#ubuntu-es 2010-11-15
<ikatza_> cousteau
<ikatza_> lo de bajar el swap no ha funcionado
<cousteau> ikatza_: échale un vistazo a dmesg
<CuriousX> ikatza_:
 * hashashin nas
<ikatza_> ok
<cousteau> ejecuta:   dmesg | less
<CuriousX> segi lo que te voy a escribir por fabor
<ikatza_> cousteau
<ikatza_> lo de dmesg | less
<ikatza_> me dice
<CuriousX> ikatza_: iwconfig wlan0 | grep Bit ---> y decime que valor tiene "Rate"
<ikatza_> mira el siguiente direccion
<CuriousX> no, decime que valor tiene "Rate" con el comando que te pase
<ikatza_> ok
<ikatza_> curiousX
<ikatza_> no me dice nada
<CuriousX> entonces escribi solo ---> iwconfig
<CuriousX> y busca el valor de "Rate"
<ikatza_> ok
<ikatza_> pone 54Mb/s
<CuriousX> pone lo siguiente
<CuriousX> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<CuriousX> con eso se solucionara
<CuriousX> estoy seguro
<ikatza_> pero eso no reducira mi velocidad?
<CuriousX> no para nada
<CuriousX> hace lo que te dije por fabor
<CuriousX> y vas a ver que se soluciona
<ikatza_> lo acabo de hacer
<ikatza_> y no sale nada
<ikatza_> ikatza@ikatza-desktop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<ikatza_> ikatza@ikatza-desktop:~$
<CuriousX> ahora ---> iwconfig wlan0
<CuriousX> y fijate si cambio el valor que tenia en 54 a 11
<ikatza_> si ha cambiado
<CuriousX> ok solucionado
<ikatza_> y que es lo que he hecho exactamente?
<CuriousX> ahora el tema es que cuando reinicies se te va a voler a 54 y tenes que volver a dejarlo en 11M
<carloscrespo> es posible instalar dos distros de linux en un mismo equipo?
<ikatza_> y como lo hago?
<CuriousX> pero podes modificar el archivo /etc/rc.local para que se automatize pero tendria que buscar como hacerlo =P
<CuriousX> que cosa ikatza_ ?
<ikatza_> curiousX
<CuriousX> dejarlo nuevamente en 11M ?
<ikatza_> como hacer para que se automatize este proceso?
<ikatza_> y que es lo que he hecho al cambiar el rate?
<CuriousX> tenfri que buscarlo y estoy algo perezoso hoy no quiero navegar. Y podes consultarlo con San google
<ikatza_> y creo recordar que el pc se me a colgado varias veces sin tener conexion a internet
<CuriousX> mira abri el firefox para probar si se cuelga
<ikatza_> la verdad es que aun no se me ha colgado
<ikatza_> pero una sola cosa
<CuriousX> es por que se soluciono haceme caso
<ikatza_> explicame que es lo que he hecho
<CuriousX> cambiamos la velosidad de transferencia de la targeta inalambrica
<Jakeukalane> hola, hay alguien que me pueda decir para que sirve REALMENTE el demonio apt-spi???  en todos sitios dicen accesibilidad, pero obviamente tiene que tener alguna función específica. otra pregunta: ¿viene por defecto?
<CuriousX> la dejamos en 11
<ikatza_> y eso dices q no afecta a la velocidad no?
<CuriousX> estaba en 54 mega bites / segundos
<CuriousX> no man
<CuriousX> creeme
<ikatza_> pues la verdad es que no lo entiendo
<ikatza_> xD
<ikatza_> si antes era de 54 y ahora de 11
<CuriousX> bueno lo importante es que no se te cuelga
<ikatza_> si si esta claro
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe lo que es el atp-spi?
<CuriousX> ikatza_:
<ikatza_> dime curiousX
<CuriousX> logeate como root
<ikatza_> como?
<CuriousX> sudo su
<ikatza_> ok ya esta
<CuriousX> ahora ---> nano /etc/rc.local
<ikatza_> ok
 * CuriousX se la complique con nano... le ubiera dicho gedit =P
<CuriousX> ya esta ?
<ikatza_> si
<CuriousX> ves donde dice "exit 0" ?
<ikatza_> si
<CuriousX> antes de esa linea escribi lo siguiente
<CuriousX> es decir arriba de ella
<ikatza_> a ver
<CuriousX> iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<ikatza_> asi?
<CuriousX> si
<CuriousX> ya lo escribiste ?
<carlos__> alguien ha probado libreoffice en ubuntu?
<ikatza_> #!/bin/sh -e
<ikatza_> #
<ikatza_> # rc.local
<ikatza_> #
<ikatza_> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<CuriousX> jum
<ikatza_> http://pastebin.com/qE1J3NJK
<ikatza_> asi curiousx?
<neuquen> #6-chan @ irc.helldive.org
<cousteau> CuriousX: bueno, mejor que vim
<CuriousX> mmm... no me gusto =P escribilo en la linea 14
<ikatza_> ok
<ikatza_> donde pues?
<CuriousX> uff vim es muy bueno pero encontre otro todabia mas geek para mi gusto "emacs" pero la version CLI buscala con aptitude search ;)
<ikatza_> curiousx me lo dices a mi?
<CuriousX> fijate el link que me pasaste y escribilo en la linea 14 seria gusto arriba de "exit 0"
<CuriousX> no esto ultimo es para vos
<ikatza_> By default this script does nothing.
<ikatza_> justo debajo de esto?
<CuriousX> cousteau: este es instalalo si es que lo queres probar ---> sudo apt-get install emacs22-nox
<cousteau> ni de blas
<CuriousX> si justo debajo de By default...
<ikatza_> ok
<cousteau> no, si vim está bien, pero desde luego no es para principiantes... yo ni lo sé usar aún
<ikatza_> ya esta curiousx
<ikatza_> http://pastebin.com/202HbPte
<ikatza_> asi?
<CuriousX> si es algo complijo vim pero proba emacs-nox es imposible XD
<CuriousX> si asi ikatza_ ahora --> apreta Crtl+o ---> luego apreta <enter> ---> luego Ctrl+x
<ikatza_> ok
<ikatza_> se me ha ido la pantalla de nano
<ikatza_> esto se supone que cambiara el rate a 11 cada vez q se inice ubuntu?
<CuriousX> mostra la salida de --> tail /etc/rc.local
<CuriousX> para ver si se guerdo bien
<ikatza_> si se ha guardado
<CuriousX> ok con eso ya quedo bien tu pc
<ikatza_> voy a reiniciar y a hacer la prueba ok?
<ikatza_> te comento a ver que tal!
<CuriousX> cousteau: captura de emacs22-nox ---> (no se ni por donde empezar XD) ---> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5958/cousteau.png
<cousteau> yo, de verdad, existiendo el Geany...
<CuriousX> me suena ese pero no lo use
<djnihil> curiousx
<djnihil> funciona todo bien
<CuriousX> ;)
<djnihil> e mirado el rate nada mas iniciar
<djnihil> y esta a 11
<djnihil> y no se me cuelga nada!!
<djnihil> y ahora
<djnihil> me podrias explicar mas o menos el porque de todo esto?
<CuriousX> mmm... nop
<CuriousX> XD
<djnihil> eee!!
<xuzas> bonjour!
<djnihil> pues almenos dime que busco en google!
<CuriousX> mmm podes buscarlo como "congela linux inalambrica"
<CuriousX> puede que encientres algo
<djnihil> ok ;)
<simon_> tego un problema,cuando se bloquea la pantalla la tengo que desbloquear 2 veces
<simon_> despues de la 1 vez como al segundo se rebloquea(uso maverick)
<simon_> si bloqueo yo mismo no pasa ese problema,solo cuando se bloquea por inactividad
<CuriousX> la configuracion puede estar en "preferencias/salvapantalla" tenes que destildar la opcion "bloquear pantalla"
<simon_> no es que me moleste la opcion,el problema es que lo tenga que desbloquear 2 veces :/
<CuriousX> no se como sera exactamente pero perdon es que no tengo maverick no se donde hay que modificar =(
<simon_> ok,no hay problema
<cousteau> a mí no me pasa, a lo mejor hay 2 programas bloqueando la pantalla a la vez
<cousteau> en plan, gnome-screensaver y xscreensaver
<simon_> ahora que lo dices,el gnome-screensaver esta 2 veces
<cousteau> ?
<simon_> (aunque uno pesa 1mb y el otro 70mb)
<simon_> osea que ese proceso esta 2 veces
<cousteau> dónde está 2 veces? en top?
<simon_> en el monitor de sistema
<cousteau> raro, yo sólo lo tengo 1
<cousteau> bueno, si tienes 2 sesiones abiertas lo entendería
<simon_> no
<simon_> tengo una sola abierta :S
<cousteau> pues ni idea...
 * cousteau se retira
<simon_> por cierto,alguien se esta plagiando el logo de ubuntu,lo vie n una propaganda XD(solo le cambiaron el color a verde)
<ourizo> Amigos, Buenas noches.  A ver quien me puede hechar una mano en un asunto bestial pero interesante   ----- Me acabo de encotrar el disco externo borrado  :(: Me gustaría que me guiáseis primero sobre mirar en /Var/log a ver si podemos saber que ha pasado: Luego también sobre si hay posibilidad de recuperar los datos
<yemino> hay forma de que chromium abra los pdf directamente sin  por ejemplo con evince?
<xangua> google chrome tiene su propio lector de pdf creo
<xangua> eso si te vale que sea o no libre pues; también puedes probar con uno de tantos scripts o complementos que hay para que abra los pdf con google docs
<yemino> xangua: chromium?
<xangua> si
<xangua> ¿¿
<yemino> es que como mencionaste chrome :|
<xangua> chromium es libre, google chrome agarran el código de chromium y le meten sus cosas como el lector de pdf y el plugin flash
<dreamslord> hola
<yemino> xangua: no me refiero a que se abra el pdf en una pestagna de chomium. solo quiero que se abra el pdf con evince
<yemino> xangua: se puede hacer?
<xangua> (19:24:00) yemino: hay forma de que chromium abra los pdf directamente SIN  por ejemplo con evince? < muy confuso si preguntas una cosa pero en realidad es otroa
<yemino> xangua: no. Mi pregunta es esa
<xangua> ni idea, hace rato que dejé de usar chromium
<yemino> xangua: disculpa, ahora leo lo que puse, y efectivamente estaba difusa
<yemino> dreamslord: holi
<dreamslord> al fin alguien contesta jejejej
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe como buscar en consola
<pipo65> locate no me esta encontrando un archivo
<pipo65> a pesar q yo lo veo
<dreamslord> pipo65 prueba con find
<pipo65> buenas
<yemino> pipo65 que quieres buscar?
<pipo65> ya lo encontre yemino gracias
<yemino> ok
<omar> Hola a todos
<Jakeukalane> hola, no sé si puedo preguntar aquí la duda, pero ahí va: tengo un archivo de texto y quiero eliminar todas las líneas en las que aparezca una palabra como podría hacerlo?
<Jakeukalane> alguien?
<omar> Estimados: existe alguna aplicación que ayude a sincronizar un teléfono samsung con ubuntu?
<omar> el teléfono que tengo trae una aplicación llamada PCstudio
<omar> pero no corre con wine
<Guest58658> hola en que caperta esta alojado mozilla ?? en mi disco duro?
<xangua> a qué te refieres'¿ tus archivos de configuración Guest58658¿
<omar> Guest58658,  en tu carpeta personal, pero oculto
<omar> tienes que hacer Cntrol + h
<Guest58658> ctrl + h?? y lo vere?
<Guest58658> ok
<omar> y buscas .mozilla
<Guest58658> que comando pongo al creaar un lazador?
<Guest58658> para mozilla
<omar> Guest58658, en el escritorio yo lo hago con botón derecho
<Guest58658> bueno gracias buenas noches almenos por aca en chilito
<Guest58658> saludos
<omar> Chile es bkn
<omar> the chilian way
<omar> jajajaja
<Joelito> Hola, estoy haciendo un programa para ubuntu (GTK+) y necesito poner, desde mi programa, que se ejecute al inicio de ubuntu. Sé que lo puedo hacer manualmente en  "Sistema>Preferencias>Sesiones" (algo así)
<Joelito> pero la idea es hacerlo desde mi aplicación....cómo lo haría? Gracias.
<pptrueno_> chat.tgnulinux.com.ar
<pptrueno> irc://chat.tgnulinux.com.ar
<Anonimous> cuando instalo ubuntu en un USB y lo booteo y le cambio el wallpaper, configuraciones etc... cuando salgo tiene la opcion de guardarlos en un SAVE file ya que se esta usando como un Live-CD
<Anonimous> ?
<arp-> si te da la opcion, guardalo
<samycot> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Estoy-feliz-de-usar-mi-Ubuntu/128329547225309
<zfe> it must be an empty group
<usuario1> que comiencen bien la semana, son mis deseos para todos
<samycot> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Estoy-feliz-de-usar-mi-Ubuntu/128329547225309
<samycot> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Estoy-feliz-de-usar-mi-Ubuntu/128329547225309
<m4v> samycot: no hagas spam.
<tkw-one> tengo una duda ... yo he usado el programa xming y putty para correr terminales remotos de linux (xterm, term) desde windows... se pueden correr mucho terminales remotos a un mismo equipo al mismo tiempo para usarlo como servidor de aplicaiones???
<tkw-one> osea linux como servidor de aplicaiones y los windows o linux como clientes.
<dzup2> putty solo es un cliente ssh y no es un servidor
<tkw-one> dzup2: se puede o no hacer que linux sirva muchos terminales remotos al tiempo ??
<dzup2> si
<tkw-one> entonces lo que yo quiero hacer es viable.
<dzup2> yo he tenido una maquina con mas de 500 remotos logueados via ssh, la unica limitacion es tu ancho de banda
<dzup2> aparte de las caracteristicas de hardware de la maquina claro
<tkw-one> dzup2: y pueden estar corriendo varios la misma aplicacion sin problemas o no se puede.?
<dzup2> si se puede
<dzup2> de hecho mejor que en windows
<tkw-one> entonces solo bastaria dotar el servidor linux de las palicaciones necesarias y configurar un hardware lo mas potente y barato posible y listo... ya tenemos un servidor de aplicaciones sin necesidad de licencias.
<tkw-one> dzup2: cual es el ancho de banda que me brindan los routers convecionales de de cuatro puestos en una red lan???
<dzup2> local o wan
<tkw-one> local
<dzup2> pues la verdad no se que quieres lograr hacer
<tkw-one> yo imagino y solo digo imagino que si cada usuario puede tener para si unos 100k ya puede ejecutar apliciones remotoas en modo grafico sin problemas.
<dzup2> pero las aplicaciones remotas se corren en el servidor remoto, tu nomas las vez ya sea mediante ssh o con vnc para modo grafico, o con ssh tambien modo grafico
<tkw-one> si eso lo se pero, para poder gozar de la vista se requiere cierto ancho de banda... cual puede ser el ancho  optimo?
<dzup2> lo maximo posible :p
<dzup2> 10/100/1000  si puedes comprarte ulgo mas rapido pues adelante
<tkw-one> entoncs cual seria segun su experiencia el ancho de banda minimo que cad usuario puede tener para poder trabajar sin problemas ... porque asi sabria cuantos usrarios puedo permitir al mismo tiempo.
<dzup2> es dificil decirte, si vaz a hacer streaming ocupas mucho, si son programas vnc menos, si es ssh menos y si es simple texto mucho menos
<tkw-one> es para usar ssh.
<tkw-one> lo que dije con clientes putty y xming..
<dzup2> instalate un vnc server y conecta desde windows con tinyvnc o vinagre desde linux, etc y prueba tu mismo
<dzup2> o crea ssh tuneles exporta el video a la otra linux y corre simultaneos desktops remotos
<tkw-one> no puedo probar porque solo cuento con 2 equipos y es  claro que uno hace de servidor y el otro de cliente .. asi funciona muy bien pero que pasara cuando haya mas clientes??
<Jakeukalane> hay una utilidad que se llama nxviewer
<Jakeukalane> que está muy bien
<Jakeukalane> nxclient
<Jakeukalane> es más rápido que ssh
<Jakeukalane> aunque funciona sobre ssh
<Jakeukalane> es más rápido que vnc quiero decir
<dzup2> oh
<Jakeukalane> pero infórmate más
<Jakeukalane> yo lo probé muy poco
<tkw-one> Jakeukalane: pero el problema de los vnc es que te mandan siempre todo el escritorio y trabajar asi es muy lento...
<Jakeukalane> nono, nxclient no es por vnc
<tkw-one> ya veo.
<Jakeukalane> no soy experto en el tema de todas formas
<Jakeukalane> sólo sugiero la posiblidad
<dzup2> pues te las sugieres a ti, heh yo no ocupo de eso :p
<Jakeukalane> ¿???¿
<tkw-one> de todas formas gracias por la atencion prestada.
<Jakeukalane> nada
<Jakeukalane> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/NX_vs_VNC
<Jakeukalane> no te permite varios clientes
<Jakeukalane> osea que nada
<dzup2> pues no veo la complicacion, si deseas correr varios programas remotos usa ssh -X
<dzup2> ssh -XC remoto@servidor.local firefox
<dzup2> por ejemplo
<plastigale1> beunas noches una pregunta como puedo actualizar todas las librerias de postgres8.4, porque no tiene DROP DATABASE  y otras mas
<plastigale1> quien me puede colaborar como actualizo a postgres8.4
<chilicuil> plastigale1: la version que viene con Ubuntu es la 8.4
<plastigale1> no yo se la instale
<plastigale1> pero ahora no me deja iloiminar la base y tampoco arranca /etc/init.d/postgres restart
<neo_> Hola..alguien sabe como instalar correctamente fst vst en ubuntu 10.10?
<plastigale1> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<chilicuil> que error te muestra plastigale1 ? y si la version, de ubuntu 10.10 es la 8.4, especificamente la 8.4.5-1
<plastigale1> que el comando no funciona
<chilicuil> plastigale1: y con $ sudo service postgres start ?
<plastigale1> uan pregunta lo volvi a instalar y me dice starting postgreSql 8.4 database server
<plastigale1> ok
<roinux> hola
<roinux> alguien sabe acerca de PROGRAMAR PUERTOS USB?
<Jeferx> buenas madrugadas... Tengo una duda, no se si podrán ayudarme! Estoy instalando un SMF 2.0 RC4 y cuando aplico el lenguaje SPANISH ES me aparecen las palabras que contienen tildes con un "?" que debo hacer?
<jhrllo> hola etenido que entrar en modo seguro pues no me salia los menu ni paneles como ago pa revisarlo
<djnihil> hola alguien me podria ayudar con un problema de congelacion del pc?
<fosco_> buenas
<CuriousX> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es están en http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free
<pancho> #cherokee IRC channel
<napier> hola el archivo google ea
<miguel> olaaa
<miguel> como vaa
<napier> hola el archivo googleearthlinux.bin al ejecutarlo en kubuntu me pregunta con que aplicacion abrirlo
<Tiffon> nas
<napier> ya he probado con chmod+x pero no funciona
<napier> cual es la aplicacion que hay que asociar en kubuntu para abrir googleearth linux.bin?
<fosco_> napier: ninguno, simplemente ejecutalo
<napier> no se ejecuta ya le dado permisos y usado el comando de siempre y no se instala
<fosco_> lanzalo desde consola a ver si da algun error
<fosco_> sudo sh fichero.bin
<napier> ni siquiera la terminal da informe de error
<alexneb> holas gente
<fosco_> napier: si no se ejecuta dará error
<napier> pues no lo da lo da ejecuta o procesa el comando pero no informa
<napier> necesito saber la aplicacion que va asociada para abrir el programa , creo que es eso lo que falla
<napier> esta sin definir en kubuntu para el archivo googleearth
<fosco_> no va asociado nada
<fosco_> es una aplicacion en si mismo
<napier> pues fuera de kubuntu al ejecutarlo no me habia realizado esa pregunta el sistema
<napier> hay algun instalador que instale lo mas dificil en kubuntu eveinstaller no funciona en kubuntu
<fosco_> no entiendo la pregunta
<napier> instalar programas que suelen dar complicaciones de un modo facil como xbmc marktv etc
<fosco_> los programas no suelen dar complicaciones
<napier> o google en kubuntu
<fosco_> pero a veces es necesario leer las instrucciones
<fosco_> si instalas los programas desde el centro de software no tendrás problemas
<fosco_> para programas externos, tipo google earth, lo mejor es leer alguna de las muchas guias que hay por internet
<pancho> hola, alguien instaló cherokeer server?
<napier> si pero eso es mucho embrollo y yo ya me habia hecho fan de eveinstaller
<napier> te lo instala todo en serie
<napier> con un clip
<fosco_> personalmente no me gustan los instaladores esos
<fosco_> nunca sabes exactamente lo que ha hecho
<fosco_> con lo cual deshacerlo es muy dificil
<fosco_> pero si lo quieres usar adelante, es tu sistema
<napier> si por eso ando con cuidado cuando lo uso
<napier> pero da mas beneficios que problemas
<napier> si en kubuntu no lo puedo nistalar a eve
<fosco_> como veas
<napier> el hecho es que me resulta imposible en kubuntu instalar googleearth y he realizado los mismos paso que con las otras distros
<fosco_> sea lo que sea, la asociación de aplicacion al archivo .bin no tiene nada que ver
<napier> pues la terminal con el comando valido procesa de forma normal sin informar de ningun error
<napier> pero chmdo+x no lo ejecuta
<fosco_> chmod no ejecuta programas, solo cambia permisos
<napier> ni sudo chmdo+x
<fosco_> tampoco
<fosco_> ya te dije como ejecutar el .bin
<fosco_> sudo sh fichero.bin
<napier> ubuntu-tweak tampoco se ejecuta en kubuntu
<napier> bueno si pero con errores
<napier> y no funciona
<fosco_> la mayoria de funciones de ubuntu-tweak son para gnome
<fosco_> es normal que se queje si lo usas en kde
<napier> en lxde si que funcionaba
<fosco_> porque lxde usa las mismas librerias que gnome
<napier> y con googleearth puede pasar algo parecido con kubuntu
<fosco_> no lo creo
<fosco_> si le faltase algo daría error
<napier> si el navegador de archivos de kde me pide que seleccione una aplicacion para ejecutar googleearth , será por algo?
<napier> algo falla
<fosco_> es por que no tiene aplicacion asociadal .bin
<fosco_> pero eso no es ningun error
<fosco_> no hay q asociar nada al .bin
<napier> en gnome no me preguntaban eso se abria el ejecutor pero no procesaba el archibo
<napier> archivo
<fosco_> el "ejecutor" es el propio bin
<fosco_> solo es necesario ejecutar el .bin tal como te dije antes
<fosco_> me estoy cansando de reptir lo mismo una y otra vez
<napier> que sucede aquí con googleearthpara kubuntu? : http://pastebin.com/Hcj7Pasg
<newby93> hola
<newby93> me pasan el canal irc offtopic
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<freestyle> buenas
<napier> hola
<freestyle> alguien sabe como aumentar la resolucion utilizando driver nouveau?
<napier> que sucede aquí con googleearthpara kubuntu? : http://pastebin.com/Hcj7Pasg
<fosco_> freestyle: sistema - preferencias - monitores
<freestyle> fosco_ hay solo me salen dos a elegir y son demasiado bajas
<fosco_> pues esas son las que tienes
<fosco_> puedes intentar usar el driver propietario
<freestyle> no funciona
<fosco_> o el generico vesa, que deberia dejarte usar todas las resoluciones estandar, aunque sin aceleracion
<freestyle> como puedo confirmar que estoy utilizando el nouveau
<freestyle> ?
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<freestyle> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<freestyle> me tira esto
<napier> en kubuntu si ejecuto un link de un programa por ejemplo este el sistema se desestabiliza y se bloquea todo hasta el punto que debo de apagar la pc
<fosco_> freestyle: mal asunto
<fosco_> freestyle: ejecuta esto: sudo X -configure :1
<freestyle> esta raro
<fosco_> la pantalla parpadeará un instante
<fosco_> y te habrá creado un archivo xorg.conf.new en el directorio actual con la configuracion que estas usando
<fosco_> ahi podrás ver si usas nouveau
<freestyle> ok
<freestyle> 	Driver      "nv"
<freestyle> es nouveau?
<freestyle> me suena que no
<freestyle> por cierto las ventanas han perdido la barra de titulo
<napier> en kubuntu si ejecuto un link de un programa por ejemplo este el sistema se desestabiliza y se bloquea todo hasta el punto que debo de apagar la pc, no se si instalandole el navegador konkeror para kde se solucionaria
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> nv es el driver libre antiguo
<freestyle> fosco_  como instalo el nouveau
<fosco_> q ubuntu tienes?
<freestyle> 10.10
<fosco_> pues deberia ir instalado de serie
<freestyle> ya instale el paquete xserver .... nouveau
<fosco_> edita ese mismo archivo, cambia "nv" por "nouveau"
<freestyle> si pero me he puesto a jugar un poco con ellos
<fosco_> pon el archivo en /etc/X11
<freestyle> ok
<freestyle> pruebo
<fosco_> (sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<fosco_> y reinicia el sistema
<freestyle> ok
<freestyle> reinicio
<napier> con otro comando y otra instruccion de instalacion da el mismo error googleearth para kubuntu:http://pastebin.com/2vJsSYyj
<napier> me parece queigual  hay que construir un paquete debian para su instalacion correcta
<erUSUL> napier: instalalo de medibuntu
<napier> si eso creo que funcionara aunque antes debo de encontrar las instrucciones para su correcta instacion
<freestyle> fosco_ sigo con los problemas
<freestyle> no consigo hacer q funcione
<freestyle> y me quedo sin entorno a cada prueba
<fosco_> que grafica tienes?
<freestyle> nv 330m
<freestyle> te suena algo de fallos en con el drm
<freestyle> ?
<fosco_> muy nueva, no tengo la suerte de haberla probado
<freestyle> ademas es un vaio y da problemas con los driver propietarios
<freestyle> mira esta linea a ver si te dice algo
<freestyle> (EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol
<napier> en kubuntu al ejectar un link el sistema se bloquea no se a que se debe es como si el sistema buscara continuamente un navegador reconocible para ejecutarlo, esa es mi impresion por eso instalare konkeror el navegador propio de kde por si fuera eso
<pancho> hola, alguien instaló cherokeer server?
<fosco_> freestyle: debe ser que aun no está soportada por nouveau
<fosco_> por eso intentaba usar nv
<fosco_> freestyle: y seguro que el propietario no soporta ese modelo?
<freestyle> lo soporta
<freestyle> pero da problemas
<freestyle> en los vaio
<freestyle> lo raro de todo es que el sistema funcionaba
<freestyle> el primer dia
<freestyle> pero despues de una actualizacion
<freestyle> bajo la resolucion
<freestyle> y luego yo empece a trastear con los driver
<alexneb> ahi.. tu tratea..
<cacique> hola
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
 * alexneb mira
<cacique> intentando istalar el cubo   me e quedado sin menus despues de reiniciar solo tengo el puntero y la imagen de fondo
<cacique> no me deja de acer nada
<cacique> actualmente estoy conectado en red con otro pc
<cacique> me deja abrir consola  con  cot-alt-f1
<cacique> y esta conectado a red
<napier> cuando ejecuto en kubuntu algun link de una aplicacion de bloquea el sistema y me da este error: No se pudo iniciar el proceso Imposible crear esclavo de E/S:
<napier> Klauncher devolvió: Protocolo desconocido «z»
<javila> Buenos dias.
<fosco_> cacique: no tienes manera de ejecutar nada en el entorno grafico?
<cacique> no
<cacique> na de na
<cacique> solo tengo el puntero que se puede mover
<cacique> e abierto la consola F1
<cacique> pero no se que acer
<cacique> lo ultimo que estbu aciendo intalar paquetes de compiz
<alexneb> cacique,  que grafica tienes?
<cacique> espera aber si me acuerdo del comando pa que me la enceñe
<zurdito> buenas!
<zurdito> como andan chicas ?
<alexneb> zurdito, ¬¬
<alexneb> zurdito,  siento decepcionarte... pero tengo pito
<zurdito> hola mujer
<alexneb> zurdito,  siento decepcionarte... pero tengo pito
<zurdito> jajajaj
<alexneb> ¬¬
<zurdito> metido en la cola tenes el pito
<zurdito> xDD
<zurdito> broma broma ... ahi que empezar bien el dia
<zurdito> xD
<pancho> hola, alguien instaló cherokeer server?
<alexneb> zurdito, .. jojojo.. ya veo en que tienes ocupada la derecha.. XD
<cacique> ati rv610 radeonn 2400 pro agp
<zurdito> ajaja si te gusta q te meta el dedito
<zurdito> sorry!
<cacique> la grafica estubo funsionado muy bien y la 3d tambien
<erUSUL> ya ya; como si no supierais a estas alturas.
<alexneb> erUSUL,  empezo el
<alexneb> y me baneais a mi
<erUSUL> y?
<alexneb> T_T
<zurdito> te zarpas alex
<zurdito> basta
<erUSUL> alexneb: os heche a los dos. y no banee a nadie
<fosco_> cacique: dices q en modo texto si puedes entrar?
<alexneb> mmm
<erUSUL> alexneb: pero todavia estoy a tiempo
<cacique> si
<cacique> aora estoy en consola
<fosco_> cacique: ejecuta esto tal cual
<fosco_> gconftool --type "string" --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager "metacity"
<alexneb> erUSUL,  yo me porto bien... es el animal ese que no se sabe las reglas de canal
<fosco_> no equivoques ni un caracter
<zurdito> eee
<fosco_> y reinicia sesion grafica
<zurdito> mas respeto ...
<cacique> con sudo o solo
<fosco_> tal cual lo puse yo
<fosco_> sin sudo
<fosco_> el comando no debe dar ningun mensaje
<cacique> ejecutado
<cacique> no dijo nada
<fosco_> ok, pues reinicia
<cacique> ok  se me cortara la conexion
<alexneb> cacique,  te peramos
<cacique_> fosco ok
<fosco_> funcionó?
<cacique_> si
<alexneb> XD
<fosco_> me alegro, nunca lo había probado :)
<alexneb> fosco_,  eres un pnto de referencia
<cacique_> XD
<cacique_> a ora rebisare aber como ba
<arp-off> Revisare, Haber, Va
<cacique_> el puntero sali con una X
<alexneb> arp-off,  buenas
<arp-off> Hola
<cacique_> pero mira que soy bueno con la ortografia
<cacique_> jejej
<arp-off> veo...
<fosco_> cacique_: si quieres probar si compiz funciona abre un terminal y ejecuta compiz --replace
<fosco_> si da error verás el error y volverá a cargarse metacity
<cacique_> ok
<cacique_> estoy oserbando que me faltan lo de minimizar cerar en las bentanas
<cacique_> ya binieron
<fosco_> ventanas
<fosco_> vinieros
<fosco_> vinieron*
<fosco_> cuida un poco tu ortografía
<cacique_> es de nasimiento
<cacique_> no ay na que acer
<fosco_> yo no estoy bromeando, es necesario escribir correctamente para poder entendernos
<cacique_> y yo tampoco me es imposible acerlo megor
<cacique_> ago lo que puedo
<fosco_> pues tienes un serio problema
<cacique_> fosco me paso al otro pc aora entro
<cacique_> y te doy resultados
<Kacique> ya estoy  aqui
<Kacique> fosco $ compiz --replace
<Kacique> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<Kacique> /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager.
<Kacique> eso me dio compiz
<ultralord5g> hola. Alguno me puede decir como mostrar un listado de directorios y subdirectorios ordenados por fecha?
<nycko> ultralord5g: ls -tlR (man ls)
<Kacique> a pero en consola esta esperando a que le meta algo
<ultralord5g> Gracias @nycko
<nycko> ooh, tengo op :P
<alexneb> nycko, XXD
<napier> Hola por que al ejecutar cualquier link en kubuntu y en este caso con el link del correo de amsn falla el sistema: No se puede ejecutar la orden indicada. El archivo o carpeta file:///home/napier/.wine/dosdevices/z:/home/napier/.amsn/gsa60_hotmail_es/hotlog.htm no existe. :
<nycko> napier: como instalaste amsn?
<napier> va hombre que me sucede con todas las aplicaciones
<napier> no solo con amsn
<napier> con wine no lo instale
<nycko> napier: que navegador tenes por default?
<napier> pero el fallo es con todas las aplicaciones tanto de wine como sin wine
<nycko> napier: instalaste alguna aplicacion con wine?
<napier> si tan solo 2
<nycko> (ultimamente)
<nycko> napier: cuales?
<napier> hace 2 dias
<napier> dreamule y ares
<napier> solo esas 2
<nycko> napier: que navegador tienes por default?
<fosco_> Kacique: y se activaron los efectos?
<napier> nycki firefox
<napier> nycko
<Kacique> que va va de pena
<nycko> napier: con que otro programa te hace lo mismo, y que es lo mismo?
<Kacique> abro apariencia efectos y le pincho lo activa pero luego se pone igual
<napier> siempre con cualquier link que señale cualquier aplicacion de las que bhay en kubuntu sean nativas o no nativas
<napier> o sea con todas
<nycko> napier: tienes otro navegador?
<napier> muchos
<napier> opera firefox el navegador propion de kubuntu y ya esta
<Kacique> este controlador esta activado y se esta usando actualmente
<nycko> napier: alguna de esas aplicaciones windozas no te habra instalado el motor o el navegador de ie?
<nycko> napier: haciendolo navegador predeterminado?
<napier> no que yo sepa solo el navrgador propio de wine
<napier> qwine
<nycko> napier: probra poner a opera como predeterminado
<Kacique> abre instalado algo de compiz que no le valla bien
<napier> he puestob firefox como predeterminado y sucede lo mismo con opera pruebo ahora
<Kacique> pues eso estuve asiendo ayer
<napier> he probado con opera y me da este error: No se pudo iniciar el proceso Imposible crear esclavo de E/S:
<napier> Klauncher devolvió: Protocolo desconocido «z»
<napier> nycko igual deberia instalar el wine hq que esta en desarrollo el inestable
<cacique_> reinisiando
<zoko> #uned
<syd_> alguien usa irssi?
 * xoan buenas
<xoan> syd_: yo
<newby93> ayuda me desaparecieron iconos en el ubuntu
<newby93> osea no se ven
<xoan> newby93: qué iconos?
<newby93> a veces al iniciar no veo el menu de inicio
<newby93> ni los botonces de apagar ni nada
<xoan> el panel?
<newby93> que tengo problemas
<nycko> syd_: I
<newby93> con el entorno
<syd_> muy buena app
<newby93> hay zonas que no responder al reiniciar a veces no me sale la barra de la hora aplicaciones etc+
<xoan> newby93: o explicas un pelín mejor tu problema, o yo al menos, no puedo ayudarte
<syd_> si conoces los comandos claro
<xoan> syd_: hace mucho que uso irssi, y también hace mucho que no uso casi comandos en irssi
<newby93> haber al iniciar no se me ven los botones ni los menus de gnome como
<newby93> la barras de arriba y abajo
<xoan> newby93: te refieres al panel? superior e inferior?
<xoan> vale
<newby93> si
<newby93> como loarreglo
<xoan> te aparece un menú al pulsar el botón derecho del ratón sobre el escritorio?
<newby93> a veces no
<newby93> aghora si
<xoan> newby93: tendrás algún problema de falta de espacio en disco?
<newby93> no
<xoan> el error es aleatorio?
<newby93> no me va el botomn derecho ahora
<xoan> si es así, es complicado saber porqué ocurre, lo entiendes?
<newby93> si
<newby93> voy a poner otro controlador grafico haber si vale
<newby93> ahora vengo
<newby93> dice
<newby93> que no se me esta ejecutando un gestor de ventanas
<xoan> entonces es que algo tocaste referente al gestor de ventanas
<newby93> no toque nadaa
<xoan> newby93: ni referente a los efectos de escritorio?
<xoan> (el gestor de ventanas es eso)
<newby93> los efectos si
<xoan> y te funcionan correctamente?
<newby93> ahora no
<newby93> dejalo
<xoan> encantado
<SherokiX> hola
<SherokiX> necesito  llebar la cuenta deltrafico tanto descarga como subida, para una interface (concretamente para un modem 3g). ¿Quéprograma puedo usar para esto?
<pipo65> SherokiX: usas gnome
<SherokiX> CSÍ
<SherokiX> ains perdón, este teclao...
<roinux> hola
<pipo65> fijate entre los applets de el panel
<roinux> alguien sabe acerca de este mensaje?
<roinux> "No se pudo obtener el bloqueo de escritura en la caché, se recurrirá al modo de sólo lectura. No podrá instalar, eliminar o actualizar los paquetes. Sin embargo, podrá buscar en la base de datos de paquetes y navegar por ellos."
<pipo65> hay uno q te deja ver
<pipo65> asi como hay un medidor de recursos de systema
<SherokiX> sí
<pipo65> hay uno q mide la transferencia en las conecciones
<SherokiX> pero no me lleva la cuenta más hayá de la conexión actual
<SherokiX> y ese dato ya me lo da ifconfig
<pipo65> te cobran por kb tu coneccion
<SherokiX> yo necesito un contador continuo...
<SherokiX> sí, me cobran por tráfico
<SherokiX> adquiero paquetes prepagos de cierto volumen
<pipo65> SherokiX: creo que se puede hacer q genere un log
<SherokiX> lo investigo a ver, gracias
<pipo65> de todo lo q ocurre con tu coneccion desde q te conecta hasta q te desconectas
<pipo65> yo no uso gnome
<pipo65> creo q eso solo biene con gnome
<pipo65> igual hay un applet de gkrell
<pipo65> yo lo usaba con fluxbox y ese te deja grabar un log continuo
<napier> hola tengo problemas al ejecutar links en kubuntu he mirado la carpeta de wine y tengo el archivo iexplorer.exe, puede ser esa la causa?
<pipo65> no
<pipo65> napier: que error te da links
<pipo65> napier abres una konsola y ejecutas links
<napier> pipo65 , cuando ejecuto en kubuntu algun link de una aplicacion de bloquea el sistema y me da este error: No se pudo iniciar el proceso Imposible crear esclavo de E/S:
<napier> Klauncher devolvió: Protocolo desconocido «z»
<SherokiX> que tiene que ver links con wine, y con iexplorer.exe
<SherokiX> ?
<pipo65> a espera napier dijistes links no link
<pipo65> links es un navegador por konsola
<osinet> buenas, tengo problemas al instalar vmware server en ubuntu el error es localizacion de C header
<napier> era link en plural
<napier> los links
<SherokiX> :-)
<napier> los enlaces
<pipo65> si ahora si
<pipo65> y en todas las aplicaciones te lo hace
<napier> sherokix, Hola por que al ejecutar cualquier link en kubuntu y en este caso con el link del correo de amsn falla el sistema: No se puede ejecutar la orden indicada. El archivo o carpeta file:///home/napier/.wine/dosdevices/z:/home/napier/.amsn/gsa60_hotmail_es/hotlog.htm no existe. :
<pipo65> y con que descargastes ese archivo
<SherokiX> y por que usas amsn bajo wine cuando amsn se puede ejecutar nativamente en linux?
<pipo65> SherokiX: no es amsn sobre wine
<napier> no uso amsn bajo wine uso el nativo
<osinet> alguien instalo el vmware server?
<pipo65> esta usando el internet explorer
<SherokiX> el problema está enq ue tu escribes una ruta /home/blah,blah,blah, een wine, y wine agrega la unidad, z:
<napier> no lo he instalado
<napier> ie
<pipo65> si pero biene una muestra gratis con wine
<SherokiX> por otra parte, haz ls -l /home/napier/.wine/dosdevices/z:
<SherokiX> eso debería ser un enlace simbólico a /
<SherokiX> y en tu caqso creo que por alguna razón es un directorio
<napier> a nada porque en esa carpeta no hay nada relacionado a wine o amsn
<pipo65> napier: para q usas wine
<pipo65> ??
<napier> ares y dreamule
<pipo65> napier: el ares q tienes en el wine abre
<napier> si y funciona muy bien salvo el chat que aparece con errores
<SherokiX> comprueba que es /home/napier/.wine/dosdevices/z:
<SherokiX> debería ser un enlace
<napier> por el momento no reconozco lo que es pero hay un monton de carpetas del sistema
<pipo65> es un enlace a /
<napier> z
<pipo65> por lo menos yo lo tengo asi
<napier> a z
<pipo65> no z: /
<SherokiX> ....
<SherokiX> perdón
<SherokiX> es cierto, metí la pata yo
<SherokiX> el comando sería
<SherokiX> ls -lD /home/napier/.wine/dosdevices/z:
<SherokiX> o la d minuscula no recuerdo xD
<SherokiX> pero bueno, ya diciendome eso, supongo que está bien
<SherokiX> ahora...
<pipo65> pipo65 1 2010-11-15 00:03 /home/pipo65/.wine/dosdevices/z: -> /
<pipo65> sigue siendo lo mismo SherokiX
<SherokiX>  /home/napier/.amsn/gsa60_hotmail_es/hotlog.htm existe?
<pipo65> la d es minuscula
<pipo65> napier: fijate si te aparece lo mismo q a mi
<pipo65> napier:  estas tratando de ejecutar cosas a traves de wine
<napier> exite logs pero no hotlog
<pipo65> he
<SherokiX> e temo que el html que estás viendo con el ie, simplemente tiene enlaces rotos
<SherokiX> pues eso
<SherokiX> el enlace está roto
<pipo65> y por q usaria alguien el internet explorer
<pipo65> si ya se sabe q no funciona
<napier> yo nunca he querido instalar ni usar ie
<SherokiX> hay una versión de internet exploter para linux xD
<SherokiX> ie4linux, creo que se llamaba
<pipo65> ie4linux
<napier> pero wine creo que se ha inbstalado mal
<SherokiX> por que en wine no funciona adecuadamente
<napier> por defecto
<pipo65> SherokiX: pero el problema es por q el error le da cuando ejecuta algo por modo normal
<pipo65> como amsn
<SherokiX> vale
<napier> si cuando compruebo los puertos con el link de dreamule va bien
<pipo65> seria el problema de wine si no carga las aplicaciones q corren sobre el
<SherokiX> en sistema > preferencias > aplicaciones preferidas
<SherokiX> not endrás ese ie como navegador predeterminado?
<pipo65> SherokiX: eso seria tonto
<SherokiX> pero posible
<SherokiX> xD
<napier> no lo he cambiado al opera
<napier> y antes lo tenia en firefox
<pipo65> napier:
<pipo65> puedes poner en consola
<pipo65> sudo dpkg-reconfigure wine
<napier> ok
<SherokiX> yo creo que es normal que en wine al hacer click sobre un enlace se ejecute el navegador predeterminado en el wine, osea el que conste en el registro de ese windows
<SherokiX> pues en wine el que maneja los url handlers es el start
<SherokiX> en windows
<napier> napier@napier:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure wine
<napier> [sudo] password for napier:
<napier> napier@napier:~$
<pipo65> ya esta
<pipo65> trata de abrir algo
<napier> si el amsn
<SherokiX> pero por que abres amsn desde wine?
<pipo65> por q amsn esta directamente instalado de los repo
<pipo65> es la version para linux
<pipo65> supongo
<pipo65> quien instalaria la version de windows
<napier_> al ejecutar amsn se me ha cerrado el irc este irc
<pipo65> y que programa usas para irc
<napier> quassel
<napier> el de kubuntu
<napier> sigue fallando
<pipo65> y el de kubuntu q cosa sigue fallando
<napier> solo los links antes no podia instalar googleearth y ya se soluciono
<pipo65> googleheart para linux
<pipo65> supongo
<napier> no google earth
<pipo65> tienes instalado google heart
<pipo65> para windows o linux
<pipo65> es decir lo corres sobre wine
<napier> google hogar no google tierra si
<pipo65> por eso corres la version para linux o wine
<napier> swiempre linux con linux y para linux para todo lo demas wine por resignacion
<pipo65> que es para todo lo demas
<pipo65> solo estas corriendo el ares y emule sobre wine
<napier> dreamule y ares
<napier> y con el autocad no me atrevo todavia
<pipo65> y las descargas de ambos se guardan en sus lugares por defecto
<napier> he de mirarlo otra vez
<pipo65> o le as cambiado los directorios
<napier> yo todo por defecto todo automatico
<pipo65> puedes salvar lo q tengas de las descargas mueve esos directorios a otra parte de tu /home
<pipo65> y elimina wine con un --purge
<pipo65> luego eliminas el directorio q te queda .wine
<pipo65> y pruebas a ver si se te soluciona tu problema
<pipo65> y despues vuelves a instalar wine
<napier> ares y la mula estan en la carpeta archivos de wine
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> seguro si tu no los has cambiado
<pipo65> solo el incoming y el my shared folder debes de vuscar
<napier> no por nada no me gusta complicarme pero nada de nada
<pipo65> que es seguro el lugar de las descargas
<ratasxy> hola amigos tengo un problema al cambiar la mac con el macchanger hace el cambio de mac pero al volver a levantar la tarjeta la mac vuelve a ser la original
<pipo65> napier: tienes muchas descargas echas
<napier> no la carpeta de descargas del ares la tengo en el escritorio como siempre la del emule donde siempre configurado por defecto
<pipo65> ratasxy: esa herramienta es solo para hacer pruebas de seguridad en el router
<adriel> ayuda despues que tengo linux la bateria de mi labtop no quiere cargar alguna idea
<pipo65> adriel: tu cargador tiene la luz encendida
<SherokiX> no creo que el s.o decida que el cargador no funcione
<adriel> si
<SherokiX> :P
<napier> no tengo ninguna descarga hecha la instalacion es muy reciente
<SherokiX> la batería cargará aunque sea sin s.o!
<pipo65> adriel: prueba a retirar la bateria y colocarla nuevamente
<pipo65> adriel: luego prueba a desconectar el cargador y conectarlo nuevamente
<pipo65> esto sin apagar el equipo
<SherokiX> otra cosa es que el acpi no informe adecuadamente ded la carga
<napier> probare a instala el wine en desarrollo hq
<ratasxy> pipo65 ya use muchas veces el macchanger o ifconfig para cambiar la mac address, n versiones anteriores de ubuntu pero ahora en el 10,10 tengo el problema
<pipo65> napier: de cualquier modo tendras q eliminar el q tienes
<adriel> pipo65; me dice que esta cargando pero el porciento de carga no aumenta
<napier> cuento con ello
<pipo65> ratasxy: que chipset tiene tu placa
<pipo65> napier: apenas desintales el wine
<ratasxy> es atheros no recuerdo el modelo
<napier> si
<pipo65> prueba a ver si se reparan los links
<napier> por eso lo voy hacer
<pipo65> napier: y tienes instalado el firnware de atheros
<ratasxy> adriel la bios de tu laptop es phoenix
<napier> no el ufw
<adriel> ratasxy: no entiendo la pregunta en espanol please
<napier> uso tres sistemas operativos y no quiero liarme con los firewalls complejos
<ratasxy> pipo65 tengo los driver libres
<pipo65> y antes
<pipo65> ratasxy:
<ratasxy> pipo65: tambien
<napier_> ah he leido mal  era el firmware no el firewall
<pipo65> y sigue siendo el mismo
<napier_> que es atheros por cierto?
<adriel> pipo65; me dice que esta cargando pero el porciento de carga no aumenta
<pipo65> el chipset de la placa de wifi que ratasxy no puede cambiar el mac adress
<pipo65> adriel: cuantos años tiene tu bateria
<adriel> como 2
<pipo65> si le quitas la bateria sin quitar el cargador
<napier_> ah si los atheros creo que eran los que mejor rendimiento daban a la wiffi
<pipo65> sique encendido el equipo o se apaga
<SherokiX> ratasxy: acpi -V
<ratasxy> SherokiX: eso es para adriel
<SherokiX> perdon
<SherokiX> adriel: acpi -V
<pene-01> hola gente
<pipo65> pene-01: es una abreviatura de penelope?
<pene-01> claro!
<pene-01> me encanta mi sobrenombre
<adriel> sherkix; k hago con eso
<pipo65> escribelo en una consola
<SherokiX> pues escribe eso en consola y miras el resultado o nos lo pegas en pastebin
<pipo65> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pene-01> por casualidad aca alguien sabe algo de assembler?
<SherokiX> alguien
<last_warrior> si
<SherokiX> por casualidad no creo, por que haya estudiado, sí
<pene-01> jaja
<osinet> buenas
<osinet> alguien instalo vmware server en ubuntu 10.10
<osinet> ?
<SherokiX> seguro q1ue sí, alguien
<pene-01> last_warrior si en ax tengo ffff y quiero hacer un shr ax,2 , no me deja
<pene-01> tenes idea por que ?
<SherokiX> seguro que sí, alguien
<SherokiX> pene-01: define "no me deja"
<napier> pipo65 , no tengo claro si el problema sera de klauncher mas que de wine
<adriel> sherkix; http://pastebin.com/RiTra6gF
<pipo65> napier: probastes a reiniciar
<napier> pipo61 desinstale qwine y ejecute amsn y me dio error en klauncher
<napier> no
<pipo65> napier: solo el amsn te da error
<pipo65> probastes a abrir firefox
<pipo65> o otra palicacion
<SherokiX> adriel: dije acpi -V no acpi -v
<napier> es con todos los enlaces de los programs nativos
<SherokiX> lo que dije que era posible aunque no probable xD
<napier> firefox se ejecuta bien
<SherokiX> tiene configurado el ie como navegador predeterminado
<napier> y esa informacion del ie dondee se muestra ?
<pene-01> SherokiX me da error
<adriel> sherkix; http://pastebin.com/ZPaAdUJq
<pene-01> el debug
<napier> como primer navegador instalado y en activo
<SherokiX> en gnome está en: istema > preferencias > aplicaciones preferidas
<napier> yo voy a aplicaciones predeterminadas en kubuntu y no aparece entre los navegadores
<SherokiX> ahí dice que tu batery is full (100%)
<pipo65> napier: y otra aplicacion tiene problemas
<SherokiX> naturalmente que estando llena no sigue cargando
<SherokiX> Battery 0: Full, 100%
<SherokiX> Battery 0: Discharging, 100%, discharging at zero rate - will never fully discharge.
<napier> no toddo lo demas funciona bien salvo los enlaces al ser ejecutados en programs nativos
<SherokiX> Battery 0: Discharging, 99%, 33:28:35 remaining
<pipo65> napier: dime que otra cosa no anda
<SherokiX> que guay xD esto dice que es posible que nunca se descargue.... una batería eterna? xD
<pipo65> SherokiX: kitale el cargador
<napier> que a kubuntub le pido que me de dinero y no me lo da
<SherokiX> napier: si le das click al enlace q puso antes adriel, aquí en el irc también tienes problemas?
<napier> no antes fallaba ahora si que funciona se abre con opera
<napier> y se abre muy rapido en kubuntu mucho mas que con gnome
<napier> voy a probar de nuevo con amsn
<SherokiX> revisaq la configuración de amsn, y para la próxima no generalices tanto........
<napier> no con amsn falla No se pudo iniciar el proceso Imposible crear esclavo de E/S:
<napier> Klauncher devolvió: Protocolo desconocido «z».
<SherokiX> Bus 001 Device 019: ID 1b80:d393 Afatech
<SherokiX> alguien me ayuda a buscar controlador para esta tdt?
<pipo65> napier: y si desinstalar amsn y lo instalas de nuevo
<adriel> sherkix; k me dices
<adriel> sherkix; aun espero
<SherokiX> ya te dije
<SherokiX> si tu intentas hechar agua en un baso ya yeno.....
<SherokiX> el agua se sale
<SherokiX> ...
<SherokiX> si la batería está llena, o va a seguir cargando
<adriel> sherkix; pero por que me dice que tiene un 35 %
<SherokiX> ahí pone literarlmente "full (100%)"
<adriel> sherkix; ok gracias
<SherokiX> donde has leido 35%?
<adriel> esta en el mismo link k te mande
<SherokiX> a vaya
<SherokiX> adriel: tu batería está estropeada
<adriel> sherkix; hay dos bateria especificas en el link
<SherokiX> Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 1564 mAh = 35%
<SherokiX> tiene un 35% de capacidad, de la capacidad de fabricación
<SherokiX> si es nueva puede ser normal hasta que la descargues un par de veces
<SherokiX> si ya tiene rodaje, es que ya está vieja
<adriel> sherkix; eso fue por k la use anoche un tiempo sin el cargador
<SherokiX> la primera linea indica la carga actual, la ssegunda la capacidad de la batería
<SherokiX> adriel: es nueva?
<adriel> sherkix; no pero tampoco es muy bieja
<SherokiX> igualmente aunque sea nueva, sería normal que la capacidad sea menor a la que adquiere en su dciclo de vida, pero tampoco tan bajo
<SherokiX> pues
<SherokiX> la sometes a descargas profundas?
<pupii> Hola gente! alguien sabe como agregar la columna "comentarios" en nautilus? es para ver (perdon x la redundancia) los comentarios de los archivos como tiene el explorer del windows
<adriel> sherkix; cuando usaba window   no tenia ese problema, despues que uso linux cada ves que la uso sin el cargador ese porciento baja
<SherokiX> en el nautilus, edicion > editar > preferencias > columnas de la lista
<SherokiX> ahí están las columans que puedes mostrar
<pupii> SherokiX, sisi estuve mirando eso pero no aparece la columna que necesito
<SherokiX> donde pones lugares
<SherokiX> donde pone lugares *
<SherokiX> pinchas y eliges
<SherokiX> notas
<SherokiX> así ves las notas
<SherokiX> ver > barra adicionalen el "panel lateral"
<SherokiX> uis
<SherokiX> perdon
<SherokiX> me lié
<SherokiX> decía solo: en el panel lateral
<SherokiX> se muestra y oculta con f9
<Vero2> buen día a todos
<Vero2> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<Vero2> resulta que en Evolution me pide la contraseña del correo que sale y no me acuerdo
<Vero2> estuve poniendo todo lo que se me ocurre pero no hay caso
<Vero2> el correo de entrada no tiene problemas
<Vero2> me metí en contraseñas y claves pero allí no figura
<Vero2> quien me dá una idea por favor?
 * uscratch siente no usar evolution
<Vero2> ok gracias igual
<Vero2> lo que no entiendo es por qué de buenas a primeras me sale este problema
<uscratch> Vero2: tengo thunderbird, a veces me ha pasado, pero solo introduzco la clave otravez y la configuro para que ya no me la pide y la guarde
<Vero2> uscratch: lo que pasa es que no me acuerdo de la clave
<Vero2> ese es el problema
<d-b> hola a todos alguien me puede decir a que se debe este aviso de emesene http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532395/
<uscratch> Vero2: yo que tu intentaria recuperar contraseña desde la web
<uscratch> Vero2: hay opciones que dan para recuperar contraseña por indicio o palabra clave
<t4k3sh1> Vero2: tu cuenta es @?
<uscratch> d-b: puede ser que ms ha arreglado su protocolo, prueba actualizar
<Vero2> t4k3sh1: te lo digo en priv
<Vero2> uscratch: desde qué web dices?
<uscratch> Vero2: desde la interface web
<uscratch> Vero2: desde un navegador
<Vero2> nunca usé la web para el correo
<uscratch> alguna vez habra que usarlo no
<Vero2> si pero cómo? :-)
<uscratch> depende de tu correo
<uscratch> com si tuviera yo uno de  annonyng@gmail.com
<uscratch> entonces accedo a www.gmail.com
<Vero2> ah entiendo, gracias y pruebo
<julio> hola
<julio> un favor como puedo hacer mi portatil calienta mucho en ubuntu
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe alguna aplicacion para crear iso
<Vero2> uscratch: no dá opcion para ver las contraseñas
<uscratch> pipo65: kiso
<pupii> pipo65, k3b?
<pipo65> esa aplicacion es de kde
<uscratch> si
<pupii> pipo65,  probaste con brasero?
<pipo65> si pero busco alguna alternativa para no instalar paquetes de kde
<uscratch> ok
<uscratch> pipo65: isomaster, es un editor de iso
<uscratch> pipo65: pero para crear basta con el brasero
<pipo65> si estoy instalado ese
<pipo65> gracias
<pipo65> es q tenia por defecto el xburn
<uscratch> si tambien crea iso
<pipo65> pero ese no te deja grabar iso
<uscratch> o
<pipo65> no pero no quiero grabarla en un cd
<pipo65> quiero q me cree la iso en el ide
<uscratch> Vero2: no podes ver las contraseñas simplemente recuperarlas o cambiarlas
<pipo65> k3b se q puede hacerlo pero te ocupa mucho espacio te instala medio kde
<pipo65> y estoy tratando de evitar cargar elementos de kde
<pupii> uso gnome
<pupii> y me resulta mejor k3b :D
<pupii> nunca tuve ningun problema... con brasero no logro hacer que el equipo de musica me lea los cd =/
<uscratch> eso puede deberse a el tipo de sistema de archivos
<d-b> alguien a usado no-ip?
<d-b> como agrego repositorios para cualquier programa?
<fosco_> d-b, tienes que saber cual es el repositorio primero
<napier> hola,amsn para linux, kubuntu 10.10,  se carga con winebrowser como puedo cambiar esa configuracion anomala?
<d-b> bueno soy nuevo no tengo ni idea
<fosco_> napier, en el panel de control de kde busca las aplicaciones predefinidas, estará puesto que el navegador por defecto es ese
<fosco_> cambialo al que prefieras
<fosco_> d-b, que programa quieres?
<d-b> no-ip
<fosco_> no me suena que haya repositorios para eso
<file_not_found1> hola
<fosco_> pero puedes buscar en google
<napier> ya lo heo he quitado  hecho he quitado hasta kopete para que lo reconociera y nada
<fosco_> pon algo como "instalar no-ip ubuntu"
<napier> ya lo he hecho
<fosco_> napier, no he dicho que quites nada
<file_not_found1> tengo una micro sd kingston de 2gb
<fosco_> simplemente en el panel de control define el navegador por defecto que quieras usar
<napier> eso lo hice antes
<d-b> se instalo desde el terminal pero lo quiero grafico
<file_not_found1> y me dice q es de solo lectura
<fosco_> d-b, y estas seguro de que ese programa tiene interfaz grafica?
<d-b> desde el synaptic se llama noip2
<d-b> si ya lo busque en google
<file_not_found1> como lo puedo hacer de lectura y escritura
<file_not_found1> ¿?
<napier> fosco en aplicaciones predeterminadas nunca aparecio el nombre de amsn solo kopete
<fosco_> file_not_found1, como metes la microsd? algun adaptador o card reader o algo?
<fosco_> napier, amsn no, tienes q cambiar el navegador por defecto
<file_not_found1> si un adaptador kignston
<fosco_> file_not_found1, asegurate que el adaptador no está en modo lectura, algunos tienen proteccion
<d-b> cuando lo voy a instalar desde el synaptic me sale el siguiente error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532433/
<napier> fosco, ya lo hice de mozilla a opera y no funciono el winebrowser no aparece por ninguna parte
<file_not_found1> como hago eso
<fosco_> d-b, eso es porque tienes algun otro gestor de paquetes abierto, solo puedes tener uno
<file_not_found1> ¿?
<fosco_> file_not_found1, tendrá alguna palanquita externa
<d-b> ok gracias fosco_
<file_not_found1> esta destrabada
<fosco_> napier, pues está claro que está lanzando winebrowser como navegador por defecto
<napier> y por que no se muestra en el gestor de kde
<fosco_> ni idea no uso kde
<file_not_found1> la formatie con
<file_not_found1> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd
<fosco_> eso no la formatea
<Vero2> fosco hay alguna forma de ver qué contraseña le puse al correo saliente de Evolution?
<file_not_found1> ah no
<file_not_found1> ?
<file_not_found1> :-|
<fosco_> solo llena la unidad de ceros
<fosco_> y además se carga la tabla de particiones
<napier> hay alguna forma de fijar el navegador por defecto mediante consola ?
<napier> fosco
<fosco_> file_not_found1, abre el gparted y mira si puedes darle formato vfat desde ahi
<fosco_> napier, supongo, no conozco muy a fondo kde, puedes preguntar en #kubuntu-es o pasarte a gnome
<file_not_found1> la otra vez lo hice
<file_not_found1> probare
<alexneb> buenas
<ikr11> hola
<ikr11> alguien sabe como montar cifs como usuario normal?
<file_not_found1> end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 254
<d-b> fosco_: no me avanza la instalacion desde el centro de software
<ikr11> nadie?
<fosco_> d-b, cierralo e instalalo desde apt-get
<fosco_> si da error lo verás
<d-b> ok
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install "paquete"
<file_not_found1> fosco_
<d-b> ok
<file_not_found1> da error
<fosco_> haciendo que
<file_not_found1> formateandola
<file_not_found1> sale con una llavwe
<file_not_found1> en gparted
<fosco_> puede que tenga sectores defectuosos
<d-b> fosco_: me  da el mismo error que te mostré antes
<fosco_> que error
<file_not_found1> te cuento q tenia una un pendrive de 2gb
<d-b> este http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532438/
<file_not_found1> lo formatie en win con una utilidad de su chip
<file_not_found1> y tengo un pendrive ahora de 2,9gb reales
<fosco_> d-b, algun gestor de paquetes sigue abierto, cierralo
<fosco_> si ves que no puedes encontrarlo una solucion es reiniciar el sistema
<d-b> ok reiniciare
<file_not_found1> q hago
<file_not_found1> q comando puedo usar
<fosco_> file_not_found1, si usa drivers no estandar en win es posible que no puedas usarlo en linux
<fosco_> son dispositivos "raros" que no informan correctamente de sus capacidades
<file_not_found1> si
<file_not_found1> pero la micro sd no la pude formatearla
<file_not_found1> no se como averiguar mas datos de la memoria
<file_not_found1> por otra parte, copie archivos de 2,7 gb a l pendrive
<d-b> fosco_: ya lo hice gracias,
<file_not_found1> sos usuario de windows tambien?
<file_not_found1> fosco_
<fosco_> d-b, de nada
<d-b> sip jiji
<file_not_found1> en ddmesg
<file_not_found1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532445/
<file_not_found1> sale esto
<file_not_found1> fosco_
<fosco_> parece que la unidad tiene errores
<fosco_> intenta formatearla desde win
<alexneb> un problema... intento arrabncar ubuntu desde un pen.. pero me sale.. /boot/vesamenu.c32 not a com32 image...
<alexneb> eso es que ta mal descargada la imagen?
<file_not_found1> es de 32 o 64 bits
<alexneb> de 32 supongo
<alexneb> ahhno pera
<alexneb> amd
<alexneb> 64 turion
<alexneb> ok ya imagino el problema
<dzup2> hay un editor/creador de swf para ubuntu ?
<dzup2> hay un editor/creador de swf para ubuntu ?
<fosco_> dzup nada q funcione medianamente bien
<dzup2> oh, necesito hacer un swf de scratch, pero me da flojera irme a windows
<d-b> fosco_: porque me da este error el emesene  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532460/
<d-b> me da este error cuando inicio mas de 2 o 3 emesene a la misma ves
<fosco_> ni idea
<d-b> ok
<file_not_found1> lo estoy formateando co hard disk low level format
<file_not_found1> en virtualbox
<dzup2> jajaja
<dzup2> file_not_found1: deveras? o es broma?
<file_not_found1> q broma?
<dzup2> lo estoy formateando co hard disk low level format
<dzup2> (11:24:10) file_not_found1: en virtualbox   <-- eso :p
<file_not_found1> probe con todas las utilidades de linux
<file_not_found1> creo
<dzup2> pero pero estas formateando low level una vmware imagen?
<dzup2> o vm imagen
<file_not_found1> no se como solucionar el problema de solo lectura
<file_not_found1> estoy formateando una memory stick
<file_not_found1> ja ja ja
<dzup2> no seas mamon :p
<file_not_found1> q te pasa?
<Reisilver> holas
<joaco> hola alguin sabe de algun menu para docky y area de notificacion
<joaco> !l
<kubot> El facto !l no existe.
<fosco_> joaco, no me suena que exista nada así
<fosco_> usa avant si quieres tener tantas funciones en el dock
<joaco> el avant?
<joaco> no me gusto
<d-b> quien se sabe la pagina oficial del kin boxin?
<Reisilver> kin boxin?¿
<file_not_found1> el codec 3gp donde viene?
<albes> Buenas tardes, monte Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server Edition, mmm, dificil me lleve un susto cuando termine porque no sabia que estaba pasando y resulta que entra en modo consola ya que no trae un entorno grafico disque para mejorar rendimiento, bueno buscando y buscando logre instalar despues de mucho dar brincos el entorno grafico y lo corro con Startx, pero el otro problemita ya que no tengo experiencia en esto, existen herramientas para administrar mas faci
<albes> l la red, como por ejemplo compartir carpetas y archivos o restricciones, Gracias
<nycko> albes: ubuntu server (hasta donde yo se) siempre fue consola
<nycko> albes: es la version _server_
<albes> Nunca lo habia utilizado, me estoy apenas adentrando en este sistema
<nycko> albes: si quieres algo con entorno grafico, mas user friendly, usa ubuntu desktop edition
<TrueNhero> uenas, kisiera saber si el grub de fedora es el mismo que maneja ubuntu
<erUSUL> albes: si tienes gnome puedes probar gadmin-samba ( y los otros programas de gadmin ) para configurar samba tb puedes usar swat ( interfaz web )
<m4v> albes: no. Tendrías que aprender a administrar con la consola, no hay cosas mágicas.
<tkw-one> y que tal si le montas un nautilus al ubuntu server... talvez asi se pueda adminstrar algo.
<albes> Si tienen razón, vi que era solo asi despues de instalarlo, lo que pasa es que necesitamos una maquina para compartir archivos y carpetas en una red, y queremos utilizar linux, y tenemos maquinas en ubuntu y otras en windows,
<albes> y con ubuntu ya tengo 6 meses utilizandolo, y deje de un lado el windows...
<note> hola nesecito una ayudita quiero isntalar este Software desde escritorio pero no puedo en ubuntu 10.10 en un AMD http://pencil.evolus.vn/
<albes> quiero hacer lo mismo con el equipo que tenemos para compartir archivos y carpetas
<xangua> note: es un complemento para firefox, solo lo arrastras a este
<hashashin> albes, podrias probar webmin, administras el server desde una web, samba, apache, dns... todo desde ahí
<TrueNhero> puedo tener fedora y ubuntu a la vez?? con cual grub es mejor???
<note> xangua uno puede descargar lo como aplicacion
<note> http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Downloads/Application.aspx
<albes> a ver si entiendo, por lo que dices, puedo mantener la instalación de Ubuntu Server Edition, y manejar con este Webmin a traves de una web, o sea que hago una administración remota, pregunto los derechos de los usuarios y los accesos los podria hacer todo por alli.
<erUSUL> note: instalalo como una extension de firefox
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: si; el grub que uses da mas o menos igual.
<erUSUL> !webmin
<kubot> webmin ya no está soportado en Debian/Ubuntu. No es compatible con el modo en que los paquetes de estas distribuciones manejan los ficheros de configuración, y seguramente creará problemas inesperados en el sistema.
<albes> entonces de ser asi, pregunto, cual puede ser una opcion buena que ofrezca seguridad para tenerlo lomo equipo dedicado solamente a compartir archivos y carpetas en un grupo de usuarios con windows y Ubuntu, la idea es no utilizar mas windows y salir de ese paquete ya.
<erUSUL> albes: swat sirve para administrar samba a traves de una interfz web y ya te he hablado de gadmin-samba si quieres algo con gui
<albes> ok, voy a irme entonces por esa opcion
<albes> estoy tomando nota de esto para ponerme a trabajar a ver que me resulta... Gracias!!!!
<erUSUL> albes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<last_warrior> alguien me puede decir si en algun ligar de almacena la cache de la interfas de red??
<albes> ok ya estoy viendo la pagina, voy a instalar. Gracias
<yemino> hola, estoy instalando maple13 (ya lo he instalado varias veces antes), pero esta vez me dice "/opt/maple/13/jre.X86_64_LINUX/bin/java: not found"  ..   que me estara faltando?
<yemino> el directorio /opt/maple/13 existe, pero /opt/maple/13/jre.X86_64_LINUX no existe
<TrueNhero> el terminal de ubuntu y de fedora en que se diferencian__
<yemino> TrueNhero: son linux, anda igual
<yemino> TrueNhero: fedora obviamente no usa los apt-get, ya que esos son propios de ubuntu, pero fedora tiene su propio comando para sus repositorios
<yemino> ademas de eso (que sirve para instalar+actualizar+buscar..  paquetes) el resto debiera ser identico
<yemino> TrueNhero: por que la pregunta?
<dzup2> no son iguales
<dzup2> rh fedora usa un userland diferente, mas unix que ubuntu
<dzup2> aparte de mas diferencias
<yemino> dzup2: disculpa; que es userland?
<dzup2> !google linux userland
<kubot> Sistema de ficheros virtual: <http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/es/Virtual_file_system>; ¿GNU ó Linux?. Translate into Spanish. Translation result ...: <http://translated.by/you/gnu-or-linux/into-es/>; Comex vuelve a lograrlo, otro userland jailbreak para todos los ...: <http://maczana.es/2010/06/27/comex-vuelve-a-lograrlo-otro-userland-jailbreak-para-todos-los-dispositivos/>; Sistema de (2 more messages)
<dzup2> !google unix userland
<kubot> ¿GNU ó Linux?. Translate into Spanish. Translation result ...: <http://translated.by/you/gnu-or-linux/into-es/>; Rafael David Tinoco - Brasil | LinkedIn: <http://br.linkedin.com/in/rafaeltinoco>; Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Aviso de CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED en ...: <http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794583-start-0.html>; FreeBSDes GNU? - psicofxp.com: <http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/gnu- (2 more messages)
<yemino> yo he usado gentoo, actualmente uso ubuntu, y uso opensuse. Nunca he encontrado una diferencia practica entre las terminales (y la uso harto)
<TrueNhero> yemino: por el sudo
<yemino> TrueNhero: que tiene el sudo?  fedora no lo trae?
<Vero2> hola de nuevo
<Vero2> a lo mejor hay alguien que sepa como averiguar una contraseña que puse en SMPT de Evolution y que ahora no me acepta ninguna que le pongo
<Ubux> Vero" abre contraseña y claves de cifrado
<file_not_found1> hay algun programa para incrustar subtitulos srt en linux
<CuriousX> avidemux
<CuriousX> file_not_found1: te recomiendo lo siguiente
<Xago> hola muchachos...quién es fanático de la música a nivel avanzado?
<CuriousX> no los peges a los subtitulos. ponelos junto a la pelicula al momento de grabarla
<CuriousX> no se si me explique ?
<Xago> necesito una herramienta que reciba en formato AC3, pueda optimizar la música, nivelar, ecualizar, mixer y como salida en AAC +
<Xago> para meterla en un transport stream.
<CuriousX> Xago: probaste con Audacity. Es un muy buen editor de audio en Linux
<Xago> CuriousX, AUDACIOUS?
<file_not_found1> voy a editar un video en openshot
<CuriousX> Xago: audacity
<file_not_found1> y es un pedazo de video en ingles
<file_not_found1> y los subs estan en srt
<Xago> CuriousX, OK...pero hace más menos lo que comentaba? Qué me dices de tu experiencia?
<Vero2> Ubux gracias ya lo hice pero correo saliente no figura
<file_not_found1> veronica2
<CuriousX> file_not_found1: tambien podes probar cinelerra para editar videos aunque no biene en los repos en la paguina explican como instalarlo
<CuriousX> Xago: nunca lo use
<CuriousX> pero es muy bueno muy completo seguro se puede hacer lo que pedis
<CuriousX> Xago anda a la pagina de Audacity para que veas como es aproximadamente tambien podes ver un video en youtube
<Xago> CuriousX, Ok.....gracias, ya estoy viendo info....:D
<CuriousX> =)
<Xago> CuriousX, "Nota: Audacity no trabaja con los formatos WMA, AAC, o el resto de los formatos de archivo propietarios o restringidos. " bad!!!
<CuriousX> ups
<file_not_found1> yo lo use pero siempre tuve problemas con los codecs mp4
<file_not_found1> y flv
<file_not_found1> no se escuchba el audio
<CuriousX>  /win close
<CuriousX> ups
<newby93> necesito ayuda
<newby93> el gestor de ventanas me va mal
<newby93> no se por que
<newby93> no me sale el panel que hay en las carpetas paracerrarlas
<newby93> y los iconos no me aparecen
<newby93> me ayudan ?
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<newby93> no puedo hacerla
<newby93> clico en el boton pra mostrar el escritorio y dice
<mimecar> no te funciona el teclado ?
<newby93> su gestor de ventanas no soporta el boton para mostrar el escritorio o no esta ejecutando uun gesstor de ventanas
<newby93> si pero
<hkmeny> wenas gente
<hkmeny> alguien sabe si hay soporte para http://www.mercado.com.bo/product_info.php?products_id=133761
<newby93> dnde pego la camputa
<mimecar> newby93: en imagehack
<mimecar> hkmeny: depende como se identifique
<newby93> no me abre la pag
<mimecar> newby93: ?
<newby93> que no carga
<mimecar> el que
<mimecar> imagehack es el nombre de la página, no un enlace
<arp-> que difrencia tiene el driver nvidia-glx del comun?
<newby93> teng que registrarme ?
<arp-> no newby93
<voyager1> buenas
<newby93> tengo que pegar la imagen dime donde
<arp-> nah
<arp-> subi la imagen y listo
<newby93> pero como si
<newby93> ice un print
<newby93> si no lo guardo en un documento no puedo
<arp-> vivo usando ese servicio gratis
<arp-> suis la imagen diectamente
<newby93> pero si no tengo la imagen
<newby93> una captura de pantalla
<newby93> si no la pego en un documento
<newby93> como lo subo
<hkmeny> mimecar-away, la cosa es k necesito comprar uno, pero no se si tenga soporte
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<hkmeny> dale a examinar y selecionas la imagen k encesitas
<hkmeny> despues cargara una serie de links, le das a full zize y copias y pegas el link
<hkmeny> si es apra mostrarla aqui
<newby93> haber
<newby93> si hago un print
<newby93> tengo que pegar la imagen
<newby93> en un documento
<newby93> para que salga
<newby93> donde la pego
<newby93> yo vengo de windows
<newby93> y en windows es en el paint
<newby93> aa vale
<newby93> ya que deja guardarla directamente
<newby93> no me sale el menu para guardarla
<erUSUL> newby93: si le das al boton impr Pantalla te sale un dialog para guardar la captura de pantalla donde tu quieres. no hay que pegar nada
<newby93> no sale el menu
<newby93> que no me responde cas nada
<newby93> de las ventanas
<newby93> la del prin no sale
<hkmeny> tmb
<hkmeny> erUSUL, que opinas tu? tienes idea si ubiquiti tiene soporte para ubuntu?
<newby93> que hago
<erUSUL> newby93: Aplicaciones>accesorios>Captura de pantalla
<arp-> erUSUL:
<newby93> ahora
<newby93> si pude gracias
<hkmeny> osea si ubuntu tiene soporte pare el*
<arp-> ubicas la carpeta del os modulos del kernel (/lib/modules/kernel-vsesion/) ?
<newby93> http://imagebin.org/123383
<newby93> es eso
<erUSUL> hkmeny: http://www.ubnt.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22105
<newby93> que opinan
<newby93> hay alguien ?
<erUSUL> newby93: que opninames de que? no tienes borde de ventanas?
<newby93> si
<newby93> y no se me ven los iconos
<newby93> ni se me ven las ventansas que tengo abiertas
<arp-> erUSUL:
<erUSUL> newby93: alt + f2 funciona?
<newby93> en la barra de abajo
<newby93> no
<hkmeny> en nada
<hkmeny> haces print y automaticamente te sale un aviso de si deseas guardar el "print"
<hkmeny> y opcionalmente en que directorio, solo dale guardar y te aparecera en el escritorio automaticamente
<hkmeny> se llamara pantallazo.png
<newby93> no no
<newby93> ya lo hice
<newby93> http://imagebin.org/123383
<erUSUL> newby93: por alguna razon no arranco el gestor de ventanas. tienes los efectos de escritorio activados?
<newby93> nop
<erUSUL> arp-: que pasa? no me dices nada cuando me hablas :)
<arp-> ubicas la carpeta de los modulos del kernel
<arp-> lib/modules/blabla
<arp-> ?
<newby93> ersul
<newby93> formateo ?
<erUSUL> arp-: /lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/ <<< esta? que le ocurre?
<arp-> sisi
<erUSUL> newby93: prueba a ver si te pasa con un usuario nuevo
<wassaman> hola buenas noches
<Vero2> erUSUL: como estás? aprovecho que te veo para preguntarte si sabes cómo puedo ver qué contraseña le puse al correo saliente de Evolution porque me está rechazando todas las que le pongo
<arp-> bueno, compile unos drivers de compat-wireles, los cuales se instalan en /lib/modules/version/update
<newby93> lo unico que hice fue
<arp-> entonces, sigue usando los modulos origianles
<newby93> activar efectos del compiz
<arp-> y nos los de /update
<newby93> en el ubuntu
<wassaman> alguien me dice como puedo cambir de red de irc??
<arp-> tenes idea?
<erUSUL> arp-: como instalaste los modules nuevos?
<arp-> baje los drivers de compat-wireless y los compile
<erUSUL> wassaman: /server irc.nuevoserver.loquesea
<erUSUL> arp-: deberia funcionar ... hiciste « sudo depmod -a » ?
<arp-> te los instala en /lib/modules/kernelversion/updates
<erUSUL> Vero2: que servicio de correo usas?
<arp-> en teoria lo hace el mismo makefile
<arp-> a ver pruebo
<Vero2> erUSUL: Speedy.com.ar
<arp-> con el * ?
<hkmeny> tengo mucho delay del irc, sorry si duplico respuestas :S
<hkmeny> que pasa con la screen?
<erUSUL> arp-: ya; como sabes que no usa los drivers nuevos?
<arp-> porque si tiro un modinfo del modulo
<arp-> sigue dandome la ruya vieja
<arp-> con el modulo original
<arp-> ruta vieja*
<Vero2> arp :-)
<erUSUL> Vero2: deberia ser la misma para obtener el correo y para mandarlo ...
<arp-> hola Vero2
<Vero2> erUSUL: si y se lo pongo pero lo rechaza
<Vero2> arp hola
<n-iCe> cuál es la diferencia entre un canal # y un ##
<Vero2> erUSUL: ya me estoy volviendo mona con este asunto
<erUSUL> Vero2: en aplicacione>Accesorios>claves de cifrado y contraseñas aparece la contraseña en cuestion ?
<Vero2> erUSUL: la de SMPT no
<arp-> oO
<arp-> magicamente cambio erUSUL
<arp-> gracias xD
<m4v> n-iCe: es offtopic tu pregunta, pero canales con ## no sería oficiales.
<arp-> ahora tira la ruta bien
<hkmeny> problemas de conpiz
<erUSUL> arp-: está claro que el depmod si hacia falta ;P
<m4v> n-iCe: preguntá en #freenode para una mejor explicación
<arp-> :P
<erUSUL> Vero2: pues no se; tendrás que llamar al soporte tecnico para que te vuelvan a dar la contraseña o la reseteen ...
<Vero2> erUSUL: lo que pasa es que ellos no dan soporte a Linux...
<Vero2> y en Windows no tengo problemas
<erUSUL> Vero2: eso da igual. diles que te has olvidado de la contraseña del servidor smtp y que la necesitas. no necesitas decirles que cliente de correo usas
<hkmeny> newby93, para solucionarlo temporarlemte desactiva los efectos de escritorio
<hkmeny> newby93, sistema-preferencias- apariencia, pestaña efectos visuales y selecciona la primera "ninguno"
<erUSUL> Vero2: a ver ... seguro que el smtp necesita contraseña?
<Vero2> erUSUL:  si
<Vero2> dice: el servidor requiere autenticación
<Vero2> erUSUL: bueno pero intentaré hacer lo que me dices
<erUSUL> Vero2: mira la contraseña en el ciente de correo de windows
<Vero2> no puedo
<CuriousX> Vero2: es la misma que usas para el MSN
<erUSUL> Vero2: por?
<Vero2> erUSUL: no tengo donde verlo
<Vero2> CuriousX: no uso MSN
<CuriousX> =P disculpas
<Vero2> jaja, no es nada
<Vero2> bueno, intento hablarles por teléfono
<Vero2> despues les comento
<erUSUL> Vero2: ademas prueba con la misma contraseña que usas para recivir el correo ( para pop o imap )
<erUSUL> recibir*
<Vero2> erUSUL:  ya probé con la contraseña de POP y pasa lo mismo Imap no uso
<Vero2> bueno, ahí voy, hasta luego
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<KeyBoardx86> alguien puede decirme como recuperar el GRUB en ubuntu 10.10 acabo de instalar otro OS y ahora no recuerdo como recuperar el GRUB
<WaSeidel> hola alguien sabe como me pongo en contacto con alguno de los administradores de wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<mimecar> el wiki tiene que tener una sección de contacto
<WaSeidel> veamos
<CuriousX> @_@ recien me entero que ubuntu tiene wiki =O
<newby93> señores
<newby93> puse est comando en la consola y se soluciono
<newby93> kill -9 $(pgrep nautilus) && nautilus
<newby93> pero activo compiz y pasa otra vez
<newby93> hay alguiennn
<mimecar> configura compiz para que actue como gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> o no uses compiz
<newby93> como lo configuro
<newby93> ?
<mimecar> no lo se
<fosco_> <newby93> kill -9 $(pgrep nautilus) && nautilus <- esto es muy dificil de recordar, nautilus -q hace lo mismo
<newby93> foco
<newby93> tienes idea
<newby93> para ayudarme
<newby93> pliss
<fosco_> cual es el problema
<newby93> que
<newby93> con el compiz no se me muestran
<newby93> ls panele s de las ventanas
<fosco_> abre un terminal
<newby93> ok
<fosco_> ejecuta compiz --replace &
<fosco_> y si sale algun mensaje pegalo en pastebin.com
<newby93> se me puso el compiz
<newby93> y no salen
<newby93> los paneles de las ventanas
<fosco_> y algun mensaje?
<newby93> http://pastebin.com/mkAs0NbJ
<Ubux>  newby93 instala un decorador de ventanas ...emerald
<fosco_> instala el paquete fusion-icon
<fosco_> lanza compiz desde fusion icon
<fosco_> y tambien elige el decorador de ventanas
<newby93> y por que me paso eso
<fosco_> ni idea
<newby93> nada
<newby93> sigue sin ir
<newby93> si elijo metacity si
<newby93> pero compiz no
<newby93> desintalo compiz ?
<newby93> y lo instalo ?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> en decorador elige gtk
<newby93> esta puesto y nada
<fosco_> cambialo por otra cosa y luego gtk
<newby93> solo sale gtk
<wlan0> newby93: mas arriba te escribieron que instales emerald... ¿lo hiciste?
<fosco_> pues instala el paquete merald y cambia a emerald decorator
<newby93> desintalo el fusion ese
<newby93> o lo dejo tambien
<fosco_> dejalo
<newby93> no instale
<newby93> donde lo encuentro el decorador ese
<Ubux> sudo aptitude install emerald
<fosco_> en el fusion-icon
<newby93> no aparece
<newby93> emerald
<fosco_> pues no lo habrás instalado
<newby93> si esta iinstalado
<newby93> synaptic lo dice
<Ubux> newby93 abre la terminal y abre el configurador  gconf-editor
<fosco_> cierra y reabre fusion-icon
<newby93> ya esta
<newby93> lo active y no pasa nada
<Ubux> vete a esta ruta :/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/wm_use_compiz
<Ubux> y seleccionalo si no esta el valor de la clave
<fosco_> newby93: tiene q ponerse el borde de las ventanas rojo
<newby93> no se pone
<newby93> que hago T-T
<newby93> desintalo
<newby93> y instalo otra vez compiz ?
<newby93> que hago
<d-b> hola alguien algún otro programa similar a virualbox
<d-b> ya que virtualbox no me va bien
<erUSUL> d-b: kvm ;
<d-b> es bueno?
<d-b> erusul:
<erUSUL> algo mas dificil de manejar que Vbox. pero si se supone que es bueno.
<d-b> ok gracias erusul
<newby93> entonces no teneis idea de que puedo hacer
<d-b> lo probare y te cuento
<nosXw> d-b: busca el paquete aqemu
<d-b> ok
<d-b> nosxw
<erUSUL> d-b: para tener gui instala virt-manager
<d-b> soy nuevo no se mucho lo instalare desde el synaptic
<newby93> señores
<newby93> que hago T-T
<erUSUL> newby93: has comprobado si te pasa lo mismo en un usuario nuevo?
<newby93> no
<newby93> pera
<newby93> voy a verlo
<d-b> nada
<d-b> perdon
<d-b> erusul: gestor de maquinas virtuales?
<erUSUL> si
<d-b> ok ya esta instalado
<d-b> gracias
<david2> sigue pasando
<david2> con otro usuario que hago
<Sorion_Buddha> Yuuka Sugisawa & Red Bull F-1 papel Promo-Gimp-Linux"[1920x1200]"-0001  >>> http://twitpic.com/376xdl
<david2> señores
<david2> que hagoo
<Ubux> david2 has abierto el editor de configuracion
<david2> no
<david2> como lo abro
<Ubux> gconf-editor
<Ubux> vete a esta ruta :/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/wm_use_compiz
<Ubux> y seleccionalo si no esta el valor de la clave
<d-b> erusul: mira esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532624/
<david2> no exiast
<david2> el directorio
<Ubux> tiene que estar
<Ubux> aps/gdm
<erUSUL> d-b: sudo adduser $USER libvirtd && sudo adduser $USER kvm
<d-b> oook
<d-b> a ya voy
<Ubux> que te sale dentro de la carpeta gdm
<erUSUL> d-b: para que haga efecto tienes que salir de la sesion y volver a entrar
<d-b> ok del programa?
<david2> la carpeta aps
<david2> no la veo
<david2> en el
<Ubux> apps
<david2> disco duro
<david2> no sera
<david2> /etc/compizcongif
<Ubux> no es dentro de el panel que se abre del editor de configuraciones
<david2> no te entiendo
<Ubux> cuando tecleas en terminal gconf-editor se abre un ventana llamada editor de configuracion
<d-b> erusul: a un me sale error: no existe ninguna conexion activa en donde instalar.
<d-b> cuando voy a crear la maquina virtual
<erUSUL> d-b: saliste y volviste a entrar?
<d-b> si
<david2> vale me salio
<erUSUL> d-b: pgrep -l libvirt
<david2> estoy en app
<david2> que mas
<Ubux> apps7gdm
<Ubux> apps/gdm
<david2> estoy hay
<Ubux> que carpetas tienes hay
<d-b> no se mucho de esto erusul
<Ubux> ahi
<d-b> donde pongo eso en el terminal?
<david2> accesiblity
<erUSUL> d-b: si haces « pgrep -l libvirt » sale algo ?
<erUSUL> d-b: si
<david2> setiing manager
<erUSUL> en un terminal
<david2> y ya
<d-b> me salio
<d-b> db@db:~$ pgrep -l libvirt
<d-b> 3564 libvirtd
<d-b> db@db:~$
<d-b> eso
<Ubux> vale vamos a apps/applications/window_manager
<erUSUL> d-b: pues deberia funcionar ... Aplicaciones>Herramientas de sistema>Gestor de maquinas virtuales
<david2> no esta
<david2> aplications
<Ubux> espera desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager
<d-b> el programa me habré y todo pero cuando voy a crear  la maquina virtual me sale, error: no existe ninguna conexion activa en donde instalar.
<david2> ya
<david2> current y default tienen valor
<david2> hay 2 que no
<Ubux> cual es el valor de la clave current
<david2> nunber of workspace no
<erUSUL> d-b: solo queda reiniciar
<Vero2> erUSUL:  nada que hacer
<d-b> ook
<d-b> ya vengo
<david2> /usr/bin/compiz
<david2> y default la misma
<Ubux> ok. esta bien puedes buscar esta clave si la tienes wm_use_compiz
<david2> no la tengo
<d-b> erusul: a un lo  mismo
<erUSUL> d-b: comprueba que qemu-kvm está instalado
<d-b> ok
<david2> ubux que hago
<erUSUL> Vero2: que pasó ? no pudiste conseguir la contraeña?
<Ubux> desinstala compiz y empezamos de nuevo.... sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz*
<Ubux> luego sudo apt-get install compiz
<Ubux> despues restaurar las X
<david2> pera que no soy root
<david2> cambio usuario ok
<Ubux> ok
<d-b> si lo esta erusul
<erUSUL> d-b: ejecuta « kvm » en un terminal
<newby93> volvi
<newby93> ya lo desintale y ahora
<d-b_> erusul: se me congelo la maquina entera al ejecutar kvm desde el terminal
<Ubux> sudo apt-get install compiz librsvg2-common
<erUSUL> d-b_: o.0!
<d-b_> me pasa lo mismo con virtualbox
<Ubux> newby93 has echo esto primero sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz*
<newby93> si si
<newby93> por cierto el remove para que
<rhe> HOLA
<newby93> cn purge vale no ?
<Ubux> remove elmina y purge limpia
<newby93> aa
<d-b_> pero en un punto distinto, osea cuando arranco la maquina vrtual para que empiece a instalar el equipo y se me congela igual que ahora
<newby93> pues sera ahora
<erUSUL> d-b_: entonces algo está mal con tu cpu ... que dice este comando ? « grep -E --color '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo »
<d-b_> ok espera
<rhe> HOLA
<newby93> ami un amigo me dijo purge
<newby93> y usa ubuntu 9.10
<rhe> ACABO DE INSTALAR UBUNTU
<Ubux> vaya yo siempre use remove
<newby93> rhe bienvenido al paraiso
<erUSUL> rhe: bien; me alegtro. pero no grites. quita las mayusculas
<d-b> erusul: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532643/
<erUSUL> d-b: tienes que mirar en la bios. opciones a cerca de virtualizacion. lo tendras desactivado ?
<d-b> no se nada de eso soy nuevo erusul jeje
<d-b> a
<d-b> en mi bios?
<rhe> YA LO TENGO INSTALADO
<m4v> !caps rhe
<kubot> rhe: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<rhe> PERO COMO CONFIGURO MI IMPRESORA
<d-b> y como se llamaria esa opccion?
<rhe> mil disculpas
<d-b> pero en windows 7 me funcionan bien mi maquinas virtuales
<erUSUL> Sistema>Adminstracion>Impresoras
<erUSUL> d-b: pues no se; puede ser un bug del kernel....
<rhe> intentare configurar la impresora
<Vero2> erUSUL no, dijeron que no me lo podían dar
<newby93> ubu
<newby93> se instalo ya
<d-b> algun otra maquina virtual?
<Vero2> vengo despues
<erUSUL> Vero2: :/ seguro que en le cleinte de correo de windows no la puedes mirar ?
<newby93> ubu
<newby93> ya lo instale
<Ubux> newby93 y has probado a activar apariencia los efectos
<newby93> me dice no se puede activar los efectos de escritorio
<erUSUL> d-b: qemu; y de pago/cerrado vmware
<frangor> yo recomiendo virtualbox
<frangor> mejor que qemu o vmware
<Ubux> pero ves los bordes de las ventanas
<Ubux> te funciona todo pero sin efectos?
<newby93> no me deja activarlo
<Ubux> que driver grafico tienes y que tarjeta
<newby93> lo active y se me colgo como se llama el proceso
<newby93> tarjeta nvidia gforce 8600 gt
<newby93> y driver 173
<rhe> amigos mi impresora no se puede configurar
<rhe> es una hp laserjet 1000
<Ubux> instalaste el driver actual
<newby93> nop
<newby93> ese no
<rhe> no amigo
<newby93> lo instalo
<erUSUL> rhe: has ido a Sistema>AdministracionzImpresoras?
<rhe> no lo tengo mas que en windows
<Ubux> si
<rhe> ya fui a Sistema Administracion Impresoras
<rhe> la detecta pero no imprime nada
<Ubux> instala tambien esto sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<erUSUL> rhe: y si das Servidor>Nueva>Impresora
<rhe> lo voy a hacer amigo
<erUSUL> rhe: entonces. di que ya está detectada pero que no imprime ;P
<rhe> eso es
<rhe> no imprime
<newby93> paquetes roto me dice
<rhe> dice que esta desconectada
<newby93> ubux
<Ubux> newby93 que version de ubuntu tienes y es instalacion nueva o actualización
<erUSUL> rhe: y lo esta? es usb? puerto paralelo ?
<newby93> ey
<newby93> ubunx no deja
<Ubux> tampoco te deja eliminar el driver verdad?
<newby93> si
<newby93> ya instale el otro
 * Scott_Pilgrim^^ los invito a #php-mx para hablar de tecnologias web y mas ... que esperas
<Ubux> bien, instala los paquetes sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<Ubux> despues reinicia de instalar el nuevo driver grafico
<newby93> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<newby93>  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra : Depende: compiz-core-abiversion-20091102
<newby93> E: Paquetes rotos
<Ubux> has instalado repositorios de compiz
<newby93> nop creo
<newby93> pasa el link
<Ubux> que version tienes
<newby93> no lo se
<rhe> amigos mi impresora no la puedo configurar
<Ubux> sistema preferencias-monitor del sistema pestaña sistema
<erUSUL> rhe: has mirado en /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<newby93> ubuntu 10.10
<rhe> ya fui al servidor y tiene el controlador pero no se por que no funciona
<Ubux> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<rhe> no se como se instala
<newby93> nucleo linux 2.6.35-22 generic
<newby93> gnome 2.32.0
<rhe> alguien que me ayude con lo de mi impresora
<Ubux> newby93 abre synaptic y vete a repositorios
<Ubux> configuración repositorios dentro de synaptic
<rhe> gracias lo voy intentar amigo
<newby93> teng puesto
<newby93> el main restricted
<newby93> y universe
<Ubux> newboy93: dentro de origenes del software eliges la pestaña de otro software
<Ubux> añadir...
<Ubux> y pegas esto deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<newby93> no me deja añadirlo
<Ubux> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<Ubux> tienes que pegar tal como te lo doy
<newby93> ya esta
<newby93> ahora que
<Ubux> recargar y actualizar
<Ubux> actualizara compiz
<newby93> ya recarge
<Ubux> abre el gestor de actualizaciones y actualiza
<newby93> no hay actualizaciones
<newby93> ahora que
<newby93> tasss
<newby93> ?
<wlan0> una vez estube como 6 horas con un user tratando de instalar Compiz al final el resultado fue "Compiz 1 novatos 0"... Otro dia lo volvimos a intentar esta vez estubimos chateando como 3 horas adivinen cual fue el resultado... "Compiz 2 Novatos 0" XD
<Ubux> voa a buscar un repositosio que tenga el nuevo compiz
<Ubux> http://compiz-fusion.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<Ubux> descarga el paquete .deb
<newby93> no me abre
<newby93> ya esta instalada una version posterior
<Ubux> pues instala la nueva si te deja
<newby93> como
<newby93> mira desintalo este compiz y lo instalo
<Ubux> si
<newby93> por el administrador de software ok
<Ubux> claro
<newby93> hno se han podido activar los efectos de escritorio
<xoan> newby93: y no será problema de controlador gráfico en vez de compiz?
<newby93> no
<newby93> probe 2
<newby93> y no+
<xoan> newby93: puedes probar, una vez restaurado compiz, a ejecutarlo sin comprobar el controlador: $ SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz-manager
<newby93> orden no encontrada
<xoan> aunque dependiendo de la versión, puede que esa variable de entorno ya no se use
<xoan> cambia compiz-manager por compiz
<xoan> o compiz-decorator
<newby93> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<newby93> Found no decorator to start
<xoan> ejecutando compix?
<xoan> ejecutando compix?+compiz
<newby93> como se ejecutaba
<newby93> qu no ma acuerdo
<xoan> $ SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<newby93> ya probe me tira eso
<newby93> compix?+compiz
<newby93> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<newby93> Found no decorator to start
<xoan> no, eso no, me confundí
<rhe> hola amigos
<rhe> como entro a los repositorios ?
<erUSUL> rhe: entrar ?
<zoko> holas
<rhe> si deseo encontrar un driver para mi impresora
<erUSUL> rhe: Aplicaciones>Centro de software,.
<erUSUL> rhe: busca hplip
<rhe>  gracias amigo lo voy a buscar
<newby93> no puedooo
<Ubux> newby93 elimina esto sudo aptitude remove compiz-core desktop-effects
<newby93> no se pud localizar paquete desktop-effecs
<Ubux> y si instalar
<sansen> newby93, escribilo bien
<newby93> lo pongo bien
<newby93> lo copio y pego
<newby93> y el aptitude no funciona ya
<newby93> que loo sepas
<newby93> ahora es apt-get
<Ubux> sudo apt-get install aptitude pense que ya lo habias puesto
<Ubux> aptitude es posterior a apt-get
<newby93> me dice eliminar uno de los siguientes paquetes
<newby93> compiz-plugins
<newby93> el manager
<Ubux> hazlo
<newby93> ya
<newby93> y ahoraque
<Ubux> killall gtk-window-decorator
<Ubux> prueba a ver si te reinica el decorador
<newby93> proceso no encontrado
<aguitel> es metacity --replace
<newby93> como hago eso
<aguitel> alt+F2 y pones :metacity --replace
<newby93> ya esta
<aguitel> reinicio ?
<newby93> metacity mola ?
<newby93> si reinicio creo
<newby93> pego parpadeo
<newby93> instalo compiz
<newby93> ?
<aguitel> para que compiz
<newby93> pues para tenerlo
<aguitel> si es para jugar un rato entonces si
<aguitel> pero metacity es suficiente en gnome
<newby93> queda mas bontio el ubuntu
<newby93> noo se pueden activar los efectos del escritorio
<newby93> en compiz
<newby93> emerald es bonito ?
<aguitel> emerald es decorador
<newby93> lo instalo ?
<aguitel> es cuestion de gustos
<wlan0> dijo una señora y se estaba comiendo los mocos XD
<aguitel> compiz te funciona?
<newby93> no
<aguitel> exacto
<aguitel> busca la solucion para compiz primero
<newby93> no hay ninguna
<aguitel> fijate que tengas los drivers de la placa de video instalados
<newby93> no se pueden activar los efectos del escritorio
<aguitel> que placa es?
<newby93> nvidia gforce 8600 gt
<newby93> y si los tengo
<newby93> los privativos
<aguitel> hay mucha info en google para esa placa
<aguitel> y tmb para arreglar compiz
<aguitel> compiz se lanza con:compiz --replace
<aguitel> y muchos usan fusion-icon
<aguitel> que sirve para intercambiar entre metacity y compiz
<newby93> jaja se me activo
<newby93> y no me slaen las ventanas
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<aguitel> debes meterte en la configuracion de compiz y tenes ls decoracion activada
<newby93> no puedo
<aguitel> debes tener instalado ccsm
<newby93> activar lo efectos de escritorio porke
<newby93> tuede ser que no tenga gtk instalado
<aguitel> no creo
<aguitel> mas no te puedo ayudar porque yo no tengo instalado nada de compiz
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-16
<aguitel> ya jugue años y me canse
<aguitel> cuando tenes una maquina chota como la  mia te come recursos
<aguitel> y no pienso cambiar mi pc hasta el proximo mundial
<newby93> jaja
<newby93> pero si mi makina es mala
<aguitel> la mia es pior
<newby93> solo tengo 3 gb de ram unintel pentium dual cpu e2180 a 2 ghz
<newby93> y una nvdia gforce 8600 gt
<aguitel> jajajajajaja
<newby93> es un pastel
<aguitel> tengo un pentium 4 con 500 de ram
<newby93> a la basura
<newby93> que haces con eso
<aguitel> y estoy chocho
<newby93> en plenoo siglo 21
<aguitel> con ubuntu no hace falta mas
<aguitel> instale gnome -core solamente
<newby93> lol
<newby93> active un efecto del compiz y se cerro
<aguitel> toda la porqueria que viene con ubuntu no
<newby93> el compizconfg
<aguitel> y esta super liviano
<newby93> señores me piroo a windows
<newby93> esto es una m
<newby93> un dia va y el otro no
<newby93> venga va
<newby93> que mierda es esta
<m4v> newby93: como gustes, no siempre el cambio es fácil. Pero por favor respeta las reglas del canal y no uses ese vocabulario aquí.
<newby93> T-T quiero el compizzzzz
 * m4v no usa ninguna clase de efectos.
<newby93> me dice no se puede activar los efectos del escritorio
<newby93> señores me dice
<newby93> que habilite el composite
<newby93> que es eso
<ernestoxbox> tienes los requerimiento nesesarios
<newby93> no lo se
<ernestoxbox> 256 de ram en video
<m4v> algo que compiz necesita, problema con el driver, no debe estar bien instalado o no tiene el soporte completo para esa placa
<newby93> 1 gb
<newby93> si antes lo usaba
<newby93> 1 g  de memoria de video tengo
<ernestoxbox> entonces es por el driver
<ernestoxbox> ya lo instalaste
<newby93> probe con 2
<ernestoxbox> verdad?
<newby93> ey
<newby93> pero antees si funcionaba
<ernestoxbox> que es lo que falla
<ernestoxbox> solo dime es que no supe cual era el problema
<newby93> no me deja activar compiz
<newby93> no se pueden activar efectos de escritorio
<newby93> y tengo aceleracion
<ernestoxbox> abre una terminal y ejecuta
<ernestoxbox> compiz --replace
<newby93> /usr/bin/emerald: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager.
<ernestoxbox> pero si eso es lo que hicistes !!!
<ernestoxbox> compiz  --replace
<ernestoxbox> ejecurtalo otra vez
<newby93> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<newby93> Starting emerald
<ernestoxbox> tienes las decoraciones activas ?
<newby93> no se
<newby93> como lo activo
<ernestoxbox> solo mira si los bordes tienen algo de transparencia
<newby93> no
<newby93> al activar compiz no tengo paneles
<newby93> xD
<ernestoxbox> usas algun dock?
<newby93> como activo emerald
<newby93> no
<ernestoxbox> bajate este
<ernestoxbox> cairo dock
<ernestoxbox> y ejecutalo
<ernestoxbox> alejecutarlo te activa la aceleracion y el  emerald
<newby93> http://yfrog.com/jnpantallazo1ddp
<ernestoxbox> perdon me distraje
<ernestoxbox> asi se ve de cuadriculado
<ernestoxbox> o es la calidad de imagen
<ernestoxbox> veo que ya lo instalaste ahora configuralo
<ernestoxbox> entra a configuraciones
<ernestoxbox> y ve a los plugins y activa el plgin de compiz y  ya va a funcionar
<iznogud> #ubuntu-uy
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<elholo> hola a tod@s
<TrueNhero_> buenas
<TrueNhero_> que pasa si a una particion le quito el flag de boot y se la pongo a otra??
<Urik__> Hola que tal, tengo un par de preguntas :D la primera es como (por medio de la terminal) puedo quemar una imagen a un CD o DVD
<Urik__> Y la otra es como simplemente copio archivos a un CD o DVD , tambien por terminal.
<TrueNhero_> que pasa si a una particion le quito el flag de boot y se la pongo a otra??
<chilicuil> Urik__: 1.- cdrecord, 2.- dd if=/direccion/archivo of=/dev/cdrw? (no estoy seguro de esta última)
<chilicuil> TrueNhero_: umm, supongo que lo peor seria que dejara de arrancar
<chilicuil> TrueNhero_: solo puedo suponer, porque nunca lo he probado
<TrueNhero_> lo que pasa es que instale el winxp en una particion y ya tenia win7 pero ya no me carga el grub sino de una el winxp como hago?
<TrueNhero_> tengo asi sda1 win7 sda2 ubuntu sda3 winxp
<chilicuil> TrueNhero_: ummm, te carga unicamente windows?
<TrueNhero_> cuando tenia el flag boot en sda3 si, ahora pase el flag boot a sda1, pero no he reiniciado haber que pasa
<TrueNhero_> lo hice con gparted
<chilicuil> TrueNhero_: umm, en cualquiera de los 2 casos, el disco liveCd de ubuntu es suficiente para arreglar tu problema, si es lo de la particion, con gparted pues regresarle esa 'flag', si es por el grub, lo reinstalas y listo =)
<carloscrespo> buenas noches
<chilicuil> buenas noches carloscrespo =)
 * chilicuil sale de sala
<carloscrespo> me puedes explicar lo que es wubi?
<TrueNhero_> chilicuil, pero si cambio el flag es posible que me inicie mi viejo grub?
<TrueNhero_> es que lo del grub lo quiero hacer graficamente, porq me da miedo meterme mal con el terminal
<xangua> instala ubuntu dentro de la partición de windows carloscrespo
<magu42> !grub, TrueNhero_»
<magu42> !grub2, TrueNhero_»
<TrueNhero_> es que lo del grub lo quiero hacer graficamente, porq me da miedo meterme mal con el terminal
<windem> buenas noches
<Urik__> chilicuil: gracias :D
<magu42> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<newby93> señores
<newby93> saben ustedes del lenguaje ruby ?
<newby93> algo
<TrueNhero_> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<TrueNhero_> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<xangua> algún probelma TrueNhero_¿¿
<xangua> newby93: /join #ruby   mmmm tal vez #ruby-es ¿¿
<rhe> buenas noches amigos
<rhe> tengo problemas con el driver de mi impresora
<rhe> no ,  no he entrado
<rhe> he entrado a www.linuxzone
<rhe> y tengo la version 8.04 Lts
<rhe> de ubuntu
<rhe> pero no se si no me la reconoce el servidor
<rhe> mi impresora es hp laserjet 1000
<rhe> no amigo, no he entrado  cual es la direccion correcta   asi como me la escribiste ?
<rhe> no no he entrado    como entro a esa direccion ?
<Urik__> una pregunta, estoy copiando un archivo a un DVD via terminal, entonces usando esta sentencia cdrecord -v speed=4 dev\= /dev/ /"path_del_archivo"
<pandepande> hola a todosa
<Urik__> quisiera saber si es la manera correcta
<rhe> no amigo
<pandepande> alguien sabe como balancear dos conecciones con pfSense?
<rhe> quisiera saber como entro a  Ububtu-es
<CuriousX> Urik__: queres quemar un dvd
<CuriousX> ?
<CuriousX> osea para ver una peli o escuchar musica ?
<Urik__> no solo copiar archivos al dvd
<Urik__> exacto
<CuriousX> expresta mejor por fabor que queres hacer
<CuriousX> expeste* =P. Queres ver una peli ?
<CuriousX> pelicula
<Urik__> CuriousX : solo quiero grabarlo en el cd o dvd
<CuriousX> en tu dvd ?
<CuriousX> ok
<CuriousX> que es una pelicula o muchos temas de musica ?
<Urik__> es musica
<CuriousX> pasame la salida de esto ---> pwd
<Urik__> CuriousX /media
<CuriousX> escibi ---> cd <enter>
<CuriousX> y pasame otra vez ---> pwd
<Urik__> /home/user
<CuriousX> bueo ahora ---> mkdir musica
<Urik__> CuriousX : mira :D use esta sentencia , cdrecord -v speed=4 dev\= /dev/sr0 /"path del archivo"  , cuando termina el proceso pareciera que hubiera grabado el cd (porque lo marca en él)
<Urik__> pero la maquina no lo monta ni nada
<Urik__> CuriousX ese es mi problema :p , me podrias aconsejar , que estoy haciendo mal
<CuriousX> no esta mal asi
<CuriousX> segui lo que te escribo nada mas
<Urik__> ok
<Urik__> vale :D
<syd_> .
<CuriousX> ya tenes la carpeta "musica" ?
<Urik__> si
<CuriousX> pone toda la musca que queres quemar en el disco
<CuriousX> en la carpeta "musica" la que recien creamos
<Urik__> listo
<CuriousX> acordate que no se pase de lo que soporta el cd o dvd
<Urik__> si listo
<CuriousX> ok
<CuriousX> ahora que te muestra esto ---> echo $USER
<CuriousX> o sea la ruta donde esta la carpeta "musica" seria /home/user/musica ?
<Urik__> exacto
<CuriousX> ok
<carlos> yeah
<CuriousX> ahora ---> mkisofs -R -J -r -o musica.iso /home/user/musica
<[[[ACID0]]]> hola m4v
<CuriousX> esta creando el .iso ?
<Urik__> si :p
<CuriousX> ok decime cuando termine
<Urik__> ya termino
<omg> curiousx, eso para que es? para crear una imagen .iso de todos tus archivos de musica?
<CuriousX> ok ahora ---> cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=/dev/hda -eject -data /home/user/musica
<CuriousX> perdon
<CuriousX> ok ahora ---> cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=/dev/hda -eject -data /home/user/musica.iso
<CuriousX> ahi esta
<CuriousX> si es para eso omg
<CuriousX> esta quemando ?
<Urik__> me muestra esto CuriousX : wodim: No write mode specified. entre otras cosas
<Urik__> Mira : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532731/
<CuriousX> probaste con lo segundo que te pase ?
<Urik__> si
<CuriousX> es por que especifique mal la grabadora en mi PC es como te lo pase pero en tu caso cambio dejame ver como averiguar tu lectora de dvd
<rhe> HOLA AMIGOS
<CuriousX> Urik__: pasame que te dice esto ---> wodim --devices
<rhe> hola amigos
<CuriousX> Hola rhe =)
<rhe> deseo me apoyen
<rhe> con mi impresora
<Urik__> CuriousX : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532736/
<CuriousX> disculpame que no te pueda ayudar con tu impresora nunca maneje una =(
<Urik__> CuriousX : debe ser eso entonces lo que debo cambiar verdad?
<rhe> no tengo drivers de linux
<rhe> y no me la reconoce ubuntu
<CuriousX> Urik__: escribi lo sigiente ---> cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=/dev/scd0 -eject -data /home/user/musica.iso
<rhe> ya entre al servidor y aunque la detecta no instala ningun driver
<CuriousX> rhe proba con ---> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CuriousX> comenzo a quemar Urik__ ?
<Urik__> CuriousX : listo esta grabando te aviso , si tuve exito
<rhe> lo voy a hacer   gracias amigo
<CuriousX> despues probalo en algun equipo de musica y contame
<Urik__> CuriousX : btw, gracias la ayuda :D
<CuriousX> btw ?
<CuriousX> de nada bro
<Urik__> CuriousX : una cosa , tambien me sirve para grabar todo tipo de archivos, (como hacer un cd o dvd de data simplemente)
<CuriousX> el comando que te pase arriba va a quemar el disco y cuando termine de grabar va a expulsar el disco
<CuriousX> si tambien sirbe
<Urik__> CuriousX vale si sirvio
<CuriousX> ok bro me alegro
<Urik__> CuriousX : esta ves no daño el dvd
<CuriousX> ;)
<Urik__> CuriousX : :D
<CuriousX> siempre lo uso
<samycot> Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un manual completo Shell Bash el que usa UBUNTU 10.04
<CuriousX> samycot: te paso el canal donde vas a aprender mucho (esta en ingles pero podes mandarte con google traductor) y ahora te paso un par de paginas
<dzup2> ooooooooo  si
<CuriousX> con esto salis con el titulo bajo el brazo http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashSheet
<samycot>  De verdad gracias, te lo agradecere mucho.
<CuriousX> y este es el canal #bash
<CuriousX> ;)
<samycot> wau! gracias realmente, esa pagina parece tener mucha informacion, gracias. Y grcias tmb x el canal no sabia q existia.
<CuriousX> por nada samycot =)
 * hashashin nas
<[[[ACID0]]]> emmatoma
<louismalle> nas
<jmanuel_cool> saludos gente
<chilicuil> hola jmanuel_cool =)
<jmanuel_cool> ese chilicuil ¿como andas?
<chilicuil> super jmanuel_cool , esperando por preguntas xD, y tu?, anda medio solitario esto...
<jmanuel_cool> chilicuil, bueno, yo ando con una sobre los opendns
<jmanuel_cool> me estoy conectando con wvdial y no logro hacer que use los opendns sino que siempre me toma los de la operadora
 * chilicuil google opendns solo para asegurarse que se refiere al opendns de toda la vida xD
<chilicuil> jmanuel_cool: supongo que si editas /etc/resolv.conf te lo reescribe dhclient?, no?
<jmanuel_cool> chilicuil, si y edite el archivo: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf para agregarle esto: "domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;" pero igual no los toma
<chilicuil> jmanuel_cool: y has probado que cron sobreescriba el fichero /etc/resolv.conf ? cada minuto por ejemplo, no es optimo, pero funciona... a veces...
<jmanuel_cool> chilicuil, emmmm, nop no he intentado eso
<tecnico> jmanuel_cool: o puedes cambiar el attributo de escritura y ni root podra cambiarlo hasta que cambies el attributo de nuevo. (man chattr , el attributo i) .
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico, ¿te refieres a hacerle un -w?
<jmanuel_cool> a ver; deja probar eso
<tecnico> es mas alla de -w
<chilicuil> ahh, nice1 tecnico =)
<tecnico> root puede cambiar un archivo aun cuando el permiso se -w,  pero no cuando tiene el attributo de no escritura ( i )
<tecnico> solo que haz una nota para que te acuerdes de cambiar el attributo antes de querer hacer cambios o si no te la vas a pasar horas frustrado porque no se guardan los cambios
<tecnico> haz una nota dentro del mismo archivo (# .. blah blah )
<tecnico> ni cuenta me di que saliste y pues te perdiste de mis respuestas.
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico, chilicuil me muestra esto: primary   DNS address 190.121.224.1 (cuando deberia ser 208.67.222.222) y secondary DNS address 206.49.165.1 (cuando deberia ser 208.67.220.220) aun con el atributo de solo lectura (sin escritura)
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico, perdóname, ¿las puedes repetir, por favor? pq no puedo ni mirar el log con esta conexión que estoy usando
<tecnico> < tecnico> root puede cambiar un archivo aun cuando el permiso se -w,  pero no cuando tiene el attributo de no escritura ( i )
<tecnico> < tecnico> solo que haz una nota para que te acuerdes de cambiar el attributo antes de querer hacer cambios o si no te la vas a pasar horas frustrado porque no se guardan los cambios
<tecnico> < tecnico> haz una nota dentro del mismo archivo (# .. blah blah )
<tecnico> jmanuel_cool: intentaste esto?  chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf   ?
<tecnico> despues de poner tus DNS que quieres por supuesto
<jmanuel_cool> ok tecnico tx por la explicación
<dzup2> hey miren http://www.commandlinefu.com/
<tecnico> lsattr /etc/resolv.conf
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico, voy a eso; ya regreso
<chilicuil> sip dzup2 no ma, cañon
<dzup2> jajaja
<chilicuil> dzup2: cerraron o que paso?
<dzup2> sepa
<dzup2> esta abierto
<dzup2> creo le estan poniendo un wiki
<chilicuil> no se, pero ahhhh, tenia ahi muchos comandos ='(
 * chilicuil pondra a san judas cabeza abajo pa' que regrese el sitio
<dzup2> si siempre la visitaba pero hoy nomas no jalo mas
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico, nada, al parecer wvdial es algo caprichoso en ese sentido
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico, sigue mostrando estos DNS: primary   DNS address 190.121.224.1 (cuando deberia ser 208.67.222.222) y secondary DNS address 206.49.165.1 (cuando deberia ser 208.67.220.220) aun con el atributo de solo lectura (sin escritura)
<jmanuel_cool> y ya tiene el atributo -i
<tecnico> lsattr /etc/resolv.conf
<jmanuel_cool> ----i-------------- /etc/resolv.conf
<tecnico> mmm..
<jmanuel_cool> esto de los dns me trae de cabeza
<jmanuel_cool> lo que sucede es que me conecto desde un movil y estoy tratando de ver si jugando con los dns puedo mejorar mi conexion un poco
<tecnico> auto DNS = off   on wvdial.conf
<tecnico> http://chanux.wordpress.com/2009/03/23/static-dns-with-wvdial/
<tecnico> jmanuel_cool: dudo que el DNS sea el cuello de la botella
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico gracias por el enlace, pero mi conexión no me da para abrir paginas (aun)
<tecnico> ah ok.. te digo aqui entonces
<tecnico> verbatim de la pagina:
<tecnico> $sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<tecnico> aniade:
<tecnico> auto DNS = off
<tecnico> posiblemente tambien en  /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial
<tecnico> jmanuel_cool: edita /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial
<tecnico> comenta la linea:  usepeerdns
<tecnico> y aniade tus DNSs a /etc/resolv.conf
<jmanuel_cool> ok, tecnico tercera prueba
<nanovany> una pregunta, para borrar virus de windows con ubuntu, solo es encontrar un archivo raro en la memoria, borrarlo y con eso basta?
<nanovany> o hay algun metodo para hacerlo mas eficas?
<tecnico> es raro ya encontrar un virus que solo es un archivo.  Ya ahora modifican el registro tambien
<nanovany> aaaah:s..
<nanovany> y hay alguna forma para encontrarlos con ubuntu analizando virus de widowns
<nanovany> ?
<xangua> con un antivirus: clam, avg, no conozco más
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico, al parecer asi si funciona
<tecnico> hay varios LiveCDs personalizados para recuperacion de datos y rescate, quiza incluyan algun antivirus como clamav .  Yo recomendaria eso siendo que ya vienen instaladas las herramientas que te servirian
<tecnico> jmanuel_cool: que bueno
<nanovany> gracias xangua y tecnico, es lo que hare, ya que hace rato borre segun un virus y no sirvio jijij pero graicas
<nanovany> hare esoo
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico hay un blog se llama "phenobarbital con soda" (disculpa que no te pase el enlace) que tiene un buen tutorial del clamscan con system rescue cd
<tecnico> nanovany: aunque a menos que sea algo que ni puedes entrar a Windows, yo primero intentaria las herramientas ahi. Puedes bajar gratis de Microsoft el programa de Security Essentials, o puedes escanear tu maquina en linea en f-prot o trendmicro
<jmanuel_cool> tecnico, en mi frankendrive no me faltan las actualizaciones del clamav para "limpiar" algunos sistemas que me llegan
<tecnico> pues cada quien lo que le sea mas util y facil de usar.
<nanovany> ook gracias tecnico, probare esoo, primro con lo ke dujsite del clamav, y si no con las herramientas
<nanovany> gracias
 * jmanuel_cool opina igual que tecnico aunque defenderá el SL por siempre
<tkw-one> alguien sabe como puedo correr aplicaciones graficas de windows en forma remota desde mi ubuntu atraves de ssh-cliente
<jmanuel_cool>    noviembre 2010
<jmanuel_cool> lu ma mi ju vi sá do
<jmanuel_cool>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7
<jmanuel_cool>  8  9 10 11 12 13 14
<jmanuel_cool> 15 16 17 18 19 20 21
<jmanuel_cool> 22 23 24 25 26 27 28
<jmanuel_cool> 29 30
<chilicuil> tkw-one: supongo que corriendo un servidor X sobre windows y luego usando X-forward (no recuerdo exactamente la opcion), ummm, o con teamviewer
<tecnico> tkw-one: por medio de remote desktop es mas facil.  Puedes correrlo atravez de un tunel de ssh si tu firewall esta bloqueando el puerto de remote desktop (3389 creo)
<dzup2> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-864155.html tkw-one
<tkw-one> tecnico: el problema es que winvista home no tiene terminal services...
<tecnico> ah que raro
<tecnico> pues puedes correr algun cliente como teamviewer o VNC quiza
<tkw-one> si, es la unica version que no tiene servidor remoto pero si cliente remoto
<tecnico> VNC es superlento
<tkw-one> el vnc es lento y ademas no me permite un control sigiloso, sino que siempre el usuario esta viendo lo que el remoto hace.
<tkw-one> aclaro que ya tengo funcionando el ssh-server en windows y que me puedo conectar con putty-cliente o con gnome-rpd (atraves de ssh).
<tkw-one> solo que no puedo correr aplicaciones graficas.
<n-iCe> hola
<chilicuil> hola n-iCe =)
<n-iCe> como estas
<tecnico> y el server soporta X11 forwarding?  Es compatible con el desktop manager de windows? o quiza te toque instalar algo como X
<tecnico> tkw-one: ^^
<dzup2> tkw-one: no haz leido mi post heh
<tkw-one> tecnico: lo que usted me dice es para correr xwindow remoto o sea desde linux servidor ssh y windows xming-putty cliente... y yo lo que quiero es lo contrario.
<tkw-one> dzup2: lo acabo de leer
<tecnico> tkw-one: no, se lo que preguntas pero te preguntaba si lo equivalente era cierto en el servidor ssh que corres en windows. Si soporta algo como X11 forwarding
<tkw-one> eso no lo se porque yo me baje una version shareware (moba-ssh-server for windows)
<tkw-one> dzup2: que desilucion... definitivamente no se puede correr un terminal remoto que corra aplicaciones graficas windows... vnc no es buena idea y teamviwer peor con eso de las claves.
<dzup2> :p
<tkw-one> yo no hablo metalenguajes... por lo tanto no se que significa :p
<CuriousX> XD
<clave> hola...
<clave> tengo un problema acabo de instalar ubuntu 9.10
<chilicuil> hola clave =)
<chilicuil> clave: querras decir la 10.10, no?
<clave> y voy a instalar cosas =) hola chilicuil y me sale
<clave> no, instale la 10.04 me la dio mi hermano hace unos meses
<clave> y acabo de instalarlo
<clave> busque en google que debía instalar primero pero cuando lo intento me sale lo siguiente
<CuriousX> la clave es instalar los restricted-extras clave
<clave> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<clave> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas...¿es el administrador?
<chilicuil> bien, buena opcion la 10.04 es lts, soporte prolongado =)'
<chilicuil> clave: necesitas agregar al comienzo de tu orden, el comando 'sudo'
<clave> no se que hacer
<clave> si lo hize
<CuriousX> clave: la clave es que si queres instalar algo por terminal primero cierre synaptic o algun otro instalador grafico
<clave> despues puse sudo -s, algo asi?
<chilicuil> clave: nop, solo 'sudo comando'
<chilicuil> clave: por ejemplo "sudo apt-get install wesnoth"
<chilicuil> y como dijo CuriousX asegurate de tener los demas instaladores graficos cerrados
<clave> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<clave> tal cual
<clave> y me sale lo mismo
<clave> voy y vuelvo
<clave> =)
<xangua> clave: como ya te dijo el chilaquil cierra synaptic, centro de software u otras terminales que tengas abiertas
<CuriousX> chilicuil: ?
<CuriousX> a perdon no te vi chilicuil disculpas =P
<chilicuil> clave: sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<chilicuil> CuriousX: np =)
<chilicuil> xangua: señor xangua, 'chilicuil' aunque le cueste mas trabajo
<clave_> volvi
<clave_> no
<CuriousX> XD
<clave_> cerre sesion y volvi y abro 1 terminal pongo sudo aptitude install build-essential
<clave_> y me sale el mismo errore
<clave_> error
<CuriousX> bueno me quedo calladito asi me veo mas bonito =)
<xangua> clave_: y como dice el mensaje.......eres administrador¿¿¿
<xangua> o sea tiene permisos tu cuenta¿ no te pide la cotraseña¿
<clave_> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<clave_> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas...¿es el administrador?
<clave_> no se que hacer?
<clave_> alo?
<CuriousX> clave_: que programas tenes abiertos ?
<clave_> xchat, pidgin y mozilla
<CuriousX> y que es lo que queres hacer ?
<clave_> lo unico que hize antes fue instalar esto y sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<clave_> quiero.. instalar otras cosas
<clave_> compiz
<clave_> dockbarx
<clave_> no me deja hacer nada
<clave_> me sale eso todo el rato
<clave_> lo que hize recien fue primero:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade y luego sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list
<clave_> de ahi no ude hacer nada mas
<CuriousX> y si intentas instalar un programa como root, te lo instala ?
<clave_> nop
<clave_> me sale ese error
<clave_> tengo otra pregunta.. mientras googleo para solucionar esto
<clave_> hay algun programa que sirva para buscar cualquier programa
<clave_> que corra en el panel?
<CuriousX> que te muestra este comando ---> ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<clave_> encontre la solución!
<clave_> use lo siguiente rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<CuriousX> enserio a ver pasala
<clave_> no se que significa pero funcionó
<clave_> cual fue mi error?
<CuriousX> XD
<CuriousX> para mi que se te cambiaron los permisos en el archivo "lock"
<CuriousX> por eso no te dejaba hacer nada
<CuriousX> pero de donde sacaste esa solucion ?
<clave_> google
<CuriousX> pasa el link please
<clave_> ups :S ya lo cerré
<clave_> disculpa
<CuriousX> esta bien no es nada
<clave_> no se como llegue ahi estaba medio desesperado
<clave_> queria saber porfavor
<clave_> si conoces algun programa para disparar aplicaciones desde el panel?
<CuriousX> algo asi como Alt+F2 ?
<CuriousX> a vos queres que se te haga un icono en el panel ?
<clave_> no, un buscador
<CuriousX> no entiendo no puedo imaginar lo que necesitas es que use muy poco gnome =P
<clave_> que yo pueda escribir y busque programas?
<clave_> instalado
<clave_> mmm
<clave_> puedo dar el ejemplo del spotlight en mac, o la copia barata que hizo w7 de kde asi se llama? eso usaba mi hermano (que me dio ubuntu) pero a mi me gustó gnome y quiero saber si hay algo asi para el panel de gnome
<CuriousX> si apretas Alt+F2 se te abre una ventanita donde podes poner el nombre de un programa para ejecutarlo
<clave_> y no hay nada que pueda dejar en el panel?
<CuriousX> a ver esperame que boy a buscar en una pagina donde se buscan alternativas a los programas de guindous y mac
<clave_> gracias
<chilicuil> gnome-do tal vez te sirva
<chilicuil> clave_: ↑
<clave_> gracias chilicuil pero la verdad me gustaría algo en el mismisimo panel de arriba, habrá algo?
<CuriousX> aca hay tres alternativas http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives?search_text=spotlight
<clave_> genial CuriousX!
<CuriousX> si gnome-do ni me acuerdo como era pero sirve para lo que queres clave_
<CuriousX> de nada bro
<clave_> llevo 1 hora en linux o lo amé
<clave_> 10.04
<CuriousX> XD
 * chilicuil no cree en el amor a primera vista
<chilicuil> seguro en 3 meses lo dejas
<clave_> hahahaha
<clave_> ahora como puedo dejar bajando varios programas
<clave_> con un solo comando?
<clave_> csm....
<clave_> me acaba de paasar denuevo
<clave_> hize lo siguiente : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dockbar-main/ppa     y luego puse apt-get update
<clave_> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<clave_> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿es superusuario?
<clave_> esta vez fue pq no use el sudo XD
<CuriousX> el primer ubuntu que instale fue un "UE" me encantaba por que en el GDM me hablaba una gringa que me decia "operative sistem is runing" luego ingrasaba la contraseña y segun si la escribia bien me decia "giving access to the Operting sistem" o si lo escribia mal me decia "wrong password try again"
<CuriousX> imaginense yo que venia de vista quede algo asi @_@
<CuriousX> fue amor a primera vista XD
<clave_> haha
<CuriousX> despues tambien probe una live cd de una distro alemana que ahora no me acuerdo el nombre pero que esta basada en Ubuntu
<CuriousX> la cosa es que cuendo apoyaba el mouse sobre un archi o sobre lo que fuera escuchaba una vos que me decia para que sirve o que era ese archivo o para que serbia
<CuriousX> archivo*
<clave_> como puedo achicar los iconos
<clave_> del escritorio?
<chilicuil> npi =)
<clave_> como es eso?
<chilicuil> jaja, nada, digo que a mi tambien me gustaria saber clave_ , ahhh, hay tantas cosas de las que no tengo idea...
<clave_> hahahaha
<clave_> jajajajjaa
<clave_> npi
<clave_> acabo de entender
<CuriousX> yo no use mucho gnome tampoco lo se. Pero si se que en gnome-look podes encontrar muchos iconos
<CuriousX> pero la mayoria de las cosas de configuracion las encontras en sistema/preferencias
<CuriousX> gnome look ---> http://gnome-look.org/
<clave_> gracias
<clave_> ahora me ire
<clave_> que esten bien
<clave_> saludos
<CuriousX> bueno este gaucho se retira a su rancho
<CuriousX> see yaa bro chilicuil
<christopher_> Hola
<christopher_> alguno?
<christopher_> necesito saber si tengo correctamente configurado mi fstab y en caso de que no me dirian el porque
<christopher_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<christopher_> #
<christopher_> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<christopher_> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<christopher_> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<christopher_> #
<chilicuil> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<rainbow> ola :p
<nacho> hola
<nacho> hay alguien ahí
<nacho> alguien sabe como reparar GLOOBUS PREVIEW?
<nacho> lo he instalado pero no hay forma de hacerlo funcionar
<nacho> poca gente por aquí hoy
<nacho> a qué os poneis???
<nacho> hasta luego
<angel_> hola que tal alguien me puede decir alguna direccion para bajarme rutas para el simulador de tren openbve linux
<nacho> hopla
<nacho> hay alguien ahi??
<nacho> GLOOBUS PREVIEW
<nacho> alguien sabe como instalar Gloobus?
<nacho> hola villano
<nacho> no sabrás como hacer funcionar GLOOBUS?
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 10.10, al cambiar la mac con ifconfig o macchanger la mac cambia pero al volver a levantar la tarjeta de red esta vuelve a la  mac original
<erUSUL> ratasxy: cambiala despues o al mismo tiempo que levantas la interfaz ?
<visone_selektah> irie
<ratasxy> erUSUL: al cambiarla despues dice que la mac esta en uso
<ratasxy> *que la tarjeta esta en uso
<erUSUL> :/ probaste con "ip" ? « sudo ip link set ethN address lo:que:sea:que:quieras » ?
<ratasxy> erUSUL: no lo probare
<ratasxy> erUSUL: pero en versiones anteriores de ubuntu no pasaba ese problema
<selektah> irie
<javila> Buenos dias amig@s
<nacho> hay algún experto por aquí
<nacho> buenos dias javila
<javila> nacho, hola y de experto por mi no lo siento.
<Julian> buenos dias.
<fosco_> buenas
<xuzas> buenas tardes
<jmanuel_cool> saludos people
<doolph> hola
<wlad_> alguien en casa..
<wlad_> ?
 * xoan buenas
<nacho> alguien experto por aquí???
<nacho> instaldo GLOOBUS y no hay forma de hacerlo funcionar
<nacho> sabeis cómo meterle mano al tema?
<doolph> q es eso
<t4k3sh1> Gloobus es como Apple quicklook pero para gnome
<t4k3sh1> nacho: que ubuntu usas?
<rengo> holas buenos diad desde aca argentina.
<rengo> donde bajo vercion en dvd ubuntu tanto para vercion escritorio y server 32bits?
<napier> hola, alguien sabe si kshutdown del repositorio de kubuntu funciona del todo bien en kubuntu 10.10?
<rengo> para no bajar nada cuado se intala ubuntu todo saque del dvd no puedo descargar estoy atras proxy
<d-b> hola a todos
<napier> hola
<d-b> tengo una pregunta; instale wine para instalar vmware no se si saben que antes de ejecutar el .exe de vmware hay que darle clic derecho luego en propiedades  luego en permisos y luego palomiar la opcion que dice permitir ejecutar este archivo como un programa y lo que me sucede es que al palomiarlo se despalomea de una ves alguien sabe porque me pase esto?
<d-b> alguien sabe porque se despalomea automaticamente?
<erUSUL> d-b: o.0! vmware tiene version para linux ... no necesitas wine. es mas dudo mucho que el vmware de windows funcione bien en wine
<d-b> es que el de linux es hay que pagar y este lo tengo con todo i su serial
<erUSUL> d-b: prueba « wine fichero.exe »
<erUSUL> d-b: o « chmod +x fichero.exe » despues doble click
<rengo> donde bajo verciones dvd de ubuntu 10.4lst para server y escritorio? parano bajar nada de internet este todo dvd no puedo descargar nada por proxy?
<mass0ud> hola
<mass0ud> intente instalar localeconf
<mass0ud> pero no existe
<mass0ud> estoy en ubuntu netbook edition
<mass0ud> puede haber algun problema con los repositorios?
<d-b> ok
<rengo> nadie sabe donde se baja verciones ubuntu en dvd? no decar nada de internet?
<fosco_> rengo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<erUSUL> mass0ud: que intentas hacer ?
<rengo> fosco para server quiero 10.4lst escritorio da mismo 10.10 o 10.4. en dvd
<gades> hola alguien tiene experiencia con freenx
<mass0ud> erUSUL: quiero añadir una local
<mass0ud> la de ISO-8859-15
<mass0ud> para castellano
<mass0ud> en debian solía hacer dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mass0ud> y aparecía un menú de consola en ncursuses
<mass0ud> donde podía añadir o borrar locales de la base de datos
<mass0ud> pues
<mass0ud> ahora, lo único que hace es instalar
<mass0ud> las que ya están preseleccionadas
<mass0ud> qué debo hacer?
<erUSUL> mass0ud: añadelo en /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local y luego haz « sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales »
<mass0ud> pero
<mass0ud> cómo sé la local que quiero instalar
<mass0ud> es decir, no sé el nombre exacto que recibe aquí
<mass0ud> sé que es una ISO para idiomas de europa occidental
<mass0ud> y quiero borrar todas las demas
<mass0ud> dejar UTF8 para castellano e inglés
<erUSUL> mass0ud: por que no te sirve utf8 ? ISO para idiomas de europa occidental es el antiguo ISO-8859-15
<erUSUL> mass0ud: no veo que utilidad tiene a estas alturas
<mass0ud> erUSUL: para poder utilizar irssi
<mass0ud> en una red IRC española
<mass0ud> donde todavía se usa iso-8859-15
<mass0ud> por eso mismo
<mass0ud> necesito utilizarlop
<mass0ud> la cuestión es
<mass0ud> cómo listo todas las locales que tiene mi sistema
<mass0ud> y cómo instalo nuevas
<erUSUL> entiendo; pero eso simplemente lo cambias en la conf de irssi no?
<mass0ud> no basta con eso
<mass0ud> no
<erUSUL> mass0ud: less /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED << son las possibles
<mass0ud> tengo que cambiarlo en la terminal que uso
<mass0ud> en la local de bash
<mass0ud> y luego en el propio programa
<mass0ud> gracias
<erUSUL> mass0ud: luego como ya te dije -->  añadelo en /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local y luego haz « sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales »
<mass0ud> gracias
<mass0ud> cómo instalo el plugin de flash para mozilla en ubuntu 10.10?
<mass0ud> he visto varias técnicas, pero son autoexcluyentes
<alexander> hola
<alexander> cómo instalo el Escritorio Movistar?
<erUSUL> mass0ud: instala ubuntu-restriected-extras
<alexander> en Guadalinex viene por defecto en el cd
<erUSUL> mass0ud: eso incluye el flashplugin-installer entre otras cosas bastante utiles
<erUSUL> alexander: no se si esta disponible para ubuntu; pero lo dudo.
<alexander> guadalinex 7 = ubuntu lucid
<alexander> es que tengo un modem usb 3g
<alexander> he agregado en mi apt
<alexander> deb http://www.movilforum.com/archive/ubuntu lucid main
<alexander> ah
<alexander> sorry
<alexander> ya lo he instalado, un despiste je je
<erUSUL> ok
<alexander> sudo aptitude install escritorio-movistar-espana
 * t4k3sh1 definitivamente con nagios llevo una relacion de amor y odio
<alexander> bieeen
<alexander> no me lo detecta
<tony_2010> hola, estoy en ubuntu 9.10 y al ejecutar un programa me dice:  ./indigo: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by ./indigo). Por lo visto tengo instalada la Versión: 2.10.1-0ubuntu18. ¿Puedo instalar la 2.11 y cómo? Gracias
<erUSUL> tony_2010: pasandote a ubuntu lucid
<n-iCe> hola
<erUSUL> tony_2010: o busca una version del programa que funcione en 9.10
<tony_2010> erUSUL: osea, que esas son las dos opciones; o actualizar la version de ubuntu o retorceder a versiones anteriores de indigo. No es posible instalar glibc 2.11 en ubuntu 9.10?
<erUSUL> tony_2010: la libreria C es la libreria mas critica del sistema. es mucho mas facil de cambiar el kernel o culaquier otra cosa... esa es mi experiencia.
<erUSUL> tony_2010: las posibilidades de cargarte el sistema son muy altas si intentas por ejemplo compilar tu la libc y poner una mas reciente
<alexander> ideas?
<alexander> nunca he instalado un modem usb de estos
<alexander> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 12d1:1417 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<erUSUL> alexander: el network manager no te lo detecta? haz boton derecho en el icono de NM ve a editar las conexiones -> banda ancha movil
<erUSUL> dale a el boton añadir
<tony_2010> erUSUL: gracias erUSUL. ubuntu lucid ¿puede tener incompatibilidades con programas o está bien probada?
<erUSUL> tony_2010: es la LTS asi que se le supone un plus de estabilidad
<erUSUL> a mi me va bien
<alexander> no
<alexander> no me lo detecta, lo he añadido y eso
<fosco_> alexander, y en controladores no te aparece para instalarlo?
<tony_2010> erUSUL: que es mejor, formatear o actualizar desde el Gestor
<alexander> no, solo aparece lo de la nVidia
<erUSUL> alexander: instalastwe usb_modeswitch ? busca en google tu modelo de modem
<erUSUL> tony_2010: yo suelo actualizar; pero depende de cada uno lo que hacer.
<alienf> Hola estoy con el escritorio LXDE que tal es me conviene dejarlo dentro de ubuntu o bajar el cd de LXDE Puro  Gracias    :)  :D  '<
<alexander> lo tengo instalado
<tony_2010> erUSUL: actualizando no se pierden documentos (archivos), no?
<erUSUL> tony_2010: no deberias; sinmplemente se instalan paquetes nuevos y se desisntalan otros etc. en ningun momento se formatea el disco
<erUSUL> tony_2010: pero evidentemente nada es seguro 100%
<alexander> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/135847
<tony_2010> erUSUL: vale, voy a actualizar haciendo antes copias de seguridad de lo importante. Gracias
<alexander> he reiniciado y tampoco
<alexander> en ubuntu 9.04 hay que hacerle unos ajustes pero en lucid ya viene integrado
<erUSUL> tony_2010: ok; suerte
<alienf> por que en ubuntu 10.10 no tengo el driver de nvidia 440mx gracias
<alexander> oer
<alexander> no me lo detecta
<pipo65> buenas
<revolucion> hola
<pipo65> hola
<pipo65> como va
<revolucion> tengo una pregunta tengo un cyber
<revolucion> en gutemala y quiero poner el servidor de las maquinas
<revolucion> en ubuntu y las demas en xp
<pipo65> deveras aplicar samba
<revolucion> pero no se como usar la red en ubunto
<revolucion> que es samba
<pipo65> es un protocolo q permite pasar datos entre windows y linux
<revolucion> ooooooo
<pipo65> revolucion: pero dime cuantas makinas tienes en el cibre
<pipo65> ciber
<revolucion> tengo 5 y el servidor de tiempo
<revolucion> en total 6
<pipo65> y que programa estas utilizando para control de tiempo
<revolucion> pero no se muy bien como usar ubuntu y mas que estoy descargando el 10
<revolucion> control de cyber 1.54
<revolucion> sera compatible
<pipo65> es el de cbm
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> ese estoy seguro q es compatible
<pipo65> ya sea q se deve de correr sobre wine
<pipo65> revolucion: en las makinas cliente usas juegos
<revolucion> si
<revolucion> si crees que sea una buena idea ya que las demas maquina estan fizzadas
<revolucion> pero el servidor esta normal y lo tengo infectadisimo de viruz
<pipo65> es medio complicado tu asunto
<revolucion> estoy algo desesperado asi que opte por descargar ubunto
<pipo65> dependiendo que juegos corres en los equipos
<revolucion> pero no quiero que el servidor juege con ellos
<pipo65> si fuera q solo usas internet te recomendaria loculinux.org
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<revolucion> si bueno veremos como sale
<revolucion> porque solo quiero que esta de tiempo
<revolucion> comparta la impresora
<revolucion> y sirva para hacer los trabajos como editar musica videos, descargar musica y videos , editar imagenes
<revolucion> cositas sencillas
<alexander> xd
<alexander> por cierto
<alexander> Urban Terror ha dejado de ser GNU
<alexander> pedón
<alexander> OpenSource
<alexander> que opinais?
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<george2002> hola a todos
<ElNota> Hola
<KeyBoardx86> Hola george2002
<alexander> hablar de la kinect en linux es offtopic no?
<KeyBoardx86> Hola, alguien puede indicarme como añadir mi usuario a los usuarios de vboxusers?
<erUSUL> KeyBoardx86: sudo adduser tu_nombre_usuario vboxusers
<KeyBoardx86> ok, erUSUL de todos modos lo hice manual.. sera que sirve? me refiero a que fui a archivo directamente (/etc/group) y alli lo añadi
<erUSUL> KeyBoardx86: no se si sirve o no; no se como has editadfo el fichero
<KeyBoardx86> asi:  sudo gedit /etc/group   despues añadi la linea "vboxusers:x:1111:keyboard"
<KeyBoardx86> erUSUL, despues de hacerlo debo reiniciar?
<erUSUL> KeyBoardx86: seguro que es ese el guid ? el grupo no lo añade ya vbox cunado lo instalas?
<KeyBoardx86> bueno, me explico, acabo de instalar un OS en vbox y necesito usar los puertos USB, pero al parecer no me deja
<erUSUL> KeyBoardx86: que version de vbox? como la instalaste? la version que está en los repos no soporta usb passthrough
<erUSUL> KeyBoardx86: necesitas la version de virtualbox.org
<KeyBoardx86> es la version que baje
<KeyBoardx86> fui a la paguina de Virtualbox y alli baje la version para Ubuntu
<KeyBoardx86> x86
<pixhelado> buenas, acabo de editar el bashrc y no he hecho ningun cambio raro. Pero ahora se abre el bashrc cada vez que abro un terminal
<pixhelado> como hago para que no se abra bashrc cada vez que abro un terminal?
<javila> Buenas tardes.
<javila> Una pregunta....uso ubuntu 10.10 y me a desaparecido el icono o miniaplicacion de red....como le devuelvo a su sitio???
<javila> Opsssssssss tampoco me sale el de skype...ufffffff
<javila> Ajajaj ya esta es añadir...area de notificacion.
<pixhelado> como hago para que no se abra gedit con el archivo bashrc cargado al abrir un terminal??
<erUSUL> pixhelado: eso no deberia de pasar
<pixhelado> erUSUL, lo se, pero pasa, y no he modificado nada solo añadi una linea y al quitarla sigue igual
<erUSUL> pixhelado: revias el archivo ~/.bashrc
<pixhelado> erUSUL, ya lo he hecho y todo parece estar bien
<erUSUL> pegalo en un pastebin
<pixhelado> http://pastebin.com/ZdzUAye4
<pixhelado> erUSUL, puede que se me pasara algo, pero solo modifique la ultima linea
<erUSUL> linea 40 en el paste
<pixhelado> erUSUL, pero en la linea 40 dice algo del gedit
<pixhelado> erUSUL, pero eso no lo puse yo, no se como llego alli, pensba que era del bashrc
<erUSUL> pixhelado: y ya de paso las modificaciones en el path deberias hacerlas en ~/.profile ;P
<erUSUL> pixhelado: puede que le dieras al boton central del boton y lo pegaras asi sin querer
<erUSUL> raton*
<pixhelado> erUSUL, correcto, es que estaba siguiendo un tuto para android sdk y ponia de hacerlo en el bash
<pixhelado> a mi tb me parecia raro :)
<pixhelado> muchas gracias, la verdad es que tu siempre que estas por aqui me hechas una mano
<pixhelado> todo correcto, debi darle sin darme cuenta
<pixhelado> un saludo pa la comunidad,
<pixhelado> y gracias
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<potter> toc toc
<potter> alguien por alli?
<potter> alguien conoce algun programa para ubuntu como el limewire? para descargar musica?
<erUSUL> !frostwire | potter
<kubot> potter: Frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<joaco> hola
<joaco> alguien sabe como se puede programar un flash con linux
<potter> jajjaa
<potter> gracias erUSUL justo me acabo de topar con ese programa
<potter> Frostwire 4.21.1 no?
<joaco> nop eso es para descargar musica atravez de p2p
<potter> por eso pues
<potter> io kiero descargar solo musica
<potter> nada mas
<potter> no videos
<joaco> ok sip
<potter> no imagenes
<potter> no documentos
<potter> solo musica para ponerla a mi celular
<joaco> ese te sirve
<potter> jejee
<potter> a vale gracias amigos
<potter> pero ahora la cosa es
<joaco> olle tu sabes algo para programar en flash con linux
<potter> lo descargo y lo instalo?
<joaco> sip
<potter> es que no tengo idea de como instalar cosas en linux xD
<joaco> esta en los repos
<potter> como llego a un repos?
<joaco> en terminal
<potter> q lio
<joaco> sudo apt-get intall frostwire
<potter> joaco, como llego al terminal?
<potter> porque aki hay un tutorial http://infoaleph.wordpress.com/2009/03/25/como-instalar-frostwire-en-gnulinux-debian-y-ubuntu-sin-repositorios-no-oficiales/ pero esta complicado
<potter> q lio xD
<potter> jejjee ia lo estoy instalando le puse abrir a la descarga y me aparecio el centro de software de Ubuntu
<potter> :P
<amphorae> Hay un .deb de Frostwire que es solo darle doble clic e instalarlo
<angel_> hola alguien sabe alguna direccion de rutas para el simulador openbve linux
<file_not_found1> hola
<file_not_found1> como hago para regenerar el indice de fuentes tipograficas?
<file_not_found1> ttf, etc
<amphorae> file_not_found1, sudo fc-cache -fv
<KeyBoardx86> Hola nuevamente, alguien puede decirme como hace que un driver quede en blacklist?
<file_not_found1> gracias lo hice
<file_not_found1> pero en algunas fuentes apare un caracter
<file_not_found1> un cuadradito
<amphorae> file_not_found1, es que no es un buen archivo para linux
<file_not_found1> como las borro a esas fuentes
<amphorae> file_not_found1, de donde sacaste ese archivo?
<file_not_found1> eran unas fuentes odf
<amphorae> Para borrar esas fuentes vas a tu directorio de usuarios, pones en que se puedan ver los archivos ocultos, son las carpetas que empiezan con un punto, estan en .fonts
<file_not_found1> no esta
<file_not_found1> esta .fontsconfig
<amphorae> file_not_found1,  entonces están en /usr/share/fonts
<amphorae> esas son del root, asi que tienes que borrarlas como root, con sudo rm y el nombre del archivo
<amphorae> luego vuelves a hacer sudo fc-cache -fv
<amphorae> file_not_found1, ubuntu guarda las fonts en /usr/share/fonts que distro estas usando o que version de ubuntu?
<KeyBoardx86> Alguien puede darme una idicacion de como blacklist un driver en ubuntu?
<file_not_found1> ubuntu 10.04
<file_not_found1> algun gestor de fuentes?
<amphorae> entonces haz cd /usr/share/fonts y ahi deben estar
<amphorae> tal vez te falto alguna letra
<file_not_found1> /root/.fontconfig: not cleaning non-existent cache directory
<file_not_found1> fc-cache: succeeded
<amphorae> file_not_found1, no entiendo, encontraste o no el directorio fonts en /usr/share ?
<file_not_found1> si
<amphorae> ok, entonces te metes ahi y borras los archivos que no anduvieron.
<file_not_found1> no hay un gestor de fuentes
<alienfx> Hola alguien sabe porque en la version 10.10 NO y si en la 10.04 me reconoce la nvidia 440 mx pci  Gracias ?     :D  :)  :o  :p
<file_not_found1> ?
<alienfx> el driver de la tarjeta de video nvidia 440mx corre en ubuntu 10.04 la detecta automaticamente en la version 10.10 no la encuentra ni la reconoce
<amphorae> file_not_found1, hay gestores de fuentes para linux ubuntu similares a los de MacOSX, alguna vez instale uno, pero me parece más practico mirarlas con el OpenOffic
<amphorae> con el procesador de textos del OOfice, el Writer
<amphorae> Si buscas en Synaptic veras que hay
<amphorae> un monton de utilidades de tipografia
<alienfx> el driver de la tarjeta de video nvidia 440mx corre en ubuntu 10.04 la detecta automaticamente en la version 10.10 no la encuentra ni la reconoce
<alienfx> el driver de la tarjeta de video nvidia 440mx corre en ubuntu 10.04 la detecta automaticamente en la version 10.10 no la encuentra ni la reconoce
<alienfx> A y u d a ?
<ElNota> alienfx: Activa los repos...
<ElNota> Todos los de orígines de software, la primera pestaña, los restricted y todo eso
<alienfx> como activo los repos quiere decir que la version 10.10 le falta lo que tenia la 10.04 en cuanto a drivers
<alienfx> Una pregunta el Wubi instalar no me deja instalar Ubuntu 10.10 pero si el 10.04   Ayuda gracias
<erUSUL> alienfx: instala el drive a mano ? el paquete nvidia-glx-$version
<amphorae> alienfx, instala PClinuxOS que ya tiene todo lo que te cuesta semanas tunear
<amphorae> http://www.pclinuxos.com/?page_id=10
<amphorae> El pclinuxos es ubuntu 10.10 con todos los repos y todas las cosas que habitualmente se le agregan a ubuntu para que quede completo
<erUSUL> alienfx: nope :/ hay un bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/626974
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 626974 in ubuntu-release-notes "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 drivers in Maverick" [Undecided,In progress]
<erUSUL> alienfx: vas a tener que usar el driver vesa o el nv ( sin soporte 3d ) hasta que lo solucionen
<telequito> hola, buenas noches. Me pasa los siguiente: He actualizado el Ubuntu Karmic y a veces la pantalla parpadea, alguien se le ocurre de que puede ser ?
<telequito> hay alguien ...?
<amphorae> alienfx, moraleja no hay que apurarse a instalar la ultima versiond e utunbu
<amphorae> version de ubuntu
<erUSUL> alienfx: no hay de que
<telequito> alguien me puede ayudar
<george2002> algun paquete no te bajarias
<telequito> como puedo solucionar el tema?
<george2002> has cheka con re atualizar por terminal
<telequito> me dices a mi
<telequito> q hace eso?
<george2002> update
<telequito> como se hace y que consecuencias tiene ?
<telequito> eso lo he hecho
<george2002> pues lo que puedes hacer es bajar la iso e instalar de cero
<telequito> pufffffffffffff es del trabajo .........
<alienfx> que version de linux para una PC con 640 de Ram y grafica nvia de 64mega  nvidia440mx que distribucion seria la mas rapida Gracias  :)  ;)  '<
<alienfx> celeron 1.8 tuneado a 2.2
<george2002> xubuntu
<file_not_found1> hola como hago para que wine funcione sinser root?
<alienfx> xubunte que escritotio tiene
<george2002> fluxbox
<alienfx> esmas rapido que kde y gnome
<george2002> wine coore normal en usuario
<george2002> alienfx:  usa solo 512 kb para correr
<alienfx> Gracias por el dato estoy usan LXDE es bueno ?
<george2002> si
<george2002> es bueno
<ElNota> Bueno? :P
<ElNota> Según a lo que le llames bueno
<alienfx> rapido digo
<ElNota> Una tortilla de patata es buena? pues según. Y sí, es rápido :)
<george2002>  :)
<alienfx> no hagas pensasr en comer estoy el trabajo son las 16:30
<cousteau> file_not_found1: no usando wine como root
<cousteau> wine no debería ser usado como root
<cousteau> y muchas veces, si ejecutas un programa como root cuando no hay que ejecutarlo como root, "se convierte en un programa de root" y ya no se puede ejecutar como usuario normal
<cousteau> solución:   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.wine
<file_not_found1> el programa se llama where is it
<george2002> O_o OOOO
<cousteau> wine, no?
<george2002> esto es
<george2002> XD
<kvnxp> Hola a todos como estan
<kvnxp> tengo problemas con wine .. se pone lento para cargar aplicaciones .. que puede ser?
<cousteau> kvnxp: ni idea, ejecútalo desde terminal a ver si dice algo (ignora los "fixme", mira a ver si sale algún "err"
<kvnxp> q viva la lentitud jejeje ... estoy abriendo  winecfg .. llevo como 30 sec y nada
<kvnxp> aqui ta err:process:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
<kvnxp> es el unico error
<cousteau> cosa más rara... yo miraria eso en google a ver
<cousteau> además, tienes muchas cosas instaladas en wine?
<kvnxp> sip
<cousteau> porque en ese caso sería mejor instalar algunas en "isntalaciones" separadas
<file_not_found1> 4 cosas
<cousteau> !winetricks
<kvnxp> pero eso empezo a  aparecer  despues q instale hamachi
<kubot> Winetricks es un programa para instalar bibliotecas (DLLs) de Wnidows, como msxml6 o vcrun6. Más info: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/125824
<kvnxp> mm
<kvnxp> ok ya veo
<cousteau> en ese tuto se explica cómo crear "instalaciones" separadas, y usar winetricks para instalar DLLs
<kvnxp> q rabia no abre la pagina
<cousteau> ya, el foro va lento
<kvnxp> ufff ta relento
<kvnxp> jeje
<el_wholer> hola
<kvnxp> interesante  .. creo q voy a tener q hacer un purge a wine  ..
<el_wholer> alguien sabe com ose llama el theme que tiene ubuntu 10.10 uno de color oscuro creo?
<kvnxp> hahaha .. hice un  aptitude  purge  wine
<kvnxp> y despues  aptitude install wine
<kvnxp> y listo
<kvnxp> XD
<cousteau> kvnxp: muy poco útil ya que la config de wine no se borra con eso
<cousteau> el_wholer: Ambiance, creo
<kvnxp> igual ami me funciono
<kvnxp> ya no da errores
<file_not_found1> estoy leyendo el tuto
<cousteau> eso sí que es raro
<el_wholer> gracias cousteau
<el_wholer> alguien sabe como llamar la atencion en IRC jeje en X - IRC aparece el nick con color amarillo
<EquisDee> Hola. Verán, tengo una carpeta llena de documentos con texto, y quiero comprobar entre todos esos documentos si está la palabra "puede" en alguno de ellos, he probado con "cat  * | grep puede", pero nada..
<erUSUL> EquisDee: grep -R "puede" carpeta/
<cousteau> el_wholer: diciendo el nick
<cousteau> cada vez que yo diga el_wholer se resalta lo que pongo
<EquisDee> Grax ;-), le puse un -i, y como estoy en esa ruta quité la ruta, ^^
<el_wholer> asi sin mas ni mas?
<cousteau> sí, el_wholer
<el_wholer> a ver .... cousteau EquisDee
<el_wholer> el_wholer
<el_wholer> haha
<el_wholer> jaja
<el_wholer> EquisDee se puede poner el comando mas la palabra "man" al costado para ver el manual
<newby93> el compiz sigue sin ir
<EquisDee> ya..
<newby93> jajaj
<newby93> arregle el compiz con el cairo dock
<EquisDee> 4083 elementos, 44,7 MiB en total, sí que tarda en "greparse" ;)
<newby93> pues no deja
<newby93> T-T
<newby93> hay algo parecido al compiz
<EquisDee> newby93: has probado compiz --replace? s:
<file_not_found1> ahora anda
<file_not_found1> no era el wine el problema
<newby93> si y no funciona
<file_not_found1> graciasssssssss
<TrueNhero> buenas me pueden ayudar con el grub,
<cousteau> newby93: tienes los drivers de la tarjeta instalados?
<TrueNhero> es q instale xp en una particion entonces me mato el grub, pero no se que version de grub tenia yo, y pues con puppy intente arreglar el grub pero ubuntu no me carga...
<EquisDee> newby93: Tienes que instalar el driver, reiniciar y hacer el --replace ...
<TrueNhero> tengo win7 en sda1, ubuntu en sda2, winXP en sda3
<cousteau> por qué con puppy y no con ubuntu?
<TrueNhero> porq puppy lo tiene grafico cousteau
<Nayr> hola
<Nayr> Tengo un problema. Mi escritorio no funciona con ubuntu netbook. No puedo hacer iconos. ayuda!
<Nayr> Tengo un problema. Mi escritorio no funciona con ubuntu netbook. No puedo hacer iconos. ayuda!
<cousteau> Nayr: 1) no tiene sentido repetir lo mismo dos veces. 2) ubuntu netbook es distinto, no es como un escritorio en el que pones iconos, el escritorio es más bien como el menú, los iconos son fijos
<TrueNhero> cousteau,  y del grub q...    que pasa si se quita grub2 y se instala grub ubuntu deberia arrancar???
<Nayr> ok, gracias cousteau
<cousteau> TrueNhero: no lo sé, creo que no, porque los archivos de configuración de grub2 están pensados para grub2 y no van en grub1
<TrueNhero> hmmm,
<cousteau> y como no sé qué grub viene en puppy linux, por eso decía lo del live cd
<cousteau> de ubuntu
 * hashashin nas
<george2002>  '<
<TrueNhero> donde encuentro info de grub, y existe kubunto? o solo kubuntu??
<Nayr> entonces ¿por qué tienen el espacio en el escritorio. ¿Por qué no cubre todo con un menú tan grande?
<Nayr> cousteau,
<cousteau> Nayr: está pensado para dispositivos táctiles
<cousteau> y también para chismes con pantalla pequeña en general, como los netbooks
<TrueNhero> chismes
<TrueNhero> jaja
<Nayr> cousteau, oh. Puede ser que llegue Arch Linux debido a la personalización
<cousteau> no he entendido esa frase
<Nayr> cousteau, oh. lo siento, estoy usando una buena traducción. No sé español: D
<cousteau> ah, vale :) no problem
<cousteau> te recomiendo echarle un vistazo a Lubuntu, es bastante sencillo y va muy rápido en netbooks
<Nayr> este canal es tan útil. Acabo de llegar a la española para la diversión: D
<Nayr> es muy comico :)
<sapiens__> axuda!
<sapiens__> Hay algún problema con su dispositivo. Por favor, reinicie el sistema.
<sapiens__> me aparece ese mensaje de error
<sapiens__> al conectar el modem 3g
<sapiens__> ubuntu 10.10 para Huawei E1752Cu
<sapiens__> dioos
<sapiens__> ubuntu 10.10 es un desastre no?
<cousteau> no que yo sepa
<cousteau> creo que los módems suelen ir bien
<sapiens__> a mi por lo menos
<sapiens__> ni el modem 3g
<sapiens__> ni el wifi atheros
<sapiens__> que supuestamente están de sobra soportados
<sapiens__> si ejecuto tgcm -c es
<sapiens__> ERROR [tgcm:67] (check_lock_file) Exiting tgcm running ....
<sapiens__> ¿?
<sapiens__> y me salen más errores
<sapiens__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533222/
<sapiens__> DEBUG [DeviceManager.py:130] (__init_bus) Not dbus connection available
<TrueNhero> sapiens__, es usb?? en $lsusb q sale
<sapiens__> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 12d1:1417 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<sapiens__> DEBUG [DeviceManager.py:131] (__init_bus) (<class 'dbus.exceptions.DBusException'>, DBusException('The name es.movistar.MobileManager was not provided by any .service files',), <traceback object at 0x2ca3320>)
<sapiens__> ni con sudo
<TrueNhero> sapiens__, sudo mas q??
<sapiens__> sudo tgcm -c es
<sapiens__> o tgcm -c es que es lo mismo
<TrueNhero> sapiens__, lo has probado en windows??
<sapiens__> si, funciona
<sapiens__> y en ubuntu 10.04
<TrueNhero> sapiens__, usa el usb_modeswitch
<TrueNhero> sapiens__, http://www.stroobant.be/huawei-e1752-mobiel-internet-op-linux-ubuntudebian
<sapiens__> esta instalado en ubuntu por defecto
<sapiens__> xd
<sapiens__> en ubuntu 10.04 tengo que iniciar tgcm para que networkmanager reaccione
<sapiens__> si reinicio el servicio ni me lo detecta
<TrueNhero> sapiens__, http://pastebin.com/YEE47xMF
<sapiens__> pero cuando trato de ejecutar tgcm pum, me salió un asistente
<sapiens__> porcierto
<sapiens__> por cierto
<sapiens__> E1752Cu != E1752
<sapiens__> por lo que ese hack no me funciono en lucid
<sapiens__> lo intentaré aquí
<sapiens__> el caso es que me interesa usar el dispositivo de marras como llave wifi también
<sapiens__> es la primera vez que veo un modem 3g que también es lápiz de memoria y wifi usb
<sapiens__> y por eso me interesa el escritorio movistar xd
<telequito> alguien utiliza el ubuntu karmic
<telequito> ?
<TrueNhero> que tan improtante es para ti el cd que monta??
<TrueNhero> sapiens__,
<sapiens__> que puedes usar lo del wifi
<sapiens__> voy a reiniciar a ver si ha hecho efecto
<TrueNhero> o sea wifi 3g y sd todo en la misma usb??
<sapiens__> sí
<TrueNhero> sapiens__,  porq hay una manera con el hyperterminal de windows...
<TrueNhero> pero desactivaria el cd
<TrueNhero> igual eso no importa si haces el backup igual creo que se puede regresar
<cousteau> sapiens__: sólo porque es una navaja suiza? una navaja suiza contiene: una navaja que no corta, una sierra que no sierra, un abrelatas que no abre latas, una lima que no lima, unas tijeras que no hay quien use y cuyo resorte siempre se pierde, un sacacorchos que se despunta/desenrolla, y un palo que dios sabe para qué se supone que sirve
<telequito> tengo un problema con el karmic, de vez en cuando me parpadea la pantalla y se queda bloqueado sin poder hacer nada, alguine sabe que puede pasa=
<telequito> ?
<sapiens__> vale
<sapiens__> pero me sigue sin funcionar
<TrueNhero> cousteau, el palo es pa los dientes jajajaja
<sapiens__> el caso es que networkmanager no me lo detecta en maverick
<cousteau> telequito: cuándo es de vez en cuando? cuando usas algún programa en concreto? cuando estás 5 minutos sin hacer nada (podría ser cosa del salvapantallas)? prueba a quitarle los efectos a ver... o a lo mejor el CPU se pone a 100% y se empieza a bloquear
<TrueNhero> telequito, dale ctrl+alt+f6
<cousteau> TrueNhero: y para todo eso también vale una Opinel, por ejemplo
<sapiens__> y en lucid tengo que iniciar el tgcm para que por fin me pida la sim de la tarjeta
<cousteau> incluso para lo de los dientes XD
<TrueNhero> opinel?? cousteau
<cousteau> una navaja
<TrueNhero> ok
<TrueNhero> entonces es un palillo/moldadientes suizo
<kalo_> buenas buenas a todos, hoy si esta muy concurrido esto he
 * cousteau se ha cortado las uñas con una opinel
<TrueNhero> me piro tio
<cousteau> me too
<sapiens__> una solución?
<TrueNhero> sapiens__,  nocas
<nimbiotics> Hola a tod@s. Sabe alguno de ustedes porque no puedo jugar spades en yahoo?
<Lady_Kathering> hey wenasss
<Lady_Kathering> sabeis como descargar spoonwep??
<Lady_Kathering> o wepbuster??
<Lady_Kathering> o como se ultiliza
<sianhulo> al yo isntalar win3 en virtual box,podre acceder que esten en ubuntu?
<ElPasmo> Buenas gente, acabo de activar los controles de gráfica de mi ubuntu 10.04 y me he cargado el sistema, resulta que hay un bug con ellos. He encontrado esta solución pero no sé muy bien como llevarla a cabo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633596/comments/7 ¿Alguno podría explicarme un poco paso a paso qué tengo que hacer?
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 633596 in linux "blank screen on bootup with HP Touchsmart tm2t laptop" [Undecided,New]
<kalo_> como instalo un archivo makefile
<carlos_> saludos
<kalo_> de ante mano pido una disculpa por mi ignorancia pero como instalo un archivo tar.gz
<m4v> no se instalan, tag.gz es un archivo comprimido, lo que querés hacer es seguramente compilar algo.
<aguitel> erUSUL, indicame un buen  gestor ftp
<EquisDee> Gftp? xd'
<aguitel> ya lo pruebo
<sh4g0> tengo un problema, tengo instalado ubuntu 10.4 en una lap, mi problema es que se congela muy seguido!
<sh4g0> alguien que pueda ayudar?
<sh4g0> tengo un problema, tengo instalado ubuntu 10.4 en una lap, mi problema es que se congela muy seguido!
<TeLe{K}> sh4g0: con esos datos que das es dificil poder deducir que es lo que pasa en tu laptop, sin embargo te doy unos tips
<TeLe{K}> sh4g0: utiliza "top" en consola para ver que aplicaciones estan consumiento ram y cpu, eso pudiera darte una idea y a partir de ahi puedes centrar tu atencion en ese proceso que esta ahogando a tu laptop
<sh4g0> TeLe{K}: gracias :D
<TeLe{K}> sh4g0: otra opcion es correr dmesg en la consola y ver su salida, tambien pudiera darte alguna idea de que atacar
 * EquisDee bb
<edytom> Como puedo obtener los cds de ubutu?
<Vero2> hola todos
<Vero2> Sigo sin poder enviar correo desde Ubuntu, el servidor no me acepta la contraseña que usé siempre. Alguna idea?
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<_KeNsHiN_> Damn it
<carlos_> XD?
<TeLe{K}> &wc
<alienf2> estoy bajan xubuntu a ver si funciona mas rapido tengo 640 de ram
<alienf2>  :)
<alienf2> hola
<alienf2> sera asi ?
<alienf2>  :)  :(  ;)  :D  :|  :@  :p  '<
<CuriousX> :-D-|---<
<alienf2> Hola
<CuriousX> hi
<alienf2> que saben de xubuntu
<CuriousX> nada
<CuriousX> tambien podrias probar Lubuntu
<alienf2> mi pc con ubuntu con 640 de ram mas la nvidia de 64 m le cuesta un poco
<alienf2> si pero wubi trae xubuntu
<alienf2> Estoy leyendo el libro Tecnicas de Intrucion Haker y como evitarlos lo recomiendo espectacular para todos
<CuriousX> hace unos dias chatie con un user que decia que tenia Lubuntu en una maquina con un pentium 2 450 Mgz y 256 de ram dice que le andaba re bien solo que cuando navegaba se le complicaba con flash pero le agrego un plugin para bloquearlos y solucionado creo que el plugin era flashblock o adblock
<CuriousX> el de David Kevin Mitnick ?
<alienf2> estoy con el cliente de irc de Opera hay alguno mejor ?
<alienf2> si el libro si lo recomiendo
<CuriousX> Xchat
<alienf2> xchat es para linux
<CuriousX> si, y si te gusta la terminal Irssi
<alienf2> que es la terminal irssi
<CuriousX> Opera para mi gusto no es buen navegador
<CuriousX> si queres algo libiano en naveegadores podes probar midori
<CuriousX> la terinal es la ventanita negra e "Irssi" es un cliente para IRC
<alienf2> los chicos de opera son muy puristas con los de temas de xml y demas protocolos por eso algunas paginas tiene problema siguen las reglas no como el ie8
<CuriousX> pero me parece que para vos seria mejor algo grafico. Proba Xchat
<alienf2> ok gracias
<CuriousX> :-D-|---<
<windem> buenas noches
<alienf2> buenas noches
<alienf2> voy a probar xubuntu
<windem> sabeis como puedo monitorizar redes wifi ?
<CuriousX> con ---> airomon-ng
<windem> me da porblemas
<windem> no consigo ver quien esta conectado con quien
<CuriousX> osea vos queres ver quienes estan conectados en tu red ?
<windem> no
<windem> lo siento tengo problemas con el equipo
<CuriousX> que tipo de problemas ?
<CuriousX> ya estoy por salir =(
<windem> problemas de hardware
<windem> no tiene nada q ver con linux
<CuriousX> let go to the point
<CuriousX> vamos al grano =P
<windem> pues con el airomon-ng me sale la mac
<windem> pero me salen not associated
<CuriousX> uff hace un monton no lo uso pero esto es offtopic
<CuriousX> !ot
<windem> no consigo ver quien esta conectado con quien
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-17
<Castbound> hola, configure un router como switch, no tengo problemas para conectarme a el, pero el icono wireless aparece con un signo de exclamación rojo, que significa eso?
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<Castbound> hola, configure un router como switch, no tengo problemas para conectarme a el, pero el icono wireless aparece con un signo de exclamación rojo, que significa eso?
<Castbound> hola hiko_hitokiri
<silvana> alguien por ahí?
<Castbound> hola, configure un router como switch, no tengo problemas para conectarme a el, pero el icono wireless aparece con un signo de exclamación rojo, que significa eso?
<Castbound> hola silvana
<silvana> hola Castboundç
<silvana> ando perdida con un problema entre el network-manager y el wicd
<silvana> alguien que controle un poco que me pueda ayudar?
<silvana> he desinstalado en network.man y he instalado el wicd pero no me arraca la interface grafica
<silvana> de echo no me arranca
<silvana> he conseguido entrar configurado a mano desde la terminal el eth0
<ernestoxbox> hola
<ernestoxbox> tengo un problema
<ernestoxbox> no se como compilar !!!!!!!
<xangua> !compilar | ernestoxbox
<kubot> ernestoxbox: Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<ernestoxbox> no es por eso
<ernestoxbox> es que no funciona un programa el gimp-lqr-plugin
<ernestoxbox> y tengo que compilarlo
<ernestoxbox> bueno pues el problema es que me pide atomake 1.6
<ernestoxbox> y ya revise la pagina oficial del automake y esta la version 1.1
<xangua> sudo apt-get install automake1.7
<ernestoxbox> no creo que eso me funcione
<ernestoxbox> es que tambien me pide gimp 2.0
<xangua> ojalá la gente investigara un poquito más antes de venir aquí ernestoxbox, google es tu amigo
<xangua> sudo apt-get install gimp-plugin-registry
<xangua> http://liquidrescale.wikidot.com/en:download-page-linux
<pptrueno> iec://chat.tgnulinux.com.ar
<pptrueno> irc://chat.tgnulinux.com.ar
<ernestoxbox> xangua ya no es nesesario ya lo compile u funciona de maravilla
<ernestoxbox> y otra es que no estoy en ubuntu
<ernestoxbox> ni en nada deribado de debian
<ernestoxbox> asi que no me trates de ignorante porque tuve que aprender a usar gimp_flacs parra poder usarlo
<xangua> 1. entonces por qué preguntas aquí¿ ¬¬  2. primer resultado de google
<ernestoxbox> maldicion para la distro que yo estoy usando no existe ninguna compilacion de lqr
<ernestoxbox> ni tampoco una compilacion de automake mas avanzada que kla de la pagina oficial
<uberius> Saludos, alguien me puede explicar brevemente cómo instalar el entorno kde en ubuntu 10.04 desde los repos?
<ernestoxbox> xangua 1. por que yo siempre vengo en son de paz a ayudar a los usuarios de ubuntu aunque no use la distro( uso opensuse y fedora )
<xangua> uberius: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ernestoxbox> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<uberius> xangua, ubuntu-desktop o kubuntu-desktop?
<uberius> aha, ok...
<ernestoxbox> para kde es el mio
<xangua> ernestoxbox: obviamente si preguntas en ubuntu o en X canal de X distro lo más seguro es que te digan como solucionarlo en esa ¬¬ no se que discutes
<xangua> uberius: sorry
<uberius> xangua, ningún problema. Gracias a los dos.
<ernestoxbox> no tiene canal
<ernestoxbox> bueno si tiene pero no hay gente tan activa como aqui
<m4v> xangua: no es necesario contestar si te molesta alguna pregunta
<ernestoxbox> m4v no era ninguna pregunta era una aclaracion
<m4v> ernestoxbox: que necesitas compilar?
<ernestoxbox> ya lo compile era el plugin para gimp
<ernestoxbox> el lqr pero tenia 2 problemas nesesitaba gimp 2.0 y automake 1.7
<ernestoxbox> los cuales no estaban en mi distro
<m4v> ernestoxbox: no fuiste claro en lo que necesitabas, las librerías lqr estan en los repositorios.
<m4v> y este es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, no te podemos ayudar con otras distros.
<ernestoxbox> m4v como ya les dije no estoy usando ubuntu y como yo casi diario vengo a ayudar a este foro supuse que me ayudarian no a tratarme de ignorante
<m4v> por favor usa su respectivos canales o el canal de offtopic.
<m4v> ernestoxbox: como dije, no fuiste claro con tu consulta. lo de ignorante nadie lo dijo, es algo que vos asumis
<m4v> deja esa actitud ya.
<ernestoxbox> igual ya hicieron enfadar ya me voy
<m4v> de nada.
<dzup2> :p
<TrueNhero> buenas
<TrueNhero> sigo con mi grub malo....
<TrueNhero> desde q version ubuntu tiene grub2 por defecto??
<m4v> creo que desde karmic
<m4v> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<TrueNhero> ok, bueno que pasa si instale grub teniendo grub2??
<m4v> reemplazas el grub2, pero no se si es buena idea...
<TrueNhero> si obviamente pasa eso, pero mas alla de eso?
<m4v> podes probar (a tu riesgo)
<m4v> no, ni idea, en teoría devería andar
<dzup2> mejor pregunta "las ventajas de grub vs grub2"
<dzup2> al fin y al cabo las dos escriben casi lo mismo en mbr
<m4v> grub dejó de ser mantenido por sus desarrolladores, no hay ventajas.
<dzup2> solo grub2 te permite tener una foto mas bonita en el arranque, aparte quien sabe
<TrueNhero> jaja
<TrueNhero> thanks
<Castbound> hola, configure un router como switch, no tengo problemas para conectarme a el, pero el icono wireless aparece con un signo de exclamación rojo, que significa eso? - busque en los foros y todo indica que no estoy conectado pero de hecho lo estoy ahora misma. en los foros no hay solucion
<dzup2> suena a bug
<Castbound> sip
<Castbound> es lo que estaba pensando
<TrueNhero> oigan y como agrego ubuntu a mi grub existente, es que no me deja iniciarlo
<Castbound> version de ubuntu?
<Castbound> 10.x ?
<alienf2> xubuntu
<Castbound> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Castbound> TrueNhero, ^^^el paso 2
<Castbound> facil y rapido
<TrueNhero> gracias Castbound
<Castbound> dzup, gracias
<TrueNhero> pa q sirve grub4dos??
<Castbound> TrueNhero, grub for dos
<TrueNhero> Castbound, wow lo leiste!!
<Castbound> seh
<TrueNhero> en fin
<dzup2> ahhh sweet el m4v salio
<TrueNhero> como se llama la especie de terminal que tiene el grub?
<m4v> grub terminal?
<richie> alguien q haya utilizado zamba
<TrueNhero> richie, ES SAMBA yo no
<richie> si perdon samba
<richie> jeje
<SorayaUbuntu> hablando de samba
<SorayaUbuntu> como puedo compartir en local network
<richie> pues yo lo logre pero hay unas cosas q no me quedan bien
<richie> queria renombrar a cada usuario con un nombre pero solo po la IP los identifica
<SorayaUbuntu> a mi no me comparte nada de nada
<SorayaUbuntu> en la vercion 10.4 de ubuntu era mas facil
<SorayaUbuntu> ahy si lo logre sin ayuda
<richie> pues yo sigo viendo
<richie> xq no me esta quedando bien
<richie> :(
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe de un canal de electronica aki??
<chilicuil> musica o ingenieria?
<TrueNhero> ingenieria
<TrueNhero> es que no se si las lamparas de mesa que son de toque se llaman dimmer
<chilicuil> ohhh, nop, ni idea
<TrueNhero> ok
<dzup2> completamente offtopic
<TrueNhero> yes
<palint240> hola
<palint240> :)
<palint240> Busco amigos para conoser y compartir cosas
<TrueNhero> 1729
<BlackCoffee> como cuales...a mi no me gusta compartir,soy un aváro
<palint240> xD
<BlackCoffee> :D
<palint240> que distribucion usas compa :)
<BlackCoffee> mint
<BlackCoffee> para holgazanes como yo
<BlackCoffee> aunque ultimamente me ha estado dando problemas,estoy pensando al menos en probar otro entorno que no sea gnome,pero kde me parece muy aparatoso
<palint240> xD
<palint240> yo uso ubuntu 10.10
<palint240> y no me da problema
<BlackCoffee> queria usar blackbox,pero se reinicia X aleatoriamente cuando ejecuto algunas aplicaciones kde
<palint240> Si me diera problema lo repararia sin problema alguno :)
<palint240> yo e queria probar una que sea muy buena
<palint240> pero no encuentro
<palint240> mint me gusta por sus graficos
<palint240> igual kubuntu
<palint240> pero
<palint240> se ve como windows
<BlackCoffee> el entorno de escritorio es bastante configurable
<palint240> si :)
<palint240> muy bonito
<palint240> pero lo que no me gusta de ubuntu
<palint240> es que aun no tiene un programa o una opccion para configurarle sus entrada d einicio
<palint240> y su login scre..
<palint240> hay que aserlo manuel mente por terminal
<BlackCoffee> ah,si las tiene,solo que no me acuerdo donde
<BlackCoffee> hay una aplicacion que se llama Ubuntu Tweak,creo,que permite ingresar a esas opciones
<BlackCoffee> *crreeeooo*
<palint240> si lo tengo
<palint240> pero solo cmabia el fondo
<palint240> la idea es cambair la apariencia
<palint240> y poenrlo bonito ?
<BlackCoffee> ah,eso..y cual opcion es la que quieres cambiar en la pantalla de inicio?
<palint240> su apariencia
<palint240> ponerle dodne colocan el nombr ey el pass
<palint240> algo mas llamativo
<palint240> algo trasparente
<BlackCoffee> ah comprendo...eso si que no se como hacerlo
<palint240> si jeej
<palint240> ese GDM
<palint240> da lata hacelro por terminal
<BlackCoffee> paja,esa es la palabra que uso para el terminal...aunque si es muy funcional el coso ese
<palint240> claro
<palint240> sabes
<palint240> algo del dx 10 y 11 nativo como linux ?
<BlackCoffee> nada de nada...
<palint240> wow
<palint240> ando desesperado
<palint240> como va esos manes con ese desarollo
<palint240> ando muy ancioso
<palint240> espero que sea compeltamente nativo
<palint240> si eso sucede
<palint240> juegos funcionaran en linux :D
<BlackCoffee> yo sé...muy poco...soy de esos usuarios que solo se la pasa viendo videos,escuchando musica y trabajando en suites de office :D
<BlackCoffee> ah,juegos
<BlackCoffee> pero los juegos no estan casi todos completamente diseñados par win?
<BlackCoffee> con el sistema de archivos y todo
<palint240> si pero
<palint240> recuerda que dx es lo que hac euqe los juegos funcionen
<palint240> y los progarmadores estan logrando hacelro antivos en linux
<palint240> y asi hacer que juegos por fin corran en linux
<palint240> sin ningun problema
<BlackCoffee> a mi me gustaria patear pelotas en el PES2011 por linux...sin duda
<palint240> ya funciona
<palint240> yo lo tengo
<palint240> y funciona perfecta mente
<BlackCoffee> pero con wine?
<palint240> con wine 1.3.7
<palint240> si
<palint240> solo descarga los dx 9 y 10
<BlackCoffee> aha
<BlackCoffee> suena tentador
<palint240> te paso mi videos
<palint240> del como inatalar dx 10 y 9 ?
<palint240> y el vidoe dodne juego pes ?
<BlackCoffee> están en youtube?
<palint240> se
<palint240> buscame como
<BlackCoffee> dale,pa mirar
<palint240> 1901152116
<palint240> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3hb8tie8nw
<BlackCoffee> andale,vuela el pes
<BlackCoffee> eeepa,falta!
<palint240> cuando eva slos videos
<palint240> de los dx 10
<palint240> perdona por los insultos
<palint240> queria se run video
<palint240> de esos
<palint240> jaja me emosione xD
<BlackCoffee> ajhajha
<BlackCoffee> gol gol gol goool
<palint240> XD
<palint240> jaja
<BlackCoffee> loco,cuanta ram es lo recomendable?
<palint240> 2 gb
<palint240> te corre bien
<palint240> da un poco problema en el audio
<palint240> abeces se va
<palint240> y buelve
<BlackCoffee> tengo un p*to giga en esta maquina de ... merde
<BlackCoffee> maldita crisis mundial que no me deja comprar mas ram
<BlackCoffee> a lo unico que juego es el sudoku,wormux y tuxracer ahjhajhhaa
<palint240> jeje
<palint240> trata
<palint240> igual
<palint240> no creo que pida mucho
<palint240> que PC tienes ?
<BlackCoffee> un dual core intel de 2.5ghz por lado
<BlackCoffee> pero solo un giga de ram
<BlackCoffee> una tarjeta grafica de apenas 256
<palint240> es una grafica 256 ?
<BlackCoffee> si
<BlackCoffee> es poco entiendo yo para los juegos de hoy en dia
<palint240> joder
<palint240> regalamela tio jaja
<palint240> yo tengo una 240 T_T
<palint240> es por que mi fuente de poder
<palint240> es un asco
<palint240> y cuesta dineor una fuente
<BlackCoffee> caro caro el asunto tecnologico..yo por lo general espero que las cosas se vayan haciendo obsoletas,luego las compro
<BlackCoffee> y eso de las fuentes de poder,son carisimas
<palint240> se
<palint240> quiera una de 1000WT
<palint240> y puesta mas que una bicicleta ¬¬
<BlackCoffee> yo cambié la mia por seguridad...se quema esta wevada y me quedo sin trabajo loco!
<BlackCoffee> hasta ventiladores le puse para asegurarme
<palint240> xD
<palint240> en ventilador
<palint240> bota acia afuera o acia dentro ?
<BlackCoffee> pa fuera
<BlackCoffee> o sea
<BlackCoffee> hay unos que van pa fuera,meramente extractores
<BlackCoffee> y hay uno que va pal procesador que parece aire acondicionado jaja
<BlackCoffee> de vez encuando igual lo aspiro,porque en esta casa hay mucha mugre jaja
<palint240> jajajaja
<palint240> eres igual que yo jaja
<BlackCoffee> a veces aparecen cosas muy raras adentro del pc...la otra vez ví una garrapata jaja
<BlackCoffee> eso es culpa de mi perro,claro
<palint240> O_o
<palint240> tio yo vi una pinche cucachara muerta
<BlackCoffee> ajajhaajha
<palint240> yo casi me caigo junto con la pc
<palint240> deseguro tenia calor y se emtiod entro
<BlackCoffee> jhahja
<CuriousX> disculpen necesito ayuda
<BlackCoffee> loco,me voy a dormir.un gusto hermano.voy a tratar lo del dx mañana
<BlackCoffee> me recagué de la risa con el tutorial jaja
<CuriousX> buenas noches
<CuriousX> alguien me puede ayudar
<BlackCoffee> CuriousX: te dejo en manos del magnifico palint240 ,yo debo dormir
<CuriousX> ok bro Thx
<palint240> que ayuda ?
<CuriousX> es que arreglando un auto rompi mi pantalon al agacharme, se me rompio en entrepiernas y me gustaria que me den un link de algun tutorial para costurar o algo si es posible
<palint240> qu
<palint240> jajajajaja
<CuriousX> XD
<CuriousX> era broma bro
<CuriousX> XD
<palint240> coje uan aguja y hilo y ponte a coser xD
<palint240> ajajaj
<palint240> tubo buena
<palint240> xD
<CuriousX> =P
<palint240> me llamo Abraham
<CuriousX> :-D-|---<
<CuriousX> yo Lincon
<palint240> hooo
<palint240> xD
<CuriousX> XD
<palint240> que es ?
<palint240> usas linux ?
<CuriousX> este ubotu esta zarpado man me baneo
<CuriousX> si uso Linux que distro usas bro
<palint240> ubuntu
<palint240> :)
<CuriousX> bro bamos al offtopic
<CuriousX> !ot
<palint240> que es eso ?
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<CuriousX> lo que dice kubot
<palint240> y como voy a ya ?
<CuriousX> es que este canal es para soporte de ubuntu =)
<CuriousX> en el otro podemos hacer y deshacer
<palint240> ah ok
<CuriousX> "/join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<CuriousX> sin la comilla
<joan> Como puedo poner que una partición es mi /home "a mano" ?
<palint240> que paso joan ?
<palint240> no hay nadie aqui ?
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<palint240> hola
<palint240> javila
<xuzas> buenos dias por la mañana
<djnihil> saludos, alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de cuelgues del pc?
<Nekroide> buenasss
<Nekroide> que comando equivale al diskpart?
<17SAAF760> no se para que lo quieres pero en linux con fdisk es suficiente
<javier__> alguien sabe como puedo en nautilus ver una columna con los comentarios de los archivos? tanto en office como en openoffice se puede agregar informacion a los doc
<javier__> y en el explorador de windows se puede visualizar en la vista detallada cosa que no logro hacerlo con nautilus
<xsystex> buenos dias!
<xsystex> tengo un problemita
<xsystex> alguien me podria ayudar?
<xsystex> alguien despierto?
<javier__> a ver
<javier__> no se si pueda pero intento :)
<xsystex> gracias
<xsystex> ok mi problema es el siguiente
<xsystex> ayer instale ubuntu 10.10
<xsystex> luego de instalar los drivers de mi tarjeta de video
<xsystex> una nvidia 8400gs
<xsystex> al reiniciar no llega al login screen normal de ubuntu
<xsystex> sino que se queda en un login screen de tty 1
<xsystex> me logueo alli y me manda a una consola
<xsystex> y la verdad que soy bastante nuevo y nose que hacer
<xsystex> la unica forma de poder entrar al sistema operativo como tal, es entrando en modo a prueba de fallos
<xsystex> y desisntalar los drivers de video
<Orbita> asegurate de haber instalado los drivers de video de la version correspondiente a ubuntu 10.10
<javier__> te fijaste en dmseg si te da algun error?
<xsystex> dmseg?
<xsystex> en la consola que te comento, puse "startx" que lei por hay que alguien le funciono
<xsystex> pero me manda un error
<xsystex> que dice "screen not found"
<javier__> es posible que tengas que definir el driver en el archivo de configuracion (que alguien me corrija si estoy mandando cualquier verdura)
<xsystex> javier disculpa la molestia pero seria posible que entraras remotamente a mi pc y revisaras a ver?
<Orbita> ....... para mi, el driver que instalo no corresponde
<xsystex> orbita como verifico que sea
<angel_> hola a todos  sabeis alguna direccion de rutas para el simulador openbve linux
<javier__> xsystex, en este momento no puedo, estoy en el trabajo... =/
<xsystex> yo selecione el que decia "recomendado"
<xsystex> aww ok javier
<Orbita> [ xsystex ] me paso lo mismo aque a vos, una de las cositas que tiene ubuntu es que recomienda pero ... no es tan asi
<Orbita> [ xsystex ] ¿instalaste los tres paquetes de drivers?
<xsystex> dame un minuto y entro en ubuntu en modo a prueba de fallos y te explico desde alla ya regreso
<xsystex> ok ya regrese orbita, estoy dentro de ubuntu, desisntale los drivers y entre normal
<xsystex> te explico como instale los drivers
<xsystex> sistema / administracion / controladores adicional
<xsystex> alli seleccione el que decia recomendado
<xsystex> y se instalo
<mao> hola
<xsystex> luego de reiniciar es cuando empezo el problema
<mao> alguien sabe que distro es mejor (fedora o ubuntu)
<mao> o es lo mismo
<mao> !fedora
<kubot> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<mao> !RPM
<kubot> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<xsystex> orbita aun estas por alli?
<Orbita> [ xsystex ] ¿no tenes "otro" recomendado?
<xsystex> me salen dos deja te doy los nombres
<Orbita> [ xsystex ] ¿probaste con el otro?
<xsystex> uno que dice version 173
<xsystex> sera que pruebo con ese?
<xsystex> ok voy a probar y te digo si funciono ya regreso
<Orbita> si
<Orbita> yo tengo una geforce fx5500
<Orbita> y me funciono el driver 173
<Orbita> [ xsystex ] proba con ese
<xsystex> me salio eso
<xsystex> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<xsystex> mira
<Orbita> [ xsystex ] ¿sabes instalar desde sinaptic?
<xsystex> uhmm nope :$ jajajaja soy novatisimo
<xsystex> como limpio la desisntalacion del que baje del recomendado?
<Orbita> deberias instalar desde alli,
<xsystex> hay algun comando purge o algo asi para limpiar los archivos que quedaron?
<Orbita> [ xsystex ] si, sinaptic
<Orbita> (no se si lo estoy escribiendo bien
<xsystex> synaptic
<Orbita> busca nvidia y borra los drivers desde alli
<Orbita> luego proba si podes instalar 173 (o superior)
 * xoan buenas
<dc_361> hola amigos alguien conoce un buen tutorial de  Gns3 o algun laboratorio para aprendices ?
<PCHelping_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gns-3/files/GNS3/0.5/GNS3-0.5-tutorial.pdf/download
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas. sabeis porqué aparecen muchísimos .desktop iguales en $HOME/.local/share/applications ??  creo que tiene que ver con mover los programas en el panel de gnome o de editar los programas con el que se abre cada tipo de programa. ¿Sabeis si ocurre algo por borrar los repetidos?  gracias
<SherokiX> http://www.nopuedocreer.com/quelohayaninventado/6437/convierte-tu-microondas-en-un-pc/
<SherokiX> Jakeukalane: yo ono tengo el directorio ~/.local/share/applications
<SherokiX> (uso gnome)
<Jakeukalane> yo también, concretamente ubuntu 9.10 con versión de gnome 2.28.1
<brenyer> hola ubunteros
<Jakeukalane> otra pregunta: al modificar cualquier elemento con alacarte se os crea en el menú de otros un duplicado de cada elemento que se haya editado?
<Jakeukalane> nadie? :-(
<awueloarrekinte> irie
<awueloarrekinte> como va la tarde
<TrueNhero> uenas
<fosco_> buenas
<TrueNhero> uenas
<TrueNhero> etre fluxbox y xfce cual come menos recursos?
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: fluxbox; es solo un manejador de ventanas. xfce es un DE completo
<TrueNhero> osea q puedo tener xfce con fluxbox cierto??
<TrueNhero> y/o con openbox
 * hashashin nas
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: de la misma manera que puedes tener gnome con fluxbox
<TrueNhero> erUSUL,  gracias.
<doolph> hola
<Reisilver> holas
<Reisilver> qué haces
<Reisilver> ?¿
<doolph> llegando a la ofic :=)
<doolph> voy a instalar un webserver
<doolph> y allá?
<Reisilver> llegando de la universidad
<Reisilver> un webserver
<Reisilver> qué herramientas vas a usar
<Reisilver> =?¿
<doolph> pues todavía no he decidido
<Reisilver> ummmmmm
<doolph> y tú?
<Reisilver> eres desarrollador web
<doolph> no
<Reisilver> ah pero vas a hacer un webserver
<Reisilver> qué versión de ubuntu usas¿?
<ElNota> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<hugodidier> Hola chamacos ubunteros buen día
<Reisilver> hola
<hugodidier> alguien sabe como montar una unidad virtual? lei en el foro pero me dice que no existe la carpeta que cree y no se que estoy haciendo mal
<hugodidier> estoy haciendolo con este comando: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop archivo.iso /media/imagen (directorio que creaste)
<Reisilver> tienes permisos de usuario fuser
<hugodidier> tengo que instalar antes algo¡
<awueloarrekinte> el directorio /media/imagen tiene que estar creado
<Reisilver> debes tenerlos para poder montar imagenes
<hugodidier> pero tiene que ser en la capepeta media?
<hugodidier> Reisilver: te refieres a que si estoy como root?
<fosco_> hugodidier, puedes montarlo en cualquier directorio q exista
<Reisilver> has escuchado de un programa llamado acetoneiso es parecido al poweriso o alcohol
<Reisilver> nop sólo que tu usuario debe estar en el grupo fuser
<Reisilver> para poder montar imagenes
<hugodidier> alguien lo ah utilizado? si estaba buscando algo parecido al alcohol
<Reisilver> yo
<Reisilver> lo uso debes en cuando
<hugodidier> aaah ok y como es el grupo fuser? tengo que crearlo?
<Reisilver> acetoneiso
<Reisilver> a ver dame un momento
<hugodidier> esta en los repos Reisilver?
<hugodidier> gracias
<Reisilver> creo que sí
<Reisilver> bueno yo uso ubuntu 9.04
<Reisilver> creo que está para 10.04
<hugodidier> haber dejame buscarlo por que yo uso linux mint
<hugodidier> :-$
<Reisilver> http://www.acetoneteam.org/
<Reisilver> http://acetoneiso.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/acetoneiso/acetoneiso/manual/manual.html
<Reisilver> ahí está te dice como poner los permisos
<Reisilver> en la primera parte
<Reisilver> dónde dice
<Reisilver> First things to know:
<Reisilver> lo que dice lo haces en la consola
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene microdancin me la pase
<Reisilver> es in juego
<Reisilver> hero
<TrueNhero> cancion
<hugodidier> que cres? que si esá en los repos jejeje ya lo estoy instalando muchas gracias por el dato O:-)
<Reisilver> de nada
<Reisilver> es un gusto ayudar
<Reisilver> dime hugodidier
<hugodidier> :-D
<Reisilver> juegas juegos PC con wine
<Reisilver> o te gustan los juegos libres
<Reisilver> hay uno que se parece al age of empires
<Reisilver> y es libre
<Reisilver> aunque no sé si ya esta la versión final
<hugodidier> No Reisilver eh instalado algunos jueguitos pero son libres, aunque no soy muy aficionado a los juegos, cual es el parecido a age?
<hugodidier> precisamente me quiero hechar un clavado a wine lo que pasa es que necesito instalar un curso de ingles que oviamente es para win2 y quiero ver si lo puedo instalar en wine, eh tenido algunos problemitas para instalar algunos programas, se supone que se pueden instalar todos los programas o sólo los que tienen soporte?
<Reisilver> no amigo no te engañes
<Reisilver> no todos
<Reisilver> debes revisar constantemente la base de datos
<Reisilver> de wine
<Reisilver> para mayor seguridad
<Reisilver> aquí está el juego
<Reisilver> http://www.electrorincon.com/0-a-d-age-of-empires-para-ubuntu/2010-07
<Reisilver> pero las últimas versiones en desarrollo y la versión final ha dado sorpresas por ejemplo puedo jugar el left4dead 1 y 2 con wine
<hugodidier> hijole es lo malo :-( me reuso a regresar a win pero si no lo puedo instalar voy a verme obligado a hacerlo :-(
<Reisilver> ummmmmm
<Reisilver> no pierdes nada intentandolo
<hugodidier> exelente se ve muy bien el juego y age es uno de mis preferidos, yo habia instalado freciv
<Reisilver> que versión de wine tienes
<darko> Buenas tardes a todos;¿alguien me podría indicar como integrar thunderbird en el area de notificaciones de ubuntu 10.10, al lado de la fecha usando el indicador que tiene evolution?
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> me voy a la U hugodidier
<fosco_> darko, http://www.riveragallardo.es/2010/08/thunderbird-en-miniaplicacion-de.html
<Reisilver> entra más seguido hugo así tendré alguien con quien conversar
<Reisilver> nos vemos y suerte
<darko> GRacias fosco, problema solucionado aunque ahora aún me aparece un nuevo icono de correo con el enlace a evolution y otros 3 referentes a evolution; habría una forma de eliminarlos. Ya evolution está desinstalado
<fosco_> darko, supongo que necesitarás reiniciar sesion
<darko> voy a probar a ver si va
<darko_> fosco sigue igual
<fosco_> pues será que no has quitado evolution
<darko_> lo he desinstalado vía gestor de paquetes
<darko_> y posteriormente le he hecho un purge
<darko_> sudo aptitude purge evolution-indicator evolution evolution-documentation-en evolution-common evolution-data-server evolution-webcal evolution-plugins
<hugodidier> hugo
<hugodidier> Reisilver si ya entraré mas seguido lo aseguro muchas gracias y un saludo para todos.
<darko_> fosco muchas gracias; lo dejaré así, tampoco es que moleste mucho
<fosco_> ok
<alexander> hola
<alexander> maverick ha superado sus problemas con las tarjetas inalámbricas o no?
<alexander> porque he visto muchisimas quejas en los foros de ubuntu y en el launchpad
<alexander> sobre todo de las atheros y de las broadcom
<bakhosm> buenas noches, una pregunta, en estos dias migre a un amigo a ubuntu, y aproveche y me actualize al 10.10, instalamos los mismos programas y todo, pero lo unico que no logre instalarle a la de mi amigo fue el compiz, le generó mucho problemas asi que al final se quedo sin el compiz
<darko_> Hasta luego
<fosco_> bakhosm, y tu pregunta cual es?
<bakhosm> fosco_, aun soy nuevo en el mundo de GNU/Linux, que crees que ubiera ocasionado la falla?, ya que cada vez que le instalaba el compiz el GE se le dañaba, se perdian los botones de cerrar, minimizar y maximizar
<bakhosm> y eso que instalamos los mismos programas
<fosco_> bakhosm, sin estar delante es dificil
<fosco_> quiza una grafica no soportada
<fosco_> o la falta de algun paquete
<bakhosm> todos los paquetes
<bakhosm> instalados
<fosco_> bueno, eso es mucho decir :)
<bakhosm> mas bien le pase el script que genera el sinaptyp para que instalara los mismos paquetes mios y tiene los mismos repos y todo
<sancochito> buenassss
<sancochito> no sé si le pasará a alguien más pero mi Lucid 64 llevo unas cuantas actualizaciones que intenta instalar firefox 4 y no hay tu tía
<sancochito> parece ir todo bien pero la versión no cambia y en la siguiente actualización se lo vuelve a descargar :S
<fosco_> yo voy con firefox3.6.x
<sancochito> esa tengo yo
<sancochito> mmm.... no había caido, puede que tenga algún repo activado que no debería
<t4k3sh1> HOla.. alguien conoce alguna alternativa para xtraceroute.. que este esta obsoleto:\
<govatent> hola. tengo una pregunta. alguien usa icq con empathy?
<simon__> estoy instalando w7 con virtualbox
<javila> Ree a tod@s
<simon__> tengo 2gb de ram,¿cuanto me recomiendan asignar a w7?(lo usare para juegos
<govatent> yo dire 1 gb minimo creo
<simon__> yo tambien
<simon__> pero no se si al ppor ejemplo poner 1.5gb,me los chupa de una o se los va quitando a ubuntu cuando los necesite
<napier> hola he comprobado que tanto en el google earth de ubuntu 10.04 y el de kubuntu 10.10 al pulsar en muchos enlaces el programa se cierra , en windows eso no ocurre
<fosco_> simon__, los chupa de golpe
<simon__> ouch >.<
<simon__> y si por ejemplo le pongo un 1gb,y necesita otrs 500 mb¿se los quita a ubuntu?
<fosco_> si le pones 1gb solo tendrá disponible 1gb
<simon__> D:
<govatent> simon__, creo que lo chupa todo el segundo que empieza vbox
<simon__> le pondre entonces 1.2gb
<simon__> pero despues tendria la opcion de cambiarlo?¿
<fosco_> si
<simon__> entonces no hay problema.por cierto,puedo acceder desde ahi a los archivos de ubuntu,o?
<fosco_> si
<SnapUx> hola...
<SnapUx> alguien conoce algun programa tipo ares para ubuntu que no sea limeware :S ni amule?
<fosco_> no uso la red ares
<fosco_> no te sirve torrent?
<nacho__> alguine sabe como quitar MACUBUNTU??
<nacho__> me ralentiza el sistema mucho
<fosco_> supongo que es un script que hace muchas cosas
<SnapUx> si para torrent ya uso el transmission y una web...
<fosco_> lo malo de los scripts es que es dificil deshacer lo que hacen
<SnapUx> pero asi para canciones sueltas y tal...
<fosco_> descargar canciones es ilegal, no podemos darte soporte aqui
<SnapUx> lo se.. no pretendo que me des soporte aqui sobre canciones... solo de software
<SnapUx> no quiero entrar en la discusion de quien roba a quien,..
<SnapUx> y no me refiero a ti si no a la industria musical
<arp-> usa gift
<SnapUx> y por ejemplo tambien con el tema del software libre...
<arp-> SherokiX, estamos en un canas de software libre entre otras cosas
<arp-> no hablamos de peras y manzanas
<arp-> cnaal*
 * arp- termino de morir el teclado...
<SnapUx> xDD
<SnapUx> arp- pero gift lo instalo y no aparece
<SnapUx> lo mismo instale librerias :P
<nacho__> alguien sabe como quitar MACUBUNTU??
<nacho__>  me ralentiza el sistema mucho
<sansen> que es eso nacho__ ?
<fosco_> creo que es un script que hace un monton de cosas en el sistema para que se parezca al aspecto de mac
<nisman> buenas
<Jakeukalane> descargar canciones CON COPYRIGHT es ilegal... sino no.
<Jakeukalane> buenas, alguien sabe porque aparece en $HOME/.local/share/applications  tantos .desktop repetidos?
<Jakeukalane> ¿Se pueden eliminar sin que ocurra nada???  gracias
<cossier> Jakeukalane, a mi solo me aparecen los de wine en teoria podria borrarlos
<Jakeukalane> a mí me aparecen muchos más. creo que es por editar el menú con alacarte
<cossier> Jakeukalane, los archivos de menu estan en otro sitio que ya no me acuerdo pero no ese
<Jakeukalane> entonces, creo que es por editar con que programa se abre cada tipo de archivo. podría ser por eso?
<cossier> Jakeukalane, ni idea
<Jakeukalane> okas, voy a intentar borrar algunos y trastear con programas a ver que pasa
<Jakeukalane> ok, sólo una pregunta más. una vez modificado el menú con alacarte si actualizo (tengo la / y el /home separados) de manera limpia (es decir se borra todo lo de la raíz), se quedaría la configuración del panel???
<cossier> Jakeukalane, en el /home estan todas las preferencias tuyas
<cossier> Jakeukalane, y es EL DIRECTORIO a hacer backup siempre antes de reinstalar nada
<Jakeukalane> okas, entonces no hay riesgo, era por si acaso.
<Jakeukalane> muchas gracias cossier
<Jakeukalane> (sí, el backup lo haré de todas formas :-D)
<palint240> hola
<palint240> alguien
<palint240> :S
<palint240> no hay gente aqui
<mimecar> palint240: 73 personas
<palint240> -.-"
<palint240> encerio ?
<palint240> ninguna habla
<tatukapata> buenas, ¿quien podría indicarme como instalar AMR para el reproductor de 3gp?
<erUSUL> palint240: plantea aqlguna question; es un canal de soporte
<palint240> tatukapata
<palint240> que quieres hacer
<mimecar> tatukapata: cual es el reproductor de 3gp?
<tatukapata> palint240: reproducir videos 3gp con audios
<palint240> VLC
<palint240> ese no es bueno ?
<tatukapata> mimecar: en totem
<mimecar> o instalas codecs o usas vlc
<palint240> pues utiliza VLC
<palint240> para reproducir ese formato
<tatukapata> bueno, instalo y lo pruebo
<palint240> okas
<palint240> ese programa esta en los repositorios
<seyacat> hola ubuntues, conocen algun buen administrador web de repositorios svn?
<palint240> svn
<seyacat> subversion
<palint240> la verdad no se xD
<mimecar> alguno tiene una tarjeta ati con el driver propietario? que rendimiento os da glxgears?
<cossier> seyacat, la sourceforge.net no te sirve
<seyacat> a que te refieres con la sourgeforgenet?
<seyacat> yo tengo mi propio repositorip
<erUSUL> seyacat: no hay ninguno "oficial" busca en google y compara los que encuentres
<cossier> seyacat, svn.workbench
<seyacat> asi me he pasado, pero ya veo que no hay mucho de donde escojer
<seyacat> creo que voy a probar el usvn, aunque esta oficialmente unsupportes
<seyacat> unsupported
<cossier> seyacat, en los repos esta websvn te puede servir??
<seyacat> a si el websvn es exelente, pero solo es un navegador de repositorio
<cossier> pero tiene acceso remoto dice!!
<cossier> seyacat, ahhh ya ok!!
<seyacat> si lo tengo instalado, me es muy util
<seyacat> les comento que me hice un repositorio para trabajar con mi grupo de blender en un vps con xen y ubuntu 9.04, funciona plenaso, y los compañeros del proyecto estan contentos
<cossier> seyacat, y gitweb??
<cossier> no es svn pero tambien puedes administrar repos!!
<seyacat> gitweb asumo que es para git
<seyacat> si se lo ve bien, lastima, pero escogi subversion por que el tortoise me parece muy buen cliente, y la mayoria de mis compañeros usan windows, a mi no me importa mucho usarlo por comandos
<seyacat> mmm creo que el webmin tiene un plugin para svn
<mimecar> seyacat: webmin me parece que es un proyecto finalizado
<seyacat> finalizado, te refieres a que no va mas? o a que es maduro?
<mimecar> que no seguirán sacando actualizaciones
<seyacat> mmm que lastima
<carlos> saludos
<Jakeukalane> ¿hola? Que diferencia hay entre las fuentes que hay dentro de la carpeta de configuración y las que están en /...  ? parecen no ser las mismas
<mimecar> unas son del sistema y las otras del usuario
<carlos> algun software hace resumenes de textos para la universidad?
<mimecar> carlos: ninguno
<carlos> lastima
<mimecar> estas pidiendo una aplicación que analice textos, los entienda y escriba un resumen
<carlos> por cierto tengo un disco duro externo de 500 gb, no hay manera de hacer que funciones en linux?
<mimecar> solo tienes que conectarlo
<ElNota> mcoronado_: Wolas
<mcoronado_> que tal
<mcoronado_> muchachos
<mcoronado_> bueno aqui volviendo despues de años deno usar ubuntu
<ElNota> Pues bienvenido
<mcoronado_> veo que ahora es mas facil que antes...
<mcoronado_> hasta ahora no he usado una linea de comandos
<dabor> mcoronado_> hasta ahora no he usado una linea de comandos (que pena, con las ventajas que proporciona usar una terminal)
<ElNota> Según la circunstancia
<ElNota> Si vas sin prisa y así sí, pero si me dicen para hacer un trabajo para al día siguiente...... verás, no me apetece jeje
<ElNota> Claro que tampoco soy muy entendido de la terminal, me sé lo justo para defenderme
<cossier> carlos es USB
<mcoronado> algun cliente IRC
<mcoronado> similar a MIRC
<erUSUL> xchat
<mimecar> chatzilla, konversation...
<mcoronado> donde lo encuentro
<mcoronado> y sobre todo q sea senscillo
<cossier> mcoronado, en los repos
<mcoronado> buscare man
<cossier> mcoronado, yo uso el xchat pq hay otro y se llama xchat-gnome
<mas_> hola
<mas_> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 en mi notebook, le puse al principio que descargara las actualizaciones y todo y las descargo e instalo, pero al iniciar mi nuevo ubuntu me pide mas actualizaciones, para que? si acabo de actualizarlo entero cuando se instalo
<dabor> mcoronado, centro de software o gestor de paquetes
<dabor> mas_, es normal
<mas_> es que nunca me habia pasado, y ademas al terminar la instalacion me salen 2 iconos en el escritorio, uno de drivers restringidos y otro de idioma, y eso en ninguna instalacion de ubuntu me salio
<mas_> es muy raro esto
<cossier> mas_, no no es raro!!
<dabor> mas_, es normal
<mas_> ?
<mas_> ok, igual soy muy desconfiado jajaja
<mas_> gracias
<mcoronado> la verdad
<mcoronado> siempre tienes q actualizar
<mcoronado> por q cada dia este sistema saca cosas nuevas
<mcoronado> yo lo uso en una virtual
<mas_> osea es peor que windows (en ese aspecto)
<mcoronado> y me va muy bien
<mcoronado> para nada
<mcoronado> por el contrario
<mcoronado> las actualizaciones son mejoras del software
<mcoronado> no quiere decir q sea por fallos o cosas
<mcoronado> versiones atras...
<mcoronado> aun se usaba comandos
<mcoronado> ahora cada cvez es mas sencillo el uso
<cossier> mas_, si claro actualiizando KB3457FE3
<mas_> ok, pero en ubuntu no puedo avanzar de version en algun programa, solo con ppas)
<mcoronado> losprogramas todo estan en los repos
 * mcoronado se va al trabajo
<mas_> mcoronado pero si quiero tener lo ultimo tengo que agregar ppas o repos externos?
<mcoronado> no
<mas_> ok
<mas_> graacias
<cossier> mas_, no los ppa son de desarrollo y lo ultimo esta en los repos
<mcoronado> bueno solo cuando s etrata d software d terceros
<mcoronado> como flash player
<mas_> ok cossier, que es eso de act KB3457FE3?
<cossier> mas_, e ahi la cuestion que nunca sabia que diantres estaba actualizando windows!!!!
<fenix> hola
<mas_> aaaaaaaaaa jajajaj ya entendi
<fenix> como estan
<mas_> hola
<fenix> mas_: como te va
<mas_> bn y a ti?
<fenix> fino
<mas_> ;)
<Dantix> hola Sres, he instaldo LTSP desde el alternate CD del 10.10, pero falló al configurar dhcpd.conf por que mi eth0 estaba dinámica. Hay algún comando que configure dhcpd de para que funcione LTSP?
<SorayaUbuntu> hola,alguien aqui usa lightscribe
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, nop
<SorayaUbuntu> necesito el comando para correr la aplicacion,la original,,no la que ubunntu tiene alterna
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, eso es apra hacer caratulas no??
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, no entiendo!!!
<hashashin> SorayaUbuntu, en la web de lightscribe hay un apartado de linux, pero ellos sólo tienen una aplicación sencillita, normalmente eso lo implementa el software de grabación en sí, nero tiene su pogramilla por ejemplo
<ClaudioAndres> Hola
<Jise> buenas
<ClaudioAndres> amigos una consulta, alguien a transmitido twitcam desde ubuntu
<ClaudioAndres> mi webcam tira imagen por skype entre otros programas sin problemas, pero nada por twitcam
<SorayaUbuntu> cossier, si es para imprimir caratulas en el propio cd
<SorayaUbuntu> y hay un comando en terminal para usar el original,me gusta mas que el alterno que ubuntu suple
<SorayaUbuntu> hashashin, si tengo el paquete .deb instalado ya,pero necesito el comando para crear un shortcut
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, te refieres a wine??
<SorayaUbuntu> cossier, nop,lightsribe
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, desde nautilus puedes crear enlaces en el escritorio
<SorayaUbuntu> para ubuntu lo instale,pero el de por si no trae shortcut
<SorayaUbuntu> es en terminal que c corre la apicacion para que salga lightscribe
<SorayaUbuntu> y no c el comando
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, y como se llama el paquete???
<cossier> lo puedes saber con el mismo gedebi
<SorayaUbuntu> ya te digo
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, y miras en ficheros instalados y buscas /usr/bin/xxxxx el que aparezca
<SorayaUbuntu> lightscribe-1.18.19.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb y el lightscribeApplications-1.18.15.1-linux-2.6-intel
<hashashin> mira en /opt SorayaUbuntu
<SorayaUbuntu> como llego a opt ?
<SorayaUbuntu> donde esta localizado ?
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, desde terminal cd /opt/
<SorayaUbuntu> la aplicacion esta inslalada,lo c por que la installe amigos
<SorayaUbuntu> es el comando lo qeu necesito
<SorayaUbuntu> pense qeu alguien auqi usaba eso
<SorayaUbuntu> y sabia el comando
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, instalaste un paquete deb?
<hashashin> el "comando" está ahi SorayaUbuntu /opt/lightscribeApplications/SimpleLabeler/SimpleLabeler, molestaté en mirarlo al menos XD
<dabor> SorayaUbuntu, en propiedades del paquete ves los archivos instalados (synaptic)
<SorayaUbuntu> ya muchachos lo encontre en opt
<SorayaUbuntu> solo que no sabia como hacerlo en terminal
<SorayaUbuntu> lo encontre usando nautilus
<SorayaUbuntu> grasias
<SorayaUbuntu> hashashin, muchas grasias
<hashashin> na
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, aun asi deberia aperecer en el menu Otros o algo asi :-P
<hashashin> no tiene pq cossier si no crea un .desktop el paquete... sólo no se crea
<hashashin> solo*
<SorayaUbuntu> nunca me ha salido en el menu esa aplicacion
<SorayaUbuntu> tengo qeu crear uno yo manualmente
<Jakeukalane> SorayaUbuntu, si te pasa esto alguna vez y sabes el nombre la aplicación aunque no su comando puedes hacer esto→
<Jakeukalane> 1. irte a synaptic y en el paquete instalado mirar en opciones como se llama el paquete instalado en /bin.
<Jakeukalane> 2. buscar en una terminal con el comando "whereis" que seguramente te hubiese solucionado el problema en este caso
<Jakeukalane> (a veces hay programas que no añaden sus elementos al menú)
<cossier> SorayaUbuntu, si con el boton derecho creas una lanzadora y en comando pones lo que puso hashashin
<Reisilver> hola gente
<SorayaUbuntu> ustedes son los mejores,tambien encontre ahy el folder donde poner mas imagenes para usar con el programa lightscribe
<SorayaUbuntu> yo ire directamente al menu y creare una nuevo shortcut para el programa ahy me da la opcion de buscar que es lo que quiero correr
<SorayaUbuntu> y lo busco,,muchas grasias ;0
<mcork> hola amigos
<mcork> tengo una duda
<mcork> uso ubuntu 10.10 y como hago para que me aparesca el grub donde me diga a modo de prueba de fallos? gracias
<mcork> :-(
<leon4708> hola
<leon4708> hola
<mcork> hola
<leon4708> alguien me puede ayudar???
<mcork> yo tambien necesito ayuda
<mcork> uso ubuntu 10.10 y como hago para que me aparesca el grub donde me diga a modo de prueba de fallos? gracias
<leon4708> hay algun programa para grabar video desde una capturadora
<leon4708> ??
<mcork> leon4708:  K3B
<leon4708> alguna idea
<leon4708> ???
<mcork> para ver videos en la computadora
<mcork> o para verlos en el dvd
<fosco_> mcork: durante el arranque, justo despues del resumen de la bios pulsa el tabulador varias veces
<mcork> fosco_: gracias
<mcork> y despues
<leon4708> asi es para grabarlos a dvd
<mcork> esa duda la tengo tambien yo
<leon4708> tengo una capturadora de video win tv
<leon4708> y pues quiero sacarle provecho
<mcork> la duda de no saber como grabar los videos a dvd la he tenido siempre
<leon4708> mira que hace ya mucho uso ubuntu y me gusta
<leon4708> y poco   a poco e encotrado las aplicasiones para no depender de ningun otro sistema
<leon4708> pero esto de la captura de video aun es desconocido para mi
<mcork> ah mi me dijeron esto pero no lo entiendo http://problemes.auna.com/ES/es_complex.html
<leon4708> no nada??
<leon4708> horale
<leon4708> se ve bien
<leon4708> hay que estudiarlo
<leon4708> lo que queda sin resolver es lo de la captura de video desde un tuner tv
<mcork> trate de arrancar el ubuntu y le di varias veces el tabulador y no me arranco en modo a prueba de fallos? algo haria mnal
<mcork> :-(
<leon4708> para que quieres entrar aen modo a rueba de fallos???
<dabor> leon4708, http://www.muylinux.com/2009/05/21/10-aplicaciones-de-edicion-y-proceso-de-video-geniales
<mcork> bueno porque perdi mi clave de root y me dijero que en modo de prueba de fallos lo podia recuperas
<dabor> mcork, habias creado una clave de root?
<mcork> tengo dos maquinas, en una osea esta si la cree y no me acuerdo y en la otra no la cree
<leon4708> ok gracias dabor
<leon4708> voy a checar el link
<mcork> es esta maquina no me acuerdo de la clave de root,
<dabor> mcork, utiliza sudo con tu clave de usuario
<mcork> aja
<mcork> alli es que estoy mi ubuntu entra sin pedirme clave de usuario
<mcork> entra solo+
<mcork> alguien me la instalo y me entra solo sin clave
<telequito> alguien tiene el ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<telequito> he actualizado del karmic a este y me sale el siguiente error al arrancar: Pulse S para omitir el Montaje o M para recuperar manualmente USB, alguine me puede ayudar
<leon4708> bajalo de pagina de ubuntu
<telequito> alguien me ayuda ?
<dabor> telequito, estas iniciando con un usb conectado?
<telequito> si, el del rarton
<telequito> puede ser eso
<mcork> dabor:
<mcork> que puedo hacer?
<dabor> mcork, que neceitas hacer?
<mcork> pues no puedo usar sudo
<mcork> no tengo usuario
<telequito> porque cuando intento abrir en el namoroka un pdf me da error de que no tengo el pdf me pasa a raiz de la actualizacion
<mcork> alguien me la instalo y menos se la de root
<dabor> mcork, necesitas saber la clave de tu usuario, minimo eso
<mcork> no te digo que un jefe me la instalo el ubuntu y me dejo sin saber clave de usuario, solo entra sin pedir nada
<hashashin> mcork, preguntale la clave a tu jefe, si no te la dio igual no quiere que la tengas XD
<mcork> mmmmmm
<mcork> no me parece simpatico
<mcork> porque quiero instalar unas cositas
<leon4708> pues que dificil
<mcork> :'(
<dabor> mcork, se la pides a tu jefe
<dabor> por algo la habrá puesto
<mcork> no esta
<leon4708> y porque no entras desde un live cd de ubuntu o otra distribucion linux
<leon4708> respaldas tu informacion
<leon4708> y vuelves instalar tu mismo todo
<mcork> y la otra maquina que tengo si tengo nombre de usuario pero no me acuerdo la de root
<dabor> mcork, no neceitas la clave de root para nada
<mcork> ahhh
<leon4708> hey explicame que le paso a tu maquina
<leon4708> esque yo nose
<dabor> mcork, para entrar a linux siempre hay que tener un nombre de usuario
<leon4708> y talves lo que necesitas sea mas simple
<mcork> claro
<newby93> señores
<newby93> no me deja acceder
<omikron4> buenas.. a todos
<omikron4> jolin como tarda el foro ubuntu-es
<newby93> a cd /home/david/Escritorio/programacion
<newby93> no me deja entrar
<fosco_> newby93, seguramente lo creaste con sudo
<fosco_> y ahora es de root
<fosco_> ls -l /home/david/Escritorio/programacion
<fosco_> con eso lo sabrás
<newby93> gracias
<EquisDee> ¿Cómo saber cuánto espacio ocupa un archivo determinado? "du -ch | grep direcory" sirve para un directorio... ¿Pero cómo lo hago con un archivo normal y corriente?
<fosco_> EquisDee, du -sh archivo
<EquisDee> Gracias. bb
<leon4708> huy que enrredo
<leon4708> sino entras porque no tienes la clave
<leon4708> y nadamas no sabes ni como haserle porque perdiste la clave pues
<leon4708> no veo la manera de que lo hagas
<leon4708> la opcion del live cd te puede servir si deplano piensas en instalar otra ves
<leon4708> para que salves todo lo que tengas que salvar
<leon4708> o pide la contraseña perdida a el que te la instalo
<nach0> hola
<nach0> alguien sabe porque algunos torrentes no funcionan en transmission (error:permiso denegado) y si van en deluge??
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> de nuevo.
<Jacruth> hi
<Jacruth> do you know regular expressions?
<mimecar> Jacruth: este es un canal en español
<omikron4> expresiones regulares?? de que?
<Jacruth> hostia, este es el español? lo siento
<Jacruth> estoy intentando hacer un rename de un monton de gif
<Jacruth> son de este estilo:
<Jacruth> 1.gif 2.gif 10.gif...
<Jacruth> y estoy intentando crear la expresion regular para todos ellos
<Jacruth> por ahora tengo esto: '/\d+.gif'
<omikron4> en python esta range Jacruth
<fenix> hola amigos tengo un problema espero me puedan ayudar
<Jacruth> eh, sea como fuere, el problema es que al hacer rename
<Jacruth> me salta esto:
<Jacruth> Search pattern not terminated at (eval 1) line 1
<fenix> acabo de configurar el zimbra y todo segun va bien pero envia correo y no los recibe
<fenix> lo tengo de forma local
<mimecar> envias de local a local ?
<fenix> eso es lo que quiero el chat de zimbra funciona
<fenix> pero el correo no
<fenix> me sale este error
<fenix> pastebin.com/05zF05fx
<mimecar> pon la dirección bien
<fenix> htttp://pastebin.com/05zF05fx
<fenix> los correos me quedan en diferidos
<omikron4> fenix te sobra un t en htttp
<omikron4> y por eso no te lleva a la direccion
<fenix> http://pastebin.com/05zF05fx
<mimecar> postfix los manda a localhost?
<fenix> disculpa :$
<fenix> de verdad no entiendo muy bien tu pregunta
<fenix> es que con zimbra estoy algo novato
<mimecar> mandas correos desde localhost a localhost ?
<fenix> bueno es una red local es algo asi
<mimecar> has preguntado en el canal de zimbra?
<fenix> no se cual es ese canal
<mimecar> #zimbra o #zimbra-es si existen
<fenix> voy a ver
<Jacruth> ya sé, será: /^\d*,gif$/
<fenix> gracias
<fenix> pero hablan en ingles jeje voy a ver si puedo comunicarme algo
<fenix> jejeje
<fenix> mimecar: mas o menos por donde piensas tu que devo ver para resolver este error
<mimecar> no he usado zimbra
<mimecar> pregunta en un canal o foro de zimbra
<fenix> ok beno muchas gracias
<Jacruth> bien
<Jacruth> imaginemos que quiero mostrar por pantalla todos los archivos del sistema
<Jacruth> que cumplan ese patron
<Jacruth> ¿sería con grep?
<Jacruth> grep '/^\d*,gif$/' /
<Jacruth> quizás?
<mimecar> no lo creo
<m4v> Jacruth: con find, find <ruta> -iname "*patron*"
<Jacruth> aah, herejia! me dice que no
<darth_> hola a todos
<Jacruth> find: aviso: habitualmente, los nombres de archivo en Unix no contienen barras diagonales (aunque las rutas sí). Eso significa que «-iname «/^\\d+.gif$/»» probablemente resulte siempre falso en este sistema. Q
<Jacruth> ah! que dificil es todo joder!
<tecnico> que es lo que estas queriendo hace?
<tecnico> segun tu que se supone que esa expression evaluara?
<Jacruth> renombrar todos los archivos que...
<Jacruth> pues evaluara todos los archivos del estilo 4.gif 20.gif 2000.gif
<tecnico> 4.gif lo quieres renombrar a que ?
<Jacruth> a d20_4.gif
<tecnico> quieres solor renombrar los archivos que tengan nombres de digitos unicamente o todos los .gif en el directorio?
<Jacruth> bueno, basicamente es lo mismo, porque todos los del directorio son asi
<tecnico> en bash:     for i in *.gif; do echo mv $i d${i}; done
<tecnico> si estas satisfecho con eso, entonces remueve el 'echo' de la expresion
<Jacruth> probando
<tecnico> perdone    cambia d${i}  a d20_${i}
<Jacruth> PERFECTO!!!!!!
<Jacruth> desde luego es un milagro!
<tecnico> te estabas complicando la vida con python
<adrian15b> tecnico: No tendria que ser *gif ?
<tecnico> adrian15b: seria igual
<Jacruth> tecnico, ¿mi expresion te parecia ligeramenet correcta?
<Jacruth> ya es por curiosidad
<adrian15b> tecnico: pues con el punto escapado, ahora que pienso
<tecnico> no mucho pero yo no se python tampoco
<adrian15b> tecnico: *\.gif
<tecnico> con bash puedes hacer un millon de cosas muy facil.   Si quieres renombrar 4.gif a 4_x.gif por ejemplo:   for i in *.gif ; do mv $i ${i%%.*}_xx.gif; done
<tecnico> Jacruth: ^
<Jacruth> nunca he sido muy de bash, pero muchas gracias tecnico
<Jacruth> me has ayudado tremendamente
<adrian15b> tecnico: Olvida lo que he dicho, ahora caigo que para un caracter bash utiliza el ?.
<simoneta> hola
<simoneta> necesito ayuda con servidor irc
<adrian15c> tecnico: lo del 4.gif no lo he entendido. He visto unos tanto por cientos... Son tuyos o mi blackberry que hace el tonto?
<tecnico> si, es dos %
<ClaudioAndres> Hola, alguien sabe mostrar mi escritorio como si fuera una web cam ?? alguna opcion que no sea WebCamStudio ??
<adrian15c> tecnico: era pasar de 4.gif a 4_x.gif no? Ahora que lo pienso los dos %% sí tienen sentido pero porque entonces pones 2 x al final?
<tecnico> adrian15c: fur un error tipografico.. ese era solo un ejemplo.  Originalmente el queria renombrar 4.gif a d20_4.gif  entonces no era necesario manipular la variable $i, solo aniadirle el prefijo d20_
<adrian15c> tecnico: ok
<Killman> hola
<mama21mama> 0/
<Killman> alguien sabe como hacer para tener logs en irssi?
<tecnico> Killman:   /help log
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-18
<linxther> que onda
<linxther> dos cuestiones me traen por aca
<mama21mama> !ask | linxther
<kubot> linxther: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<linxther> no puedo acceder a mi red local
<linxther> por culpa del gestor de contraseñas
<linxther> eso de los permisos para acceder como el kwallet de kde
<guatemala> hola
<guatemala> buenas noches
<guatemala> a todos
<jmanuel_cool> saludos genteses
<mama21mama> 0/
<GUATEMALA> Perdon me cai
<GUATEMALA> Alguien sabe si ay un adm
<GUATEMALA> de IRC
<GUATEMALA> ??
 * hashashin nas
<Jakeukalane> buenas, se puede hacer un locate que sólo devuelva archivos ocultos?
<seyacat> HOLA TODOS!
<Nayr> Hola chicos. Por alguna extraña razón, este juego llamado xmoto no funcionará. Funcionó el día de hoy, así que no sé ... El error fue: No hay tarjeta de sonido. Excepción grave: no se puede abrir el archivo de base de datos. Actualmente estoy ejecutando ubuntu netbook.
<Nayr> el error se presentó en la terminal
<Nayr> Voy a tratar de reiniciar
<dc_361> hola amigos alguien conoce un buen laboratorio con GNS3 en espanol ?
<xuzas> no
<bollullera> hola
 * OberonKing is away: a comer!!!
 * OberonKing is back (gone 00:56:20)
<Julian> buenas
<Julian> chicos alguien me podria ayudar con lo siguiente...
<Julian> find . -type d -exec bash -c 'cd "$1" || exit; cat lista-imagenes | grep \; | echo "$1" || exit;' _ {} \;
<Julian> tengo este comando... lo que trato de hacer es buscar en varios directorios el archivo lista-imagenes y si tiene una ; que lo muestre y me muestre el directorio donde esta ubicado
<pipo65> buenas
<arp-> Hola pipo65
<pipo65> hola arp-
<pipo65> como se nota q la ultima version de ubuntu esta funcionando bien
<pipo65> pocas son las preguntas de los usuarios
<m4v> es hora de dormir.
<pipo65> m4v: tu siempre despierto
<pipo65> hora de dormir
<pipo65> pero si solo son las
<pipo65> 12:15
<neo_> Hola...alguien sabe como copiar y pegar textos de una terminal en ubuntu?...uso Ctrl+Shift+C y Ctrl+Shift+V y ninguno actua...solo actua con los clicks del mouse
<chema> alguien esta usando unity?
<chema> y que ya le sepa masomenos
<chema> ?
<chema> nadie esta usando unity?
<Killman> chema: yo no
<chema> ah, quien si?
<neo_> nose q es eso :S
<neo_> killman tenes idea de como copiar y pegar en terminales?..s 1 pregunta tonta..pero..no me funciona segun san googliee xD
<Killman> neo_: sí
<neo_> podrias decirme como? :D
<Killman> neo_: para copiar es cp por ejemplo cp fichero.txt archivos
<neo_> nono
<Killman> O_O
<neo_> copiar texto de la terminal
<neo_> no de 1 archivo
<Killman> neo_: sin mouse?
<Killman> neo_: Ctrl + shift + c
<neo_> no me funciona :S
<neo_> con la tty7 de grafico activa..voy a a cualquier terminal, selecciono y apreto eso y despues ctrl+shift+v y no hace nada :S
<neo_> sera xq ta abierta la tty grafica?
<neo_> se ve q nadie sabe ugh
<_Richie_> make -j2  => es para compilar usando 2 procesadores?
<_Richie_> en realidad quiero usar 2 hilos
<kalo__> buenas buenas a todos
<kalo__> que lap-top me recomiendan que jale bien con ubuntu
<uscratch> kalo__: todo depende para como que te va a servir
<uscratch> kalo__: dell esta ofreciendo ubuntu preinstalado
<uscratch> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&l=en&cs=19
<_Richie_> Kalo__ => cualquier modelo de la marca dell funcionara bien con Ubuntu
<_Richie_> Kalo__ => aca puedes ver el hardware certificado por canonical
<_Richie_> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Critical_Error> buenas!
<tkw-one> buenas que tal, una preguntica.. que version ligera de ubuntu puedo instalar en una apple mac powerbook g3???
<Critical_Error> tengo un problema con el booteo de ubuntu, alguien me puede ayudar?
<uscratch> tkw-one: si
<tkw-one> uscratch: si que?
<uscratch> tkw-one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC
<uscratch> tkw-one: si se puede instalar, creo que la ultima version que da para powerpc es la 9.04
<uscratch> Critical_Error: que pasa
<Critical_Error> tengo 2 discos en la pc uno con windows y otro con ubuntu, cuando saco el de windows deja de salir el menu y de cargar ubuntu
<Critical_Error> como que el menu de boot quedo en el disco de windows
<Critical_Error> el disco del windows lo quiero sacar
<Critical_Error> pero cuando lo saco no carga mas ubuntu que esta en otro disco
<Critical_Error> se entiende?
<uscratch> a ver 1, disco  windows
<uscratch> 2 disco ubuntu
<Critical_Error> si
<uscratch> saca 1 no funciona 2
<Critical_Error> eso
<uscratch> saca 2  si funciona
<Critical_Error> el 2 tiene ubuntu ese no lo saco
<uscratch> ok
<Critical_Error> pero el disco uno tiene una poarticion chiquita que dice reservado para el sistema
<uscratch> el paso a seguir es este para verificar
<tkw-one> Critical_Error: no tiene que ver el windows.. lo que pasa es que la particion activa es la que tiene windows y es la misma que tiene el arrancador de boteo... la solucion .. pues copiar el mbr en el disco que tiene linux y ya... claro. espere a que un experto lo oriente mejor.
<Critical_Error> copiar el MBR es copiar esa particion chiquita que te nombre antes?
<uscratch> copias todo el archivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg y lo pegas aqui:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com nos mandas el reslutado
<uscratch> o el enlace
<Critical_Error> soy muy nuevo, me podrias decir la linea de comando para ver el /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<uscratch> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<uscratch> Critical_Error: recuerda no tienes que pegar la información  aqui si no en  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, son las reglas
<tkw-one> uscratch: gracias por la ayuda con lo del sistema ubuntu para mac.... solo una cosita, no sera muy pesado el 9.04 para un equipo de la epoca de los dinosaurios?
<Critical_Error> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533745/
<uscratch> tkw-one: no, todo depende de la ram
<uscratch> y que version de power pc
<tkw-one> gracias man.
<Critical_Error> me salio?
<uscratch> Critical_Error: excelente
<uscratch> tkw-one: hay otras distros tambien que soportan powerpc, si no quisieras optar por ubuntu
<tkw-one> Critical_Error: y para que le saca los discos a su compu... el manoseo de discos a la fija los daña.... pero sus razones tendra.
<Critical_Error> estoy tratando de aprender y hago muchas macanas :S
<uscratch> tkw-one: incluso puedes instalar un escritorio  ligero como lxde o xfce si no carga bien
<Critical_Error> si tenes un momento te cuento bien cual es el plan
<uscratch> Critical_Error: mira, grub se ha instalado en el disco donde  esta win....
<uscratch> Critical_Error: la opción sería instalar grub en el disco 2
<Critical_Error> que macana, yo habia elegido automatico :(
<uscratch> Critical_Error: se puede realizar con SDG
<Critical_Error> grub es el sector de boot?
<uscratch> Critical_Error: grub se encarga de dar inicio a ubuntu y otros sistemas
<uscratch> Critical_Error: es el boot loader
<uscratch> Critical_Error: y se instala en el mbr en algunos casos o sea en el sector de inicio del disco
<Critical_Error> entiendo...
<uscratch> Critical_Error: el caso es que el disco 2 (ubuntu) no tiene instalado grub
<Critical_Error> te cuento un poco mas como es la idea a ver si se te ocurre alguna solucion mas simple
<uscratch> Critical_Error: descarga super grub disc
<uscratch> Critical_Error: grabalo en cd
<uscratch> Critical_Error: quita el disco 1 (windows)
<Critical_Error> en este momento el disco 1 tiene el grub y un win 7 y el 2 ubuntu y muchisimos datos que no entran en otro disco. Lo que quiero hacer es:
<Critical_Error> que el disco 1 tenga 2 particiones una con win y otra con ubuntu
<Critical_Error> y que el disco 2 tenga solo datos y sea NTFS
<Critical_Error> el principal problema es que los datos del disco 2 no me entran en el 1
<tkw-one> uscratch: mi solucion estaba cerca, pregunto no seria mejor solo copiar el mbr al disco 2 y ya??? o porque no es buena idea? .
<uscratch> no se
<uscratch> puede ser, pero tendria que editar grub despues
<Critical_Error> si se puede hacer seria buenisimo tengo 3 live cd diferentes
<uscratch> o actualizarlo
<Critical_Error> diferentes editores de particiones
<uscratch> Critical_Error: pregunta? vas a instalar esos sistemas operativos de nuevamente?
<Critical_Error> quiero aclarar algo, el ubuntu del disco 2 lo quiero borrar y intalar uno de 0 ebn el disco 1
<Critical_Error> el tema es que cuando arranco con el live cd de ubuntu no me deja usar libremente los datos que estan dentro de mi carpeta personal de ubuntu
<Critical_Error> son solo lectura]
<uscratch> si obviamente, porque tiene un sistema de seguridad
<tkw-one> Critical_Error: jajajjaa, eso es porque usted no se pone como super usuario o root.
<Critical_Error> si los copio a otra parte del sistema de archivos del ubuntu?
<uscratch> no
<Critical_Error> digo sacarlos de la carpeta de mi usuario
<Critical_Error> para poder modificarlos desde el live cd de ubuntu
<uscratch> Critical_Error: donde vas a mandar los archivos de ubuntu?
<tkw-one> gracias.. chao.
<Critical_Error> una ves que tenga los dos sistemas en el disco 1 acomodo los datos y formateo el disco 2
<uscratch> ok
<Critical_Error> pero no puedo poner los sistemas en el disco 1 porque deja de andar el 2 y no podria sacar los datos
<Critical_Error> me estoy ahogando en un vaso de agua no?
<uscratch> Critical_Error: ve a la terminal y escribe: sudo fdisk -l
<uscratch> Critical_Error: lo mandas por pastebin
<uscratch> Critical_Error: tene paciencia, ya vamos adelantando algo
<Critical_Error> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533754/
<uscratch> Critical_Error: pero alli muestra 3 discos
<Critical_Error> si el 3ro esta roto, lo uso para cosas no importantes
<Critical_Error> o temporales
<uscratch> ok
<uscratch> Critical_Error: ya sabes de puntos de montaje?
<Critical_Error> parte de este backup esta llendo a ese lugar
<Critical_Error> sobre linux 0
<Critical_Error> lo conoci hace 3 meses nada mas
<Critical_Error> sobre linux o con lives cd tipo windows XPE hago de todo
<Critical_Error> sobre windows digo
<uscratch> Critical_Error:  abre la carpeta donde vas a mover tus archivos
<Critical_Error> cuales archivos?
<Critical_Error> los datos? estan desparramados sobre el disco 2 con el ubuntu
<uscratch> si
<Critical_Error> varias carpetas: descargas escritorio, docuemtnos etc
<uscratch> Critical_Error: necesito que le quites permisos al los archivos de ubuntu
<uscratch> Critical_Error: o bien puede ver si se pueden copiar desde root
<uscratch> Critical_Error: vamos con lo fácil
<Critical_Error> dale
<uscratch> Critical_Error: en la terminal escribe sudo nautilus
<Critical_Error> con podes modificar los datos del ubuntu desde un live cd ya alcnaza
<uscratch> Critical_Error: y ve si puedes mover tus archivos
<Critical_Error> tengo la ventana abierta
<Critical_Error> estoy en la carpeta root
<Critical_Error> puedo copiar cosas a esa carpeta
<uscratch> no
<uscratch> ve a /home
<uscratch> y buscas tus archivos
<uscratch> y los mueves
<Critical_Error> a donde los muevo? a root?
<uscratch> no
<uscratch> a la particion del disco 1
<uscratch> parece que nautilus no muestra los nombres de las particiones cuando los abres como root
<Critical_Error> ahora si puedo copiar y modificar lo que quiera, estoy dentro del sistema, el probloema es cuando entro con el live cd de ubuntu
<uscratch> pensé que estabas con el livecd
<uscratch> ups
<uscratch> jejeje
<Critical_Error> todo bien
<Critical_Error> y si le cambio los permisos a mi carpeta del /home
<Critical_Error> los podria modificar con un live cd?
<uscratch> no
<Critical_Error> cuando vi el el disco 2 no cargaba ubuntu volvi a enchyfar el disco 1 y estoy adentro
<uscratch> seria conveniente
<uscratch> no seria conveniente*
<uscratch> mucho tiempo
<uscratch> Critical_Error: carga el livecd
<Critical_Error> naaa es por un rato, para instalar los 2 SO en el disco 1 mover la data y listo. incluso lo podria hacer cpon el modem de internet apagado si te parece inseguro
<uscratch> asi sale todo de un solo
<Critical_Error> apago internet le doy full acceso a la carpeta /home y me pongo a formatiar el disco 1 con las 2 particiones para win y ubuntu
<Critical_Error> como la ves?
<Critical_Error> parto el disco 1 en dos un ntfs y un ext4 instalo windows primero o ubuntu primero?
<uscratch> Critical_Error: en wind.... tienes archivos que sacar?
<Critical_Error> cuando tengo los 2 andando veo como convierto el disco 2 a ntfs sin perder la data que queda
<Critical_Error> el disco 1 esta listo para particionar lo unico que me frena es el grub
<Critical_Error> toda la data esta en el 2 y el 3
<uscratch> anh
<uscratch> eso esta fácil
<uscratch> Critical_Error: yo que fuera, instalo el disco uno, teniendo desconectado el disco 2 y 3
<uscratch> instalo win y ubuntu
<uscratch> cuando termino de instalar
<uscratch> conecto los otros discos
<Critical_Error> si hago eso, no voy a poder entrar al /home del desco 2
<uscratch> y empiezo a mover los archivos y a formatear el 2 dos
<uscratch>  y listo
<Critical_Error> disco 2 ubuntu
<uscratch> no
<uscratch> Critical_Error: no tengas pena de eso
<uscratch> Critical_Error: para eso hay chmod
<Critical_Error> que es chmod?
<uscratch> Critical_Error: es para cambiar permisos y poder mover archivos
<uscratch> y modificarlos
<Critical_Error> me pide la clave de este usuario que estoy usuando?
<Critical_Error> pide user y pass?
<Critical_Error> ojo que los permisos de mi carpeta personal en /home son de acceder a archivos, pero no de modificar y crear
<uscratch> igual
<Critical_Error> si entro desde otro ubuntu de otro disco me parece que voy a tener problemas. o no?
<CuriousX> Critical_Error: para modificar tenes que agregarle "w" al chmod
<Critical_Error> el chmod es un comando?
<CuriousX> si
<uscratch> Critical_Error: por ejemplo chmod 777 /media/disco2/home/cirticalerror -R
<CuriousX> me parece que -R va despues de "777"
<uscratch> puede ser
<CuriousX> si asi es
<Critical_Error> -R, --recursive         cambia ficheros y directorios recursivamente
<CuriousX> bien ahi hiciste un --help XD
<Critical_Error> cambia los permisos?
<Critical_Error> a la fuerza o con la clave del mi usuario?
<CuriousX> primero esa carpeta tiene que pertenecerte
<Critical_Error> para eso uso el chmod?
<CuriousX> es decir con "ls -l <carpeta> podes ver al usuario y al grupo al que peryenece
<Critical_Error> osea que lo tengo que usar ahora antes de querer modificar los datos desde el live cd
<CuriousX> no tengo idea que queres hacer
<CuriousX> queres reestablecer un backup ?
<Critical_Error> uscratch esta mas al tanto...
<CuriousX> y reestablecer los permisos ?
<Critical_Error> es un lio barbaro el que me arme :S
<CuriousX> entonces me hago a un lado el podra ayudarte
<Critical_Error> te agradezco mucho la colaboracion
<CuriousX> ;)
<uscratch> CuriousX: quiere formatear el ubuntu en disco 2, pero tiene miedo de no poder acceder a su home
<josue> alguien por ahi me recomienda un buen programa de mensajeria instantanea??? el emesene me ha fallado ultimamente
<uscratch> pidgin
<Critical_Error> me encanta el pidgin
<Critical_Error> hasta en windows lo uso
<CuriousX> no pasa nada con root accedes
<josue> ese no lo he probado, q tanto se puede hacer
<josue> ahi
<josue> ??
<CuriousX> y le cambias los permisos para el nuevo usuario que crees
<Critical_Error> curio mira que arranque con un live cd de ubuntu y no pude modificar el /home mi carpeta personal
<CuriousX> josue: proba  Pidgin
<Critical_Error> tengo acceso pero solo lectura
<uscratch> Critical_Error: porque en livecd no hereda los permisos
<uscratch> Critical_Error: debes de modificar los permisos
<josue> gracias , curiousX
<josue> ando descargando el paqte
<josue> no lo trajo mi ubuntu
<Critical_Error> les parece mal si desconecto de internet cambio en las propiedades de mi carpeta personal los permisos y le doy full acceso a todos
<Critical_Error> ?
<uscratch> ok
<uscratch> dale
<Critical_Error> pruebo eso, cualquier cosa trato de volver
<Critical_Error> muchas gracias a los 2!
<CuriousX> Critical_Error: desmonta la particion y volvela a montar con la opcion "rw" de "mount" quedaria algo asi "mount -o rw /dev/<disco> /mnt/<carpeta>
<Critical_Error> uscratch: gracias por la pasiencia!
<CuriousX> de nada =)
<uscratch> de nada
<Critical_Error> hasta pronto!
<uscratch> "despacio porque precisa"
<josue> UNA  PREGUNTA, PARA AQUELLOS Q USAN PIDGIN
<chilicuil> !caps
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<josue> HAY ALGUNA FORMA DE DEJAR LAS IMAGENES D EMIS CONTACTOS MAS GRANDES EN LA VISTA PRINCIPAL DEL PROGRAMA
<josue> ??
<josue> perdón
<josue> no sabia lo de las mayusculas
<chilicuil> no te preocupes josue
<josue> apenas segunda vez que entro a este foro, y que bueno que kubot me hizo la aclaración, es bueno aprender
<josue> ¿Alguién puede resolver mi duda sobre Pidgin ?
<chilicuil> josue: ummm, no se que hora sea por alla, pero aqui son la 1 de la mañana, si no te responden te sugeriria que hicieras la misma pregunta dentro de unas horas
<josue> ja
<josue> disculpen, aqui en Mérida es la misma hora
<alhen> josue, dame un segundo
<josue> alhen ok
<palint240> hola
<josue> hola
<josue> palint
<palint240> comoe stas amigo
<josue> tienes algo que comentar sobre ubuntu
<josue> ??
<josue> palint
<josue> pasame tu email
<palint240> amigo
<palint240> es
<palint240> linux-190@hotmail.com
<palint240> comentar
<palint240> pues...
<palint240> no creo que tenga en mente algo
<josue> alguien por ahi sabe porque surgen problemas para conectar msn en el Empathy??, como solucionarlo??
<palint240> pues
<palint240> josue
<palint240> a mi igual me daba problemas
<palint240> depronto sea por una actualizasion que na s echo aun
<sat> hola, como es que la verison de oracle puel tiene soporte para usb y la version de los repos ubuntu la ose no tiene?
<CuriousX> sat agregaste tu usuario al grupo virtualbox ?
<alexneb> busco alguna manera de poner dibujos acsii a xchat...
<alexneb> algun script..
<alexneb> sabeis alguno=?
<sergioandres> buenos dias
<sergioandres> tengo un problema bastante "tecnico"
<sergioandres> en el archivo /etc/init.d/rc.local
<sergioandres> ponemos para que se cargue automaticamente, una carpeta compartida que esta en un server de windows
<sergioandres> en el 95% de las maquians que tenemos con ubuntu, se carga bien
<sergioandres> pero en el resto, ese archivo no carga la carpeta al inicio
<sergioandres> y hay q hacerlo manualmente
<sergioandres> con /etc/init.d/rc.local start
<sergioandres> alguna idea?
<sergioandres> hay alguien?
<alexneb> si.. pero ni idea compay.. so siento
<fosco__> sergioandres, por defecto ese archivo debería estar en /etc/rc.local
<sergioandres> si fosco__ perdon me equivoque yo
<sergioandres> fosco__: esta donde vos decis, me equivoque al escribir
<fosco__> en principio ese archivo se lee siempre
<pol90> hola buenos diasss
<fosco__> sergioandres, en las maquinas que supuestamente no lo lee mira si ese archivo contiene más cosas
<fosco__> en ese caso asegurate de que ninguna da error
<pol90> el martes mi portatil con la 10.10 murió, y ayer compré un hp G62
<sergioandres> fosco__: Reviso ahora, pero no contiene nada que no traiga ya el archivo, lo unico que le agregamos es la carpeta
<pol90> alguien sabe como arreglar las hotkeys, tecla fn, tecla bloqueo...?
<fosco__> sergioandres, de todas maneras para montar sistemas de ficheros lo correcto sería usar /etc/fstab en lugar de /etc/rc.local
<sergioandres> fosco__: Es una carpeta que se encuentra en un servidor
<fosco__> lo se
<sergioandres> fosco__: ¿te muestro como la agregamos? Para ver si hay algo mal en eso
<fosco__> ok
<sergioandres> mount -t smbfs -o username=compras,password=compras06,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw //192.168.1.25/compras /home/usuario/Escritorio/DOCS
<fosco__> asegurate de que /home/usuario/Escritorio/DOCS existe
<sergioandres> fosco__: Te aclaro, yo mucho no entiendo de esto, por mas q este hace 2 años laburando, nunca tenemos graves problemas :P
<sergioandres> fosco__: Si, existe
<palint240> hola
 * hashashin nas
 * hashashin re
<louismalle> re
<nycko> re
<awueloarrekinte> irie
 * mama21mama 0/
<ramrebol> alguien que use vi me puede decir a que se refiere "Goto normal mode and press \ll"?.
<mama21mama> modo normal
<ramrebol> mama21mama: algo me decia que era modo normal :P  pero como hago eso?  Yo se que los comandos los pongo con :command, pero eso del slash no se como hacer para que funcione
<ramrebol> a que se refiere con modo normal?
<mama21mama> no se uso nano
<ramrebol> mama21mama: gracias :|
<mama21mama> por nada.
<Pancho> Buenas, como lanzar MeMenu que no me sale en el panel?
<julio> buen dia
<julio> me pueden ayudar mi equipo calienta mucho en ubuntu
<granjero> julio, contanos más, que equipo? que versión de ubuntu? etc
<julio> granjero, tengo una envy 15 estoy con ubuntu 10.10
<julio> el procesador automaticamente se pone en performance
<granjero> buscaste en launchpad algun bug?
<granjero> yo no se si te voy a poder ayudar!
<Sadlymistaken> hola, no veo los videos mkv y resulta que no es por culpa de un codec... y no se que hacer... uso SMPlayer
<Pancho> como lanzo MeMenu, me desaparecio de la barra de tareas
<Sadlymistaken> Pancho la barra de tareas la puedes editar
<Pancho> pero no se aparece el programa MeMenu
<Pancho> donde está ?
 * xoan_ buenas
<Pancho> holas
<Pancho> alguien sabe como colocar de nuevo en la barra de tareas MeMenu?
<Pucara> Hola como reestablesco la barra de tareas principal de Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<Pucara> si porque la barra se borro
<Pucara> gracias
<Pucara> me dice que la opcion --recursive es desconicida
<Yoques> Hola
<flypp> Pucara, --recursive-unset, todo junto
<Administrator__> ola instale a ultima version de ubuntu en mi notebook , y no consigo el driver de video cyberblade ya ke es una placa vieja , tampoco me detecta la placa wifi , alguien conoce alguna distro que pueda llegar a instalarme todos los drivers en la instalacion_
<Administrator__> ?
<Pucara> ahora tampoco tengo barra de estado
<Pucara> sin barras
<Pucara> tengo que reiniciar
<Pucara> ?
<dyk> buenas buenas a todos y todas
<Administrator__> ?
<Administrator__> ola instale a ultima version de ubuntu en mi notebook , y no consigo el driver de video cyberblade ya ke es una placa vieja , tampoco me detecta la placa wifi , alguien conoce alguna distro que pueda llegar a instalarme todos los drivers en la instalacion_
<Administrator__> ?
<erUSUL> Administrator__: que grafica es ? nvidia? ati? « lspci | grep -i vga »
<dyk> una duda ya no jala mi pc con ubuntu 9
<dyk> solo pasa del grub
<dyk> pero nada mas
<dyk> como entro con la opcion recovery mode
<amphorae> Pucara, aqui esta la receta que me funciono bien para restaurar el o los paneles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533875/
<erUSUL> dyk: es una de las opciones del menu de grub
<dyk> si ya le di en esa opcion y solo me dice no init found try passing init bootarg
<dyk> que instruccion le puedo dar????
<dyk> o como lo reparo???
<amphorae> dyk, bajate el live cd de parted magic http://partedmagic.com/download.html que si en tu disco hay un linux te lo encuentra y te lo inicia, con grub o sin grub utiliza en el menu extras menu y la opcion grub 1 o 2 segun
<amphorae> dyk despues que estes en tu ubuntu, haces sudo update-grub o sudo grub-install si lo quieres en un pendrive sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<julio> un favor como hago funcionar dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets no me devuelve ningun resultado
<erUSUL> dyk: pasa un fsck con un livecd. puede que la particion esté dañada
<dyk> ok entonces reinicio con cd live
<dyk> ya reinicie
<dyk> le doy donde dice comprobar defectos en el disco???
<dyk> o probar sin instalar???
<erUSUL> dyk: ahora intenta montar la particion de ubuntu. y mira si todo parace correcto. pasale el fsck ( gparted puede hacerlo ) etc
<dela> hola tengo un problema al poner unas opciones del compiz en mi insti derrepente me salio una pantalla en negro con varias lineas y la ultima ponia checking battery o algo asi y no salia de esa pantalla, reinicie el ordenador y a los 15 segundos de loguearme volvia a pasar y asi siempre alguien me puede ayudar???
<amphorae> dyk, dije con el Live CD de Parted Magic que lo bajas de http://partedmagic.com/download.html
<amphorae> No con el Live CD de Ubuntu
<dyk> ok ya lo estoy descargando
<dyk> el problema va ha ser que no tengo quemador para cd
<amphorae> Es una herramienta espectacular para muchas cosas
<dyk> pero de todas formas y alo estoy bajando
<erUSUL> dela: desactiva el compiz/efectos
<amphorae> dyk, entonces tienes que quemar el CD en otro PC o laptop
<dela> desactivando el compiz funcionaria ya bien?
<dela> probe con metacity --replace
<dela> pero no se desactivo
<dyk> ahorita veo como le hago
<amphorae> dyk, como puedes vivir sin unidad grabadora de CDs... ;-
<dyk> hasta el momento lo habia hecho todo por usb pero la pc que se daño no tiene lector de micro sd
<dela> me podeis ayudar porfavor?
<dyk> porq con un cd live me salen puros cuadritos en vez de texto???
<angel_> hola alguien sabe alguna direccion de rutas para simulador openbve linux
<dela> como desactivo permanentemente el compiz?
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> hola Airwolf
<amphorae> dyk, creo que necesitas actualizar tu hardware
<t4k3sh1> dela: Sistema → apariencia → efectos visuales → ninguno
<dela> y por consola se puede desactivar t4k3sh1?
<pipo65> dela: si reconoces el servicio podrias detenerlo con un kill desde otra tty
<pipo65> eso por si los efectos no te dejan iniciar seccion
<pipo65> por ejemplo compiz genera un pid
<pipo65> una ves q tienes ese pid le pones kill -9 pid y listo
<pipo65> y al volver al entorno ya no tienes el efecto
<pipo65> obio q despues puedes buscar la forma de quitarselo
<pipo65> ovio*
<pipo65> dela_:
<pipo65> dela:
<pipo65> cuantos dela q hay
<pipo65> uno es de mentira
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> hola dela
<MDman> irc://dal.net/artica
<mcork> hola
<mcork> una pregunta
<dela_> pipo65
<dela_> estas?
<dela_> de mentira por que lo dices?
<dela> perdona habri dos xchat
<dela> fallo mio
<mcork> Uso ubuntu 10.10 . el cual tengo instalado solamente eso en mi pc, porque no me aparece el menu del grub? el me entra directamente pidiendome la clave y la contraseña? que puedo hacer para ver el menu ? gracias
<dela> para ver el menu instala otro sistema operativo mcork
<dela> deberias de verlo asi
<mcork> ahhh
<dela> cuantos sistemas operativos tienes?
<mcork> tengo un solo sistema operativo ubuntu 101.10
<dela> claro por eso no te sale el menu de grub
<mcork> y no habrá manera de verlo?
<dela> te sale directo
<mcork> mmm
<dela> yo creo que no
<mcork> :-(
<dela> para que quieres verlo?
<mcork> bueno para entrar en el modo de prueba de fallo..
<mcork> para poder entrar alli y darle click a la letra e
<mcork> y editar mi menu
<dela> mmm habra otro modo para entrar en modo prueba de fallos
<dela> haber los expertos si te dicen algo
<dela> yo soy novato
<mcork> esa misma pregunt ala hago yo dela
<dela> yo quiero desactivar el compiz desde consola
<dela> he buscado por internet pero no encuentro ningun comando
<dela> solo metacity --replace pero vuelve a aparecer el compiz
<dela> haber si alguien me puede ayudar
<mcork> aptitude purge compiz
<mcork> no se yo tambien soy novata
<dyk> alguien sabe como se usa el cd live de systemrecue
<file_not_found1> hola
<file_not_found1> q formato me recomiendan para exportar videos en openshot que no pesen muchos mb
<file_not_found1> xvid
<file_not_found1> h.264
<file_not_found1> mpge-4
<file_not_found1> los videos duran 10 minutos
<Yoques> weo?
<nycko> file_not_found1: priorisas el tama~o antes que la calidad?
<Yoques> mcork, me leiste?
<nycko> file_not_found1: el tama~o en peso, no en dimensiones
<file_not_found1> lac calidad y el tamaño
<mcork> sobre que?
<mcork> sobre que yoque?
<nycko> file_not_found1: tama~o en K no?
<mcork> yoque
<mcork> yoque me decias algo?
<nycko> file_not_found1: proba
<file_not_found1> en mb
<nycko> file_not_found1: si no queres leer informacion, proba
<nycko> file_not_found1: usa ffmpeg
<file_not_found1> no entiendo
<file_not_found1> y si es ffmpge
<nycko> file_not_found1: claro, esa info esta muy bien documentada en internet, una simple busqueda tendrias muchos datos de los formatos de video
<nycko> file_not_found1: ahora, si no te interesa leer y aprender eso
<nycko> file_not_found1: prueba y error
<file_not_found1> bueno
<nycko> file_not_found1: usa ffmpeg para convertirlos, y mira cual te gusta mas
<Yoques> mcork, http://pastebin.com/sm0xRczW
<nycko> file_not_found1: ffmpeg -i
<file_not_found1> ffmpeg!
<mcork> yoques
<mcork> como hicistes eso?
<mcork> que bien
<Yoques> jeje
<mcork> dejame probarlo
<mcork> como ve uno los logs?
<Yoques> npi
<mcork> pero hicistes un pastebin muy dedicado mi respuesta gracias
<mcork> dejame reiniciar a ver ya lo instale.......
<mass0ud> hola
<mass0ud> después de instalar la netbook edition
<mass0ud> el micrófono no funciona
<file_not_found1> nycko: donde encuentro la documentación?
<nycko> file_not_found1: que documentacion?
<file_not_found1> de ffmpeg
<nycko> file_not_found1: man ffmpeg
<nycko> file_not_found1: google
<adriel> ayuda como puedo actualizar  mi targeta de sonido
<adriel_> ayuda como puedo actualizar  mi targeta de sonido
<adriel_> no hay nadie k me pueda ayudar
<erUSUL> adriel_: a que te refieres
<adriel_> ayuda como puedo actualizar  mi targeta de sonido
<erUSUL> adriel_: "actualizar" el que?
<erUSUL> los drivers?
<adriel_> si
<erUSUL> adriel_: instala linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic ( o maverick ) si tienes la ultima version
<awueloarrekinte> irie
<adriel_> me dice kno encuentra el comando
<adriel_> erusul : me dice kno encuentra el comando
<erUSUL> adriel_: que comando? linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic es el nombre del paquete. para instalar sería « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<adriel_> ok me falto algo
<adriel_> erusul : me dice k no se a podido localizar el paquete
<erUSUL> adriel_: pusiste lo que puse yo la segunda vez ?
<adriel_> si
<adriel_> erusul : ya lo hiso
<adriel_> erusul : esta actualizacion me ayuda a k funcionen los audifonos de mi labtop
<mcork> yoques
<mcork> gracias
<mcork> otra preguntica
<Yoques> dime
<mcork> cuando le decimos administracion creacion de disco de arranque, eso es para crear un disco de arranque en Cd ó en USB?
<mcork> es como un usb que sirva como usb-live?
<Yoques> sips
<Yoques> te lo recomiendo encarecidamente
<Yoques> luego lo actualizas, lo pones a punto...
<Yoques> y listos
<Yoques> hay un programa que nunca jamás utilizo, pese a que debería
<Yoques> alguien conoce si es el UCK o algo así... que sirve para pasarte todos los programas binarios de tu distro a un cd?
<mcork> aja, pero eso no daña el pendrive, porque lo hice con ubuntu 9.04 y me lo daño
<Yoques> mmm
<Yoques> no es que lo dañe
<Yoques> es que se lo cepilla
<Yoques> peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeroooooooooooooooo
<mcork> como es eso? cepilla?
<Yoques> te recomiendo que quites todo lo que tengas en el USB y lo pases al pc
<mcork> aja
<mcork> claro
<Yoques> formateas el usb como fat 32
<mcork> osea lo formatea
<Yoques> instalas linux
<Yoques> con el creador de usb linux
<mcork> sabes el comando para formatear como fat32?
<Yoques> na...
<mcork> mmmm
<Yoques> gparted, por ejemplo
<mcork> ah okey
<Yoques> instálalo si no lo tienes (otra erramienta que no entiendo por qué peras no viene de serie)
<mcork> si lo tengo
<Yoques> luego le metes que el usb sea enteramente sistema operativo
<mcork> si tengo gparted
<Yoques> que salve todo, todo el espacio
<Yoques> y lo vuelves a abrir, y le creas una nueva carpeta
<Yoques> al mismo nivel que el resto de carpetas que te genera el SO
<Yoques> ahí salvas tus cosas
<Yoques> y lo usas por un lado como usb pero a la vez lo haces arrancable
<mcork> mmm
<Yoques> me expliqué?
<mcork> primero formateo el usb con gparted como fat32
<Yoques> por ejemplo
<Yoques> a mi siempre me da mejor resultado que esperar a que lo haga el creador de discos usb
<mcork> segundo me voy a sistema-admin-
<mcork> creador de disco de arranque.....
<Yoques> seleccionas la imagen iso
<mcork> claro la tengo en mi escritorio
<Yoques> y el usb en que lo quieres instalar
<Yoques> y le dices que te reserve todo el espacio posible
<Yoques> le das a la barra esa de abajo completamente a la derecha
<mcork> sale "se guardara un espacio reservado adicional" es este?
<xxx> buenas quiero instalar
<xxx> ubuntu netbook en un packarbell
<xxx> y no me deja cambiarle el booteo
<mcork> esa parte no se ve  YOQUES
<Yoques> sips
<Yoques> el espacio adicional
<awueloarrekinte> xxx hazlo desde la bios
<Yoques> xxx, tienes varias opciones, al iniciar te tiene que poner algo en letras por ahí,
<mcork> Ah okey
<xxx> si así lo hago
<xxx> cambio el orden de la bios
<xxx> guardo los cambios y salgo
<Yoques> como por ejemplo que pulses F1 DEL ESC F2 o F8, o tal vez F10
<xxx> pero luego se recambia solo al mismo orden que viene de fábrica que es desde el disco duro
<xxx> si es f2
<mcork> yoques, osea voy a tener mi pendrive para mi uso personal de guardar cosas y para disco de arranque ?
<richie> alguien puede decirme como restaurar el smb,conf de samba
<Yoques> ziiii
<richie> lo borre y ahora no puedo acceder a la aplicacion
<Yoques> mola, eh?
<mcork> dejame probarlo , gracias yoques
<Yoques> de na
<mcork> y porque siempre me ha pasado cuando tengo un pendrive )claro sin disco de arranque iso) lo metos en windows, lo desmonto, y cuando lo metos en linux algo cosas en linux, abro los archivos o guardo otra cosa, a la larga se me daña el pendrive? conchale he perdido varios pendrives asi :-(
<mcork> yo eso lo expuse en un congreso de software libre, y no me supieron responder
<Yoques> jaja
<Yoques> pues ni idea!
<mcork> sabes cuantops pendrive he perdido
<mcork> 4
<mcork> y mas cuando lo formateo desde GUINDOWS
<mcork> te lo aseguro que me ha pasado
<mcork> que fustracion
<Toni2> hola a todos
<Toni2> buenas tardes
<Toni2> necesito una pequeña ayuda, por favor
<Yoques> mcork, nunca probaste a recuperarlos?
<awueloarrekinte> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mcork> no yoques
<Toni2> estoy empezando en en Ubuntu, he instalado la version 10.10 y siempre tengo el problema de la autencicación, sin poder hacer nada por la dichosa contraseña
<Yoques> qué autenticación?
<awueloarrekinte> tu pass
<mcork> esa recuperacion se hace desde linux?
<Yoques> la de usuario?
<Yoques> mcork, tienes algún usb de esos a mano?
<Yoques> nunca probaste a recuperarlos, de veras?
<mcork> si
<Toni2> Autenticar Se requiere privilegios para cambiar la configuración de la pantalla de acceso (este es un ejemplo)
<Toni2> Tampoco puedo instalar una impresora
<Yoques> pues el único pass que suele haber
<mcork> lo hice una ves de wuindows, fue un desastre
<Toni2> siempre con la dichosa AUTENTICAR
<Toni2> :(
<awueloarrekinte> al instalar debiste poner una contraseña para root
<awueloarrekinte> ese es el pass que tienes que poner
<awueloarrekinte> para cambiar cosas del sistema se requieren permisos de root
<Toni2> y como puedo hacer eso que me indicas?
<Yoques> muy a malas, te la puedes cargar con un live cd
<Toni2> osea, que vuelvo a reinstalar Ubuntu?
<mcork> no toni
<awueloarrekinte> esa contraseña es la que tienes qeu poner cuando te requiera privilegios
<Toni2> la pongo
<Toni2> pero obtengo el siguiente mensaje:
<Yoques> si, justo... ponla y listos
<awueloarrekinte> al instalar linux, debiste poner una contraseña para root,
<Yoques> Toni2, nos tienes intrigados...
<Toni2> "Una aplicación está intentando realizar una acción que necesita permisos especiales. Es necesario autenticarse para realizar dicha acción"
<Yoques> pues te autentificas
<Toni2> como?
<Yoques> pones contraseña y listos... creo
<Yoques> donde te la pida
<Toni2> pero ya estoy diciendo que la pongo
<Yoques> mmm
<Toni2> claro, claro
<Toni2> la pongo pero sigo en las mismas
<Yoques> pues tal vez no la pongas bien
<Toni2> FALLO EN LA AUTENTICACIÓN
<Yoques> si no no se lo que es
<Yoques> entonces está claro..
<Yoques> no la pones bien
<Toni2> es mi fecha de cumpleaños
<flypp> Toni2, no digas esas cosas hombre xD
<Toni2> cómo no la voy a poner bien!!!!!!!
<Toni2> se puede cambiar la contraseña entonces?
<Yoques> se puede petar la contraseña
<Toni2> dime como porfa
<Yoques> por eso siempre le recomiendo a mis amigos que no pongan frases complicadas de paso
<Toni2> que no he puesto frase ninguna
<Yoques> senciellamente proteger la bios
<Toni2> puse mi fecha de cumpleaños
<Yoques> porque ahora, con un live CD vamos a petar bien petada la contraseña
<Toni2> dime
<Toni2> que hago?
<Yoques> tienes un live CD?
<Toni2> si claro
<Yoques> impresora o lápiz y papel?
<Toni2> impresora sin poder instalar por lo dicho anteriormente
<flypp> Toni2, el mensaje que has puesto es muy-muy extraño. ¿Has instalado algo recientemente?
<Toni2> no
<flypp> es que nunca he escuchado nada parecida
<Toni2> pues... es lo que hay
<Toni2> estoy contando lo que me está pasando
<Yoques> pues a mi me pone eso cuando no la escribo bien
<flypp> había pensado que podría ser la clave para desbloquear el anillo, pero tal como lo pones tú....nunca había oído nada igual
<Toni2> vale, eso ha quedado claro... como no la estoy escribiendo bien... como hago para cambiarla?
<Yoques> y si no has probado con MAYUSCULAS puede ser lo primero que lo solucione
<Yoques> tal vez cuando instalaste las mayusculas estaban activadas
<flypp> me refiero a ésta -> "Una aplicación está intentando realizar una acción que necesita permisos especiales. Es necesario autenticarse para realizar dicha acción"
<Yoques> flypp, a mi si que me lo ha pedido a veces
<Toni2> ¿?
<awueloarrekinte> Toni2:  puedes instalar programas y actualizar los repos?
<Toni2> os explico
<Toni2> puedo actualizar pero...
<Toni2> me pide la autenticacion
<flypp> eso es normal que te la pida
<Toni2> cierro el cuadro de diálogo, y entonces la actualización se realiza
<Yoques> jajaja
<Toni2> pero no puedo, como ya dije, instalar una impresora en red, porejemplo
<Yoques> pero bueno, toni... puedes instalar otras cosas?
<Yoques> porque entonces tal vez sea tema de firmas digitales de esas
<Toni2> vamos aver... he dicho antes que estoy empezando
<flypp> lo que no es normal es que te salga ese mensaje en escritorio en una sesión normal. Si pones la frase esa entre comillas en el google, eso le pasa a la gente que ha aplicado permisos recursivos de 777 a su carpeta personal, o ha forzado la entrada como root en el entorno gráfico. ¿Has hecho alguna de esas cosas raras?
<Yoques> Toni2, no te preocupes
<Yoques> que te ayudamos ;P
<Yoques> flypp, lo dudo mucho
<Toni2> no sé a qué te refieres con cosas raras
<Yoques> xD
<awueloarrekinte> Toni2:  haz esto en un terminal " sudo aptitude udpate"
<Toni2> he instalado desde un CDLive
<Toni2> y me encuentro en esta situación
<Toni2> esto todo lo que he hecho y puedo decir
<Yoques> Toni2, aplicacions→accesorios→terminal
<Toni2> si
<Yoques> cuando se te abra la ventanita superjaker
<Toni2> dime
<Yoques> pones lo siguiente: sudo aptitude udpate
<Yoques> te pide contraseña
<Yoques> aun que no la veas escrita, se ha escrito
<Toni2> si y no puedo escribir
<Yoques> y le das a enter
<awueloarrekinte> asi no
<awueloarrekinte> sudo aptitude update
<Toni2> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Yoques> perdon
<flypp> xD
<Yoques> sudo apt-get update
<Yoques> (luego instalamos cositas que te faltan)
<Toni2> ya
<Yoques> listos?Ç
<Yoques> funcionó?
<Toni2> el qué?
<Yoques> ha hecho algo la pantalla de letras? (en adelante, la terminal)
<Toni2> si, parece que ha actualizado muchas cosas
<Yoques> bieeeen!
<Toni2> te las pongo?
<Yoques> tu contraseña es correcta
<Yoques> caso resuelto
<Yoques> :D
<flypp> xD
<Toni2> pues no
<Toni2> porque sigo teniendo el mismo problema
<xxx> la setup de packarbell no me guarda los cambios
<Yoques> pero la contraseña está resuelta
<flypp> será la contraseña del anillo?
<xxx> pongo desde el pendrive el orden y luego f10 sabe and exit
<awueloarrekinte> Toni2: que intentas hacer para que te pida esa autentificacino
<Yoques> Toni2, define en pocas palabras y con corrección qué paso concreto tienes que resolver ahora
<mcork> oye yoque
<flypp> porque a mucha gente le sale al principio lo de la clave del anillo, ponen cualquier chorrada y luego no se acuerdan
<awueloarrekinte> *autentificacion
<xxx> y sigue saliendo windows y no botea desde el pendrive y luego reviso la setup y esta sin los cambios que le hice
<Yoques> flypp, se puede petar la clave del anilloP?
<flypp> se borra y punto
<Toni2> vamos a ver... quiero cambiar la configuración de la pantalla de acceso para entrar directamente como administrador sin necesidad de pulsar enter
<flypp> te pide clave nueva
<Toni2> ok?
<mcork> te lei por ahi que desde un live cd piyas la constraseña, pero yo no se como se hace eso?, le paso a la maquina de una amiga que me pidio el favor
<Yoques> Toni2, sistema→administracion→pantalla de acceso
<flypp> flypp@flypp-desktop:~$ find . -type f -name "*.keyring"
<flypp> ./.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<Toni2> si
<awueloarrekinte> Toni2: primero, puedes hacer lo que te de la santisima gana, pero realmente no te recomiendo esa opcion
<flypp> ése es el archivo. Si se borra, se solicita otra clave
<Yoques> desbloquear
<mcork> Yoques: como lo haces desde un live cd, cambiar la contraseña del usuario?
<Yoques> mcork, http://www.cesarius.net/como-recuperarte-de-una-contrasena-olvidada-en-ubuntu/2007/11/22/
<mcork> gracias
<mcork> que amable eres
<Yoques> na...
<Yoques> ni que estuviera hipotecvando mi casa para responder ;P
<Toni2> pues nada, mejor desinstalo esto y me olvido de todo
<Toni2> no merece la pena complicarse la vida de esta forma
<flypp> xD
<Yoques> Toni2, por qué te rindes tan rápido?
<Yoques> Tan poco confias en ti?
<Toni2> no me rindo
<Yoques> yo te ayudo
<Toni2> pero nadie me da una solución
<Toni2> dime
<Toni2> te escucho
<mcork> yoques alla vamos, por eso te dije que necesitaba el grub porque yo no puedo hacerle eso " Enciende tu PC, y cuando salga el prompt del grub presionas la tecla ESC   Presiona e para editar "
<Yoques> estás en pantalla de acceso?
<Toni2> hablas conmigo ?
<Yoques> sips, Toni2
<Toni2> dime, dime
<awueloarrekinte> Toni2: busca en google com activa la cuenta de root en ubuntu, a partir de ahy tu sabras lo qeu haces
<Yoques> Toni2, sistema→administracion→pantalla de acceso
<Yoques> desbloquea
<Yoques> le dices que entre directo con tal usuario sin pedir contraseña
<Yoques> pero ahí viene lo que te dice awueloarrekinte
<Yoques> que mejor no lo dejes sin contraseña, pero para seguridad, te recomiendo que se la metas en la bios,
<Yoques> awueloarrekinte, te referias a eso, supongo
<Yoques> awueloarrekinte, Toni2 se explicó mal, o no sabe lo que dice por inexperiencia
<Yoques> pero no pasa nada
<Yoques> le echamos un cable y listos
<awueloarrekinte> en parte,date cuenta que estas dejando todo el sistema en una perosna qeu esta empezand
<awueloarrekinte> *empezando
<Yoques> yo no digo que deje el sistema como root
<Yoques> solo que lo ponga como user
<Yoques> AHHH!!! Vaaaaaaaaaleeeeee...
<awueloarrekinte> el quiere entrar com root desde el inicio y sin pass
<Toni2> porqué razón no puedo instalar la impresora?
<awueloarrekinte> ya no es tod su reguridad, es que es muy problable que se lleve el sistema por delante
<Yoques> Toni2, no te recomiendo que lo pongas como Root yo tampoco, ponlo sencillamente como user, porqué la puedes liar parda, y en el fondo, no te pasarás el dia instalando cosas
<Yoques> Toni2, no la puedes instalar porque no te explicas bien
<Yoques> sin datos, no hay diagnóstico
<Toni2> que necesitas que te diga
<Yoques> por eso vamos al médico cuando nos duele algo y le explicamos los síntomas antes de que de un criterio
<Yoques> define tú el problema
<awueloarrekinte> esa impresora tiene drivers
<awueloarrekinte> los bajaste, los lleva ubuntu
<Toni2> vamos a ver.. estoy intentando instalar la impresora, Protocolo de impresión IPP los bonotes de "Verificar" y "adelante" están en color gris
<Yoques> qué marca es la impresora?
<Yoques> qué modelo?
<Toni2> HP Deskjet D1560
<Toni2> en windows lo he podido hacer sin problema
<awueloarrekinte> ese es el tema para win los drivers los trae de serie
<mcork> Yoques: disculpa esto que me dijistes es para versionas nuevas y cuando tienes dos sistemas operativos, en mi caso tengo solo ubuntu 10.10 como hago, anteriormente me recomendaste usar admin istrador de arranque, y con eso tampoco puedo editarla la linea de kernel con el "e"? sabras que puedo hacer gracias
<mcork> Yoques: ,  http://www.cesarius.net/como-recuperarte-de-una-contrasena-olvidada-en-ubuntu/2007/11/22/
<mcork> quizas me digas cual sera el truco
<mcork> alguien me ayuda
<mcork> por favor
<kalo__> buenas buenas a todos y todas,
<Yoques> ME caí
<Yoques> hola kalo__
<kalo__> hola  Yoques
<mcork> Yoques:
<songer> mcork, pregunta
<songer> kalo__, hola
<mcork> yoque me recomienda esto   ,  http://www.cesarius.net/como-recuperarte-de-una-contrasena-olvidada-en-ubuntu/2007/11/22/, eso es cuando tienes dos sistemas operativos, en mi caso tengo solo ubuntu 10.10 como hago, anteriormente me recomendaste usar admin istrador de arranque, y con eso tampoco puedo editarla la linea de kernel con el "e"? sabras que puedo hacer gracias
<kalo__> hola songer
<kalo__>  que tarjeta de red wifi  en su criterio es la mejor
<mcork> osea instale el administrador de arranque
<Yoques> mcork, si no puedes editar con la e, vamos mal
<mcork> es que que ya dije que tengo un solo sistema operativo
<Yoques> eso da igual!
<mcork> ubuntu 10.10
<Yoques> el grub tiene que tener varias opciones
<mcork> instale el administrador de arranque
<Yoques> sips
<Yoques> y lo configuraste?
<mcork> cuando reinicio le doy e y no me edita la linea del kernel
<mcork> si
<hashashin> mcork, fijate cuando edites que ya no se pulsa ESC para volver atras y arrancar con lo editado en grub2 ahora es control+c creo y luego si "b" para arrancar
<Yoques> Toni2 se largó?
<mcork> lo configure Asi "sistema operativo po defecto ubuntu linux generic ...." y mostr5ar pantalla al inicio de arranque
<mcork> lastima yoques tan bien que le explicaron a toni y se largo
<Yoques> se rindió rápido
<Yoques> ya volverá a intentqarlo
<mcork> reincie, me sale una pantal con fondo azul, y cuandro con borde rojo
<mcork> pero alli no me deja editar la linea del kernel con "e"
<Yoques> mcork, a ti ahora si que te sale el grub, verdad? te deja manejar con las flechas arriba y abajo lo que quieres seleccionar, verdad?
<mcork>  me sale una pantal con fondo azul, y cuandro con borde rojo
<Yoques> con varias opciones?
<mcork> se me quiere ir la luz, por si acaso me salgo sin avisar
<Yoques> varias linias que puedes seleccionar?
<mcork> si
<mcork> si varias pciones
<Yoques> pues sitúate encima de alguna de ellas y dale a la letra e
<Yoques> no hay más...
<mcork> ah  okey
<mcork> dejame ver
<Yoques> y kluego le das a la b
<Yoques> o sea... e (editar) b (boot→cargar)
<mcork> osea el cuadrito que sale es pequeño con borde blanco, fondo gris claro
<Yoques> eso da igual, amigo XD
<mcork> y el fondo atras es azul
<mcork> voy a reiniciar a ver
<richie> alguien me podria decir como instalo nuevamente el archivo de configuracion de samba
<richie> he desinstalado he isntalado nuevamente y nada el archivo no aparece por lo q samba no corre
<richie> ??????????????
<erUSUL> richie: haz "purge" y luego instala de nuevo.
<erUSUL> richie: asegurate de que estas desisntalando / instalando el paquete correcto
<richie> okis
<richie> nada
<richie> no me
<richie> da
<richie> he instalado y desintalado
<richie> sudo apt-get remove samba --purge
<richie> puse este comando
<richie> y luego instale nuevamente
<richie> y no corre samba
<erUSUL> richie: dpkg -S /etc/samba/smb.conf <<< esto no devuelve nada. asi que el fichero no viene en ningun paquete .... no se como se genera / de donde viene :(
<erUSUL> richie: /usr/share/samba/smb.conf <<< aqui
<erUSUL> richie: sudo cp /usr/share/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf
<erUSUL> richie: un simple "locate smb.conf" fue de gran ayuda ;P apuntalo para la proxima
<richie> aja estoy probando
<richie> como puedo hacer para tener permiso en la carpeta / para copiar y pegar
<erUSUL> richie: no puedes; solo el administrador debe tener permisos. esto no es windows ;)
<richie> nada no inicia samba
<richie> yo se
<richie> pero la vez pasada con un comando podia copiar y pegar en el /
<richie> pero no me acuerdo
<Yoques> sudo nautilus
<richie> gracias
<richie> es ciero
<erUSUL> !gksudo | Yoques
<kubot> Yoques: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo".
<Yoques> ¿?
<Yoques> y eso??? No tenía ni idea, primera noticia...
<Yoques> a qué se debe?
<richie> sigue sin correr samba
<richie> no se q hacer
<richie> ya copie el archivo q me dijo erusul
<richie> pero nada
<hashashin> richie, mira que error da samba para no arrancar
<richie> no logro q ande
<richie> ninguno
<richie> osea no me sale nada
<richie> solo dice iniciando aplicacion
<richie> pero no lo hace
<erUSUL> richie: y como sabes que no arranco ?
<richie> xq quiero correr la aplicacion mediante entorno grafico
<mcork> hola
<mcork> Yoques
<mcork> no me funciono
<Yoques> waaaaa
<Yoques> pues no se qué hacer
<richie> DIOS
<mcork> sale una venta de menur de configuracucion
<Yoques> a ver quién sabe... pero tal vez el problema se pueda resolver de otro modo
<richie> creo q tendre q reinstalar ubuntu
<richie> es lo unico q se me ocurre
<richie> xq ya purgue el programa
<mcork> dode me da a escoger clean, limpiar paquetes rotos, seguien el aranque normal etc etc
<mcork> le di clic a la letra e y no me edita la linea de nada
<Yoques> pues no se
<Yoques> cuál era la cosa que había que resolver?
<richie> eso de samba se complica
<richie> ya tengo como dos dias en esto
<mcork> pues editar la linea del kernel tal y como dice aqui   http://www.cesarius.net/como-recuperarte-de-una-contrasena-olvidada-en-ubuntu/2007/11/22/ç
<Yoques> 22-11-2007
<Yoques> tal vez hay nuevas opciones, no?
<Yoques> ;P
<Yoques> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144841
<Yoques> a ver qué tal esto
<javila> Saludos a la sala
<mcork> yoques esta interesante pero no tengo grub
<Yoques> como que no tienes grub?
<mcork> aqui dice esto "Si no te acuerda de la clave de usuario y no puedes iniciar tu ubuntu,  en el menú de grub bajas el cursor hasta la linea que pone (recovery  mode) y le das a la tecla (e) editar"
<mcork> no lo tengo
<Yoques> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<mcork> adonde bajo el cursor, yo no tengo ese grub
<Yoques> mmm...
<Yoques> deberías tenerlo... no entiendo como puede ser quer no lo tengas
<Yoques> es justo al inicio
<Yoques> trata de mover las flechas o lo que sea... es que nunca he encontrado que no exista un grub en un linux
<Yoques> a no ser que tengas ativada la entrada a 0 segundos
<Yoques> incluso así
<mcork> acuerdate que tengo un solo sistema operativo
<mcork> que es ubuntu10.10
<Yoques> si le das hacia abajo o hacia arriba, en esos microsegundos se para el arranque, y te permite arrancar desde tu kernel o desde modo de recuperacion, o memorytest
<mcork> a mi me parece raro tambien
<Yoques> da igual los SO's que tengas
<mcork> dejame hacer la prueba con el link que me distes
<mcork> yo tengo el super-grub en iso
<Yoques> bueno, es otra opción
<Yoques> innecesaria, pero otra opción
<mcork> no me sirvio
<mcork> ya lo hice ayer
<mcork> :-(
<mcork> dejame ver con un live cd
<Yoques> con el live CD puedes cambiar el código
<Yoques> algo más complicado, pero posible
<mcork> si ya estoy leyendo
<rodri> hola
<rodri> necesito un tip!
<lion4708> hola a todos
<cousteau> rodri: y bien?
<lion4708> alguna novedad para ubuntu ??
<rodri> mira, necesito agregar una entrada a grub2 para que inicie un archivo .iso que tengo en mi disco duro?
<rodri> saben como?
<rodri> porque estuve leyendo, pero todos son para liveCDs de distros de linux! y yo quiero iniciar el dvd de instalacion de Windows.
<Yoques> jajaja
<cousteau> creo que Wubi funciona de forma parecida
<Yoques> pues ve al canal windows, tal vez, no crees?
<Yoques> ah, bueno, disculpa rodri , creía que no tenía ningún tipo de relación, pero ahora leo lo del grub2
<rodri>  claro
<rodri> quiero iniicar una iso desde el grub2
<mcork> yonque tengo esto    ispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<mcork> /dev/sda1   *           1         851     6835626   83  Linux
<mcork> /dev/sda2             852        9729    71312504+   5  Extendida
<mcork> /dev/sda5             852        1181     2650693+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<mcork> /dev/sda6            1182        9729    68661778+  83  Linux
<mcork> Adonde monto la particion de ubuntu?
<rodri> esa es mi pregunta
<Yoques> rodri, no lo he hecho nunca jamás
<cousteau> rodri: creo que se puede, estoy leyendo un post en Taringa que dicen que sí, y supongo que si con grub2 se puede arrancar windows, una ISO de win también
<lion4708> mmmm???
<cousteau> lo único, no sé hasta qué punto es conveniente instalar Windows (tocando las particiones y demás) desde una ISO que está en el disco duro que vas a particionar
<Yoques> mcork, si le das directamente en lugares no te aparece tu disco duro interno y te lo deja editar?
<lion4708> he sabido que se puede agregar una particion de windos para que arranque desde el grub
<lion4708> pero una iso de instalacion ?????
<cousteau> (además, ese post es raro, dicen que hay que modificar el grub.cfg, en el que pone una nota en mayúsculas diciendo que no hay que modificarlo)
<mcork> si me voy a lugares veo equipo
<Yoques> cousteau, lógico
<Yoques> porqué si lo editas, lo puedes fastidiar
<Yoques> pero lo puedes tocar a tu cuenta y riesgo
<cousteau> pero... no sería más fácil grabarlo en un CD/DVD [re]grabable?
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<cousteau> Yoques: pero el menu.lst se podía modificar
<mcork> me voy a lugares equipo y veo el dvd y sistema de archivos , YOQUES
<cousteau> quiero decir, estaba pensado para ello, mientras que el grub.cfg se genera automáticamente y no conviene por nosequé
<rodri> jaj, si es mas facil, pero no tengo
<rodri> y me gustaria aprender a hacerlo
<lion4708> pues usa una usb
<rodri> lei algo de hacerlo en una de las plantillas de grub2
<rodri> una q se llama 40_custom
<mcork> yoques que me quieres decir, tengo la particion mala? auchhh
<cousteau> lion4708: sería buena idea... pero creo que win no se puede USBizar con el creador de USBs de arranque, sólo Ubuntu y similares
<rodri> see
<rodri> antes, encontre un programa para windows ¬
<lion4708> mmmmm??
<rodri> q se llama multiboot o algo asi
<lion4708> quien dic qe no???
<cousteau> lion4708: me suena que es así
<lion4708> asta con el de fedora se puede
<rodri> q te genera un grub en un pendrive, para bootear una distro de linux
<rodri> pero estamos en la misma
<lion4708> ponte a googlear
<rodri> desde la mañana q busco cmo hacerlo.
<lion4708> busca uno que se llama halgo asi fedora usb creator
<lion4708> mm creo que asi se llama
<lion4708> jajaja
<lion4708> y por ahi hay varios post en la red de coo crear el usb de instalacion de windows
<cousteau> creo que hay 2: el unetbootin y el usb-creator
<lion4708> almenos con el 7 se puede
<lion4708> no he inytentado con mas
<lion4708> intentado :P jajaja
<cousteau> creo que el usb-creator que es el que viene instalado en ubuntu es sólo para Ubuntus
<cousteau> y el otro a lo mejor vale para todo
<lion4708> pero yo para lo que entre aqui espara saber si hay alguna novedad para ubuntu este dia
<lion4708> jajaja
<lion4708> el de ubuntu si
<lion4708> es mas se me ocurre aser una pregunta
<lion4708> alguien a usado el remastersys???
<cousteau> http://planetubuntu.es/
<cousteau> ^^ novedades
<hashashin> rodri, title ISO , root (hdX,Y) , kernel /memdisk iso , initrd /directorio/dela/ISO/en/(hdX,Y) , cada cosa en una linea en grub y deberia ir pero no lo probé nunca con iso de windoze
<Yoques> lion4708, ESO buscaba yo antes...
<Yoques> remastersys... una maravilla
<lion4708> esque quiero saber que  onda como grabo o intalo la capia de de mi intalacion
<Yoques> mcork, ni idea de cómo montar en modo consola
<Yoques> yo probaria entorno gráfico
<mcork> con gparted?
<lion4708> si despues de que se hace el respaldo como lo vuelves a instalar??
<rodri> cual otro el unetbootin?
<lion4708> http://www.genbeta.com/windows/instala-windows-7-desde-un-usb-con-bootable-usb
<lion4708> ni idea de que aser con el remastersys???
<lion4708> me quedo con la duda
<lion4708> jajaja
<rodri> no tengo un usb!
<rodri> se me quemo o algo asi
<rodri> windows no me lo reconoce
<rodri> y en ubuntu lo conecta y se cierra nautilus e inicia de nuevo
<ubuntu> Hola a todos, mi ubutu no arranco y estoy desde un live cd, alguien sabe como puedo meterme al hd para poder respaldar ?
<ubuntu> dice No se puede montar el volumen. El volumen usa el sistema de archivos ext4
<ubuntu> no puedo :(
<lion4708> pues desde el live
<lion4708> usa el gparted
<ubuntu> y para que le gparted ?
<lion4708> asque cheque el disco
<ubuntu> lo que quiero es respaldar
<Yoques> ubuntu, tal vez el live CD sea anterior al SO que tienes ahora instalado?
<ubuntu> Yoques: asi es
<lion4708> pues si pero si no te deja montar seguro te arregla el poblema y ya puedes accesar
<ubuntu> Yoques: estoy desde un 8.04 hardy
<Yoques> ubuntu, lo llevas algo complicado, entonces
<Yoques> bua
<Yoques> lo llevas imposible entonces
<lion4708> mmmmm???
<ubuntu> Yoques: :S que puedo hacer ?
<ubuntu> yo y si bajo el live de 10.10 ?
<Yoques> sería lo suyo, claro
<ubuntu> Yoques: ??
<Yoques> que si
<ubuntu> Yo ok
<ubuntu> Gracias !
<Yoques> lion4708, como instalaste el remastersys?
<Yoques> tengo el tar.gz descargado, lo he puesto como ejecutable, pero... no se como hacer que lo instale
<Yoques> en los reposiitorios de ubuntu no sale
<Yoques> estoy en 64 bits
<rodri> a mi no me funcionan los livecds por el tema de los drivers noveau ¬¬
<rodri> los odio!
<lion4708> pues http://remastersys.sourceforge.net/
<lion4708> checa la pagina
<mama21mama>  el pidgin me marca error - imposible validar certificado :s
<mama21mama> alguna solucion ? http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/8333
<lion4708> ahi esta la pagina de remastersys
<lion4708> lo puedes instalar desde un paquete .deb
<lion4708> o desde los repositorios
<lion4708> como te sea menos complicado
<Yoques> el .deb mejor
<Yoques> mercy
<lion4708> pues de nada
<hashashin> mama21mama, http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12906 haz lo que dicen ahi
<julio> bwt5r][\ptr5]8it54rew]<8itr]8it54r]8iswgtp
<julio> buenas tardes
<Yoques> hola Julian
<Yoques> digo... julio
<julio> un favor me podrian ayudar con la configuracion de frecuencias?
<julio> del procesador
<julio> por defecto se pone en 100%
<lion4708> esto del remastersys esta bueno
<lion4708> para aquellos que luego no pueden entrar al pc
<mama21mama> hashashin, a ver
<lion4708> porque te hace una copia identica del sistema
<lion4708> el problema mio esque aun nose como instalar la copia a una particion
<lion4708> para remplasar la intalacion anterior
<mama21mama> hashashin, El problema no está en el extremo Pidgin - es una mala configuración de los servidores de MSN
<mama21mama> jaja
<mama21mama> ¬¬ seguron usan u nservidor con windows
<hashashin> si pero ahi te han puesto un certificado, borra el que tengas pones ese y ya te irá mama21mama
<julio> ayuda porfa en cambio de frecuencia del procesador
<rodri> alguien sabe que drivers usaba ubuntu antes de noveau=
<rodri> ?
<mama21mama> hashashin, si ando leyendo
<hashashin> pero si es cosa de micro$oft y parte tb de pidgin que no es capaz de actualizar el certificado, pero más culpa de micro$oft por supuesto
<hashashin> XD
<ubuntu> Dos preguntas, como resplado los complementos y favoritos guardados en firefox desde consola ?
<rodri> alguien sabe?
<rodri> :)
<XnOSX> un saludo cordial a todos los presentes! explico mi problema
<cousteau> ubuntu:  tar zcf backup_firefox.tar.gz ~/.mozilla/firefox
<XnOSX> plano: Desktop Compaq Presario con Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 2 HDD sata de 3.5 y un tercero de 2.5 SATA este ultimo en ext4
<cousteau> rodri: nv
<cousteau> y también están los vesa
<XnOSX> lo que intento hacer es que al iniciar el ordenador me monte la unidad SATA de 2.5 ext4 de manera automatica via FSTAB pero no logro dar con las opciones correctas
<ubuntu> Gracias cousteau
<XnOSX> y siempre al iniciar antes de terminar de arrancar Ubuntu me aparece un mensaje que dice:
<XnOSX> El controlador de disco para /media/hdd160 no esta listo o presente
<XnOSX> que puedo estar haciendo mal?
<rodri> pregunto porq desde que incorporaron los drivers noveau a ubuntu
<cousteau> qué línea has puesto en el fstab?
<rodri> no puedo iniciar
<rodri> si tuviera que instalar todo de nuevo
<hashashin> XnOSX, pega tu fstab en http://paste.ubuntu.com/ y pega la url aqui a ver
<XnOSX> cousteau, ya te pongo la linea del FSTAB
<rodri> tengo que instalar karmic, y de ahi actualizar a lucid, y de ahi a maverick
<rodri> odio tener q hacer eso.
<XnOSX> UUID=ba2e53ee-7502-4e84-a532-6729ab89dc44       /media/HDD160   ext4    relatime        0       2
<lion4708> mmmm???
<XnOSX> como nota acoto que ya he probado montones de configuraciones a nivel de opciones y el problema persiste
<lion4708> pues bajate el maverick y ya
<lion4708> y te recomiendo el alternate
<XnOSX> perdonen que no lo haya pasteado es que es solo una linea no es un script ni nada por el estilo
<XnOSX> este es el maverick
<XnOSX> es la version 10.10 de Ubuntu Desktop
<XnOSX> lo que si me he estado planteando es instalarme la version server porque a la final es para lo que uso ese Desktop
<dannyLopez> buenas quien me regala el codigo para q el emesene se inicie al arrancar el sistema operativo?
<XnOSX> la idea es que ese disco de 2.5 sata en ext4 me sirva de storage
<rodri> no con el alternate lo mismo
<rodri> porq instala lo mas bien
<rodri> pero al iniciar el SO ya instalado
<rodri> no arranca
<lion4708> mmmm
<lion4708> que mal
<cousteau> dannyLopez: ponlo en Aplicaciones al inicio
<lion4708> ya probaste con alguna otra distribucion de linux
<rodri> dannyLopez entra a Sistema>Preferenccias > Aplicacione al inicio.
<lion4708> knoppix esta buena tambien
<rodri> si probe con otras
<rodri> pero me gusta ubuntu
<rodri> y me da bronca tener que hacer eso.
<cousteau> XnOSX: estás poniendo el UUID de la partición, no? no del disco
<rodri> nose que onda con linuxmint, ya que es hija de ubuntu
<cousteau> es decir, el de /dev/sdc1, no /dev/sdc
<dannyLopez> no lo encuentro y si le doy nuevo me aparece nombre orden y comentario
<XnOSX> cousteau, correcto!
<XnOSX> preferi poner el UUID para no liarme porque aveces cambia el label solo
<lion4708> pues eso si lo mas sercano es mint
<XnOSX> al reciniciarlo
<lion4708> o ve comn la mama de estas
<lion4708> con debian
<lion4708> jajaja
<rodri> si
<rodri> la abuela de linux mint :)
<rodri> ja
<cousteau> XnOSX: bien, entonces no se monta... si quitas esa línea del fstab y simplemente vas a Equipo y haces doble clic en el disco, se monta?
<rodri> na, pero quiero usar ubuntu, y no encuentro como saltarme el problema
<XnOSX> si se monta
<cousteau> XnOSX: cierto, con más de un disco quizá sea buena idea poner UUIDs
<rodri> Para ami la mejor version fué Jaunty <3
<rodri> jajaj
<lion4708> pues yo antes tuve problemas con los driver de video pero con el alternate no me daba broncas
<XnOSX> cousteau, el problema son las opciones porque si quito todas las opciones si que monta la unidad sin problemas
<cousteau> XnOSX: en ese caso, móntalo así, ejecuta `mount`, lee la línea correspondiente a tu disco, y ahí salen las opciones
<lion4708> y no te deja ni entrar en modo de consola
<dannyLopez> cousteau rodri miren que tengo el del icono de compiz asi q me lo dieron por aca tambien fusion-icon --no-start
<lion4708> para que instales el driver desde ahi??
<XnOSX> cousteau, mi enorme problema es que quiero asignarle propiedades de escritura y lectura y no solo de lectura como lo hace de manera predefinida
<rodri> como entro desde modo consola?
<cousteau> XnOSX: si lo haces con doble clic, qué opciones te salen?
<rodri> osea, explico lo que me pasa!
<cousteau> busca la que pone "ro" y sustitúyela por "rw"
<rodri> es como que donde deberia estar plymouth no aparece nada
<XnOSX> cousteau, la verdad no he mirado
<rodri> y despues es como que el cpu deja de mandarle señal al monitor
<XnOSX> cousteau, tambien lo he puesto como rw pero da el mismo problema
<rodri> y se apaga el monitor.
<XnOSX> cousteau, espera un segundo voy a hacer un cambio a ver
<rodri> eso no es otra cosa que los drivers.
<XnOSX> no se es muy extra?o en versiones anteriores de esta misma distro nunca me ha dado este tipo de problemas y con Debian menos aun
<cousteau> rodri: Ctrl+Alt+F1 para entrar en una consola (y Ctrl+Alt+F7 o F8 para volver a modo gráfico)
<rodri> si
<rodri> pero es que cuando entro con el livecd
<rodri> es como que se apaga el monitor
<rodri> y no veo nada
<rodri> nose si estoy en consola o en donde
<rodri> ese modo lo sabia, pense que era otro modo
<rodri> del 1 al 6 hay consolas
<rodri> y el 7 es el de las X
<rodri> .
<lion4708> y ya intentaste eso??
<rodri> si
<rodri> va no me acuerdo
<lion4708> preuba desde ahi
<rodri> pero que gano?
<rodri> osea ponele q entre a consola
<rodri> nose instalar y bjar los drivers nvidia
<rodri> desde consola
<lion4708> pero estas desde el live??
<mama21mama> listo gracias <hashashin>
<rodri> yo siempre entro a drivers propietarios y ahi me los ofrece..
<rodri> ahora no
<hashashin> na mama21mama
<lion4708> la intalcion que tienes ni siquiera te deja entar en modo de trinal??
<lion4708> terminal
<lion4708> jajaja
<lion4708> porque desde ahi se puede aser mucho
<ubuntu> Como abro el cd room desde consola
<ubuntu> ?
<flypp> eject
<ubuntu> flypp: Gracias
<cousteau> rodri: http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/11/como-arrancar-una-imagen-iso-desde.html (vía PlanetUbuntu.es)
<cousteau> ubuntu: y para cerrarlo, eject -t
<rodri> aver... aver..
<flypp> y para volver loco al gato while [ 1 ] ;do eject; eject -t; done
<ubuntu> cousteau: intento quemar un .iso desde un live cd pero brasero no me responde, alguna idea ?
<rodri> menuentry "ISO Windows7" {
<rodri> set root=(hd1,1)
<rodri> loopback loop /Windows7.iso
<rodri> linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper locale=es_ES bootkbd=es console-setup/layoutcode=es quiet splash iso-scan/filename=/Windows7.iso --
<rodri> initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<rodri> }
<flypp> ubuntu, tienes lector de dvd y grabadora de dvd separados o sólo tienes una unidad?
<cousteau> rodri: no sé cómo es en Windows, supongo que será parecido a como es en una partición instalada
<rodri> si
<rodri> pero al actualizar el grub
<rodri> esa opcion on aparece
<rodri> alguna idea?
<Critical_ErRoR> buenas
<rodri> buenas
<rodri> :)
<Critical_ErRoR> uscratch: me salio bien lo que me ayudaste ayer! :)
<dannyLopez> entonces q paso con mi lansador?
<Critical_ErRoR> alguien se acuerda como tengo que hacer para poder usar los caracteres de la tecla ALT+164 ?
<cousteau> Ctrl-Shift-u y el código unicode hexadecimal
<cousteau> Ctrl-Shift-uA4
<cousteau> ¤
<julio> me podrian ayudar para poder cambiar la frecuencia de mi procesador porfa
<lastent> Alguno ha tenido problemas al instalar ubuntu en una maquina con windows 7, claro sin borrar la partición de windows
<cousteau> eso se hace en la config de la BIOS
<cousteau> Julio ^^
<lastent> a mi me paso que luego de iniciar windows y volver a prender la pc no encontraba el grub ni siquiera podía entrar a windows
<mama21mama> <cousteau> cual es la tecla "u" ?
<mama21mama> no se poner esta combinacion Ctrl-Shift-u
<mama21mama> ahgo ctrl+shift pero en la u se me complico.
<mama21mama> en eserio digo siempre me pregunte como poner los codigos como los del win alt+plinplin
<mama21mama> <cousteau> Ctrl-Shift-uA4
<mama21mama> los ultimos 3 no se a que se refiere.
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, pudiste?
<mama21mama> asi me enseñas :D
<julio> cousteau, el problema que tengo es q se puede cambiar la frecuencia del procesador siempre esta al 100%
<Critical_ErRoR> perdon me sono el telefono, ya leo
<mama21mama> en el bios subele el fsb Julian o con un applet
<mama21mama> perdon Julian quice decir julio
<mama21mama> el tab traiciona hoy.
<cousteau> julio: el 100% no es una frecuencia, es el porcentaje de uso que estás dándole
<cousteau> mama21mama: está entre la Y y la I
<cousteau> debajo del 7 y el 8, y encima de la J
<mama21mama> si pense que se refiria a la U
<Walo> saludos gente..
<rodri> chan!
<mama21mama> Ctrl-Shift-uA4
<cousteau> mantienes ctrl y shift, y pulsas la U, la A y el 4
<Critical_ErRoR> nose que es uA4
<mama21mama> ¤
<mama21mama> me salio eso
<Critical_ErRoR>  
<julio> cousteau, como puedo hacer para q no trabaje en lo maximo el procesador?
<mama21mama> <cousteau> mantienes ctrl y shift, y pulsas la U, la A y el 4 | Critical_ErRoR
<Critical_ErRoR> es la tecla que tiene el logo de microsoft?
<mama21mama> no
<julio> cousteau, por q como esta lo hace calentar mucho el equipo
<mama21mama> es la U
<mama21mama> normalita.
<Walo> julio, en un terminal ejecuta el comando "top" que te dira cual es el proceso que esta usando tantos recursos
<mama21mama> ya aprendi gracias cousteau
<cousteau> bieeen
<mama21mama> 4 años en esto y recien supe xD
<Critical_ErRoR> a ver
<mama21mama> menos de 4 creo.
<mama21mama> 2 años.
<mama21mama> o tal vez menos.
<mama21mama> ¤
<Critical_ErRoR> no me alcansan los dedos, creo que no entiendo
<mama21mama> <cousteau> mantienes ctrl y shift, y pulsas la U, la A y el 4
<mama21mama> xD
<julio> Walo me sale frameworkd al 100%
<mama21mama> Julian, a ver
<Critical_ErRoR> 򤅤
<mama21mama> ¥
<Critical_ErRoR> creo que casi lo0 yengo
<Critical_ErRoR> tengo
<cousteau> 0A4164? no, algo has hecho mal
<mama21mama> cual es esa Critical_ErRoR a ver si adivinas?
<mama21mama> ¥
<cousteau> pulsas sólo A4, no A4 y luego 164
<Critical_ErRoR> deberia ser la ENIE N con palito arriba
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR: eso es F1
<mama21mama> 򤅤
<cousteau> ctrl+shift+uF1
<Critical_ErRoR> ¤164
<mama21mama> ñ
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> aprendi
<Critical_ErRoR> 󱅤
<cousteau> a ver... ctrl-shift-U<código hexadecimal unicode>
<CuriousX> €
<Critical_ErRoR> me sale un cuadrado feo en lugar de la enie
<dannyLopez> y no les sale con al gr y n?
<Walo> julio, no se de que va ese programa, pero si kieres matarlo dentro de top presiona la k y le das el pid del proceso para que muera
<Critical_ErRoR> yo hace 2 anios con un ubuntu 8.04 hice que la tecla ALT+164 funcione (pero no me acuerdo como :(
<rodri> porq no funciona eso?
<Critical_ErRoR> creo que era algo relacionado con el mapa de caracteres
<Critical_ErRoR> 򤅥 󱅤
<mama21mama> 164 no es la ñ? en win?
<Critical_ErRoR> si
<Critical_ErRoR> y 165 la mayuscula
<Critical_ErRoR> 64 la @
<Critical_ErRoR> 92 la otra /
<mama21mama> ctrl+shift+uF1 = ñ
<Critical_ErRoR> me cuesta no usar la tecla ALT+92
<mama21mama> cual es esa?
<Critical_ErRoR> la / invertida
<mama21mama> a
<mama21mama> mira vos.
<mama21mama> que onda se te rompieron las teclas o que?
<Critical_ErRoR> me gusta el teclado en EEUU y usar la tecla ALT con el numerico
<Critical_ErRoR> tengo mas caracteres de lo normal
<mama21mama> yo a los teclados de EEUU los configuro como españoles.
<Critical_ErRoR> uso mas de 101 caracteres
<mama21mama> y no tengo que poner nada solo se que por memoria donde estan las ñ y esas.
<Critical_ErRoR> yo al revez
<Critical_ErRoR> nadie sabe mapiar la tecla ALT+numeros?
<rodri> es
<rodri> es Ctrl+Shit+u y escribir al lado "f1" para ñ y "d1" para Ñ
<rodri> :)
<Critical_ErRoR> estoy entendiendo que ubuntu usa UTF-8 y win ACSII
<rodri> ahh
<rodri> :P
<Critical_ErRoR> de ahi lo de 164 92 y eso son el equivalente en ASCII o algo asi
<rodri> ⍾
<rodri> hay de todo!
<PPP_> holas...
<Critical_ErRoR> ñ
<PPP_> cual puede ser el problema cuando fluxubuntu no bootea en mi PC,, y en todas las demás si. Solo bootean del ubuntu 8.10 hacia delante ??
<Critical_ErRoR> esa!!! no sale con la tecla ALT+164 pero sale
<PPP_> fluxubuntu usa 7.10
<PPP_> mi PC es un PIII a 500mhz y 128ram..
<rodri> sale como digo yo
<Critical_ErRoR> si rodri gracias!
<Critical_ErRoR> ahora me gustaria poder hacer la ñ con ALT+164
<rodri> jaja
<Critical_ErRoR> ctrl+shift+u y f1 es muy complicado
<rodri> es mas lio aca
<rodri> ctrl+shift+u
<rodri> y dps F1
<Critical_ErRoR> pero es mejor que instalat el teclado en esp y andar cambiando de teclado para poner un caracter
<rodri> jaja
<Critical_ErRoR> sabes cual seria la convinacion para la / invertida?
<rodri> yo la otra vez lo habia configurado que al apretar el control derecho
<rodri> se cambie a distribucion española
<rodri> 5c
<rodri> es Ctrl+Shift+u   5c
<rodri> \
<rodri> te salio?
<mama21mama> \
<mama21mama> a mi si :)
<newby93> hola
<newby93> el compiz sigue sin ir
<seyacat> ayuda
<mama21mama> hola newby93
<seyacat> hola
<newby93> lo reinstale y todo
<newby93> y nada
<seyacat> como hago para usar los datos de un ls
<zk2> hola a todos
<Critical_ErRoR> \ /  si gracias rodri!!
<rodri> de nada! :P
<rodri> entra al mapa de caracteres
<rodri> y ahi estan los codigos
<newby93> señores
<newby93> dice que me falta un plugin
<newby93> composite
<newby93> o algo asi
<seyacat> una ayuda por favor, como uso un comando por cada linea de un LS,
<newby93> eso se puede reinstalar ?
<Critical_ErRoR> newby93: que placa de video tenes?
<newby93> nvidia gforce 8600 gt
<Critical_ErRoR> que bella!
<newby93> pero instale varios drivers y lo mismo
<Critical_ErRoR> que version de ubuntu?
<rodri> q necesitas?
<newby93> 10.10
<hashashin> seyacat, for LS in `ls`; do comando $LS ;done  , algo así seria
<newby93> no respondes
<rodri> q necesitas newby93?
<Critical_ErRoR> newby93: fijate en el centro de software si tenes instalado el «Configuración avanzada de efectos de escritorio (ccsm)»
<mcork> hola
<mcork> Yoques:
<mcork> creo que lo solucione
<Yoques> weee!!!!
<Yoques> como?
<mcork>  te acuerdas que me dijistes que instalara grub en paquetes del centro de software
<Yoques> sips
<mcork> bueno, en adminis - administrador de arranque
<Yoques> y pues?
<mcork> le puse la opcion donde me dice sistema operativo por defecto le puse ubuntu con linux ....... recovery mode y otros mostrar texto desde el arranque
<mcork> reinicie y me sale una pantalla que te habia mencionado que en alguna parte decia Arregla tu grub
<Yoques> wo?
<mcork> le di clik,
<Yoques> "arregla tu grub" dice?
<mcork> si
<Yoques> ah, bueno... el recovery mode
<mcork> me volvio a preguntar que queria hacer con esa pantallita y le dije que iniciara normal
<mcork> y cuando reinicio me salio el grub
<mcork> peroooooo
<mcork> no falta un pero
<rodri> jaja
<mcork> tengo que hacerlo cada ves quiera que me salga el grub de lo contrario no me lo hace jajajajajajajajjaaa, me tiene loca pero buuuu
<mcork> pero bueno
<Yoques> mujer?
<rodri> pone sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Yoques> jeje, impresionado
<mcork> como dicen voy al cielo y estoy llorando jajajajajaja
<rodri> o sdb
<rodri> depende q disco tengas!
<rodri> y asi se qeda para siempre.
<mcork> otra cosa desde un live cd no me deja poner grub-install /dev/sda
<mcork> esa parte no me funicono
<rodri> aah
<rodri> porq no montaste la particion!
<rodri> o si?
<mcork> si la monte
<rodri> en donde?
<mcork> en /media/ubuntu
<rodri> en /mnt?
<rodri> ahh
<mcork> primero hice un sudo fdisk -l
<rodri> bueno proba este comando
<mcork> rodri lo pruebo desde un live cd?
<rodri> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/sda
<rodri> si tu disco es /dev/sda!
<rodri> sino sdb!
<rodri> si, hacelo desde el livecd
<mcork> mi disco es /dev/sda1
<mcork> ahhh
<rodri> y dps bueh
<rodri> no pongas el 1
<rodri> /dev/sda
<rodri> asi nomas
<rodri> y despues sudo update-grub2
<rodri> pudiste?
<rodri> ahi le indicas a grub
<rodri> q instale el cargador en el disco /dev/sda
<rodri> pero le dice al que tenes montado
<rodri> no al livecd
<mcork> si pero hay un detalle , no tiene red con live cd, por eso que me tranque
<rodri> y que tiene que ver la red?
<rodri> :P
<mcork> porque cuando dices grub-instal ta tatatata      me dice que no puede conectarse a ubuntu.....
<rodri> podes copiar lo que te devuelve?
<mcork> pero tendfria que salirme de aqui
<lion4708> descrgael suprgrub
<lion4708> y con eso lo instalas de nuevo
<rodri> porq?
<newby93> men instale fusion-icon
<mcork> ah otra cosa  cual es el    --root-directory=   ?
<rodri> es donde montaste la particion donde tenes instalado ubuntu
<newby93> cuando activo compiz desde hay las el panel de las ventanas no se ve
<rodri> pone primero esto
<newby93> y la barra de abajo tampoco
<rodri> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mcork> si tengo el super grub, pero no tengo ni idea como lo recupera , solo me dice que lo tengo
<rodri> mcork
<lion4708>  saregrubdscre grb
<lion4708> mmm
<rodri> pone eso primero y dps pone el que te dije antes
<lion4708> si lo que quieres es instalar el grub
<lion4708> bajate el super grub
<newby93> alguien me ayuda
<mcork> si ya lo tengo el super grub en una iso y lo copie la imagen en un cd
<mcork> pero no se que hacer con ese cd de supergrub
<rodri> mcork
<rodri> hiciste lo que te dije?
<mcork> dime rodri
<newby93> señores hice un compiz replace y me tira esto
<newby93> compiz: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so: undefined symbol: decor_property_to_quads
<rodri> anda poniendo estos comandos:
<mcork> aja
<newby93> alguna idea
<mcork> rodri el primero y el segundo?
<rodri> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda; sudo update-grub2
<rodri> asi tal cual
<rodri> :P
<mcork> pero dejame rebotear y probar
<newby93> ALGUIEN ME AYUDA
<mcork> osea --root-directoriy para my seria /media/ubuntu?
<mcork> dejame probar
<newby93> nadie me ayuda T-t
<mcork> newby yo no he usado compiz
<newby93> compiz: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so: undefined symbol: decor_property_to_quads
<newby93> esto me dice al hacer replace
<Yoques> nadie manda faena?
<seyacat> faena!!
<newby93> yo si
<newby93> ayuda
<newby93> resulta que al ctivar compiz
<newby93> el panel de titulo de las ventana no se ve
<newby93> y haciendo replac
<newby93> me tiro esto
<newby93> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so: undefined symbol: decor_property_to_quads
<Yoques> yo resolví instalando compiz icon
<Yoques> *compiz fusion icon
<Yoques> y una vez instalado
<newby93> pues ami no
<Yoques> le das a select window decorator
<Yoques> y le pongo el de emerald
<Yoques> otra cosa es que te mate los botones y todo
<Yoques> como suele pasar en firefox
<Yoques> que ahí... ni idea
<Yoques> Y una consulta abierta: como es que ubuntu aún no pone los colores del prompt en consola por defecto? Tanto cuesta?
<newby93> no no
<newby93> que no va
<newby93> lo probe y nada
<newby93> hice un compiz --replace
<newby93> y me tiro essto
<Yoques> grrr... pues no se, compa...
<newby93> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so: undefined symbol: decor_property_to_quads
<Yoques> tienes el administrador de opciones CompizConfig y no te resuelve nada?
<newby93> no
<newby93> como lo resuelvo
<mcork> hola
<mcork> sudo update-grub2
<mcork> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<mcork> es para ecuperar el grub desde el cd live
<mcork> me salio ese error
<Yoques> te dice que no lo tienes montado, no?
<mcork> si
<mcork> segui los pasos de alguien que me dijo antes youqes
<mcork> como lo monto?
<cousteau> Yoques: tanto cuesta modificar el .bashrc para que los ponga?
<mcork> si ya monte esto asi        sudo mount /dev/sda1
<mcork> y despues
<cousteau> quiero decir, no los pone igual que podría ponerlos... o igual que podría poner un fondo de pantalla distinto, por eso se puede configurar
<Yoques> cousteau, si, porque no se nunca lo que hay que hacer
<mcork> y despues hice    sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<mcork> salio todo perfecto
<Yoques> pero creo que solo haría que mejorarlo... que el prompt fuera marrón, o ahora lila, por ejemplo... verias donde está fácilmente
<cousteau> # Comment in the above and uncomment this below for a color prompt
<cousteau> busca esa línea, comenta (pon #) en el párrafo de arriba, y descomenta el de abajo
<Yoques> cousteau, dónde edito? que ruta? en home mismo?
<cousteau> ~/.bashrc
<Yoques> fale
<abandonware> alguien me puede ayudar con una duda que tengo??
<mcork> sudo update-grub2           me sale este error   usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Yoques> está claro que no está montado, a mi entender, mcork
<Yoques> tal vez montaste pero no le dijiste donde
<mcork> yo lo se yoque, pero como lo monto
<dabor> abandonware, pregunta directamente y no esperes que alguien te atienda
<abandonware> alguien me puede decir como poder conectarse simultaneamente a 2 wifis para compartir ancho de banda??
<abandonware> :)
<dabor> parezco un bot :-)
<Yoques> sudo mount /dev/sda1 mnt/ → ES CORRECTO???
<abandonware> dabor solo un poco
<abandonware> xDDD
<mcork> como lo monto si previo hice esto sudo mount /dev/sda1
<seyacat> abandonware: me parece que necesitas dos tarjetas de red inalambricas
<abandonware> ok
<mcork> si
<abandonware> inmaginemos que las tengo...
<dabor> Yoques, no es del todo correcto, mejor crear un dir dentro de /mnt o de /media
<mcork> ahh
 * cousteau usa /mnt directamente, o /media subdirectamente
<cousteau> ya que /mnt no se usa, pues la uso directamente
<dabor> cousteau cuando tengas varias particiones para montar vas a tener que crear otros dir
<dabor> no ha vuelta
<seyacat> abandonware: de ahi la configuracion es un poco compleja, por que obiamente cuando abres una pagina web por ejemplo, esta no es que te envia un paquete por una otro paquete por la otra, la conexion a esa pagina debera ser siempre por la misma interface, y a otra pagina por la otra
<seyacat> abandonware: asi que de todas formas la optimizacion no es del todo eficiente nunca
<abandonware> y con P2P??
<mcork> me dice eso    mount: según mtab, /dev/sda1 ya está montado en /mnt
<dam63> ola
<dam63> estoy frances, y no sabe como hacer la 'n' con la ~
<dam63> sobre ubuntu 9.10
<Yoques> dam63, que tipo de teclado? qwerty?
<Yoques> ñ
<dam63> azertyuiop
<dam63> teclado frances
<dam63> y con altgr nada mas
<dam63> ~n
<newby93> nadie me ayuda ?
<Yoques> alt+164 ñ
<Yoques> alt+165 Ñ
<Yoques> (prueba)
<voyager1> ¿te tiene que ayudar forzonsamente?
<voyager1> ¿se tiene que ayudar forzonsamente?
<Yoques> voyager1, es frances
<Yoques> habla con cierta dificultad
<voyager1> yoques, para contestar en condición necesario saber sobre que pregunta
<Yoques> <dam63> estoy frances, y no sabe como hacer la 'n' con la ~
<Yoques> <dam63> sobre ubuntu 9.10
<dam63> estoy tratando :)
<Gamilus> pues si que tiene problemas de expresión
<voyager1> con que tipo de teclado?
<newby93> alguien que use compiz
<newby93> ?
<dam63> teclado frances
<dam63> laptop teclado
<voyager1> newby93, no. No me parece util
<dam63> alt+164 
<dam63> 
<dam63> disculpa
<newby93> algo similar a compiz no hay?
<dam63> no resulta
<huevo> y configurando el teclado como espanyol, aunque no tenga las serigrafias de las letras correspondientes??¿?
<Yoques> dam63, tienes siempre la otra opción de usar los caracrteres especiales
<Yoques> Aplicaciones→accesorios→mapa de caracteres
<dam63> y copiar pegar
<dam63> es que no es para mi pero mi viejo,
<voyager1> no se me ocurre nada ahora
<dam63> sobre windows, el hace altgr+2 pues 'n'
<huevo> shift+ctrl+u+f+1
<huevo> ñ
<huevo> :-)
<Yoques> ñ
<Yoques> seeee
<huevo> shift+ctrl+u+d+1
<huevo> Ñ
<dam63> ñ
<dam63> Ñ
<Yoques> huevo, donde encontraste la info?
<huevo> wikipedia :-P
<dam63> jeee, como encontraste eso
<dam63> wow
<huevo> en la letra Ñ
<huevo> xD
<Yoques> ohhh....... se me escapó... me pasó por alto...
<dam63> soy en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ñ y no veo esto
<Yoques> cáspita...
<dam63> excellente
<huevo> de todas maneras en algunos programas permiten meter la eñe al estilo latex ~n
<dam63> ñ
<Yoques> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%91#Uso_en_ordenadores
<huevo> yo para eso me compro las pegatinas para el teclado y se las pego y cambio la distribucion del teclado, que como tengas un texto con muchas eñes te vas a acordar de la combinación de letras xD
<dam63> claro que voy
<dam63> y para mi padre es bueno tambien (ojala)
<dam63> voy a poner un post-it
<dam63> muchas gracias
<dam63> saludos
<Yoques> bueno... a mi se me ocurre que si hay que hacer toda una traducción con carácteres especiales, sustituiria la ñ por 3 enes "nnn" y le diría que luego modificase todas las nnn por ñ
<Yoques> recursos de la manga
<Yoques> o las ß sustituirlas por bbb
<Yoques> yo es que soy de hacer las cosas fáciles a más no poder
<Yoques> por eso ando en ubuntu y no en debian
<Yoques> Pregunta. para ripear DVD, hay programas que por defecto lo permitan? Porqué el DVD Rip lo encuentro un pelo complicado
<Yoques> en windows hay el shrink, pero como casi nunca he ripeado nada, a penas conozco
<Yoques> si hay algo así en ubuntu
<Yoques> k9copy, a ver si lo hace...
<Yoques> ye!!! de maravilla, oigan...
<dela> Hola
<Yoques> hola dela
<dela> tengo un problema
<Yoques> dilo
<dabor> .
<dabor> ?
<xuzas> a alguien le ha pasado que transmission solicito clave de administrador?
<xuzas> solicite*
<Yoques> a mi no
<Yoques> dela, si quieres hablar habla
<dela> Yoques instale el compiz y al ponerle efectos creo que el efecto del cubo redondo se me puso la pantalla negra y me salieron varias lineas y la ultima creo que checking batery
<dela> mas abajo ponia iniciar ubuntu con modo grafico bajo
<dela> reparar graficos o algo asi y reiniciar window x
<dela> y eso todo el rato
<dela> reinicie y aparecia otra vez
<dela> ya nose que hacer
<Yoques> mmm...
<xuzas> el famoso cubo
<Yoques> habian comentado por aquí el poner en consola compiz --replace
<Yoques> pero no tengo mucha idea
<dela> ya intente eso
<Gamilus> mira esto
<Gamilus> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/04/problemas-con-compiz-en-ubuntu-1004.html
<adrian15b> Yoques: Sí, eso es para forzar que Compiz tome el control de ventanas.
<adrian15b> dela: Y qué error te da al ejecutarlo?
<dela> como al ejecutarlo?
<Yoques> bueno, yo les dejo, que voy a hacer un remastersys
<Yoques> nanit
<dela> xao yoques
<adrian15b> dela: Al ejecutar el compiz --replace desde la consola no dice nada?
<dela> mmm
<dela> ejecute metacity --replace
<dela> y me daba un error
<adrian15b> dela: pero... Tú que quieres hacer exactamente? Habilitar compiz?
<dela> quitarlo
<dela> deshabilitarlo
<dela> por eso use metacity --replace
<dela> no?
<dela> o lo hize al reves?
<adrian15b> dela: Si no lo empleas como no desinstalas el paquete?
<dela> mmm no te entiendo
<adrian15b> dela: Sí, para deshabilitarlo sería el metacity --replace si tienes gnome claro
<dela> si uso gnome
<dela> as leido bien el error que me da?
<adrian15b> dela: Con el sinaptic o eso que se llama ahora ubuntu shop center o algo así
<dela> no puedo entrar en modo grafico
<dela> ese es el problema
<dela> y como soy novato
<dela> nose usar mucho la consola
<dela> se poco
<dela> sudo apt-get
<dela> aptitude
<dela> install remove
<dela> etc
<dela> xD
<dela> muy poco
<adrian15b> en modo grafico? Pues entonces el --replace no te servirá de nada
<adrian15b> A ver. No has podido entrar en modo grafico porque intentabas instalar el compiz?
<adrian15b> dela: quiero decir que antes sí podias entrar al entorno grafico, no?
<dela> mm antes si
<dela> entonces intale el compiz le puse efectos y ya se me queda pillado y se va a modo texto
<dela> y me sale ese error
<dela> que la grafica se tiene k iniciar en modo bajo
<dela> y pone reparar errores le doy y no se repara nada
<dela> y luego reiniciar x windows
<dela> y tampoco hace nada...
<adrian15c> dela: Intentabas instalar compiz y ahora ya no te deja entrar al entorno gráfico?
<dela> instale el compiz
<dela> y lo configure
<dela> y derepente paso eso
<dela> y no me deja entrar a entorno grafico
<cristian_> hola
<cristian_> aaaaaaaaa
<adrian15c> dela: de repente? Trabajaste bien durante varios reinicios?
<Kaburosten> Hola io tengo una pregunta de un problema con el que tengo mas de 1 mes luchando
<Kaburosten> no funciona el microfono de mi portatil, :(
<cristian_> yo soy la sobrina de cricistian
<Kaburosten> alguien que pueda ayudarme??
<dela> al reiniciar ocurre lo mismo adrian
<dela> ocurre lo mismo
<adrian15c> Kaburosten: Dicen que el pulseaudio si lo eliminas entonces todo el sonido empieza a ir bien
<cristian_> si el cristian pero toda bia no biene pa la casa
<Kaburosten> mmm y dejo todo solo con el alsamixer???
<Kaburosten> no quiero hacer algo mal y tenga que reinstalar todo :S
<dabor> Kaburosten, alsa-utils
<adrian15c> dela: Te pregunto si al instalar compiz y reiniciar el pc justo despues, la primera vez, ya no te entraba en el entorno grafico
<dabor> Kaburosten, alsamixer es nada mas que para manejar el volumen
<Kaburosten> :( perdon soy noob
<dela> si entraba
<dela> el problema fue cuando puse el cubo de compiz ke me dijo k habia ke deshabilitar algo
<dela> y le di ke si
<dela> y paso eso
<cousteau> a mí el sonido me va bien, y creo que tengo pulseaudio
<adrian15c> dela: Eso que llamas el modo texto pone algo de initramfs?
<dela> pone checking battery
<dabor> Kaburosten, habria que ver otra solucion antes que eliminar pulseaudio
<dela> solo me acuerdo de eso
<adrian15c> cousteau: Ya, pero por norma general da problemas
<cousteau> yo suelo usar QAMix para probar micrófonos y tal (aunque con alsamixer también se puede): le digo que ponga el micrófono a la salida
<Kaburosten> que puedo hacer?? he intentado encendiendo y apagando los dispositivos en el alsamixer en la terminal
<cousteau> adrian15c: sí, a mí también creo que me dio algo de guerra en su día
<cousteau> Kaburosten: el QAMix es más cómodo de usar
<dabor> Kaburosten, ver bien el modelo de tu placa de sonido y googlear
<adrian15c> dela: pero te pide para poner usuario y contraseña?
<Kaburosten> ok ahora lo veo y checo que soluciones encuentro
<dela> si me pide usuario y contraseña
<dela> entro
<dela> en modo grafico
<dela> y a los 10 segundos se queda pillado
<dela> y se va a modo texto
<dela> y el mismo error
<adrian15c> dela: Vale, no es tan grave
<dabor> Kaburosten, lspci|grep Audio
<dela> como podria arreglarlo adrian
<adrian15c> dela: Creo que se arreglaba con un sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xcommon pero no estoy muy seguro
<Kaburosten> dabor eso que me acabas de poner es el comando para la terminal??
<adrian15c> dela: lo que me extraña es que no te salga lo de que el servidor X ha tenido un problema, bla, bla
<CuriousX> adrian15c: asi ---> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<dela> seguro que sale
<Kaburosten> ok me da como resultado esto
<dela> pero no me acuerdo porque es el ordenador del instituto mañana por la mañana tendre que intentar arreglarlo rapido
<dela> por eso estoy buscando informacion
<Kaburosten> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<adrian15c> CuriosX: Puede ser, hablo de memorian te preguntaba por resolucion de pantalla y cosas asi
<CuriousX> dela proba como te dice adrian15c o si no como te escribi yo ---> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CuriousX> hacelo cuando te mande a modo texto
<dela> vale
<dela> estoy buscando mas alternativas
<dela> por si esto nof unciona
<dela> auque si lo decis vosotros deveria de funcionar
<dela> por google encontre algo os lo paso?
<adrian15c> dela: Y ahora en las ultimas versiones de ubuntu lo que se hacia era borrar el /etc/X11/xorg.conf y luego reiniciar. Pero hazle un backup por si acaso.
<dela> y si me meto en una consola antes de ke me de el error?
<dela> seria mejor
<dela> control alt f1?
<dela> y hacer eso ke me decis?
<CuriousX> si
<adrian15c> dela: Es indiferente
<adrian15c> dela: No hay nadie tan rapido escribiendo, te daria el error igual
<dela> y que hacen estos comandos exactamente?
<CuriousX> dela: tu ubuntu empieza en modo teto ?
<CuriousX> texto*
<dela> no
<dela> modo grafico
<dela> me sale pantalla de usuario contraseña
<adrian15c> dela: Reconfiguran el paquete de las xorg que es como se llama al entorno grafico en Linux
<dela> y entro a mi usuario
<dela> y a los 10 segundos de entrar se jode
<CuriousX> mata gdm antes de poner los comando que te dimos para matar gdm ---> sudo service gdm stop
<adrian15c> dela: Lo de borrar seria: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<dela> con ese comaando se borraria y se aria un backup no?
<adrian15c> CuriosX: Que reinicie que le será más sencillo. Además hoy en dia no es evidente parar el gdm cuando te da el error
<CuriousX> como sea pero que lo intente
<adrian15c> dela: A efectos practicos es como si se borrase, pero no es backup sino un renombrado
<CuriousX> ni se que version tiene
<dela> ah
<CuriousX> pero si es la 10.10
<dela> es la 10.04
<dabor> para el caso es igual, le queda una copia del anterior
<CuriousX> el xorg.conf no esta en la ruta /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adrian15c> dela: Me estás diciendo que entras bien en el entorno grafico y de repente no va bien?
<CuriousX> ah perdon entonces intenta algo de loq ue te escribimos
<cousteau> CuriousX: depende, con el driver de nvidia sí
<dela> tiene targeta integrada
<dela> HP
<adrian15c> CuriosX: Lo siento, la ruta no me la sé de memoria por lo que se ve
<CuriousX> adrian15c: en 10.04 es la ruta que escribiste yo decia por si era 10.10
<dela> tarjeta grafica integrada HP
<dela> son los tipicos ordenadores de un instituto todos HP
<cousteau> pero la tarjeta no será marca HP...
<adrian15c> CuriosX: En el 10.10 ya no existe, verdad?
<cousteau> lspci | grep VGA
<cousteau> adrian15c: el xorg.conf se dejó de usar hace mucho tiempo, pero algunos drivers lo siguen usando
<CuriousX> no predeterminadamente pero cousteau dice que si tenes un nvidia se crea el archivo en /etc/X11
<Kaburosten> hola encontre un post de una persona que lo soluciono cambiando la entrada con alsa
<adrian15c> dela: Visto que dices que va a medias yo desinstalaria: sudo apt-get remove compiz-core    si es que se llama asi el paquete del compiz
<Kaburosten> pero su sistema es suse no ubuntu
<cousteau> Kaburosten: ejecuta gstreamer-properties y prueba a jugar con los valores
<Kaburosten> dejo el link si pueden verlo y me orientan
<Kaburosten> http://dv51132la.wordpress.com/2009/09/24/solucionado-problema-de-microfono-y-audifonos-hda-intel-en-linux/
<cousteau> yo tengo Entrada predeterminada: ALSA, Salida predeterminada: autodetectar
<Kaburosten> ok cousteau ahora lo checo
<dela> para desinstalar compiz
<dela> es con compiz -core?
<dela> esque claro podria hacerlo desde el centro de software
<dela> pero como no puedo entrar modo grafico tendre k hacerlo desde consola
<songer> que es xserver.xorg-core? cousteau
<cousteau> ni idea
<songer> me aparece en las actualizaciones?
<cousteau> pues también te aparecerá lo que es
<Kaburosten> oops se quedo coldado el gstreamer :S
<songer> oh gracias cousteau eres un genio
<cousteau> xserver-xorg es el entorno gráfico, core será el núcleo, vamos, la parte común
<adrian15c> songer: Eso es el corazon de las Xorg
<songer> gracias adrian15c
<Kaburosten> aaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! :S se colgo el gstremer
<cousteau> Kaburosten: Alt-F2, ejecuta "xkill" y haz clic en la ventana de gstreamer
<dela> adrian para desinstalar el compiz totalmente que comando seria'?
<adrian15c> Kaburosten: Tampoco es para tanto ;)
<adrian15c> dela: sudo apt-get remove compiz*. Pon el * bien pegado a compiz.
<songer> entonces adrian15c, si lo instalo podre configurar mi targeta grafica?
<dela> le pongo el asterisco no?
<dela> lo primero que voy a hacer es quitar compiz y despues lo demas
<adrian15c> dela: sí pero no pongas un espacio entre compiz y el *
<dela> si
<eliamtr> hola
<dela> esta tarde me dijeron este comando sudo aptitude gu noseke compiz
<dela> que es para eliminar los paquetes
<dela> o algo asi
<adrian15c> songer: tendrias que instalar xserver-xorg-TARJETA. Dónde TARJETA es la marca de tu tarjeta de video
<dela> sabes ese comando?
<dela> o con el que me as dicho ya valdria
<Kaburosten> noda con el gstremer
<adrian15c> dela: me imagino que seria: aptitude remove --purge compiz
<dela> eso purge
<dela> pero ese valdria para algo?
<songer> ok, esta bien y otra pregunta, porque en actulizaciones me sale linux headers 2.6.32.26,  si ya lo tengo instalado
<Kaburosten> es posible hacer lo que dice este post en ubuntu???   http://dv51132la.wordpress.com/2009/09/24/solucionado-problema-de-microfono-y-audifonos-hda-intel-en-linux/   podrian verlo
<dela> te copio la lista de comandos que e guardado
<eliamtr> hola que puedo hacer, cuando reinicie ubuntu me sale esto disk grub rescue>
<dela> para ejecutarla mañana
<adrian15c> dela: El purge deja el sistema algo más limpio pero vamos
<eliamtr> saben los comandos desde grub rescue>  ?
<sibastasen> hola
<songer> adrian15c, pregunta, porque en actulizaciones me sale linux headers 2.6.32.26,  si ya lo tengo instalado
<dela> sudo apt-get remove compiz*           sudo apt-get --purge compiz       sudo service gdm stop     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xcommon    mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<dela> seria eso adrian?
<sibastasen> acabo de comprar una netbook y tenia windos 7, el tema que la apague y ahora me pide contraseña del usuario cuando nunca puse contraseña? que hago?
<adrian15c> songer: seguro? No tendras el source? O una version guion algo con muy poca diferencia?
<CuriousX> sibastasen: con un live cd de ophcrack podes ver las contraseñas
<sibastasen> pero es raro ..habra alguna contraseña pro defecto como ser 12345678 por ej
<sibastasen> no tengo posibilidad de cd
<sibastasen> es netbook
<adrian15c> dela: haces la 2 y reinicias, si no va la ultima y reinicias
<dela> ve a la tienda que lo compraste  sibastasen
<sibastasen> me la trajeron de usa
<dela> la dos es la purge no?
<eliamtr> hola que puedo hacer, cuando reinicie ubuntu me sale esto disk grub rescue>
<dela> y la ultima es la de mv /etc/X11..............
<dela> ???????
<CuriousX> sibastasen: esta es la pagina ---> http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
<sibastasen> a ver
<CuriousX> pero vi que decia que servia para xp y vista no vi nada sobre que 7
<adrian15c> dela: por ultimo prueba la antepenultima y la penultima. Una de las 2 te dara error y reinicia claro
<CuriousX> digo para desencriptar el PAM
<sibastasen> con un penddrive servira CuriousX ?
<CuriousX> desifrar* =P
<eliamtr> :-(
<sibastasen> aja
<songer> en monitor me sale: kernel linux 2.6.32-26 generic, en las actualizaciones me salio hace un rato
<adrian15c> dela: si, asi es
<songer> adrian15c, oh alomejor es eso. en la pestanita cambios dice .47:
<CuriousX> pero yo tengo Hirensboot en un USB lo que si no me acuerdo si podia desifrar un Guinbug 7
<dela> es decir corro purge, despues mv, despues sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<dela> sudo service gdm stop no lo corro?
<adrian15c> songer: pero tu el paquete headers ya lo tenias?
<CuriousX> sibastasen: si queres pasarlo a un pendrive solo usas la imagen .iso son un programa que ahora no me acuerdo el nombre pero dame un tiempo a ver si me acuerdo
<songer> si, pero hace un rato me salio la ventana de actualizaciones
<sibastasen> ok
<eliamtr> hola dale
<adrian15c> dela: sí en sucesivos reinicios hasta que te vaya. Lo de gdm lo haras sin darte cuenta al reiniciar
<dela> entonces ese no lo corro no?
<eliamtr> tu tenias el problema de eliminar el compiz de un laboratorio?
<dela> el gdm
<sibastasen> me baje un exe
<dela> si elia
<eliamtr> hola
<adrian15c> songer: pues sera lo del .47
<dela> hola
<CuriousX> un .exe ?
<eliamtr> ya agarre tu hotmail
<sibastasen> de la pagina esa, si
<sibastasen> http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/download.php?type=ophcrack
<CuriousX> otra cosa tambien podes usar cualquir distribucion Linux e instalar ophcrack
<adrian15c> dela: Tan mal me expreso? NOOOOO. ;)
<dela> vale gracias xDDDDDDDDDD
<adrian15c> dela: No lo corras
<sibastasen> pero tiene q ser todo a base de usb
<dela> jajajaaj ok
<dela> perdon soy muy noob
<eliamtr> te acuerdas que hicieras el purge?
<eliamtr> algo te asome jejejejejejee
<sibastasen> por que me habra pasado eso de pida contraseña?
<eliamtr> ahora soy yo me fregue en el grub
<eliamtr> me sale ru rescue>
<CuriousX> sibastasen: con este programa podes pasar una .iso a un usb para bootear con el ---> usb-creator
<songer> linux-headers-2.6.32-26,linux-headers-2.6.32-26-generic, linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic adrian15c y en monitor me sale: kernel linux 2.6.32-26-generic
<dela> te cargaste el grub?
<sibastasen> que bien CuriousX
<sibastasen> gracias por la web
<eliamtr> grub rescue de prompt cuando reinicio el grub
<songer> lo instalare y vere que pasa adrian15c
<eliamtr> cargaste no la misma palabra sin la r jajajajjajaja
<CuriousX> ups pero ahora estoy leyendo que sirbe para crear distros de Ubuntu no dice nada sobre otra distro. Pero si tenes problemas con ese programa podes usar ---> unetbootin ---> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<CuriousX> para hacer una .iso booteable desde un usb
<adrian15c> dela: tienes un laboratorio con ubuntu, eso se agradece
<sibastasen> me voya fijar
<eliamtr> dañe el grub cuanda me arranca la maquina me sale grub rescue >   que hago gracias
<CuriousX> tambien una vez lei algo de una distro que se llama trinity ---> http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?wpid=1&front_id=12
<adrian15c> eliamtr: mira de arrancar con el super grub2 disk para salir del paso y luego ya lo arreglarás con un sudo grub-install /dev/sda me imagino
<dela> si adrian
<dela> olle como puedo ablarte y que te salga a ti en rojo???
<dela> como tu haces conmigo
<eliamtr> ya tengo el super grub disk de iso, que hago con eso reinicio con eso? pero no se que hacer despues
<adrian15c> CuriosX: sí, ahora le han puesto un menú. Le falta mucho a mi rescatux para llegar a ese nivel. No sé si se puede arrancar por usb, de todas formas si se puede habra un howto muy bueno
<adrian15c> dela: Lo dudo porque no tengo los colores activado. En principio es escribir el nick entero de la persona a la que te diriges. Es decir, adrian15c
<adrian15c> eliamtr: tienes el super grub2 disk?
<eliamtr> adrian15c:
<eliamtr> si lo tengo
<CuriousX> sibastasen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534079/
<CuriousX> dice que sirbe para 7
<adrian15c> pues es darle a la primera opcion y luego elegir tu ubuntu y te lo arrancara
<sibastasen> ok
<dela> adrian15c aora?
<dela> adrian15c se te ve rojo?
<dela> xD
<tato> cual es el codigo para actualizar a ubuntu 10.10?
<adrian15c> dela: tendria que verseme rojo, sí, pero no lo veo porque no lo tengo activado en mi programa de chat
<CuriousX> tato: sudo apt-get update ; sudoa apt-get upgrade
<adrian15c> Dela: Es decir, lo estás haciendo bien.
<CuriousX> lo escribi mal =P
<CuriousX> tato: ahi esta ---> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<tato> CuriousX, pero desde el Alt F2
<adrian15c> CuriosX: Despues de eso no tiene que hacer un sudo update-manager -d ?
<CuriousX> tato: no, desde la terminal
<tato> por que?
<CuriousX> pero el no quiere actualizar de distro... o si ?
<tato> si claro quiero la 10.10 CuriousX
<CuriousX> ahh perdon entendi mal la pregunta
<CuriousX> es asi como dice adrian15c pero yo no lo haria
<CuriousX> yo prefiero hacer una instalacion limpia
<tato> como seria eso?
<CuriousX> seria que la instalacion no tenga manchas =P
<CuriousX> nahh chiste de salon =)
<CuriousX> seria... quemar la ultima version de Ubuntu en un cd e instalarla
<tato> MALO MALO
<tato> a ya, gracias
<tato> me marcho
 * tato se va
<adrian15c> CuriousX: Ya si le enseñas a hacerse una instalación /home seria perfecto
<CuriousX> si es mejor pero como es nuevo mejor que la haga automatica por si las flies
<adrian15c> lo que faltaba, flies, nada, me voy a dormir
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-19
<Kaburosten> nada con lo del microfono
<Kaburosten> como me pone de malas
<juani35> buenas noches
<juani35> por favor  necesito a alguien q maneje joomla
<juani35> JOOMLA
<juani35> por favor urgente
<juani35> si me puede ayudar
<juani35> gracias
<m4v> juani35: el canal es sobre Ubuntu
<juani35> pues joomla es base de unix = ubun
<juani35> pero pues solo estoy pidiendo ayuda para ello
<kalo__> buenas buenas ya re
<kalo__> tengo una duda, tengo un router linksys, wrt54g2
<kalo__> y quiero saber si se puede usar como puente para conectarme a internet
<kalo__> de forma inalambrica
<dabor> kalo__, modem-routerlinksys-tupc
<kalo__> si pero del modem que es inalambrico quiero pezcar la señal con el router linksys y de el a mi pc
<Kaburosten> hola a todoooooooooooossss
<Kaburosten> ya logre resolver el problema del micro
<Kaburosten> pero se me borro el menu de sonido del panel :( alguien me dice como lo recupero
<kalo__> dabor si se puede???
<dabor> kalo__, si, perfectamente
<dabor> kalo__, haber..capaz que no entendí bien
<dabor> kalo__, si el tema es conetar el modem con el router solo via wifi, que yo sepa no se puede
<kalo__> mmmmm
<kalo__> ok
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, saben si un export variable=loquesea se mantiene de manera indefinida?
<Jakeukalane> explicación compleja: he encontrado en un foro que para ejecutar un programa que me da un error con una librería (glibc) es conveniente hacer esto→export MALLOC_CHECK_=0. Eso es una variable que significa que se desactivan las comprobaciones de liberaciones dobles de memoria. ¿eso es sólo temporal o lo desactiva globalmente?
<Jakeukalane> ok, he hecho las comprobaciones pertinentes y NO se guarda, gracias de todas formas ... saludos
<Yoques> una consultilla
<Yoques> para poder hacer que un micro funcione corréctamente, qué cosas hay que revisar?
<ernestoxbox> que onda regrese perdon por la escenita de ayer
<m4v> ernestoxbox: no hay drama.
<tatukapata> quizas sea una pregunta absurda pero quedo la duda en el tintero cuando se converso
<tatukapata> ¿se puede configurar el MSN en Xchat?
<dabor> tatukapata, para nada
<dabor> tatukapata, son cosas totalmente diferentes
<moreback> msn no es compatible con IRC
<tatukapata> dabor: entiendo, pero fue una conversacion medio absurda con un compañero
<tatukapata> dabor: y se me quedo la duda
<Hero> hello
<Hero> quien es el bolsa que esta usando mi nick?
<m4v> Hero: ?
<Hero> como puedo saber la cantidad de megas descargado o subidos desde que se inici'o sesion?
<Hero> por consola
<m4v> el comando "ifconfig" muestra una estadística, aunque no se que tan exacta es
<m4v> Hero: por lo de tu nick deberías ver en #freenode, no es este el canal.
<m4v> Hero: creo que ifconfig usa contadores de 32bits, así que capaz que no pueden registrar más de 4gb de datos
<magu42> !registrarse Hero
<kubot> Hero: Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<pipo65> buenas
<dzup2> hmm me imagino que por esto http://packetstormsecurity.org/files/view/95978/USN-1018-1.txt ahora msn ya no conecta mis cuentas en pidgin, me dice que el "El certificado por omega.contacts.msn.com no pudo ser validado. La cadena de certificados presentada es inválida." , podria ser?
<pipo65> dzup2: un apregunta
<pipo65> elimine mi usuario y lo cree de nuevo
<dzup2> digame
<pipo65> el valor de un usuario normal es de 1000
<pipo65> el de root es 0
<pipo65> es q al crearlo de nuevo me dice q el usuario q cree es administrativo
<dzup2> y?
<pipo65> y no se supone q el usuario administrativo es root
<dzup2> hmm haber pega: groups $WHOAMI
<pipo65> pipo65 dialout fax cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<pipo65> ves q ahi dice admin
<dzup2> este que ubuntu es? el mio dice asi:  groups $WHOAMI
<dzup2> alex adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<pipo65> a vos tambien sos administrativo
<dzup2> y vez? esta igual al mio
<dzup2> crreo que serra pór lo de sudo
<pipo65> capas
<pipo65> ya me quedo mas tranquilo
<dzup2> me imagino que sera por lo de sudo, creo que nomas usuarios en admin grupo podrian hacer maniobras como root
<dzup2> necesitarias analizar el /etc/sudoers si te intereza aberiguar mas
<dzup2> s/aberiguar/averiguar/g
<pipo65> no es necesario dzup2 me imagino q el q invento el linux la tenia clara
<dzup2> mas bien ubuntu, segun he visto ubuntu es el unico que he provado de los linux que trae sudo por defecto
<pipo65> igual es lo primero q le inutilizo
<dzup2> a lo menos en otros que he puesto linuxes el sudo no viene por defecto, tienes que instalarlo y modificar tu /etc/sudoers manual
<pipo65> yo vengo de debian y me gusta usar el su
<pipo65> para habilitar el su es facil
<pipo65> primero pones sudo su
<pipo65> y despues passwd
<pipo65> y despues de eso el su ya anda
<moreback> dzup2, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/
<syd> excelentes resultados con mpd + ncmpc, recomendable!
<CuriousX> syd: que es lo que es eso ? para reproducir musica ?
<CuriousX> es CLI ?
<syd> sip
<syd> ncurses en realidad
<CuriousX> mira que bien no lo conocia lo probare uno que es muy bueno en ncurses es "mp3blaster"
<syd> lo vere
<CuriousX> ;)
<syd> jeje no me gusto mucho, este esta bueno tb: ncmpcpp
<CuriousX> syd: claro ese debe ser el reproductor
<CuriousX> ya tengo instalado el servicio estaba viendo se puede crear una base de datos tambien =O
<paty> Hola ubunteros tengo un problemilla
<paty> instalé Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition en mi netbook
<paty> y resulta que me topo con un entorno de escritorio que me sorprende con lo diferente de los anteriores este parece de macintosh
<paty> y no sé como borrar un simple archivo de openoffice
<CuriousX> paty: "rm archivo.odt
<paty> ¿debería borrarlo por línea de comandos o qué porque al hacer click con el botón derecho del mause no me sale la opción eliminar?
<paty> ¿es normal que ya no esté esa opción o solo me pasa a mi??
<moreback> probaste la tecla suprimir?
<paty> si
<paty> no funciona
<moreback> lo otro sería que estas borrando un archivo fuera de tu /home
<hiko_hitokiri> pues es lo mismo que en los demas sistemas
<paty> no si está dentro
<hiko_hitokiri> shift+del o suprimir
<paty> capaz no reconoce algo del mause
<moreback> tienes permisos para modificarlo?
<paty> si claro si yo misma lo creé
<moreback> clic derecho propiedades
<paty> a ver voy a probar con shift suprimir
<moreback> puede ser que esté bloqueado por alguna aplicacion
<moreback> o sea que lo tienes abierto en otro lado
<tkw-one> comentario sin animo de lucro: NUNCA vayan a cometer el error de comprarse una computadora apple mac... lo resumire asi: una maquina apple es una caja de sueños llena de pesadillas..,
<CuriousX> si asi como dice moreback con ---> lsof archivo.odt ---> se puede saber que aplicacion lo esta usando
<paty> es que el botón derecho del mause no me muestra nada
<Yoques> en el mac siempre pasa igual... el botón derecho nunca muestra nada
<paty> y este ubuntu 10.10 netbuc tiene unos menus tan parecidos al mac
<moreback> pero si los mouse de apple tienen un solo boton
<Yoques> lo puedes hacer casi idéntico
<Yoques> es cuestión de gustos
<Yoques> moreback, (de ahí la broma)
<syd> alguien sabe de alguna buena aplicacion por terminal para revisar mails?
<syd> CuriousX: hay que hacer la base de datos necesariamente creo
<paty> en el lanzador el botón derecho del mause funciona bien
<moreback> Yoques, xD
<paty> pero al ponerme encima de un archivo no me muestra nada
<paty> y ya no me sale la opción de gnome que dice "crear una carpeta" esto no parece gnome
<moreback> aah
<Yoques> mmm... eso es otra cosa...
<moreback> ubuntu 10.10 viene con unity
<moreback> por ahi está la diferencia
<Yoques> trataste a recargar nautilus? (no se si será eso, pero es lo único que me viene a la cabeza)
<CuriousX> si estaba viendo el mpd es el servidor y el otro es el cliente pero eso es bueno por si queres armarte de una radio online... no es mi caso =( me quedo con "mp3blaster" =)
<moreback> no sé si tendrá alguna opcion dentro de unity para entrar con el escritorio normal
<Yoques> con xfce siempre era cuestión de volver a lanzar la aplicación (sobretodo el browser)
<moreback> las versiones netbook traian esa opcion antes
<syd> sip, de hecho estaba buscando una solucion para tener todos mis mp3 en un pc y acceder desde cualquier otro. tambien para reproducirlos ahi por ssh sin tener que usar ssh y vnc
<CuriousX> =O
<paty> ¿y unity dónde lo encuentro??
<moreback> si tienes 10.10 ya debería venir instalado
<moreback> y por lo que cuentas debieras estarlo usando ahora
<chilicuil> estan hablando de la version netbook?
<moreback> yeah
<paty> si es la versión netbook
<chilicuil> ahh, ok =)
<paty> y tiene un gnome que no se parece en casi nada al gnome sencillo que conozco
<EGCdigital> instalalo
<EGCdigital> y lo pruebas.
<CuriousX> paty: todavia no podes eliminar el archivo ?
<paty> no
<CuriousX> sabes la ruta donde esta ?
<paty> no de manera que sea for human beings
<chilicuil> jejeje
<paty> posiblemente entrando a un terminal pueda
<CuriousX> si pode pero en que carpeta esta el archivo que queres borrar ?
<CuriousX> o como se llama ?
<CuriousX> escribi el nombre exacto de como se llama el archivo
<Yoques> nanit
<CuriousX> "nanit.odt" ? o solo "nanit" ?
<EGCdigital> la sombra del espejo
<CuriousX> bueno como sea ---> find $HOME -name nanit ---> y copia aca la ruta que te da
<paty> se llama hola.odt
<paty> antiguamente y de hecho es lo que hago con debian squeeze
<paty> hacía click con el botón derecho del mause
<CuriousX> entonces en  la terminal escribi esto ---> find $HOME -name hola.odt ---> y copia aca la ruta que te da
<paty> y me salia la opcion de eliminar o mandar a papelera primero y de ahí eliminar
<paty> ya
<CuriousX> no entiendo si me estas preguntando tampoco entiendo el "ya"
<arp-> hola CuriousX
<hiko_hitokiri> paty, shift+del o supr
<CuriousX> =O mi amigo arp- tanto rio bajo el puente =) como va amigo ?
<hiko_hitokiri> y de una lo elimina
<paty> no si eso no me funciona
 * chilicuil ve como paty trae a todos alvorotados
<CuriousX> XD
<paty> lo que me pregunto es si es así la versíon para netbook
<paty> que ya no tiene un gnome que se comporte como gnome
<hiko_hitokiri> eso es en todos
<chilicuil> la proxima version asi sera incluso la version 'desktop'
<paty> me sale .Escritorio/hola.odt
<paty> pero yo ya sé eso
<paty> que lo tengo en el Escritorio
<paty> el asunto es si para eliminarlo solamente puedo con rm y si ese es el nuevo concepto de Ubuntu para seres humanos o es algo que solamente me pasa a mi
<CuriousX> o sea que ya sabes eliminarlo desde la terminal pero lo queres eliminar con el boton derecho del mouse ---> "eliminar" ?
<paty> si
<paty> así o de alguna manera por el estilo
<CuriousX> la verdad que no se como añadirle funcion al boton derecho del mouse. Estoy seguro que la solucion esta editando el registro pero no se exactamente que hacer alli =(
<paty> pero esto le pasa a todos los netbook con ubuntu 10.10 pata netbook o solamente al mío??
<CuriousX> tambien pude que en "sistema/preferencias/mouse" puedas editar algo no lo se
<CuriousX> nunca use senity
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> chilicuil:
<pipo65> como andas
<pipo65> necesito hacer un script
<chilicuil> ea pipo65 =), bien, por aqui descansando, como va todo por alla?
<pipo65> espetacular
<chilicuil> pipo65: de que tu script?
<pipo65> necesito que copie de forma constante un archivo q esta en ~
<pipo65> a /public_html/index.html
<chilicuil> ajap, pipo65 , porque no haces un cron y listo?
<pipo65> y ademas le de el nombre index.html
<pipo65> por q para eso nesecitas permisos administrativos no
<pipo65> y lo quiero poner en una de esas shell gratuitas
<pipo65> logre q el irssi grabe un log
<dzup2> so permisos del user que corre apache, eso lo metes en sudoers
<dzup2> con el flag de NOPASSWD
<pipo65> es q no tengo permisos sobre apache
<dzup2> y como dice arp. lo metes en cron
<pipo65> solo de poder escribir en el directorio donde esta el index
<pipo65> en el unico lugar donde puedo escribir es en /home/usuario
<dzup2> por eso, metelo en sudoers con el NOPASSWD flag y el usuario de apache o tu usuario que pertenezca al grupo www-data crewo se llama y ya va
<pipo65> dzup2: no puedo
<pipo65> solo accedo por consola
<dzup2> no tienes root?
<pipo65> no
<pipo65> es una shell gratuita
<dzup2> hmm pero puedes correr en tu $HOME/public_html ? y se ve en IP_SERTVER/°tusuruario ?
<pipo65> dzup2: pero es q el directorio /public_html y en el q el irssi guarda el log son diferentes
<dzup2> osea puedes ver tu pagina en http://EL_IP/~tuuser
<pipo65> dzup2: pipo65.bshellz.net
<dzup2> pues no importa, si puedes grabar en public_html es lo mismo
<pipo65> dzup2: como hago para q me tire el log a el directorio donde esta el index
<dzup2> pues metelo en cront -e
<pipo65> y como hago eso
<pipo65> al irssi no puedo modificarlo
<dzup2> lom etes ahi algo asi * * * 5 cat /path/al/log.log /path/alweb/index.html
<dzup2> ?
<dzup2> metelo en cron
<dzup2> cron -e
<pipo65> y donde esta cron
<pipo65> ??
<dzup2> todos los usuarios tenemos un cron y coprre cada determinado lapzo de tiempo
<dzup2> el tuyo pues asi:
<dzup2> cron -L
<pipo65> si pero no me dices donde esta
<pipo65> jajja
<pipo65> yo imagino
<dzup2>  crontab -l
<pipo65> /home/usuario/??
<dzup2> es una utileria del sistema
<dzup2> y si te graba tu crontab file en tu home, pero no se recomeinda tocarlo manualmente, mejor adiciona un cron con el cron -e
<pipo65> pipo65@bshellz:~$ crontab -l
<pipo65> no crontab for pipo65
<pipo65> no tengo crontab
<dzup2> perdon crontab -e
<dzup2> asi lo adicionas
<pipo65> y q le adiciono
<dzup2> puedes adicionar cuantos comandos quieras, 1 por linea
<dzup2> pues ahi te mando a entender el manual de crontab
<dzup2> pero basicamente el primer numero te dice el dia, la hora,m el minuto etc de cuando ese trabajo se autoejecute
<dzup2> man crontab
<pilato> pipo65, puedes usar la GUI llamada gnome-schedule
<pipo65> y como le digo que cada 3 segundos copie ~irc.log.Window2 a /public_html/index.html
<dzup2> yo te puse un ejemplo * * * * 5
<dzup2> eso es cada 5 minutos se corre, pero ya tu ve lo que te conviene
<pipo65> dzup2: y para q copie el archivo y lo renombre
<pilato> cuanto tiempo demora en compilar el kernel?
<dzup2> un simple cat archivo > index.html
<dzup2> podria ser
<pipo65> cat solo lee
<pilato> no es para imprimir
<pilato> es lo mismo que echo pero para abrir archivos
<pipo65> si pero lo imprime en la pantalla
<pilato> si de eso se trata
<pilato> para eso le ponemos una tuberia >
<dzup2> o un touch $HOME/public_html/index.html; cd $HOME;.irssi; cat logo.log >  $HOME/public_html/index.html
<pilato> con eso le estamos mandando lo que se imprime en pantalla al archivo
<dzup2> si pero el > simbolo quiere decir metelo de aqui a lla ...
<dzup2> cat logo.log >  $HOME/public_html/index.html   <----nota la redireccion >
<pipo65> es decir el caso mio seria
<dzup2> ahi dices visualiza el archivo log pero redireccionalo y escribelo a este archivo y no a la pantalla, eso hace el >
<pipo65> cat irc.log.Window2 > /public_html/index.html
<pilato> alguien sabe cuanto demora en compilar el kernel? :s
<dzup2> >> es adicionar al final del archiuvo, un > es borra el viejo y mete este nuevo , asi trabajan las redirecciones > y >>
<pipo65> voy a probar
<dzup2> cuidato con mandar algo a un archivo con > pues lo anterior se pierde, en ese  caso ocuparias >> para que lo adicione al final, es lo que hace touch ARCHIVO.x   te hace un echo "" > ARCHIVO
<dzup2> osea le mete NADA y como usas el > pues te borra lo anterior, osea te vacia el archivo a 0 bytes
<dzup2>  whereis cat
<dzup2> cat: /bin/cat    <--- ...mira: cat irc.log.Window2 > /public_html/index.html    asi no te va funcionar, ocupas todo completo /bin/cat $HOME/.irssi/logs/irc.log.Window2 > $HOME/public_html/index.html
<dzup2> para que tu crontab funcione sin errores vaz ocupar absolutos caminos
<pipo65> dzup2: cuantos asteriscos tienen q ser para ponerlo en un cron
<pipo65> seria crontab -e ****3
<dzup2> # m h  dom mon dow   command   si pones crontab -e   <---ahi te dice
<dzup2> pero mira: man crontab    <--ahi esta mas que explicado que significa el * y cada columna
<pipo65> dzup2: eso es lo q me aparecio cuando puse crontab -e
<dzup2> puedes analizar cat /etc/crontab
<dzup2> pipo65: http://www.manpagez.com/man/5/crontab/
<dzup2> ahi por crontab(8) te dice que significa cada *
<dzup2> y normalmente se adicionan asi: numero<tecla_tab>otronumero<tecla_tab>otro<tab> etc
<pipo65> dzup2: mira lo q consegui con cat
<pipo65> pipo65.bshellz.net
<alejandro> Hola, algún físico por acá?
<dzup2> a pues ahi va
<pipo65> puedo hacer q aparesca los log de el chat d eforma automatica
<pipo65> no son los mas lindos
<dzup2> pipo65: pues metelo cada 30 segundos
<pipo65> ahora me voy a fijar como cargarlo en el cron
<dzup2> o cada 1 segundo haber si no te regañan los admin del server pues metes un programa casi inmediatamente, consumes recurso0s
<dzup2> o ponle un tail
<pipo65> dzup2:  cuando me bannen me dare cuenta
<pipo65> dzup2:  es gratis
<pipo65> solo q cada 5 dias tienes q entrar al canal de chat y poner un !keep
<dzup2> asi mira tail $HOME/.irssi/logs/irc.log.Window2 > $HOME/public_html/index.html   o algo asi
<pipo65> y para q es tail
<Vsg21> :|
<dzup2> tail $HOME/.irssi/logs/irc.log.Window2 && fijate que hace, escribve en el chat y veras
<Vsg21> dzup2: hippie mantene el topic alla viteh casi ni conecto aca
<dzup2> :p
<dzup2> creo que estamos dentreo del topic
<dzup2> tail $HOME/.irssi/logs/irc.log.Window2 &   <--- asi, el & quiere decir "no termines el programa" mantenlo residente en memoria"
<chilicuil> uff que hueva
<chilicuil> a ver pasa el link pipo65 xD
<dzup2> pues es que como mas se lo explico? ya saque manzanitas etc heh
<dzup2> http://pipo65.bshellz.net/   y si lo cambia
<pipo65> dzup2: pero escribe los ultimo y me borra la primer linea
<Vsg21> tail solo queda en espera dzup2 ?
<pipo65> si no le doy de nuevo no hace nada
<Vsg21> mmm mmmmmmmmmm ahhhhhhhhhhh
<pipo65> me tengo q poner a mirar con lo de el cron
<dzup2> metelo al crontab pero metelo con el >> en lugar del >
<pipo65> para q cada ves tenga q copiar un archivo mas grande
<dzup2> para que te lo "adicione" al final del viejo
<pipo65> sipis
<pipo65> la cuestion es como se dara cuenta de donde empiesa el nuevo y el viejo
<dzup2> el >> sabe
<dzup2> haz otro que corra cada 1hrs que lo "limpie" ...
<dzup2> osea con el >
<dzup2> para que tu log no se haga grandicimo
<pipo65> eso es bueno
<pipo65> ya me falta menos
<pipo65> ahora solo aprendo a usar el crontab y listo
<pipo65> che y para borrar
<pipo65> tambien puedo armar una pagina en index y solo hacer q genere un 1.txt y hacer q index levante ese 1.txt
<dzup2> pues ya te dije, adiciona 2 cron jobs, uno que adicione al index.html cada minuto y otro que corra cada 1hr o mas que solo mande un echo "" > index.html para que lo corte a 0 bytes, o puedes hacerle rotacion, o un tail -100 index.html > index.html <--pára que guarde las ultimas 100 lineas, etc
<pipo65> como hago q lo genere en dentro de public_html
<pipo65> buen gente creo q es todo por hoy me gana el cansacio
<pipo65> me voy a dormir arriba de el teclado
<chilicuil> tambien funciona '> index.html'
<pipo65> estoy desde la 6 levantado
<chilicuil> que descanses pipo65
<pipo65> gracias chilicuil
<pipo65> ahora meto en faboritos la pag de crontab y la leere mañana
<pipo65> favoritos*
<dzup2> todo es manipulacion de comandos
<dzup2> no hay truco
<pipo65> comandos con granadas
<pipo65> y cuchillos en los dientes
<pipo65> dzup2: sabes quien es el q graba los logs
<pipo65> `666
<dzup2> cron
<pipo65> no `666
<pipo65> con el irssi
<dzup2> y crontab se usa para manejar tus cron jabs
<dzup2> jobs
<pipo65> a si q debes hablar bien de mi mira q te esta grabando
<dzup2> el mismo irssi graba sus propios logs, el cron lo usas para leerlos y hacer otra cosa con ellos, como lo que intentas hacer
<pipo65> sipis
<pipo65> es q siempre veo q aparece mi nick en google
<pipo65> y es por los logs de los chat donde entro
<pipo65> quedo grabado
<pipo65> y cuando busco pipo65 en google aparecen como 10 hojas de busqueda
<dzup2> ahh si, apoco no odias eso?
<pipo65> por lo menos estoy primero
<chilicuil> O_o
<pipo65> en google fight
 * chilicuil buscando pipo65 ...
<dzup2> quiciera borrar todo lo que google sabe de mi
<dzup2> en vesesd digo cada tarugada heh
 * chilicuil encuentra esto interesante... pipo65 en pornotube... jummm, umm, tambien dzup2 O_o
<pipo65> si ese soy yo
<dzup2> jajaja vez? si que odio el google
<pipo65> es mas me puedes ver en xvideos
<dzup2> peor si usas facebook ya saben quien eres :s
<chilicuil> lol
<dzup2> o el youtube o twitter :s
<pipo65> dzup2: pero mi facebook es falso
<pipo65> el twitter es otro no soy yo
<chilicuil> !ot!
<dzup2> el mio tambien pero mis amistades no lo son, si son reales heh
<pipo65> dzup2: si kieres mis datos entra a www.nic.ar
<pilato> son unos tontos los que suben datos personales a la web :S
<dzup2> la verdad si
<pipo65> el dominio pipo65 esta registrado a mi nombre
<dzup2> y sale hasta donde te mandare el antrax   pedro vezzosi :p
<pipo65> sep
<pipo65> igual creo q el nombre sale con un whois
<pilato> te jodiste pedro vezzosi... regla de oro .. no dejar datos personales en la web :S
<dzup2> por ahi hasta su foto http://www.google.com.mx/images?hl=es&source=imghp&biw=1360&bih=543&btnG=Buscar+im%C3%A1genes&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&gs_rfai=&q=pedro%20vezzosi&tbs=isch:1 :p
<dzup2> http://www.elpopular.com.ar/diario/2008/07/22/galeria/DEP1701x.jpg   espero que no sea ese barrigon jajaja
<pipo65> tampoco soy unico
<pipo65> yoy gordito pero no para tanto
<pipo65> hasta hace poco habia un almanaque con una foto mia
<pilato> sin ropa
<dzup2> si lo indexo google ya se jodio, va estar en sus garras muchos años heh
<dzup2> y si alguna vez comento de broma que hera maricon peor
<pipo65> jajjaja
<pipo65> no un almanaque de gulbac
<pipo65> a mi me toco enero
<pipo65> lo unico como la gente era noviembre
<pipo65> era la foto de una chica gulbac
<Splashman> hola buenas
<pipo65> bue gente ahora si me voy
<Splashman> alguien ha escuchado hablar de ffado?
<lion4708> COMO PUEDO AGREGAR ESTA SALA DE CHAT A UN CLIENTE IRC ?
<lion4708> cual es son los settings que debo confgurar?
<juchipilo> depende del cliente
<lion4708> la sala me queda claro que es Ubuntu-es
<lion4708> pero el servidor?
<juchipilo> pon irc.freenode.net
<juchipilo> pon irc.freenode.net/6667  mas bien
<YKuwahara> Probando desde mi móvil
<YKuwahara> Gracias juchipilo
<juchipilo> de nada
 * alexneb saluda a todo kiski.. ^^ .... re re reeeeeeee
<caldera> Alguien que me pueda ayudar, por favor?
<caldera> he Instalado flash player con el comando "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<caldera> pero el navegador aun me sigue pidiendo el plugin flash
<caldera> Mi navegador es firefox 3.6 sobre kubuntu 8.04
<SynFlag> caldera, reiniciaste?
<fosco_> caldera: esa ubuntu es muy antigua
<fosco_> es posible que incluya un flash que ya no puede ver la mayoria de webs actuales
<fosco_> actualizate a ubuntu 10.10
<bubuntu> hola, tengo un problemilla, alguien sabe como borrar accesos del menu lugares? estan perdidos y no me salen en el nautilius
<fosco_> bubuntu: abre nautilus
<fosco_> te salen esos lugares en el panel de la izquierda
<fosco_> ?
<bubuntu> son dos acesos perdidos de un disco externo
<bubuntu> no salen en  nautilius
<bubuntu> solo me salen en el menu lugares con icono desconocido
<Toni2> hola
<Toni2> buenos días a todos
<Toni2> necesito ayuda para agregar impresora con el Protocolo de Impresion de Internet (IPP)
<Toni2> alguien me puede echar un cable?
<fosco_> nunca he configurado una impresora con ese protocolo
<fosco_> cual es tu duda?
<Toni2> pues muy fácil, que no detecta la impresora
<Toni2> he conseguido hacerlo en un portatil con windows
<Toni2> con el patrón: http://"direccción del rotuer":631/printers/"nombre del recurso"
<Toni2> pero en Ubuntu no hay forma
<Toni2> y en principio parece ser algo sencillo, pero hay algo que se me está pasando por alto y no sé qué es
<fosco_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/59301 <- a ver si esto te ayuda
<Toni2> voy a ver
<Toni2> esto ya lo había visto
<Toni2> he visto varias páginas con la misma información
<Toni2> pero no se trata de compartir en red
<Toni2> es la impresora la que va conectada directamente al router vía USB
<Toni2> además, siguiendo ese manual, si utilizo la secuencia $ sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<Toni2> obtengo como resultado:
<Toni2> adduser: El usuario `cupsys' no existe.
<Toni2> tampoco puedo acceder a la web http://localhost:631//
<Toni2> 405 Unknown
<Toni2> ninguna otra aportación????
<usuario> que te pasa
<usuario> ?
 * alexneb ahora vengo
<alexneb> gente una duda.. sin querer no se que hice,,-.. quite la barra de herramnientas de xcha
<alexneb> como los devuelvo?
<alexneb> ya ta
 * hashashin nas
<Bucanero> hola
<Bucanero> algún buen samaritano que me ayude a instalar gnome en server 10.10?
<Bucanero> no os asusteis que son cuatro detalles
<Bucanero> simplemente necesito qué paquetes instalar desde aptitude para que arranque de inicio
<Bucanero> ¿y algún canal donde sí me puedan ayudar?
<hashashin> Bucanero, x-window-system-core, gnome-core y gdm diria yo que con esos paquetes ya valdria
<Bucanero> es que ayer me puse a instalarlos todos, después de un update
<Bucanero> y cuando me di cuenta de la cantidad que había corté
<hashashin> XD
<Bucanero> y me arrancó de inicio
<fosco_> para que pones entorno grafico en un servidor?
<Bucanero> y ayer seleccioné unos cuantos pero no arranca
<Bucanero> ainsss, fosco, pos porque vengo del lado oscuro
<Bucanero> y es más cómodo
<hashashin> con startx te arranca Bucanero ?
<Bucanero> es para ponerlo en un aula de 14 alumnos-hormonas y poner al calamar a vigilar internet
<Bucanero> hashashin, porque soy un furro y ponía xstart
<Bucanero> jajajaja
<hashashin> XD
<Bucanero> voy a probar
<Bucanero> me recomendais webmin para el calamar?
<hashashin> webmin te puede dar problemas con ubuntu creo, o al menos tendras que decirle donde están los archivos de configuración y esas cosas para que vaya bien
<hashashin> pero lo suyo es que sepas manejarte por consola, si algun dia se rompe el monitor del server que? XD
<Bucanero> ok, pos volveremos al estilo msdos, ups perdón, al comandeo
<Bucanero> me empiezan a dar escalofríos cuando tecleo las letras ms
<Bucanero> eso es normal? jajajaja
<Bucanero> ahora me dice que si borro el applet "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<Bucanero> porque da error
<Bucanero> cambio rápido de usuario? una especie de cierre de sesión supongo
<hashashin> si cambiar de user sin cerrar la sesión anterior
<hashashin> no tendrás instalado el paquetillo por eso dará error imagino
<Bucanero> eso es lo primero que he pensao, no hay alguna lista de paquetes recomendables? en alguna url?
<Bucanero> supongo que tendré que ir leyendo cada uno para lo que es
<hashashin> si instalas el gnome-core ese ahi está lo básico
<hashashin> y luego le vas poniendo lo que eches en falta
<Bucanero> eso es lo que hice, pero luego fui añadiendo algunos que creía que podían servir
<Bucanero> pero bueno, al ser server no lo usaré mucho
<hashashin> y ten en cuenta que cuantas mas cosas tiene un server más cosas pueden fallar
<hashashin> XD
<Bucanero> y supongo que más agujeritos se prodrán crear
<Bucanero> aunque, ya leeré cosas sobre seguridad
<hashashin> si es un instituto con que desactives los usb y el cdrom desde la bios, al menos el arranque y le pongas contraseña...
<hashashin> y un candadito a la torre por si hay algun alumno juanker XD
<Bucanero> jajaja, no es para tanto
<Bucanero> solo tengo a 14 y son de iniciación profesional
<Bucanero> desde dentro está bien controlao
<Bucanero> será más evitar que entren desde fuera, si tienen algún coleguilla...
<Bucanero> pero como no voy a poner documentos personales
<hashashin> pero que servicios piensas dar afuera? una web...
<Bucanero> es más bien para controlar el tema de internet
<Bucanero> desde fuera? poder entrar yo desde mi casa
<Bucanero> si hacemos web la alojaremos en el server del ayuntamiento
<Bucanero> que es el que paga
<Bucanero> y organiza esto
<hashashin> pues si piensas usar ssh ponle un puerto no standar y que no se pueda entra como root y arreando
<Bucanero> estoy un poco verde en el tema, supongo que ssh es un protocolo, no?
<hashashin> consola remota cifrada dicho en cristiano XD
<Bucanero> bueno, poco a poco que como quiera abarcar mucho me voy a liar
<flypp> Bucanero, contraseña al grub. Sabes que se puede entrar como root únicamente editando la línea de arranque, ¿no?
<Toni2> Hola a todos
<Bucanero> de momento, voy a ver lo del squid, que ahí tengo tela que cortar
<Toni2>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Por favor... ¿alguien puede ayudarme? He activado por error, la opción “Usar autentificación Kerberos” en la dirección http://localhost:631 y cuando quiero añadir una impresa, que es lo que pretendo, me encuentro con el mensaje “401 Unauthorized Introduzca su nombre de usuario y contraseña o el nombre de usuario y contraseña de root para poder acceder a esta página. Si está usando autentificación Kerberos
<hashashin> si eso tiene razón flypp
<Bucanero> flypp, contraseña al sistema de arranque? interesante, no lo sabía
<flypp> Bucanero, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/86836
<erUSUL> Toni2: desactiva lo de usar auth kerberos
<flypp> símplemente accediendo al grub (sin contraseña por defecto) cualquiera puede entrar como root
<Toni2> no puedo
<Toni2> no puedo desactivarlo porque me sale "401 Unauthorized Introduzca su nombre de usuario y contraseña o el nombre de usuario y contraseña de root para poder acceder a esta página. Si está usando autentificación Kerberos, asegúrese de que tiene un ticket Kerberos válido”
<erUSUL> Toni2: edita en /etc/cups/cupsd.conf a mano. reinicia cups
<Bucanero> se solucionaría activando el root y poniendole contraseña?
<flypp> no
<Bucanero> otiá
<Toni2> perdona, pero no te entiendo, llevo poquito en esto
<hashashin> tienes que ponerle contraseña a grub para que no se pueda editar sin ponerla Bucanero
<flypp> Bucanero, tendrás que proteger grub con contraseña. Una símple búsqueda en google basta
<Bucanero> ok, muchas gracias
<Bucanero> veo que quizás el tema de la seguridad tendré que estudiarlo antes de empezar con nada más
<Toni2> erUSUL me decías?
<Bucanero> no?
<erUSUL> Toni2: abre con un editor de textos y con sudo el archivo /etc/cups/cupsd.conf y mira donde se activa esa auth. cambialo y cierra el archivo. despues reinicia cups « sudo invoke-rc.d cups restart »
<Bucanero> o simplemente con este detalle es suficiente
<Toni2> la verdad que todo me suena a chino
<Toni2> ya te he dicho que llevo poquito en esto
<Toni2> podemos ir por partes por favor?
<erUSUL> Toni2: debe ser la linea "DefaultAuthType Basic" ....
<flypp> mmmm, quizás podrías mirar el tema del umask con que se crean los directorios de usuarios. Por defecto, cualquier usuario puede acceder a la home de los demas (privilegios de lectura, no de escrittura)
<flypp> también sería buena idea asignar cuotas de disco
<Toni2> ya
<erUSUL> Toni2: si; a ver. ejecuta en un terminal « sudo cp /etc/cups/cupsd.conf /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.bak » y despues « gksudo gedit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf »
<flypp> cualquier gracioso podría saturar el disco duro con "yes > globito"
<Toni2> ya lo tengo...
<Toni2> y?
<erUSUL> Toni2: ahora deberia tener el archivo de conf de cups abierto
<Toni2> si
<Bucanero> uiuiuiuiuiuiu, veo que van saliendo más detalles
<Toni2> y?
<erUSUL> mira la linea que empieza por "DefaultAuthType " que dice esa linea?
<Bucanero> alguna web con pasos básicos de este tipo?
<hashashin> pero weno flypp si dice que el server lo tiene controlado, con que le pegue una colleja al que vea que se sienta al teclao... XD
<Toni2> DefaultAuthType Negotiate?
<Bucanero> tengo un libro "linux, máxima seguridad" pero es del 2000
<flypp> ah, pensaba que iba a poner también ordenadores de escritorio. Pues nada Bucanero, con lo del grub llega :)
<erUSUL> Toni2: cambialo a --> "DefaultAuthType Basic"
<Toni2> ya
<Toni2> y?
<Bucanero> a ver, ambos llevais un poco de razón
<Bucanero> cuando esté allí no lo toca ni dios
<erUSUL> Toni2: salva el archivo y cierra el editor
<Bucanero> pero suelo salir del aula
<Bucanero> ellos tendrán su pc
<Toni2> ya lo tengo
<Bucanero> les quiero enseñar algo de linux
<Bucanero> les debo, más bien
<erUSUL> Toni2: ahora haz « sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart »
<Bucanero> y va a estar todo en red
<Bucanero> necesitaré hacer también que sea un server de ficheros
<flypp> Bucanero, ¿de qué son las clases?
<Toni2> me sale esto:Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Toni2> utility, e.g. service cups restart
<Toni2> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Toni2> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart cups
<Toni2> cups start/running, process 1990
<Bucanero> de formación profesional inicial, antigua garantía social
<Bucanero> perlas
<Bucanero> que los han largao de todos los institutos
<Bucanero> pero más o menos los controlo, porque yo fui peor que ellos
<erUSUL> Toni2: no pegues aqui la salida de comandos
<Bucanero> y les doy caramelos como partidas al UT
<erUSUL> Toni2: no pasa nada; ahora estas silenciado. espera un minuto
<Bucanero> y les quiero dejar dos horas de plena libertad todos los viernes al que se porte bien
<Toni2> erUSUL... ¡¡¡solucionado!!!!
<erUSUL> Toni2: listo. usa « sudo restart cups » por si las moscas
<flypp> Bucanero, quizás, ya que tú también estás aprendiendo, podríais experimentar un proyecto de crear una plataforma (crear una página web, un blog, una wiki, un foro, un chat, un servidor ftp,...) donde todos aporten (unos podrían ser moderadores del foro, otros mantenedores de la wiki, otros administradores del IRC). Montando un servidor en paralelo (en una máquina virtual por ejemplo)
<Toni2> porqué esto último?
<Bucanero> la mayoría de esas cosas están pensadas, la web por ejemplo me la pidió la jefa
<Bucanero> pero son muchas cosas y necesito tiempo, quizás en futuras generaciones...
<Bucanero> poco a poco, que si no me lío
<Bucanero> ya tenemos foro en foroactivo.com, que lo configuró un figura que tuve el primer año (hace 3)
<Toni2> erUSUL... muchas gracias por tu ayuda, por tu paciencia
<Toni2> te quedo muy agradecido
<Toni2> :)
<flypp> Bucanero, por eso te digo que sea algo conjunto, no que lleves tú el peso de todo. Tener un sólo servidor, pero repartir los roles. Creas un servidor en máquina virtual accesible a través de una ip, con acceso por ssh. A partir de ahí, que cada uno tenga carta blanca para buscar documentación, instalar y configurar los servicios, subir contenidos,...
<Bucanero> luego hay que tener en cuenta que la mayoría tiene muchas carencias, algunos casi no saben ni leer
<flypp> ajá, entiendo...
<Bucanero> hay que ir despacio
<Bucanero> a ver, saben leer palabras; pero les cuesta mucho comprender lo que leen
<Bucanero> entonces quiero enseñarles a buscar y seleccionar información
<Bucanero> con buscadores y que hagan trabajos en powerpoint
<Bucanero> enseñar a aprender
<wicope> hola. entonces, si has enseñado algo has evitado que la otra persona aprendea. no?
<wicope> s/aprendea/aprenda
<Bucanero> eins? no pillo el juego de palabras
<Bucanero> bueno, otra cosilla y voy seguir
<wicope> hola Bucanero, nahh.. no me hagas caso .. sigue con tu tema porfa ..
<Bucanero> ejejej, tranki soy bastante cachondo y me gustan los juegos de palabras...
<Bucanero> solo que no lo pillé
<Bucanero> a ver, para poner el gnome en castellano, qué paquetes instalo?
<Bucanero> lo pregunto porque me pareció leer un post sobre el tema, pero no lo encuentro
<Bucanero> flypp, lo de la plataforma virtual tiene algo que ver con el could enterprise?
<wicope> Bucanero: yo para el castellano, language-pack-es, language-pack-gnome-es, language-support-es, language-support-writing-es, sword-language-pack-es ...
<wicope> Cloud computing, servicios en la nube o en internet ..
<Bucanero> el concepto lo se, pero no se si flypp se refería a eso con la plataforma virtual
<wicope> operación no computable .. a que se puede referir ? a que no se puede hacer no?
<Bucanero> más cositas, a ver
<flypp> Bucanero, no, no. Me refiero a que seáis vosotros quien instaléis un servidor web, una base de datos... y a partir de ahí, pues poner un CMS (blog), mediawiki,...
<Bucanero> el synaptic me pide una administrative password
<Bucanero> le pongo la del usuario que inició la sesión
<flypp> sí
<Bucanero> se cierra la ventana y se queda en el escritorio
<Bucanero> no arranca ninguna aplicación
<Bucanero> sigo con el aptitude?
<flypp> seguro que has puesto la contraseña correctamente? se diferencian mayúsculas de minúsculas
<flypp> el usuario es el mismo que creaste en la instalación?
<Bucanero> en principio solo he puesto 4 números
<Bucanero> luego la cambiaré
<Bucanero> claro, usuario master
<Bucanero> salgo a la consola?
<Bucanero> cerrando el gnome
<flypp> no hace falta, puedes abrir una terminal en Applications->Accesories-> Terminal
<flypp> pon "sudo apt-get update" en consola. Te pedirá contraseña, pónsela (no se verá que se escriba, ni asteriscos ni nada, pero se escribe), pulsas enter y a ver qué te dice
<Bucanero> con el botón de configuración del gestor de actualizaciones me pasa igual
<Bucanero> sale el reloj, hace un parpadeo, pero ni puto caso
<flypp> prueba lo de la terminal
<Toni2> alguien controla el Protocolo de Impresión de Internet IPP (ipp)
<Bucanero> voy a ver
<Toni2> quiero instalar la impresora pero no hay forma
<Bucanero> sale un listado de paquetes, unos empiezan por OBJ y otros por IGN
<Bucanero> pero acepta la contraseña
<Bucanero> en terminal
<flypp> vale pues ahora pones "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<flypp> y con eso se actualizará
<Bucanero> supongo que lo que se actualiza son los paquetes que ya tengo
<Bucanero> versiones más modernas
<Bucanero> no?
<flypp> sí
<Bucanero> pues no lo entiendo, porque los actualicé ayer por la tarde
<Bucanero> con el aptitude
<Bucanero> hice un update y luego instalé
<Bucanero> puede ser que instalara de la rama de "not installed" en vez de "updated"
<Bucanero> no recuerdo
<Bucanero> flypp, seguimos igual
<Bucanero> le doy a recordar en sesión y vuelve a salir
<Bucanero> me la pide otra vez
<Bucanero> no se si reiniciar
<Bucanero> más detalles, tengo un disco ntfs con una imagen del ghost
<Bucanero> me ha pedido autentificar para entrar en el disco
<Bucanero> y me ha aceptado la contraseña
<Bucanero> no entiendo por qué no me deja entrar en el gestor de paquetes
 * xoan buenas
<darknet> hola tengo problemas con el amule se me cierra el programa al cabo de un rato y no se porque
<Bucanero> supongo que os habeis ido a comer, o estais pillaos en otra cosa
<Bucanero> muchas gracias por ayudarme, y hasta otra
<darknet> hola tengo problemas con el amule se me cierra el programa al cabo de un rato y no se porque
<t4k3sh1> darknet: el log no te dice n ada?
<darknet> en que apartado del visor de sucesos lo puedo mirar?
<wicope> darknet: hola, ejecutalo en la consola, alt+f2 gnome-terminal y dentro del terminal es cribes: amule .. cuando falle te dejará logs, es así ?
<caldera> he Instalado flash player con el comando "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<caldera> pero el navegador aun me sigue pidiendo el plugin flash
<caldera> aun despues de reiniciar
<caldera> mi navegador es Firefox 3.6 sobre Ubuntu 8.04
<darknet> wicope gracias ya lo he puesto en marcha, cuando se cierre mirare a ver el log
<caldera> alguien me puede asistir con este problema por favor?
<wicope> caldera: hola, flash privativo vs flash libre. Si tienes los dos instalados puede que interfieran, puedes elegir, mira cual quieres y quita el otro, para saber cual tienes escribe en la barra de direcciones del navegador: about:plugins
<xoan> caldera: flashplugin-installer
<xoan> (es es el paquete que tienes que instalar, y elimina flashplugin-nonfree)
<caldera> <wicope>, <xoan> comienzo en linux. Por favor, me pueden decir como el "flashplugin instaler"?, ya intente con apt-get y no aparece
<caldera> En about:plugins No me aparece nada
<dela> buenas tardes
<formula78> hola, alguien me recomienda una distribucion basada en debian ligera para equipo con recursos escasos que no se dsl?
<dela> xubuntu amigo
<m4v> en realidad xubuntu no es una distro ligera
<formula78> estoy deacuerdo m4v
<dela> conozco pocas
<dela> y es la mas ligera que conozco sorry
<m4v> Lubuntu es la versión que apunta a ser ligera de Ubuntu
<m4v> dela: Xubuntu trae un montón de cosas de gnome y le pone peso :P
<dela> xD
<formula78> lxde no me gusta y lubuntu lo usa
<dela> m4v: tu sabes como puedo hacer una particion /home sin borrar nada de lo que tengo en mi pc?
<m4v> formula78: nose entonces.
<formula78> y debian?
<m4v> dela: tendrías que mover tus datos a otra parte (es decir, hacer backup), instalar todo de nuevo con una particion aparte para el home, y copiar todo devuelta
<dela> suena complicado no-?
<m4v> modificar particiones no es siempre simple y tiene riesgos, lo que te dije es la forma más simple y segura.
<dela> entonces...
<dela> hago un backup
<dela> de todo el disco duro entero?
<dela> o como?
<m4v> de las cosas que no querés perder
<dela> perdona soy muy noob con linux estoy toda mi vida con guindos y estoy gateando en ubuntu
<m4v> formula78: no se otras distros, preguntá en #debian-es
<formula78> cual es el minimo de ram que exige lubuntu?
<dela> y como hago una copia de seguridad de lo que yo quiera?
<dela> es decir me gustaria hacer una copia de todos los programas que tengo instalados
<napier> Hola necesito los comandos de consola para que el sistema de kubuntu no me pida la contraseña para el wiffi, en ubuntu solo con marcar la casilla para todos los usuarios se puede hacer sin mas pero en kubuntu no se muestra esa opcion
<m4v> formula78: 128mb creo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<m4v> dela: que programas?
<dela> vamos tendria que formatear si o si?
<syd_> buenas
<m4v> dela: no, se puede redimensionar particiones, pero eso depende del espacio libre que tengas en el disco, y del tiempo (puede tardar mucho tiempo)
<dela> haber
<dela> lo redimensione la particion   /
<dela> le quite 60 GB
<dela> lo hize con hirens boot
<dela> es decir que tengo 60 gigas libres
<m4v> dela: ok, se puede hacer, hay que crear una partición nueva en esos 60gb libres, depués mover los contenidos del /home de la raiz a la partición nueva, y modificar el archivo /etc/fstab
<m4v> dela: pero yo ahora no tengo el tiempo para guiarte paso a paso (tengo cosas que hacer)
<dela> cuando tengas un poco de tiempo me lo puedes decir?
<dela> agregame a amigos yo suelo estar por aqui
<m4v> dela: y sería buena idea preguntarse si realmente querés correr el riesgo, si bien no es muy complicado, es una operación riesgosa si no tienes experiencia con linux. Puedes modificar mal el fstab y no poder iniciar nuevamente la pc.
<m4v> dela: no, solo aquí, y el soporte no es personalizado.
<dela> me gustaria correr el riesgo
<dela> asi aprendo
<dela> si la lio mucho formateo
<dela> no quiero formatear cada vez ke la lie
<dela> en dos semanas e formateado 10 veces xD
<fosco_> buenas
<carlos> hola neng
<di3gopa> Hola a todos, estoy intentando crear una regla de udev, tengo un device que se monta por default en /dev/hidraw0 pero lo necesito en /dev/hiddev0, hice una regla para hacer un symlink en /etv/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules -> KERNEL="hidraw0", SYMLINK="hiddev0" pero no esta funcionando, algun consejo? gracias!
 * mama21mama 0/
<napier> hola en ubuntu como se puede activar la wiffi  sin contraseña del sistema ,usando parametros de consola
<fosco_> napier, necesitarás la contraseña del usuario administrativo
<napier> quiero que se ejecute la wiffi sin que me pida siempre la contraseña de user aministrativo
<napier> fosco, en ubuntu uso la wiffi como en windows sin que me este pidiendo la contraseña, ninguna de ellas
<caldera> acabo de instalar "flashplayer-installer", pero el contenido flash no se reproduce correctamente, solo se ven algunos pixeles o nada
<napier> fosco, y necesito saber esos comandos para usarlos en kubuntu
<caldera> el problema puede ser por que anteriormente instale flashplayerplugin-nonfree?
<caldera> mi navegador es firefox 3.6 sobre kubuntu 8.04
<caldera> ayuda, porfavor!
<napier> caldera, instalate eveinstaller y solo puede sucederte dos cosas o solucionartelo como a mi todo o dejartelo como esta
<caldera> bien, lo intentaré
<newby93> pfff
<newby93> vengo del cine de ver harry potter 7
<newby93> y les digo que esta wapisima la recomiendo
<cousteau> newby93: y eso qué tiene que ver con soporte técnico de ubuntu?
<cousteau> caldera: a lo mejor tienes otro instalado, como el gnash o el swfdec, y cuando se tiene 2 plugins de flash a la vez pasan cosas raras
<newby93> nada solo por si van al cine
<Splashman> hellous
<Splashman> alguien sabe comprobar que ffado funcione?
<napier> caldera, eso seria lo mas probable ve al gestor de paquetes y verificalo
<Splashman> creo que si han aparecido los problemas con el flash hay que desinstalar navegador y todo completamente
<caldera> bien, lo haré
<caldera> ya verifiqué y, no me aparece instalado gnash o el swfdec
<napier> caldera, pues a encomendarse al instala todo eveinstaller
<caldera> como puedo probar, desinstalando cualquier plugin flash que me de problema, en el Terminal?
<caldera> ok
<Splashman> sudo apt-get remove **
<Splashman> o autoremove para quitar susdependencias tmb
<Toni2> alguien que sepa añadir impresora con Protocolo IPP?
<caldera> bien, gracias!
<compuone> buenas
<compuone> como va gent
<compuone> ?
<Splashman> jodios pero contentos
<Splashman> xDD
<napier> en kubuntu no es posible seleccionar que servicios quieres que funcionen con contraseña y cuales no, por ejemplo la wiffi
<compuone> jaja
<compuone> que bueno
<compuone> una prgunta
<compuone> cuando uno pone
<compuone> sudo make install
<compuone> donde se instala el programa haha
<compuone>  ?
<compuone> xD?
<Splashman> quieres decir a donde se van los archivos y los ejecutables?
<compuone> claro
<compuone> porque instale ruby
<compuone> y no se a donde fue a parar
<compuone> jaja
<compuone> xD
<Splashman> depende del tipo de programa que sea se organiza en una carpeta o en otra
<Splashman> un programa del monton que no tenga que ver con el root ni nada se va a etc
<cousteau> normalmente van a /usr/local/bin y /usr/local/share
<cousteau> y /usr/local/lib
<compuone> ah pero no me sale en aplicaciones entonceS ?
<cousteau> aunque algunos (normalmente los programas comerciales) acaban en /opt
<cousteau> compuone: si no tiene ningún lanzador, no
<compuone> ok
<compuone> aqui lo encontre
<compuone> xD
<compuone> entonce
<compuone> esta en /usr/lical/bin
<compuone> el tema serìa
<Splashman> perdon a etc se van las cosas relacionadas con el root
<cousteau> en Aplicaciones están los programas gráficos
<compuone> para ejecutarlo
<compuone> sudo /usr/local/bin  rubystart ?
<compuone> algo asì serà
<compuone>  ?
<cousteau> por qué sudo?
<compuone> bueno podrìa ser cd /usr/local/bin
<compuone> ruby start
<cousteau> mira el README y el INSTALL, a lo mejor ahí dicen cómo se usa
<compuone> jjajja es verdad
<compuone> xD
<cousteau> si está en /usr/local/bin, con que ejecutes el nombre del programa ya vale
<cousteau> los programas que están en /usr/local/sbin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/sbin, /usr/bin, /sbin, /bin y /usr/games se ejecutan con sólo poner el nombre
<compuone> ah
<compuone> =)
<compuone> gracias chicos
<compuone> yo lo que no se si ruby es bajo entorno gràfico o consola
<compuone> igual ahora voy a googlear un poco
<compuone> pero no vi nmucho màs
<compuone> ah y a todos los que dicen que ubuntu es windows se pueden ir a la conxx de su herxxx jajaj xDDDD
<compuone> o no ??
<compuone> I love Ubuntu for ever
<cousteau> compuone: es un lenguaje de programación, así que supongo que bajo consola
<compuone> cousteau te agradezco mucho por tu info
<compuone> buenìsimo
<compuone> ahora voy a investigar
<cousteau> píllate un programa para editar código (por ejemplo el Geany), escribe un programa y dale a Ejecutar
<compuone> si pasa que recien empiezo
<compuone> nose ni linuxear a penas
<napier> haber para usar la wiffi en kubuntu sin requerirte la contraseña pongo sudo y ....... eso es lo que me falta para kubuntu
<napier> y google tampoco me lo dice
<compuone> configuralo en entorno gràfico
<compuone> edita
<compuone> editar conexiones
<compuone> recordar contraseña
<compuone> depende sea web, wpa2
<compuone> o la que sea
<napier> me refiero solo a la contraseña de administrador
<napier> que es la que ahora se me pide en kubuntu
<compuone> ah xD
<napier> para usar la wiffi
<compuone> ahi estoy hundido
<napier> es la contraseña de la cartera kde en gnome seria la contraseña del anillo
<fosco_> napier, no conozco bien el gestor de redes de kde
<fosco_> quizá sepan ayudarte mejor en #kubuntu-es
<napier> es muy parecida ala de gnome pero non aparece la opcion para todos los usuarios
<fosco_> en network-manager de gnome basta con marcar la casilla "Disponible para todos los usuarios" en la configuracion de la conexion
<napier> fosco, no encuentro esa opcion en el gestor de conexiones de kde
<compuone> ultima pregunta tonta por mì xD
<fosco_> <fosco_> quizá sepan ayudarte mejor en #kubuntu-es
<compuone> la carpeta que descomprimi y el tar.gz
<napier> y por eso busco los comandos de consola sudo y ..........?
<compuone> lo puedo eliminar
<compuone> ya
<compuone>  ?
<compuone> no una vez que instale todo ?
<fosco_> compuone, no sabemos ni lo que contenia ese tgz ni esa carpeta
<compuone> solo
<compuone> el ../configure
<compuone> despues le hice el make
<compuone> y despues el sudo make install
<fosco_> si eran las fuentes de un porgrama lo puedes borrar despuies del make install
<fosco_> despues*
<compuone> o sea ahì venìa todo para compilar el programa e instalar
<compuone> ok
<compuone> =)
<cousteau> y por qué no instalaste ruby desde repositorios?
<gadi_> nass
<compuone> porque no lo encontre
<compuone> jaj
<compuone> xD
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install ruby
<cousteau> está en repositorios, el paquete se llama ruby
<fosco_> está muy dificil de encontrar, se llama ruby
<compuone> jeej
<compuone> nadie usa ruby acà no ?
<cousteau> puede que alguien... yo soy más de python
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<compuone> yo estoy aprendiendo
<compuone> tengo phyton tambien
<compuone> pero bueno
<compuone> cuento lo que se es hacer dfd , algoritmos
<compuone> se por supuesto lo que es una variable
<compuone> ciclo while, ciclo ford
<compuone> condicionales y cosas asì
<Splashman> tengo una carpeta que se abre cada vez que la cierro desde el inicio del sistema
<Splashman> cada vez que la cierro se vuelve a abrir
<Splashman> y el ordenador arranca con ella abierta
<cousteau> qué carpeta?
<cousteau> una unidad extraíble o algo?
<compuone> gente gracias todos
<compuone> a diso
<compuone> adios
<Splashman> no que va una carpeta cualquiera
<cousteau> siempre la misma? tiene algo en particular?
<Splashman> es la carpeta de downloads
<Splashman> en mi carpeta personal
<Splashman> la cierro y se vueleve a abrir
<Splashman> siempre la misma
<Splashman> siempre igual
<Splashman> misma posicion tamaño
<Splashman> googleo pero me sale de todo menos lo que estoy buscando
<cousteau> y el contenido es el mismo? es decir, no se están bajando archivos o algo?
<cousteau> tienes más programas abiertos?
<Splashman> no
<Splashman> nada
<Splashman> arranca con ella abierta
<cousteau> te suena haber hecho algo raro relacionado con esa carpeta hace poco?
<cousteau> Splashman: y le das a cerrar y se abre de nuevo?
<Splashman> creo que se quedo abierta en el reinicio despues de actualizar
<cousteau> no creo que eso afecte
<Splashman> a 10.10
<Splashman> antes no lo hacia
<Apws> hola, alguien me puede decir como instalar nautilus elementary en maverick por favor?
<newby93> señores me ayudan compiz no me funcona bien
<newby93> lo pongo y el panel de titulo de las ventanas no esta
<newby93> y la barra de abajo tampoco
<uno> hola buen dia a todos
<uno> ¿que distrito de linux me recomiendan para instalarlo en un pc, con poco recursos ?
<uno> con menos de una G de ram
<cousteau> distro
<cousteau> pues, yo antes tenía ubuntu funcionando con 440 MB RAM... y llegaba a tener aMSN y VirtualBox funcionando a la vez (pero entonces iba fatal)
<NipSarm> distro pekeña> distrito  xD
<cousteau> xubuntu es más ligera, y lubuntu todavía más, pero yo creo que incluso puedes ponerle Ubuntu directamente
<uno> cual verción
<syd_> ehm
<syd_> pretendes usar virtualbox en una maquina de pocos recursos?
<uno> prove el ubuntu 10.10 y no lo corrio
<syd_> eso está destinado a salir mal
<Splashman> el otro dia vi funcionando un xubuntu e iba muy bien
<syd_> xubuntu o arch linux te pueden servir
<uno> listo a descargar xubuntu
<uno> gracias
 * cousteau prefiere lubuntu
<uzu-cat> buenas
<syd_> nunca he probado lubuntu
<syd_> lo tendre en consideracion
<uzu-cat> alguien sabe como poder modificar el tamaño de la pantalla de virtualbox?
<syd_> uno: revisalo tb
<uno> syd: bueno lo provare y luego comento ,
 * hashashin nas
<Bucanero> wenasss
<Bucanero> tengo instalado ubuntu server 10.10
<Bucanero> y quiero usar el synaptic en gnome
<Bucanero> me pide contraseña, se la pongo y no hace nada
<Bucanero> alguien que me pueda echar una mano?
<Bucanero> le pongo la misma contraseña que el usuario con el que entro
<Bucanero> usuario con el que inicio sesión
<hashashin> Bucanero, ejecuta synaptic en una consola y verás el error por el que no se inicia seguramente
<Bucanero> synaptic en consola? cual sería el comando?
<Bucanero> ok
<Bucanero> ya lo inicié
<syd_> ahhh no me aguanto el olor a pata
<syd_> lol
<Bucanero> a ver que me dice un mensaje
<Bucanero> me dice que podré iniciar sin privilegios
<Bucanero> solo ver
<Bucanero> no me deja hacer nada
<Bucanero> sin privilegios administrativos
<hashashin> Bucanero, pues sudo + el comando que hayas puesto
<syd_> usaste con sudo?
<syd_> eso
<Bucanero> ops, es verdad
<syd_> xD
<Bucanero> perdonad la caraja pero es que, a parte de ser novato, tengo los vicios de haber estado absorvido por Bill el avaricioso
<Bucanero> todas las aplicaciones las tendré que arrancar así?
<Bucanero> sudo y el nombre de la aplicación?
<syd_> solo las que requieran privilegios para su ejecucion
<Bucanero> y, por ejemplo
<Bucanero> en el administrador de actualizaciones? que es me hace lo mismo en el botón de configuración?
<Bucanero> no sería mejor iniciar sesión como root
<Bucanero> ?
<syd_> mmm yo creo al menos que el root tiene que ser usado para casos muy puntuales
<syd_> no iniciaria sesion como root para hacer todo
<hashashin> si quieres en una consola pon sudo su - y ahí serás root hasta que la cierres, peeeero tienes que acordarte que estás como root XD
<syd_> claro
<hashashin> sudo su - , con el - y todo
<syd_> usar el criterio
<syd_> hacer lo que tienes que hacer y desloggearte
<syd_> pq si la jodes, LA JODES
<Bucanero> los peligros del root ya los tenía claros
<Bucanero> pues me parece que paso del gnome
<Bucanero> porque si al final todo hay que hacerlo por consola
<Bucanero> no tiene sentido
<syd_> para hacer lo que quieres, hay iconos en los menu
<syd_> que cuando ejecutes te pedira contraseña
<Bucanero> en un principio lo quería para que la instalación de paquetes fuera más cómoda
<syd_> atendida su relevancia
<Bucanero> pero creo que ya me he familiarizado con el aptitude y a tomar viento
<Bucanero> total, si ahora para el squid es necesario la consola
<syd_> yo no podria encontrar mas comodo el tener recien instalado ubuntu y poder instalar ensima todas mis aplicaciones desde un simple comando
<syd_> es una cuestion de perspectiva
<Bucanero> la verdad es que es cuestión de cambiar la mentalidad
<Bucanero> ya en msdos usaba las norton utilites
<syd_> hay gente que prefiere pasar media hora bajando los programas desde las respectivas paginas en windows
<syd_> desde un solo comando haces lo mismo en linux
<Bucanero> ya pero visualmente es más "agradable"
<syd_> en este punto en particular no
<syd_> tal vez tener programas con GUI
<Bucanero> pero como no soy una mujer (que prefiere plasticidad a practicidad) pos a lo práctico
<syd_> depende de los usos tb
<Bucanero> de momento es para un squid
<Bucanero> y control absoluto de lo que sale de la lan
<Bucanero> lo usaré para moverme entre carpetas y mover ficheros, de momento
<Bucanero> alguien ha montao un server para UT3?
<hashashin> Bucanero, http://www.midnight-commander.org este programilla está muy bien para consola, imagino que estará en ubuntu no lo puedo mirar ahora mismo
<Bucanero> voy a ver, gracias
<Bucanero> que esta mediodia os fuisteis y no me dio tiempo a agradeceros vuestra ayuda
<hashashin> es como el norton commander ese programa Bucanero
<cousteau> hashashin: sí lo está, te lo puedo asegurar
<hashashin> sudo apt-get install mc
<Bucanero> ok, es que eso sí lo necesito, para moverme por las carpetas
<cousteau> aunque ahora Nautilus tiene una cosa muy chula cuando pulsas F3
<cousteau> vamos, que te divide la pantalla en 2
<cousteau> y tienes 2 carpetas abiertas a la vez, muy cómodo (y además el árbol de carpetas a la izquierda del todo, por si acaso)
<cousteau> eso además de las pestañas
<Bucanero> en guia-ubuntu.org:
<Bucanero> Nautilus es el administrador de archivos oficial del proyecto GNOME. Reemplazó a Midnight Commander en la versión 1.4 de GNOME y se convirtió en el administrador de archivos oficial a partir de la 2.0.
<cousteau> sí, vamos, el navegador de archivos
<Bucanero> pero necesitas abrir sesión en gnome, no?
<Bucanero> o se puede ejecutar desde consola, pasando del gnome
<Bucanero> ¿?
<cousteau> ah, que no estás en gnome?
<cousteau> ...sí, para consola, el mc
<Bucanero> jejej, ese era el tema, estoy en un server y se trataba de pasar del gnome
<cousteau> veis lo que pasa cuando uno no lee toda al conversación? :(
<hashashin> XD
<Bucanero> jajajajajaj
<cousteau> bueno, aún así, te puede interesar usar el ratón para moverte
<Bucanero> claro, estás buceando buscando tiburones....
<cousteau> así que: sudo apt-get install gpm
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<pipo65> buenas
<Bucanero> este gpm? otro navegador desde consola?
<pipo65> alguien sabe como instalo la palm virtual en ubuntu
<Bucanero> o es el nautilus
<mimecar> Bucanero: para usar el ratón
<pipo65> mimecar:
<pipo65> como andas
<mimecar> bien
<pipo65> sabes con q nombre se encuentra pose en los repo
<cousteau> Bucanero: no, un ratón para consola
<Bucanero> ahhhh, interesante
<Bucanero> perdonad algunas preguntas, pero estoy rehabilitándome, jajaja
<Bucanero> algo con lo que flipo es con esto de escribir un sencillo comando y que se descargue e instale la aplicación
<Bucanero> ya se que a la mayoría os parece normal, pero para mi es flipante
<Bucanero> jejee
<Bucanero> todas las aplicaciones se arrancan poniendo lo mismo que cuando usas el apt-get install?
<mimecar> poniendo el nombre
<linux-genesis> hola
<linux-genesis> disculpa alguien conoce repositorios de librerias glib y gtk
<pipo65> mimecar: encontre los skins de pose pero donde esta el ejecutable
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> no lo encuentro
<hashashin> Bucanero, depende pero la mayoría si, pero puedes tener un paquete que instale más de un ejecutable o que no se llame igual el ejecutable que el paquete...
<pipo65> o tendre q usar el pose para windows
<pipo65> con wine
<Bucanero> y en ese caso cómo sabré cual ejecutar? te lo indica en algún mensaje?
<mimecar> pipo65: para que quieres emular una palm?
<pipo65> para correr unos juegos q encontre para palm
<Bucanero> o tendré que currarmelo buscando info en la web, supongo
<pipo65> es q hay unas aplicaciones q son configurables
<mimecar> solo puedes emular el palm os 3, nada posterior
<pipo65> si creo q son mas viejos
<mimecar> busca en el centro de software
<pipo65> mimecar: el palm os como lo encuentro en los repo
<mimecar> solo puedes tener el emulador, la rom no
<pipo65> y el emulador como lo encuentro
<pipo65> por q no esta como pose
<mimecar> busca en google
<hashashin> Bucanero, pues como deberías estar mirando una guía mientras instalas algo ahí te lo pondrá jeje y si no  "sudo dpkg -c nombredelpaquete" te dice que archivos contiene ese paquete
<Bucanero> jajaja, menuda chuleta me voy a preparar, con tanto comando, jajaja
<Bucanero> más cositas, me da fail en gpm.pid, pero el ratón funciona
<hashashin> tienes los manuales de casi todo ahi Bucanero , prueba a poner "man dpkg" en la consola verás que chulo
<Bucanero> claro el man (hice un curso en el 99 de unix) y hay cosas que me suenan
<elidoo> hola chikos, como puedo saber el MAC Adress de una senal WIFI
<mimecar> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<mimecar> y buscas el essid de la red que coincide
<elidoo> ok mimecar
<elidoo> gracias
<pipo65> fuera de q se usa para crackear redes wifi estube mirando el manual de el airsnort
<pipo65> y es re potente para buscar redes
<arp-> que mal...
<arp-> airodump tambien las muestra
<arp-> ...
<mimecar1> con iwlist puedes ver la dirección mac
<pipo65> arp-: pero no encontre una version gui solo la de consola
<pipo65> del airodump
<cousteau`irssi> porque hacer GUIs es un c**azo y sólo se hacen cuando son realmente necesarias
<arp-> y para que queres la version GUI?
<Bucanero> ¿navegador web desde consola? cual me recomendais? icecat, aldea, otro?
<arp-> la consola sobra
<pipo65> links
<arp-> links
<arp-> con framebuffer
<arp-> xDD
<pipo65> bue gente me voy a trabajar
<pipo65> os dejo
<syd_> cousteau`irssi: yo tb toy con irssi
<syd_> rocks
<Bucanero> perdonad, me podeis aconsejar un navegador web para consola en server?
<mimecar> ya te lo han dicho Bucanero
<cousteau`irssi> el w3m, creo que ya viene instalado
<syd_> mala opcion Bucanero
<syd_> o lynx
<syd_> pero no se, no es agradable navegar desde consola
<mimecar> Bucanero: el servidor no lo tendrías que usar para navegar
<syd_> ademas
<Bucanero> me lo han dicho? pos no caigo
<cousteau`irssi> Bucanero: ejecuta   w3m www.google.es
<Bucanero> es para visitas puntuales, para alguna consulta sin inicar gnome
<mimecar> Bucanero: que problema hay en usar gnome?
<mimecar> cuando acabes pasas a un runlevel de consola
<Bucanero> y perdonad si me despisto pero estoy con un swtich para dos pc y un monitor
<cousteau`irssi> mimecar: supongo que no lo tendrá instalado, o que le dará pereza iniciar sesión en X
<elidoo> [root@localhost ~]# iwconfig
<elidoo> lo        no wireless extensions.
<elidoo> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<elidoo> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"SEDISA A 829-598-7000"
<elidoo>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<elidoo>           Tx-Power=27 dBm
<mimecar> !paste elidoo
<kubot> elidoo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> y copia solo la que corresponde a tu red
<mimecar> cuando el bot que quite el silencio
<mimecar> ahora
<mimecar> elidoo: el essid que coincida es el que buscas
<elidoo> mira..esa red no tiene clave, esta por MAc
<mimecar> la red es tuya?
<elidoo> yo pensaba, que si cambio la Mac de mi tarjeta por la MAc de esa red podria tener inernet
<mimecar> elidoo: en el canal no recibirás ayuda para robar wifi
<EGCdigital> te ayudaria pero el canal no es para eso
<EGCdigital> es bien sencillo.
<elidoo> ok...pues debe de haber un canal para lo robadores
<elidoo> ok, EGCdigital ayudame por el correo
<syd_> lol
<EGCdigital> off topic please
<EGCdigital> me ha prohibido totalmente hablar de otra cosa que no sea ubuntu
<EGCdigital> y que no menosprecie a los nuevos
<EGCdigital> con mi lenguaje mordaz y agresivo.
<Bucanero> jajaj, qué puntazo el w3m, pero no me vale
<Bucanero> para eso prefiero inicar gnome y meterme con el mozilla
<syd_> jajaja
<syd_> estas puro weveando ;)
<cousteau> bueno, y qué esperabas, es un navegador por consola
<Bucanero> nada, nada
<cousteau> aunque creo que el links2 se puede poner en modo gráfico en consola, por lo que he oído
<syd_> cousteau: le estas dando una solucion para un problema inexistente o que ni él tiene claro
<Bucanero> pues nada, si necesito alguna consulta rápida, gnome y mozilla
<Bucanero> es más rápido
<cousteau> syd_: qué cierto...
<Bucanero> más que nada porque no tengo tiempo
<Bucanero> lo dejaré pendiente, para cuando esté aburrío
<Bucanero> por aprender algo más y practicar
<Bucanero> lo que sí me ha gustado bastante es ese clon de las util norton
<Bucanero> el mc
<Bucanero> porque es un clon, las mismas teclas de función
<Bucanero> ainss, qué recuerdos....
<Bucanero> con mi 386, 2mb de ram y 40mg de hdd
 * syd_ no copia houston
 * syd_ se elimina
<syd_> saludos
<Bucanero> y mocosoft arrinconao para algunos juegos...
<Bucanero> bueno, pos muchas gracias a todos, voy a trastear el calamar
<Bucanero> seguiré abusando, con vuestro permiso....
<Bucanero> ;)
<LSannin1> hola
<LSannin1> tengo un problema
<LSannin1> la resolucion de mi pantalla se cambio
<LSannin1> y no puedo acceder de modo grafico
<LSannin1> hay manera de hacerlo de una terminal
<LSannin1> ?
<mimecar> da más detalles
<LSannin1> bueno estaba jugando un portable con wine
<LSannin1> y me sali y todo quedo en baja resolucion
<LSannin1> o sea todo grande
<mimecar> un portable?
<cousteau> Bucanero: comprobado, con links2 se puede navegar gráficamente por consola
<LSannin1> si
<mimecar> LSannin1: no se que es un portable
<LSannin1> bueno es un juego o programa que no necesita instalacion
<LSannin1> solo lo corres de flash etc..
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> gente
<Reisilver> qué novedades
<mimecar> LSannin1: al apagar el ordenador y encenderlo de nuevo sigue el fallo?
<Reisilver> qué fallo
<LSannin1> bueno no quiero apagarlo
<Reisilver> disculpa
<Reisilver> quizá pueda ayudar
<Reisilver> ?¿
<LSannin1> esto en una descarga enorme
<LSannin1> y no quiero volver a enmpezar
<mimecar> LSannin1: entonces tienes el fallo y no quieres reiniciar?
<LSannin1> sip
<LSannin1> supongo es solamente cambiar la resolucion
<mimecar> seguramente al reiniciar saldrá bien
<LSannin1> porque todo lo demas ok
<Bucanero> ok costeau, lo apunto para cuando tenga un rato
<LSannin1> no hay alguna otra forma
<Bucanero> gracia
<Bucanero> s
<Reisilver> has instalado el driver de tarjeta de video
<mimecar> prueba a cambiar la resolución en las preferencias de gnome
<mimecar> si eso no funciona, no
<Reisilver> y no te coje las resiluciones
<Reisilver> resoluciones
<Reisilver> no te va a funcionar
<Reisilver> debes
<LSannin1> lo que sucede es que graficamente no puedo acceder a los botones
<LSannin1> ni saber donde estan
<Reisilver> tocar el xorg.conf
<mimecar> Reisilver: NO
<mimecar> LSannin1: cuando reinicies te saldrá bien
<Reisilver> No qué?¿
<Reisilver> lo dudo mucho
<mimecar> Reisilver: la tarjeta le funciona, ha bajado la resolución con un programa
<Reisilver> pero trata
<mimecar> con reiniciar se solucionará
<Reisilver> ummmm
<Reisilver> entonces
<Reisilver> reinicia
<Reisilver> la PC
<LSannin1> bueno entonces tendre que esperar
<Reisilver> desde consola
<Reisilver> no le des al boton reset
<mimecar> Reisilver: usa frases más largas, no estas en el messenger
<LSannin1> quiero terminar una descarga antes
<Bucanero> queridos reyes magos: como me he portado bien, abandonado el lado oscuro de Bill el avaricioso, me gustaría saber si hay alguna web (si existe) con manual completo de instalación, configuración y administración del squid
<Bucanero> gracias...
<Bucanero> jejej
<mimecar> Bucanero: www.google.es y buscas squid
<Reisilver> es que no necesito dar un discurso para hacer algo amigo
<Reisilver> pero gracias tendré en cuenta tu consejo
<mimecar> Reisilver: ni frases con 1 o 2 palabras
<mimecar> el canal tiene una protección contra flood, si escribes frases cortas saltará
<Reisilver> pero al menos se entiende a que quiero llegar no?
<Bucanero> mimecar, hasta ahí llego, pero si alguien sabe una directamente y me ahorra tiempo, pos eso agradecido eternamente
<Bucanero> no os pido que la busqueis, simplemente que si alguno la sabe y la escribe...
<Reisilver> qué Bucanero
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> Bucanero buenas tardes
<Reisilver> qué necesitas saber?¿
<flypp> Bucanero, el squid lo tuve que configurar una vez para un ejercício de clases. La forma habitual de encontrar un buen manual suele ser poner en google "hotwo ubuntu <servicio>"
<Reisilver> quizá te pueda ayudar
<flypp> los mejores manuales siempre serán en inglés, te prevengo
<Reisilver> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh protección
<Reisilver> entiendo, eso era lo que querían decirme con las palabras 1 o más
<mimecar> si
<Reisilver> está bien ya entendi
<Reisilver> mimecar que fue de la resolución lo pudo arreglar
<Bucanero> hola reisilver, manuales de squid
<Bucanero> no me llevo mal con el english, pero como todos, es más cómodo el castellano
<Bucanero> en fins voy a probar
<Reisilver> ah ya veo manuales de squid y que hace esa aplicación si me lo dices quizá
<Reisilver> te pueda ayudar
<Reisilver> un poco más
<Bucanero> con todos los respetos, reisilver si no sabes de que va no me puedes ayudar
<Bucanero> porque no pretendo que busques info por mi
<Bucanero> solo que si ya sabes donde acudir que me lo digas
<neo_> Hola a todos...quería preguntarle a alguno si sabe, tengo problemas cuando monto mi memoria del celular motorola w5, mediante USB, cuando lo conecto lo detecta...pero cuando estoy cargandole archivos..en un momento el celular me dice " No se puede acceder a algunos Archivos" y me desmonta la unidad...y en windows..cuando leo esos archivos..o borro ese archivo..me dice..archivo dañado :S
<Bucanero> neo, creo que te has confundío de canal...
<flypp> Bucanero, éste tiene muy buena pinta-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<neo_> a q canal tengo q ir buscanero?
<flypp> y por muy ćomodo que sean los manuales en español, los archivos de configuración son todos en inglés. No podrás evitarlo. Teniendo eso en cuenta, y que hay mucha más documentación en inglés que en español, creo que no merece la pena buscar manuales en castellano (suelen estar desactualizados)
<Bucanero> a alguno de motorola, supongo
<neo_> no es problema de motorola..ese es el tema xD
<Reisilver> quizá sé en que consiste sólo que tal vez haga lo que tú pero con otra herramienta
<Bucanero> llevas razón y así no me oxido
<Reisilver> sólo quería comparar experiencias pero bueno
<Reisilver> como quieras
<Bucanero> reisilver, gracias por prestarte, es un proxy
<Reisilver> y no me equivoque de canal también soy usuario de Ubuntu
<Bucanero> y tengo bastante claro que quiero usar ese
<Reisilver> ummmm
<Reisilver> haber
<Reisilver> dejame ver
<Bucanero> así que creo que no me puedes ayudar, espero no haberte ofendido
<flypp> Bucanero, una pregunta: el proxy quieres que sea transparente?
<Bucanero> jajaj, reisilver, el de la equivocación era neo
<Bucanero> flypp, transparente? no lo se
<Bucanero> de que va?
<flypp> verás, para salir por internet a través de un proxy normal, tendrás que meter los datos del proxy en el navegador web
 * cousteau se pregunta si se puede ejecutar un proxy con Compiz
<flypp> si no se hace así, los navegadores web acudirán directamente a las páginas a través del router (se saltan el proxy)
<flypp> un proxy transparente es aque en el que los clientes (los ordenadores que acceden a él), no saben que están accediendo a través de un proxy. Las solicitudes que se hacen por el puerto 80 (protocolo http) pasan de modo silencioso a través del proxy
<Bucanero> entonces sí, recuerdas? los usuarios de la lan son hormonas....
<Bucanero> jejej
<Bucanero> creo que sí, transparente, SUPERTRANSPARENTE, te cuento mi idea
<flypp> eso se hace haciendo unas ligeras modificaciones. Lo primero indicando en el archivo de configuración de squid que deberá trabajar como proxy transparente. Y luego hay que definir unas reglas (con iptables, por ejemplo) para que todo el tráfico que vaya por el puerto 80 con destino al exterior (a internet) se redirigan al puerto del squid, y otra norma para el camino contrario
<Reisilver> Bucanero humildamente no sé mucho de proxys pero me da gusto ayudar a otro usuario de Ubuntu en lo que pueda aunque sea poco pero haber si te sirve
<Reisilver> este enlace
<Reisilver> http://www.linuxparatodos.net/portal/staticpages/index.php?page=19-0-como-squid-general
<Bucanero> router de timofónica, 4 bocas eth
<Bucanero> en una boca eth mi ordenador sin filtros, ni proxy, ni gaitas
<flypp> Reisilver, ése manual es para distribuciones que usan yum (fedora, opensuse), pero por el resto debe de ser lo mismo
<Reisilver> no se puede sacar algo de valor de allí quizá haya algo
<Bucanero> en otra un switch con otro server también squid de empresa independiente que controla al aula de inform. del resto de grupos
<Bucanero> y otra boca para la lan de mis alumnos
<Reisilver> por si acaso lo revisare, es una buena oportunidad para que sepa algo del tema
<flypp> sí, sí, el manual está genial Reisilver.
<Bucanero> en esa lan el server que quiero montar
<flypp> pero hay que mirar que esté actualizado. Recuerdo que cuando hice el squid transparente como trabajo de clase, usábamos una versión superior al del howto que había utilizado, y se necesitaron algunos ajustes. Pero vamos, un mal menor
<Bucanero> para, dejarlos que hagan lo que quieran pero que queden logs de todo
<flypp> Bucanero, pues entonces squid transparente en el servidor
<Bucanero> ok
<Bucanero> mi pc (acceso total) tiene contraseña, así que no hay peligro que se metan en él
<flypp> Bucanero, yo te daría un consejito. Para estas cosas en las que hay que configurar un equipo que se "interpone" entre una red privada (un aula, una oficina) y otro segmento (otra red, internet,...), se puede simular con máquinas virtuales, donde puedes "trastear" sin miedo a romper nada o "romper" archivos de configuración
<Bucanero> eso en mi caso no supone un problema
<novato> buenas tarde soy nuevo en este mundo y tengo un par de preguntas: me recomentador debian y ubuntu pero en la pagina de descarga no se cual escojer
<mimecar> novato: en la web de ubuntu solo puedes descargar ubuntu
<cousteau> novato: si eres nuevo, ubuntu
<Bucanero> me coordinaré con el que lleva el otro server, que algo sabe del tema
<cousteau> debian es más avanzado
<novato> mimecar: pero para las descargas torrent me dan 2 opciones
<Bucanero> lo que estoy pensando es en que voy a tener que configurar el router para que solo deje salir mi ordenador, el server del otro aula y el server que quiero configurar
<novato> cousteau: el debian lo va a manekar alguien que conoce ese SO
<flypp> novato, qué opciones?
<mimecar> novato: ubuntu-desktop
<Bucanero> eso se puede hacer con direcciones mac, no?
<mimecar> si tu sistema es de 32 bits, el que tenga un '32'
<novato> mimecar flypp ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<mimecar> el primero si tu ordenador es de 64
<mimecar> el otro si es de 32
<flypp> Bucanero, si pones squid en el servidor, tan sólo debes preparar un script para abrir o cerrar la salida a internet. Para eso está iptables, es una auténtica maravilla
<novato> mimecar: esq me deje llevar por lo de amd
<novato> gracias
<novato> cousteau: entonces como escojo el debian=
<novato> ?
<Bucanero> ya pero si a alguno se le ocurre, quitar el cable del server y meterlo directamente en el router
<flypp> con iptables y una colección de scripts (que añadan o quiten reglas), puedes abrir/cerrar acceso a internet, a redes torrent, al IRC,... todo lo que tenga que ver con direcciones ip, puertos y protocolos. Y, más adelante si el proyecto lleva buen camino, lo podrás gestionar a través de un interface web
<Bucanero> ya me la han liao
<Bucanero> no?
<mimecar> novato: no uses Debian
<novato> mimecar: no lo utilizare yo sino alguien que tiene muchos conocimientos en eso
<mimecar> si tiene conocimientos, que descargue el mismo la versión que quiere de Debian
<Bucanero> y la única solución para eso es que el router solo deje salir al server
<Bucanero> por su mac
<flypp> Bucanero, eso es evidente, pero si el router es configurable, desactivas la configuración DHCP (deberás poner todos los ordenadores con ip estática) y un filtrado MAC (sólo podrá acceder al router la tarjeta de red de tu ordenador y la de tu servidor). Así, por mucho que metan el cable, no tendrán conectividad
<novato> mimecar: por que no debo utilizar debian?
<Bucanero> sasto, a eso me refería
<Bucanero> nunca uso dhcp, no me gusta
<cousteau> novato: si lo va a usar otra persona, pues lo que elija esa persona, no?
<Bucanero> en casa siempre puse ips fijas
<Bucanero> bueno, pos ya lo tengo claro
<Reisilver> Bucanero y flypp me han dado una razón para estudiar redes, gracias chicos
<Reisilver> es muy interesante
<novato> buen punto, solo q el no esta aca en casa es mi hermano y vamos a montar una sala de internet y para el computador principal le queremos meter debian
<flypp> novato, debian es una distrubución muy estable, pero con una paquetería (versiones de programas) muy antigua. Es algo más espartana. Si estás empezando, mejor ubuntu
<Bucanero> router que solo deje salir server de mi lan, mi pc y server del otro aula
<novato> y los computadores llegan en 30 minutos y mi hermano esta estudiando
<Bucanero> y squid transparente con iptables
<Bucanero> en server de mi lan
<Bucanero> dejaré el server sin teclado, ni monitor y accederé desde mi pc
<flypp> novato, mete ubuntu, ubuntu-server o lo que quieras. Os será más fácil empezar. Si algún día queréis más rendimiento (quitar el entorno gráfico, migrar a debian para que consuma menos recursos), siempre podréis migrar sin demasiados dolores de cabeza. Pero antes de eso debéis de tener cierta soltura
<Bucanero> así obligo al que quiera intentar meterse a coger un monitor y enchufarlo
<Bucanero> por lo que no le daría tiempo a quitarlo rápido
 * YKuwahara is listening to Leoncavallo- Pagliacci, Intermezzo by Various Composers from 100 Masterpieces Of Classical Music, Volume 1.
<novato> bueno muchas gracias por los regaños jejeje
<mimecar> YKuwahara: desactiva los scripts que ponen en el canal la canción que escuchas
<Bucanero> bien, ahora otra duda; el tema de las redes sociales y el puto msn
<Bucanero> como controlo eso? si les he dicho que las pueden usar durante dos horas a la semana?
<m4v> Bucanero: me harías el favor de evitar epítetos en este canal?
<flypp> Bucanero, iptables para que no se conecten a través de los clientes (denegación de acceso a las ip de los servidores msn y de los puertos que utiliza) y squid (poner en la "lista negra" a las páginas de msn, yahoo,...)
<Bucanero> cáspita! cuanta sensibilidad!
<Bucanero> no podrás salir a la calle m4v...
<flypp> Bucanero, el acceso por horas lo puedes configurar en el squid. Por iptables puedes definir scripts de abrir/cerrar los puertos metiendo los scripts abrir_msn.sh y cerrar_msn.sh en el crontab
<m4v> Bucanero: no, si no te gusta mantener buenos modales y una actitud civil podés salir del canal.
<flypp> hablando de crontab, también puedes meter un script para que una vez terminada la clase, cerrar cualquier acceso al exterior (por ejemplo, a las 14:00 ningún paquete podrá salir a través del servidor desde el aula)
<Bucanero> creo que eres demasiado exigente en ese tema, y deberías entender los diferentes significados del castellano
<Bucanero> según regiones
<mimecar> Bucanero: son las reglas del canal
<Bucanero> y que es más importante la intención y la educación en el trato a que se escape alguna palabra
<Bucanero> que según en qué zonas no son tan vulgares
<Bucanero> las reglas tienen que tener flexibilidad, si no esto parece un cuartel militar
<m4v> Bucanero: pautas del canal, no existe la posibilidad de discutirlas.
<Bucanero> flypp, muchas gracias por ayudarme de nuevo
<Bucanero> a sus órdenes
<Bucanero> lo que usted mande
<Bucanero> siempre pensé que el mundo del pingüino estaba formado por gente más abierta, flexible y comprensible
<neo_> chicos..alguien sabe como soluciono esto? :  ( rta a "dmesg | tail" [ 6309.386062] FAT: Filesystem error (dev sdf1)
<neo_> [ 6309.386067]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<mimecar> Bucanero: solo te han dicho que no uses palabras vulgares
<flypp> Bucanero, las normas del canal hay que cumplirlas. Si eres nuevo en un canal y te llaman la atención, lo último que debes hacer es buscar excusas, y menos criticar las normas
<mimecar> no hace falta hacer una montaña de un grano
<Bucanero> es que no me gusta que hagan agachar la cabeza por que sí
<Bucanero> por que son las normas, eso no son argumentos
<Bucanero> gente con una mentalidad tan abierta no debería usar esas expresiones, porque eso es peor que soltar alguna vulgaridad
<Bucanero> y no estoy diciendo que lo vaya a volver a hacer
<mimecar> Bucanero: una palabra coloquial en España puede ser insulto en la parte de América
<flypp> Bucanero, cuando seas operador de un canal definirás unas normas de convivencia porque las consideras adecuadas. En casa de cada uno se hace lo que diga el dueño de la casa. Te aconsejo que te adhieras a las normas del canal.
<Bucanero> pero debeis comprender, que uno no puede saber qué palabras suenan más vulgares en cada zona de latinoamerica
<Bucanero> eso es una barbaridad
<mimecar> Bucanero: por eso se da un aviso
<mimecar> y ya, no hay nada mas
<Bucanero> ves? no se puede hablar con libertad, es tabú reflexionar sobre las noras
<Bucanero> normas,
<Bucanero> eso me parece mucho más grave, que soltar una palabra
<m4v> Bucanero: por eso no permitimos ninguna palabra vulgar, y yo te di un aviso. Por favor termina ya con el drama.
<t4k3sh1> por favor, si vana  tener una charla general y que no sea soporte vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<princess50> hola a todos.. que palabra dijo bucanero que les parecio vulgar? yo soy de suramerica
<Bucanero> por ejemplo, la palabra "coger" se usa en toda españa con toda normalidad
<julio_> hola que tal me podrian ayudar con el selector de frecuencias?
<jhuliana> hola, nunca me averiguaste sobre mouse serial en ubuntu 10
<t4k3sh1> julio_: la tasa de refresco del monitor?
<jhuliana> hola, como instalo mouse serial en ubuntu 10.,,,como siempre te olvidaste de mi....
<mimecar> jhuliana: conectalo al ordenador, no se instala
<jhuliana> hola, como instalo mouse serial en ubuntu 10.
<arp-> mouse serial+
<arp-> ?, eso es re viejo
<jhuliana> no lo reconoce
<arp-> ahaha
<mimecar> lo conectas y reinicias
<arp-> comprate uno USB...
<julio_> t4k3sh1, no la frecuencia del procesador es q no me deja cambiar se queda en performance por defecto
<arp-> dios mio
<arp-> Julian
<arp-> julio_
<arp-> que micro es?
<jhuliana> ya hice eso y no reconoce el mose
<jhuliana> mouse
<julio_> tengo un intel i7
<jhuliana> mimecar
<arp-> ah
<julio_> arp-, intel i7
<arp-> ok
<t4k3sh1> jhuliana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto ← revisa eso
<julio_> arp-, lo q me paso es q cuando entro en modo tarjeta de video generica me funciona si me deja cambiar pero cuando entro en modo normal no me deja cambiar
<jhuliana> otra pregunta: como se crea un instalador para una aplicacion en linux ubuntu?la aplicacion se creo en GCC++
<jhuliana> ya revice la pagina del mouse y no funciona
<arp-> ok
<arp-> jhuliana, es un mouse a bolita?
<jhuliana> t4k3sh1 y mimerca ya revice lo de la pagina y no funciona
<t4k3sh1> jhuliana: ubuntu 10.10?
<jhuliana> si es de bolita y es ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> jhuliana, no pensaste en comprar un optico USB, ?
<t4k3sh1> jhuliana:  cuando dices de bolita es un trackball?
<jhuliana> lo que pasa que en las versiones anteriores lo he logrado configurar pero en esta no, no puede ser que en linux no podamos resolver algun problema, por alguna razon somos tecnicos
<arp-> :S
<arp-> jhuliana igual.. ya no se usa mas un mouse a bola
<arp-> y menos serial..
<arp-> es arcaico..
<arp-> ajaja
<jhuliana> aparte que el equipo solo tiene dos puerto usb uno para impresora y otro para penrive
<arp-> :S
<arp-> :¿
<arp-> :(
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> tenes que editar xorg.conf
<jhuliana> t4k3sh1 no es trackball es uno serial normal
<arp-> creo que ahi ponias el puerto
<arp-> del mouse
<t4k3sh1> jhuliana: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/8459 ← dice que edites el xorg.conf
<t4k3sh1> jhuliana: a ya "de bolita" se refiere a que es de los analogos, esos que tenian rodillos horizontale sy verticales.. eso me trae recuerdos xD
<novato> quien me da informacion acerca del chat de debian?
<t4k3sh1> novato: cual chat?
<novato> t4k3sh1: debian no tiene salas de chat en español como esta?
<jhuliana> novato si debian tiene salas de chat en español
<arp-> si
<arp-> #debian-es
<kalo__> buenas buenas como estan todos
<kalo__> una duda con un cd live de ubuntu se podra modificar la contraseña de un usuario de xp
<jhuliana> ese archivo no existe, y tambien lo cree y tampo sirvio....
<jhuliana> ps-ax ese archivo no existe, y tambien lo cree y tampo sirvio.... xorg.conf
<jhuliana> t4k3sh1 que paso
<ps-ax> jhuliana: xorg.. como no va a existir :\, normalmente esta en /etc/X11
<ps-ax> tienes entorno grafico no?
<jhuliana> si tengo entorno grfico
<jhuliana> la verdad no se que paso ya revice por internet he intentado todo lo que ustedes dicen y nada
<ps-ax> jhuliana: podrias por favor pegarme tu xorg.conf en pastebin
<ps-ax> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jhuliana> ok, dame un chance que acaba de llegar un cliente y debo atender
<mimecar> !coc
<kubot> El Código de Conducta de Ubuntu es un documento de etiqueta de la comunidad que pedimos todos los usuarios Ubuntu respeten. Se encuentra en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Código_de_Conducta. Puedes encontrar información de como firmarlo electrónicamente aquí (en inglés) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<jhuliana> oye y con relacion a la otra pregunta: como se crea un instalador para una aplicacion en linux ubuntu? la aplicacion se creo en GCC++
<mimecar> jhuliana: si compilas de forma estática, puedes distribuirlo como un .tgz
<jhuliana> si la ideas es enviar el programa a otra persona pero hacerle un ejecutable para que solo lo ejecute
<jhuliana> lo deberia empaquetar para eso
<leon4708> hola
<leon4708> saludos a todos
<mimecar> hola leon4708
<leon4708> que hay de nuevo por aqui
<mimecar> leon4708: pasando la noche
<novato> como activo el kde en ubuntu y si lo activo el compiz me sigue funcionando?
<m4v> novato: kde utiliza kwin para efectos, no se si funciona con compiz.
 * hashashin nas
<uno> si funciona con el compiz
<uno> se activa el kde por synaptis
<uno> o mas bien lo descargas por ahi
<novato> como instalo kde en ubuntu?
<m4v> novato: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<novato> m4v: gracias
<m4v> despues tenés que elegir en el gdm con cual inicias
<joan> Hola a todos
<joan> Quiero hacer una presentación animada
<joan> Me han hablado de este programa
<joan> http://scratch.mit.edu/
<joan> Tenéis alguna idea de otro parecido?
<mimecar> eso parece para hacer juegos
<joan> Es que quiero que parezca un poco juego
<joan> una maleta y le vas poniendo objetos
<joan> y dependiendo del objeto hace una cosa o otra la presentación
<joan> Alguien conoce algún programa parecido?
<Guest44988> hola
<sapiens__> hola
<sapiens__> al querer transferir un archivo al ordenador me sale error
<sapiens__> Compruebe que el programa «Compartición de archivos personales» está correctamente instalado.
<george2002_> hola
<the-admincrack06> hola
<the-admincrack06> nesecito ayuda
<the-admincrack06> para
<the-admincrack06> poder intalar
<the-admincrack06> un programa
<erUSUL> sapiens__: compruebalo, Ssistema>Admin...>Carpetas compartidas
<sapiens__> erUSUL: no está
<sapiens__> no existe el item
<erUSUL> sapiens__: edita los menus, a ver si está oculto
<the-admincrack06> mmg viva windows singa su madre la pinga buevones mal parido
<erUSUL> parece que se paso con el crack ...
<sapiens__> ?
<sapiens__> pero si ni siquiera ha preguntado?
<uno> the-admincrack06  en tonces para que dentras a este canal ignorante ;
<erUSUL> uno: ya se ha ido
<uno> jaja
<sapiens__> buaaaa
<sapiens__> de verdad
<sapiens__> ¿No hay nadie que sepa lo que nos pasa a los que usamos la Atheros AR9285 en Ubuntu 10.10?
<sapiens__> ya somos 13 personas segun los foros de ubuntu
<sapiens__> lo tomaré como un no
<sapiens__> errr????
<sapiens__> what?
<sapiens__> Microsoft: Linux se encuentra al final de su ciclo de vida
<Vsg21> :O
<Vsg21> viva win 7 :D
<sapiens__> jul
<sapiens__> sorry?
<sapiens__> Microsoft: Linux se encuentra al final de su ciclo de vida
<sapiens__> hago un inciso para una queja
<sapiens__> aol me ha tardado 3 minutos en cargar con la atheros en ubuntu 10.10
<sapiens__> y google 4
<brillantejcoh_> sapiens__, tu eres parte de ese ciclo?
<sapiens__> hola?
<mimecar> sapiens__: te leemos
<sapiens__> ah
<sapiens__> la atheros pierde el 76% de los paquetes
<sapiens__> y se me desconecta del irc
<mimecar> cuantas redes emiten en el mismo canal?
<sapiens__> ninguna
<sapiens__> la mia
<sapiens__> solo hay 2 redes en mi alrededor
<mimecar> con el live cd te pasa?
<sapiens__> si
<sapiens__> y con el driver madwifi
<sapiens__> y compilando el módulo ath9k manualmente también
<mimecar> para que usas madwifi?
<mimecar> atheros está soportada
<sapiens__> usaba
<sapiens__> si, pues diria yo que se la acaban de cargar en ubuntu 10.10
<sapiens__> es curioso
<sapiens__> se me conecta en red y al router
<sapiens__> pero no al www
<sapiens__> he tocado unas cuantas veces el DNS
<mimecar> si la tarjeta se conecta al router y a la red interna
<mimecar> el fallo está en el router
<sapiens__> no tiene filtro de mac
<sapiens__> pero me funciona la misma tarjeta en ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> si en la red interna no pierdes paquetes, es cosa dle router
<CuriousX> sapiens__: para mi que el problema es el driver "ath9"
<sapiens__> en el irc de ubuntu me dijeron que era de un nuevo bug
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que esperar a que lo arreglen
<sapiens__> o un fallo del driver
<sapiens__> pues me tendré que pasar a Gnewsense xd
<mimecar> pasate
<sapiens__> o desactualizar xd
<sapiens__> pues qué trajín
<CuriousX> sapiens__: no se si se podra usar el modulo "ath5" en esa targeta pero yo tambien tengo una atheros y anda bien con el modulo "ath5"
<sapiens__> o
<sapiens__> no, no me sirvió tampoco
<CuriousX> tenes instalado el paquete compat-wireless ?
<sapiens__> era una solución desesperada pero sin resultado satisfactorio
<sapiens__> si
<CuriousX> y como anda madwifi ?
<CuriousX> una vez lo use aunque pierde ganancia la targeta anda bien esta es mi targeta ---> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001
<sapiens__> no
<sapiens__> con madwifi pierde el 100% de los paquetes
<CuriousX> me gano =(
<sapiens__> yo uso AR9285
<joan> Alguien conoce algun programa parecido a esto?
<joan> http://scratch.mit.edu/
<joan> Quiero hacer una presentación en la qual hay una mochila y varios objetos
<joan> Dependiendo que objeto se clicka pasa una cosa o otra
<simon_> hola
<mama21mama> hola
<carlosleon> Buenas.
<antrax> hola
<antrax> alguien tiene idea de algun programa para parsear un archivo y verificar las palabras iguales
<antrax> o si tienen algun script a mano =D
<mimecar> ovy: privados no
<carlosleon> antrax: más específicamente ¿qué quiere hacer?
<antrax> leer un archivo con formato csv y verificar si hay lineas repetidas
<carlosleon> aaah líneas repetidas. No idea.
<antrax> o palabras repetidas
<antrax> en este caso es lo mismo
<antrax> pensaba hacer un bash script
<antrax> pero si alguien sabe si ya existe alguno mejor
<erUSUL> antrax: puedes usar sed + sort + uniq o awk ...
<antrax> gracias
<ovy> alguien sabe como logearse automaticamente en backtrack como root
<joaco_> hola
<sapiens__> hola de nuevo
<sapiens__> me aparece esto
<sapiens__> wine: '/home/alberto/.wine' is a 64-bit installation, it cannot be used with a 32-bit wineserver.
<cousteau> es decir, que instalaste wine en 64 bits, pero luego cambiaste a 32 y ya no te va
<sapiens__> ein
<sapiens__> pues puse sudo aptitude install wine
<cousteau> ah, sólo eso? y ya te da error?
<sapiens__> si
<cousteau> usas 32 o 64 bits?
<sapiens__> yo uso 64
<cousteau> y antes has usado wine y funcionaba?
<sapiens__> ah ya está
<sapiens__> ya lo he solucionado
<cousteau> ah, bien :) winecfg?
<sapiens__> no, es la 1ª vez
<sapiens__> eliminando la carpeta .wine
<sapiens__> renombrándola
<cousteau> bien, si no tenías nada instalado en wine, era lo más lógico
<sapiens__> je je
<sapiens__> tengo hasta el Flash de 64 bits
<joaquin> hola como puedo eliminar toda la configuracion del pidgin y empathy
<cousteau> yo también, hasta hace poco tenía 32 bits, pero me cambié a 64 porque mi procesador lo soportaba y era derrochar
<cousteau> joaquin: borra o renombra la carpeta correspondiente, creo que es ~/.pidgin
<joaquin> y lo mismo hago con empathy
<joaquin> ?
<cousteau> o .purple
<joaquin> gracias
<cousteau> suele ser una carpeta oculta, que está en tu carpeta personal, que se llama como la aplicación
<cousteau> a veces está en ~/.config, y otras en ~/.local/share
<juan__> a
<joaquin> hola tengo problemas con un sertificado
<joaquin> de omega.contacs.msn
<joaquin> de pidgin
<joaquin> El certificado por omega.contacts.msn.com no pudo ser validado. La cadena de certificados presentada es inválida
<joaquin> no entiendo
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-20
<EGCdigital> el parche que ha salido de las 200 lineas
<EGCdigital> ya lo han probado?
<m4v> EGCdigital: mucho histeria por eso, para la mayoría de los usuarios no significa nada. Te permite ver vídeos mientras compilas un kernel, nada más
<EGCdigital> pero la velocidad es notoria?
<EGCdigital> digo en todo el sistema
<m4v> te dije que para los usuarios normales no significa nada
<pilato> cuanto demora en compilar un kernel?
<pilato> cuanto tiempo?
<antrax> muchoooooooooo
<m4v> y no mejora la velocidad, solo la respuesta del sistema bajo cargas importantes (como cuando compilas algo)
<antrax> 2 o 3 horas facil
<pilato> yo tengo un petiun 4 duo con 1 gb memoria
<pilato> cuantas horas demorara?
<m4v> si no te la pasa compilando o corriendo programas que te usa el CPU al 100% por horas no vas a notar nada.
<pilato> hasta ayer me quede 5 horas y no terminaba :S
<m4v> EGCdigital: fijate que en el video de Phoronix el tipo se pone a compilar algo en una terminal, solo ahí se nota la diferencia.
<EGCdigital> osea en pocas palabras sugieres que esas 200 lineas no sirven?
<m4v> no, si que sirve, pero no para la mayoría de los usuarios normales.
<Sadlymistaken> Cuando se termina de cargar un video en internet,  este siempre aparece en la carpeta TEMP, o puede aparecer en otras carpetas?
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, me referia a tmp
<pilato> en la carpeta tmp y en la carpeta de tu navegador
<Sadlymistaken> como llego a la carpeta de mi navegador? (es firefox)
<pilato> busca en la cache de firefox.. no recuerdo bien la ruta completa :S
<Sadlymistaken> vaya
<EGCdigital> yo uso minitube para esa tarea.
<pilato> es lo mismo
<pilato> solo hace el trabajo 2 veces
<pilato> yo solo entro a la carpeta tmp
<Sadlymistaken> EGCdigital es que los videos de RTVE a la carta, no los capta el minitube... los mamones de RTVE.es cambian cada dos por tres la forma de subir los videos... se las saben todas
<EGCdigital> ya veo.
<EGCdigital> pues tmp =P
<Sadlymistaken> y como sabe firefox donde enviarlo, a tmp o a la carpeta cache?
<pilato> tmp es del sistema
<pilato> firefox por su propia cuenta almacena su propia cache
<pilato> tmp se borra siempre q otro video sea abierto
<pilato> la carpeta cache de firefox va almacenando todos los videos que bajes
<Sadlymistaken> pues en estos momentos estoy viendo uno...
<Sadlymistaken> y no está en ninguna..
<Sadlymistaken> jo!
<Sadlymistaken> estos de rtve.es lo hacen d p*** madre para que no los bajemos leñe!
<Sadlymistaken> Bueno, muchas gracias, si si si si si sois unos soleteesss xD
<CuriousX> para bajar un video de youtube tambien puden escribir "bajar" antes de la "youtube" quedaria asi www.bajaryoutube.com/watch...
<Sadlymistaken> ah si?
<CuriousX> si
<Sadlymistaken> ese truco no lo sabía
<Sadlymistaken> pero repito que son de rtve.es donde quiero bajarlos
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken: qué Flash usas?
<CuriousX> eso te lleva a una pagina donde te explican como bajar el video en varios formatos es mas hay un chat
<cousteau> hay un chat de bajaryoutube??
<Sadlymistaken> tve es la televisión pública española.... y en su web tienen los programas emitidos semana antes
<CuriousX> sip
<CuriousX> el chat de "chatango"
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken: si usas flash 10.1, mira en la carpeta /tmp
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau, hijo, pues no se en estos momentos cual uso... sólo sé que en tmp aun no ha aparecido, cuando con los videos de youtube, si aparecen en esa carpeta... por eso pregunté si había otro sitio donde apareciaran
<Sadlymistaken> me habeis dicho que en la de caché del navegador pero ahi tampoco aparece aún..
<CuriousX> en la parte derecha de la pantalla estan todos los formatos en los que podes descargar el video algunos son... .flv .mp4 .3gp ...
<pilato> Sadlymistaken en tmp aparece como FlashXx045
<pilato> algo asi
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken: prueba a ver si ejecutando este script en perl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526605/
<pilato> y en firefox solo mira el archivo mas gordo de seguro que ese sera tu video
<Sadlymistaken> yo sé pilato, si cuando me grabo los del youtube, aparecen en tmp con ese nombre parecido, y sin Extensión, pero este aún no ha aparecido, ahí está lo raro..
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau,  no se nada de perl, ese lenguaje lo desconozco, aunque gracias por intentar cosas curiosas y ayudarme. ers un solete
<pilato> Sadlymistaken,  y para que quieres ..... quieres obtener ese video?
<pilato> hay un script para ello
<neo_> Hola gente
<pilato> Sadlymistaken usa este script
<pilato> sudo aptitude install youtubu-dl
<neo_> qeria preguntarle si alguien sabe...yo tengo ubuntu..y estaba realizando unos procesos...a nivel usuario...y deje andando la computadora y me fui...cuando volvi..la vista del escritorio se veia mal..agrandado y pixelado...asi de la nada
<pilato> o tambien puedes usar este otro get-flash-videos
<Sadlymistaken> pilato, pues porque mi padre y yo estuvimos trabajando mientras echaron ese programa por televisión, y no lo grabamos, y claro verlo por internet con lo lento que es... parandose todo el rato... pues prefiero bajarlo, y verlo de un tirón...
<pilato> ese busca en la pagina y bajatelo
<Sadlymistaken> pilato ya tengo mini-tube
<neo_> alguien se le ocurre que puede ser?...o como arreglar esto?...ese pixelado y vista 1 poco mas grande de lo q debe, lo hace en formatos 16:!0
<Sadlymistaken> pero ya os digo que rtve.es a la carta, son muy tunos
<Sadlymistaken> un abrazo, gracias a todos
<neo_> alguna idea?
<kalo__> buenas buenas
<neo_> buenas kalo :)
<kalo__> una duda alguien me podria recomendar algo parecido al ophcrack
 * hiko_hitokiri is back (gone 06:40:37)
<cousteau> neo_: cambia la resolución
<neo_> cambie...en 4:3 anda bien..y en 5:3..el tema..es q antes andava
<neo_> andaba en esa resolucion q estaba..se modifico sola la vista :S
<cousteau> a ver, veamos... ¿portátil o sobremesa?
<neo_> pc de escritorio
<joaquin> ustedes no saben como se pueden hacer menus de adobe para paginas web
<neo_> pc de sobremesa
<cousteau> resolución del monitor?
<joaquin> ustedes no saben como se pueden hacer menus de adobe para paginas web
<neo_> la maxima es 1440x900 ( en la q estaba y q andaba perfectamente )
<cousteau> joaquin: en flash? sinceramente, no me gustan nada las páginas que ponen los menús en flash... pero creo que con el OpenOffice Draw se puede hacer
<cousteau> neo_: y no le puedes poner esa resolución en Monitores?
<neo_> si puedo.teoricamente esa estaba puesta...pero...despues..nose ni como ni xq...se pixeleo la pantalla ( se veia pero con puntitos ) y se agrando un poco ( se veia un  10 % mas grande )
<joaquin> grax
<neo_> o 5
<newdsan> hola. estoy usando xchat. Necesito ayuda para configurar el sonido
<neo_> es como si se hubiese desconfigurado de la nada
<ubuntu__> Hola tengo un problema, hay alguien que le puedo consultar?
<cousteau> neo_: y tu monitor tiene un botón o una opción en el menú para "Autoajustar"?
<neo_> sip...lo autoajuste..y se qeda como esta
<sibastasen> Emilianvs, solo haz la pregunta
<Emilianvs> gracias
<Emilianvs> mira
<neo_> y no tiene opcion para achicarlo..es como si estubiera en 1 configuracion no soportada
<neo_> y no deberia ser asi :S
<Emilianvs> me puse a instalar el ubuntu, elegi las particiones y demas, y cuando esta "detectando sistemas de ficheros" me dice "error al desmontar particiones"
<Emilianvs> el punto de montaje que tiene problemas es el de la particion donde tengo mis archivos donde no quiero modificar nada la parte NTFS que tengo mis archivos personales
<MichaelSOG> !google rurouni kenshin
<kubot> Rurouni Kenshin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rurouni_Kenshin>; Rurouni Kenshin - Meiji Kenkaku Romantan: <http://www.rken.galeon.com/>; Rurouni Kenshin: el guerrero samurai (manga) | Guía del cómic: <http://www.guiadelcomic.com/manga/rurouni-kenshin.htm>; Rurouni Kenshin - Wikiquote: <http://es.wikiquote.org/wiki/Rurouni_Kenshin>; YouTube - Rurouni (2 more messages)
<Emilianvs> me dice si quiero intendar desmontar nuevamente o retroceder, peor lo gracioso es que apreto cualquera de los dos botones y no realiza ninguna accion
<Emilianvs> esta como trabado o algo asi no tengo idea
<Emilianvs> alguna idea de que es'
<Emilianvs> ?
<sibastasen> no te reconoce la particion donde guardas los archivos
<sibastasen> habia un paquete NTFS-3G creo, no recuerdo
<Emilianvs> ahora, no se como hacer, porque no puedo moverme de donde estoy
<Emilianvs> apreto retroceder y no pasa nada, continuar nada
<sibastasen> pero termino de instalar?
<cousteau> sibastasen: creo que viene por defecto...
<cousteau> Emilianvs: y cerrar?
<Emilianvs> esto me paso apenas empezo a instalar, cuando seleccionas la zona horaria, esta la barrita de "detectando sistemas de ficheros" llena
<Emilianvs> y el cartel este que te comente abierto
<Emilianvs> nada mas
<Emilianvs> tampoco cerrar, ni retroceder ni continuar, apreto y nada
<sibastasen> esta en el proceso de instalacion entonces?
<Emilianvs> claro, apenas empezo me salto
<Emilianvs> a los pocos segundos
<sibastasen> podrias probar en recomenzar la instalacion, no se que pueda ser q salte con eso
<moreback> estas ejecutando la instalacion desde el escritorio del livecd?
<Emilianvs> si, de ahi la ejecute
<windem> buenas noches
<moreback> a lo mejor alguna aplicacion está usando archivos de ahí, por eso no se puede desmontar para revisar las particiones
<moreback> intenta no entrar al escritorio e intentar instalar de una
<neo_> nadie sabe?..q mier
<neo_> puede q sea de configuracion cousteau?
<Emilianvs> lo instalo directamente sin veniral escritorio
<neo_> q se haya dsconfigurado el xorg?
<Emilianvs> pero para salir de aca como hago?
<Emilianvs> no me reonoce ninguna accion dentro de la instalacion, ni cerrar ni nada
<Emilianvs> solo minimizar jaja
<cousteau> neo_: a lo mejor después de apagar y volver a encender se arregla
<neo_> no..xq ya lo hize y no se arreglo
<cousteau> Emilianvs: prueba Alt-F2, ejecuta "xkill" y haz clic en la ventana de instalaciópn
<neo_> =/...no probe dejarla apagada mas de 1 minuto...pero..deberia andar..toy tocando el xorg..a ver si anda :S
<neo_> xq..el xorg.conf esta todo como lo configuro el driver q acabe de instalar
<neo_> bien crudo...a ver si esta relacionado con eso :S
<Emilianvs> ahi se cerro cousteau
<windem> alguno conoce un juego llamado Metin2 ?
<Emilianvs> ahora, para que no me pase eso con la particion NTFS tengo que hcaer algo ?
<cousteau> Emilianvs: bien, te aparece alguna unidad en el escritorio? algún disco o algo?
<cousteau> si es así, clic derecho > desmontar
<Emilianvs> no, los ejemplos y la instalacion
<Emilianvs> voy a intentar instalarlo de nuevo sin venir al escritorio entonces,si me pasa de vuelta intentando esto,que puede ser?
<cousteau> y si vas a Editor de particiones (menú Sistema > Admin), te dice algo raro?
<cousteau> (como no sea un error en el CD, no se me ocurre qué más puede ser)
<moreback> Emilianvs, por alguna razon parece estar montanto automaticamente esas particiones
<Emilianvs> aca estoy viendo dice que es imposible encontrar el punto de montaje
<Emilianvs> de la particion que me tiro el error al intentar instalar
<Emilianvs> y de la que habia seleccionado para que se instale el ubuntu
<Emilianvs> aunque habia puesto para que se formatee esa supuestamente
<moreback> particionaste manualmente?
<moreback> que punto de montaje le asignaste? /? /home?
<Emilianvs> en realidad deje las particiones que tenia de antes
<Emilianvs> que no las hice yo
<moreback> pero les asignaste un punto de montaje a cada una?
<moreback> esto siempre hay que indicárselo
<Emilianvs> le asigne el punto /
<Emilianvs> a la particion donde iba a instalar el ubuntu
<Emilianvs> a la de mis archivos la deje como estaba
<Emilianvs> NTFS
<Emilianvs> sin punto de montaje
<cousteau> qué tienes? /, /home, swap y windows?
<moreback> estaría bien así
<Emilianvs> la swap y la /; no recuerdo ver nada /home
<cousteau> creo que por defecto te crea /home, a menos que no le pongas mucho tamaño
<cousteau> y en qué punto de montaje le dices que te ponga la de windows?
<Emilianvs> no te sigo, yo elegi para que borre donde estaba windows, que lo formatee, y ahi ponga el ubuntu
<EGCdigital> una consulta por que al hacer scroll en chromium la cpu aumenta y hace que el scrolling sea lento
<EGCdigital> hay alguna solucion para eso?
<Emilianvs> aca estoy viendo que tengo una particion chica que dice reservada para el sistema eso puede estar influyendo?
<Emilianvs> yo elegi borrarla antes
<Emilianvs> y unirla junto con la otra para qu ahi ponga el ubuntu
<EGCdigital> alguien?
<moreback> el desplazamiento suave siempre hace que sea lento
<EGCdigital> como desactivo eso.
<EGCdigital> en firefox si hay opcion de eso pero en chromium no lo veo
<EGCdigital> y no instale la esxtension de smooth scrolling
<EGCdigital> al abrir google reader ver los feeds se hace pesado
<EGCdigital> cosa que no pasa con firefox
<moreback> mmh... tiene que estar por ahi oculto
<EGCdigital> ...
<EGCdigital> no usas chromium verdad?
<moreback> correcto
<moreback> me gusta ie
<moreback> ups
<moreback> firefox nada mas
<moreback> un tiempo intenté usar chrome pero al final me quedé con firefox por la gran cantidad de agregados que  hay
<EGCdigital> chromium tiene tantos o mas agregados que ff
<EGCdigital> bueno.. alguien que sepa y tenga este problema?
<cousteau> iba a discrepar, pero tampoco me he puesto a investigar acerca de ello
<cousteau> firefox me parece más manejable
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> hola cousteau
<cousteau> o/
<pipo65> n
<ubuntu> aca estoy de nuevo
<ubuntu> me agarro todo bien esta vez pero me pasa otra cosa, parece una joda ! jaja
<ubuntu> cuando estoy instalando copia todos los archivos todo bien, pero cuando tengo q poner mi info, nombre, nombre del equipo, contraseña. no me habilita el boton para seguir
<ubuntu> lleno todo
<ubuntu> y no lo habilita para continuar
<alan_david507> hola ubuntu
<alan_david507> haz comprobado la integridad de tu disco de instalalcion
<alan_david507> ?
<ubuntu> hmm realmente no
<ubuntu> como la compruebo?
<CuriousX> ubuntu: con ---> md5sum ubuntu.iso
<alan_david507> es simple arrancas desde tu disco de instalacion
<alan_david507> y cuando ya te tomo el disco
<alan_david507> aprieta f8
<CuriousX> eso te da un numero que tiene que coincidir con el de la web donde lo descargaste
<alan_david507> elige epañol y luego te sale un menu
<neo_> Hola a todos
<alan_david507> elige comprobar integridad
<neo_> 1 pregunta..alguien sabe como cambiar la tasa de refresco y q sea visible en gnome-display-properties??
<ubuntu> lo mas probable es que de mal eso?
<ubuntu> eso que me paso puede ser por otra cosa?
<alan_david507> puede ser desperfectos en la superficie del disco
<alan_david507> grabalo a la velocidad mas baja posible 4x creo
<ubuntu> y eso que me dijo curiousX como lo hago?
<CuriousX> desde la terminal ubuntu
<alan_david507> creo que eso lo haces eligiendo probar sin instalar y en una terminal del live cd
<CuriousX> md5sum ubuntu.iso <--- es la imagen del disco que descargaste
<CuriousX> eso te da un numero que es el que tiene que coincidir con el que esta en la pagina de donde lo descargaste. Pasame la pagina de donde lo descargaste para que te diga cual es el numero que tiene que darte
<neo_> alguien sabe como modificar las configuraciones del monitor de la tasa de refresco q muestra gnome-display-properties, en ubuntu?
<moreback> si es un LCD siempre te va a dar 60 Hz
<pipo65> dzup2:
<pipo65> volvistes
<pipo65> eeaa
<dzup2> hey
<pipo65> dzup2: vos sabes como programo el tiempo en el crontab
<pipo65> por q no logro q funcione
<pipo65> si ejecuto el comando directamente a mano anda
<dzup2> cada cuanto tiempo?
<dzup2> quieres ejecutarlo?
<pipo65> cada 3 segundos todos los dias todo el año
<dzup2> wow heh
<pipo65> se puede cada 3 segundos
<pipo65> yo encontre cada 10 minutos los lunes seria */10 * * * 1
<dzup2> cada minuto si
<dzup2> es * * * * 1 comando
<dzup2> el * quiere decir todos los ....etc
<pipo65> si fueresa cada 3 minutos
<dzup2> el untimo seria el minuto  , pues cada 1, y como los otros tienen * seria todo
<joaquin> gente miren esto
<joaquin> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<dzup2> * * * * 3 comando
<joaquin> como lo uso
<pipo65> ok
<pipo65> por como lo puse ahora seria cada 50 años
<dzup2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  mira eso
<pipo65> jajaja
<dzup2> heh
<pipo65> a ver si lo corrijo y anda
<dzup2> export EDITOR=nano; crontab -e   <--mas facil
<dzup2> asi solo sales con el nano exit de costumbre
<pipo65> dzup2: y alogre hacer q guarde los cambios
<dzup2> digo por si te dificulta el vi
<neo_> como establesco resolucion de pantalla y refresco en ubuntu?..
<pipo65> pero igual no anda
<dzup2> perdon pipo65 es asi : 1 2 3 4 5 comando   donde 1 es minutos 2 hrs , 3 dia 4 mes 5 dia de la semana comenzando con 0 domingo
<dzup2> entonces seria 1 * * * * comando   para cada minuto
<pipo65> y si quiero segundos
<pipo65> no se puede
<dzup2> * * * * *  comando
<dzup2> pero haber como le va
<neo_> nadie sabe?
<pipo65> ese ya lo probe
<pipo65> y no anda
<neo_> =(
<dzup2> debe de andar
<pipo65> ahora estoy probando un minuto
<dzup2> pegame lo que dice: crontab -l
<pipo65> a ver si cada un minuto hace algo
<pipo65> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<pipo65> 1 * * * *      cat ~/irc.log.Window3 > ~/public_html/index.html
<pipo65> si yo ejecuto cat ~/irc.log.Window3 > ~/public_html/index.html
<pipo65> a mano anda bien
<pipo65> pero el crontab todabia no logro q se ejecute
<dzup2> deveria, solo si posiblemente te requiera path absoluto a cat
<pipo65> /usr/bin/cat
<pipo65> creo q esta ahi
<dzup2> whereis cat    me dice aqui que cat esta en /bin/cat
<dzup2> escribe whereis cat
<dzup2> y pega ese camino en cat
<pipo65> cat: /bin/cat /usr/share/man/man1/cat.1.gz
<pipo65> pego solo /bin/cat
<dzup2> si esta en /bin/cat tambien
<EGCdigital> maldito ssl de wlm
<mama21mama> EGCdigital, no lo arreglaste?
<EGCdigital> probe todos los metodos
<mama21mama> tengo uno que no probaste.
<EGCdigital> incluso el ultimo borrando la carpeta y haciendo que automaticamente guardara los nuevos certificados.
<mama21mama> no eso no
<EGCdigital> cual es el ultimo?
<dzup2> pipo65:   cada 5 segundos seria asi:  */1 * * * * sleep 5 && comando
<mama21mama> EGCdigital, hace esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625416
<EGCdigital> voooy
<pipo65> ok
<EGCdigital> gracias mama21mama
<EGCdigital> voy a probar
<mama21mama> por nada.
<pipo65> dzup2: no funciona tampoco
<pipo65> creo q algo blokea el crontab
<pipo65> eso pasa por q es una shell gratuita creo
<dzup2> posiblemente, es server de esos gratis o es tu maquina?
<dzup2> ahh
<pipo65> ya algun dia voy a inventar algo
<pipo65> muejeje
<dzup2> pero si lo que quieres es un irc log
<pipo65> que se creen estos q dan shell gratis
<dzup2> puedes usar un bot
<pipo65> dzup2: no tengo permisos de instalar nada
<pipo65> y no se como cambiar que el irssi guarde los logs en otro lugar
<dzup2> metele un supybot, si tienes php
<pipo65> nop
<pipo65> y no se configurarlo
<dzup2> hmm haste nun script
<EGCdigital> listo mama21mama
<dzup2> hay muchas posibilidades
<mama21mama> EGCdigital, pruebe
<EGCdigital> ahora si entra normal espero  no me saque de nuevo
<EGCdigital> muchas gracias por el tip
<mama21mama> no te sacara.
<mama21mama> noo nada che.
<EGCdigital> que tonteras hacen los de M$ con su wlm y sus ssl
<mama21mama> msn
<pipo65> como harias para creau un scrip q lo ejecute yo pero lo puedo dejar cargado en un screen como tengo al irssi
<pipo65> como pones para q un comando se ejecute infinitamente en un script
<mama21mama> pipo65, al inicio del sistema?
<pipo65> no mama21mama
<pipo65> en si haces un script
<pipo65> y dentro carge una aplicacion pero q esta se ejecute repetidamente
<dzup2> heh
<pipo65> dzup2: un script en bash
<pipo65> yo quiero q se ejecute una y otr ves
<pipo65> cat ~/irc.log.Window3 > ~/public_html/index.html
<dzup2> a pues asi es facil, haz un script con un loop infinito con un sleep de 3 segundos y entremedio que haga el cat ese, y regrese al loop, y de nuevo sleep 3 segundos etc, lo cargas con script & y ya va
<pipo65> que facil q lo dices dzup2
<dzup2> si lo es
<arp-> j0
<pipo65> como empiesas el script
<pipo65> !bash
<kubot> Bash es un interprete de comandos muy usado en sistemas unix | Ver « man bash » en la consola | Advanced Bash-Scriting Guide http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<pipo65> no te lo decia a ti
<pipo65> kubot:
<dzup2> #!/bin/bash
<dzup2> for (( ; ; )) do  comando; done;
<dzup2> for (( ; ; )) do  sleep 1; comando; done;
<dzup2> no tiene chiste eso
<pipo65> dzup2: en donde dice comando tengo q poner lo de cat
<dzup2> chmod +x script; screen script &
<neo_> gracias x su ayuda!!°!
<dzup2> ya va
<dzup2> pipo65:  si
<pipo65> ok
<pipo65> dzup2: el archivo lo guardo como archivo.sh
<dzup2> como quieras
<pipo65> pero para ejecutarlo tengo q poner ./archivo.sh
<dzup2> si
<dzup2> chmod +x
<dzup2> tambien
<pipo65> si pero para hacer chmod tengo q ser root
<dzup2> no
<dzup2> en tus archivos no
<dzup2> chmod +x archivo.sh
<dzup2> ./archivo.sh
<pipo65> ok
<dzup2> #!/bin/bash for (( ; ; )) do    echo "actualizando log"; cat ~/irc.log.Window3 > ~/public_html/index.html; done
<dzup2> claro con sus respectivos enters, si es un bash
<dzup2> #!/bin/bash for (( ; ; )) do    sleep 1; echo "actualizando log"; cat ~/irc.log.Window3 > ~/public_html/index.html; done   <-- lol me falto el sleep, :p
<dzup2> lo dejas asi hasta te banean heh
<dzup2> pero cada segundo para un irc log me parece un poco exagerado :p
<dzup2> test
<dzup2> :P
<pipo65> dzup2:
<pipo65> jamas habia visto un bug tan grande
<pipo65> se quedo sin cuota el cat
<dzup2> pues te dije que me falto el sleep lol
<pipo65> si miras la pag es como q corre mas rapido q el chat
<pipo65> chan
<pipo65> bue mañana lo sigo
<dzup2> heh
<dzup2> te van a quitar esa cuenta
<pipo65> ya lo detengo
<pipo65> o de ultima me hago una cuenta nueva
<dzup2> esque logeas todos los canales :p
<dzup2> ese pipo se hizo un fork heh
<dzup2> aquien se le ocurre hacer un irc log asi? hmm cada dia mas extraña la gente
<jonathan> por error con unetbootin instale en ves de la usb en mi disco local el ubuntu en / como puedo borrar esos archivos??
<p47> Como Desinstalo VirtualBox completamente ? por que borre un arhvio XML y ahora ni arranca el virtualbox
<xangua> sudo apt-get purge nombredelpaquete p47
<xangua> o por el centro de software
<dzup2> p47: no ocupas desinstalar, en el peor de los casos borra la carpeta .VirtualBox
<p47> dzup, perfecto
<p47> estoy en eso gracias
<dzup2> p47: $HOME/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml    borra ese archivo y ejecuta virtualbox
<p47> dzup, FUCK ! como detesto seguir dependiendo de windows en el trabajo ! pero no se puede cambiar tan facil a 72 PENDEJOS !
<EGCdigital> fileserve funciona en jdownloader con ubuntu?
<Tiffon> nas
<telequito> hola
<telequito> buenos dias
<telequito> he actualizado mi ubuntu a karmic koala, este funciona bien o actualizo a LTS 10.04
<telequito> ?
<mama21mama> yo ando en xubuntu karmic
<mama21mama> anda bien.
<telequito> ok
<mama21mama> el 10.04 no me funciona con mi nvidia.
<telequito> que emulador puedo utilizar alternativo a virtualbox, no se que pasa que virtualbox no me rueda bien en esta distro
<mama21mama> por que no anda?
<telequito> se me congela la pantalla, y se me cuelga
<mama21mama> ponele menos ram a el so huesped.
<telequito> sera por la ram del huesped?
<mama21mama> seguro
<telequito> que version me instalo
<telequito> para q ue ruede perfectamente
<mama21mama> la ultima
<telequito> ?
<telequito> cual es ?
<mama21mama> 3.2.10
<telequito> funcioan mejor el mvware o el virtualbox
<mama21mama> los andan iguales.
<telequito> que aconsejas que le ponga de ram
<mama21mama> lo minimo
<telequito> por ejemplo
<mama21mama> para ver si le quitabas ram al ubuntu-
<telequito> com se que ram tengo?
<mama21mama> yo tengo 1gb y empiezo con 128
<telequito> por consola
<mama21mama> top
<telequito> como veo la ram que dispogo por consola
<mama21mama> escribiendo top
<telequito> que me aconsejas virtual o mvware?
<ecelis> telequito: free -m
<mama21mama> vbox
<telequito>        total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<telequito> Mem:          3023        976       2047          0         28        425
<telequito> -/+ buffers/cache:        521       2501
<telequito> Swap:         8895          0       8895
<telequito> con esta ram cuanto podrias a virtual
<mama21mama> 3 gb de ram
<mama21mama> tienes mas que suficiente.
<telequito> pero al virtual que le pongo
<mama21mama> lo que dice por defecto
<ecelis> puedes darle ala VM hasta 1.5G sin gran problema.
<mama21mama> o 256
<palint240> hola
<mama21mama> hola
<palint240> como estas
<ecelis> hola
<telequito> es que el problea es q se me congela y se me cuelga el ubuntu
<palint240> y eso telequito
<ecelis> dale menos como dice mama21mama y prueba hasta dond es convenente para ti~
<palint240> como asiq ue se et cuelga
<telequito> dejo la que dice por defecto?
<mama21mama> a lo mejor no tienes activada el 3d de tu grafica
<telequito> si
<telequito> es endivia
<palint240> Nvidia
<palint240> xD
<palint240> endivia
<palint240> jaja
<telequito> si
<telequito> q pasa
<telequito> ?
<telequito> dejo la ram que me asigna por defecto vbox
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> o 256
<telequito> ok
<telequito> el disco duro es mejor dinamico o fijo, y el tamaño, o eso da igual?
<mama21mama> dinamico por si te queda chico luego se agranda solo.
<telequito> ok
<telequito> muchas gracias
<telequito> voy a probar a ver
<telequito> gracias
<palint240> que hacen ?
<empezando> hola, alguien me podía recomendar un lector de pdf para gnome
<empezando> ?
<empezando> he descargado pdfmod, pero me da error al abrir el pdf que quiero leer
<fosco_> el que lleva de serie va bien
<empezando> perdona por el detalle que no di, pero es un server y tengo el gnome básico
<empezando> qué paquete es el de serie?
<fosco_> entonces instala evince
<empezando> con evince y evince-common es suficiente?
<empezando> es que busqué en el synaptic y me salieron varios
<fosco_> instala evince
<fosco_> lo demás lo hará el sistema
<empezando> ok ya lo puedo leer, muchas gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<palint240> que hacen
<empezando> buenas, alguien sabe cómo podía cambiar la resolución de la pantalla en gnome?
<empezando> busco el fichero x86conf y no lo encuentro
<empezando> en las preferencias no me deja subir de 1024x768
<palint240> cmabairla
<empezando> y tengo un tft de 19 pulgadas
<empezando> querría ponerla a 1440x900@60Hz
<palint240> peus
<palint240> en las configuracion
<palint240> amigo
<empezando> estoy con un server básico
<empezando> perdón un server con gnome básico
<palint240> ah
<telequito> no me funcionan los usb en virtualbox 3.2.10, alguien sabe a que se debe
<telequito> los intento montar antes de arrancar el sistemas huesped y luego pero no esta habilitada la opcion
<empezando> me han aconsejado que actualice drivers con jockey-gtk pero me dice que no hay
<CuriousX> Hola
<CuriousX> quien quiere grabar su vos con "alsamixer" y luego reproducirla con "alsamixer" ?
<CuriousX> al que dice "yo" le cuento
<louismalle> CuriousX, haz un blog y lo publicas ahí, cuando tengas muchas visitas le pones publicidad
<CuriousX> xD
<CuriousX> por que no lo puedo comunicar aqui ? no puedo compartir mis conocimientos con ustedes ?
<louismalle> comunícalo, eres libre de hacerlo
<CuriousX> muy bien abri una terminal louismalle
<Nuevo_en_Linux> buenas, tengo algunos problemitas en la configuracion de mi ubuntu, en principio es el monitor que en preferencias dice que esta a 0HZ y  no me tira opciones para cambiarlo, luego no c si es la memoria o la aceleracion grafica 3D, cuando veo una peli con el  VLC se pone en pantalla completa solo y no me deja sacarlo y cargarle un subtitulo es una tarea muy dificil ya q o no abre las pestañas...
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ...o tarda minutos en abrir una
<ross> hola
<Guest52743> hola estoy cachodisima desnuda
<Guest52743> tengo cam
<gothenburg> hola
<Nuevo_en_Linux> >	buenas, tengo algunos problemitas en la configuracion de mi ubuntu, en principio es el monitor que en preferencias dice que esta a 0HZ y no me tira opciones para cambiarlo, luego no c si es la memoria o la aceleracion grafica 3D, cuando veo una peli con el VLC se pone en pantalla completa solo y no me deja sacarlo y cargarle un subtitulo es una tarea muy dificil ya q o no abre las pestañas...
<Nuevo_en_Linux> >	...o tarda minutos en abrir una+
<Toni2> hola a todos
<Toni2> buenos días
<Toni2> alguien me puede decir cómo puedo poner el icono de sonido?
<fosco_> Nuevo_en_Linux, prueba con otro reproductor a ver si te pasa lo mismo
<Toni2> perdona, como?
<fosco_> Toni2, va con el sobrecito de los mensajes
<fosco_> quitaste ese sobrecito?
<Toni2> no tengo ningún sobrecito
<Toni2> no me aparece
<Nuevo_en_Linux> fosco, con el que viene por defecto me carga todo, pero me va lento, se ve como carga cuadro por cuadro y parece camara lenta
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y en general me anda pesado ubuntu
<Nuevo_en_Linux> algo esta mal configurado o instalado no lo se, pero en windows me corria mejor
<fosco_> Toni2, boton derecho sobre el panel - añadir - miniaplicacion de indicadores
<fosco_> Nuevo_en_Linux, que hardware tienes? procesador, ram y grafica
<Toni2> :)
<Toni2> fosco_ gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<Toni2> :)
<Toni2> por cierto... el sobrecito para qué es?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ram 512, gforce 5200 con 128 de ram, y procesador creo q 1.8
<fosco_> Nuevo_en_Linux, es hardware más q suficiente para ver un avi
<Nuevo_en_Linux> por eso t decia q en windows me andaba perfectamente
<Nuevo_en_Linux> :)
<Nuevo_en_Linux> si pongo pantalla completa un archivo flash de la web me pasa lo mismo
<fosco_> el flash irá mal hagas lo q hagas y tengas el hardware q tengas
<fosco_> yo estoy hablando de videos normales
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> como t digo anda mal en ambas
<fosco_> vamos a probar con mplayer
<fosco_> que permite mayor control
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<fosco_> de momento instalalo
<Toni2> fosco_ otra cosa por favor, con esta nueva versión, 10.10, los botones de cerrar, minimizar y maximizar están ubicados a la izquierda. ¿Es posible situarlos a la derecha?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> abre un terminal
<Toni2> ya
<Nuevo_en_Linux> fosco_ tengo gnome mplyayer, smplayer y kmplayer
<Nuevo_en_Linux> cual instalo?
<fosco_> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout  --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<fosco_> ejecuta eso tal cual toni
<fosco_> Nuevo_en_Linux, mplayer
<Toni2> :)
<Toni2> fiera!!!!!!
<Toni2> que iba a ser de gente como yo sin gente como tú!!!!!!!!
<Toni2> gracias, de verdad
<fosco_> Nuevo_en_Linux, una vez instalado mplayer ejecuta mplayer -vo xv pelicula.avi
<fosco_> y dime si se ve bien
<Toni2> fosco_ con esto termino... de instalar impresora con el protocolo IPP...?
<Toni2> tienes alguna idéa
<fosco_> no
<Toni2> ok
<Toni2> ok
<kuaxi> tambien hay vlc para linux
<Toni2> mientras que en Windows ha sido coser y cantar... en Ubuntu no hay forma
<kuaxi> ver videos introduciendo lineas de comandos es muy comodo
<Toni2> un saludo a todos, adios y  gracias
<gothenburg> bye
<Nuevo_en_Linux> fosco_  con el mplayer en pantalla chica camina bien pero cuando pongo pantalla completa, me aparecen 2 pantallas chicas superpuestas y no se extiende
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> para salir de la peli pulsa ESC
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<fosco_> prueba este otro: mplayer -vo xv pelicula.avi
<Nuevo_en_Linux> lo bueno es q no c cuelga
<Nuevo_en_Linux> con el vcl tenia q reiniciar a veces
<fosco_> perdon, xv ya lo habiamos probadoprueba -vo x11
<Nuevo_en_Linux> eso lo busco en el centro de software? o en google?
<fosco_> no necesitas buscar nada
<fosco_> mplayer -vo x11 pelicula.avi
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y q hago con eso?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> lo  pego en algun lado?
<fosco_> no te entiendo
<fosco_> estamos probando mplayer con difrentes dispositivos de salida para ver cual funciona mejor
<fosco_> los más comunes son x11, xv y sdl
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el q no entiende soy yo, no c  q es mplayer y un dispositivo de salida
<fosco_> has instalado mplayer?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> si
<fosco_> pues en un terminal ejecuta mplayer -vo x11 pelicula.avi
<fosco_> y dime si se ve bien
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pues es un mp4 en realidad, y se ve en pantalla chica, pero no me deja poner pantalla grande
<fosco_> pero se ve fluido o va a saltos?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> se ve fluido en pantalla chica
<fosco_> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> en pantalla grande es cuando comienza a verse mal
<fosco_> ahora prueba este otro: mplayer -vo xv pelicula.mp4
<fosco_> para ponerlo en pantalla completa pulsa la tecla F
<Nuevo_en_Linux> con este mplayer -vo xv pelicula.mp4 se activa algo en la terminal pero no c ve ningun video
<Nuevo_en_Linux> o sea hay numeros que cambian como de posicion
<fosco_> no será q tienes la ventana detrás?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no
<fosco_> ok, para la reproduccion con ESC
<fosco_> y ahora probamos esto: mplayer -vo sdl pelicula.mp4
<fosco_> lo mismo que antes, para poner y quitar pantalla completa pulsa F
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<Nuevo_en_Linux> con ese camina bien!
<Nuevo_en_Linux> fosco_ ahora siempre debere escribir ese comando para ver una peli? o se puede modificar el programa de alguna forma para que lo haga automaticamente siempre?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> solo estabamos probando
<fosco_> ahora lo pondremos para que salga siempre asi
<fosco_> en el terminal pon gstreamer-properties
<fosco_> vas a la pestaña video y en complento seleccionas sdl
<fosco_> complemento*
<Nuevo_en_Linux> fosco_ no me sale la opcion sdl
<fosco_> vaya
<Nuevo_en_Linux> sale opcion 1 sin Xv
<fosco_> otra opcion es usar el mplayer en modo grafico
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<Nuevo_en_Linux> opcion 2  x11/shm/xv
<fosco_> o en las opciones del vlc buscar la salida SDL
<Nuevo_en_Linux> eso como lo puedo hacer desde la terminal?
<fosco_> yo no uso vlc, no se como se maneja
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok
<fosco_> a mi me gusta mplayer
<Nuevo_en_Linux> pues no encuentro como cambiar eso en los otros reproductores
<mimecar> con vlcno te funciona?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> el vlc se me cuelga terriblemente
<Nuevo_en_Linux> se pone pantalla completa y no me deja cargar los subtitulos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> y a veces ni salir puedo debiendo reiniciar la maquina desde el boton de la pc
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Y si lo ejecutas desde la terminal qué errores te da?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no c ejecutarlo desde la terminal
<mimecar> "vlc"
<Nuevo_en_Linux> desde la terminal pasa lo mismo
<Nuevo_en_Linux> iba ya en 20 seg de pelicula y no me abria la ventana para cargar el subtitulo
<mimecar> tienes activado compiz?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no se
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no c q es compiz
<ElNota> Nuevo_en_Linux: Son efectos de escritorio
<ElNota> Se activan por defecto si tienes aceleración gráfica
<mimecar> Nuevo_en_Linux: c no existe
<mimecar> usa todas las letras => se
<ElNota> mimecar: sé :P
<Nuevo_en_Linux> ok, pues  no se , y tampoco se si me anda la asceleracion grafica
<mimecar> en los menús de gnome, Preferencias, Apariencia
<mimecar> en la última pestaña aparecen los efectos gráficos
<Nuevo_en_Linux> esta en ninguno
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> da algún mensaje d eerror al lanzar vlc desde la consola?
<Nuevo_en_Linux> no
<mimecar> vlc tiene la opción de usar sdl
<mimecar> en las preferencias del programa lo puedes elegir
<Nuevo_en_Linux> mimecar lo busque y lo busco pero no lo encuentro
<Nuevo_en_Linux> en q pestaña?
<mimecar> preferencias, video
<Nuevo_en_Linux> entre ya ahi pero no lo encontre
<mimecar> muestra todos los ajustes
<mimecar> y mira en video
<Nuevo_en_Linux> mimecar en salida lo tengo como predeterminado pero no esta la opcion sdl
<fosco_> y por que no usas el que yo te dije y te dejas de problemas?
<javila> mimecar, estas???
<mimecar> si
<javila> Tengo un problema con wiine
<javila> podrias echrme una mano???
<javila> "wine"
<mimecar> pregunta a todo el canal
<javila> mimecar, es un tema un poco lioso y quizas te deberia explicar por priv???
<javila> Puedes???
<mimecar> prueba, aunque ese "lioso" en la frase no tiene buena pinta
<cousteau> javila: pregunta a todo el canal, es mejor ser ayudado por 54 personas que por 1
<Sonja> hola
<Mellocoton> hola
<Mellocoton> #japanese
<Sonja> tengo una pregunta sobre la idioma espaǹola
<Mellocoton> :D
<javila> cousteau, gracias por tu interes.....pero toy triste no se que hacer.
<cousteau> empieza exponiendo el problema... usa paste.ubuntu.com si te sale algún mensaje de error
<mimecar> cousteau: digamos que es una aplicación para un sistema crítico
<mimecar> y no debería emularla
<javila> jej es facil necesito instalar un prog de win para emular en wine
<cousteau> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<javila> No me dejaba por falta de ie 5 o posterior
<cousteau> !ies4linux
<kubot> Ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<javila> Y ahora es por errores en MSI
<cousteau> qué errores?
<javila> Ufffffffffff a ver si puedo pegarles aqui o en pastebin
<javila> Bueno aqui se puede poner un enlace a imageshack???
<javila> No tengo otra forma de copiar solo captura de pamtalla
<cousteau> sí, o a imagebin
<javila> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2293/pantallazotf.png
<javila> Ese es el error que me da y no se como sacar mas info.
<cousteau> "An error". Eso dice muy poco.
<cousteau> prueba a ejecutarlo desde terminal
<javila> terminal??? como hago para ejecutar?? por favor
<mimecar> javila: lanza ie4 desde la consola
<javila> No se como se hace mimecar
<mimecar> !ies4linux
<kubot> Ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<javila> Gracias mimecar  pero desisto
<javila> Toy triste no puedo con esto
<mimecar> no deberías usar emulación en ese tipo de programas
<rosa> hola, tengo un problema con la impresora. No se muy bien como explicarlo, pero el caso es que no imprime. alguien me puede ayudar? creo que hay algun problema con el CUPS
<rosa> alguien me lee?
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas rosa?
<rosa> uso la 9.10
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<rosa> creo que no
<rosa> espera
<rosa> lo tenia el pc bastante actualizado pero se esta actualizando a lo ultimo
<rosa> espera un segundo
<mimecar> eso es lo primero
<rosa> de todos modos creo que tengo algun problema con el CUPS
<rosa> pero no se muy bien porque
<mimecar> también sería aconsejable que usaras una versión más reciente de ubuntu
<rosa> ya, es que alguien me dijo una vez que las versiones mas antiguas de ubuntu son las mas estables
<rosa> y las mas nuevas pueden tener mas errores
<rosa> por eso uso la 9.10
<rosa> de todos modos
<rosa> me aparecen 2 impresoras
<rosa> una que pone series y otra que no lo pone
<rosa> eso en normal no?
<mimecar> no me parece
<mimecar> puedes hacer una captura de pantalla?
<rosa> si, pero espera un segundo que me pide reiniciar
<rosa> ok?
<rosa> ahora mismo vengo
<mimecar> ok
<rosa> hasta ahora
<rosa> ya estoy de vuelta
<mimecar> ok
<rosa> te hago un pantallazo?
<rosa> creo que deberia revisar lo de CUPS
<rosa> pero hago lo que me digas
<mimecar> la captura es para ver esas impresoras que te salen
<mimecar> para usar una impresora no deberías tener que tocar cups
<rosa> ok
<rosa> te hago el pantallazo
<rosa> 1 seg
<rosa> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/1775/pantallazo1u.png
<rosa> ahi te salen las 2 impresoras
<rosa> que realmente es la misma
<rosa> porque solo tengo 1 impresora
<rosa> pero bueno
<mimecar> es una impresora de HP?
<rosa> si
<mimecar> ok, lo más probable es que tengas que bajar el "driver propietario"
<rosa> que es eso?
<julian> Buen dia..
<rosa> yo instalé el tool-box
<rosa> buenas
<rosa> y creo que el hplip
<rosa> pero ya no se ni que tengo ni que no tengo
<mimecar> en consola, sudo hp-setup
<rosa> ok
<rosa> 1 seg
<mimecar> no recuerdo si está incluido en hplip
<rosa> ok, me acaba de salir una pantalla
<mimecar> di lo que pone en la pantalla
<julian> PREGUNTA... TEngo unos paquetes rotos. cual seria la forma correcta y rapida de solucionarlo?
<mimecar> julian: abre synaptic, le das a "buscar paquetes rotos" y lo solucionas
<rosa> pone Device Discovery
<rosa> te sigo leyendo?
<mimecar> rosa: es un asistente?
<rosa> si
<rosa> Universal Serie Bus...
<rosa> y me da varias opciones
<rosa> si quieres te voy haciendo pantallazos
<julian> mimecar, veo la opcion de reparar paquetes rotos... mas no buscar.. es lo mismo? por que le doy en reparar y no veo que haga nada.
<mimecar> julian: reparar, "Aplicar"
<mimecar> rosa: llegara un momento que te dirá que se tiene que descargar un driver de internet
<rosa> ok, voy avanzando en las pantallas no?
<rosa> en los pasos me refiero
<mimecar> si
<rosa> ok
<mimecar> el programa lo he usado, pero no me se las pantallas de memoria
<rosa> ok
<rosa> ah una cosa... yo ya tengo impresoras (esas 2 del pantallazo agregadas) ahora me dice que agregará esta que estoy metiendo como nº2
<rosa> borro todas las anteriores impresoras?
<mimecar> si
<rosa> ok
<rosa> dame 1 seg
<julian> voy a realizar una actualizacion grande en mi sistema. y me dice que no se puede por los paquetes rotos.
<mimecar> julian: al darle a reparar, aplicar no funciona ?
<rosa> parece que ya ha terminado y no me ha dicho de bajar nada de internet
<rosa> ahora ya no me aparece como series la impresora
<julian> this can be caused by unofficial package source or because a new version of a package has a new dependency or conflicts with an installed package
<rosa> me aparece la b010 simplemente
<mimecar> rosa: prueba a imprimir
<rosa> ok
<julian> you can run a smart upgrade to install the new dependencies and remove conflicts where needed. be sure to check the proposed removals for software you would like to keep installed.
<mimecar> julian: que paquete tiene la dependencia rota?
<julian> mimecar, la verdad no me lo muestra... o no se por donde filtrarlo.
<rosa> ahora no tengo las opciones de poder imprimirla en blanco y negro o color y mas opciones
<mimecar> abre una consola
<rosa> sabes porque puede ser?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install mc
<mimecar> y pega el resultado en pastebin
<mimecar> rosa: te sale un icono de HP en la barra del reloj?
<rosa> si
<julian> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/7R4cyxGK
<mimecar> rosa: haz click sobre el icono, te saldrán las opciones de la impresora
<rosa> ok
<mimecar> julian: usa sudo
<julian> ok
<mimecar> la actualización las vas a hacer para ubuntu o debian?
<julian> http://pastebin.com/9ykyA5DY
<julian> debian
<rosa> creo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo... cuando yo iba a imprimir antes algo me salía en la ultima pantalla unas opciones donde podia seleccionar lo del color y eso...
<julian> xD
<rosa> me entiendes?
<julian> Todos aca me dijeron que me pasara a debian. xD
<mimecar> julian: entonces pregunta en el canal de Debian
<julian> :(
<julian> mimecar, pero si son como hermanitos?
<mimecar> julian: no tienes paquetes rotos
<mimecar> la instalación de mc no lo indica
<julian> mimecar, pero el sistema me dice que si... mmmm muy raro.. que sera entonces...
<mimecar> julian: si, pero los errores no son los mismos en debian y ubuntu
<mimecar> y eso de que en este canal te digan que te pases a debian...
<rosa> espero a que acabes con julian
<julian> mimecar, ahhh entiendo.. en eso de los errores si tienes razon.
<rosa> :)
<mimecar> rosa: en estos momentos imprime?
<mimecar> aunque no te salgan las opciones
<rosa> es que no le he dado a imprimir porque quiero que salga solo en blanco y negro
<rosa> y seguro que le doy y me imprime en color
<rosa> :)
<mimecar> en el icono de HP, una de las opciones es imprimir página de prueba
<rosa> espera
<mimecar> por una hoja con algo de color no te vas a arruinar
<rosa> tienes razon
<rosa> 1 seg
<rosa> me sale un error
<rosa> con un simbolo de explcamacion
<rosa> me dice que esta detenido
<rosa> yo creo que sería mejor borrar todo y empezar otra vez desde el principio como si instalara la impresora desde el principio
<rosa> no crees?
<mimecar> es una opción
<rosa> asi nos aseguramos que esta todo bien
<rosa> como puedo borrar todo?
<rosa> xD
<mimecar> rosa: si buscas estabilidad, ubuntu 10.04 tiene actualizaciones durante 3 años
<rosa> el hlip
<mimecar> rosa: mientras estas con las pruebas, descarga el live cd de ubuntu 10.04
<rosa> me recomiendas que instale el 10.04 entonces?
<mimecar> puede ser que la impresora funcione directamente sin hacer tantas cosas
<rosa> ok
<mimecar> con el live cd puedes probarlo sin instalar
<mimecar> no se cuando acaba el soporte de ubuntu 9.10, pero no le quedará mucho
<rosa> puedo actualizar directamente desde el gestor de actualizaciones sin pasarlo a CD no?
<mimecar> prueba primero el live cd para ver el soporte de la impresora
<mimecar> antes de actualizar, backup de todos los datos
<rosa> ok
<rosa> voy a ello
<rosa> hasta que hora estarás por aqui mas o menos?
<rosa> es por ver cuanto voy a tardar
<rosa> que opinión tienes de Debian? es parecido a Ubuntu?
<mimecar> es parecida, pero requiere más conocimiento de linux
<rosa> ok
<mimecar> rosa: a partir de las 4 en principio
<rosa> me puedes pasar el link de descarga de la 10.04?
<rosa> ok
<mimecar> 10.04 si quieres más estabilidad , no es la última versión
<rosa> ok
<rosa> prefiero estabilidad
<mimecar> http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<rosa> ok
<rosa> muchas gracias
<rosa> voy a descargarlo, backup y quemar el cd
<mimecar> si descargas el .torrent, mejor
<rosa> luego vengo
<ElNota> 10.04 si quiere estabilidad? xD La 10.10 me parece más estable que la 10.04
<rosa> ok?
<ElNota> ehhh
<ElNota> 10.10 más estable
<mimecar> ElNota: la 10.10 tiene programas más recientes
<rosa> porque es mejor el torrent?
<ElNota> rosa: Porque no saturas los servers
<mimecar> rosa: con el torrent no gastas ancho de banda de ubuntu
<ElNota> mimecar: A mí me falla menos
<ElNota> Mejor dicho, nada
<rosa> y el torrent puedo cogerlo desde esa misma web?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> que te falle menos no quiere decir que los programas sean más estables
<rosa> te digo esto porque yo tengo 50 megas y por descarga directa me va echando ostias
<ElNota> rosa: A ver; eso es para cuando lanzan la nueva versión, ahora da un poco lo mismo
<rosa> normalmente a 6500 kb/s
<mimecar> ElNota: no es lo mismo
<ElNota> Yo tengo 12 mb/s y me va a 2 mb/s desde ubuntu
<mimecar> si gastas menos ancho de banda del servidor de ubuntu, la factura se reduce a final de mes
<flypp> rosa, más que por la velocidad es por no saturar los servidores de ubuntu. De todas formas por lo general siempre va más rápido por torrent
<rosa> que factura? tenemos tarifas planas ya todos no?
<ElNota> mimecar: Qué? XDDDDD
<mimecar> los servidores cobran por el ancho de banda usado
<mimecar> si usas una descarga directa, haces que al servidor le cueste más la factura del ancho de banda
<mimecar> con el torrent no pasa eso
<ElNota> mimecar: Bueno, da igual, no deja de ser una empresa
<ElNota> Lo haría si fuera sin ánimo de lucro
<flypp> sí señor, qué malos querer solvencia
<rosa> bueno una cosa... el link que me has pasado esta en inlges
<julian> rosa 50 megas? mmm
<rosa> hay alguno en español?¿
<rosa> si xD
<rosa> Ono
<flypp> rosa, el cd-live es el mismo para todos
<mimecar> la iso que descargas está en español
<flypp> al inicio escoges el lenguaje
<rosa> ahh
<rosa> es verdad
<rosa> que tonta
<rosa> jeje
<mimecar> ElNota: también podrían hacer que si quieres actualizaciones tengas que pagar una cuota
<mimecar> por usar el torrent no te pasa nada
<flypp> ... y colaboras
<rosa> chicos una cosa... en el enlace vienen muchas cosas... cual debo de pinchar?
<mimecar> si tu sistema es de 32 bits, ubuntu-desktop-i368....torrent
<ElNota> mimecar: Entonces me pasaría a otra distro, y voy a dejar el tema porque no quiero que me echen
<mimecar> ok
<rosa> pero es alternate, desktop u otra cosa?
<rosa> server?
<rosa> hay varias
<flypp> desktop es la instalación habitual
<rosa> vale
<rosa>  ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<rosa> puede ser este el mio?
<rosa> tengo un ordenador de 32 bits
<flypp> pues ése
<rosa> esto va mas rapido de lo que yo creia
<rosa> xD
<rosa> ya casi la tengo
<rosa> 20 segundillos y listo
<rosa> xD
<rosa> pasaros a Ono chicos es la ostia
<rosa> jeje
<ElNota> rosa: Yo con mi compañía estoy feliz :)
<julian> Alguien me explica que es esto.. cuando pongo safe-upgrade.... me sale esto... que significan cada uno... abierto: 176; cerrado: 792; diferido: 1031; conflicto: 31
<mimecar> alguno usa el driver privativo de ati en ubuntu ?
<ElNota> julian: Como te sale exactamente? Puedes hacer un paste de todo ?
<julian> no exactamente asi... abierto: 46; cerrado: 7144; diferido: 8647; conflicto: 48
<julian> y va cambiando...
<julian> dice... Resolviendo las dependencias...  y muestra nueva mente el mensaje de abertos. cerrados diferido conflictos.
<julian> aptitude safe-upgrade, Este es el comando que puse.
<rosa> alguien me echa una mano en la grabacion con el brasero?
<rosa> tengo el archivo en .ISO
<mimecar> rosa: tienes alguna memoria usb a mano?
<rosa> puedo grabarlo directamente?
<rosa> si por aqui tengo alguna
<mimecar> instala unetbootin
<rosa> que es eso?
<mimecar> no haca falta quemar un cd para probarlo
<mimecar> el live cd en un usb
<rosa> es que tengo varios pc en casa y de mis amigos... a todo dios le voy instalando el ubuntu
<rosa> prefiero tenerlo en el cd
<rosa> asi voy llendo de casa en casa instalandolo
<rosa> jeje
<rosa> estoy sacando a la gente del windows
<mimecar> recuerda que ahora es una prueba para ver si la impresora va bien
<rosa> si
<rosa> no te preocupes
<rosa> me arriesgo
<rosa> quiero quemarlo!!
<rosa> jeje
<mimecar> tus amigos igual quieren la última versión de ubuntu...
<rosa> de echo en otro ordenador tengo la 10.04 ya
<rosa> ;)
<rosa> pero esa la instalé directamente desde el gestor de actualizaciones
<rosa> por eso no tengo el CD del 10.04
<rosa> bueno, entonces como hago para grabarlo en .ISO?
<mimecar> que error da brasero?
<rosa> no da error, es que no le he dado a grabar porque recuerdo que una vez tenía que grabar algo en .ISO y lo hice mal
<rosa> y para asegurarme quiero preguntar primero
<mimecar> entonces?
<rosa> lo grabo directamente no?
<rosa> no hay que seleccionar nada para que lo grabe en .ISO no?
<mimecar> solo tienes que darle al botón
<rosa> vale
<rosa> luego a ver si me echas una mano con un USB que tengo y no se que le pasa, pero creo que es algo relacionado con el formateo que hace windows wn ntfs
<rosa> el caso es que no puedo formatearlo desde linux ni utilizarlo
<rosa> ok?
<mimecar> tendras que formatearlo con fat32
<rosa> ok, luego lo vemos si te parece
<TrueNhero> buenas!
<julian> !ping
<kubot> p0ng!
<pipo65> !bash
<kubot> Bash es un interprete de comandos muy usado en sistemas unix | Ver « man bash » en la consola | Advanced Bash-Scriting Guide http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<TrueNhero> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<carlosleon_> Buenos días
<rosa> mimecar estas por aqui?
<Killman> rosa: hola xD
<rosa> hola killman
<rosa> eres mimecar?
<julian_> como fijo la configuracion de la red?
<fosco_> julian: que quieres fijar exactamente?
<julian_> es que se me esta callendo la internet
<fosco_> sigo sin saber que quieres fijar exactamente
<julian_> fosco_, quiero fijar una ip. y los dns
<julian_> fosco_, quiero fijar una ip. y los dns
<julian_> fosco_, quiero fijar una ip. y los dns
<fosco_> el gestor de red de gnome trabaja mejor con IPs dinamicas
<julian_> fosco_, pero lo actualice y se cae cada 30 segundos
<fosco_> y si te quedas sin internet no creo que sea por tener ip dinamica o estatica
<julian_> me toca darle en refrescar
<julian_> me toca darle en refrescar
<julian_> bueno en todo caso.
<julian_> solo dime donde estan los archivos de configuracion de la red.
<julian_> pa ver si arreglo el problem.
<julian_> xD
<julian_> nm-applet.. me esta poniendo problema..
<julian_> fosco_, me copias?
<julian_> fosco_, nm-applet.. me esta poniendo problema..
<julian_> fosco_, me desconecta cada X segundos...
<fosco_> /etc/network/interfaces
<fosco_> aunque eso no te servirá de mucho en ubuntu
<simon_> tengo una duda
<simon_> como comparto una carpeta desde un sistema de virtualbox a ubuntu?(se hacer lo opuesto nada mas)
<recorcholisss> Hello. Tengo un .txt con 10 líneas de texto. Ok, para introducir texto en ese archivo por consola ponemos __echo "Textooo" >> file.txt__   Pero... ¿Y si quiero poner texto en la línea número 9 en vez de ponerlo al final del fichero (línea 11)? __echo línea 9 "Textooo" >> File.txt     ¿Cómo lo haría?
<m4v> recorcholisss: tenés que editar el archivo con un editor, usa "nano File.txt" y poné la línea donde va.
<danny_> hola
<MaKuB3x> o que haga un scrip donde capture temporalmente el contenido del archivo y que luego vaya reinsertando linea por linea y que cuando llegue a la X que inserte el texto deseado ^.^
<danny_> como podria poner conky encima de una imagen?
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: usa "sed" o "ed"
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: ty;    m4v: Ya.. Lo decía por hacerlo automático..
<simon_> parece que nadie sabe :(
<simon_> igual,gracias
<recorcholisss> Una última cosita please. ¿Se puede posicionar la salida de un comando con el posicionamiento del cursor en el terminal?
<recorcholisss> A ver.. mm.. Me refiero... No arriba ni abajo, me refiero a un punto determinado del terminal. 3 cuadros a la derecha, cinco abajo..
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: ein? puedes aclarar lo que quieres?
<julian> Alguien me podria decir por que despues de actualizar APACHE... cuando voy  a ver archivos php. no me los muestra y encambio me pone para descargarlos..?
<recorcholisss> Mejor paso una imagen?
<MaKuB3x> recorcholisss, te refieres a como lo haces en guindos?
<julian> Por que apache no me interpreta PHP?
<julian> recorcholisss, que tratas de hacer?
<recorcholisss> Esto: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/5556/yeah.jpg
<julian> recorcholisss, mmm ni idea que. es eso.
<flypp> recorcholisss: echo -e "\t\thola"
<julian> recorcholisss, echo -e "\n\t\t\thola"
<recorcholisss> flypp: grax, pero mejor lo pongo en código, que queda más claro... Julian, ty también, imagen:    http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5434/yeahhh2.jpg
<george2002_> saludos a todos
<julian> recorcholisss, bueno en todo caso no se que es lo que quiere hacer.
<recorcholisss> \::
<recorcholisss> Poner un read en el terminal y que se lea arriba (cuando ya había algo escrito)
<recorcholisss> No se peude, no?
<mimecar> con read no
<recorcholisss> u_u'
<recorcholisss> y con ncurses, sí, verdad?
<mimecar> pon el 'read' cuando quieras leer del teclado, no después
<mimecar> ncurse es para hacer un interfaz gráfico para consola
<recorcholisss> Yaya, pero sigo, con ncurses se podrá, no?
<recorcholisss> digo*
<mimecar> leer algo que han escrito antes?
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: en un script puedes usar dialog o whiptail ( parecido a zenity )
<Toni2> hola a todos
<Toni2> buenas tardes
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: Voy a ver.
<Toni2> estoy intentando instalar un programa desde el Centro de Software de Ubuntu
<saimazoon> hola
<saimazoon> escuchen, tengo un problema en ubuntu netbook edition
<Toni2> me pide la contraseña y luego me dice error en la autenticación
<saimazoon> a veces las ventanas son demasiado grandes
<saimazoon> y el botón de 'aceptar' queda por debajo del área visible del escritorio
<saimazoon> y no puedo aplicar cambios o labores por el estilo
<mimecar> Toni2: si te dice eso no está bien la contraseña
<Toni2> pero si cierro la ventanita me instala sin prblema
<saimazoon> además, muchas de estas ventanas no son redimensionables
<saimazoon> alguien tiene experiencia con este problema?
<Toni2> la contraseña está bien
<mimecar> saimazoon: en que aplicaciones?
<saimazoon> en xchat, por ejemplo
<saimazoon> la ventana de opciones
<saimazoon> de preferencias
<saimazoon> es demasiado grande
<saimazoon> me pasa incluso con ventanas de configuración del sistema
<saimazoon> que son enormes
<saimazoon> y no caben en la pantalla pequeña de un netbook
<mimecar> saimazoon: pon la letra más pequeña
<mimecar> no todas las aplicaciones están adaptadas para pantallas pequeás
<mimecar> pequeñas
<saimazoon> vaya
<saimazoon> bueno, probaré eso
<cousteau> cambia la resolución en puntos por pulgada en Apariencia > Tipografía > Detalles
<TrueNhero> saimazoon rota la pantalla
<saimazoon> gracias
<pipo65> juas
<pipo65> probando 123 probando
<pipo65> http://pipo65.bshellz.net/1.txt
<julian> pipo65, ??
<pipo65> julian:
<pipo65> si entras a esa dire q pase
<pipo65> te daras cuenta
<pipo65> de a poco lo estoy mejorando
<pipo65> si actualizas encuentras los cambios
<pipo65> la cuestion es q puse tail pero no se como hacer para q me tire mas de 10 lineas
<pipo65> y si pongo cat es medio abusibo
<Yoques> Wola
<Yoques> tengo un problema con megavideo, con youtube y con todo lo que se le parece
<pipo65> no te anda el flash
<pipo65> ??
<Yoques> no se ve correctamente, va todo a tropezones, pese a estar cargado
<Yoques> eso parec, que se aflash
<pipo65> estas usando la 10.1
<Yoques> 10.10
<pipo65> puedes bajarte la 9.28
<julian> alguien me puede decir por que el equipo, se me esta tostando... Se queda como frizado... y despega... que puede estar pasando...
 * hashashin nas
<Yoques> ??
<julian> no veo ni la memoria y los procesadores elevados..
<julian> ni picos..
<pipo65> julian revisa tus prosesos
<pipo65> y revisa los prosesos de root
<julian> pipo65, no veo nada raro.
<julian> sudo top?
<pipo65> revisa si los ventiladores de el equipo estan funcionando bien
<julian> mmm diablos acabo de ver que hay 2 que murieron. voy a ver que paso. voy a apagar y ya vuelvo. xD
<pipo65> julian: ps adx
<pipo65> o ps alx
<pipo65> julian es la fuente
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> revisala
<julian> pipo65, la fuente? no esta bien.. xD
<pipo65> y los ventiladores mal
<pipo65> si no funcionan
<julian> es omologada.. xD
<pipo65> la fuente
<pipo65> jajjaja
<pipo65> yo queme una termaltake de 500
<pipo65> y la primera falla fue q no andaban los usb
<julian> pipo65, mmm que man tan dañino...
<pipo65> julian: los equipos no pueden vivir para siempre
<julian> pipo65, no no no quedate callado no le deses el mal a los demas. jejjee
<julian> pipo65, yo quiero que el mio si..
<pipo65> julian: te recomiendo q te fijes e los ventiladores pues si no funcionan puedes quemar el equipo
<julian> sip..
<julian> vpy a darles una revision.
<pipo65> mas que nada el de el prosesador
<pipo65> si tienes pasiencia puedes desarmarlos
<pipo65> si le levantas la etiketa q tiene del lado del prosesador puedes lubricarlos
<Yoques> pipo65, pongo la debug vrsion o la otra?
<pipo65> lo q te digo q una falla en el ventilador por entrar en corto puede kitarle potencia a la fuente
<pipo65> y por conciguiente falta de potencia en los discos duros
<pipo65> y de ahi un frezado
<pipo65> y de ahi un freezado
<pipo65> es una falla comun de hard
<mimecar> esta conversación está llegando al offtopic
<pipo65> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<pipo65> mimecar:
<pipo65> has visto la pag q pase
<mimecar> no
<pipo65> pipo65.bshellz.net/1.txt
<Critical_ErRoR> Buenas!
<Yoques> descargué el archivo zip de flash 9.28
<Yoques> pero pasa que n se instala solo
<pipo65> Yoques: tienes instalado el flashplugin-install
<Yoques> le he puesto el recuadro de permitir ejecutar como programa
<Yoques> nu se, lo miro
<Yoques> lo que he hecho ha sido desinstalar el anterior, el 10
<pipo65> Yoques: tienes q instalar el 10
<Yoques> ??
<pipo65> y despues descomprimes el zip q bajastes
<Yoques> pero no era este el que me está fallando?
<pipo65> y rempasas el libflashplayer.so
<pipo65> pones el q tienes en el zip en el directorio donde estan los de el 10
<Yoques> he instalado el instalador de flash
<pipo65> si la version del 10 es la q bajas de la pag de adobe el directorio es /usr/lib/adobe-flashplayer
<pipo65> y si es el 10 de los repo el directorio es
<pipo65> /usr/lib/flashplugin-install
<pipo65> o instaler o algo asi
<Yoques> está instalado ya, con autocompletar lo enmcontró
<pipo65> que cosa esta instalado
<pipo65> el 10
<pipo65> o el 9
<Yoques> sips, el flashplugin-installer
<pipo65> encontrastes el directorio
<Yoques> y ahora en vez de flash 10, ya descargué flash 9.28
<pipo65> no
<pipo65> una ves q instalas el 10
<pipo65> descomprime el zip q bajastes
<mimecar> Yoques: para que quieres instalar dos versiones de flash?
<Yoques> hecho
<pipo65> mimecar: no son 2 versiones
<pipo65> cuando instalas el 10 te crea los links a los navegadores
<pipo65> y despues remplasas por el archivo de el 9
<pipo65> que se llama igual
<pipo65> y listo
<mimecar> que forma más complicada de instalar flash
<pipo65> mimecar: pero aunque hagas update
<pipo65> figura comoq  tienes el 10 pero en el navegador esta el 9
<pipo65> entonces no te lo rescribe
<Yoques> pero...
<Yoques> tambien descomprimo el tar.gz?
<pipo65> Yoques: baja solo la version 9 de linux
<mimecar> si instalas flash a mano nunca se modifica al actualizar
<pipo65> la de windows no
<Yoques> viene el pack entero
<Yoques> la de mac, la de win y la de lin
<pipo65> mimecar: cuando haces upgrade si tienes los partner si
<pipo65> Yoques: solo la de linux
<mimecar> si instalas manualmente la versión de flash no te la actualiza
<Yoques> la tengo
<mimecar> no aparece en los paquetes instalados en el sistema
<Yoques> la descomprimo o va tal cual?
<pipo65> y busca el archivo libflashplayer.so
<Yoques> lo tengo
<Yoques> descomprimo, pues
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> ahi nomas
<pipo65> pero para copiar el archivo q te dije necesitas permiso de root
<Yoques> a mano desde consola
<pipo65> yo uso el pcmanfm
<pipo65> tu usas el nautilus
<pipo65> con que manejas tus archivos
<pipo65> ??
<Yoques> ahora por consola, sin problema.. le hago un cp en donde decias y listos
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> te va a remplasar uno con el mismo nombre
<Critical_ErRoR> alguien me sabe decir donde guarda los marcadores el firefox?
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: en ~ /.mozilla/perfil
<pipo65> Critical_ErRoR: presionas en la estrellita q aparece
<pipo65> a donde no como
<Yoques> hecho
<pipo65> sorry
<Yoques> ahora qué hay que hacer?
<pipo65> Yoques: pon en tu navegador
<pipo65> about:plugins
<pipo65> te dice q plugins tenes instalado
<Critical_ErRoR> no veo la caperta /.mozilla
<pipo65> Critical_ErRoR: /.firefox
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: ~ /.mozilla
<Critical_ErRoR> que es el ~ ??
<pipo65> marca el punto de home
<mimecar> la ruta a tu carpeta de usuario
<Critical_ErRoR> los estoy buscando en un disco donde tenia mi viejo ubuntu, me olvide de exportarlos
<Critical_ErRoR> a ok
<Critical_ErRoR> a ver
<pipo65> es casi como $home/usuario/.mozilla
<Yoques> pone que tengo el 10.1
<pipo65> Yoques: por q no remplasastes
<pipo65> rescomprimistes el 9.28
<Yoques> ??
<pipo65> no es mas facil hacer gksu nautilus
<Yoques> fale
<pipo65> y lo copias como si fuera cualkier archivo
<Critical_ErRoR> si aca esta ~/.mozilla/    2 opciones extension y firefox
<mimecar> cuanto está sufriendo la ortografía en esta conversación
<Critical_ErRoR> no encuentor perfil
<pipo65> mimecar: pueden llegar a sospechar q es ruso
<arp-_> Hola pipo65
<pipo65> hola arp-_
<pipo65> como va
<Critical_ErRoR> sera esto? bookmarkbackups
<pipo65> arp-_: http://pipo65.bshellz.net/1.txt
<arp-_> bien
<arp-_> a ver
<arp-_> :P
<pipo65> jajajja
<pipo65> igual todabia estoy trabajando el el script
<arp-> y eso para que lo haces?
<pipo65> me gusta grabar los logs
<pipo65> y los puedo leer mas tarde
<pipo65> como este es un canal activo
<arp-> um
<pipo65> me sirve para probar algo q voy a usar en otro ambito
<arp-> pero el cliente irc ya loguea
<pipo65> arp-: pero no lo manda directamente a una pag
<pipo65> es el irrsi
<arp-> no
<arp-> podes hacer quel o mande
<arp-> igualmente
<pipo65> lo carge en una shell gratuita
<arp-> en tiempo real
<Yoques> bieeeen!!!
<Yoques> muchas gracias pipo65
<pipo65> de nada
<Critical_ErRoR> no me sale :(
<arp-> che y la camra esta up para verla?
<pipo65> Yoques: prueba a ver algun video
<Yoques> en ello ando
<pipo65> tengo q pasar a la tarde arp-
<pipo65> tienen apagado el concentrador
<arp-> aahah
<arp-> que hdp's
<Yoques> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Yoques> no se escucha
<pipo65> sip y bueno
<arp-> :P
<pipo65> Yoques: sube el volumen
<Yoques> nada nada
<Critical_ErRoR> en otro disco tengo mi antiguo ubuntu instalado, me quiero copiar los marcadores del firefox y ponerlos en este firefox
<pipo65> de video
<pipo65> Yoques: en una consola pon alsamixer
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: ya has ido a la carpeta de firefox ?
<Critical_ErRoR> siu
<Critical_ErRoR> si
<pipo65> y sube el sonido de video
<Critical_ErRoR> nada se llama marcadores es lo mismo bookmark?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> los nombres no están en castellano
<pipo65> Yoques:
<Critical_ErRoR> seria esta la carpeta? bookmarkbackups?
<pipo65> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r280
<pipo65> esa es la version q bajastes
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: abre el archivo y lo sabrás
<Yoques> no se
<Yoques> pero lo de alsa no funcionó
<pipo65> Yoques: about:plugins
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: hay un archivo llamado bookmarks.html
<pipo65> ahi te dice exactamente q version de plugins estas usando
<Critical_ErRoR> veo 5 archivos asi: bookmarks-2010-11-13 y el 14 15 17 y 18
<Yoques> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r280
<pipo65> Yoques: y q pag es la q no te da sonido
<Yoques> youtube entero
<pipo65> y q navegador estas usando
<Yoques> y hace 10' si
<Yoques> fistrofox
<Critical_ErRoR> el bookmarks.html me habre esta pagina web: file:///media/3c6a1000-62f5-4fd0-bec0-17120e7a7619/home/guille/.mozilla/firefox/r48wojt0.default/bookmarks.html
<Yoques> ¿?
<mimecar> ahí tienes los marcadores
<Critical_ErRoR> no entiendo, como los paso para el otro firefox?
<mimecar> copia el archivo a la carpeta del firefox
<Yoques> pipo65, alguna idea?
<pipo65> mira yo estoy usando esa
<Critical_ErRoR> este? bookmarks.html
<pipo65> y lo raro es q anda joya
<mimecar> abre el archivo y mira si son los marcadores que quieres
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: o copia la carpeta del firefox entera
<Critical_ErRoR> ese archivo pesa 20kb no parece tener datos de mis marcadores
<Yoques> o sea... que no hay solucion a la vista
<Yoques> reiniciaré y luego os cuento
<arp-> bueh
<pipo65> tambien tengo el flashgot el flashblock y el mediaplayerconnectivity
<arp-> me voy a pegar una ducha
<Critical_ErRoR> copio .mozilla/firefox/r48wojt0.default ?
<Critical_ErRoR> entera?
<mimecar> copias .mozilla a tu home
<mimecar> la que tienes ahora renombrala
<Critical_ErRoR> buenisimo! gracias mime!!!
<Critical_ErRoR> lo hago y te cuento
<Critical_ErRoR> Jooooooooo me copio hasta los agregados!
<Critical_ErRoR> funciono mime! por suerte los agregados que metio me sirven
<mimecar> te copia toda la configuración
<Critical_ErRoR> quedo de 10! muchas gracias
<Critical_ErRoR> mimecar: te puedo molestar con otra pregunta?
<mimecar> si la pregunta es de ubuntu puedes hacerla al canal
<Critical_ErRoR> hace un par de aÑos con ubuntu 8.04 me dijeron como habilitar la tecla ATL derecha para usar los codigos del pad numerico
<Critical_ErRoR> por ejemplo: ALT+164 ñ y ALT+92 / invertida y esos codigos
<javila> Reee
<nfqs> eso es ascii estandar
<Critical_ErRoR> el tema es que perdi el texto y ya hace mucho que vengo leyendo foros y paginas y no puedo encontrar la solucion
<Critical_ErRoR> si eso codigos ASCII
<nfqs> Critical_ErRoR, man ascii
<nfqs> ahi salen todos los codigos
<Critical_ErRoR> estoyu poniendo la ñ pero con control+shift+u + d1
<Critical_ErRoR> me gustaria poder hacer ALTderecha+164
<Critical_ErRoR> es posible?
<nfqs> mmh... va algo de las combinaciones de teclas
<nfqs> tampoco me funciona ALT+192
<nfqs> me trata de abrir los menues
<nfqs> :S
<mimecar> siempre puedes usar el teclado en pantalla
<Critical_ErRoR> algunos dicen que depende del teclado, no creo, pero por las dudas les cuento que tengo un teclado espa#ol pero lo uso con la configuracion de EEUU
<carlos> hola
<mimecar> o la aplicación, mapa de caracteres de gnome
<Critical_ErRoR> Los Mate?
<Critical_ErRoR> :P
<nfqs> jaja
<Critical_ErRoR> tenia un texto que con 3 comando en consola lo sacaba andando y lo perdi :(
<nfqs> revisaste Sistema -> Preferencias -> COmbinaciones de teclas ?
<Critical_ErRoR> si
<Critical_ErRoR> mire las formas de utilizar la tecla ALT
<Critical_ErRoR> pero creo que no es por ese lado la solucion
<nfqs> jugaste con Sistema -> Preferencias -> Teclado ?
<Critical_ErRoR> si a eso me referia, lo de convinacion de teclas no tiene nada que ver
<nfqs> puede ser
<Critical_ErRoR> si la ditribucion de teclas en espa#ol todo bien, tengo la ñ ne la tecla de dibijito, pero estoy demasiado acostumbrado a usar el teclado en EEUU
<Critical_ErRoR> si uso*
<pipo65> hola m4v
<fosco_> Critical_ErRoR: en mi opinion deberias acostumbrarte a usar la distribucion de teclado adecuada para tu teclado, en este caso Español
<Critical_ErRoR> y si me compro un teclado de EEUU como pongo pongo la Ñ?
<nfqs> Critical_ErRoR: Sistema -> Preferencias -> Teclado, luego pestaña Distribuciones, pulsa botón Opciones
<Critical_ErRoR> nfqs:  estuve por ahi, y probe de toquetear: Comportamiento de la tecla ALT/Windows
<Critical_ErRoR> pero no resulto
<nfqs> y nada? buh
<pipo65> hola m4v
 * mama21mama 0/
<Critical_ErRoR> a alguien le paso que el pidgin le diga que no puede validar el certificado de omega.contacts.msn.com ??
<mimecar> si, han cambiado cosas de los certificados
<cousteau> han cambiado los certificados válidos por unos fraudulentos?
<mimecar> no, los certificados que usan en el msn
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, otra vez con eso?
<mama21mama> eso se resolvio ayer.
<mama21mama> en el site de pidgin hay 2 archivos que solucionan eso.
<mama21mama> nu recuerdo el ticket del error.
<mama21mama> numero de ticket.
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, mire http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12906
<mama21mama> estos son http://w2t.us/qf site oficial de pidgin.
<mama21mama> son los archivos que dicen 2010
<mimecar> seguro que esa dirección es oficial ?
<mimecar> no da mucha confianza
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> es que es un choclo de larga la corte.
<mama21mama> los dos archivos van a /usr/share/purple/ca-certs/
<mama21mama> deben quedar asi los archivos
<mama21mama> Microsoft_Secure_Server_Authority_2010.pem
<mama21mama> Microsoft_Internet_Authority_2010.pem
<cousteau> quién es ese Rick Astley que sale en la página?
<mama21mama> y listo reinicias y funca bien.
<mama21mama> hay uno que me edito xD
<mama21mama> mis comentarios.
<mama21mama> por poner un script
<mama21mama> el script hacia andar para usuarios sin permiso de root
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama: gracias! ya los pruebo!
<mama21mama> esta solucion que propone pidgin debes tener permiso de roor no todos lo tienen.
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, no por nada.
<mama21mama> *root
<Critical_ErRoR> pasa que ayer entre al chat
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, sabes ingles?
<Critical_ErRoR> poco
<mama21mama> si uso google no sale bien las dos horaciones que quiero traducir.
<Critical_ErRoR> es el primer link o el segundo que me pasaste?
<mama21mama> el primero es donde dice lo que te dije yo.
<mama21mama> el 2º donde estan los archivos.
<Critical_ErRoR> :)
<torpedo> holas
<voyager1> buenas torpedo
<torpedo> hombre por fin vida terrestre
<torpedo> tengo una duda
<voyager1> pregunta, quizá alquien te conteste
<voyager1> torpedo, ¿cual es tu problema?
<torpedo> es con la miniaplicacion del gestor de redes, que en el listado de redes disponibles, al lado del simbolo de la antenilla me ha salido un monitor, y al clickarle por curiosidad  me han salido varias redes raras
<voyager1> que distro usas?
<torpedo> y no consigo encontrar por el google qué es
<torpedo> es la 10.04
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama: no pude creo que no entendi la pagina de los downloads
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama: http://developer.pidgin.im/viewmtn/revision/info/cd236baf6d00f3e1561a40974ce1828b793ea187
<mimecar> torpedo: haz una captura de pantalla
<voyager1> entiendo que tu wifi detecta muchas redes de vecinos
<mimecar> con esas redes
<mama21mama> donde dice Add file dale click alli Critical_ErRoR
<Critical_ErRoR> al de arriba o al de abajo?
<mama21mama> Addfile Addfile
<torpedo> no exactamente, que detecta entre las varias redes de vecinos, una en la que además del simbolico de red aparece al lado otro simbolico de un monitor
<mama21mama> xD
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama: internet o secure server?
<torpedo> y pura curiosidad no se qu´e es
<mama21mama> los dos de 2010
<mimecar> sin ver ese simbolo es dificil saber que es
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR,
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama: ahi voy! gracias!
<mimecar> puede ser de un red ad hoc
<voyager1> torpedo, entiendo que te puedes conectar pero no sabes cual es esa red
<Critical_ErRoR> cierro aca asi reinicio el pidgin
<Critical_ErRoR> ya vengo
<torpedo> que no quiero conectar a esa red, que como de las muchas que salen es la primera vez que veu una red con ese simbolillo extra del monitor, pues tenia curiosidad,
<torpedo> y no hago captura de pantalla porque ya ha desaparecido
<mimecar> torpedo: puede ser de una red ad hoc
<torpedo> aha, una ad hoc.. ¿pero sabeis a lo que me refiero?
<mimecar> si te salen dos mintores puede ser eso
<mimecar> monitores
<torpedo> sale: nombre de la red, seguido del monitorcillo, y seguido del simbolo de antena que siempre sale en todas
<torpedo> y el monitorcillo es el simbolo extraño
<torpedo> bueno gracias de todas maneras
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama: El certificado por omega.contacts.msn.com no pudo ser validado. La cadena de certificados presentada es inválida.
<Critical_ErRoR> :(
<mama21mama> copiaste los archivos donde?
<mama21mama> y con que nombre?
<mama21mama> done dije?
<Critical_ErRoR> pidgin: Herramientas certificados
<Critical_ErRoR> gestor de cerfificados y lso añadi
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> asi no dije yo
<mama21mama> lee mas arriba.
<ubuntero_> hola a todos alguien sabe como unir varias imagenes .iso en una sola para quemarla en un dvd?? uso ubuntu 10.04
<Critical_ErRoR> huhuh perdon cerre el chay y perdi el historial
<Critical_ErRoR> los borro de ahi? donde los agrege?
<mama21mama> si
<Critical_ErRoR> chat*
<Critical_ErRoR> ok
<mama21mama> poneles bien el nombre Microsoft_Secure_Server_Authority_2010.pem
<mama21mama> y Microsoft_Internet_Authority_2010.pem
<mama21mama> y los pegas en /usr/share/purple/ca-certs/
<Critical_ErRoR> share_ca-certs_Microsoft_Secure_Server_Authority_2010.pem
<Critical_ErRoR> si los tengo
<Critical_ErRoR> share_ca-certs_Microsoft_Internet_Authority_2010.pem
<Critical_ErRoR> voy
<Critical_ErRoR> Error al mover el archivo: Permiso denegado
<Critical_ErRoR> cierro el pidgin o hago un sudo nautilus ?
<mama21mama> no cierres pidgin
<mama21mama> primero copias lso archivos
<Critical_ErRoR> no me deja me sale Error al mover el archivo: Permiso denegado
<mama21mama> donde estan los archivos?
<mama21mama> ~/Descargas ?
<Critical_ErRoR> los nuevos en descargas. el permiso denegado es en /usr/share/purple/ca-certs/
<mama21mama> en terminal: sudo cp ~/Descargas/*.pem  /usr/share/purple/ca-certs/
<Critical_ErRoR> ok
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> :/
<mama21mama> :o
<mama21mama> :s
<Critical_ErRoR> listo
<Critical_ErRoR> los tengo copiados
<Critical_ErRoR> lo hice con sudo nautilus
<Critical_ErRoR> pero salio
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> reactiva la cuenta a ver
<Critical_ErRoR> El certificado por omega.contacts.msn.com no pudo ser validado. La cadena de certificados presentada es inválida.
<Critical_ErRoR> creo que al omega.contact.msn.
<Critical_ErRoR> lo arruine yo
<mama21mama> borralo
<Critical_ErRoR> tratando de arreglarlo por mi cuenta
<Critical_ErRoR> ok
<mama21mama> y reinicia el pidgin
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: solo tienes que copiar el certificado
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama: ya lo tengo borrado
<Critical_ErRoR> cuando vi que no andaba lo borre en la reiniciada anterior
<mama21mama> reactiva la coneccion
<Critical_ErRoR> me dice que bno tengo el certificado (lo borre yo)
<Critical_ErRoR> sin backup :(
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: después de borrarlo has copiado el que has descargado?
<lombre> hola
<Critical_ErRoR> si pero no coincide el nombre. los 2 nuevos que agrege no se llaman omega.contact.msn
<lombre> gente soy nuevo en linux
<lombre> para que sirve este irc?
<Critical_ErRoR> somos 2
<Critical_ErRoR> para que te ayuden los genios del soporte :D
<lombre> para que sirve este irc?
<mimecar> lombre: el canal para soporte de ubuntu
<mama21mama> para aprender juntos lombre
<lombre> puedo entrar a los channels del IRCap?
<lombre> en windows lo usaba para buscar partidas de CS
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, en terminal: mv ~/.purple/certificates/x509 ~/.purple/certificates/x509-old
<lombre> pero no hay nadie en esos...
<lombre> yo entraba en cs.reto
<lombre> 5on5.es
<mimecar> lombre: no estas en el IRC hispano
<lombre> i todo eso
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, y reinicie el pidgin
<Critical_ErRoR> mama: y si me bajo el ticket de la pagina de pidgin que me pasaste? el de omega.conctat....
<lombre> entonces no puedo entrar en nada?
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, a ver te lso pasos
<mimecar> si pasas al IRC hispano si
<lombre> como lo paso?
<lombre> me lo bajo?
<mimecar>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<lombre> pero no era el hispano
<lombre> era quakenet creo
<mimecar> cambia la dirección
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, http://filebin.ca/ddopgf/omega.contacts.msn.com
<mama21mama> lo copias en ~/.purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers
<Critical_ErRoR> mama! es segura la fuente?
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> es el que tengo yo
<Critical_ErRoR> sale!
<mama21mama> recien lo subi
<Critical_ErRoR> listo esta copiado
<Critical_ErRoR> y estoy viendo en esa carpeta que tengo los de oscar.aol.com que son los de ICQ " tampoco me andan "  :(
<Critical_ErRoR> me pego un tiro?
<Critical_ErRoR> estoy online mama21mama !!! ONLINE AL MSN! sos groso, sabelo!
<mama21mama> no fue nada.
<Critical_ErRoR> mira el ICQ: Se recibió una respuesta que no se esperaba de https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession: Ok
<mama21mama> sol olei un poco y googlie
<caldera_> He instalado "flashplayer-installer", pero mi navegado, (Firefox 3.6) no muestra correctamente el contenido Flash. Alguien que pueda ayudarme a solucionar este problema, por favor!
<Critical_ErRoR> me tira ese ErRoR
<ryden_> yo que vos instalaría chromium o chrome que ya viene con el plug-in incorporado
<ryden_> =P
<caldera_> me puede proporcionar el enlace para kubuntu 8.04?
<Critical_ErRoR> y si desinstala el flash que tiene instalado y entra a la pagina de youtube no se arregla reinstalando asi?
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, busca en  ~/.purple/certificates/x509-old el icq y pegalo en  ~/.purple/certificates/x509
<caldera_> no, me pide instalar el plugin faltante (flash) manualmente
<mimecar> caldera_: kubuntu 8.04 se está quedando sin soporte
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama: ahi pruebo!
<mimecar> descarga flash de la web de adobe
<mimecar> y copia el archivo .so a /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin
<caldera_> <mimecar> No puedo actualizar mi Distro, por el Software que manejo para trabajar archivos de impresion :(
<caldera_> bien
<caldera_> lo haré
<mimecar> mira cuando acaba el soporte de la 8.04
<Critical_ErRoR> mama21mama: ~/.purple/certificates/x509-old no exixte en ~/.purple/certificates solo tengo ~/.purple/certificates/x509
<mimecar> caldera_: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<mama21mama> Critical_ErRoR, seguramnte reconectando la cuenta deberia andar.
<Critical_ErRoR> la cuenta del ICQ no me anda desde que instale ubuntu 10.10 de 0
<Critical_ErRoR> hace 3 dias
<Critical_ErRoR> con la version anterior nunca tuve problemas
<mimecar> que error te da Critical_ErRoR ?
<Critical_ErRoR> Se recibió una respuesta que no se esperaba de https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession: Ok
<lombre> ami no me da problems eh?
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: has buscado ese error?
<Critical_ErRoR> si pongo mal el password me da el error normal
<Critical_ErRoR> si
<Critical_ErRoR> parece que a nadie le paso :(
<Critical_ErRoR> algunos resultados en ingles coinciden
<mimecar> lanza pidgin desde consola y mira el error
<Critical_ErRoR> a ver...
<ryden_> pregunta, siguen habiendo buena cantidad de usuarios en ICQ?
<caldera_> <mimecar> Como copio el archivo libflashplayer.so a  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin, mediante el Terminal!
<Critical_ErRoR> creo que es esto: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/10314
<caldera_> soy nuevo en esto
<ryden_> yo lo deje de usar ahi por el año 2001
<caldera_> xD
<mimecar> sudo cp lib.... /ust/...
<Critical_ErRoR> pocos online
<ryden_> con el comando cp
<Critical_ErRoR> es verdad
<mimecar> .../usr/....
<Critical_ErRoR> el mio 2606781 :)
<ryden_> y deberás tener permisos de superusuario
<mimecar> con eso y reiniciando firefox tendrás flash
<caldera_> bien, gracias!
<ryden_> 52081141
<ryden_> me lo acuerdo de memoria
<ryden_> re nostalgico del icq
<ryden_> pero ya no lo uso mas =S
<Critical_ErRoR> el mejor mensajero que tuve
<mimecar> ryden_: los logs son públicos, lo que escribas queda guardado
<ryden_> cada taaaaaaaaaaaaanto entro a ver si hay algun contacto on-line pero JAMAS
<Critical_ErRoR> cuando salio msn me quise matar
<ryden_> gracias por preocuparte mime, pero si dije cual es mi UIN de icq es porque realmente no me interesa que pueda pasar con el no lo uso hace 10 añoss, además necesitarian un pass para ingresar
<ryden_> pero gracias mime por el dato
<mimecar> para mandarte spam solo necesitan una cuenta que funcione
<ryden_> seguro
<ryden_> pero yo creo en la bondad de la gente, y nadie haría algo así o me equivoco? =P
<Critical_ErRoR> yo me comi todos los flooding posibles para ICQ, ya no me asusta mas nada :P
<mimecar> cualquiera que use google lo puede hacer ryden_
<Critical_ErRoR> a mis amiguitos de esa epoca les gustaba hacer maldades por ICQ
<ryden_> pero en fin
<Critical_ErRoR> mimecar: como lanzo pidgin desde consola para ver el error?
<mimecar> escribe pidgin :P
<ryden_> finch
<ryden_> digamos si estas en modo texto
<ryden_> no un emulador de consola
<ryden_> la version de pidgin para modo texto es finch
<ryden_> que de por cierto es de lo mejor que use de clientes de mensajeria de consola
<Critical_ErRoR> mimecar: pidgin
<Critical_ErRoR> Saliendo porque está ejecutándose otro cliente de libpurple.
<Critical_ErRoR> :P
<Critical_ErRoR> para que cierro aca
<Critical_ErRoR> pero despues de ejecutarlo tengo que activar la cuenta de ICQ para ver el error?
<mimecar> claro
<Critical_ErRoR> comando?
<mimecar> ninguno
<Critical_ErRoR> ok pruebo a vwer que pasa
<Critical_ErRoR> salgo
<Critical_ErRoR> el error es el mismo: pidgin
<Critical_ErRoR> Saliendo porque está ejecutándose otro cliente de libpurple.
<mimecar> cierra el pidgin antes
<Critical_ErRoR> perdon pege mal
<Critical_ErRoR> el error es este: Se recibió una respuesta que no se esperaba de https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession: Ok
<Critical_ErRoR> creo que el error esta relacionado con esto: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/10314
<mimecar> no sale ningún error en la consola?
<Critical_ErRoR> nada
<Critical_ErRoR> se me cerro por la consola
<Critical_ErRoR> no importa
<Critical_ErRoR> despue slo miro, ya se me quemo la cabeza
<Critical_ErRoR> ya mama me soluciono lo del msn
<Critical_ErRoR> mas tarde sigo luchando
<Critical_ErRoR> gracias por todo!
<ryden_> chauuU!
<Critical_ErRoR> adios! suerte
<caldera_> <mimecar> Gracias! ya puedo visualizar contenido Flash!
<mimecar> las actualizaciones las tendrás que poner a mano
<caldera_> Donde podre encontrar un tuto o manual, completo, para aprender más sobre los comandos
<caldera_> ?
<mimecar> guia-ubuntu por ejemplo
<caldera_> bien
<Yoques> wola
<cousteau> Yoques: arreglaste lo del flash?
<Yoques> pos no
<Yoques> no furula el sonido
<Yoques> por lo demás, supongo que bien
<cousteau> es que me he fijado, dices que tienes flash 9.0, no?
<Yoques> tenía flash 10.1
<Yoques> pero pasé a flash 9.28 por recomendación en sala
<Yoques> y ahora no va el sonido
<cousteau> pero si flash 9 es una mi**da!
<cousteau> no, yo por experiencia te digo que flash cuanto más nuevo mejor
<Yoques> pues no se...
<Yoques> el asunto es que me llega un momento que empieza a ir a tropezones
<Yoques> y ya puedo hacer lo que sea, que ni p'atrás
<Yoques> se queda a tropezones...
<Yoques> haciendo la ruedecilla esa enmedio...
<Yoques> aún que se haya cargado entero el video, sigue a tropezones
<cousteau> ah, sí, a mí a veces me pasa
<Yoques> y pues?
<Yoques> tu tampoco lo pudiste resolver?
<cousteau> mi consejo es: pasar de youtube, simplemente darle a pause e ir a /tmp y ver el vídeo desde allí
<Yoques> porqué creía que el asunto era por la memoria, que habia que liberar memoria o lo que fuera...
<cousteau> no, en todo caso que tarda en descargarse
<Yoques> woooooooooooooo
<Yoques> gran recomendación!!!!
<Yoques> lo pruebo ahora mismo ;P
<Yoques> muchas gracias, ya te cuento.
<ryden_> gente flash y linux no se llevan muy bien que digamos
<mimecar> solución: esperar a que se cargue :P
<Yoques> conmigo tampoco... no me mola flash
<ryden_> los controladores que hay para flash no son de lo mejor que hay lamentablemente
<mimecar> ryden_: yo veo los videos de youtube sin problemas
<mimecar> y uso flash
<ryden_> yo tambien
<Yoques> pero si quiero ver "el mentalista" no me queda más que eso... porqué parta descargar todo... megavideo ya me va bien
<cousteau> además, por lo visto flash permite usar aceleración gráfica
<cousteau> peeero por defecto está desactivada o algo así
<ryden_> pero es cierto que en otros sistemas operativos flash corre mejor =S
<Yoques> tampoco es que esté viendo El Padrino como para tener que verla en calidad+++
<cousteau> ryden_: en _wine_ va mejor
<cousteau> ¡¡en wine!!
<Yoques> cousteau, sabrias activarlo lo de la aceleraciḉon gráfica?
<mimecar> o ves la versión en mp4, webm del vídeo
<ryden_> los ed adobe no le prestan mucha atención a los controladores de linux no?
<cousteau> vale, no sabía que se podía poner acento en la ce con cedilla
<ryden_> saben cual es el problema realmente?
<cousteau> Yoques: creo que era   sudo sh -c 'mkdir -p /etc/adobe; echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" >/etc/adobe/mms.cfg'
<Yoques> cousteau, lo crees solo?
<Yoques> xDDDD
<cousteau> es decir, crear un archivo /etc/adobe/mms.cfg que contenga una línea que diga   OverrideGPUValidation=true
<Yoques> ḉ
<Yoques> cousteau, como se si ha quedado bien?
<cousteau> Yoques: pues abre un vídeo o una animación o un juego de flash que antes iba lento a ver si ahora va mejor
<Yoques> fácil... ¬¬ vaya cosa...
<Yoques> xD
<Yoques> es que uso lo del illimitux para el asunto de las restricciones de megavideo
<Yoques> pero también va fallando cuando falla el flash en youtube o en megavideo
<Yoques> lo mismo falla en un lao que en todos
<mimecar> Yoques: con flash 10 te falla?
<Yoques> me estaba pasando
<Yoques> pero bueno...
<Yoques> de momento ahora anda bien
<cambiando> buenas resulta q tengo q hacer una restauracion a punto de fabrica de un portatil por muchos problemas en win7, mi pregunta es si hago esa restauracion se me borran todas las particiones o las de ubuntu me quedan intactas?
<cambiando> y sera q se me borra el grub?
<mimecar> cambiando: puede pasar cualquier cosa
<mimecar> desde que restaure solo windows 7 a que borre todo el disco
<Yoques> cambiando, de entrada, asegúrate de tener resueltos los problemas antes que se generen
<mimecar> sin hacer un backup de los datos no restaures
<Yoques> ten a mano un CD comprobado de ubuntu
<Yoques> también puedes hacer un remastersys si te funciona... a mi no me furuló por no se qué asunto
<Yoques> pero trata de grabar a mínimo el /home
<daa25209> J
<cambiando> q pena si alguien me respondio solo q estoy desde win7 y me esta fallando mucho
<cambiando> Yoques: simplemente grabo el home entonces y los back ups de win ya los esoty haciendo
<Yoques> si, cambiando ... el resto, es prescindible si haces una reinstalación
<cambiando> bueno entonces esperemos q borre todo si lo va a borrar y simplemente guardo el home
<cambiando> y emcomendemoselos a todos los dioses del olimpo
<erUSUL> !clone
<kubot> Para replicar tu selección de paquetes en otra máquina (o tras una reinstalación), puedes hacer « aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/mis-paquetes », mover el fichero a la otra máquina y hacer « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < mis-paquetes ; sudo aptitude install »
<Yoques> jolin, erUSUL que pedazo de frase...
<Yoques> no hay programas que hagan eso automático? Por ejemplo... un script o algo...
<erUSUL> Yoques: aptitude lo hace ;P
<aguitel> erUSUL, que es eso de un parche sobre el kernel que mejora el rendimiento?
<Yoques> en plan aptitude clone /carpetadondeseguardará
<erUSUL> aguitel: solo si usas mucho la consola.
<aguitel> erUSUL, uso lucid con gnome,vale la pena?
<erUSUL> aguitel: lo dudo
<Yoques> mejor copia el home y reinstala
<Yoques> si es que peta
<Yoques> y le metes el nuevo
<Yoques> digo yooooo... vamoooooos...
<Yoques> que el maverick a mi me mola
<sombra> hola
<mimecar> hola sombra
<sombra> disculpen una consulta como puedo crear un usuario en mi pc q no pueda salir de su directorio q pueda ejecutar solo un proceso y q tenga sierto espacio de disco para usar a y q solo pueda usar los 10 puertos q le asigne
<sombra> gracias de antemano
<mimecar> salir es que no pueda leer otras carpetas ?
<sombra> claro  no poder hacer cd ..
<mama21mama> 1º lo creas
<voyager1> buenas
<mama21mama> diria yo luego viene lo demas.
<mama21mama> 0/ voyager1
<mimecar> haz que ese usuario esté dentro de un chroot
<sombra> soy nuevo podrias ser mas especifico porfavor
<mimecar> eso de que solo pueda usar 10 puertos que sentido tiene?
<voyager1> mama21mama buenas
<sombra> era un ejemplo solo q use 2 puertos uno para una psy y otro para un egg
<sombra> allgo asi
<sombra> algo asi
<Yoques> veis... ahora el flash ya se ve a tropezones
<mimecar> no se lo que es psy / egg
<Yoques> y de aquí en adelante... ni rezando...
<sombra> psybnc aggdrop
<mimecar> Yoques: estas con flash 10 ?
<Yoques> sips
<sombra> aun q eso de los puertos no es tan nesesario
<sombra> me interesa lo de los permisos para q no salga de su directorio y pueda ejecutar los procesos q yo le diga
<mimecar> sombra: un usuario por defecto no puede escribir en las carpetas del sistema
<sombra> pero cuando ago cd .. puedo ver los demas directorios
<mimecar> y que gana con verlos?
<sombra> si le paso un user a algun amigo podra ver lo q tengo
<mimecar> puedes hacer que el home de cada usuario no sea visible
<andres_> alguien que sepa como agrego subtitulos a vls o mplayer cuando estoy reproduciendo un dvd que no tiene subtitulos
<andres_> mejor, como cargo el subtitulo, vlc lo carga pero no aparecen
<andres_> y mplayer tambien
<sombra> como ago para q solo pueda ejecutar 1 o 2 procesos
<mimecar> sombra: si pones los permisos de lectura solo para el usuario actual, el usuario nuevo no podrá ver tus cosas
<andres_> el subtitulo esta en .srt
<sombra> como ago eso?
<Yoques> andres_, tienes descargado el archivo de subtítulos?
<mimecar> creas un usuario nuevo, le creas un grupo propio
<sombra> ok
<Yoques> andres_, qué extensión tiene? porqué recuerdo que era fácil... yo lo llegué a hacer, así que debe de serlo
<sombra> q mas?
<mimecar> y cambias los permisos de los otros usuarios para que solo sean visibles por el usuario actual
<andres_> si, me descargue un archivo .srt con los subtitulos de la pelicula
<andres_> y en vlc cargo la pelicula dvd con menu y todo
<mimecar> sombra: ya hay servidores que dan cuentas de shell gratuitas
<sombra> no es eso
<andres_> y luego cuando añado el subtitulo por cualquier parte, el vlc no lo reproduce, no se ven los subs, pero si aparecen donde dice video, subtitulos, cada sub que cargo aparece como track 1, 2, etc, dependiendo del numero de subs que cargue
<sombra> si no q qiero tener mi server casero con mi server irc una psy  un egg y asi y darle users a algunos amigos para q tengan su psy
<sombra> o cosas asi
<andres_> pero no lo muestra, lo raro es que uvo un solo segundo en que si mostro un subtitulo, pero de resto no se que hice o no se que paso pero no me a dejado ver otra vez ningun sub
<sombra> para usarlo y jugar
<cousteau> andres_: el srt se llama igual que la película?
<sombra> pero qiero saber un poco mas de eso para tener un poco mas de control sobre el server
<andres_> si, yo mismo le cambie el nombre al de la pelicula
<andres_> pero la pelicula esta en un dvd
<mimecar> mira en las opciones de creación de usuarios
<cousteau> tipo: Pelicula_Llamada_Nosecomo.español.avi y Pelicula_Llamada_Nosecomo.español.srt
<andres_> entonces no puedo poner el subtitulo en la misma carpeta
<cousteau> andres_: ah... y al revés?
<sombra> no tiene escritorio
<andres_> copiar todo el dvd en la carpeta donde esta el subtitulo?
<cousteau> o ripearlo
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que buscar como se hace por consola
<sombra> esa es la idea
<cousteau> sombra: adduser, creo
<andres_> no lo he intentado, porque como el dvd viend con 2 carpetas, audio y video y pues no se como reproducir el dvd con todo y el menu y todo desde otra carpeta que no sea el cd
<sombra> si se como se crea un user
<andres_> o bueno, dvd
<sombra> lo q no entiendo es el significado
<sombra> del archivo etc/passwd
<cousteau> andres_: lo suyo es usar un programa especializado para ripear dvds
<cousteau> mira a ver si con el VLC se puede, a lo mejor se puede
<sombra> bueno sigo googleando gracias =
<andres_> ?
<andres_> ripear
<andres_> ?
<mimecar> tr
<mimecar> re
<alan_david507> ripear significa comprimir un video para que ocupe menos esopacio sin perder mucha calidad
<T3LL0> hola
<T3LL0> alguien sabe como poner mi estado como invisible en gtalk con pidgin?
<mimecar> T3LL0: no te sale 'Invisible' en las opciones de pidgin para la cuenta?
<alan_david507> los subtitulos y audio de otros idiomas que no uses por ejemplo
<T3LL0> si sale, pero no lo agarra
<alan_david507> ocupan espacio al pedo
<mimecar> que versión de pidgin usas?
<T3LL0> 2.7.3
<mimecar> si es un fallo al poner el estado, en las versiones más recientes estará corregido
<T3LL0> yo lo tengo como invisible, pero en realidad todos me pueden ver. lo he usado asi siempre, pero ahora vi que empathy habia corregido algo similar y queria saber si podia ya con pidgin
<T3LL0> mimecar, hay alguna version que lo haga?
<mimecar> pruedes probar si la última funciona bien
<T3LL0> cual es la ultima?
<T3LL0> algun repositorio>\?
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas?
<T3LL0> 10.10
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<T3LL0> si
<T3LL0> siempre actualizo todo a lo ultimo
<mama21mama> leyeron esto Linus, el script mágico y un zas en toda la boca. http://bit.ly/cDBrdS ?
<mama21mama> xD le pegaron en la boca al pobre linus
<mimecar> por hacer lo mismo con menos texto? no creo
<mama21mama> esos de red hat si que saben.
<T3LL0> no es tanto por el hecho de hacer lo mismo con menos texto, sino la forma en Linus le habia contestado
<mimecar> T3LL0: la última es la 2.7.5
 * cousteau no ha entendido ná
<Guest36178> hola, como pongo en modo monitor mi tarjeta devideo?
<Guest36178> hola, como pongo en modo monitor mi tarjeta de  red?
<Yoques> Guest36178, si la siguiente empieza igual, creeré sin equivocarme que eres un bot
<mimecar> Guest36178: si el modo monitor es para sacar el wifi de los vecinos => www.google.es
<Guest36178> ok
<Guest36178> en este canal que temas tratan?
<wicope> Hola, se trata el tema del canal .. en este caso Ubuntu 10.10 ya está aquí .. sobre gnu/linux y su mundillo pienso .. si alguien usa arduino que me de algunas indicaciones porque no consigo conectar la placa al USB
<Guest36178> cuando dices placa es una  memoria?
<wicope> Guest36178: hola, pues si una placa de microcontroladores .. tiene algo de memoria aunque no estoy muy puesto .. estoy aprendiendo ..
<Guest36178> a ok, tengo el mimo problema
<wicope> Guest36178: tienes una placa de arduino o tienes una memoria RAM ? son dos cosas diferentes ..
<voyager1> buenas
<Guest36178> buenAS
<mimecar> Guest36178: el canal es de soporte de ubuntu
<voyager1> buenas minecar
<mimecar> hola voyager1
<voyager1> el canal está muerto por lo que veo
<voyager1> con poca actividad
<cousteau> wicope: tengo entendido que arduino va bien en ubuntu
<voyager1> cousteau, en cual de ellos? 10.04 lts, 10.10, 11.04?
<cousteau> bueno, la verdad, nunca lo he probado... pero es open source y tal
<cousteau> ahora que lo pienso, funciona en java, a lo mejor va mal con openjdk
<cousteau> pero no creo porque en la pág de arduino, para debian dicen de instalar el openjdk
<voyager1> pero está en los repositorios?
<wicope> cousteau: hola, no se .. hoy he intentado por primera vez, me han dicho que si funciona en versiones anteriores, porque lo he visto en un ubuntu instalado. No se.. a mi me sale esto: http://pastebin.com/rMnPj7b5 y bueno no se comunica con la placa .. no puedo controlar la placa .. y no se bien donde está el problema, ya que creo que lleva un driver llamado ftdi y creo que lo tengo bien porque me reconoce en lsusb y dmesg ..
<cousteau> voyager1: nop... aunque yo una vez hice un .deb
<cousteau> no hay que darle a un botón o algo para reprogramarla?
<voyager1> cousteau, pero te leiste el codigo fuente?
<wicope> cousteau: el arduino va bien con openjdk porque me lo han confirmado ..
<dannyLopez> buenas gente, mi pregunta es como puedo entrar a una red de recursos compartidos win2?
<cousteau> voyager1: sólo descomprimí y creé el deb
<cousteau> dannyLopez: vas a Sitios de red > Red de Windows, y a partir de ahí ya vas siguiendo
<nfqs> dannyLopez, con samba si es que quieres compartir archivos
<voyager1> cousteau, para mi gusto esto es un poco arriesgado
<cousteau> Lugares > Red
<nfqs> si quieres ver al resto no es necesario ese pquete
<wicope> dannyLopez: pues el servidor samba-cifs es el que se comunica con windows para una red local
<nfqs> vas a Red en el navegador de archchivos
<dannyLopez> cousteau, me pide una contraseña meto la contraseña pero me aparece de nuevo el mensaje de la contraseña
<cousteau> nfqs: necesitas samba también... pero el cliente, no el servidor, que creo que ya viene instalado
<cousteau> dannyLopez: y el usuario y el workgroup están bien?
<nfqs> eso
<dannyLopez> el usuario debe ser mi nombre?
<cousteau> ("creo que" no, sé que viene instalado)
<cousteau> dannyLopez: el nombre de usuario de la red
<nfqs> nop
<nfqs> el usuario que tenga acceso a esa otra maquina
<dannyLopez> el workgroup le puse familia pa q sea mas facil
<cousteau> no, el workgroup es el nombre de la máquina, creo que no lo puedes cambiar
<alan_david507> si quieres entrar a una comparticion en red de windows tb puedes hacerlo desde nautilus
<alan_david507> presiona control+l
<cousteau> alan_david507: eso es Lugares > Red
<alan_david507> y luego escribe en la barra de direccion
<cousteau> a ver, con ir a Lugares > Red > Red de MicoSoft, y doble clic en una de las carpetas que aparecen, debería valer
<alan_david507> smb://nombredecomparticion/nombredeusuario/
<cousteau> pones el usuario y contraseña que tenga esa máquina y ya está
<dannyLopez> no el mismo error
<cousteau> y el workgroup
<dannyLopez> y ahora escondi la barra de opciones del xchat y no se como recuperarla
<cousteau> los problemas de uno en uno
<wicope> para que se vean tienes que compartir algo en la máquin windows y en la máquina linux y reiniciar los dos pcs ..
<alan_david507> samba ya viene instalado por defecto
<cousteau> wicope: en la máq linux no hace falta
<cousteau> con entrar en la red ya vale
<alan_david507> cifs es un paquete para poder montar las comparticiones como sistemas de archivos de espacio de usuario
<wicope> cousteau: ya, pero el retardo de poder descubrir los servicios de red .. es por eso .. se reinicia entonces sólo el windows .. el linux no
<dannyLopez> no igual sigue apareciendo de nuevo ese mensajito de nombre worgroup y contrseña
<alan_david507> no es necesario amenos que quieras que esas unidades se monten automaticamente
<cousteau> y tú sabes qué nombre, workgroup y contraseña tienes que poner? (el workgroup creo que te lo pone por defecto)
<dannyLopez> si claro
<dannyLopez> tengo los 2 portatiles aca en mis manos
<Yoques> Sala, una duda: como lo veis esto que me dice aptitude? http://pastebin.com/UFgrRScn
<cousteau> yo le diría que sí... o dale a no para que muestre qué más opciones hay
<mimecar> Yoques: estas mezclando repositorios?
<Yoques> nu se
<Yoques> fijo que si lo preguntas tu debe ser porque lo estoy haciendo
<Yoques> a lo tonto a lo tonto...
<Yoques> hasta que em pete todo
<cousteau> es sólo que "recomienda" esos paquetes, no es de vital importancia... y me suena que el libavcodec52 y el libavcodec-extra-52 entran en conflicto
<voyager1> yoques para que mezclas repositorios?
<mimecar> ese paquete se tendría que instalar sin problemas
<cousteau> Yoques: significa que si has añadido repositorios raros
<mimecar> Yoques: pega el contenido del tu sources.list en pastebin
<wicope> Yoques: puedes revertir los cambios.. sólo tienes que apuntar que haces para después dejarlo como estaba ..
<Yoques> http://pastebin.com/tAJH694P mi sources list
<Yoques> hombre... yo de hecho m,e suena a mejor colocar el "extra" que el que no lo es
<Yoques> me suena a una primera y una segunda versión
<cousteau> mplayer, por ejemplo, depende de   libavcodec52 (>= 4:0.6-1~) | libavcodec-extra-52
<Yoques> a mplayer que le den
<Yoques> vlc y sansacabop
<cousteau> bah, vlc suckea, va lento
<cousteau> pero lo que quiero decir es que valen los dos
<Yoques> cosa más problemática, totem y mplayer... con lo bien que iba..
<dannyLopez> como reactivo la barra de opciones del xchat
<Yoques> dannyLopez, no lo cazo
<cousteau> Yoques: dale a "No", seguramente la siguiente opción sea "Desinstalar libavcodec52 e instalar libavcodec-extra-52"
<dannyLopez> Yoques, ?
<cousteau> o eso o acepta la primera, que se quede libavcodec52 en vez de libavcodec-extra-52
<Yoques> le dije n dos veces
<Yoques> y luego la opción de cargarse una y poner la extra
<cousteau> opción 3: aptitude -s install ubuntu-restricted-extras libavcodec52- libavutil50-
<cousteau> con el "-" al final para que lo desinstale
<nomentero>  dannyLopez barra menus control+f9
<dannyLopez> como pongo colores nomentero?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: colores en el canal ?
<dannyLopez> en la escritura pero no para este canal
<nomentero> configuracion----preferencias----interfaz----colores
<Yoques> dannyLopez, boton secundario en la pantalla
<Yoques> en principio, ahí puedes configurar
<MP1288> .
<Yoques> les propongo un "divertimento" o reto, o como lo quieran llamar
<Yoques> !clonar
<kubot> Para replicar tu seleccion de paquetes instalados en otra computadora (o para restaurarla si estas reinstalando), puedes hacer « aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/mis-paquetes »; mueves ese archivo a la otra máquina y alli haces « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < mis-paquetes ; sudo aptitude install »
<Yoques> les propongo hacer un "alias" que lo haga por defecto, con lo cual, se tendría que conseguir lo siguiente:
<Yoques> sudo clonar → el resultado sería que se ejecutaría el aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/mis-paquetes
<Yoques> pero con la fecha actual, estilo → aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/clonado-20-11-2010
<Yoques> o sea... el archivo resultante fuese eso. Se me está yendo mucho la olla, supongo... pero se puede hacer?
<Yoques> Así se restauran configuraciones actuales, e incluso se podría hacer un clonar automático cada 24 horas, de modo que muy a malas, si todo falla, solo tienes que restaurar con el otro comando que da.
<MP1288> alguien podria recomendarme hacer uso de gnash o swfdec, cual esta mas desarrollado
<nfqs> usa el oficial no más, gnash ni swfdec funcionan bien
<n-iCe> hola
<Yoques> hola n-iCe
<recorcholisss> No lo encuentro... ¿Cómo se vuelve a cero los permisos con chmod?
<omikron4>  				chmod 0 fichero
<omikron4> 				chmod a= fichero
<omikron4> recorcholisss: http://www.arrakis.es/~terron/permisos.html
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: y de que sirven unos permisos que son todo 0 ( en octal )? a que te refieres con "a cero" ?
<recorcholisss> omikron4: Grax :), sería chmod 0000, no?
<recorcholisss> Pues quitárselos todos, para leugo ponerles unso determinados por blabla temas...
<omikron4> recorcholisss: es tal como te pongo arriba
<recorcholisss> o sea, sí?
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: que diferencia de cambiarlos a 0 para luego cambiarlos a lo que sea que quieras que cambiarlos directamente a lo que sea que quieras ? no tiene sentido
<Yoques> erUSUL, la frase que hiciste tu solo, no es que se entienda demasiado
<recorcholisss> Lo que tiene sentido es saber cómo ponerlos a cero. Mira, imagínate que tienes un archivo con rwx y quieres que sólo tenga r, no? Pues si no te apetece ver cuáles tiene, haces, quitarlos todos y añades r
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: no lo mas facil es poner 4 = r
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: emm, cómo dices?
<recorcholisss> cómo se haría eso con chmod?
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: chmod 444 file --> pone file con r--r--r--
<recorcholisss> ahh...
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: mirate la man de chamod y/o documentecion en internet sobre permisos de ficheros en unix
<recorcholisss> Ya, pero digo que así le pondrías r , pero no le quitaría los otros, aiss, da igual
<recorcholisss> ty bb
<Killman> hola
 * erUSUL meh
<Killman> alguien sabe como aceptar ficheros enviados por DCC en irssi?
<erUSUL> Killman: /dcc get nick file
<Killman> erUSUL: gracias :)
<erUSUL> Killman: /help dcc
<Killman> voy
<p47> Como Genero un copia de seguridad de mi virtual box ?
<nfqs> p47, creo que simplemente copiando el disco duro de tu MV bastaría
<nfqs> es un archivo .vdi
<p47> nfqs, Gracias !
<nfqs> las configs no sé donde quedan
<alan_david507> si es que quieres mover la maquina virtual copiando el disco duro virtual
<alan_david507> si es que quieres hacer copias de respaldo
<p47> alan_david507, si ya lo estoy haciendo voy a probar jeje
<alan_david507> vbox tiene la opcion de crear puntos de restauracion
<alan_david507> se llaman "instantaneas"
<alan_david507> y ocupan menos espacio que todo un disco duro virtual
<p47> Y como los generas ?
<p47> En que parte estan ?
<alan_david507> en las opciones de la maquina debe ofrecerte "tomar instantanea de maquina x"
<p47> ok deja lo busco, eso es presisamente lo que queria
<alan_david507> eso te sirve si lo unico que quieres es hacer experimentos con tu maquina
<alan_david507> y no mover todo el disco
<p47> :O
<p47> Perfecto !
<alan_david507> entomces si lo jodes, solo regresas la "maquina x a la instantanea x"
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-21
<lemmoner> hola
<lemmoner> alguien sabe donde hay que poner el fichero channels.conf con la config de los canales tdt, para que totem los pille?
<sudo> hola gente como estan ?
<compuone> buenas
<compuone> necesito una pequeña ayuda
<compuone_> buenas
<compuone_> gente
<compuone_> necesito una pequeña ayuda
<alan_david507> compuone_: cual es el problema
<compuone_> hola gracias por responder
<compuone_> el tema es que eh montado samba
<compuone_> puedo ver los equipos y estan en el mismo grupo de trabajo
<alan_david507> hasta ahi todo bien
<compuone_> claro
<compuone_> luego
<compuone_> cuando quiero entrar a uno de los equipos
<compuone_> que tiene windows siete
<compuone_> me pide contraseña
<compuone_> xDDDDDDDD
<alan_david507> y tu usuario en windows tiene contraseña?
<compuone_> ps no
<compuone_> y cuando le pongo solo el usuario
<compuone_> y le doy enter
<compuone_> no me deja
<alan_david507> te sale el nombre deel equipo/nombre del usuario vd?
<compuone_> a ver
<compuone_> me dice se requiere contraseña para
<compuone_> jxxxx
<compuone_> usuario
<compuone_> dominio
<compuone_> contraseña
<alan_david507> haz probado poniendo un password al usuario
<alan_david507> el dominio puedes dejarlo en blanco no importa al final
<compuone_> no porque la pc es de mi viejo y es medio hinchapelota
<compuone_> ps pero podrìa probar
<alan_david507> es lo mismo que querer entrar por remoto a un equipo
<alan_david507> si no tiene un acontraseña el usuario
<alan_david507> no puedes entrar
<compuone_> ah ok muchas gracias
<ubuntu> Hola, tengo un problema alguien puede  darme una mano_
<Popperian> Hola, tengo un problema alguien puede darme una mano
<Popperian> alguien me puede ayudar-
<alan_david507> Popperian: tratare de ayudarte
<Popperian> hola
<Popperian> gracias
<Popperian> mira
<alan_david507> ok
<Popperian> estaba probando el ccsm
<Popperian> para poner transparente el los menues del escritorio
<Popperian> y las barras
<Popperian> pero no se que carajo toque
<Popperian> y se se me puso todo transparente, o se borro no tengo idea
<Popperian> osea, ntego mis iconos del escritorio, pero las barras no se ven
<Popperian> ni los menues
<Popperian> nada
<Popperian> ni puedo abrir ventanas
<Popperian> no se que sucede
<fosco_> ha hecho exactamente lo q le has pedido
<Popperian> ahora estoy de otra pc
<Popperian> porque no puedo apretar nada jaj
<alan_david507> debes definir el nivel de transparencia
<alan_david507> sino lo pondra totalmente trasparente
<Popperian> claro
<Popperian> esta totalmente transparente ahora
<Popperian> aunque yo puse 90%
<Popperian> no se uqe paso, algo habre hecho mal
<Popperian> como lo puedo arreglar, solamente puedo acceder a la consola de crtl alt f6
<alan_david507> entonces inicia en gnome a prueba de fallos
<CuriousX> Popperian: proba con ---> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Popperian> desde crtl alt f6 pruebo eso_
<CuriousX> no apreta Alt+F2
<alan_david507> desde alt f2
<CuriousX> y en la ventana pone ---> gnome-terminal
<CuriousX> y en la terminal intenta lo que te escribi mas arriba
<Popperian> entonces voy gnome terminal y luego gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Popperian> voy a intentar
<CuriousX> si
<Popperian> eso que va a hacer_
<CuriousX> configura gneome a su esta original
<CuriousX> lo lei por ahi no tengo gnome
<Popperian> ok, ahora vengo voy a intentar
<aguitel> aguien uso el parche sobre el famoso parche sobre el kernel ?
<Popperian> aca esoty de vuelta
<Popperian> recien probe
<Popperian> y no me deja hacer alt f2
<Popperian> lo apreto y no aparece nada
<Popperian> que hago_
<CuriousX> entonces desde una TTY Ctrl+Alt+F2
<carlos_> hola señores
<carlos_> que no corre en el kubuntu
<carlos_> el virtualbox
<aguitel> alguien uso el  famoso parche sobre el kernel ?
<carlos_> a que te refieres?
<carlos_> en serio, que le pasa al VB
<Yoques> consulta: el gfx boot más bonito que se pueda conseguir, con iconos y todo en cada SO donde los puedo encontrar?
<Yoques> Es que he visto varios pressiossssssosssss... pero no doy con ellos
<carlos_> listo
<carlos_> ya me corrio
<Popperian> curiousX, como es eso de TTY
<Popperian> me puedes orientar
<Popperian> for dummies jaja
<alan_david507> tty son las terminales
<Popperian> como accedo ahi y pongo lo mismo que me dijeron antes-
<alan_david507> pues accedes a TTY1 con Ctrl+alt+f1
<alan_david507> pone tu nombre y tu contrasenha
<alan_david507> pero si vas a hacer lo que dijo el companhero
<alan_david507> deberas hacerlo desde una teeminal virtual
<alan_david507> osea desde gnome-terminal
<carlos_> alguna herramienta que me permita conectarme por el protocolo ssh
<carlos_> graficamente
<alan_david507> ssh -X
<alan_david507> y lanzas las aplicaciones por su nombre
<carlos_> mmm
<nomentero> carlos_, http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/pac-manager-gui-grafico-para-gestionar-conexiones-telnetssh
<jimlestat> wenas
<carlos_> gracias
<CuriousX>  /win close
<CuriousX> jum
<Popperian> recien proble en la TTY1 y 2 y me tira un eror
<Popperian> que dice cannot pharse de argument unable to open de display
<Popperian> cunado pongo gnome/terminal
<alan_david507> porque gconf es una aplicacion de x osea con interfaz garfica
<Popperian> ahhhh
<Popperian> y que tengo q hacer entonces-
<alan_david507> intenta esto
<alan_david507> entra en gnome a prueba de fallos
<alan_david507> luego abre gnome terminal
<Popperian> hago lo mismo desde a prueba de fallos
<Popperian> ok
<Popperian> como entro a prueba de fallos_
<alan_david507> y escribe lo que dijo curiosX
<alan_david507> en la pantalla de logeo
<alan_david507> en la pestanha de sesion
<alan_david507> en vez de gnome
<alan_david507> elige gnome a prueba de fallos
<Popperian> hmm donde esta esa pantalla de logueo, donde pongo mi contrase;a cuando prendo decis-
<nomentero> P
<alan_david507> pantalla de login es lo que te sale inmediatamente despues de iniciar ubuntu
<alan_david507> donde te pregnta la contrase;a
<Popperian> voy a probar
<nomentero> Popperian, estabas con jugando con ccsm???
<nomentero> En el CCSM (o Sistema>Preferencias>Administrador Opciones Compiz) habilitar en General - Gnome Compatibility las opciones Mostrar menú principal (alt+F1) y Ejecutar dialogo (alt+F2). Esta última es la que afecta al applet Ejecutar un comando del gnome.
<nomentero> activalo y podras ejecutar con alt+f2
<alan_david507>  Popperian:haz probado el SCSM ?es mucho mas simple para poder configurar el compiz
<Popperian> lo unico qu eintente tocar fue en el CCSM
<Popperian> nomentero pero no puedo acceder al programa, esta todo invisible !!! jaja
<alan_david507> en modo a prueba de fallos?
<Popperian> no no
<Popperian> todavia no fui
<Popperian> ahora voy a probar
<nomentero> biennn....
<Popperian> voya probar eso que em dijiste vos y lo de nomentero
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<Popperian> vengo de mal en peor
<Popperian> no me pide contrasena ni nada
<Popperian> me entra directamente en el escritorio
<Popperian> nada de login
<nomentero> pero ves el panel???
<Popperian> nada
<nomentero> trata de abrir un terminal con Ctrl+alt+F1;sudo gnome-panel & exit
<Popperian> me entra al escritorio todo invisible salvo por los iconos
<Popperian> intente el gnome/terminal en tty1 pero como es visual no la acepta
<Popperian> con eso que haria
<dzup2> nomentero: rm rf $HOME/.gconf; sudo reboot
<nomentero> mas radical si...
<dzup2> nomentero: lode automaticvo login se arregla en sistema>administracion>usuarios y grupos
<Popperian> entonces que hago
<dzup2> pero si no te aparece el menu principal, debes de regresar gnome a su defaults, eso borerando esa carpeta y reiniciando entorno grafico
<nomentero> sudo gnome-panel & exit
<Popperian> claro no me aparece ningun menu nada
<Popperian> no puedo abrir nada
<nomentero> dede terminal te deja
<nomentero> sudo gnome-panel & exit
<dzup2> abre una terminal y curre rm -rf $HOME/.gconf   y reinicia la maquina
<dzup2> mate.
<nomentero> tambien
<dzup2> sabes abrir una terminal?
<Popperian> si, ctrl+alt+1,2
<Popperian> desde ahi voya probar eso
<Popperian> entonces
<dzup2> ok ahi escribe el comando ese y sudo reboot, regresaras a defaults todo
<Popperian> la mayus del HOME hayq respetarla si o si no
<dzup2> si, exactemente asi como puse.
<Popperian> ok
<Popperian> voy a probar
<dzup2> rm -rf $HOME/..gconf; sudo reboot
<dzup2> rm -rf $HOME/.gconf; sudo reboot
<dzup2> asi como al ulttimo
<Popperian> si no vuelvo es porque funciono gracias
<Popperian> su vuelvo sera derrotadojaja
<dzup2> naaa, trabajara
<nomentero> ;-)
<ocesno_> donde estan los archivos del compiz de la capa de arriba y abajo
<ocesno_> la que sale el paquete asin to guapo del compiz
<ocesno_> esque tengo una direccion que biene por defecto
<ocesno_> y por lo que se ve esa no es porque me sale las dos capas en amarillas
<ocesno_> nadie
<ocesno_> alguien a puesto la dos tapas del cubo con otro fondo
<ocesno_> yo nada mas e conseguido la de arriba
<ocesno_> pero la de abajo no encuentro la forma
<palint240> hola
<tzicatl> Hola
<palint240> como estan
<tzicatl> palint240: Parece que muchos estan dormidos
<tzicatl> o en otro lado :P
<dzup2> no estamos dormidos, estamos celebrando
<palint240> celebrando
<palint240> por que ?
<zhoop> hola a todos
<zhoop> alguien sabe de algun software para convertir videos??
<palint240> pues
<palint240> esta el
<palint240> mobile media comverti
<tzicatl> zhoop: Recuerdo 2: Arista y transmaggedon
<zhoop> gracias tzicatl
<tzicatl> zhoop: Parece que Arista transcoder esta mejor que transmageddon
<palint240> que saben
<palint240> cobre
<palint240> gallium3d
<zhoop> tzocatl: gracias lo probare
<palint240> direct3d
<palint240> en linux como antivo ?
<palint240> nativo*
<palint240> ?????
<tzicatl> palint240: No hay direct3d nativo en linux
<tzicatl> palint240: Lo mejor que puedes hacer es instalar wine
<tzicatl> palint240: Ohh espera
<palint240> ahhh
<tzicatl> palint240: Acabo de ver que hay una cosa que se llama galium3d. No se nada de eso y mejor cierro la boca :D
<palint240> pero si gallium
<palint240> esta
<palint240> en proceso
<palint240> de eso
<palint240> asta lo anuncio y todo
<palint240> en MESA
<palint240> api´s
<palint240> etc
<palint240> mmmm
<jimlestat> buenas
<palint240> buenas
<jimlestat> quiero instlar los driver de una impresora canon pero me dice que necesito libcupsys y no aparece en sinaptic
<`666> juas
<jesusElifelet> @};-
<jimlestat> hay alguien
<alan_david507> yo...
<tzicatl> jimlestat: qué te pide?
<tzicatl> jimlestat: en mi maquina tengo esto:
<tzicatl> $ aptitude search cupsys
<tzicatl> p   cupsys-driver-gutenprint                                                                - Paquete de transición
<tzicatl> v   libcupsys2                                                                              -
<tzicatl> v   libcupsys2-dev                                                                          -
<jimlestat> y no me va a dar conflictos
<tzicatl> jimlestat: no se :)
<jimlestat> mm
<tzicatl> jimlestat: instalalo y ve lo que pasa
<tzicatl> :)
<jimlestat> http://pastebin.com/yP9afBtE
<jimlestat> esto salio
<tzicatl> jimlestat: ¿qué impresora tienes? ¿Qué version de ubuntu?
<jimlestat> canon mp190
<tzicatl> jimlestat: Dice google que es una multifuncional :)
<jimlestat> si
<tzicatl> jimlestat: Y qué version de ubuntu?
<jimlestat> lucyd
<tzicatl> Según los de Ubuntu funciona bien desde la 9.10
<tzicatl> jimlestat:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<jimlestat> asi es
<jimlestat> tzicatl dice mp190 detecta los drivers mp180
<jimlestat> o sea k son compatible
<compuone> hola gente
<compuone> como andan
<compuone> tengo un problema con samba en ubuntu y no puedo resolverlo
<palint240> hola
<compuone> hola
<alan_david507> aun no has solucionado lo de samba?
<compuone> no
<compuone> xD
<compuone> o sea ahora me di cuenta
<compuone> que tengo que dar de alta los usuarios
<compuone> de windows en samba
<compuone> pero cuando los doy de alta
<compuone> puedo ver los archivos compartidos
<compuone> y cuando quiero entrar me sale :
<compuone> womdows no puede obtener acceso a \\xxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx                es posible que el nombre de la ubicacion no este bien escrito o que exista un problema con la red. Para identificar y resolver el problema haga click en diagnosticar
<alan_david507> y que diagnostico te da?
<compuone> windows no puede encontrar el problema
<compuone> jaja
<compuone> xdDDDDDDDDD
<compuone> tienes teamviewer ?
<alan_david507> nada raro entonces,
<alan_david507> que es teamwiever?
<compuone> un programa para manejar computadora remotamente es gratuito
<alan_david507> tengo ssh
<compuone> claro pero mm te animas a ver mi configuracion samba por ssh
<compuone>  ?
<alan_david507> ehh... pequenho problema
<compuone> ¿?
<tzicatl> no se anden enseñando sus secretos por la red ;)
<alan_david507> dime tu ip y te hago ping
<compuone> no puedo abrir una charla privada contigo
<compuone> xD
<alan_david507> mehjor
<alan_david507> seria eso
<canros> HOLA
<canros> ¿Alguienha cambiado temas del gdm?
<canros> Antes tenia una opción pero no la necuentro
<canros> ¿Saben como se llama el comando?
 * mama21mama :. quien va a la escuela y allí tiene servidor web?
<palint240> hola
<mama21mama> 0/
<palint240> mama 21 ?
<palint240> eres mujer ?
<mama21mama> no
<Yoques> hay algún tipo de programa que permita modificar una .iso para poder sacarle cuatro cosillas que no interesan?
<palint240> la verdad
<palint240> no se viejo xD
<Yoques> es que puppy linux ocupa 129'8 megas
<Yoques> i lo quiero meter en una tarjeta de 128
<Yoques> de los cuales, útiles hay 122, al aprecer
<Yoques> nada... por darle una utilidad al cacharro...
<Yoques> si no, le acabaré metiendo supergrub o supergrub con gparted, o algo por el estilo
<Yoques> siempre me mola tener cacharretes en la billetera que me salven el culo
<Yoques> otra cosa: si alguien anda despierto aún, claro...
<Yoques> tengo un usb, que sale listado en lsusb del siguiente modo:
<Yoques> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 13fe:1d00 Kingston Technology Company Inc. DataTraveler 2.0 1GB/4GB Flash Drive / Patriot Xporter 4GB Flash Drive
<Yoques> como hago para montarlo?
<CuriousX> Yoques: ya debe estar montado en /media
<Yoques> no se puede montar,d e momento, porqué está estropeado, y le quiero hacer un dd_rescue
<CuriousX> puede estar como /media/KINGSTON
<Yoques> no sale por ninguna de ellas
<Yoques> grrrrr
<CuriousX> mmm... hace un ---> fdisk -l
<Yoques> con eso no da resultados
<CuriousX> con sudo delante ---> sudo fdisk -l
<CuriousX> fijate si lo ves
<Yoques> no sale listado
<Yoques> se me ocurre tal vez trazarle la ruta como /dev/usbmon(0-7)
<CuriousX> no se que queres hacer pero si no estas seguro de lo que no esta listado podes subir un paste
<CuriousX> mira o si no pasa un paste de ---> /var/log/dmesg
<Yoques> http://pastebin.com/g4b6w3QT
<CuriousX> que es lo que es eso
<CuriousX> ?
<CuriousX> pasa la salida de ---> sudo fdisk -l y de ---> /var/log/dmesg
<Yoques> /var/log/dmesg http://pastebin.com/uKu1DMtZ
<CuriousX> insertalo en el usb primero ovbio
<Yoques> sudo fdisk -l → http://pastebin.com/6uu8BdFq
<Yoques> CuriousX, solo tengo dos... si no es enm el que está, será en el otro
<CuriousX> no... no te lo reconoce es decir no se monta debe ser algun problema fisico no de software no se como podrias montarlo
<Yoques> ya... el asunto es que quiero rescatar cosas que hay... y no quiero rendirme...
<Yoques> es pura cabezonería
<CuriousX> claro pero si no podes ver la ubicacion no podes recuperar nada
<CuriousX> como fue se te callo que paso con ese pendrive
<Yoques> no lo se... murió sin más
<Yoques> en un windows
<CuriousX> XD
<Yoques> siempre muere algo en un win
<Yoques> curiosa abreviatura...
<CuriousX> puede ser que algun bichito hizo su trabajo sucio
<palint240> hola
<Yoques> hola palint240
<CuriousX> man hay que tenes guinbug un consejo de amigo para que no tengas mas problemas desinstalalo
<CuriousX> hay vi*
<palint240> hola yoques
<CuriousX> es mas si conectas un celular a tu guinbug puede que tengas que comprarte otro a un amigo le paso con un celular de $1.500
<Yoques> CuriousX, no entendí demasiado de lo que dijiste
<Yoques> ahhh
<Yoques> vale, eso si
<Yoques> no soy partidario para nada de win
<Yoques> solo para motherboard
<Yoques> pero descargué un live-cd de windows
<Yoques> quwe si funca, nunca más creo que necesite dejar instalado el win
<palint240> yoques
<palint240> pero
<palint240> para intsalar los drievr de un live cd
<CuriousX> ya se fue
<palint240> T_T
<palint240> quien sabe
<palint240> sobre el gallium3d
<palint240> y le direct3d que sera nativo en linux ?
<CuriousX> yo no se nada sobre gallium ni sobre direct3d =(
<palint240> T_T
<palint240> tiene msn ?
<CuriousX> tampoco @_@ tengo cuenta pero no tengo ningun cliente para MSN =(
<CuriousX> hace miles de años mo me conecto a al protocolo de tio bill
<Yoques> ayva... unetbootin es la pera limonera!!! Que maravilla de programa!!!
<Yoques> él solito me ha instalado supergrub 1 en una tarjeta de 64 mb que tenía por ahí,
<Yoques> la cual he dividido en dos porciones de 28 y 30
<Yoques> y en el otro lado, en el sdb2, le ha metido otro que desconozco pero pesaba poco
<Yoques> y ahora, para colmo, está descargando e instalando un puppy linux de 100 mb como yo necesitaba (menor de 128 mb) que también meteré en la tarjeta SD
<Yoques> o sea... que se encarga él, vamos...
<Yoques> jeje... por fin, otro merecido donativo por paypal para esta gente...
<Guisepe> hola
<Guisepe> q
<Guisepe> ¿Quien pude decirme la aplicacion para traducir un pdf de italiano a español en ubuntu 9.4?
<xangua> google docs
<xangua> 9.04 ya no tiene soporte Guisepe
<Guisepe> y cual es ?
<Guisepe> como se utiliza?
<xangua> digo gooogle transtale
<xangua> :P
<Guisepe> gooogle translate en google?
<SidVicious> buenas
<SidVicious> alguien sabría decirme por qué cuando habo un /dev/sdb1 con root me dice permiso denegado?
<SidVicious> server 10.10
<SidVicious> quiero montar un pendrive
<SidVicious> habo? jajaja hago
<Artemis3> mira dmesg si el dispositivo es realmente ese
<Artemis3> o tail -f /var/log/messages
<SidVicious> gracias artemis, soy nuevo en esto, no se si mirar los logs...
<SidVicious> por cierto entre todo lo que sale con dmesg sí hay un sdb1
<SidVicious> he probado con sbc1 ¿cd? y también me lo dice
<SidVicious> con el tail no me entero de nada :(
<Artemis3> bueno el tail en una ventana, mientras enchufas
<Artemis3> en todo caso, donde lo estas montando?
<Artemis3> algo como mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt debe servir
<SidVicious> el tema es que he leído en un post que primero hay que hacer el dmesg y fijarse en el sdb
<SidVicious> sale un sdb1
<SidVicious> luego hacer el /dev
<SidVicious> después crear una carpeta /mnt/usb
<Artemis3> es opcional, la carpeta /mnt existe ya
<SidVicious> y por último montar /dev/sdb/mnt/usb
<SidVicious> y me he quedado en el segundo paso
<Artemis3> el comando seria asi
<Artemis3> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<Artemis3> si hiciste esa carpeta
<Artemis3> pero si lo montas en /mnt no pasa nada
<Artemis3> bueno, lo monta claro
<SidVicious> entonces paso de lo que me dice con /dev/dsb1 no?
<SidVicious> y pruebo a crear carpeta y montarla
<Artemis3> si ya viste que es /dev/sdb1 pues es /dev/sdb1, y si deseas crear una carpeta hazlo
<SidVicious> ok, gracias
<SidVicious> voy al tema
<SidVicious> va a ser sbc1
<SidVicious> porque sdc1
<SidVicious> a ver que me lio
<SidVicious> va a ser sdc1
<SidVicious> porque sdb1 es otro hdd que tengo en sATA2
<SidVicious> al hacer el ls lo he comprobao
<Artemis3> bueno
<SidVicious> jejejejeje
<Artemis3> desmontalo con umount /mnt/usb
<SidVicious> en las instrucciones del post faltó ese detalle
<SidVicious> al ataquerrr!
<SidVicious> ahí está, jejeje, mercy artemis
<Artemis3> de nada
<SidVicious> una duda, hay que ejecutar dmesg para que cuando hagas el tail se vea todo?
<SidVicious> o no es necesario
<mimecar> no hace falta
<SidVicious> es para dejarlo apuntado
<SidVicious> o sea que paso del dmesg y del /dev/sdb
<Artemis3> bueno, digamos que dmesg es como less /var/log/messages
<Artemis3> otra forma de ver el log
<SidVicious> es que con el tail sí vi lo del sdc
<SidVicious> ok, gracias de nuevo
<Artemis3> tail es util para ver el final, o en tiempo real con la opcion -f
<SidVicious> entiendo
<erAbuelo> buenas
<NetOfficialInfo> Official message from freenode staff at (2010 - 11 - 21) >> HI. FROM NOW REGISTERED NICKS WILL REQUIERE A MESSAGE IN FREENODE CHANNEL FOR PREVENTING ABUSE. USE '/join #freenode' AND AFTER THAT '!keep <yournick>. REPLY FROM NICKSERV CAN TAKE A WHILE, JUST WAIT IN CHANNEL. THANKS!
<NetOfficialInfo> Official message from freenode staff at (2010 - 11 - 21) >> HI. FROM NOW REGISTERED NICKS WILL REQUIERE A MESSAGE IN FREENODE CHANNEL FOR PREVENTING ABUSE. USE '/join #freenode' AND AFTER THAT '!keep <yournick>. REPLY FROM NICKSERV CAN TAKE A WHILE, JUST WAIT IN CHANNEL. THANKS!
<cousteau> ¿quién era ese imbécil?
<mimecar> re
<aguitel> alguien uso el  famoso parche sobre el kernel ?
<mimecar> no
<egnss>            _                                 _                           _ __ ___ (_)_ __ ___   ___  ___ __ _ _ __  (_)___    __ _  __ _ _   _  | '_ ` _ \| | '_ ` _ \ / _ \/ __/ _` | '__| | / __|  / _` |/ _` | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |  __/ (_| (_| | |    | \__ \ | (_| | (_| | |_| | |_| |_| |_|_|_| |_| |_|\___|\___\__,_|_|    |_|___/  \__, |\__,_|\__, |                                                      |___/       |___/  __  _
<mimecar> la gente cada día es más idiota
<cousteau> sí, porque teniendo en cuenta que el chatzilla no pone el texto monoespaciado, y que cada vez que hay un guión bajo planta un subrayado...
<cousteau> ...y no me puedo creer que lo haya puesto todo en una sola línea
<egnss> sry; me equivoque d kanal
<mimecar> fijate antes de pegar texto
<egnss>  _ __ ___ (_)_ __ ___   ___  ___ __ _ _ __  (_)___    __ _  __ _ _   _
<egnss> | '_ ` _ \| | '_ ` _ \ / _ \/ __/ _` | '__| | / __|  / _` |/ _` | | | |
<egnss> | | | | | | | | | | | |  __/ (_| (_| | |    | \__ \ | (_| | (_| | |_| |
<egnss> |_| |_| |_|_|_| |_| |_|\___|\___\__,_|_|    |_|___/  \__, |\__,_|\__, ||_| |_| |_|_|_| |_| |_|\___|\___\__,_|_|    |_|___/  \__, |\__,_|\__, |
<egnss>                                                      |___/       |___/
<egnss> mimecar, eh¿¿
<amphorae> egnss utiliza http://pastebin.com para esas cosas y pones aqui el link
<cousteau> no, mejor que lo ponga en offtopic
<mimecar> si lo hace otra vez, tendrá un ban
<granjero> hola, al momento de hacer un bakup quiero que el nombre del archivo .tar.gz que creo tenga como parte la salida del comando date
<erUSUL> granjero: tar cvzf fichero_backup_$(date opciones).tar.gz dir/
<granjero> a ver...
<granjero> mmm erUSUL me da error porque la salida de date tiene espacios y no entiendo el manual para que la salida salga sin espacios
<erUSUL> granjero: pon comillas
<erUSUL> granjero: tar cvzf fichero_backup_"$(date opciones)".tar.gz dir/
<erUSUL> granjero: o sino pasale a datela opcion para que saque una fecha sin espacios
<granjero> erUSUL, ahi estoy porbando
<erUSUL> granjero: por ejemplo $(date +%Y_%m_%d)
<granjero> me parece que voy por el buen camino
<granjero> date +%F_%r
<granjero> erUSUL, al final el comando que quería era este : tar cvfz bakup-home-"$(date +%d-%m-%y)".tar.gz /home
<erUSUL> granjero: cuidado. esa fecha no se puede ordenar facilmente. es mas fácil si usas +%F
<granjero> erUSUL, si es por ordenarlos con poner +%y-%m-%d queda más lindo
<adriel> ayuda alguien sabe como poner el efecto nevar
<granjero> adriel, a que llamas efecto nevar?
<adriel> k en mi escritorio se vea como si nevara
<granjero> en synaptic hay un paquete que se llama "xsnow" y la descripción dice: Xsnow is a X Window application that will snow on the desktop background.Santa and his reindeer will complete your festive-season feeling.
<granjero> seguramente sea ese
<granjero> no?
<erUSUL> supongo que se refiere a algun plugin de compiz
<granjero> también encontré en google un plugin de compiz pero es complicado de instalar me parece
<granjero> http://linuxnotes.blogspot.com/2008/01/ubuntu-gutsy-installing-compiz-snow.html&anno=2
<granjero> http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es&sl=en&tl=es&u=http://linuxnotes.blogspot.com/2008/01/ubuntu-gutsy-installing-compiz-snow.html&anno=2
<granjero> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5686475/Instalar-Plugins-Extras-en-Compiz-_screensaver_-snow_-atlant.html
<granjero> erUSUL, otra pregunta. como se hace para que el comando rm borre archivos que hayan sido creados antes de x fecha
<socratesAC> hola
<socratesAC> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un xorg.conf genérico
<socratesAC> tengo uno pero me da error
<socratesAC> vesa: kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load
<socratesAC> no devices detected
<socratesAC> he desinstalado drivers de nvidia
<socratesAC> es una geforce mx440
<socratesAC> server 10.10
<socratesAC> antes del error hay un mensaje using system config file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<socratesAC> pero está vacío
<socratesAC> tendré que reinstalar el gnome?
<fosco_> socratesAC: ya no se usa el archivo xorg.conf
<fosco_> todo se autodetecta
<fosco_> el xorg.conf ya solo se usa para forzar algunas opciones
<socratesAC> entonces? cómo hago para reparar ese error?
<socratesAC> he probado dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<socratesAC> y no hace nada
<adriel> alguien sabe como puedo crear un directorio
<adriel> lo ah intentado pero la terminal siempre me dice k no encuentra la orden
<fosco_> socratesAC: que error
<fosco_> adriel: mkdir directorio
<adriel> asi es k lo hago
<fosco_> pega el error exacto
<julian> buenas buenas
<julian> xD
<adriel> me dice k no encuentra la orden cd
<fosco_> ese no es el error exacto
<julian> PREGUNTA... existe algun programa o algo que me busque recursivamente en X directorio buscando imagenes descargadas incompletas?  (Es que cuando estan incompletas al tratar de hacer thumbails. me saca errores...)
<julian> algo que me liste las imagenes que descargaron mal.... Alguien se le ocurre algo o me da una idea?
<adriel> /home/adriel/mkdir - compiz/snow-01d0ff6ec71dae4699bc990e0114569c8ad4e083.tar.gz
<mimecar> adriel: si te funciona eso serñia un milagro
<fosco_> adriel: no acabo de entender si eso es la orden, el directorio o el error
<adriel> yo no se hacer milgro
<amphorae> adriel, en que lugar quieres crear un directorio? Porque si es un area del root tienes que hacer sudo mkdir directorio
<amphorae> por ejemplo si quieres crear el directorio pepe, es mkdir pepe y en un directorio del root, sudo mkdir pepe
<adriel> esa es la orden pero me dice k no existe
<fosco_> adriel: eso no es una orden valida
<fosco_> la orden para crear un directorio es mkdir directorio
<fosco_> sin todo lo demás que te has inventado
<fosco_> por ejemplo: mkdir test
 * hashashin nas
<amphorae> adriel, tambien puedes utilizar los iconos de las carpetas, donde quieres crear el nuevo directorio haces como en windows, boton derecho, nuevo, carpeta, etc.
<adriel> hasi lo hice pero cuando escribo la orden en la terminal me dice alchivo o directorio no existe
<amphorae> que es lo que escribes exactamente?
<amphorae> adriel, escribe aqui lo que escribes en la terminal asi podemos ver cual es tu error
<julian> Quien sabe manejar imagemagik....
<amphorae> adriel, vamos a pensar que nos estas tomando el pelo...
<julian> Quiero saber si es posible tratar de identificar imagenes incompletas.
<fosco_> julian: no que yo sepa
<socratesAC> bueno al final logré arranacar gnome haciendo Xorg-configure
<socratesAC> pero ahora el problema es que siempre me lo arranca de inicio
<socratesAC> y no hay fichero xorg.conf
<fosco_> socratesAC: ya te dije q el exorg.conf ya no se usa
<socratesAC> entonces? que fichero es el que tiene la configuración de pantalla?
<julian> fosco_, mmmm mira por ejemplo tengo un programa para hacer miniaturas...  phatch procesador de fotografias por lotes
<fosco_> ninguno, se autodetecta
<socratesAC> vale, entonces solo usaría xorg.conf si quisiera cambiar algo que no se autodetecte, no?
<fosco_> exacto
<julian> fosco_, yo no se como hace pero cada que entre miles de imagenes hay 1 que le falto una milésima de pixel para completarse.. este me saca un error y no me genera las miniaturas y se bloquea... :S
<fosco_> julian: lo siento, no conozco ese programa
<julian> fosco_, o conoces algun script para generar miniaturas? que salte este problema..
<socratesAC> ahora solo me falta saber el fichero que contiene la orden de arranque al inicio
<julian> fosco_, bueno de todas formas muchas gracias... xD
<fosco_> socratesAC: quieres que no se inicie el entorno grafico?
<socratesAC> sasto, es un server
<julian> fosco_, seguire leyendo para saber que hacer con este problemita
<socratesAC> se inicará con xstart cuando lo necesite para temas muy puntuales
<socratesAC> desde consola
<fosco_> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<fosco_> si por cualquier cosa quieres volver a ponerlo: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<socratesAC> vale, pero lo podré iniciar con xstart?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> la orden es startx
<socratesAC> fenómeno, gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<socratesAC> pos no, sigue arrancando
<socratesAC> he matao antes el proceso con /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<socratesAC> y luego he puesto lo que me has dicho
<socratesAC> ctrl-alt-supr
<socratesAC> reinincia y sigue apareciendo
<socratesAC> no creo que influya que el Xorg-configure haya creado un xor.conf.new, en carpeta root
<socratesAC> no tiene sentido
<socratesAC> pero yo lo digo por si acaso
<socratesAC> tendrá que haber alguna orden en otro fichero de arranque, no?
<recorcholisss> Help please: http://pastebin.com/pZdu600P
<m4v> recorcholisss: ?
<recorcholisss> Que quiero que el script me loguee como root y continúe el script
<m4v> ejecuta el script con sudo
<recorcholisss> Em, es que quiero implementar un whiptail que me pida la contraseña, por eso lo pregunto..
<mimecar> sudo pide la contraseña
<m4v> recorcholisss: whiptail?
<recorcholisss> A ver si me explico...
<recorcholisss> Script que quiero hacer:   whiptail --passwordbox " Password " 10 40     Si he introducido la contraseña, me loguea como root, sinó, se sale del programa. Entiendes?
<m4v> recorcholisss: si lo que querés es un dialogo gráfico que te pida password usas gksudo
<recorcholisss> Pero lo quiero en el terminal ... con whiptail..
<m4v> gksudo gedit por ejemplo
<recorcholisss> Es para no tener que hacer otro script que me abra este con gksu, para así tenerlo todo en un mismos cript..
<m4v> si por "loguear como root" te refieres a una sesión gráfica con privilegios de root, eso no es muy recomendable de hacer
<recorcholisss> em? Digo, que me loguee como root en el terminal y prosiga el script
<m4v> hacé "su" y ponés el password de root, para que querés complicarla con whiptail?
<recorcholisss> Simplemente porque quiero y me parece más bonito T_T
<mimecar> ...
<m4v> es rascarte la oreja derecha con el brazo izquierdo.
<recorcholisss> Lo sé..
<ocesno_> como se llama el plugin de compiz que muestra todas las ventanas activas en todos los escritorios en uno solo?
<ocesno_> no el de la anillo
<ocesno_> se ve plano en un solo escritorio
<m4v> recorcholisss: suerte con eso, no tengo idea.
<recorcholisss> m4v: ok, grax jeje
<ocesno_> porque el cambiador de aplicaciones estatica ese no es el que digo yo
<ocesno_> es parecido pero las ventanas estas ordenadas en el escritorio
<fosco_> ocesno_: expo
<fosco_> perdon, es el escalar
<ocesno_> gracias fosco es plugin mas util que tiene esto y no me acordaba
<avila92> hi
<avila92> hola?
<socratesAC> hola, alguien me puede decir cómo arrancar en modo terminal en server 10.10; me inicia en modo gráfico
<avila92> ingresar en modo terminal que cosa?
<socratesAC> cuando arranque el pc
<mimecar> inicia con el runlevel 3
<avila92> aw
<socratesAC> probé update-rc.d gdm remove y no va
<mimecar> aunque la versión server hace eso por defecto (solo tiene consola(
<m4v> mimecar: ubuntu no usa los runlevels como los otras distros :/
<socratesAC> ya, pero metí mano a la configuración y tuve que hacer un Xorg-configure
<m4v> todos los runlevels desde 2 para arriba son lo mismos
<socratesAC> para restaurar
<socratesAC> tengo nociones básicas
<socratesAC> algún fichero que haya que modificar?
<mimecar> socratesAC: no tendrías que tener xorg ni gnome
<socratesAC> lo necesito para temas muy puntuales
<socratesAC> quiero que inicie en consola, y poder arrancar con startx en alguna ocasión
<socratesAC> también he leido que modificando /etc/init/gdm.conf funciona, pero se me queda parado después de cargar apache2
<socratesAC> en algún fichero estará la orden de iniciar las X, no?
<socratesAC> sabeis si hay otro canal irc donde pueda preguntar? en castellano
<mimecar> de ubuntu no
<erUSUL> como modificaste /etc/init/gdm.conf ?
<m4v> socratesAC: estoy mirando, el tema que lo el upstart es medio nuevo para mí aún
<socratesAC> puse una # en la linea exec gdm-binary $CONFIG_FILE
<socratesAC> m4v; ok, perdona la impaciencia, jeje
<m4v> socratesAC: creo que se puede agregar "never" en la directiva de start on, tipo start on (never and filesystem
<m4v> (en el gdm.conf)
<erUSUL> socratesAC: deberias poner # en las lineas que van de start on a las que dicen stop on al principo del script
<socratesAC> voy echarle un vistazo, gracias
<erUSUL> socratesAC: o lo que dice m4v ; lo que tu hiciste va a dar problemas
<m4v> poné "never" entonces, es menos trabajo que mandar # a todo y capaz más seguro
<erUSUL> socratesAC: la otra opcion es poner text en las opciones del kernel sino recuerdo mal ( en grub )
<erUSUL> !runlevels
<kubot> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<socratesAC> y el premio es para...
<socratesAC> jejejej m4v
<socratesAC> funcionó con el never
<socratesAC> muchas gracias a todos
<adrigm> Hola, una duda
<adrigm> cuando instalas paquetes del estilo
<adrigm> xxxx-doc
<adrigm> osea la documentacion del paquete
<adrigm> luego donde puedes encontrarla?
<mimecar>  /usr/share/doc por ejemplo
<mimecar> depende del programa
<taitustito> hola
<adrigm> mimecar, es una biblioteca
<adrigm> mirare a ver
<taitustito> quiero hacr una consulta. Yo tengo un disco portable en el que tengo muchas cosas. No quiero perder los datoa. Pero tengo una imagen de linux dsl-4.4.10-syslinux que me gustaria que se ejecute colocando lo en se disco
<mimecar> taitustito: que es linux dsl ?
<taitustito> si copio el contenido de la imagen, y lo ejecuto desde la pc, andara directamente del dico portable???
<taitustito> es una imagen de linux mint, que es bien liviano segn dicen para ver si anda en una pc con muy pocos recursos
<mimecar> si usas unetbootin debería funcionar
<mimecar> pero si los datos son importantes tendrías que tener una copia
<taitustito> y si, pero el portable es mas grande que mi disco rigido ;P
<mimecar> haz la prueba con una memoria usb
<dzup2> una pc con muy pocos recursos y con la opcion de boot en usb es extraño.
<taitustito> voy a probar. Saludos
<taitustito> eso quiero probar
<dzup2> quien tiene idea el porque gnome cuando doy click a algo necesito mover el raton para que continue ejecutandose y aparezca la ventana? esto si es extraño
<m4v> dzup2: ni idea.
<m4v> nunca lo ví eso :/
<nfqs> no estará malo el mouse?
<nfqs> y que moviendolo recien envíe el evento de clic
<dzup2> hmm ya se porque, y esta arreglado, el moused esta peleando con hald sobre el control segun un post
<dzup2> ahorita regreso, voy a reiniciar
<mimecar> un ratón peleando con hald para obtener el control
<mimecar> dichosa matrix...
<dzup2> eso era :)
 * dzup2 ve a google todo un sabio :)
<nfqs> todavía con hal?
<nfqs> si ahora todo es con udev
<dzup2> esque yo si tengo un linux de los linux :p
<dzup2> version "patito" :)
<nfqs> LFS o Slackware?
<jknbu> buenas tardes
<david1> hola a todos
<david1> tengo el siguiente problema, he instalado lubuntu-desktop con synaptic para probar y como no me funcionaba bien, lo he desinstalado. ahora ubuntu no me arranca, se queda con el logo de ubuntu. como puedo recuperar mi inicio de sesion de gnome? se que todo esta instalado bien porque cuando se queda como parado abro la consola, inicio sesion y escribiendo startx vuelvo a mi escritorio de gnome
<david1> alguien por aqui?
<david1> :)
<Yoques> sips
<Yoques> canta
<Yoques> ah, yaleo
<david1> :)
<Yoques> tienes varias opciones
<Yoques> de entrada espera que mire lo que es "lubuntu"
<david1> ahh es con lxde
<david1> pero ya lo desinstale todo
<david1> con synaptic
<Yoques> entonces lo único tal vez es que ahora no te arranca directo, no?
<david1> claro, supongo q ubuntu intenta arrancar el lxde q he desinstalado
<david1> quiero q coja gnome por defecto
<Yoques> a mi se me ocurre lo siguiente:
<Yoques> sudo aptitude install gdm
<Yoques> o xdm
<Yoques> o kdm
<david1> pero gdm ya esta instalado
<Yoques> de ahí lo he resuelto muchas veces
<Yoques> solo que tal veza haya cosas mucho más sencillas
<david1> porque con startx entra con toda mi configuracion guay
<dzup2> nomas que lo reset gmd asi: sudo ln -s /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/; sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop    <---prueba haber si funciona
<Yoques> digamos que lo que te falta es un startup manager
<david1> eso si, pero se que está, lo unico q no esta seleccionado para q se inicie
 * dzup2 lo dije y no lo repito
<david1> dzup2, qué dijiste? jaja
 * mama21mama 0/
<dzup2> reset gdm a defaults y reboot
<david1> eso como se hace?
<david1> eso es lo q quiero
<david1> gdm como default
<david1> ahi va, ya leo joer
<david1> sorry
<dzup2> sudo ln -s /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/; logout;     cuando regrese ejecutas: sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<dzup2> la ultima linea es si quieres parar gdm por comenzar, si esque usas otro
<dzup2> en todo caso si despues del logout todo bien ignora lo ultimo
<david1> a ver, acabo de ejecutar el primero
<david1> voy a hacer logout y vuelvo
<david1> a ver q pasa
<david1> nada, sigue igual
<david1> jo
<david1> si reinstalo gdm con synaptic? se seleccionara como default?
<dzup2> si
<dzup2> pero dices que ya esta instalado
<david1> si, y funciona
<david1> cuando se queda parado en el arranque
<david1> doy ctrl-alt-f1
<david1> y asi me puedo logar
<david1> luego escribo startx
<david1> y todo funciona
<david1> y arranca gnome, compiz sin problemas
<david1> menos mal que me acordaba del startx ese jajaja, sino ahí me quedo pq en consola yo no sé hacer nada jaja
<dzup2> suena como su /etc/gdm/gdm.conf <---creo asi se llama en xmm** tiene no en lugar de yes
<dzup2> xdmcp    busque que dice /etc/gdm/gdm.conf   esa variable
<david1> custom.conf
<david1> pone, default sesion=gnome
<david1> timeloginenable=false
<david1> automaticlogin=false etc etc
<Yoques> david1, a mi me sale esto:
<Yoques> http://pastebin.com/17AAPWnE
<Yoques> solo que le acabo de cambiar el delay a 2 segundos
<david1> pero porque tu tienes login automatico verdad?
<Yoques> sips
<Yoques> soy más chulo que un ocho, y un confiao de la vida
<david1> jeje, no si no hay problema, pero yo quiero mi ventana de login joer
<dzup2> eso es bueno, nunca te pongas paranoico :)
<david1> para q isntalaria el lxde ese
<Yoques> david1, lo hecho hecho está
<david1> ya jeje, a lo hecho pecho
<david1> pero ya te digo, si no me acuerdo del comando startx no tendria ni irc para intentar resolverlo jaja
<david1> pues nada, voy a probar reinstall gdm con synaptic a ver si hay suerte
<Yoques> ahora resuelve el entuerto, y como le dijeron a Boabdil: llora como un informático lo que no supiste defender como un hombre
<Yoques> xDDD
<david1> ah mira, hay un gnome-session-bin, pruebo a reinstalar solo ese?
<david1> reinstale gnome-session, voy a reiniciar a ver si eso ha hecho el truco
<david1> ahora vuelvo
<david1> pues no ha habido suerte, jope!
<david1> a ver reinstalando gdm...
<Yoques> jeje
<Yoques> desgraciadamente, me he visto en esas mchas veces... y a veces lo único que me ha valido ha sido lo siguiente:
<Yoques> instalar xdm
<Yoques> luego borrar gdm
<Yoques> reinstalar gdm
<Yoques> y borrar xdm
<david1> joer
<Yoques> y listos
<david1> bueno pues voy a probar
<david1> voy a ver si solo al reinstalar gdm se soluciona, sino haré eso
<david1> ale, gdm reinstalado, voy a reiniciar a ver, ahora vuelvo
<david1> jooo, no ha funcionado
<david1> jajaja
<david1> bueno a ver, como era esa solución
<david1> primero instalo xdm y desinstalo gdm verdad?
<david1> luego reinicio y hago lo contrario?
<nfqs> a lo mejor si desinstalas con un purge
<nfqs> o sea que te borre las configuraciones
<nfqs> y luego instalas el paquete de nuevo
<Yoques> david1, o diréctamente desinstala gdm
<Yoques> y le metes xdm
<Yoques> y listos
<david1> a ver
<Yoques> 2 minutos en total
<david1> me sale una ventana q elija mi default display manager
<david1> gdm o xdm
<david1> ?
<david1> es una ventana de configuracion de xdm
<david1> supongo q elijo xdm no? acabo de desinstalar gdm
<Yoques> sips
<david1> y ahora reinicio antes de volver a poner gdm y quitar xdm o no hace falta?
<Yoques> prueba si con eso ya te sirve
<david1> vale, reinicio a ver, ya vengo
<EGCdigital> con el kernel que viene en el 10.10 la pc de mi hermanito ya no suspende
<EGCdigital> antes lo hacia
<EGCdigital> a que se debe?
<Yoques> EGCdigital, mira a ver si está listado algún bug
<Yoques> reinicio, que me estoy modificando el grub: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId802943
<Yoques> OOOOOhhhhh... queda preciooooosoooooo
<Yoques> jajajaja... en lo que pierde uno el tiempo...
<Bunghi> Hola. Tengo un problema con VMware. Cuando lo abro, después de 2-3 min el sistema se queda totalmente bloqueado, ni siquiera se mueve el raton..
<Yoques> dame buenas noticias, david1
<david1> buff, malisimas
<Yoques> wooooooooooo
<david1> estoy en usb live
<Yoques> no arrancaba?
<david1> todo iwal pero ahora startx tampoco inicia mi escritorio
<Yoques> xstar y otras más así
<david1> esque no me sabia ninguno más xd
<Yoques> de todos modos, podrías haberle hecho en linea de comandos lo mismo:
<david1> y encima en ubuntu 10.4 live no hay irc
<Yoques> sudo aptitude install xdm- gdm
<david1> y he tenido q instalar pidgin jaja
<david1> ahhh eso
<david1> tenia q conectar para preguntar los comandos
<david1> soy un noob
<Yoques> todos lo somos
<Yoques> unos menos que otros
<david1> el problema esq no tendré internet
<Yoques> ??
<david1> no se como conectar mi wifi en consola
<Yoques> ahhh
<Yoques> pues...no hay modo de tener cable?
<david1> y encima comparto internet con el vecino, tendre q bajar a su casa jeje
<david1> entonces hago sudo aptitute install gdm
<david1> y como desinstalo xdm desde consola
<david1> sudo aptitude remove xdm?
<david1> vaya rollo jaja
<EGCdigital> 4-0
<EGCdigital> teves
<EGCdigital> :)
<david1> por cierto, si conecto el cable en consola, se conectara solo a internet?
<david1> una pregunta, y si reinstalo desde el usb? y ya
<david1> pero tengo datos en /home, se quedarán ahí no?
<david1> total, tenia muchos problemas con 10.10 no me importaria volver a 10.4
<awueloarrekinte> irie
<david1> alguien por aqui? voy a reinstalar ubuntu, tenia una partición dedicada para /home, si no la formateo, puedo volver a usarla para montar /home y se quedarán los datos ahí?
<awueloarrekinte> do
<awueloarrekinte> si
<awueloarrekinte> perdon
<m4v> !enter, awueloarrekinte
<kubot> awueloarrekinte: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<david1> jeje
<Yoques> ehhh!!! david1 disculpa
<david1> entonces pongo particion manual, sda1 monto / y formateo, sda2 monto /home y no formateo y mis datos de /home seguiran igual verdad? además, si cojo el mismo nombre de usurio, reutilizará la carpeta de usuario que ya tengo?
<Yoques> que no estaba ala casoç
<awueloarrekinte> m4v: perdon, me equivoque al poner los dedos en el teclado, y la lie
<Yoques> para instalar o desinstalar, te vale lo mismo, solo que añadiendo "-" al final
<david1> no pasa nada yoques, voy a reinstalar, me ayudas con esa ultima pregunta?
<Yoques> sudo aptitude install xdm- gdm
<david1> ahhh
<mimecar> david1: haz un backup de tu home
<david1> yoques, al final voy a reinstalar ubuntu, porque actualice a 10.10 y tengo otros problemas que no me gustan
<Yoques> dale, pues...
<david1> mime, tengo sitio en mi live usb solo para lo más importante, pero en teoria, debería funcionar verdad?
<Yoques> yo nunca lo he hecho, lo de la home a parte... pero dudo que haya grandes problemas... mientras le digas que monte bien cada cosa...
<mimecar> tienes un backup de todos los datos del ordenador (incluido windows si lo tienes)?
<david1> no, solo tengo ubuntu
<Critical_ErRoR> Holas! ;)
<awueloarrekinte> irie
<david1> wow, en verdad no
<david1> me habia olvidado de q tengo windows en virtualbox
<david1> buf
<david1> bueno me voy a arriesgar, q le den a los datos jajaja
<mimecar> si tus datos no son importantes adelante
<david1> nada importante
<david1> lo importante ya lo pase al usb
<david1> buf, ya estoy rezando....
<david1> ojalá utilice la carpeta antigua de mi usuario, sería la caña
<david1> ahora os cuento
<Critical_ErRoR> Cuando prendo la compu me sale el menu de ubuntu para elegir el sistema operativo. En ese listado hay sistemas operativos que ya no existen. Me podrian decir como eliminarlos de la lista?
<david1> edita menu.lst
<david1> en /boot/grub
<david1> no?
<david1> :)
<mimecar> david1: no
<david1> ohh, ya no es asi?
<mimecar> menu.lst solo es para grub 1
<david1> buah, si esque soy un anticuado jeje
<awueloarrekinte> con un update grub n odeberia bastar
<awueloarrekinte> no deberia*
<Critical_ErRoR> Hola mime! te veo siempre aca :)
<david1> por cierto, empathy no conecta a irc?
<Critical_ErRoR> simplemente escribo update grub en la consola?
<awueloarrekinte> con privilegios de root
<arp-> sudo update-grub
<david1> uff q suste, me ha salido un error de instalación que dice que ha fallado apt para instalar paquetes adicionales del cd, eso es porque estoy instalando desde usb live?
<david1> susto*
<mimecar> has comprobado la ISO antes de instalar?
<arp-> se
<arp-> debe estar buscando en media/cdrom
<arp-> y no en el usb
<Kurogane> alguien me podria ayudar como configurar neatx, ya lo tengo instalado pero apartir de ahi no se que hacer para ver mi desktop remoto.
<david1> por suerte, parece que se ha puesto a descargarlos de internet
<Critical_ErRoR> buenisimo!! muchas gracias!
<Critical_ErRoR> despues les cuento
<arp-> rok
<david1> 90% !! qué curiosidad tengo por ver que ha hecho con /home y si ha reutilizado la carpeta de usuario que ya tenia
<mimecar> depende si le has dicho que formatee home
<david1> nooo
<david1> le he dicho q no, solo que formate / en sda1 y deje intacto /home en sda2
<david1> por cierto, se debe usar ext4 ya?? oigo a mucha gente q todavia usa ext3
<mimecar> si
<arp-> sep
<david1> guay
<arp-> ext4 anda perfectamente
<david1> pues 94% ahora veré si tengo mis datos :P
<david1> buah debe estar instalando todos los idiomas del mundo, lleva descargando paquetes de idiomas media hora jajaja
<mimecar> si acabas de empezar ahora mismo como dices que llevas media hora?
<david1> jajaj, media hora es un decir en españa
<cousteau> ¿qué tal está el LibreOffice? me lo voy a instalar para probar
<david1> soz
<david1> se llama asi cousteau? o te refieres a openoffice?
<mimecar> cousteau: en windows es inestable
<cousteau> lo único, que si alguien conoce un PPA de LibreOffice para 64 bits, lo agradecería...
<david1> ha salido otro office libre? que bueno, quiero probarlo
<mimecar> david1: es el mismo que el openoffice
<david1> ahh, un fork?
<david1> o esque cambió de nombre?
<mimecar> un fork
<david1> ah okas
<david1> mimecar, sabes si hay algun addon para usar irc en empathy?
<mimecar> no lo se
<cousteau> david1: sí, lo tienes que instalar aparte
<cousteau> aunque es bastante malo, aún no soporta casi ningún comando de IRC
<david1> jo, me parecio extraño que no pudiese conectarme a irc con ubuntu live por defecto
<david1> antes se podia
<david1> tube q instalar pidgin
<david1> tuve*
<cousteau> tienes que instalar el paquete "telepathy-idle"
<david1> ok, lo haré en cuanto se acabe de instalar el sistema
<david1> olé, instalación acabada! reinicio y vuelvo!
<cousteau> no sé si hace falta reiniciar...
<david1> si, estaba instalando ubuntu xd, estoy en version live
<david1> :)
<david1> ya vuelvo
<cousteau> ah, entonces sí -_-
<cousteau> bien, he puesto un montón de .debs en una carpeta, y he creado el Packages.gz con un comando raro... ahora a ver si averiguo cómo lo añado a repos
<Yoques> cousteau, hay programas que lo hacen automatico
<cousteau> es añadir una línea, no necesito que sea automático, sólo tengo que saber qué línea pongo
<help_me> Hola! saludos a todos, tengo un problema
<help_me> tengo instalado WINE en ubuntu 10.4 y quiero jugar Counter Strike pero cuando lo ejecuto y le doy permisos de ejecucion me dice que el archivo es corrupto
<help_me> ya probe con varios counter strike y me dice lo mismo
<help_me> alguien sabe el porque de ese error?
<help_me> Gracias desde ya..
<mama21mama> help_a mi me anda.
<cousteau> si lo ejecutas desde línea de comandos te dice algo?
<cousteau> además, seguro que lo estás abriendo con Wine y no con el gestor de archivadores?
<help_me> cousteau me dice esto exactamente "The setup files are corrupted. Please obtain a new copy of the program"
<help_me> me lo dice en todos los cs que pongo
<mama21mama> esta roto el exe
<mama21mama> usa otro.
<mama21mama> o el mismo nuevamente copiado.
<help_me> he usado todos
<help_me> y no pasa nada -.-
<mama21mama> borralos y copialos en otro lugar
<mama21mama> es el instalador?
<help_me> si
<help_me> el instaladir
<help_me> instalador*
<mama21mama> en terminal
<mama21mama> pone
<mama21mama> tiene un solo exe en el scritorio?
<help_me> si
<mama21mama> wine /home/mama/Escritorio/*.exe
<mama21mama> hace eso en terminal
<mama21mama> mm
<mama21mama> wine ~/Escritorio/*.exe
<help_me> mama?=
<mama21mama> esta seria lo correcto.
<mama21mama> si mi alias.
<mama21mama> xD
<help_me> me da el mismo error
<mama21mama> mv ~/wine ~/wine.old
<mama21mama> hace eso
<mama21mama> luego hace: wine ~/Escritorio/*.exe
<mama21mama> este es el correcto: mv ~/.wine ~/.wine.old
<cousteau> mama21mama: y el . de .wine?
<cousteau> ah
<help_me> nada..
<mama21mama> usa otro exe
<help_me> ahi
<mama21mama> dejalo normal: mv ~/.wine.old ~/.wine
<help_me> me lo tomo
<mama21mama> si?
<help_me> puse el mv ~/.wine ~/.wine.old
<mama21mama> antes que hiciste?
<help_me> eso puse
<mama21mama> luego?
<mama21mama> seguro tenia virus el wine. xD
<help_me> ahora me sale mi alias@pc~$
<help_me> ahora que pongo
<mama21mama> wine ~/Escritorio/*.exe
<help_me> me jodo
<help_me> da igual
<mama21mama> tine el exe roto.
<mama21mama> o borralo y usa otro
<mama21mama> a los mejor el error es darle permisos raros al *.exe
<help_me> es normal que cuando inicio ubuntu me salgan unas letras
<help_me> una pantalla negra con mucho texto
<help_me> y luego aparesca la pantalla de inicio de sesion
<mama21mama> no tendras splash por defecto,
<mama21mama> o como se llame.
<mama21mama> es el grafiquito de inicio
<help_me> tengo todo descontrolado este pc
<help_me> se me desconfiguro todo
<help_me> y no se porque
<mama21mama> por instalar deb anda saber de donde.
<mama21mama> o por tener muchos usuarios.
<pablohn> Hola a todos
<pablohn> busco un cliente multiplataforma (msn,gmail, facebook) que permita hablar por videoconferencia
<rdos> hola a todos ¿alguien sabe algo sobre inform7?
<mama21mama> pablohn, pidgin
<pablohn> no tiene videoconferencia :S
<mama21mama> depende la red que uses?
<mama21mama> depende la red que uses..
<pablohn> mama21mama, msn
<mama21mama> video conferencia nada mejor que skype
<mama21mama> podes usar vidoconferencia con amsn y luego pidgin cona las demas cuentas.
<pablohn> mama21mama, es que tiene que ser obligatoriamente por red msn
<mama21mama> use amsn
<pablohn> mama21mama, no es para mí, es para un amigo
<pablohn> mama21mama, me ha dicho que amsn no le funciona
<mama21mama> es que debe instalar mas cosas.
<pablohn> mama21mama, no le llega la invitación
<pablohn> mama21mama, qué cosas?
<Laurence> pablohn, utilizo amsn y skype
<Laurence> pablohn, a mi me funciona perfecamente el amsn en 8 maquinas diferentes, incluso una macbook
<Laurence> pablohn, y es el amsn asi nomas, instalado en ubuntu desde synaptic
<Yoques> pablohn, tienes empathy
<wendico> hola yoques, soy david, el nick estaba ocupado xd
<wendico> ya reinstale y todo guay
<Yoques> genial wendico
<wendico> hasta se quedó la carpeta /home antigua con todos los datos y todo, estoy muy contento
<wendico> incluso las configuraciones se mantuvieron
<Yoques> jeje
<Yoques> pues ideal, no?
<visone_selektah> irie
<wendico> sii, ya tengo ventana de login jaja
<wendico> hola, alguien sabe como hacer para que en el arranque, en lugar de salir un cursor parpadeando salga el eco de las cosas q está haciendo al arrancar?
<dzup2> y todo por no regresar gdm a default :p tubiste que reintalar el sistema heh
<wendico> jaja, solo por eso nooo
<wendico> pero fundamentalmente si jaja
<wendico> esque no tenia cable para conectar con el router tambien
<dzup2> wendico: cuando veas ese cursor pulsa <ESC>
<wendico> dzup2, y hay algún sitio donde pueda configurar eso por defecto, queda muy feo un cursor ahí
<wendico> si no, puedo poner una imagen o un logo o algo?
<wendico> por cierto dzup2, lo del gdm fue la gota q colmó el vaso, pero tenia ganas de volver a 10.4, 10.10 me daba muchos problemas
<dzup2> wendico: ni idea
<wendico> y una pregunta más, sabes como configurar la ventana de login? creo recordar que podía instalar algo para cambiar el tema de la ventana de login, te acuerdas que era lo que tenia q instalar?
<dzup2> click en systema > administracion > login algo
<dzup2> usuarios y grupos podria ser
<dzup2> pero hay otra opcion , bueno en mi gnome ingles se llama login
<wendico> ostras! a lo mejor podia a ver picado ahi para resolver mi problema de gdm, ahora veo que puedo elegir que gestor de sesiones tengo por defecto en sistema-administracion- login
<wendico> jajajajajaja
<dzup2> pues eso mismo te decia anteriorimente
<wendico> ahh esa a sido otra cagada al instalar, voy e instalé en castellano, me gusta más en inglés!
<dzup2> te lo puse como 20 veses heh
<wendico> joo, pues que empane que llevaba yo jaja
<dzup2> y no ocupas rteinstalar para meterlo en ingles
<wendico> jaja, no no voy a reinstalar, seguro que hay una forma para cambiarlo a castellano, no tengo ganas de volver a instalar
<cousteau> no qierías cambiarlo a inglés?
<Ubux> soporte de idiomas eliges el que quieras
<wendico> en el login escogi ingles pero no ha cambiado todo
<dzup2> mueve lo que te dice Ubux
<awueloarrekinte_> tan facil como cambiar el idioma o como mucho instalar el paquete y elegirlo
<wendico> ok perfecto
<wendico> ya lo hice desde soporte idiomas
<wendico> puse ingles system wide
<wendico> gracias chicos
<awueloarrekinte_> ok man!!
<ubunteros_unidos> hola
<drakeman> hey muchachos
<drakeman> se que aqui todos uasn ubuntu y que todos me diran ahh es lo maximo
<drakeman> pero alguien mas objetivo me podria decir que tan bueno es el ubuntu actual con respecto a sus versinoes anteriores y a otras distros?
<ubunteros_unidos> yo lo acabo de instalar y la verdad me quedo sorprendido
<ubunteros_unidos> la verdad es que se consigue ayuda por todos lados para la instalación
<Laurence> Siempre las nuevas versiones de Ubuntu son MUY superiores a las anteriores, a menos que tu maquina sea obsoleta, actualizar es lo mas aconsejable.
<drakeman> ubunteros_unidos,  gracias,
<drakeman> Laurence,  thankas
<ubunteros_unidos> eso si, debes tener paciencia para ciertos controladores (drivers) de diversos fabricantes
<drakeman> es que se ve interesante probarlo pq actualmente uso otra distro
<ubunteros_unidos> pero yo diria que el 90 % de los dispositivos funcionan con Linux
<ubunteros_unidos> cual distro usas?
<drakeman> el sombrero azul
<drakeman> :D
<ubunteros_unidos> jeje
<ubunteros_unidos> Hay muchisimas opciones en el mundo Linux
<ubunteros_unidos> personalmente me gusta Ubuntu
<drakeman> yo lo use una vez, creo que hsta la ersion 10:94
<drakeman> digo 10:04
<drakeman> y lo deje
<ubunteros_unidos> si, ahora están por la versión 10.10 que es la que tengo
<ubunteros_unidos> y que te motivo a dejarlo
<ubunteros_unidos> ????
<ubunteros_unidos> o mejor dicho por qué lo dejaste?
<drakeman> mm
<drakeman> ubunteros_unidos,  me gusta fedora
<drakeman> :D
<drakeman> pero me llama la atencion las caracteristicas y como se ve este nuevo ubuntu
<drakeman> luce interesante
<ubunteros_unidos> además es muy intuitivo
<ubunteros_unidos> para los nuevos usuarios
<ubunteros_unidos> como yo
<drakeman> ubunteros_unidos,  bueno yo no soy tan nuevo
<drakeman> ni tan viejo
<drakeman> ya tengo un rato usando linux
<drakeman> como 2 años
<drakeman> creo
<drakeman> o quizas espere a que ubuntu implemente wayland en vez de X
<wendico> ubuntu es la caña, mientras no tengas ningún problema xd, en cuanto tienes problemas se vuelve demasiado complejo
<ubunteros_unidos> Hablando de todo un poco, alguien ha probado conectar al chat del live messenger desde Ubuntu
<ubunteros_unidos> ???
<ubunteros_unidos> es lo único que no he podido hacer
<srinux> algun ipod manager bueno ??????
<mama21mama> srinux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<drakeman> ubunteros_unidos,  lo probare en una maquina virtual
<mama21mama> no anda en wine ubunteros_unidos
<mama21mama> a no ser que juntes los archivos necesarios que faltan.
<vlad> buenas tardes
<vlad> como les va
<vlad> tengo una consulta
<vlad> estoy instalando el nuevo ubuntu 10.10
<ubunteros_unidos> mama21mama, a mi ni me deja entrar a la pagina de windows live
<mama21mama> si claro pero tu dices el cliente ?
<wendico> pero si el chat de windows live funciona por defecto con todos los progamas de chat de ubuntu
<mama21mama> solo intenta bajarolo y lo haces andar con wine.
<wendico> pero para que?
<mama21mama> el cliente dice el.
<wendico> si puedes conectar con pidgin, empathy....
<Laurence> ubunteros_unidos, yo chateo con cualquiera de mis contactos que esté conectado, que más se necesita? La comunicad Linux es una comunidad en serio...
<wendico> y si necesitas video conferencia con amsn
<mama21mama> ubunteros_unidos, puedes usar pidgin
<ubunteros_unidos> drakeman, si tienes windows lo puedes instalar con wime para probar, es mejor que una maquina virtual
<mama21mama> es muy simpatico como el windows live messenger
<vlad> alguien ha tenido problemas con ubuntu 10.10? mi teclado y mouse no responden cuando hago boot desde el live cd
<vlad> el mismo disco me dja instalar sin problemas en una maquina virtual
<mama21mama> nvidia tienes?
<vlad> alguna sugerencia?
<Laurence> Bah, lo que es no tener nada importante que hacer...
<mama21mama> debo ir a visitar a mi abuela al geriátrico o esto.
<mama21mama> o hacer deporte.
<wendico> la verdad q he oido muchos problemas ya con 10.10 yo hoy regresé a 10.4 y todo resuelto
<ubunteros_unidos> bueno, la verdad que ni con wine, ni con amsn, mesene, ni desde mozilla me funcionan el windows live messenger
<mama21mama> pensándolo bien... en min voy hacer deportes,.
<drakeman> ubunteros_unidos,  wine para instalar ubuntu en windows?
<drakeman> ubunteros_unidos,  uso fedora
<mama21mama> ubunteros_unidos, con pidgin pruebe
<vlad> estoy intentando mudarme a 10.10
<drakeman> ubunteros_unidos,  o kopete
<drakeman> :D
<wendico> ubunteros_unidos, tienes bien la contraseña?
<vlad> porque mi antiguo 9.04 me dijo
<ubunteros_unidos> drakeman, perdon eso era por si tenias acceso a windows, lo podias instalar con wubi
<vlad> que no iba a actualizarse mas
<drakeman> ah ok jejje
<drakeman> ahora si
<ubunteros_unidos> wendico, si teengo bien la contraseña
<wendico> y lo que ocurre es que no puedes conectar a tu chat de la red msn?
<wendico> con ningun programa de ubuntu?
<vlad> como puedo conservar una version viejita 9.04 y seguir al dia??
<mama21mama> ubunteros_unidos, pidgin elige protocolo msn y ya.
<wendico> exacto
<ubunteros_unidos> drakeman, ya he probado kopete y nada
<wendico> jaja
<drakeman> wubi, voy a probart a ver
<wendico> que movida ubunteros_unidos
<ubunteros_unidos> wendico, ningun programa me deja conectar al messenger
<mama21mama> vlad, sistema de archivo de la nueva version en otro lugar igual que la home nueva.
<wendico> brb cambio de cliente
<virusuy> hay un problema con los certificados de msn y kopete
<virusuy> dejenme buscarle la solucion
<virusuy> se que la habia visto por algun blog
<virusuy> se que no es la solucion, pero un workaround seria usar emesene :-P
<ubunteros_unidos> el problema es que la mayoria de mis amigos usan el MSN
<ubunteros_unidos> a ustedes les funciona?
<virusuy> ubunteros_unidos: a mi si
<virusuy> pero te da alagun error o algo ?
<ubunteros_unidos> es que no conecta
<mama21mama> <ubunteros_unidos> wendico, ningun programa me deja conectar al messenger | proba http://www.meebo.com/ si no anda es por que algo pones mal.
<ubunteros_unidos> mama21mamavoy a probar a ver
<virusuy> ubunteros_unidos: estaras ingresando correctamente usuario y contraseña ?
<wendico> hay alguna manera de desactivar los mensajes offline de las mensajeria de msn con pidgin? sabeis algo?
<wendico> no quiero q me puedan mandar offline chats ni quiero verlos
<ubunteros_unidos> virusuy, si, lo raro es que si puedo ingresar a otros clientes
<ubunteros_unidos> pero al msn, no
<mama21mama> andubo?
<virusuy> ubunteros_unidos: pero en otras PC te pasa lo mismo?
<ubunteros_unidos> virusuy, no solo en esta que tiene ubunto
<virusuy> ubunteros_unidos: abre una terminal
<virusuy> y ejecuta emesene
<virusuy> y logueate
<wendico> ubunteros_unidos: recuerdo que en la ultima versión de live msn hay una cosa nueva que le llama "locations" y que especifica los sitios desde donde estas conectado
<virusuy> luego copia en www.pastebin.com lo que te salta
<wendico> ubunteros_unidos: ahora puedes estar conectado de muchos sitios a la vez, ponerles un nombre y desabilitar y habilitar lugares desde los que te puedes conectar. Tambien puedes desconectar un lugar conectado y ver todos los sitios desde donde estás conectado.... etc etc etc. Puede que con esta configuración hayas prohibido la conexión desde tu ubuntu
<wendico> la unica manera de revisarlo, es utilizando el cliente de mocosoft, ubunteros_unidos
<ubunteros_unidos> wendico, si eso es lo que me esta raro, ni desde wine accesa
<ubunteros_unidos> ni desde web para ser exacto
<wendico> jajaja
<wendico> y en otro computador si?
<mama21mama> ubunteros_unidos, usted le erro la clave.
<ubunteros_unidos> pareciera ser que Microsoft tiene algo en contra de mi ubuntu
<mama21mama> pida la clave al mail alternativo.
<nfqs> creo que hace poco apareció un problema en pidgin con un certificado SSL
<mama21mama> si a muchos le afecto eso.
<wendico> nfqs, cierto, pero se arreglo
<mama21mama> si
<ubunteros_unidos> si lei algo de que es el telepathy-butterfly
<ubunteros_unidos> pero ya lo quité y nada
<nfqs> ah ok en todo caso por aqui salia la solucion http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/
<wendico> pero vamos a ver, si no puedes entrar ni en modo web, tienes un problema de usuario y contraseña casi seguro
<wendico> has probado desde otro ordenador?
<ubunteros_unidos> si, desde la otra partición que tiene Windows 7 entro sin problemas
<wendico> pues entra y revisa lo de locations que te he comentado antes ubunteros_unidos
<ubunteros_unidos> como hago eso?
<wendico> ubunteros_unidos, pues loga en tu windows 7, instala el ultimo cliente de msn y mira las opciones de los sitios desde donde puedes conectar a tu msn, elimina cualquier limitación que esté configurada
<jaime> buenas noches a tod@s
<ubunteros_unidos> wendico, ok voy a investigar eso
<javier__> holas
<javier__> buenas a todos
<javier__> disculpen me pueden ayudar
<javier__> por favor
<javier__> he instalado ubuntu 10.04
<javier__> LTS
<javier__> tenian la portatil el windows 7 en particion sda2
<javier__> y bueno termine de instalar y no me carga el grub
<javier__> carga ubuntu por defecto
<javier__> por favor ayuda
<javier__> es mi primera vez que instalo ubuntu
<Artemis3> pisa SHIFT cuando inicia a ver
<javier__> ahora estoy dentro de ubuntu
<javier__> lo que pasa es que la portatil no es mia
<Artemis3> seguro que no usaste el disco completo?
<javier__> no
<javier__> estoy ahora en ubuntu
<javier__> y cargo la particion de windows 7 las dos que habia
<javier__> c,d
<Artemis3> vuelve a arrancar y manten presionado SHIFT a ver que sale
<javier__> voy a reiniciar
<javier__> lo escribo en un papel
<wendico> como era eso del !enter
<wendico> :)
<javier__> he instalado el startupamanger de ubuntu
<javier__> con que se administra graficamente el grub
<javier__> pero no me sale la opcion de windows 7
<javier__> solo la opcion de ubuntu linux,memory test y nada mas
<javier__> por favor no se que hacer
<javier__> ayudame
<Ubux> Javier__ seguro instalaste mal el grub elección mala de la partición. puedes usar Supergrub para restaurar el MRB
<wendico> !enter | javier__
<kubot> javier__: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<javier__> disculpame kubot perdona es que estoy desesperado disculpa
<javier__> como hago para corregirlo por favor
<nfqs> grub-mkconfig
<nfqs> me parece que ese programa genera el /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<javier__> no se comandos
<javier__> solo se instalar con el administrador de software grafico
<Ubux> javier__ entonces lo mas facil es http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<nfqs> y abrir un Terminal y luego ejecutar grub-mkconfig
<javier__> ya el terminal es el gnome terminal
<javier__> ya lo hice
<javier__> que mas
<javier__> ya escribo sudo grub-mkconfig
<nfqs> con el comando sudo grub-mkconfig
<javier__> listo
<javier__> ya lo hice
<javier__> me salio una serie de codigos
<nfqs> pero ojo que va a generar la salida ahi mismo en el terminal
<ceaerrepe> ALGUIEN SABE DONDE CONSEGUIR AYUDA DE C++
<javier__> y termino que mas
<cousteau> ceaerrepe: en ##c++?
<nfqs> revisa que haya quedado bien
<cousteau> y en google
<nfqs> busca una linea que diga BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<ceaerrepe> cousteau PERO EN INGLES... y lo de google no especifica un error de programacion ;)
<cousteau> y en un libro sobre C++ (siempre dicen algo de que mires un libro)
<javier__> asu no ahora
<javier__> no entiendo  ,como puedo hacer aparecer al windows 7 y al grub en el inicio de carga
<javier__> de la portatil por favor
<ubunteros_unidos> javier_, perdona, pero cual fue el metodo que elegiste para instalar Ubuntu?
<javier__> por live cd
<nfqs> javier__, encontraste la linea que te dije?
<javier__> si
<javier__> que mas
<nfqs> aparecen texto como que dijera que encontró tu windows?
<nfqs> por ejemplo, yo tengo ahi: menuentry "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
<javier__> no nada
<javier__> nada de nada windows
<javier__> creo que el windows 7 estaba instalado una particion que no era la principal
<nfqs> que sale entre ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober y ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ?
<javier__> ya se malogro ahora
<javier__> no no sale nada de nada de widnows
<javier__> solo sale ubuntu linux,memory tex
<nfqs> o por ultimo pega esa salida a http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<javier__> memory test
<nfqs> y nos devuelves el archivo
<nfqs> o sea el link
<Ubux> javier__ baja este programa en formato iso, lo grabas en un CD y reinicas con el instalado y repara el MBR te da todas las opciones para reparar el MRB de windows y que te arranque el windows  y depues arreglas grub
<mama21mama> si haces: sudo fdisk -l
<Ubux> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/supergrubdiskdownload/
<javier__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535000/
<mama21mama> sabras todas las particiones.
<javier__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535000/
<Yoques> jojojojo...
<nfqs> si, puede ser que haya algo con las particiones
<Yoques> nunca hasta ahora había disfrutado tanto instalando... acabo de descubrir virtual box
<nfqs> porque en el archivo generado no sale detectado un windows
<mama21mama> javier__, pruebe a ver si tiene las aprticiones correspondientes y hardisk
<mama21mama> sudo fdisk -l
<mama21mama> en terminal.
<javier__> si ya lo hice
<nfqs> y pega en pastebin de nuevo :-)
<mama21mama> javier__, puede pegar el paste de esa salida?
<mama21mama> o sea lo que salido luego del comando.
<Artemis3> Yoques, nada que qemu no haga
<javier__> ya
<javier__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535001/
<javier__> ya hice el comando fdisk -l
<javier__> eso sale
<javier__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535001/
<javier__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535001/
<cousteau> Artemis3: yo una vez intenté arrancar un liveCD de Ubuntu con qemu y no hubo forma... ¿algún tip?
<javier__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535001/
<cousteau> no tenía "aceleración", digamos... creo que me tenía que instalar kqemu o algo
<javier__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535001/
<javier__> ya eso sale  mama21
<javier__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535001/
<Artemis3> es sencillo, no hace falta aceleracion
<Artemis3> otra cosa es cuanto tarde
<m4v> como decirle a alguien que no floodeé cuando a pesar de usar el pastebin floodea igual?
<nfqs> que raras esas particione
<nfqs> jajaja
<mama21mama> javier__, no debiste repetir
<mama21mama> javier__, tu win esta en /dev/sda4
<mama21mama> creo.
<Artemis3> pues ocupo todas las primarias, sera una mala maña de 7 o es por la part de recuperacion?
<m4v> javier__: estas silenciado, espera un par de minutos para volver a hablar, trata de no repetir tanto tus mensajes
<nfqs> yo creo que esta en /dev/sda2
<nfqs> extraño el particionamiento
<Artemis3> si debe ser la 2 o la 3
<Artemis3> la 4 es fat32
<javier__> si esa yo la cree
<mama21mama> muchas particiones
<javier__> por que me sobro espacio
<Artemis3> el problema es que las crean como primarias todas
<javier__> la deje como fat32
<mama21mama> o sea quieres win en el menu del grub?
<mama21mama> ya no sigo bien el hilo.
<Artemis3> aparentemente grub no vio el windows
<mama21mama> a
<Artemis3> update-grub deberia...
<javier__> si pero ya instale el el administrador grafico de grub el startmanager pero no me sale opcion de windows
<javier__> y el momento de prender la portatil no me sale el grub carga de ferente ubuntu
<Artemis3> ni idea nunca he usar semejante administrador
<mama21mama> javier__, mire http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/104747#comment-346841
<Yoques> javier__, pero probaste a hacer sudo update-grub ???
<javier__> no
<Yoques> javier__, yo el administrador si que lo uso, el gráfico, pero prueba primero eso
<Yoques> muy sencillo y si no funcioina, vemos
<javier__> ya lo hice
<Yoques> pues trata de arrancar de nuevo
<Yoques> y compruebas
<javier__> ya hice el sudo update-grub
<Yoques> o miralo por el administrador de arranque gráfico
<javier__> no sigue igual
<javier__> no detecta
<Yoques> (la verdad es que hubo uno anterior al actual que me gustaba más... tenía muchas más opciones, pero ahora se las cepillaron)
<javier__> creo que windows 7 estaba en particion sda2 de particion logica
<javier__> si esta en la particion sda2
<javier__> el windows 7 esta en la particion sda2
<javier__> ahora como lo arreglo
<mama21mama> jaime, haga esto; sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub2
<mama21mama> luego reinicie y me cuenta.
<javier__> sigue igual
<mama21mama> reinicie coñazo.
<javier__> windows 7 esta en particion logica
<mama21mama> xD
<javier__> por eso no lo detecta
<javier__> ahora nooooo
<mama21mama> dice que win 7 es mas inteligente que os-prober ?
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> xD
<javier__> estoy fregado
<mama21mama> vea el grub ahora a ver si esta igual queantes.
<javier__> sigue igual
<mama21mama> seguro?
<mama21mama> haga un pastebin.com
<javier__> no se detecta nada de windows
<javier__> asu
<Artemis3> siempre he dicho que la mejor forma de instalar ubuntu es usar el disco completo, eso del dual boot solo trae complicaciones ^^
<javier__> si pero no es mi laptop
<javier__> se puede colocar el windows 7 a la fuerza en el grub
<javier__> alguna forma
<mama21mama> seguramnte
<javier__> por favor ,disculpen si estoy molesto pero por favor ayudenme
<javier__> por favor
<javier__> por fa vor
<mama21mama> hay que ir probando una a una.
<mama21mama> mtiendolas hasta que de con tu win
<javier__> es que ni el grub carga
<javier__> al inicioç
<mama21mama> aaa
<javier__> por que ayudame por favor
<mama21mama> no inicia nada
<mama21mama> ?
<javier__> no deferente carga ubuntu
<javier__> dentro de ubuntu tengo acceso a las particiones
<javier__> de windows
<mama21mama> comprendo
<javier__> eso es mi gran problema
<javier__> que malos son
<mama21mama> espera
<mama21mama> dame un segundo.
<mama21mama> no desespere.
<mama21mama> en 30 min maximo andara eso.
<mama21mama> relajaos
<javier__> no es mi portatil me van a matar
<javier__> noooooooooooooooooooo
<mama21mama> no pasa nada.
<mama21mama> mire anda en ubuntu no?
<javier__> no es mi portatil el dueño la maneja en windows 7
<Yoques> javier__, no te preocupes
<Yoques> esto lo arreglamos
<mama21mama> me gusta esta forma de arreglar su preoblema /etc/grub.d.
<mama21mama> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/104747#comment-294120
<mama21mama> usamos esa?
<mama21mama> podemos probar ya que nunca la puse en practica.
<dzup2> lol que optimismo
<dzup2> aquel vale que se desespera :p
<mama21mama> javier__, haga: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d
<mama21mama> a no asi no.
<mama21mama> lei mal.
<jaime> hola a tod@s, mirar que problema, escucho los altavoces del portatil y los auriculares a la vez ¿alguna idea para que no suceda esto?
<dzup2> mute el microfono!
<mama21mama> javier__, haga: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/win7
<Artemis3> sera que el boot flag debe estar en sda2 en lugar de sda1 ?
<mama21mama> ya javier__ esa es facil por que si no anda entrada podemos cambiar un numerito
<jaime> hola?
<Yoques> habrá hola jaime
<Artemis3> pero que extraño, acaso eso no es lo normal? :)
<jaime> lola Yoques
<Artemis3> jaime, bueno yo que tu instalo gnome-alsamixer y busco donde mutear los altavoces dejando los audifonos ^^
<dzup2> javier__: tan facil que tu ayudante se fue :p
<dzup2> javier__: se marcho con todo y numerito :p
<jaime> ok, Artemis3, voy a probar
<Kurogane> alguien me puede ayudar con este error? no lo puedo instalar http://pastebin.ca/1998116
<Artemis3> tal vez consigas una opcion por ahi que lo haga automaticamente
<Artemis3> primero, no uses aptitude, usa apt-get
<Redalqaeda> ayuda con la instalacion de un pluguing compiz
<javier__> uhmm
<javier__> asu no se
<dzup2> Kurogane: sudo apt-get install cups cups-driver-gutenprint freenx-sbb freenx-vnc ghostscript-cups freenx
<dzup2> xvnc4viewer   y  vnc-viewer  tambien, al ultimo instalas freenx
<Kurogane> dzup2: http://www.pastebin.ca/1998207
<Kurogane> ...
<Yoques> javier__, en dónde estás? encontrastre algo que leer, o modificar, o que probar?
<dzup2> Kurogane:  instala cups-ppdc
<Artemis3> estaran bien los repositorios?
<Kurogane> dzup2: http://pastebin.ca/1998215
<javier__> sigue igual el grub
<javier__> no se soluciona
<javier__> ya hice esta solucion
<dzup2> Kurogane: solo pon: sudo apt-get install cups-ppdc
<Artemis3> Kurogane, haz hecho apt-get update ultimamente?
<dzup2> despues instala cups   <--solo
<javier__> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/104747#comment-294120
<javier__> sigue igual
<Kurogane> Artemis3: si
<Kurogane> no puedo instalar ese paquete dzup2
<Artemis3> Kurogane, me gustaria ver tu /etc/apt/sources.list pegalo en pastebin
<Kurogane> solo estos dos
<Kurogane> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<Kurogane> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security main
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> te faltan universe y multiverse
<dzup2> Kurogane: sudo apt-get build-dep freenx
<Artemis3> añadelos al lado de main
<Kurogane> y alguien ha instalado el neatx?
<Kurogane> Artemis3: ese era el problema thx
<file_not_found1> holA
<file_not_found1> como hago para conectarme a l escritorio remoto de ubuntu a otro ubuntu
<file_not_found1> remoto en la red lan
<dzup2> vinagre IP-LOCAL
<dzup2> vinagre ip-del-host-remoto <--mejor explicado asi
<dzup2> el host remoto debe tener corriendo vino
<file_not_found1> vnc o shh
<file_not_found1> en donde vino
<file_not_found1> en mi pc anfitrion
<dzup2> en el ubuntu que quiere conectar el escritorio deberia tener alguna especie de vnc server , o vino que es el que trae ubuntu
<Yoques> file_not_found1, muy facil
<file_not_found1> como se consigue ejecuar vino
<dzup2> lo habilitas en Sistema > Administracion > escritorio remoto
<Yoques> sistema preferencias escritorio remoto
<Yoques> dale y listos
<Yoques> ahí te cvuenta todo
<dzup2> ah bueno alla
<dzup2> mi gnome esta en inglich
<file_not_found1> no esta
<Yoques> busca
<Yoques> debe de estar
<Yoques> que distro usas?
<file_not_found1> ubuntu 10 04
<file_not_found1> esta en preferencias
<file_not_found1> cuak
<file_not_found1> !
<Yoques> cuak que es?
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> tengo que formatear el disco donde está Windows y reinstalar. Instalé el Grub que viene en Synaptic pero cómo se usa? Alguien sabe?
<alan_david507> hola con istalarlo ya esta hecho, no entra al windows?
<Vero2> alan_david507: todavía no hice nada, antes quise averiguar. En estos momentos el grub me muestra ambos sistemas
<Vero2> la cosa es cuando formatee el otro disco y reinstale
<Yoques> cuando formatees... sencillamente tienes que pensar cual debe ser el resultado final
<Vero2> Yoques: no entiendo donde apuntas
<xuzas> buenas
<Vero2> xuzas: buenas
<Yoques> Vero2, qué es lo que tiene que quedar en el ordenador?
<Yoques> cuál es el objetivo?
<Vero2> Yoques: debe quedar Lucid y Windows
<Vero2> Windows se fue a cualquier parte, desapareció el IE y me cansaron los problemas, así que me decidí a formatear el disco
<Yoques> Vale, pues entonces, como que ya tienes hechas las particiones, sencillamente RE-instala windows en la partrición donde ya lo tenías y listos
<Yoques> pero buenbo...
<Yoques> yo por si un casual, te llamo al orden... toma ya la decisión de instalar ubuntu a pelo
<Vero2> Yoques: empecé a hacerlo pero me sale una advertencia de que en esa partición ya hay un SO
<Vero2> Yoques: me parece que no nos entendemos
<Yoques> si, está windows
<Vero2> Ubuntu ya está instalado y sin problemas
<Yoques> sips
<Yoques> lo entendí
<Vero2> bueno
<Vero2> como primero debe estar Windows y despues Ubuntu...
<Yoques> claro
<Vero2> y no al revés, está el problema
<Yoques> mientras tengas hechas las particiones, no deberías tener problemas
<Killman> hola
<Yoques> solo queluego tendrás que reinstalar grub, apuesta por ello
<Vero2> ya sé pero sí puedo tener problemas con el arranqu4e
<Yoques> en principio, no es que primero INSTALES uno que otro...
<Vero2> pues no es así
<Yoques> sencillamente, en el espacio que ocupa en el disco, uno tiene que ir delante, en la posición 1 (y ese es el narcisista de windows)
<Vero2> porque Windows se apodera del arranque
<Yoques> vero, descarga supergrub
<Yoques> y apunta las instrucciones de restauración por si un casual, a MANO
<Vero2> lo tengo, pero servirá para Lucid?
<alan_david507> espera vero, te voy a decir como reistalar el grub
<Yoques> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Vero2> ok gracias, veo
<xuzas> en cualquier caso, el grub tb se podria instalar desde un livecd
<alan_david507> ) xuzas: eso mismo
<alan_david507> Lo primero que debemos hacer es arrancar el live-cd y abrir una terminal. Despues escribimos los siguiente para ver las particiones de los distintos discos duros:
<alan_david507> $ sudo fdisk -l
<alan_david507> $ sudo fdisk -l
<alan_david507> Despues vemos cual es la partición donde tenemos Ubuntu y la montamos en /mnt (en la mayoría de los casos esta partición será sda1, el ejemplo lo haré con esa partición pero mira cual es tu partición con el comando fdisk):
<alan_david507> Despues vemos cual es la partición donde tenemos Ubuntu y la montamos en /mnt (en la mayoría de los casos esta partición será sda1, el ejemplo lo haré con esa partición pero mira cual es tu partición con el comando fdisk):
<nfqs> xD
<Vero2> alan ok veo pero creo que yo tengo sdb
<xuzas> creo que lo han baneaO
<xuzas> xD
<alan_david507> xD
<drakeman> Buenas, una pregunta, hay forma de hacer que el compiz en ubuntu se vea tan bien como el aero de windows 7??? algun tweak existente que alguien conozca????
<nfqs> que tenga escritorios virtuales ya lo hacen muy superior a windows :-P
<Vero2> alan_david507: Windows está en sda1
<Yoques> Vero2, de todos modos, tienes un live-cd?
<drakeman> nfqs,  pero yo no pregunte eso, me referia a la misma calidad de los efectos, que en compiz se ven raros, maybe una limitante del xorg? pq en windows no se distorisona nada,
<Yoques> porqué podrías ir avanzando faena, reinstalar windows, y luego al final, desde el live-cd lo hacemos
<Vero2> Yoques: bajé Lucid a un CD, si
<Yoques> drakeman, "LA MISMA CALIDAD?" XDDD
<drakeman> Yoques,  siii, prueba en tu maquina y te daras cuentas si tienes compiz
<alan_david507> vero 2 eso del live cd
<Yoques> lo tengo
<Yoques> y el escritorio cubo, y la lluvia, y las ventanas gelatinosas...
<alan_david507> funcina 100 por ciento
<drakeman> Yoques,  por lo menos si giras el cubo, vez cuando recien se coloca, puedes ver que el texto se distorsiona un poco y luego es que se ve bien
<alan_david507> primero montas la particion de ubuntu
<Yoques> windows a mi no me da más que preoblemas, actualizaciones importantes de seguridad, y me pide códigos de compra de programas que no he pedido... así que...
<alan_david507> y luego el resto
<Yoques> drakeman, si, eso si... pero también porqué le pongo lo del desenfoque... aún que bueno, no sabía que win hiciera todo eso y se viera bien
<Vero2> alan_david507: no hay que tocar Ubuntu para eso está el SuperGrubDisk para recuperar el Grub
<Yoques> creía que solo tenía unas ventanitas ordenadas en perspectiva que van corriendo de izquierda a deerecha
<Vero2> lo que pasa es que no sé para qué sirve tener instalado el Grub en el sistema
<alan_david507> Vero2 si ya tienes el supergrub esta bien
<alan_david507> pero por si solo tenias el live cd te lo decia
<ikatza> hola a tod@s, tengo un problema y gordo. Resulta que en un portatil tenia windows7 instalado y quise instalar ubuntu hice las particiones con gparted mediante el liveCD. Todo segun los manuales. Luego instalé ubuntu y la sorpresa llega cuando al iniciar solo se carga ubuntu y no aparece windows7 por ninguna parte. Que puedo hacer?
<Vero2> alan_david507: lo tengo pero creo que me lo voy a grabar de nuevo
<drakeman> ikatza,  no sera que lo borraste=?
<drakeman> lo vez la particion desde linux?
<ikatza> a ver
<m4v> ikatza: que ubuntu instalaste?
<ikatza> en mi ubuntu ahora aparecen como varios discos duros
<ikatza> un es boot
<alan_david507> Vero2 igual nunca debes olvidar
<m4v> ikatza: borraste la particion de windows con gparted?
<alan_david507> lo imoortante
<ikatza> y voy a alli dentro y salen los archivos de windows
<alan_david507> es hacer sudo update-grub2
<Vero2> alan_david507: qué cosa?
<ikatza> no no deberia
<m4v> ikatza: prueba con lo que alan_david507 dijo "sudo update-grub2"
<ikatza> lo hice segun un manual
<Vero2> si pero no está instalado grub2, sino grub
<ikatza> ya lo he hecho
<ikatza> pero nada
<alan_david507> por defecto desde ubuntu 9.04 ya es grub2 Vero2
<Vero2> alan_david507: conviene instalar grub-2?
<Vero2> yo no los tenía instalados
<m4v> ikatza: debería tirar algunos mensajes, no dice que haya detectado el windows?
<Vero2> por defecto vienen en Synaptic pero sin instalar
<alan_david507> en synaptic encuentras grub amd64, grub legacy
<Vero2> y cuando instalé Grub me elimino Grub-2
<Yoques> ikatza, sudo update-grub hiciste?
<Vero2> alan_david507: yo tengo Intel32
<ikatza> no dice nada de windows
<alan_david507> entonces prueba con lo del live cd
<Vero2> bueno ahora me fijo en Synaptic a ver
<ikatza> acabo de hacer lo que yoques me ha dicho
<ikatza> y no aparece nada de windows
<alan_david507> Vero2 pero acaso estas desde un live cd?
<m4v> ikatza: que mensajes da? pega lo que salga despues del update-grub en un pastebin
<ikatza> ok
<m4v> !paste ikatza
<kubot> ikatza: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Yoques> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ikatza> ok
<Vero2> alan_david507: viene el Grub2 pero dice dummy package que no entiendo qué es
<Yoques> Vero2, solo con poner el sudo update-grub2 te tendría que salir... creo...
<Yoques> ups
<Yoques> no...
<ikatza> http://pastebin.com/88WBmMeh
<ikatza> sale esto
<Vero2> Yoques: eso creo que se puede hacer una vez instalado Windows
<Yoques> sips, si que es viable, en autocompletar ya te lo pone
<alan_david507> y que version tienes instalada Vero2 deberia estar marcada en verde
<Yoques> de todos modos, vero.. no acabo de entender donde está tu problema
<Vero2> alan_david507: tengo Lucid y no está marcado en verde o sea no está instalado
<m4v> ikatza: haz "sudo fdisk -l" y pasalo con un pastebin
<m4v> ikatza: serviría además darnos el link de que guía que seguiste
<Vero2> Yoques: estoy abriendo el paraguas antes de que llueva :-)
<Yoques> Vero2, la verdad, es que creo que si
<Yoques> si tienes un live-cd y sabes donde encontrar información...
<Yoques> lo único que te falta por asegurar si te llegase a fallar todo de todo, es que tengas un cable conectado al router, por si no funcionase tu wifi...
<Yoques> el resto... todo correcto
<ikatza> ok os paso la direccion de la guia
<Vero2> Yoques: bueno veré si uso Grub2 o el live-cd, gracias y no tengo wifi
<Vero2> gracias a los que ayudaron
<Yoques> el grub2 creo que no reinstala a no ser que lo hagas tu A MANO y lo sepas hacer bien
<Yoques> o sea... el supergrub disk 2
<Vero2> Dios, qué dilema
<Vero2> bueno voy a grabar el SuperGrubDisk 1 y espero me sirva
<Vero2> gracias y hasta luego
<Yoques> una vez instales el uno, puedes meter el 2
<aguitel> ikatza, verifica tener instalado os-prober
<ikatza> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Particionar_el_disco_duro
<ikatza> segui esta guia
<ikatza> os prober?
<ikatza> no lo tengo
<ikatza> lo descargo?
<aguitel> ikatza, se instala desde synaptic o desde la linea de comando
<aguitel> sudo aptitude install os-prober && update-grub2
<m4v> ikatza: haz "sudo fdisk -l" y pasalo con un pastebin
<ikatza> ok
<m4v> os-prober debería estar instalado..
<ikatza> http://pastebin.com/pGtC910q
<ikatza> fdisk -l
<ikatza> ahi va
<ikatza> ya tengo instalado os-prober
<aguitel> ikatza, haz sudo update-grub2
<ikatza> ya he hecho
<aguitel> reinicia
<m4v> aguitel: reiniciar?
<aguitel> y verifica que aparezca
<m4v> bleh
<m4v> update-grub dice si detectó o no un windows
<m4v> si no detectó nada no va a aparecer.
<aguitel> el deberia leer
<aguitel> pero supongo que no lo sabe
<m4v> aguitel: debería leer que?
<aguitel> ademas veo en el pastebin que tiene 2 swap
<m4v> que tiene que ver?
<aguitel> leer el comando update-grub en la consola
<cloud_> buenas xD
<Yoques> hola, cloud_ a qué las risas?
<cloud_> im happy man
<cloud_> jajaja
<mama21mama> que paso con el pibe javier y su win7?
<mama21mama> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Vero2> mama21mama: cómo andás?
<mama21mama> Vero2, bien.
<mama21mama> recien vine de ver a mi abuela en el geriatrico.
<mama21mama> es nuevo es para mi.
<cloud_> hola chicas..
<mama21mama> vos Vero2 como estas
<mama21mama> ?
<Vero2> mama21mama: ésto es OT pero en fin
<Vero2> ando...
<mama21mama> :|
<m4v> -->> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Yoques> juas
<Vero2> m4v, lo acabo de decir...
<m4v> le agregué énfasis :)
<Vero2> ajaj
<mama21mama> el log termina a la 22hs
<mama21mama> falta mas lineas.
<Vero2> bueno, os dejo por hoy, veremos qué pasa cuando formatee y reinstale jaj
<mama21mama> Vero2, ya rompiste el ubuntu?
<m4v> mama21mama: tiene un retraso de una hora, y está formato UTC
<m4v> en formato*
<mama21mama> como retraso de una hora?
<mama21mama> utc uo ando en -3 a ver
<mama21mama> si veo el los a las 22hs
<mama21mama> serian que hora exactamente?
<mama21mama> donde viste un log asi? retraso de una hora xD
<mama21mama> voy a ver /var/log dentro de una hora linus hizo el log asi xDDDD
<m4v> estas viendo los logs hasta las 19hs (19 = 22-3) y el bot actualiza cada hora.
<mama21mama> donde se vio eso xDDD
<mama21mama> con quien debo hablar sobre ese bot para que lo arreglen m4v ?
<mama21mama> para que de el log realtime
<dzup2> mejor que no logee nada
<mama21mama> es bueno el log
<mama21mama> por algo los so tiene log.
<dzup2> no quiero mis palabras en ningun log, eso rompe mi privacidad
<m4v> bueno, movamos esto al offtopic, que parece que va a ser más largo de lo que pensaba
<mama21mama> entonces no entres.
<PakoTM> Güenas!
<wendico> güenas?
<wendico> ese es español xd
<PakoTM> si de jaén xD
<mama21mama> PakoTM, debes usar ssl al entrar
<mama21mama> se vio tu ip al entrar.
<PakoTM> mama21mama, {00:02} * *** You are connected to vishnu.osx86.hu with SSLv3-AES256-SHA-256bits
<mama21mama> * PakoTM (~PakoTM@88.9.253.242) ha entrado en #Ubuntu-es
<mama21mama> o actualiza tu cliente.
<PakoTM> mi cliente esta actualizao
<wendico> buah, aun huevo de gente se le ve la ip
<PakoTM> {00:02} * unaffiliated/pakotm
<m4v> dzup2: el mensaje de entrada avisa que el canal es logueado, es para tener un registro del soporte brindado, no hay intenciones de invadir la privacidad de nadie. Si te molesta entonces puedes usar #ubuntu-es-offtopic más seguido, que no tiene log público.
<erUSUL> dzup2: el canal se lleva logeando muchos años. No es nada nuevo.
 * hashashin nas
<cagc4> hola
<cagc4> tengo el siguiente error: ocurrio un error cuando se montaba /media/Archivos pulse S para omitir el montaje o M para recuperar manualmente alguien sabe como lo soluciono?
<m4v> es una particion de windows?
<cagc4> inicialmente si lo era. pero depues la formatie con ext4 y persiste el problema
<m4v> modificaste el fstab para indicar el cambio de formato?
<cagc4> la tengo asi m4v
<cagc4> UUID=0e2062c0-e83c-4e38-8429-4e67838b72d6 /media/Archivos ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_ES.UTF-8
<cagc4> voy a cambirle el formato
<cousteau> pues sí... cambia el ntfs-3g por ext4
<m4v> en lugar de ntfs-3g debería ser ext4, y el locale=es_ES.UTF-8 sacalo
<cagc4> ok
<cagc4> UUID=0e2062c0-e83c-4e38-8429-4e67838b72d6 /media/Archivos ext4 errors=remount-ro	0	1
<cagc4> lo voy a dejar asi
<cagc4> si esta bn?
<cagc4> hola.. m4v me funciono la correcion
<cagc4> muchas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-14
<Obituary37_> hi
<Obituary37_> hola
<rageo> hola, vuelvo después de reiniciar, MI PROBLEMA: No veo ciertas cosas con el firefox (p.e. videos, pantallas de algunos juegos online, etc...) He instalado openjdk 6 (con plugin para web IceTead), he instalao el de sun, y como sigue igual, he probado instalando el openjdk 7, pero na. Help me please
<n0> a cual paguina quieres entrar
<rageo> por ejemplo juegatu
<n0> denante no podia jugar y ahora
<n0> la direccion que te di y entro sin problemas
<n0> ya estoy jugando
<rageo> pues yo no puedo, justo en la pantalla de bienvenida, debajo del logo de la empresa, me sale un rectángulo negro q tapa algún script de animación o algo así. Eso es problema de Java no?
<esmirlin> chicos las experiencia gnome 3 es mejor en fedora 16 o en ubuntu 11.10?
<Thioka> Hi everyone,  Tomorrow this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<Thioka> Hi everyone,  Tomorrow this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<Thioka> Buenas noches
<Thioka> !
<xangua> muerete ¬¬
<Thioka> Algún dia.
<Thioka> Gracias.
<mario_> buenas
<Thioka> Hola mario_
<Thioka> Cuidado, aquí te reciben con un "muerete"
<franco79> hola, buenas noches!
<franco79> dada la falta de respuesta a mi saludo, supongo que no hay nadie online...
<franco79> parece que google me va a ayudar más que los canales de soporte de ubuntu en irc... nos vemos!
<Csitar> nunca pregunto XD
<root_____> nick chapo
<chapo> ja
<maximiliano> amigos tengo problemas para instalar mi impresora en Ubuntu 11.10,  he ejecutado un Script y no me funciona
<maximiliano> amigos tengo problemas para instalar mi impresora en Ubuntu 11.10,  he ejecutado un Script y no me funciona
<zobugtel> holA
<zobugtel> hola tengo amsn instalado hablo con algien de habla ingles entoce
<zobugtel> el traductor me tira un errors cuando lo uso
<zobugtel> el traductoe
<zobugtel> dice
<zobugtel> - suspected terms of service abuse. please see http://code.google.com/apis/errors
<zobugtel> algien me puede ayudar por favor
<xangua> pagale a google para que te permita usar la api ;)
<zobugtel> XD
<zobugtel> no tengo para pagame un ordenador nuevo pagare
<zobugtel> pasa usar el traductor
<zobugtel> XD
<zobugtel> ahy alguna forma
<zobugtel> mejor
<xangua> abre la página de google translate
<chilicuil> zobugtel: debe ser que google mofico sus politicas de uso, hace rato cree un script para traducir desde la linea de comandos y hace 2 dias me empezo a tirar ese error tambien
<chilicuil> zobugtel: podria ser que existiera alguna forma de burlar la medida, pero tendras que dar tiempo a los desarrolladores a encontrar la forma para actualizar tu plugin
<zobugtel> ok
<alejandro> hola alguien me puede decir como reproduzco un video en ubuntu de dvd
<xangua> si te refieres a un dvd comercial, nececitas libdvdcs2 alejandro
<xangua> !dvd
<kubot> Para saber como hacer funcionar un DVD en Ubuntu, mirese la página: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Reproducir_DVD
<xangua> !medibuntu
<xangua> también puedes conseguir el paquete de los repositorios de medibuntu, o simplemente bajar el deb
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> alguien puede decirme como se llama el programa para buscar arhivos de manera local gnome
<xangua> mrkcc: el comando locate¿
<xangua> te refieres al dash de unity¿
<mrkcc> pero no habra uno entorno grafico
<mrkcc> es que estoy usango gnome pero con paquetes basicos
<xangua> no se a que te refieres 'con paquetes básicos'
<mrkcc> es que instale gnome con lo basico
<xangua> desde el minimal cd¿
<mrkcc> etnoces solo me instalo el escritorio
 * chilicuil termina de leer las politicas de uso de google translator, y cree que ya flipo
<mrkcc> yo puse aptitude install gnome-core
<xangua> pss desde el menu lugares, me aparece la opción de buscar archivos, al menos en gnome 2 mrkcc
<mrkcc> a ni no me aparece
<comandopelapapas> urgente , alguien que sea diseñador  o de casualidad tenga ilustrator
<mrkcc> es que solo nesesito el nombre para instalarlo
<comandopelapapas> quiero abrir unos  archivos en eps  y cuando los abro en  inskcape no habren bien  ,
<Alchareo> mrkcc, gnome-search-tool
<mrkcc> voy a ve ahorita
<mrkcc> gracias Alchareo, eso andaba buscando
<mrkcc> gracias
<mrkcc> gracias Alchareo, eso andaba buscando
<mrkcc> gracias Alchareo, eso andaba buscando
<mrkcc> gracias Alchareo, eso andaba buscando
<Alchareo> de nada mrkcc
<alejandro> hola alguien me puede decir como reproduzco video en formato dvd me dice que ya tengo instalado el libdvdcss4
<xangua> y qué más hiciste después alejandro ¿
<xangua>  Seguidamente teclea sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh y presiona la tecla enter. Este comando hace que se instale libdvdread4
<comandopelapapas> alejandro vlc descargalo
<jeggarza> buenas noches me podria alguien ayudar con emesene, no conecta, sin mostrar ningun mensaje de error, simplemente se queda cargando pero jamás entra a la lista de contactos
 * xoan buenas
<alumnos> Hola
<n0> hola
<gazz> hola
<gazz> q comando utilizo para ver una peli en vlc desde la shell
<gazz> ????
<flypp> vlc fichero
<gazz> ok gracias
<Yoryo> hola! alguien podría asesorarme con un problema de instalación de java en ubuntu? he seguido los pasos de: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Java#Posibles_problemas y no hay forma
<fher> hola
<n0> hola tengo una duda
<n0> alguien sabe cual es lalinea para instalar paquetes en redhat
<n0> se que en ubuntu es sudo apt-get install , pero en redhat se hace igual o se hace con otro ?
<flypp> n0, yum
<flypp> rpm
<flypp> anda, perdón, pensaba que estaba en un canal generalista de linux :S
<n0> okas con yum
<n0> hola .. tengo otra pregunta
<n0> la version de redhat server viene con entorno grafico ?
<flypp> n0, este canal es de ubuntu
<n0> ups
<n0> sorry
<n0> osea dislculpa no me habia dado cuenta ......
<n0> mmm creo que no he encontrado un canal en español ,, por eso preguntaba por aca .. sorry
<yanina> al estar en cualquier navegador (firefox o chrome) se cuelgan y se pone muy lento mi equipo, alguien tiene idea que puede suceder ?
<fosco__> yanina, seguramente es el flash
<cousteau> flash?
<cousteau> (ouch, too late)
<fosco__> instala el plugin flashblock o directamente desinstala el flash
<cousteau> flashblock++ :)
<cousteau> también puede ser útil el adblock
<yanina> uso mucho youtube eso me impediría ver los videos no ?
<fosco__> si
<SadlyMistaken> eing?
<yanina> y flashblock que función cumple ?
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau creo que adblock bloquea las imagenes publicitarias y los pop-up. pero no el flash
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, bloquea los anuncios flash
<fosco__> yanina, bloquea cualquier elemento flash presente en una página
<cousteau> yanina, flashblock reemplaza flash por un botón de "play"
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau... ahmm
<cousteau> cuando pulsas el botón de "play" se ejecuta el flash
<yanina> buenisimo
<yanina> eso lo puedo ejecutar desde synaptic?
<cousteau> (esto además está guay para vídeos de youtube... puedes abrir tropecientos en distintas pestañas e irlos viendo de uno en uno sin que se reproduzcan todos a la vez)
<cousteau> (o, para el caso, juegos flash)
<fosco__> yanina, no, el flashblock lo buscas desde el propio firefox, en la ventana de extensiones
<cousteau> yanina, no sé si está en synaptic... pero lo puedes poner desde Buscar addons en Firefox
<yanina> no solo videos utilizo
<Dzeg_> buen dia sala...!! quisiera que alguien me ayudara..! acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 y no puedo ejecutar nada en una particion fat32 que tengo para mis datos y en las versiones anteriores si! que hago??
<cousteau> Dzeg_, ejecutar con wine o programas ejecutables de linux?
<victor_> chicos se puede eliminar por completo TODOS los componentes del escritorio unity e instalar gnome shell para tener un ubuntu puramente gnome?
<cousteau> bueno, aún así, a lo mejor cambiando la máscara en el fstab se puede arreglar
<cousteau> (creo que unity también es gnome...)
<victor_> cousteau: lo dices por mí?
<Dzeg_> cousteau, no puedo ni .exe ni .sh ni nada ??
<cousteau> victor_, no sé... poderse se podrá, pero no sé cuáles son los componentes. Yo lo que haría sería (si tuviese que instalar de cero) instalar con el minimal cd y luego poner gnome shell o lo que haga falta
<victor_> cousteau: pero el minimal lleva también unity supongo no¿?
<cousteau> Dzeg_,   wine /media/FAT32/ejecutable.exe   y   bash /media/FAT32/script.sh
<cousteau> victor_, el minimal no lleva NADA
<cousteau> vamos, nada gráfico
<victor_> y como instalo todo desde ahí¿? añadiendo las repo y sudo apt y tal¿?
<cousteau> viene con lo mínimo, línea de comandos, gestor de paquetes y ya
<cousteau> los repos en principio ya están
<Dzeg_> cousteau, probando....
<victor_> voy a googlear a ver qué veo
<cousteau> Dzeg_, aún así, supongo que si modificas el fstab puedes modificar los permisos de ejecución
<cousteau> yo lo tengo así:   UUID=4953-9FEF  /media/FAT32  vfat  utf8,umask=007,fmask=117,gid=46  0  1
<cousteau> tendrás que cambiar fmask a 007
<cousteau> victor_, también puedes instalar gnome-shell y olvidarte de que tienes unity
<victor_> otra cosa, hay alguna forma posible de instalar itunes en ubuntu para gestionar un iphone?
<cousteau> e irlo quitando poco a poco
<cousteau> victor_, prueba wine
<cousteau> o gtktunes, no sé si ya soporta modelos nuevos
<victor_> cousteau: tiene demasiadas cosas que me recuerda a él, y que en cierta manera interfieren en gnome shell, es una mezcla (horrible) de los dos :S y no es ni uno ni el otro al 100% hasta he pensado en pasarme a fedora para tener un gnome 3 puro... pero no he conseguido hacer una cosa que quería y no tengo tiempo para aprender a usar otra distro que estoy demasiado acostumbrado a ubuntu y derivados...
<n0> es linda la interface de ubuntu .. i love it
<victor_> n0: has visto los mocke up de gnome shell? ... eso es para amarlo! xD
<n0> hace miles de años luz parti con un redhat 8.0 jajaj que era muy pero muy horrible
<Dzeg_> cousteau: en mi fstab lo tengo asi --- vfat rw,user,utf8,auto,umask=000,gid=46 0 0 LE AGREGO EL FMASK Y LOS OTROS DATOS LOS MODIFICO COMO EL TUYO??
<victor_> n0: si unity no me parece feo, pero prefiero gnome shell la verdad, me parece algo más adaptado a lo que necesito ;)
<n0> entiendo victor completamente
<victor_> y eso de tenerlos los dos a la vez me crea frustración, que no sé explicar, pero soy demasiado ordenado
<n0> mmmmen el gesto de discos no viene para que montes los discos automaticamente
<victor_> es como instalar kde y gnome en una misma distro, todo se mezcla
<fosco__> no hay ningun problema en tener unity + gnomeshell en el mismo sistema
<n0> victor por casualdiad haz ocupado wcrack
<n0> en ubuntu 11.10 no esta trabajando
<victor_> n0: no sé lo que es :S
<n0> disulpame escribi mal . wapcrack
<n0> es un gestor gui para el aircrack-ng
<victor_> fosco_: el problema es que hay cosas de unity que no quiero en gnome, como la barra de desplazamiento, y programas haciendo un inicio extraño debido al global menu... cosas así
<victor_> n0: pero para qué sirve¿?
<fosco__> victor_, eso puedes desinstalarlo si quieres
<fosco__> o desactivarlo
<n0> saben entre mas uso linux mas me enamoro de ubuntu
<n0> puedes instalar programas de windows .. puedes tener sniffer , antivirus , servidor de antivirus, firewall ,convertirlo en server, dar servicios de red, dar servicios hosting , isp
<n0> y etc etc etc .. y por  mientras que tienes todo corriendo puedes escuchar y ver un video  .
<fosco__> parece magia :)
<n0> si jajaj
<n0> y windows podria hacer eso mismo en un pc intermedio
<n0> ?
<Dzeg_> BUEN DIA TENGO UN PROBLEMA: no puedo ejecutar ningu .sh ni .exe con wine de mi particion fat32 en ubuntu 11.10 que hago soy novato
<Decepticon> buenos dias! tengo una consulta con ubuntu
<Decepticon> tengo ubuntu 10.04 apenas que lo actyualice hace 2 semanas me desactivo los efectos de compiz
<Decepticon> Me ayudan por favor...
<Ex4> ¡Hola!
<SirDerigo> Saludos! ¿alguien tiene experiencia con Opennebula?
<Ex4> max senq exceeded? wtf?
<jahdyestroh> instale virtualbox, pero no puedo correr una maquina virtual, debido a que faltan algunos kernel
<compuslack\> alguien sabe definir la difere cia entre variables de entorno y variables del shell
<compuslack\> porque me re confundo
<compuslack\> google en varios sitios pero me confunde xD
<compuslack\> jaja
<compuslack\> clear
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : es facil.. las variables del shell son la variables empleadas en scripts
<sergi_VallesPunk> hola buenas tardes!
<sergi_VallesPunk> una pregunta como puedo mostrar todos los indicadores de applets en ubuntu 11.10 con unity
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : las variables de entornos son usadas por todos los comandos
<MrL0ngbowman> sergi_VallesPunk : que tipo de indicadores
<sergi_VallesPunk> los del panel
<compuslack\> popdrías darme un ejemplo Mr
<compuslack\>  ?
<sergi_VallesPunk> ke solo aparecen unos cuantos!!
<sergi_VallesPunk> kiero utilizar el parcellite pero no me aparece en el panel de indicadores
<MrL0ngbowman> sergi_VallesPunk : en el panel de control de ocelot?
<mimecar> unity no muestra los applets de gnome 2.x
<sergi_VallesPunk> no en el panel de indicadores
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : cuando var a escribir un script en bash, usar variables que son solo usables en dicho shell script
<sergi_VallesPunk> en un blog vi como modificarlo para ke aparecieran
<mimecar> sergi_VallesPunk: si haces modificaciones no lo se
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : cuando ddefines una variable de entorno com $HOME, cualquier comando puede llamar dicha variable
<compuslack\> o sea mr me podrìas nombrar una varialbe que sea usada por los comandos...
<compuslack\> perdòn
<sergi_VallesPunk> no lo encuentro :/ es mas comodo ke pueda verlos en el panel...pff
<compuslack\> que no sea usada
<compuslack\> por los comandos
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : en la linea de comandos escribe lo sgte: env
<MrL0ngbowman> env | less
<MrL0ngbowman> ahi vas a ver que env_vars han sido utilizadas
<compuslack\> ok hay muchas
<compuslack\> jjajaj
<compuslack\> xD
<jahdyestroh> virtualbox no me funciona ayuda!
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/673055/correct-bash-and-shell-script-variable-capitalization
<mimecar> jahdyestroh: ¿que información has buscado para instalar virtualbox?
<compuslack\> uy estoy en irssi
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> buenas gente como les va??
<compuslack\> como hago para ir al linx
<compuslack\> link
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : http://ir.pe/5grq
<compuslack\> http://ir.pe/5grp
<jahdyestroh> instale la version 3.1, via terminal, pero para correr una makina virtual, me marca error
<mimecar> esa versión es bastante antigua
<fosco__> sergi_VallesPunk, toma, un gestor de clipboard para unity http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/pastie-handy-clipboard-manager-indicator-applet/
<MrL0ngbowman> jahdyestroh : mimecar tiene razon, van por la 4.x
<jahdyestroh> ahh por eso entonces
<jahdyestroh> ahh ok, instalare la nueva
<sergi_VallesPunk> gracias!!! ;)
<sergi_VallesPunk> entonces deberia desinstalar el parcellite no???
<compuslack\> Mr màs fàcil una variable que no sea de entorno ?? o dos si puede ser
<sergi_VallesPunk> ademas este consumira menos recursos jeje xD
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : es ingles suena menos confuso
<MrL0ngbowman> :D
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : solo usa variables de entorno si vas a hacer algo que muchos scripts y comandos tiene que acceder a la misma informacion... y aun asi seria mejor que escribas un programa
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : lo mejor para que no se contamine tu entorno es que uses variables de shell
<compuslack\> me decis dos variables del shell
<compuslack\> =)
<compuslack\> por favor ?
<compuslack\> xD
<Ex4> PS1 PWD
<Ex4> PATH
<compuslack\> bàrbaro
<MrL0ngbowman> fosco__ : estoy viendo todas las apps para ubuntu... parece OSX
<MrL0ngbowman> lol
<MrL0ngbowman> Ex4 : esas son Environment Variables
<compuslack\> =/
<Ex4> MrL0ngbowman: ?
<compuslack\> unas del shell cuales pueden ser
<Ex4> PWD es una variable interna de tu SHELL
<Ex4> que indica el path
<fosco__> PWD es del shell
<Ex4> otra es USER, la unica que es 'env' es PATH
<compuslack\> xD
<compuslack\> debate!!!!1
<compuslack\> jajaj
<MrL0ngbowman> espera espera... sorry que yo me las se en ingles :D
<Ex4> PWD .. Current directory
<MrL0ngbowman> shell script variable es diferente a shell variable
<Ex4> USER is your USERNAME (?
<Ex4> MrL0ngbowman: yeah!
<MrL0ngbowman> pero las variables de entorno son siempre en Mayusculas
<MrL0ngbowman> tipea env
<compuslack\> ok a ver si entendì
<fosco__> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Shell-Variables
<compuslack\> las variables ambiente
<compuslack\> son las que van a ser propias de tu gusto
<compuslack\> o sea
<jahdyestroh> Listo, instale la ultima version y todo bien
<compuslack\> tu configuraciòn de entorno
<MrL0ngbowman> jajajaja
<MrL0ngbowman> tienes razon... entonces me confundi yo :D
<compuslack\> y las del shell son las demàs ?
<fosco__> las del enlace que te he puesto son las de bash
<compuslack\> que lìo que tengo en la cabeza
<Ex4> Bash <3
<compuslack\> es que estoy en irssi
<compuslack\> y no puedo clickear en el enlace
<MrL0ngbowman> LOL
<compuslack\> CXD
<mimecar> compuslack\: buscate un navegador
<fosco__> genial entonces
<mimecar> o lo copias
<fosco__> debes tener la variable de entorno UTILIDAD=0
<mimecar> compuslack\: por qué no usas un entorno gráfico?
<SPELINAX> hola
<MrL0ngbowman> shell variable son variables de entorno pero las variables de entorno no son necesariamente shell variable
<SPELINAX> gente
<SPELINAX> alguien
<SPELINAX> tiene los repositorios
<SPELINAX> de
<SPELINAX> backtracjk
<mimecar> !enter SPELINAX
<SPELINAX> para ubuntu
<kubot> SPELINAX: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Ex4> SPELINAX: #backtrack-es
<compuslack\> ok las variables de entorno son las de cualquier programa
<compuslack\> es global
<mimecar> SPELINAX: no mezcles repositorios
<compuslack\> todas tienen
<MrL0ngbowman> SPELINAX : tranquilo con el enter :D
<Ex4> compuslack\: estas en tty? instala gpm
<compuslack\> variables de entorno
<compuslack\> para que Ex4 ? para que serìa gpm
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : son accesibles por cualquier comando
<MrL0ngbowman> Ex4 : sorry por mi confusion
<Ex4> MrL0ngbowman: :P
<SPELINAX> Hola gente alguien se sabe los repositorios de backtrack para ubuntu? me quiero bajar las herramientas PD: Gracias por la atención :D
<CrackerJack> hola a todos
<MrL0ngbowman> SPELINAX : que te dijo tu amigo google?
<mimecar> SPELINAX: si lo haces puedes hacer inestable tu sistema
<MrL0ngbowman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34191/backtrack-4-repository
<SPELINAX> ya encontré gracias :D
<Ex4> MrL0ngbowman: eso son viejos, mejor los de backtrack5
<n0> si hay varios
<n0> drifnet
<MrL0ngbowman> lol
<n0> aircrack
<SPELINAX> esos ya los tengo
<n0> ... hydra
<SPELINAX> yo quiero el set
<fosco__> este canal no es de backtrack, por favor no ensucieis el canal
<SPELINAX> de
<SPELINAX> quiero solo el SET de BT5
<mimecar> SPELINAX: pregunta en el canal de esa distribución
<MrL0ngbowman> Ex4 : buena vox
<n0> mmm wireshark
<compuslack\> bueno me voy mariado gente
<compuslack\> jajja
<compuslack\> voy a vomitar en el irssi
<fosco__> uno que se marcha
<n0>  .. ethercap " creo que asi se escribe ... mmm autoescan
<compuslack\> xD
<mimecar> n0: dejalo ya
<Ex4> compuslack\: IRSSI <3
<MrL0ngbowman> gpm
<n0> whats
<n0> ?
<compuslack\> IRSSI <3
<n0> for what ?
<CrackerJack> alguien me puede decir como puedo agregar a skype al menu de mensajes de ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> n0: el canal es de ubuntu, no de backtrack
<mimecar> y de esas herramientas no se da soporte aquí
<n0> yaaa bueno las herramienats que le he dicho son todas de ubuntu
<n0> a okas entiendo mimecar eso si que lo entiendo
<MrL0ngbowman> CrackerJack : http://is.gd/plIrc7
<n0> directo a la espinilla
<compuslack\> ALGUIEN sabe como habro irssi por messenger (?)
<compuslack\> jaja
<MrL0ngbowman> lol
<MrL0ngbowman> de donde son?
<arp-> j0
<compuslack\> yo soy de buenos aires argentina
<compuslack\> la plata
<compuslack\> vos ?
<mimecar> los logs son públicos
<n0> oigan alguien ha creado vpn en ubuntu
<CrackerJack> MrL0ngbowman: Vi ese articulo pero el skype wrapper no me funciona no se si hay uno para maverick 64bit
<MrL0ngbowman> Yo soy de Peru, pero vivo en USA
<compuslack\> nah! yase era chiste.!.!.!.!...----¿¿??¡!!!H"··$o$&/$l·%a!
<compuslack\> usa ?
<compuslack\> y esta bueno
<compuslack\> ?
<MrL0ngbowman> si ... creo :D
<compuslack\> muchisima gente de peru que sabe linux
<MrL0ngbowman> por eso que me confundo a veces con terminos tecnicos en espanol
<MrL0ngbowman> compuslack\ : no lo se
<SPELINAX> puta madre me cargué la sources.list alguien me pasa los repositorios principales?
<MrL0ngbowman> creo que tenemos que ir al offtopic
<Ex4> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<MrL0ngbowman> SPELINAX : siempre haz backups :D
<mimecar> SPELINAX: pide los repositorios en el canal de backtrack
<n0> pide los de ubuntu
<SPELINAX> Uso ubuntu 10.04
<SPELINAX> --
<mimecar> si tu sistema se queda inestable al hacerlo no te euqjes
<mimecar> SPELINAX: estas pidiendo repositorios de otra distribución en el canal
<SPELINAX> Esto es ubuntu
<SPELINAX> yo uso ubuntu
<mimecar> no
<SPELINAX> y les pido los repositorios
<SPELINAX> de ubuntui
<mimecar> usa paquetes diferentes a los de ubuntu
<n0> yo te lo doy los de ubuntu
<n0> dame un min
<n0> me encanta lapalabra gnu
<n0> oaja se aplique en todos lados
<compuslack\> gnu """
<arp-> la palabra del señor
<arp-> predicala
<arp-> :PP
<n0> jjajaj
<n0> hermanos nos hemos juntad hoy  por nuestro supremo gnu y gracias por darnos todos tus gpl
<n0> amen ¡
<arp-> xD
<MrL0ngbowman> n0 : excepto del GPL v3
<arp-> esos son evangelistas
<arp-> :P
<n0> gujajajajaj
<n0> evangelistas
<Ex4> GPL v3 <3
<n0> gujajaj XD
<arp-> Geoba
<arp-> GNU
<n0> d-_-b ... i have a one questiion .....
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> ir acabando el offtopic
<Ex4> Yo ya estoy, solo los espero a ellos (?
<n0> how i can build a one game on ubuntu
<arp-> ???
<n0> como puedo crear un juego en ubuntu
<arp-> la pregunta seria
<arp-> mas que en ubuntu, en que lenguaje
<n0> rpg
<arp-> no es algo exclusivo para ubuntu
<mimecar> n0: boli y papel para diseñarlo
<n0> jajajaja
<mimecar> y cualquier lenguaje de alto nivel para programarlo
<cossier> n0: allegro ?
<arp-> n0:  depende que quieras hacer
<n0> rpg
<Ex4> mm
<arp-> tenes lenguajes mas dedicados a juegos, con motor grafico, 2d y 3d
<n0> no te preocupes ya me dijieron como
<arp-> o
<arp-> ok
<n0> programa puntual ,, y que se necesita .. bajo ubuntu
<arp-> una opcion es recurrir a opengl
<n0> si ese es uno ..
<mimecar> n0: depende del lenguaje quie quieras usar
<arp-> claro
<arp-> podrias hacer un juego desde python a C
<Ex4> arp-: allegro ftw
<arp-> ja
<arp-> Ex4: ?
<Ex4> Yo lo mas que arme fue un fork de Alex4 <3
<Ex4> arp-: Allegro FTW XD
<arp-> ah
<arp-> kcs Ex4
<Ex4> ?
<cossier> que es ftw no sera wtf
<arp-> (saludo)
<cossier> pues allegro-GL
<Ex4> cossier: no
<Ex4> !google ftw
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<Ex4> ¬¬
<n0> eso es verdad kubot
<n0> ni siquiera saben que es un man en linux
<n0> y andan buscando en google
<Ex4> cossier: pues, usa google para buscar 'ftw'
<arp-> ja
<Ex4> n0: es mas sencillo buscar en google
<n0> la solucion al lado de uno ..
<Ex4> Hay mil y un tutoriales, especialmente con ubuntu
<n0> con el man
<n0> es mas rapido
<n0> aveces no tienes internet
<mimecar> n0: el man no te servirá para programar
<Ex4> n0: Man ftw, pero los tutoriales de ubuntu estan muys easy
<Ex4> mimecar: a que no??
<mimecar> tienes en las páginas del man toda la sintaxis de cualquier lenguahe?
<Ex4> Hay funciones de linux documentadas en el man
<mimecar> lenguaje
<Ex4> mimecar: no
<n0> mimecar
<n0> sin man
<mimecar> haz el diseño primero
<arp-> ponele un truco al juego n0
<arp-> asi puedo ganar solo yo... :P
<n0> jajajaj
<n0> quiero hacer juegos para cisco
<n0> para aprender configuracion
<arp-> j0
<arp-> ya hay simuladores de cisco
<n0> asi jugando no te olvidas de los comandos
<n0> si son tediosos esta el packet tracer
<n0> lo ocupo de cuando me duermo hasta cuando me despierto
<n0> guaajajajja
<cossier> yo uso debhelp para la docu
<arp-> despues hay unos que te permiten armar graficamente una red
<arp-> y simular cosas
<n0> si el mismo packettracer
<n0> hace eso ... y funciona muy bien en linux
<n0> la instalacion es rapida .
<arp-> sep
<n0> viene en un sh
<arp-> yo vi uno que usaban en Cisco
<arp-> pero era de windows, no recuerdo el nombre
<n0> si el packettracer
<n0> jajaj
<arp-> debe haber varios que hacen eso
<n0> si pero el de cisco es packetracer
<arp-> ok
<arp-> simula cisco's esos'
<arp-> diferentes modelos?
<arp-> me refiero a la consola
<arp-> yo quiero simular suponete una serie 2500
<n0> a okas arp
<n0> ahora si que si
<n0> si
<arp-> ok
<n0> son entrete esos programas
<arp-> se
<arp-> mas que nada x los comandos
<n0> saves yo modifique un ubuntu .. con un firewall que hace que tu pc sea un router
<arp-> asi te los vas acordando
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> eso no es nada dle otro mundo
<arp-> no hay que modificar nada
<arp-> haces NAT con iptables
<n0> que entrete .. si hay que saber configurar
<n0> pero eso es muy basico con nat
<arp-> bueh
<n0> hay varios protocolos de comuncacion como ospf . rip . rip2
<arp-> sumale unas reglas dw FW
<arp-> si queres
<arp-> te haces un PIX
<arp-> ahaha
<n0> jjejja
<n0> no solo un idf
<arp-> te haces un pix
<arp-> :P
<n0> como pix
<n0> cual es el acrononimo
<arp-> un pix, un firewall
<n0> aps  si
<n0> obvio pero un firewall es facil , pero tienes que complementarlos con un prpotocolo de errutamiento ,,
<n0> a eso voy .
<arp-> sep
<arp-> por supuesto
<arp-> igual, podes armar un firewall transparente
<arp-> con 2 placas en Bridge
<n0> arp ya lo he hecho
<arp-> eso es lindo
<n0> funciona entrete
<n0> si
<arp-> nadie se da cuenta
<arp-> ahahha
<n0> yo lo instale en un servidor proliant con discos que se sacan en caliente
<n0> apuntados al puerto 3128
<n0> quedo bueno , . yhice la prueba con windows x y trabaja como las reverendas
<arp-> en linux lo haces, con un modulo del kernel que te permite hacer eso
<Ex4> tun (?+
<n0> anocer que te hagan un nmap
<n0> pero quien va a saver
<arp-> pones un IDS en el FW
<arp-> y listo
<arp-> dropeas lo que se te cante
<Ex4> iptables (?
<n0> pero te falto algo jejejej ldap
<n0> y con un tape buckup quedas como rey
<arp-> eh
<arp-> pero ya estas en la nasa
<arp-> ...
<n0> gujajajajaj
<arp-> tampoco exagerar
<n0> guajjaja pero si los tape bukcup no son caros
<n0> ahora son mas economicos
<arp-> ok
<n0> es como lo que paso con los pendrive
<n0> tengo un dato para todos .. ahora una universidad japonesa encontro una forma de almacenar 90 gigas en una pila
<n0> si leen un poquito va  estar mas entretenido lo dejo en el tintero
<n0> si quieren el link pidanmelo
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<n0> okas voy por un portal de linux
<CrackerJack> alguien sabe como montar IBM Ultrium td3 en ubuntu 10.04 server
<CrackerJack> nadie
<mimecar> sin saber que es lo que quieres montar no
<CrackerJack> la unidad de cinta
<arp-> CrackerJack:
<mimecar> será montando el dispositivo
<arp-> deberias revisar si el kernel incluye soporte de ese FS
<arp-> y los drivers para el medio
<CrackerJack> me imagino que no puedo hacer paste aqui verdad?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<arp-> pastebin
<Ex4> arp-: dpaste (?
<arp-> ja
<CrackerJack> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738529/
<CrackerJack> eso me da cuando tengo una cinta en la unidad
<CrackerJack> entiendo que ubuntu la reconoce
<arp-> parece que si
<arp-> y si haces: mount
<arp-> no figura montada?
<CrackerJack> nop
<CrackerJack> pero realmente no se que tipo de FS tienen las cintas
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> provemos
<arp-> probemos
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l /dev/nst0
<arp-> ?
<CrackerJack> me dice  I dont know how to handle files with 20660
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l /dev/nst
<arp-> hacelo asi
<arp-> sin el 0
<CrackerJack> no dice nada
<arp-> um
<arp-> tiene FS creado eso?
<CrackerJack> me das unos mint arp?
<arp-> ok
<CrackerJack> gracias
<CrackerJack> estoy aqui
<arp-> o
<arp-> k
<CrackerJack> no se si tiene FS creado
<arp-> decia, tiene Fs creado la cienta?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> talvez no tiene
<arp-> a ver intenta algo rapido
<arp-> sudo mkdir /mnt/pepe
<CrackerJack> listo
<arp-> sudo mount /dev/nst0 /mnt/pepe
<CrackerJack> me dice mount: /dev/nst0 is not a block device
<arp-> claro
<arp-> no hay nada
<arp-> o bien no soporta el FS
<CrackerJack> rayos
<arp-> valla a saber
<arp-> osea, podrias inententar darle formato
<Ex4> mira con algun editor hex
<arp-> pero no se si tendra datos
<arp-> podrias verlo con cat
<Ex4> arp-: cat -A
<arp-> rapidamente
<arp-> sep
<arp-> que limite la salida
<arp-> si no va seru n lio
<Ex4> cat -A $file | less
<arp-> sep
<CrackerJack> no importa que se borren los datos
<arp-> :S
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> cat /dev/nst0 | more
<mimecar> CrackerJack: deberías como mínimo saber si tienes datos
<mimecar> si borras un backup perderás información
<arp-> y si
<CrackerJack> la persona que me dio las cintas me dijo que las borrar si podia que lo que tienen no sirve
<arp-> em
<arp-> CrackerJack:
<arp-> que formato de FS vas a usar?
<CrackerJack> jumm creo que me gustaria ext4
<CrackerJack> si es posible claro
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> sudo mkfs ext4 /dev/nst0
<arp-> o bien
<arp-> sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/nst0
<CrackerJack> me dice que /dev/nst0 no es un block device pero que si deseo continuar
<unipost> por fin consegui poner la ip fija a la printer wifi pero tuve que conectarme a la configuracion de la printer con el navegador y ajustarla en config manual ,con hplip no pude hacerlo , por cierto por que mi ip interna cambia , creia que era fija por eso en ubuntu la printer cambiaba de ip
<CrackerJack> arp
<CrackerJack> mira esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738558/
<cousteau> unipost, en ubuntu se puede poner la ip fija
<unipost> cousteau pues por mas que lo intente desde ubuntu no lo consegui son a traves del navegador pude hacerlo en ubuntu
<unipost> so = solo
<cousteau> bueno, si es una impresora pensada para configurarse a trv de navegador, bienvenida sea
<unipost> cousteau si pero yo no lo sabia
<cousteau> quiero decir, supongo que será la forma de configurarla
<unipost> como con el windows es todo next next ni me lo habia planteado
<cousteau> si la impresora viene con su propio programa de config con interfaz web...
<cousteau> y lo de ip variables creo que se puede configurar o en el router o en los dispositivos que se conectan
<cousteau> (en este caso la impresora, pero también puedes configurarlo en el ordenador)
<Ex4> mi router tiene para que el dhcp le ponga una ip especifica a un dispositivo.. por mac.. :D
<Ex4> fijate
<Ex4> unipost: :D
<cossier> CrackerJack: s ies de cinta has probado con /dev/tape
<CrackerJack> vere
<CrackerJack> nada lo mismo
<arp-> si
<arp-> listo CrackerJack
<arp-> ?
<CrackerJack> arp mira esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738558/
<cossier> CrackerJack: mirate el comando mt ( man mt )
<unipost> ok en ubuntu se podra quizas configurar para que te de una ip fija para la impresora , pero en mi caso es mucho exigir al usuario final que tenga que averiguar como poner todos los parametros de configuracion pasarela etc
<omikron4> CrackerJack: no puedes formatear la particion en uso
<arp-> claro
<omikron4> CrackerJack: solo formatear o trabajar en particiones desmontadas
<Ex4> unipost: configurando el router, seguro tendra alguna opcion
<mrkcc> crackerjack! has probado desmontarlo
<CrackerJack> omikron4 la cosa es que no esta montada ni en uso
<Ex4> sos todo un cracker? x)
<Ex4> jajaja
<Ex4> CrackerJack: pasa la salida de mount
<arp-> CrackerJack:  el tape ese que interface tiene
<arp-> ?
<CrackerJack> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738569/
<mrkcc> Una vez me paso que no podia formatear un particion asi que inicie en modo cdlive y lo formatea co gparted
<CrackerJack> scsi
<arp-> CrackerJack:
<arp-> pone: dmesg
<omikron4> ls /dev/ | grep sd[a-z][1-9] CrackerJack
<Ex4> omikron4: seria mejor un ls /dev/sd??
<arp-> ja
<cousteau> o más fácil, ls /dev/sd[a-z][1-9]
<CrackerJack> arp dmesg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738570/
<cousteau> (o sd??)
<omikron4> pos si Ex4 , :)
<Ex4> jajaja
<arp-> revisen el dmesg
<Ex4> que tanto grep jaja
<arp-> ahi esta la verdad
<arp-> :P
<arp-> a ver si monto o no
<Ex4> veamos
<Ex4> npi
<Ex4> debe ser un /dev/sdX
<Ex4> XD
<arp-> se
<arp-> seguramente
<arp-> bueno ahi el paso antes el log de mount
<arp-> con todo lo montado
<arp-> ttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738569/
<arp-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738569/
<Ex4> ya vengo
<arp-> miren
<arp-> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev) none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> era la otra linea
<cousteau> shm es la memoria compartida
<arp-> si si
<arp-> nada que ver
<arp-> copie mal
<mrkcc> Una pregunta puedo aumentar la swap?
<Ex4> mrkcc: por que no?
<mrkcc> solo pregunto puedo aumetarlo
<Ex4> si puedes  ^^
<mrkcc> a bueno, gracias Exa4
<CrackerJack> ls /dev/ | grep sd[a-z][1-9] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738577/
<ivedci89> hola chicos! poruqe ahora no puedo reproducir más los videos de youtube por ejemplo instantaneamente con mozilla?
<CrackerJack> arp
<cossier> CrackerJack: prueba este comando por curiosidad ( mt -f /dev/tape erase )
<xangua> ivedci89 no tendrás el flashplugin de adobe instalado
<ivedci89> yo le tengo instalado, pero la reproduccion no es instantanea
<ivedci89> del momento que le doy play, pasan como tres o cinco minutos hasta que comienza la reproduccion
<xangua> andará mal tu conexión entonces
<xangua> o de por si es lenta ;)
<ivedci89> nono... mi conexion está muy bien! descargo los videos con el plugin download helper de firefos a toda velocidad
<ivedci89> probé borrar la carpeta /home/user/.mozilla  y el problema persiste, no es por las configuraciones
<ivedci89> me es más rapido descargar el video completo con downloadhelper que esperar a que firefoz lo reproduzca..
<cousteau> y tienes el flash de adobe?  sin ninguna otra versión interfiriendo?  (gnash, por ejemplo)
<cousteau> ivedci89, y te usará menos recursos
<cousteau> (bueno, ahora con el nuevo flash no sé)
<ivedci89> cousteau:  es extraño! mi PC es modern, tengo memoria swap y procesador muy buenos , pero el flash no funciona o funciona muy tarde
<cousteau> a lo mejor youtube está lentorro, o la conex no es muy buena
<cousteau> a lo mejor te interesa el plugin YouTube Perfect de greasemonkey
<cossier> ivedci89: que version de Flash usas
<ivedci89> me pasa en la plaza, en mi casa, en la casa de miabuela, en lo de mi novia! el problema es solo de mis PCs, no los demas ubuntus o windows.
<xangua> cousteau: ese script es para reproducir videos de youtube con el reproductor local¿
<ivedci89> cómo sé que version uso?
<cossier> ivedci89: con el boton derecho sobre el video
<cossier> del raton!! que no lo dije
<cousteau> xangua, sí... creo que me lo recomendaste tú de hecho
<ivedci89> Swfdec 0.8.2   que lo acabo de insttalar, antes estaba el que esta en los repositorios.
<xangua> cousteau: yo recomiendo el addon para firefox: flash video replacer
<ivedci89> y el problema era el mismo
<ivedci89> cousteau:
<cousteau> sí, la última vez que lo probé el ytperfect no iba muy bien
<cousteau> ivedci89, quita eso y pon flashplugin-installer
<xangua> ivedci89 deinstala swfdec, gnash y adobe flash; entonces decidete por uno
<cossier> ivedci89: flashplugin-installer
<ivedci89> ok
<xangua> en oneiric ahora flash está en el repositorio partner  no cousteau cossier ¿
<cousteau> no, espera... en oneiric se llama distinto pero sigue estando en el normal
<cossier> xangua: yo uso aun 11.04
<cousteau> xangua, en partner siempre ha habido un adobe-flashplugin, pero eso es otra cosa
<xangua> es el mismo
<xangua> solo que es algo así como 'oficial' hasta te viene con una herramienta gráfica para configurar el cache y los permisos del plugin
<cousteau> flashplugin-downloader
<cousteau> xangua, creo que la diferencia es que el flashplugin-nonfree/installer/downloader no contiene el flash, sino que lo descarga
<cousteau> el adobe-flashplugin lo contiene
<xangua> ok :P
<ivedci89> lo solucioné, pero tuve que desinstalar tooodos los complementos y poner solo el de adobe
<no_tengo> adobe readeR?
<ivedci89> son de codigo totalmente cerrado verdad? cou
<no_tengo> el qué?
<xangua> no_tengo: el flashplugin de adobe
<ivedci89> el complemento de adobe flash player
<Ex4> no tengo el flash plugin de adobe
<Ex4> xDD
<Ex4> jajaj
<no_tengo> Ex4: Eres un hombre que merece respeto
<Ex4> no_tengo: me da risa el nick, no mas, no es para que te enojes
<Ex4> jaja
<no_tengo> ah entonces si tienes falsh ?
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches amigos
<Ext4> hola AzoteLogiko
<AzoteLogiko> necesito trabajar con una base de datos .MDB (Acess 2000) pero no soy capaz a abrirla con LibreOffice 3.4
<AzoteLogiko> uso Ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<AzoteLogiko> alguna idea, por favor?
<Ext4> Yo ni idea, lo siento, no uso .mdb :)
<no_tengo> yo no uso ni base de datos
<no_tengo> xD
<Ext4> jajaja
<Ext4> yo lo mas de bd's que use fue para practicar php, usando postgres y mysql :P
<AzoteLogiko> vaya ... llevo un buen rato googleando esto y no hay forma :(
 * unknwon Saludos!
<Ext4> hi unknwon
<unknwon> Buenas Ext4
<Ext4> :)
<unknwon> Ext4, Oye, has trabajado con android?
<Ext4> Solo lo conozco por imagenes XD
<unknwon> Um.
<unknwon> No conoces de alguien que lo use? (o sepa)
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Ext4> jaja
<Ext4> xangua: de tanto no estar aca no diferencio los canales
<Ext4> x)
<unknwon> :S
<unknwon> El buen xangua
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> Buenas a todos gente
<AzoteLogiko> en fin ... despues de 3 años con ubuntu, tengo que volver a windows porque no hay un triste conversor de access .....
<AzoteLogiko> chao
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> e
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> espera
<asig> conversor de access a qué cosa?
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> que estas buscando??
<AzoteLogiko> a oracle
<cossier> AzoteLogiko: busca en los repos mdbtools
<AzoteLogiko> a ver
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> eso te iva a decir
<AzoteLogiko> lo tengo instalado
 * Inframundo adeus
<AzoteLogiko> pero no aparece nada nuevo al intentar abrir un .mdb en LibreOffice Base
<cossier> AzoteLogiko: creo que te permite convertirla
<cossier> AzoteLogiko: desde consola
<AzoteLogiko> ah .. desde consola. ok , voy a probar
<cossier> AzoteLogiko: tipea mdb y luego tab aparecen varias opciones
<cossier> AzoteLogiko: TAB tabulador
<AzoteLogiko> lo estoy viendo, parece interesante .. jeje
<AzoteLogiko> a ver si hay suerte pq ya daba todo por perdido
<no_tengo> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<no_tengo> disculpa
<no_tengo> me equivoqué de sitio
<cossier> AzoteLogiko: suerte me voy yendo !!
<AzoteLogiko> tiene muy buena pinta cossier, voy a intentar exportar e importarlo en Oracle
<AzoteLogiko> muchas gracias . chao!! ;)
<cryevil93> buenas
<cryevil93> hay alguien ?
<no_tengo> claro
<cryevil93> el ubuntu 11.10 que tal esta ?
<xangua> muy bonito¿
<AzoteLogiko> funciona!! muchas gracias a todos por lo de mdb tools :D
<cryevil93> aparte de bonito es estable ?
<no_tengo> sí
<cryevil93> es intuitibo
<cryevil93> estoy en fedora 15
<cryevil93> y no se que hacer
<no_tengo> yo 16
<cryevil93> tienes fedora ?
<no_tengo> claro
<no_tengo> pero ubuntu también
<no_tengo> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cryevil93> de entre las dos con cual te quedas ?
<no_tengo> fedora jeje
<no_tengo> por ahora
<aguitel> se me realiza el calimestrum de la pc
<aguitel> que hago?
<cousteau> se qué?
<cousteau> vale, he googleado calimestrum y sólo aparecen resultados con "aguitel"
<cousteau> prueba cambiando la distribución de teclado, creo que es el problema
<aguitel> jeje
<cousteau> tendrías que poner mogollón de veces la palabra "calimestrum" en un vídeo de rick roll
<cousteau> (bueno, ya basta de tonterías...  para eso está el offtopic)
<aguitel> cousteau, pues hay que divertirse
<cousteau> para eso está el offtopic
<cousteau> offtopic fue diseñado específicamente para desvariar y decir payasadas
<no_tengo> esto se guarda en un servidor
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-15
 * unknwon Saludos!
<panconpalta> hi
<panconpalta> XD
<alejandro> hola alguien digeme por favor que hago para reproducir  discos de video en ubuntu
<xangua> alejandro: dvd's comerciales¿
<alejandro> de cualquiera no me deja ver los videos me marcxa error
<xangua> que error¿¿ explicate¿¿
<xangua> si es para dvd's comerciales hay dos formas
<xangua> !dvd
<xangua> primera
<kubot> Para saber como hacer funcionar un DVD en Ubuntu, mirese la página: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Reproducir_DVD
<alejandro> me dice que totem no puede reprodicui este dvd
<xangua> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<xangua> segunga, ya sea agregas el repositorio e instalas libdvdcs2 o sencillamente bajas ese mismo paquete desde la sección packages
<alejandro> como instalo el lbdvdcs2 en l apafina ya entre y al tratar de correrlo me dice que  comand not found
<xangua> bajas el deb y le das doble clic
<alejandro> que es el deb ya entre a paquetes y me dice que ya tengo el libdvd4 en mi pc
<xangua> alejandro: o haces la primera o la segunda, no ambas
<nesu> hola gente
<xangua> si ya instalaste libdvd4 corre el script de instalación que dice la pagina de la primera http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Reproducir_DVD
<xangua>  Instala el paquete libdvdread4 desde el repositorio universe. Abre una terminal y teclea el sudo apt-get install libdvdread4  Seguidamente teclea sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh y presiona la tecla enter. Este comando hace que se instale libdvdread4
<alejandro> ya lo hixce asi y me dice que no se ha podido localizar el paquete
<xangua> qué versión de ubuntu usas alejandro ¿
<alejandro> no se donde  lo   puedo checar
<xangua> lsb_release -a
<alejandro> ubuntu 10.10
<xangua> no dijiste que ya habías instalado libdvdread4¿ no te entiendo :/
<alejandro> entro en gestor de paquetes y me aparece ya marcado
<xangua> marcado que¿ como instalado alejandro ¿
<xangua>  entonces haz lo que dice la guía: Seguidamente teclea
<xangua> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<xangua> y presiona la tecla enter. Este comando hace que se instale libdvdread4
<xangua> si no funciona el reproductor desdpués de eso, reinicia la computadora
<alejandro> si libdvdread4 no se si sea el mismo
<alejandro> ya le di el comando y empieza a correr pero luego se detiene y aparece que el area de la base de datos se encuentra bloqueado por otro proceso
<xangua> tienes otra consola abierta alejandro ¿
<alejandro> no desde ayer me aparece asi la apague y hoy me sigue aparececiendo
<xangua> entonces simple y sencillamente ve a la página de medibuntu, ve a la sección que dice Packages, paquetes de natty, bajas e instalas 'libdvdcs2'
<xangua> !medibuntu | más sencillo imposible alejandro
<kubot> más sencillo imposible alejandro: medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<nesu> hola
<GridCube> !hi nesu
<kubot> nesu: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<nesu> hay alguna chica aca???
<nesu> hay alguna chica aca???
<ivedci89-desktop> mi audacious no puede reproducirme estos: http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/musica/Latinos/Romantico%20latinos%202000-2011/07%20Ricky%20Martin/
<ivedci89-desktop> siendo que con vlc o el redproductor de peliculas si puedo
<ivedci89-desktop> arp-:
<orionman> hola
<orionman> saludos
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhh pero son archivos muy raros.!! no permiten ecualizar con el VLC!!!!!
<orionman> gente  soynuevo  en  esto
<ivedci89-desktop> orionman:  que pasa?
<orionman> saludos   son usuarios   de   zorin?
<debsan> zorin ?
<orionman> umm   no   lo  conocen
<orionman> el mas nice  linux  que   existe
<orionman> mas   user   fiendly
<orionman> se   basa  en ubuntu  pero   de mas facil  uso
<debsan> no, ni idea
<debsan> por qué escribís con tantos espacios ?
<orionman> hablo   desde    el
<orionman> este  canal  es   de  espana?
<orionman> entonce  nadie  aqui usa  zorin
<debsan> no se si es de españa, pero se habla en español
<orionman> saludos desan
<orionman> que linux   usas?
<orionman> ubuntu?
<xangua> ivedci89-desktop: audiacios usa sus propios codecs, no usa gstreamer, necesitas instalar el plugin para mp3
<orionman> helo
<ivedci89-desktop> xangua:  gracias!!1 y como le meto ese plugin mp3?
<ivedci89-desktop> orionman:  sí ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audacious_(software)
<debsan> orionman, debian
<orionman> bueno   casi nadie  aqui    conoce   zorin
<orionman> una pena   es   qui za  el mas facil  linux
<ivedci89-desktop> Rhythmbox 0.12.8   no tiene ecualizador, o yo no lo encuentro!!!???
<xangua> ivedci89-desktop: pss en los repositorios me muestra audacious-plugins y audacious-plugins-extra
<xangua> ivedci89-desktop: no, rhythmbox no lleva ecualizador
<ivedci89-desktop> sisis justo en eso estaba!!!
<ivedci89-desktop> que porquer...
<ivedci89-desktop> es lo unico que le falta para ser excelente!
<joshua1983> Hola
<joshua1983> pregunta:
<joshua1983> alguien puede descargar robocode?
<joshua1983> http://sourceforge.net/projects/robocode/files/robocode/1.7.3.3/robocode-1.7.3.3-setup.jar/download?use_mirror=ufpr
<joshua1983> a mi no me descarga...
<xangua> se descargó el 3 segundos joshua1983 ;)
<joshua1983> maldicion a mi nisiquiera arranca a descargar
<joshua1983> te puedo pasar el correo y me lo envias?
<joshua1983> porfavor!!
<alejandro> hola   oigan alguien me puede decir que hago si ares en ubuntu si me conecta pero al buscar no me arroja ningun resultado
<xangua> joshua1983: puedes entrar aquí y descargarlo http://xangua.xangua.operaunite.com/file_sharing/magic/5922296e34ff0ab048cff123708c3956cce6adff
<xangua> solo ignora todo lo de android jeje :P
<joshua1983> ok gracias
<xangua> ya pudiste¿¿ avisame
<xangua> porque si cierro el opera deja de compartir el unite
<joshua1983> esta descargando
<joshua1983> falta 1 minuto
<xangua> alejandro: en mis feeds vi esta entrada hace un par de días, no se si te sirva http://blog.mamalibre.com.ar/post/ares-en-ubuntu-1110
<joshua1983> listo xangua
<xangua> ares con wine, no esperes buenos resultados alejandro ;)
<xangua> con giftoxif me parece que hasta yo pude hace como 3 años, ahora uso torrents
<alejandro> y otro programa parecido a ares
<xangua> te acabo de pasar el post alejandro , con giftoxic
<alejandro> gracias xangua
<alejandro> con que comando instalo build essential  libgift-dev etc etc
<debsan> alejandro, ?
<debsan> sudo aptitude install build-essencials libgift-dev
<debsan> no se que otros paquetes
<ivedci89-desktop> a que se debe esto???? http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/ipp/auxilio!.png
<xangua> a que agregaste un repositorio pero no las llaves ivedci89-desktop
<ivedci89-desktop> ¿? uh! y cómo es eso?
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo se agregan llaves?
<alejandro> debsan me dice comand not found
<debsan> alejandro, escribilo bien
<xangua> no se que tipo de repositorio habrás agregado ivedci89-desktop
<alejandro> gracias ya pude
<ivedci89-desktop> sii no sé que onda, la cosa es que hace como dos semanas que no puedo actualizar correctamente
<debsan> alejandro, ok de nada
<ivedci89-desktop> xangua:
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, deshabilita los repos que agregaste
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora solo dejé los lucid, y no puedo actualizar
<debsan> como es tu sources.list ?
<ivedci89-desktop> xangua:  http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/ipp/cOmo_sigo%c2%bf.png
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, podeés usar pastebin tambien
<xangua> ivedci89-desktop: ahí no veo nada, corre sudo apt-get update
<debsan> ivedci89-desktop, en fin esos son repositorios de terceros, aunque sean de launchpad
<ivedci89-desktop> me es más facil así!... http://process-641766.homeftp.org/ es mi PC
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/ipp/  fijate el 0001 y 0002  xangua
<xangua> !gpgerr | ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<xangua> ivedci89-desktop: para el repositorio oficial de ubuntu la llave es 437D05B5
<xangua> para el repositorio de firefox, me parece que no ofrece paquetes para 64bit y por eso te da error
<ivedci89-desktop> ok probando xangua
<xangua> mmm veo que si tiene paquetes para 64bit
<xangua> la próxima vez que añadas un ppa:
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository "nombre del ppa" el nomre del ppa es ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable y queda
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<xangua> así te agrega el repositorio Y la llave también
<ivedci89-desktop> ahí termino de hacer eso
<ivedci89-desktop> excelente hasta ahora todo marcha bien xangua
<ivedci89-desktop> xangua:  hice todo eso y sigue diciendo, se requiere install de packetes no confiables
<xangua> pues no se que paquetes quiera instalar
<ivedci89-desktop> esos de audacious
<ivedci89-desktop> pidgin-audacious por ejemplo
<ivedci89-desktop> no entiendo!!! desde el terminal me deja instalar eso, pero desde el centro de software NO!!
<ivedci89-desktop> xangua:
<xangua> con musictracker manejas más reproductores en pidgin ivedci89-desktop
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea, con el software-center no puedo instalar nada...
<ivedci89-desktop> pero sudo apt-get me instala casi cualqueir cosa
<xangua> no se, agregaste llas llaves de ubuntu¿ ivedci89-desktop
<ivedci89-desktop> si, las agregue tal como me dijiste
<xangua> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5 - así quedaría
<ivedci89-desktop> sisisi
<ivedci89-desktop> xangua:  aunque la terminal me pregunta por "s" dos veces
<xangua> pss no sabría decirte, yo nunca he tenido problemas ni con las llaves ni con el centro de software
<ivedci89-desktop> ¿Instalar estos paquetes sin verificación [s/N]? s
<xangua> pregunta por "s" ¿
<ivedci89-desktop> Se utilizarán 520kB de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación.
<ivedci89-desktop> ¿Desea continuar [S/n]? s
<xangua> pss es el mismo mensaje que te aparece en la interfaz gráfica :/
<ivedci89-desktop> pero e la interfaz grafica me sale error!
<ivedci89-desktop> y no instala
<xangua> no es ningún error, es solo un aviso,  el mismo de hecho que te aparece en terminal
<xangua> no se de cuantos repositorios más te faltaran las llaves
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias xangua muy buena atencion me has dado!
 * xoan buenas
<angelcampos> hola que tal
<angelcampos> Alguien sabe por que derrepente  falla el gestor  tucan de descargas ??
<angelcampos> el fallo es que  derrepente  deja de bajar  ...    la vdd desconosco  por que  me funciona muy bien y derrepente    deja de bajar
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<angelcampos> buenas
<angelcampos> alguien
<angelcampos> sabe bajar  el jdownload ??  para ubuntu?
<angelcampos> ??
<noseasasi> jdownload o jdownloader? http://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<angelcampos> jdowloader
<angelcampos> es  algo  complicado de istalar no ?
<noseasasi> no tiene porqué, sigue las instrucciones drel link...
<angelcampos> ok  aver    lo intentare grx  brother
<angelcampos> es que  pues el tucan  falla  mucho =S
<angelcampos> alguien me puede ayudar
<angelcampos> por que es  gestor de paquetes synaptic   no me abree .. tengo ubnuntu 11.10 . plz
<flypp> lo primero asegúrate de que no hay otra aplicación que gestiene paquetes abierto (como el gestor de actualizacionas)
<flypp> para comprobar que no hay ningún error con el gestor de paquetes, abre una nueva terminal y ejecuta:
<flypp> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<angelcampos> ok  ya puse eso de sudo apt-get upgrade en la terminal ahora  solo abro mi gestor ?
<angelcampos> o como puedo abrirlo por medio de terminal?
<flypp> angelcampos, ha realizado las tareas del comando sin errores?
<angelcampos> sip  asi como  me dices las puse
<angelcampos> puse las 2  terminales   y  pues se sigue cerrando mi gestor de paquetes
<flypp> pero se realizaron las tareas?
<flypp> aparecieron muchas líneas?
<angelcampos> sip
<flypp> mmmmmm
<angelcampos> sip asi mismo
<flypp> ejecuta desde terminal:
<flypp> sudo synaptic
<angelcampos> c cierra
<angelcampos> solo abre y  se cierra solo o.o?
<angelcampos> pq sera ??
<flypp> no aparece ningún mensaje de error en la terminal=
<angelcampos> nop ninguno
<flypp> prueba a reconfigurar synaptic
<flypp> sudo dpkg-reconfigure synaptic
<angelcampos> ok ya lo puse  y  no me sale   nada
<flypp> vuelve a ejecutar synaptic
<flypp> te ha pasado sólo ahora o te viene pasando más veces?
<angelcampos> pues es la primera vez  por que lo acabo de istalar para usarlo pero  pasa eso que se cierra solo
<flypp> pues en una instación nueva, si te da ese tipo de errores sin arrojar más información, diría que la instalación no ha ido bien
<flypp> podría ser que la imagen grabada contenga errores, bloques defectuosos en tu disco duro o errores en la memoria
<angelcampos> =S
<angelcampos> que  raro pes  es nuevo el disco duro
<angelcampos> recien lo  acabo de cambiar
<flypp> pues la imagen de ubuntu contiene errores (lo has descargado desde la página oficial) o se ha grabado incorrectamente (hay una prueba de integridad de disco en las opciones avanzadas de instalación)
<angelcampos> pues si desde
<angelcampos> el centro de sofware de ubuntu hay lo descargue
<angelcampos> pero  algun otro modo que pueda  ver mis   paquedes istalados .. ?? aparte de ese programa  te sabras ?
<flypp> puedes usar aptitude, que es para terminal
<angelcampos> como lo ejecuto?
<angelcampos> en la terminal?
<flypp> primero tendrías que instalarlo
<flypp> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<flypp> es como apt-get, pero si lo ejecutas sin argumentos puedes acceder a un menú parecido al synaptic, pero en modo texto
<flypp> sudo aptitude
<angelcampos> yap si si sirvio
<angelcampos> =D gracias  bro
<flypp> para acceder al menú, pulsas Ctrl+T
<flypp> puede resultar algo confuso al principio, pero es acostumbrarse
<angelcampos> pues si     estava leyendo  que   el otro lo quitaron   de esta vercion ubuntu 11.10 por defecto
<angelcampos> alomejor    por eso no lo quiere abrir ?
<flypp> no, no tiene que ver. Eliminaron aptitude por razones de espacio. Un live-cd no da para contener muchos paquetes, y habiendo apt-get decidieron prescindir de aptitude
<angelcampos> pues que raro ntonces =S
<david__> holaa
<dlitvak> buenas ubuntu-es!
<david__> alguien me puede ayudar ??
<dlitvak> david__: que necesitas? y... buen dia tocayo!
<david__> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04
<david__> y no configurar los drivers de la grafica
<david__> tengo un packard bell za3
<dlitvak> anda a Sistema > Controladores Adicionales
<david__> esque soy nuevo en ubuntu, quiero migrarme, soy usuario de windows
<dlitvak> david__: genial!
<dlitvak> anda a donde te dije
<david__> no me sale
<david__> sale controladores de hardware
<dlitvak> si ese...
<dlitvak> (yo tengo otro entorno de escritorio diferente... y cambian un poco los nombres jeje)
<dlitvak> entra ahi
<dlitvak> y te va a aparecer una ventanita
<dlitvak> que dice algo como...
<david__> EMGD esa creo q es mi grafica
<david__> e porbado con estos comandos, los pongo para que los veais
<dlitvak> "Se necesitan instalar controladores privativos adicionales para ... <inserte hw aqui>...
<dlitvak> y te lista los controladores posibles disponibles
<dlitvak> dale doble click al recomendado
<david__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd
<david__> sudo apt-get install emgd-dkms xorg-emgd emgdui
<david__> sudo wget ahornero.com/public/emgdui -O /usr/bin/emgdui
<dlitvak> te sale una advertencia... le das OK
<dlitvak> y ya se instala
<david__> me sae que no hay
<dlitvak> hmm
<Inframundo> david__ tenes actualizados los repositorios de tu ubuntu?. o un no le diste actualizar
<david__> si
<david__> los comandos eso los probe con ubuntu 11.04
<david__> y Mint
<Inframundo> david__ nvidia. ati?
<david__> ahora no me acuerdo, pero creo q intel
<dlitvak> david__: no deberias tener problemas con intel... tiene controladores libres que vienen preinstalados con ubuntu
<david__> pues creo que no estan bien, porque si bajo una pagina de internet va a saltos en vez de ir fliodo
<david__> *fluido
<david__> sh: inxi: not found
<david__> con esto me ira??
<david__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd
<david__> sudo apt-get update
<david__> sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms emgd-xorg-conf
<david__> sudo emgd-xorg-conf
<david__> voy a probar
<david__> mas cosas
<david__> la bateria del portatil me durara mas?? esque leii que con ubuntu 11.04 se descargaba muy rapido y lo e vivido
<david__> en 10.04 esta tweked para configurar las opciones y demas??
<dlitvak> david__: el tema de la bateria no es problema de ubuntu... es un tema de una version del kernel... la 2.38.algo... ahora ya esta resuelto...
<david__> ok, bueno ya lo volvere a instalar mas a delante
<david__> ahora vuelvo voy a ver si se me a solucionado con esos comandos
<david__> gracias
<david_ll> hola
<david_ll> e vuelto, no se me ha solucionado
<david_ll> lo de la grafica, que puedo hacer??
<dimitrikz> hola
<dimitrikz> que antivirus creen que es el mas completo para ubuntu?
<nycko> dimitrikz: para hacer que?
<nycko> dimitrikz: tengo un clamav que analiza un samba server que mapean clientes windows
<nycko> para uso normal, antivirus asi como lo usan los windorchos, no le veo sentido
<dimitrikz> que version es?
<dimitrikz> es para analizar una red ya que creo que esta comprometida pero aun no havia tenido ningun problema
<dimitrikz> de este tipo
<nycko> dimitrikz: procura (si me hablas a mi) poner mi nick antes del mensaje, si no, no me doy por enterado
<nycko> dimitrikz: lo uso para analizar un recurso compartido por cifs montado en un direcotrio local en mi server
<dimitrikz> nycko, oki voi viendo como va esto del irc, parece complejo lo que dices, ire googleando  ;) grax
<estudiant> el TFTP permite la conexion sin ninguna validacion?
<rageo> wenas, no me funciona en boton derecho del raton en el portatil usando la 11.10, me funcionaba pero no se pq ha dejado de hacerlo. Alguna idea o sugerencia?
<rageo> wenas, no me funciona en boton derecho del raton en el portatil usando la 11.10, me funcionaba pero no se pq ha dejado de hacerlo. Alguna idea o sugerencia?
<noseasasi> rageo intenta ver si funciona con xev. en esta página en "Descubriendo scancodes" http://www.movimientolibre.com/manuales/kde-amarok-botones-multimedia.html
<noseasasi> si no funciona casi seguro que e se estropeó la tecla, sino por lo menos delimitas más el problema.
<leandroandresbar> hola
<wicope> leandroandresbar: hola, que tal?
<ferthedems> hola a todos!
<fxo_09> hola a todos
<fxo_09> hay alguien con unos segundos que me pueda dar unos pointers sobre unas dudas que tengo?
<mmm_> hola
<fxo_09> hola
<panconpalta> hola
<mmm_> irc-hispano.es
<Vero2> Hola, tengo un problema. Hay que actualizar el Shockwave Flash pero para bajarlo me pide que seleccione una aplicación del Centro de Soft y no sé qué aplicación pueda ser.
<fxo_09> estas Vero2 ?
<Vero2> si fxo_09
<fxo_09> en el centro de software
<fxo_09> revisa las apps de la categoria "socios de canonical"
<fxo_09> ahi se encuentran las app flash
<fxo_09> espero te sirva
<Vero2> bien, gracias, veré
<webweb> hola, estaba buscando en los repos de ubuntu un cliente vpn al estilo de tunnel bear que permitiera poder ver los videos de Hulu , pero no encuentro ninguno que me sirva, alguna idea?
<comandopelapapas> hola alguien que  me pueda indicar como puedo instalar fuentes de dafont en ubuntu 11.04
<panconpalta> web web
<panconpalta> hola como estas
<Vero2> fxo_09: estás?
<comandopelapapas> vero020 como puedo instalar fuentes de dafont en ubuntu 11.04
<Vero2> vero020?
<comandopelapapas> pues necesito descargar fuentes y no se como le hago en ubuntu
<Vero2> fxo_09: no encuentro lo que me dijiste...
<Vero2> comandopelapapas: lamento pero no tengo idea
<Vero2> mimecar estás?
<comandopelapapas> vero preguntale a alguien porfa
<panconpalta> hola
<panconpalta> vero
<Vero2> pero si estás preguntando, si alguien sabe te responderá
<Vero2> panconpalta: hola
<panconpalta> que pasa vero ?
<comandopelapapas> porfa
<comandopelapapas> dale vos podes
<Vero2> comandopelapapas: jamás hice éso. Si supiera te lo diría.
<Vero2> panconpalta: sabes en qué sección del Centro de Soft están los socios de Canonical para buscar los apps?
<panconpalta> que programa necesitas
<panconpalta> ??
<panconpalta> comandopelapapas
<panconpalta> quieres agregar letras ?
<comandopelapapas> si descargar las de dafon pancopalta
<comandopelapapas> dafont.com
<panconpalta> quien estaba preguntando como agregarlas ?
<comandopelapapas> ole yo }
<comandopelapapas>  comando pelapapas
<panconpalta> las agregas en /usr/shared/fonts
<panconpalta> alli estan las letras
<panconpalta> las pegas alli
<webweb> hay alguna herramienta en ubuntu que pueda permitirme ver los videos de Hulu?
<comandopelapapas> pero como como en winsows ??????
<panconpalta> video s de hulu
<panconpalta> haber
<Vero2> comandopelapapas: en windows no, en ubuntu ya que /usr/shared/fonts no lo encontras en windows
<comandopelapapas> pere
<Vero2> panconpalta sabes algo de mi pregunta?
<panconpalta> pero eso es muy basico
<panconpalta> busca en el google
<panconpalta> lo de las letras
<panconpalta> /usr/share/fonts
<panconpalta> las agregas manualmente
<panconpalta> comandopelapapas
<panconpalta> voy a ver si lo puedo ver con algun proxy
<panconpalta> dame un segundo
<webweb> mejor dicho hay algun os que permita ver los videos de Hulu para los  no residentes?
<panconpalta> si
<panconpalta> si me di cuenta que solo puedes ver videos si estas en ee.uu
<panconpalta> bien racistas
<panconpalta> te dire
<panconpalta> me dice que necesito desactivar el proxy online
<panconpalta> crei que esa era una buena forma de ver el video
<panconpalta> haber dame un seg voy a ver una lista de proxy
<comandopelapapas> panconpalta piye  ya le die en  fuentes  y aparece  unas carpetas
<panconpalta> la fuente que quieras ocupar la guardas alli
<comandopelapapas> pero que  hago una carpeta  y me to mis fuentes descargada de internet?? o meto las fuenes en cualquiera de esas carpetas
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: que formato tienen las fuentes?
<comandopelapapas> ttf
<mimecar> ¿has buscado la forma de instalar las fuentes en ubuntu?
<panconpalta> hulu en teoria tendria que funcionar con foxyproxy
<panconpalta> podrias intentar con ese add on de firefox
<webweb> si pero con que proxy para ubuntu funcionaria?
<mimecar> webweb: el proxy no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu
<mimecar> es externo a tu sistema
<noseasasi> perdonad para instalar fuentes sólo hay que copiarlas en /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<panconpalta> webweb lee mas arriba . primero entra a la paguina , segundo comenta
<webweb> eso mismo preguntaba con que software proxy funcionaria para ver los videos de hulu desde ubuntu?
<noseasasi> y reiniciar demonio o en su desconocimiento PC y listo
<comandopelapapas> mimecar   a gracias ṕor la ayuda con el iphone  era ese celular que handaba malo
<comandopelapapas>  pero uno lo conecta en ubuntu y lo reconoce d euna
<panconpalta> la solucion para que vea video sde hulu es que tenga un proxy alojado en estados unidos
<fxo_09> hay alguien con unos segundos que me pueda dar unos pointers sobre unas dudas que tengo?
<webweb> y que este disponible para ubuntu supongo
<fxo_09> tengo ubuntu :O
<fxo_09> pero se lo instale a un amigo tb este fds
<fxo_09> y tuve el sgte problema
<panconpalta> foxyproxy .. o agregar un proxy manualmente en el explorador de internet que se esta utilizando
<fxo_09> un pc con dos particiones una de 8gb y otra de 100gb app con 25 gb libres
<fxo_09> estos 25 los quize particionar para instalar la raiz la swap y la home (en tres partes logicamente)
<fxo_09> pero nunca me aparecio el espacio disponible
<fxo_09> instale en los 8gb preexistentes
<fxo_09> pregunta
<fxo_09> con el gparted
<fxo_09> no me sale el espacio libre de la particion grande y la necesito reasignar a ubuntu
<fxo_09> para ubuntu
<webweb> con los proxies de las paginas web no se pueden ver los videos de Hulu aunque sean de los usa
<fxo_09> algun consejo?
<panconpalta> lo intentaste ?
<panconpalta> Por eso mismo en teoria tendria que funcionar .. eso lo exprese  linas mas arriba
<webweb> si con todos los que conozco anonymous org y otros de ese corte y nada de nada con Hulu
<webweb> con hyde my ass tampoco funciona entras pero no puede reproducir los videos de Hulu
<fxo_09> tengo una particion ntfs que tiene 25gb libres pero para reasignar eso con el gparted, me aparece lleno y no puedo reasignar ese espacio... que puedo hacer?
<fxo_09> hola?
<fxo_09> alguien?
<mimecar> sube la imagen de gparted
<fxo_09> dificil pues ese problema lo tengo en un pc ajeno :/
<mimecar> haz una foto
<fxo_09> basicamente me aparecen las particiones de ubuntu y la ntfs
<fxo_09> si si capte, pero el pc en cuestion esta en otra casa
<webweb> nadie sabe en la practica como poder ver los videos de Hulu para los no residentes desde ubuntu?
<mimecar> sin saber la distribución real de las particiones es complicado
<fxo_09> basicamente me aparecen las particiones de ubuntu y la ntfs que debiera mostrar el espacio desocupado me sale llena
<panconpalta> http://lifehacker.com/5583515/access-hulu-from-outside-the-us-without-a-proxy-server
<panconpalta> funciona ver los videos de hulu
<fxo_09> mmm oka
<panconpalta> al menos  a mi estoy viendo un cideo de smallville
<fxo_09> porke exactamente?
<panconpalta> http://lifehacker.com/5583515/access-hulu-from-outside-the-us-without-a-proxy-server
<fxo_09> mimecar, ?
<fxo_09> bueno me tengo ke ir vuelvo luego
<mimecar> ok
<webweb> pancopalta ese link no me aporta info sobre como ver los videos de hulu desde ubuntu? donde esta exactamente la info en concreto?
<panconpalta> google con esa misma informacion
<panconpalta> en las primeras paguinas de google ..
<panconpalta> hay que buscar bien
<panconpalta> proxy for hulu
<panconpalta> y la verad no se ocupa un proxy
<panconpalta> se bloquean unos puertos .. pero hay que leer
<panconpalta> okey .. enjoy ¡¡
<webweb> panconpalta ,me has mostrado una pagina de lifehacker pero alli no se dice nada de ver videos de Hulu con ubuntu
<mimecar> webweb: si que dice como hacerlo
<panconpalta> tienes que leer
<webweb> pues precisarme el link porque no lo veo
<panconpalta> despues hablo aestoy al tel
<mimecar> http://lifehacker.com/5583515/access-hulu-from-outside-the-us-without-a-proxy-server
<panconpalta> .. eso no es de ubuntu ..
<mimecar> panconpalta: la parte de los puertos lo puede aplicar igual
<mimecar> si bloquea esos puertos
<webweb> y lo que me habeis puesto en el link tampoco corresponde  a mi pregunta : ask lifehacker 10:00 AM How Can I Upgrade My Hard Drive Space for Free or On the Cheap?
<mimecar> el texto que hay en ese enlace webweb
<webweb> si vosotros no lo sabeis dudo mucho que pueda encontrar algo que permita desde ubuntu ver los videos de Hulu
<mimecar> webweb: Access Hulu from Outside the U.S. Without a Proxy Server
<mimecar> eso lo lees?
<webweb> si pero busco la ifo exacta que revele la forma de hacerlo desde ubuntu
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tienes que instalar una extensión de firefox y modificar el cortafuegos
<panconpalta> exacto el header
<mimecar> no vas a encontrar un texto que te diga "Para ubuntu"
<panconpalta> pero eso no es de ubuntu .. el otro dia habia un tipo que queria agregar los repositorios de otr adistro . Pero de igual forma son soportdaso spor ubuntu y esto es casi lo mismo
<mimecar> en este caso iptables está en ubuntu y firefox igual
<panconpalta> si pero cae en el punto de enserñar algo que es ilegal
<panconpalta> por eso no explique como se hace si no que puse l ainformacion .. solo hay que leer
<webweb> bie eso esta bien para un usuario avanzado pero busco algo menos tecnico y mas sencillo para ubuntu
<mimecar> webweb: más sencillo que instalar una extensión y ejecutar dos comandos no encontrarás
<panconpalta> te entiendo completamente webweb .
<webweb> la cuestion es cual es esa extension nombre y los parametros de los comandos
<mimecar> lee el enlace
<panconpalta> si
<mimecar> como dice panconpalta, hacer lo que quieres fuera de USA no es demasiado legal
<webweb> ver videos de Hulu en mi localidad es del todo legal
<mimecar> estas dentro de USA?
<mimecar> si sigues los pasos del enlace puedes ver los vídeos sin  problemas
<webweb> si estuviera dentro de los usa no pediria un software para ubuntu
<panconpalta> ademas no es interesate .. esto de ver videos de una paguina
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, alguien entiende bien para qué sirve touch en la terminal?
<panconpalta> ese comando cre un archivo vacio
<panconpalta> googlea
<panconpalta> busca en el man
<webweb> que es el man?
<ivedci89-desktop> sisis es que no le entiendo bien
<panconpalta> man es el manual de manuales
<ivedci89-desktop> man es el comando para pedir los manuales de un comando en la terminal
<webweb> ah en el primer
<ivedci89-desktop> ejemplo "man touch"
<panconpalta> en cada una de las distro de linux contiene las ayuda . La primera ayuda del sistema es man
<ivedci89-desktop> salis con Q
<panconpalta> exacto
<panconpalta> cada man se divide de partes .
<panconpalta> se secciones es como tomos de una eciclopedia .. solo hay que saber buscar
<panconpalta> si no entiendes ingles puedes pasar el man de ingles a español
<panconpalta> te ayudara bastante
<ivedci89-desktop> sisis yo hice eso
<panconpalta> si ayuda demaciado
<ivedci89-desktop> aunque el man touch me sale en ingles de todos modos
<panconpalta> si
<webweb> pancopalta si tu no has podido ver los video  de hulu desde linux, como crees que lo voy a poder hacer?
<mimecar> webweb: has seguido los pasos?
<webweb> que paso si no hay ningun paso solo me aperecen temas subrealistas en esa pagina
<panconpalta> webweb .... Yo nunca dije que no he podido .. Yo dije que segui los pasos .. y vi smallvill
<mimecar> webweb: http://pastebin.com/kCVxB4vr
<webweb> pues yo creo que a este paso con vuestras indicaciones ni un trailer voy a poder ver en hulu desde ubuntu
<mimecar> ese es el texto que sale en la página
<mimecar> al cargar la página tienes las instrucciones, si no las sigues no verás vídeos
<panconpalta> a este paso yo en tu lugar estaria leyendo y estaria preguntandome porque no puedo hacerlo .
<panconpalta> si no puedes itś no my problem .. search and red ...
<panconpalta> read
<panconpalta> ..
<panconpalta> bueno buena suerte .. tengo una reuniion
<panconpalta> bye
<webweb> eso esta muy bien es my tecnico pero yo no lo voy a hacer en mi ubuntu no quiero desconfigurarlo , veo riesgo siguiendo esas instrucciones complejas
<mimecar> que instrucción ves compleja?
<webweb> tocar la configuracion de las ip tablets , no voy a saber que es lo que realmente estoy haciendo
<mimecar> bloquear puertos
<metxas> buenas tardes
<metxas> alguien usa sixaxis por bluetooth?
<webweb> si despues de realizar todas esas instrucciones con exito o sin exito resulta que algun software no funciona bien igual puedo dudar que es a consecuencia de la buena o mala configuracion compleja que hice en ubuntu no quiero complejidad solo la minima
<mimecar> webweb: entonces tendrás que buscar un proxy
<mimecar> y esperar que al configurarlo el sistema te siga funcionando
<webweb> si es un proxy valido para hulu que funcione solo a traves de un addon del anaqvegador dudo que me cause problemas
<mimecar> suerte
<webweb> mimecar con ubuntu tengo la suerte del quebrado
<mimecar> te pasaría lo mismo con windows
<webweb> No porque windows en un pesimo os con un magnifico y extenso software
<webweb> eso es lo que le falta a ubuntu para estar a la par
<comandopelapapas> era todo sencillo solo clik izquierdo visor de fuentes e instalar  y listo
<webweb> mimecar curiosamente cada vez que busco mas software que me sirva para  ubuntu , lo que encuentro es mas utilidades que no conocia para windows, como por ejemplo tunnel bear que ha sido el ultimo y haciendo una busqueda sobre ubuntu
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> Buenas a todos gente
<metxas> buenas de nuevo
<metxas> hay alguna forma de desactivar la autentificacion por buetooh?
<webweb> bueno me voy otra vez sin que nadie de aqui me aporte nada novedoso .......bye
<mimecar> webweb: si no quieres seguir los pasos es cosa tuya
<panconpalta> bueno porfin hora de relax
<metxas> o alguien que sepa como conectar un mando de ps3 por BT
<webweb> mimecar gracias pero no quiero enredarme mas con ubuntu , lo simple y sencillo dos veces bueno y si puede ser con ubuntu merjor en eso estoy con ayuda o sin ayuda
<mimecar> no veo que te enredes cerrando dos puertos que no son estandar
<mimecar> pero es tu equipo
<webweb> si y las dificultades y quebraderos de cabeza tambien son para mi
<mimecar> esa es una forma de hacerlo sin usar proxy
<mimecar> si encuentras una forma de hacerlo con proxy (a menor velocidad) mejor para ti
<webweb> me estas diciendo que con solo bloquear los puertos con un firewall puedo conseguir tener una ip valida para ver los videos de hulu???
<mimecar> con eso y una extensión de firefox
<mimecar> es lo que pone en la página
<Ubuntu-Newbbi> Buenas a todos gente
<Jorge-42-Concep> Qué puedo tener mal que todavía sigo con el Kernel 3.0 ? Recargo Synaptic, cambio los servidores, etc y no pasa nada....
<webweb> y no se pueden bloquear desde una gui en modo de interruptor cuando quiera los bloqueo y los desbloqueo sin mas?
<mimecar> Jorge-42-Concep: no estará en los servidores
<mimecar> webweb: si haces un interfaz de usuario si
<Jorge-42-Concep> pero tanto tarda.? No estaba liberado ya?
<mimecar> la 3.0 si
<webweb> mimecar ok tiempo al tiempo igual encuentro algo que funcione y que no sepamos
<Jorge-42-Concep> mimecar: Ah¡  me quedo más tranquilo entonces, pensé que era un problema mío...
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 no tiene el kernel 3.1
<panconpalta> gonome 3.2 disponible ?
<mimecar> en la 11.10 si
<panconpalta> habra alguna otra opcion ??
<mimecar> opción para..?
<panconpalta> eso estaba leyendo
<panconpalta> perdon .. algo asi como kde
<panconpalta> otro gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> puedes usar otro escritorio como kde
<panconpalta> a mira encontre para la version de ubuntu 11.04
<panconpalta> como instalar el gonome 3.2
<panconpalta> pongo el link para que enchulen
<panconpalta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQIvEBilnRc
<panconpalta> abajo salen las direcciones a agregar
<mimecar> esperemos que no sea el mismo repositorio de gnome 3 que había para ubuntu 11.04
<panconpalta> o voy a probar
<panconpalta> ojala que no se ponga lenta mi descarga
<mimecar> panconpalta: si que me parece que es el mismo repositorio
<panconpalta> okas okas mime car
<mimecar> ese repositorio podía hacer inestable el sistema
<mimecar> si no lo han arreglado
<mimecar> panconpalta: This PPA contains packages from GNOME 3.0 and their dependencies. It is  considered EXPERIMENTAL and MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM. There is no downgrade  process.
<mimecar> fuente: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<panconpalta> jojoj
<panconpalta> ok tengo mi pendrive esperando si es que falla
<panconpalta> ejejej
<panconpalta> un chiste.. para que ponerle antivirus a linux . ??? es para revizar los op en windows XD
<panconpalta> ..... que es horrible como guard los datos windows .. super desordenado ....
<abdabanesha> Hola a todos; me persiste un incomoo problema con gnome 3.2 y es que de repente en algunas ocasiones se me cierra mi sesion de usuario automaticamente, llevandome hacia gdm de nuevo. Alguno le ocurre lo mismo y lo ha podido solventar. Gracias de antemano
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<fosco_> abdabanesha: no me ha pasado, entorno unity o gnomeshell?
<abdabanesha> shell
<fosco_> prueba con el modo clasico para descartar fallos del driver gráfico
<abdabanesha> tengo el de intel
<abdabanesha> l gestiono por mi driver
<fxo_09> tengo una particion ntfs que tiene 25gb libres pero para reasignar eso con el gparted, me aparece lleno y no puedo reasignar ese espacio... que puedo hacer?
<fxo_09> alguien puede ayudarme a saber que hago, pues no es en mi pc es en el de un amigo
<fosco_> fxo_09: desde el propio gparted asegurate de que esa particion está desmontada
<fxo_09> mmm gracias me fijare en ese GRAN detalle
<fxo_09> :D
<Vero2> hola, estoy tratando de entrar en una página pero me dice que tengo javascript inhabilitado(lo cual no es cierto). Traté de actualizarlo pero Firefox no lo toma. Tambien traté de actualizaar Flash Player pero tampoco me sirve. Es la única página con la que me pasa ésto. la dirección es: www.gamezer.com . Alguien me puede tirar un cable?
<fosco_> Vero2: quiza tengas alguna extension tipo adblock que lo frena?
<Vero2> fosco cómo lo puedo saber?
<fosco_> entrando en la ventana de extensiones de firefox
<Vero2> ya entré, como adblock no tengo nada
<fosco_> algun otro que bloquee cosas?
<Vero2> pero es la única página
<fzeta> hombre!! mola la página, yo la veo genial con chromiun ahora mismo estoy jugando xD
<Vero2> ya me pasó una vez y en ese momento actualicé el Flash Player y se arregló
<Vero2> pero esta vez no puedo hacerlo
<Vero2> fzeta pues a mi no me funciona desde ayer
<Vero2> cuando voy a los plug-in me dice que hay que actualizar Shockwave pero no lo pude hacer tampoco
<mimecar> shockwave no es lo mismo que flash
<Vero2> si lo sé mimecar pero es lo que me indica Firefox
<Vero2> dice: actualizar
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizarlo a mano
<Vero2> ayer intenté
<Vero2> se baja con extensión .rpm, lo convertí a .deb pero no lo pude instalar
<mimecar> error?
<Vero2> supongo que es error de mi parte
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que error te da al instalarlo
<Vero2> al instalarlo ninguno, es al querer correrlo o abrirlo o como quieras llamarlo
<Vero2> me sale una ventana que dice que no puede abrir la imagen...
<mimecar> en los plugins de firefox te sale la misma versión que has instalado?
<Vero2> no, la que quiero instalar es posterior
<mimecar> si no te sale la misma versión que has instalado no está bien instalado
<mimecar> o el paquete no funciona con ubuntu
<Vero2> la primera vez que lo bajé como .rpm creo que me equivoqué porque hay un paquete para 10.04 +, que en principio no me dí cuenta que me serviría
<rengo> holas gente
<Vero2> hola
<rengo> ubuntu soporte s/dpif?
<rengo> sonido digital?
<Vero2> mimecar:  y lo mas lindo es que si me paso a win(que no quiero) no hay ningun problema...
<mimecar> tu sistema no tiene la última versión de flash
<mimecar> windows si
<mimecar> digo de shockwave
<Vero2> mimecar: ahora te digo qué me pasa cuando quiero actualizar
<rengo> perdon de vueltap
<rengo> ubuntu soporta s/pdif?
<Vero2> mimecar al fin se instaló, según el Centro de Soft pero no me sirve igual
<mimecar> sale esa versión en firefox?
<Vero2> no
<mimecar> entonces no está instalado
<Vero2> sigue figurando Shockwave para actualizar, pero no entiendo porque cuando a Shockwave le doy el ok de actualizar, salta a FlashPlayer
<mimecar> shockwave es la versión anterior a flash
<Vero2> y si en el Centro de Soft dice instalado, cómo es que no figura entre los plugins y si figura Shockwave?
<mimecar> en el centro de software te saldrá la versión de los repositorios
<Vero2> no, es lo que instalé yo hoy
<Vero2> dice fecha de hoy
<Vero2> bueno, no entiendo nada
<Vero2> por qué la página insiste en que no está habilitado javascript si no es así?
<mimecar> puede ser un error de la página
<Vero2> javascript lo habilito en Firefox
<Vero2> les escribí al Foro y les conté lo que pasa. Me dicen que por qué no instalo Opera... Qué ayuda!
<Borreguito> Saludos
<nza> ola
<RockStar_> holaaa
<RockStar_> tengo un problema
<RockStar_> y no se si es por ubuntu
<orionman> HOLA
<orionman> ME LEEN?
<cousteau> ALTO Y CLARO
<cousteau> ahora prueba en minúsculas
<cousteau> huy, se ha ido
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-16
<rommel> BUens noches
<rommel> alguien sabria como recuperar archivos borrados que ya no se encue ntrem en la papelera?
<cousteau> rommel, tendrás que usar photorec
<rommel> gracias acabo de encontrar el tuto del mismo
<cousteau> y no uses la partición donde estaba el archivo, o a lo mejor lo sobreescribes
<rommel> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> así que si estaba donde tienes el sistema instalado, mejor pilla un live cd
<rommel> a no sabia eso muchas gracias
<rommel> no estaba en windos
<rommel> y en estos moementos estoi en ubuntu
<rommel> no habrá problema
<rommel> ......?
<cousteau> bueno, con que no montes la partición...
<cousteau> la de windows
<cousteau> si estás en ubuntu y no tienes montada la partición de windows, y el archivo estaba en la part de win, pues entonces creo que está bien
<rommel> cousteau: no se seguir los pasos
<rommel> me guiarias porfavor
<rommel> en principio quiero ver si lo recupero desde el pendrive
<cousteau> la verdad nunca lo he hecho  (bueno, una vez, pero hace mucho)
<rommel> pues no se si la particion la tengo montada o no?
<cousteau> pon `mount`
<rommel> y no me manejo nada bien con el ingles
<rommel> donde?
<rommel> te mando una captura ok
<cousteau> o pégalo en un pastebin
<rommel> http://img46.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img46/9944/pantallazofo.png
<rommel> aca es obio que debo elegir desde donde quiero que empiese pero hasta ahi llego
<rommel> saves si sea posible que en la terminal se pueda leer en español?
<rommel> que elegijo abajo'proceed o quit
<cousteau> dale a quit, lo primero es saber dónde está tu disco
<rommel> eleji continuar q es proceed
<cousteau> te vale esta guía? es que yo me tengo que ir a dormir - http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Paso_A_Paso
<rommel> sigue una ventana q no se que elejir
<rommel> ok gracias no hhay drama que descances gracias
<Zuhaitz> buenas
<Zuhaitz> hola?
<comandopelapapas> hola como puedo convertir textos a curvas en inkscape???????
<toplop> hola alguien me puede decir que es el proceso npviewer.bin ?????????
<toplop> !npviewer
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'npviewer'.
<m4v> toplop: creo que es algo del flash
<toplop> m4v: esque se esta consumiendo toda mi bateria
<toplop> !!!
<xangua> google: It's related to flash-player in 64bit I think, the package nspluginwrapper supplies it
<xangua> Flash player is 32 bit arch, this enables it's use in a 64 bit environment. 				
<xangua> toplop: entonces mejor prueba el flashplugin 64bit navito ;)
<toplop> y cual es la solucion?? ok!!!
<debsan> toplop, no me extraña
<debsan> o html5
<toplop> Y alguien tiene los repositorios de flash nativo en 64 ???? por que el html5 no esta completamente soportado
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> toplop: lo puedes encontrar en los repositorios partner
<kubot> Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo apt-get update »
<toplop> ok! Perfecto!
<xangua> flashplugin-adobe se llama el paquete
<toplop> listo!
<xangua> adobe-flashplugin "Corrijo
<xangua> y desinstala el que ya tienes instalado antes ;)
<toplop> xangua: claro desinstalo y vuelvo e instaldo el que me dijiste
<toplop> !!! :)
<toplop> xangua: paarte ya son los ultimos a;os con flash ejejej!
<toplop> :)
<toplop> hola! soy yo de nuevo.. listo instale el que me dijo xangua pero ahora no me correo flash en firefox!
<toplop> alo?
<toplop> !flash
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<esmirlin> chicos es mejor el rendimiento de gnome shell o unity en un ordenador que no es muy nuevo (pero tampoco es muy antiguo)?
<Artemis3> mas importante saber, que placa de video tiene y cuanta memoria ram
<esmirlin> 4 de ram y la placa es una ati pero no sé como saber mas
<esmirlin> Artemis3,
<Artemis3> hmm ati... tendrias que probar con live cd a ver si funciona sin hacer nada
<esmirlin> ya he instalado los dos
<Artemis3> de lo contrario puedes intentar Xubuntu ^^
<Artemis3> a bien
<esmirlin> pero gnome parece un poco pesado y unity no lo je trasteado mucho
<esmirlin> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV610
<Artemis3> si funciona unity deberia servir gnome shell
<esmirlin> y cual es mejor?
<Artemis3> ya depende de ti... son diferentes
<esmirlin> pero en caracteristicasson similares?
<nesu> HOLA GENTE
<debsan> !pm
<kubot> Por favor haz tus preguntas en el canal para que otros puedan ayudarte; beneficiarse de tus preguntas y asegurarse de que no recibes "ayuda" peligrosa. Ten en cuenta que muchos consideran de mala educacion que se les haga privado sin preguntar primero.
<debsan> !pm nesu
<kubot> nesu: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<nesu> que dijiste??
<noseasasi> Buenass
<panconpalta> buenas
<danielovic> holas
<panconpalta> buenos dias
<panconpalta> nos caimos temprano de la cama
<panconpalta> jjeje
<panconpalta> bueno el que escucha escucha
<panconpalta> alguien pregunto como ver un video de hulu ... ayer y yo no le quice decir para que leyera
<panconpalta> porque era muy flojo
<panconpalta> pero al que qiuera saber le explico
<panconpalta> como se hace en ubuntu
<Invitado34> java y drivers ATI tengo un juego on line que funciona con java, ahora cambie gforce por ati pero con la tarjeta ati el juego falla
<Invitado34> alguien usa tarjeta ATI ?
<dlitvak> nop... intel por aca
<ivedci89-desktop> Error de GPG: http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: Las siguientes firms fueron inválidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ivedci89-desktop> Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<ivedci89-desktop> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<ivedci89-desktop> salgo media hora y vuelvo... espero que me ayuden
<Vero2> Hola. A los que se interesaron por mi problema de la página Gamezer.com, les digo que ya lo pude resolver actualizando(con mucho trabajo) el Flash Player, si bien la página insistía en informar que tenía Javascript inhabilitado. Ésto tal vez le sirva a otros que puedan tener el mismo problema.
<panconpalta> vero2
<panconpalta> pasaste varios dias
<Vero2> y que lo digas
<panconpalta> que vueno que lo resolviste
<Vero2> instalé y desinstalé 80 cosas...
<Vero2> gracias
<panconpalta> asi pasa la primera vez
<Vero2> la primera vez?
<panconpalta> jejejej
<panconpalta> la primera vez que te encuentas con el problema
<Vero2> jaja
<panconpalta> todos pasamos por lo mismo .. y nos preguntamos porque no trabaja la paguina
<panconpalta> ami me paso cuando parti con ubuntu . no tenia idea
<Vero2> no es la primera y siempre me dá trabajo el Flash
<panconpalta> ups
<panconpalta> sabes
<panconpalta> yo le insalo un paquetito una sola vez
<panconpalta> y listo
<Vero2> si pero ese paquetito no debe actualizarse?
<panconpalta> jejjejej
<Vero2> panconpalta: dime por casulaidad eres chileno?
<Vero2> digo, casualidad...
<panconpalta> si vero2
<Vero2> aja, me dí cuenta por tu nick
<panconpalta> soy chilencis .. pero no flaite o ladron
<Vero2> me contaron que ustedes comen mucha palta
<panconpalta> flaite =punga , ordinario , negro ,
<Vero2> no soy racista
<panconpalta> si somos buenos para la palta .. y para el copee ( . yo no tomo )
<Vero2> ok, no sigamos con el off-topic porque nos echan :-)
<Vero2> bueno, por ahora me voy, solamente quería comentarles el asunto del Flash. Hasta luego.
<panconpalta> si eso me ya me paso .. me retaron el otro dia
<panconpalta> okas suerte . nos vemos
<rengo> holas buenos dias soludo de argentina.
<ivedci89-desktop> no puedo actualizar correctamente ubuntu
<rengo> consulta saben ubuntu 11.10 soporta sonido digital S/PDIFF
<disenador> hola
<johnmillo> hola diseñador
<rengo> tengo conectado mi pc por fibra optica mi sony 5.2
<johnmillo> gay
<disenador> kiubo
<disenador> pero hay que entrar en uno privado
<johnmillo> ok
<karret> Hola a todos
<karret> alguien sabe como arreglar el problema de google sketchup 8 en ubuntu 11.10 instalado con wine?
<disenador> Kiubo
<disenador> kiubo
<johnmillo> dieñador
<johnmillo> hola
<Damuru> hola gente tengo una consulta, como puedo, actualizar desde ubuntu 10.04 a 11.10?
<Damuru> alguien que ayude?
<panconpalta_> XD
<Damuru> que vagancia :P
<johnmillo> diseñador
<disenador> kiubo
<panconpalta_> que trabaja bien virtualbox
<panconpalta_> ¡¡¡
<bakhtiyor> hola
<bakhtiyor> ¿me puede alguien ayudar con iptables por fa?
<panconpalta_> hola alguien ayes tesba preguntando sobre porque no podia ver video de hulu en ubuntu =
<panconpalta_> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/ipp/mixxx/  alguien me puede ayudar con mixxx ??? aqui mis problemas en imagenes... más la salida de errores y un log
<lopez_> que software en ubuntu puedo utilizar para montar una imagen con extension .img en un pendrive, trate con untebootin pero no funciona
<lopez_> usb-imagewriter
<panconpalta_> porque no te funcion
<panconpalta_> a cual es el error '?
<rengo> holas
<rengo> sabes ubuntu 11.10 soporta S/PDIFF?
<rengo> dddddddd
<orionman> hola
<rengo> holas orionman
<orionman> saludos  rengo   donde  estas??  pais?
<orionman> uf    se  fue
<orionman> hola
<orionman> alguien quiere   comprtir   experiencias  linux?
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<Alchareo> hola a todos
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<JESUSELIFELET> alguien que haya solucionado el problema de la autentificacion de muon en 11.10 o 12.04
<granjero> que pasó con los emblemas en nautilus? 11.10
<jahdyestroh> alguien ha instalado y configurado mysql?
<lago> granero- eso mismo queria preguntar yo; alguien sabe como cambiar el color de fondo en nautilus?
<Alchareo> menu editar > fondos y emblemas
<Alchareo> arrastras el que mas te agrade y listo
<Alchareo> eso en gnome2
<Alchareo> en unitit y shell aun no deja
<Alchareo> quiza en la 3.2 de gnome-shell
<mimecar> Alchareo: ubuntu usa gnome 3.2
<Alchareo> mimecar: si acabo de recordarlo
<orionman> saludos...
<orionman> desde  puerto   rico
<orionman> hola  gente
<orionman> algun tema??
<mbaadmin> hola a todos
<mbaadmin> tengo un pequeno lio en ubuntu tengo compartida una carpeta con windows y esta carpeta la ven los windows sin problema y pueden hacer carpetas y pasar archivos pero si abren un archivo y lo editan desde ahi y lo quieren guardar el office les dice que no tiene permiso\
<mbaadmin> yp viene al ubuntu abri la carpeta creada por el windows y en usuarios decia nobody
<mbaadmin> necesitaria que el usuario de windows entrara con un usuario que tenga todos los permisos o que nobody en sus propiedades tuviera todos los permisos de hacer lo que quiera, como hago eso gracias!!!\
<mbaadmin> ahora el usuario del equipo de windows me esta diciendo que a veces sucede y a veces no ahora si quede loco
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-17
<angelito0> oo
<angelito0> hola
<deeg> :)
<orionman> SALUDOS    DESDE  PUERTO RICO....
<Crashbit> !gritar
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<orionman> ohh  ya veo  la mayuscula   es  tono alto
<nagat0> troldelacaberna: xDDDDDDD
<nagat0> saluton ubunter@s !
<troldelacaberna> hola, no se como cambiar de posicion la barra de unity
<comandopelapapas> hola  hay una archivo que no puedo eliminar de wine  como  hago
<Alchareo> comandopelapapas: prueba con el comando rm pero ten mucho cuidado
<comandopelapapas> explicame  porfa
<Alchareo> dime cual es la ubicación del archivo
<comandopelapapas> alchareo programas  monica
<comandopelapapas>   wine  y el resto como  en xp
<cabr> buenas noches
<cabr> alguien me puede ayudar
<cabr> estoy tratando de instalar un modem huawei e173 3g
<denki> Buenos dias. He instalado 11.10, en modo Live cambié la res a 1280x1024 (nativa) pero una vez instalado no pilla mas de 1024x768 ...
<sancas> como puedo agregar un boton para mostrar mi escritorio en la 11.10
<ber> alguiewn que me ayude a parchar driver rtl8187
<fosco_> buenas
<angel> HOLA
<Guest68307> no se porque no puedo ver algunos vídeos en ubuntu
<troldelacaberna> me gustaria saber como cambiar de posicion la barra de unity
<fosco_> troldelacaberna, no puedes
<troldelacaberna> oh! que pena, gracias
<panconpalta> de que hablan ?
<troldelacaberna> panconpalta de cambiar la posicion de la barra de unity
<panconpalta> mmm
<panconpalta> eso tendria que estar centro de control
<panconpalta> luego en lanzador de menus
<fosco_> y el dinero debería caer del cielo, pero no es así :)
<panconpalta> me gustaria tener unamaquin para hacer billetes
<fosco_> voy a ver si como algo
<disenador> Hola
<disenador> hola
<JoePerry> kIUBO
<JoePerry> KIUBO
<JoePerry> narciso
<johnmillo> diseñador
<JoePerry> listo
<JoePerry> garbi,ba
<JoePerry> garbimba
<johnmillo> a que te suena protempo
<panconpalta> que hay varios pero nadie habla
<fzeta> panconpalta: pues habla tu a ver...
<panconpalta> creo que buscas una riña , no gracias .
<panconpalta> haber tengo una pregunta
<panconpalta> que se me ocurrio . Como puedo hacer una red internet con el virtualvox entre dos sistemas operativos que estan instalados virtualmente
<panconpalta> repito . creo que escribi mal : Como puedo crear una lan con virtual vox entre dos maquinas virtuales
<jahdyestroh> problema el instalar vmware
<panconpalta> mmm creo que el virtualbox me funciona mejor que el vmware . la verdad no lo he intentado con esa plataforma .
<jahdyestroh> ami no
<m4v> panconpalta: este canal es sobre soporte de Ubuntu. vbox, máquinas virtuales, etc. no están relacionados. Lo mejor sería que preguntes en #vbox (en inglés) aquí hay menos chances que alguien sepa.
<panconpalta> 2 megas
<panconpalta> no estan relacionadas
<panconpalta> aunque sean soportadas por ubuntu
<panconpalta> ?
<panconpalta> son herramientas de ubuntu
<m4v> solamente te estoy diciendo donde hay mejores chances para que encuentres una respuesta, yo nunca me puse a tocar el config de vbox.
<panconpalta> ok entiendo .. disculpame m4v es que siento un poco de malestar cuando me dicen  que no estan relacionadas .
<panconpalta> Gracias m4v ..
<m4v> virtualbox no está soportado por Ubuntu.
<granjero> Hola, cuál es la forma "oficial" para migrar desde evolution a Thunderbird?
<m4v> granjero: supongo que esto cuenta como "oficial" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateEvolutionToThunderbird
<granjero> gracias m4v !
<m4v> granjero: esto parece estar mejor explicado http://nucleussystems.com/blog/migrate-evolution-to-thunderbird
<granjero> m4v, anoche estaba haciendo lo que sugiere el ultimo link que me pasas.
<m4v> si, parece que no hay una forma "oficial" para migrar, ya que si venís usando evolution Oneric no te fuerza a cambiar a thunderbird
<granjero> pero al guardar como mbox empezo a hacer un archivo gigante acusaba el 19% y pesaba como 30Gb. tengo 3030 mails en mi inbox. el bakup de evolution no pesaba ni la mitad. y ahi estaba solo guradando el inbox
<granjero> m4v, pero hice una instalacion de 0 de 11.10 en mi laptop, tenia 10.04
<granjero> instale evolution y restauré sin problemas
<granjero> pero quería probar thunderbird
<Tecnic29> Buenos dias a Todos..alguien me puede ayudar: cómo puedo ver las particiones adicionales de mi cumputadora desde ubuntu
<granjero> y me resulta raro que tomen una desición de cambiar de cliente de correo y que no tengan un script o algo asi para de un click migrar todo
<m4v> Tecnic29: normalmente las ves desde el nautilus, o puedes ejecutar "sudo fdisk -l"
<inbitado34> voy a reinstalar ubuntu, tengo el /home en partición separada, solo voy a reinstalar el /  cómo hago le doy no usar la partición /home? por favor ayuda
<m4v> inbitado34: le decís que use la partición /home y le decís bien cual es. Pero le indicas que no la formateé.
<m4v> inbitado34: tenés que saber bien cual es tu partición home, para no errarle. Si le decís que no la formateeé, la va a usar sin tocar los datos que ya tenga.
<inbitado34> ok m4v
<inbitado34> pero en el caso me va a crear un nuevo usuario ?
<inbitado34> en /
<inbitado34> m4v le digo que no la formatee, ok, y también le digo que no la use ?
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<m4v> inbitado34: usa el usuario que está si los nombres coinciden, tenés que decirle que la use y decirle bien cual es la partición.
<inbitado34> o sea ponerle /home como punto de montaje, pero que no la formatee nada más
<m4v> si, a la partición correcta.
<m4v> si sda2 es donde tenés tus archivos del home, le decís que la monte en /home
<Tecnic29> m4v es una particion dond tengo archivos y qiero verla como si fuera memoria usb
<Tecnic29> como hago para ver esa particion
<m4v> Tecnic29: la tienes que montar
<m4v> "sudo mount /dev/nombre_de_la_particion /directorio/donde/lo/quieres/montar"
<m4v> !mount Tecnic29
<kubot> Tecnic29: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<panconpalta> para los que quieran testiar y crear redes de pc en virtualvox en ubuntu solo tienen que definir en el server un nat . luego para la interface eth1 lo ponen en modo inet . En el pc cliente ponen de igual manera el tipo de tarjeta de red como inet . ( en el server despues configuran una ip fija +el servicio dhcp)  ( pc cliente solo se deja en automatico o se define una clase de ip se esta utilizando )
<panconpalta> esto es para que teten virtualmente los servicios de un ubuntu server y un un pc cliente que puede ser un ubuntu desktop
<dlitvak> hola gente...
<dlitvak> me paso algo realmente extraño :S
<dlitvak> se me desmonto /home solo...
<dlitvak> sin que yo toque nada...
<dlitvak> y me entro a dar IO Error por todos lados
<m4v> dlitvak: disco dañado probablemente
<dlitvak> m4v: la compu es nueva T_T
<dlitvak> igual... me estuvo dando un par de dolores de cabeza... la voy a ir a llevar al servicio tecnico pronto si sigue asi... total.. .tengo 3 años de garantia
<dlitvak> que me cambien todo a nuevo... o me den una compu nueva
<dlitvak> y listorti
<m4v> yo compré un disco y me llegó fallado, no es tan extraño.
<dlitvak> m4v: que cagada...
<dlitvak> la banco por una semana mas asi...
<dlitvak> si veo que sigue explotando
<dlitvak> me hago un backup de home... y la mando a cambiar
<metxas> buenas tardes
<metxas> alguien sabe como se puede conectar un dualshock3 por bluetooth? he provado varias guias, pero no hay manera, todo el rato me pide confirmacion (cada pocos segundos)
<matxinoa> Hola a todos
<matxinoa> el otro dia formatee mi disco duro e instale ubuntu 11.10
<matxinoa> grabe todos mis datos a un HDD externo
<matxinoa> cual ha sido la sorpresa... que en HDD no habia NADA!
<matxinoa> y ahora he borrado todos mis archivos
<matxinoa> como puedo hacer para recuperarlos?
<matxinoa> he instalado testdisk y mediante terminal he ejecutado photorec
<matxinoa> y despues de 4 horas ha recuperado miles de arhivos
<matxinoa> pero esos archivos son muy viejos, incluso de cuando tenia windows 7 en ese pc
<matxinoa> y los mas nuevos no estan
<matxinoa> como puede ser?
<matxinoa> aparecen miles de archivos viejos y los mas nuevos no?
<cossier> mathilde: tambien puedes usar photorec
<cossier> matxinoa: pero deberia recuperarlos igualmente
<matxinoa> cossier no te entiendo
<cossier> matxinoa: si estaban alli y si eran los ultimos en ser guardados deberia recuperarlos
<flypp> también puede ser que no estuviesen ahí
<flypp> que pienses que los has copiado ahí... pero no
<cossier> es posible
<matxinoa> flypp, como que no estiviesen ahi
<matxinoa> claro que estaban
<matxinoa> estaban en mi ordenador
<matxinoa> no en otro sitio
<matxinoa> han estado hasta que los supuestamente copie al HDD externo y formatee el disco duro
<flypp> exacto, supuestamente lo has copiado
<flypp> cómo?
<matxinoa2> flypp, aun que lo hubiese copiado bien, solo es eso, copiar, no cortar, por lo tanto deberian de permanecer en el HD no? (Aun habiendo formateado)
<matxinoa2> Realmente se puede recuperar algo borrado de un HD?
<flypp> con testdisk debería hacerlo
<matxinoa2> hacer lo hace, pero salen miles de arhivos antiguos y los recientes, que son los q necesito, nada de nada
<matxinoa2> existe algun otro metodo aparte de testdisk?
<mimecar> matxinoa2: mientras no escribas en ese disco podrás recuperarlo
<mimecar> si tus datos son muy importantes, clona el disco duro
<mimecar> y restaura el clon
<mimecar> siempre que hayas hecho un formateado rápido sin tocar las particiones
<matxinoa2> a que te refieres con clonar?
<mimecar> a hacer una "fotografía" del estado actual del disco
<matxinoa2> lo que no entiendo es
<matxinoa2> porque me recupera 591 .exe de cuando tenia windows 7 (hace 2 años) y sin embargo no unos tristes .doc de hace 4 dias?
<mimecar> la información se mantiene en el disco duro
<Sadlymistaken> hola alguien me puede decir la ppa de mozilla, pero en versión sudo add-apt-repository ppa:"lo quesea" porfavir
<mimecar> tus documentos seguirán en el disco siempre que no hayas escrito encima
<matxinoa2> la cosa es
<matxinoa2> al ejecutar photorec
<matxinoa2> el mismo escribe encima al recuperar mas de 20.000 archivos
<matxinoa2> no?
<mimecar> ¿le has dicho que recupere todos esos archivos?
<matxinoa2> hay opciones de recuperar algo en concreto?
<mimecar> no se los filtros que tendrá photorec
<matxinoa2> la verdad es que he ejecutado el photrec y le he dado enter hasta que ha empezado a recuperar
<matxinoa2> habia algunas opciones, pero vamos, no se
<mimecar> esperemos que no se hayan recuperado datos encima de tus documentos
<matxinoa2> eso es lo q me temo
<mimecar> clona el disco duro antes de seguir con las pruebas
<matxinoa2> pero, en teoria deberia de sobreescribirse en los archivos mas antiguos y no en los mas nuevos no?
<matxinoa2> como lo clono?
<mimecar> con clonezilla
<mimecar> el sistema cuando escribe no sabe donde hay archivos antiguos o nuevos
<cossier> matxinoa2: photorec no recupera las fechas creo
<cossier> mimecar: pero tendra queser un clonado fisico entero de todo no!!
<mimecar> cossier: de todo
<mimecar> el clon no ocupa todo el tamaño del disco real
<matxinoa2> a ver
<matxinoa2> he ejecutado el photorec dos veces y medio
<matxinoa2> es decir
<cossier> mimecar: pq yo lo probe el otro dia y creo que solo me clono la informacion existente no la del espacio libre y sin usar del disco
<matxinoa2> toda esa cantidad de archivos recuperados dos veces y media
<mimecar> cossier: eso ya no estoy seguro
<matxinoa2> me sobreescribirá los datos no?
<mimecar> matxinoa2: contra más escribes en tu disco más posibilidades tienes de perder los datos
<cossier> mimecar: lo comprime con bz2 si no me fije mal
<matxinoa2> entonces, me descargo el clonezilla, y clono el disco duro
<matxinoa2> y luego?
<mimecar> guardas una copia de seguridad, montas una máquina virtual y lo intentas recuperar
<cossier> matxinoa2: pero dices que es un disco externo no !!
<mimecar> cossier: en principio guarda la información completa del disco duro, que esté la información borrada no lo se
<mimecar> lo que es seguro es que tiene que clonar el disco antes de trabajar
<cossier> si
<matxinoa2> ok
<matxinoa2> hare eso primero
<mimecar> el clon lo tienes que guardar en un disco diferente
<matxinoa2> puede ser en un HD externo?
<mimecar> mientras no lo hagas en el mismo disco, si
<matxinoa2> y ese clon, para que me servira?
<mimecar> para intentar recuperar los datos
<matxinoa2> ya, pero me refiero a que, una vez tengo el clon en el HD externo
<matxinoa2> ejecuto el photorec en mi HD normal no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> trabajarás sobre el clon
<matxinoa2> a
<matxinoa2> vale
<matxinoa2> entiendo
<matxinoa2> una vez trabaje sobre el clom
<matxinoa2> puedo borrarlo y volver a hacer uno
<matxinoa2> para volver a trabajar en "original" no?
<mimecar> del disco de la máquina virtual harás una copia por si un paso machaca datos y quieres volver atras
<matxinoa2> espera
<matxinoa2> al hd externo le paso el photorec no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> solo trabajarás para recuperar los datos con el clon
<mimecar> que estará en una máquina virtual
<matxinoa2> a ver espera, que me estoy liando
<mimecar> disco duro real => clon => máquina virtual
<matxinoa2> a ver, paso por paso, creo un clon de mi hd real
<matxinoa2> ese clon lo guardo en mi hd externa
<matxinoa2> entonces, ejecuto una maquina virtual desde mi hd original?
<mimecar> el clon lo restauras en una máquina virtual e intentas recuperar los datos
<mimecar> cuando tengas el clon desconecta el disco duro original
<mimecar> NO puedes escribir nada en ese disco
<matxinoa2> ahi es donde me pierdo
<matxinoa2> maquina virtual, es virtualbox?
<mimecar> si
<matxinoa2> ok
<matxinoa2> entonces cargo en el virtualbox el clon que he creado de mi HD original y q he guardado en mi HD externa
<matxinoa2> no?
<mimecar> si
<matxinoa2> ok
<matxinoa2> y en esa maquina virtual ejecuto el photorec no?
<mimecar> si
<matxinoa2> vale, emtonces
<mimecar> con suerte podrás recuperar algo
<matxinoa2> en  el caso de haya recuperado muchos archivos pero no los que deseo
<mimecar> si son muy importantes lleva el disco duro a una empresa de recuperación
<mimecar> cosa que es cara
<matxinoa2> en una empresa podrian recuper?
<mimecar> tienen más posibilidades
<matxinoa2> ok
<matxinoa2> mirare precios
<mimecar> no son nada baratos
<mimecar> si lo vas a llevar desconecta el disco duro y no toques nada
<matxinoa2> ok
<matxinoa2> de 150 euros para arriba
<matxinoa2> espero q valga la pena
<mimecar> no tenías un backup ?
<CrackerJack> buenas
<matxinoa2> no
<matxinoa2> pero a partir de ahora lo tendre
<matxinoa2> te lo aseguro
<mimecar> es la única forma de aprender
<matxinoa2> ya
<orionman> saludos
<file_not_found> hola
<wicope> hola
<file_not_found> como puedo grabar el audio de la pc y el microfono a la vez?
<cousteau> hmm, haciendo que el micrófono se reproduzca?
<file_not_found> agadesco su ayuda
<file_not_found> no
<file_not_found> grabar lo que digo en el microfono y la musica
<cousteau> quiero decir, haces que lo que se diga por el micrófono se oiga por los altavoces (no sé cómo se hace normalmente en ubuntu; yo uso QAMix para eso y es en la pestaña "Ext. Source Playback")
<file_not_found> con audacity o grabador de sonido
<cousteau> y en la pestaña "Capture" pondría "Mix" y ya
<cousteau> lo que se grabe de la "fuente por defecto" será lo que suene por los altavoces
<wicope> file_not_found: puedes hacerlo desde el audacity (más dificil) o desde el gnome-sound-recorder (más fácil)
<file_not_found> yo quiero grabar, no escuchar por los altavoces. grabar el audio de la pc y el microfono juntos
<file_not_found> con gnome-sound-recorder
<file_not_found> easy
<wicope> con gnome-sound-recorder puedes grabar desde el microfono o desde alguna música de tu pc, los dos juntos no se como se hace
<file_not_found> necesito grabar los dos
<file_not_found> con uno solo ya se como se hace
<wicope> osea quieres reproducir una música y grabar el microfono encima de esa música? a eso te refieres con los dos?
<file_not_found> si
<file_not_found> eso digo
<file_not_found> como se hace con el karaoke
<wicope> file_not_found: vale, lo primero que yo haria es probar que puedes grabar desde tu micorofono... así vamos avanzando... a ver que busque un ratito que veo ...
<wicope> file_not_found: a groso modo significa sin especificar nada: probaría con un servidor de audio (al estilo de qjackctl), y lo configuraría para tu driver de sonido, a continuación buscaría algún programa de captura de audio que me permitiera grabar desde microfono en una canción del pc
<satonio> que intenta file_not_found ?
<wicope> esta forma no es fácil así que mejor buscar otra forma ... los programas "simples" gnome-sound-record ó audacity no estoy seguro de como hacerlo
<file_not_found> no se como configurar un server de audio
<wicope> file_not_found: a ver no es fácil pero con mucho mucho tiempo y de verdad muchas ganas se puede, seguro, tienes unas instrucciones algo antiguas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012 sección | Pulse Audio through jack
<file_not_found> tengo ubuntu studio
<file_not_found> 11.04
<urc-666> hola, llevo un tiempo usando el firewall de ubuntu pero aun no se si es capaz de detectar intrusiones alertandote
<mimecar> urc-666: en principio las bloquea
<mimecar> si lo has activado claro
<urc-666> pero no avisa en ningun momento?
<mimecar> si no tienes firestarter en ejecución no
<urc-666> pero el de windows a diferencia del de ubuntu si que avisa aveces no hace eso mismo el de ubuntu?
<mimecar> si no tienes firestarter en ejecución, solo bloquea la conexión
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro que el cortafuegos de windows avisa?
<fxo_09> jejeje buen punto mimecar
<urc-666> si cuando quise descargarme el kaspersky de prueba me aviso que era peligroso esa descarga y me pregunto si lo autorizaba creo que era porque lo descargaba desde un sitio publico
<mimecar> urc-666: eso es una cosa diferente
<mimecar> si descargas algo que no está firmado, tanto windows como ubuntu te avisan
<mimecar> no tiene relación con el cortafuegos
<urc-666> si pero impedia que ejecutase la descarga desde firefox sin haber bajado todavia el archivo
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> cuando te pregunta si lo quieres ejecutar ya está en el equipo
<urc-666> era como si el cortafuegos te avisara o actuara
<mimecar> y sale el aviso por la firma no por el cortafuegos
<file_not_found> como inicio el servidor jack
<urc-666> no entendi muy bien lo que decia el aviso era refente a que era peligroso descargarlo porque  procedia de un lugar publico pero no cuestiono la firma que yo recuerde
<file_not_found> no tengo idea
<mimecar> firefox se lo descarga, el aviso te sale al intentar ejecutarlo
<mimecar> en ubunutu firestarter te avisa de un intento de acceder a tus puertos
<urc-666> que yo recuerde eso me pasaba cuando descargaba el archivo desde un mirror con procedencia de francia fr
<urc-666> mimecar de todas formas el cortafuegos del omnipresente si que a veces te pide autorizacion para permitir la conexion que hace un software  cosa que el de ubuntu en modo bloquear la entrada y permitir las salidas no hace o no avisa
<troldelacaberna> me gustaria saber como cambiar de posicion la barra de unity
<troldelacaberna> me gustaria saber como cambiar de posicion la barra de unity
<urc-666> troldelacaverna lo mejor que que puedes hacer con unity no es cambiar la barra unity sino borrarlo de tu ubuntu y de la faz de la tierra
<panconpalta> jaajajajaj
<troldelacaberna> porque lo ponen pues urc-666 ??? adoro ubuntu y no te tolero que lo trates asi
<urc-666> troldelacaverna unity fue el resultado de una gran borrachera
<troldelacaberna> urc-666 tienes razon, ubuntu era "decente" (frente a win, no frente a cualquier distro de verdad) pero desde que metion unity bomito al verlo
<troldelacaberna> Hola Goku
<Goku> Hola troldelacaberna :)
<Goku> ¡cuánto tiempo!
<troldelacaberna> Goku tu tambien usas bugubuntu?
<Goku> No, paso por aquí para ver que onda.
<troldelacaberna> pensaba que cuando mataste a celula dejaste de usarlo
<Goku> se
<urc-666> a mi me gustaria usar la distro de ubuntu de google pero nunca la distribuyeron goobuntu me hubiera gustado saber que tal era o es ?
<Goku> cómo quieres que sea
<Goku> un deb crapeado
<troldelacaberna> una mierda, como todo ubuntu XD
<urc-666> dicen que a los de google les gustaba mucho la distro de ubuntu y por eso la hicieron oficial en google
<mimecar> urc-666: google no ha hecho oficial a ubuntu
<urc-666> bueno me largo alguien me esta metiendo prisa....... chao
<urc-666> puertas para dentro dicen que la hicieron como su distro oficial y de escritorio en google
<urc-666> chaoo
<troldelacaberna> mimecar, tu eres un listillo, verdad?
<troldelacaberna> m4v ciao!
<canihojr> buenass
<panconpalta> holas
<hiko_hitokiri> hi panconpalta
<panconpalta> hi hiko you speak inglish
<hiko_hitokiri> little
<panconpalta> jajaj
<panconpalta> yo igual , pense que hablabas ingles
<NoOxz> lolzz
<panconpalta> y dandome as de gringo . jejejej
<hiko_hitokiri> nop es hi de japones no hi de ingles
<panconpalta> verdad
<hiko_hitokiri> si hablo pero no me gusta que es otra cosa
<hiko_hitokiri> el ingles
<panconpalta> y much tiempo ocupado la plataforma
<panconpalta> ??
<hiko_hitokiri> ?
<hiko_hitokiri> quien yo ?
<panconpalta> si
<hiko_hitokiri> pues mas o menos
<hiko_hitokiri> unos cuantos años nomas
<hiko_hitokiri> como 14 nomas
<panconpalta> 12
<panconpalta> 14
<panconpalta> demaciadoas años
<hiko_hitokiri> jajaj se
<panconpalta> yo tengo solo 8 o 9
<hiko_hitokiri> pero ya es bastante
<panconpalta> si pero no suficiente
<panconpalta> ahora estoy colgado con una configuracion
<hiko_hitokiri> unca lo es
<hiko_hitokiri> nunca lo es
<panconpalta> si eso pasa
<hiko_hitokiri> de que o que
<panconpalta> es de otra distro
<hiko_hitokiri> cual
<panconpalta> es dhcp
<panconpalta> tengo una red virtual con maqunas virtuales que una de ellas es un centos y el otro un ubuntu desktop .. quiero que centos entrege atravez de dhcp las direcciones ip de las maquinas
<hiko_hitokiri> pero eso es lo mismo en todas cambiara el lugar donde estan los archivos por las versiones o simplemente por  cosas de distros
<panconpalta> si exacto ... hace miles de años lo hice pero ahora no me sale
<panconpalta> y eso .. por eso sigo que me faltan años jajja
<hiko_hitokiri> hum  y si activaste  la escucha de la tarjeta
<hiko_hitokiri> las nuevas versciones de dhcp 3 traen en otro archivo la configuracion de el dispositivo escucha
<panconpalta> mmm si ka la active .. en la tarjeta =eth0
<hiko_hitokiri> sino al final usas webmin para configurarlo facil mente jajaja
<panconpalta> hiko que buena idea me diste
<panconpalta> se me ocurrio una cosa
<panconpalta> jjaaj y si instalo el webmin
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajaj
<panconpalta> jjajaj voy a intentar eso haber
<hiko_hitokiri> se
<panconpalta> para luego comparar el archivo que cambio
<hiko_hitokiri> exacto
<canihojr> bueeenas, cuales son los requisitos minimos para ubuntu 11.10, con GNOME-SHELL?
<canihojr> algo aproximado....
<canihojr> no hace falta exacto.. es que tengo un Core2Solo, con 2GB de ram, y va tremendamente mal....
<canihojr> a varios amigos tambien,.... en todos ellos portatiles, se nos queda pillado... y me he dado cuenta, que en ocasiones, enchufandole un ratón se soluciona,es como si se "apagase" el touchpad.... en otros casos, ni así...
<jose__> hola a todos
<jose__> saben como habilitar 256 colores en tty usando tmux?
<daniel__> buenas
<daniel__> ola a todos
<daniel__> hey necesito un ayudon
<mrbean> pregunta a ver si alguien sabe
<daniel__> bueno
<daniel__> lo que pasa es que soy nuevo en este asunto eh
<daniel__> y me resulta un tanto facil manejar ubuntu
<daniel__> pero quisiera no depender de las graficas y hacerlo todo mediante una terminal
<daniel__> como si fuese unix
<daniel__> me ayudan?
<mrbean> ¿Por ejemplo que? google lo sabe todo, cuando quieras hacer algo busca en google.
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-18
<daniel__> exactamente
<daniel__> oye
<mrbean> oigo
<daniel__> tambien me gustaria saber como me conecto a un servidor unix remotamente
<mrbean> para tener linea de comandos en otra maquina usas el comando ssh
<daniel__> ssh
<daniel__> ok
<mrbean> ssh ejemplo.com
<daniel__> ohh
<daniel__>   ok
<mrbean> si quieres modo grafico debes usar vnc
<mrbean> por supuesto, en la maquina de destino debe estar un servidor ssh o vnc
<mrbean> y el que tu usas se llama cliente, el cliente se conecta al servidor
<daniel__> ok
<daniel__> dale
<daniel__> ok
<mrbean> ambos deberian pedirte un password claro.
<daniel__> ahhh si
<daniel__> ok buscare mas
<daniel__> muchas gracias
<daniel__> me fue util tu ayuda
<mrbean> a laorden.
<mrbean> OFFTOPIC -  ¿Youtube usa software libre?
<Artemis3> hay un canal offtopic para offtopic
<Artemis3> se llama #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mrbean> ok
<jahdyestroh> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<angelitoo> hola
<angelitoo> necesito ayuda
<angelitoo> porfa
<angelitoo> oo
<angelitoo> :/
<angelitoo> hay alguien
<mrbean> pregunta
<angelitoo> hola
<angelitoo> mrbean hola
<angelitoo> es que instale un firewall
<angelitoo> que se llama ufw
<mrbean> ifw
<angelitoo> y lo active y todo
<angelitoo> no
<angelitoo> Ufw
<angelitoo> ese
<angelitoo> :B
<angelitoo> y la cosa que para que se inicie desde el comienzo
<angelitoo> dice en una pagina que tengo que ir
<angelitoo> a Sistema –> Preferencia –> Sesiones. Hacemos click en “añadir” y ponemos esto:
<angelitoo> Código:
<angelitoo> gksudo “gufw.py –quiet”
<angelitoo> eso
<xangua> !firewall
<kubot> Ubuntu, como cualquier Linux tiene capacidades firewall innatas. Esas capacidades se manejan con el comando !iptables en un !terminal. Alternativas de mas alto nivel como !ufw (recomendado), shorewall o firehol existen; así como interfaces gráficas: !gufw y !firestarter (Gnome) o !guarddog (KDE).
<angelitoo> gufw ese es
<angelitoo> pero me pregunta es como voy a
<angelitoo> Sistema –> Preferencia –> Sesiones
<angelitoo> :/
<mrbean> tienes unity.
<angelitoo> si
<mrbean> ni idea, no lo he usado mucho. entra en unity y arriba te sale un campo de texto, escribe alli sesiones
<angelitoo> ya lo hice
<angelitoo> :/
<angelitoo> no importa
<angelitoo> pero no habra una posibilidad que por comando se inicie
<angelitoo> :B
<angelitoo> aaaa
<angelitoo> bueno de ahi vuelvo
<angelitoo> chao gracias
<mrbean> encontré un manual pero en ingles
<mrbean> ufw en wikipedia en español http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncomplicated_Firewall
<edzon> Hola!!! Comparto Ubuntu con Windows7; y desde que instalé el primero, no logro que cuando inicia Windows, lo haga con la tecla "bloq Num
<edzon> Bloq num" activada
<RiSkOo> hola
<mrbean> hola
<RiSkOo> alguien podría echarme un cable con lo que puede ser una tontería y gnome-shell?
<RiSkOo> tengo ubuntu 11.10 y he instalado los paquetes para gnome shell y fallback
<RiSkOo> cuando cambio a gnome shell me inicia, aparece la barra superior, el puntero se mueve pero no me deja hacer nada más
<RiSkOo> alguien sabe a que puede ser debido esto? gracias por adelantado, por supuesto e buscado en San Google pero no encontré nada claro por ahora
<xangua> si pones tu puntero en la esquina superior izquierda te debería aparecer el botón creo
<xangua> en gnome3.org hay muchos videos de introducción con gnome shell
<RiSkOo> mmm si es cierto que hay un botón arriba izq pero no me deja hacer clic ni enla tuerca de la derecha que imagino será el menu de salir
<RiSkOo> tiene que ser una tontería o por drivers ...
<lexluthor> alguin sabe si en argentina se usa el protocolo USSD en los celulares?
<metxas> alguien usa qtsixad?
<angelitoo> hola
<angelitoo> volvi
<angelitoo> :D
<mrbean> angelitoo ufw en wikipedia en español http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncomplicated_Firewall
<angelitoo> si
<angelitoo> puse cerrar todo los puertos
<angelitoo> y listo
<angelitoo> :B
<angelitoo> jajjajaja
<angelitoo> oo
<angelitoo> esta mal o no
<mrbean> si no tienes servidores está bien.
<angelitoo> a ke buena
<angelitoo> :)
<angelitoo> pero funciona todo
<angelitoo> o no
<lexluthor> tambien se puede usar el router como cortafuego pude ser angelitoo?
<angelitoo> osea me conecto a irc
<angelitoo> no se
<angelitoo> :B
<mrbean> el firewall debe permitir conexiones entrantes que sean respuestas a conexiones salientes que tu hiciste.
<mrbean> y debe negar conexiones entrantes que no lo sean.
<angelitoo> a ke buena
<lexluthor> haaaaaa con un router eso no se puede
<mrbean> como te conectas a internet? si usas un enrutador no te hace falta un firewall.
<angelitoo> no se
<angelitoo> jajjajaj
<angelitoo> le saque la clave a un vecino y no se de donde vive
<mrbean> osea inalambrico?
<angelitoo> si
<lexluthor> claro el router te permite cerrar cierto puertos
<angelitoo> me gustaria instalar ese tema de mac en mi pc
<mrbean> entonces deja el firewall prendido por si hay intentos de intrusión en la red interna, aunque no lo creo.
<angelitoo> se puede cierto
<angelitoo> pero dice que se incia desde el comienzo
<angelitoo> sudo ufw enable
<angelitoo> y me sale
<angelitoo> El cortafuegos está activo y habilitado en el arranque del sistema
<angelitoo> se inicia desde el inicio cierto
<mrbean> pues eso dice
<angelitoo> me quiero hacer
<panconpalta> mmmmm
<angelitoo> un scan con nmap
<angelitoo> y no me sale nada
<panconpalta> quieres denegar servicios de tu red ?
<panconpalta> atravez de tu router
<panconpalta> ?
<mrbean> eso es bueno que no salga ningun puerto abierto
<angelitoo> si
<panconpalta> y cual seria el motivo ?
<angelitoo> es que
<angelitoo> en la reglas
<angelitoo> ignore esto
<angelitoo> con el #
<angelitoo> -A ufw-before-input -p icmp –icmp-type echo-request -j ACCEPT
<angelitoo> lo lei por ahi
<angelitoo> funciona cierto
<panconpalta> okas pero que servicio quuieres denegar
<panconpalta> osea cual es tu finalidad ? ..
<angelitoo> quien yo
<panconpalta> si
<angelitoo> :O
<panconpalta> jeje
<angelitoo> son las 11
<angelitoo> tengo
<angelitoo> una cita
<angelitoo> despues vuelvo
<panconpalta> aps okas
<angelitoo> chao gracias
<angelitoo> :)
<angelitoo> :D
<panconpalta> mira lo que puedes hacer es denegera por mac add en el mismo router
<panconpalta> servicios .. como p2p ... es muy facil bloqueas rango de puerto
<panconpalta> jajejje
<panconpalta> pero no lo va a saber por que se fue angelito
<RiSkOo> alguien ha instalado gnome-shell y se ha encontrado que se queda frito en ubuntu 11.10? :-(
<panconpalta> no
<panconpalta> no se me declaro incompetente .. pero explica riskoo
<panconpalta> asi aprendo
<RiSkOo> tendrá que ver el echo de que tengo instalado el driver Nvidia_current_updates
<RiSkOo> he instalado las alternativas a Unity, osea gnome shell y fallback, siguiendo uno de tantos tutoriales en San Google y no tiene mucha ciencia pero cuando cargo con gnome shell me carga y se queda congeado todo menos el puntero y no puedo clickar en nada
<RiSkOo> Unity 3D y Unity 2D me van perfectos, uno más lento obviamente que el otro pero bien, el tema es que me gusta probar y tenía curiosidad por la versión del shell de gnome :-(
<RiSkOo> creo que no ha sido muy buen momento para venir a preguntar, no hay demasiada gente por lo que parece jeje
<lexluthor> alguin sabe si en argentina se usa el protocolo USSD en los celulares?
<mrbean> lexluthor tienes celular?
<lexluthor> si por que mrbean ?
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mrbean> los mensajes ussd comienzan con un * y termian con un #. Puedes usar eso en tu celular, como por ejemplo para pedir saldo?
<lexluthor> haaa mi celular creo que no soporta esa tecnologia o quizas no esta en mi pais
<sancas> como hago para que gedit no me genere archivos de backup tales como mi_archivo~
<mrbean> sancas editar - preferencias  - editor
<mrbean> alli al final dice crear copia sancas antes de salvar o algo asi
<sancas> mil gracias mrbean :)
<mrbean> a la orden
<FerBojorquez> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema porfavor
<jeggarza> buenas noches, alguien puede ayudarme con emesene que no conecta, se queda conectando pero no entra a los contactos
<FerBojorquez> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema que tengo en hacer servidores irc
<FerBojorquez> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema que tengo en hacer servidores irc
<FerBojorquez> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema que tengo en hacer servidores irc
<FerBojorquez> alguien me podria ayudar con un problema que tengo en hacer servidores irc
<guampa> !repetir
<kubot> No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<chapo> Tengo una duda que me  ha quitado el sueno, uso rdesktop de debian para conectarme a mi  pc, si le pongo sound:remote se oye en las bocinas donde esta la  maquina local, si le pongo -r sound:local no se oye en mi pc,  supuestamente se carga en /dev/dsp o $AUDIOVE, pero no tengo  dev/dsp si no que tengo /dev/snd pero no puedo escuchar el sonido  de la maquina remota en mi pc, alguna ide
<chapo> any idea?????
<fzeta> iep! bon día ;-)
<raul__> Buenasss
<jhr_> ~/qtstalker-0.36 $ ./configure
<jhr_> Building Makefile...
<jhr_> ./configure: línea 2: qmake: orden no encontrada
<jhr_> Done
<jhr_> Creating national language files in i18n...
<jhr_> ./configure: línea 5: qmake: orden no encontrada
<jhr_> una ayuda a instalar qtstalker-0.36
<jhr_> estoy intentando instalar qtstalker-0.36 pero me pide qt 3.3  en synaptic solo veo qt-????? y qt3-?????? no se cual instalar
<noseasasi> jhr_: http://qtstalker.sourceforge.net/install.html  aqui tienes lo necesario
<jhr_> ok lo miro
<panconpalta> hola
<panconpalta> hola buen dia
<panconpalta> hay algujien a quien hacerle alguna pregunta
<dlitvak> buenas
<panconpalta> buenas dlitvak
<jhr_> noseasasi: bueno creo que ya ice todo lo que ponía asta donde entendi como lo ejecuto
<panconpalta> alguien que sea capo
<dlitvak> panconpalta: que significa ser capo?
<panconpalta> que sea master
<dlitvak> se que significa la palabra
<dlitvak> pero... que es lo que queres saber?
<panconpalta> te cuento por pv
<panconpalta> puedo
<panconpalta> ?
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<carl_94> Hola hermanos, cómo van?
<carl_94> He tenido (a mi parecer) un problema con LibreOffice
<carl_94> con los colores de los iconos de la interfaz
<panconpalta> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<panconpalta> alguien que sepa harto ?
<panconpalta> alguien me puede ayudar
<dylan66> que sucede panconpalta ?
<Xago> hola amigos...alguien sabe cómo encuentro canales de satelites?
<Xago> algún servidor específico?
<Xago> me refiero a la lista de redes
<panconpalta> xago
<panconpalta> hable por pv
<panconpalta> si quieeres saber
<panconpalta> Xd
<jhr_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/742291/
<xangua> instala qtstalker del repositorio jhr_
<jhr_> pero ese es una vercion mas antigua
<jhr_> y no es compatible con 0.36
<fosco_> buenas
<jhr_> hola fosco_
<jhr_> fosco_: levo tiempo sin saver de exio que tal estais
<panconpalta> porfin me resulto lo del dhcp
<panconpalta> ahora contrlado por webmin
<fosco_> jhr_, bien, pásate dentro de un rato por #ubuntu-es-offtopic y lo encontrarás seguro
<jhr_> ok haber si resuelbo antes esto que tengo entre manos y me paso
<ap3d3mac> Buenas a todos
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<JESUSELIFELET> Hola
<fosco_> hola
<JESUSELIFELET> saludos fosco_
<ap3d3mac> Que hay de nuevo en ubuntu
<fosco_> aburrido? :)
<panconpalta> de nuevo mm de nuevo
<panconpalta> mmmm
<panconpalta> mmm
<ap3d3mac> Lo que pasa es que soy usuario frecuente de centos
<pterodactilus> Orale...
<pterodactilus> Ja
<pterodactilus> como el burro que toco la flauta...
<ap3d3mac> Y quisiera saber que de nuevo hay en ubuntu para animarme a instalarlo
<pterodactilus> Llegue aqui y no se como
<pterodactilus> Bueno, ya estoy aqui, yo uso mucho UBUNTU ap3d3mac
<pterodactilus> un dia vomite windows y desde ese dia soy feliz
<panconpalta> jajaj
<panconpalta> somos dos
<panconpalta> dentro de los billones de usuarios de ubuntu que tiramos windwos
<JESUSELIFELET> animate a instalar ubuntu 12.04
 * jhr_ se pregunta que es windows
<JESUSELIFELET> yo instale kubuntu 12.04 y ahi la llevo :D
 * jhr_ a ya una ventana
<Kronpw> Hola a todos
<JESUSELIFELET> creo que ya se fue el que pregunto que hay de nuevo en ubuntu
<JESUSELIFELET> hola Kronpw
<Kronpw> alguien me podría ayudar con cuestión de Libreoffice?
<pterodactilus> Yo uso Ubuntu 10.04LT
<pterodactilus> super cool
<JESUSELIFELET> Kronpw, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-l10n-es
<JESUSELIFELET> pterodactilus, yo uso ubuntu 12.04 :D
<mimecar> !ask Kronpw
<kubot> Kronpw: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Kronpw> La interfaz de LibreOffice es rara ( me refiero a los colores) aquí pueden ver una imagen
<Kronpw> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wnz3wo&s=5
<mimecar> Kronpw: estas usando KDE?
<Kronpw> antes no era así, ayer instalé la última versión
<Kronpw> Gnome
<Kronpw> y nada
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Kronpw> creo que sucedió después (alguna vez) de cambiar toda la apariencia
<Kronpw> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<panconpalta> hello
<panconpalta> bueno
<Kronpw> del sistema no
<panconpalta> vasta de ver pelis en hulu
<mimecar> Kronpw: ponlas todos primero antes
<panconpalta> pero se ve super bien XD .....
<Kronpw> veo
<jhr_> que ves
<Kronpw> se me hace raro dado que antes de la instalación eliminé todos los componentes e procedí ha instalar
<Kronpw> con veo quiero decir que estoy atento a las sugerencias
<mimecar> ¿ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Kronpw> Entonces actualizo y luego reinstalo?
<mimecar> pon solo las actualizaciones
<Kronpw> De acuerdoç
<Kronpw> voy a probar
<Kronpw> Gracias
<mimecar> después de poner las actualizaciones reinicia
<Kronpw> Bueno.
<r00tstr> buenas
<r00tstr> tengo un problema raro, instale nmap de repositorios
<r00tstr> pero era la version 5
<r00tstr> asi que me fui a la web oficial, y me descargue el 5.51
<r00tstr> se instalo sin problemas
<r00tstr> pero al iniciar nmap me dice bash: /usr/bin/nmap: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<r00tstr> y el zenmap me lo ejecuta el 5.51 pero no sale su icono enla ventana...
<r00tstr> k podria ser
<mimecar> ¿quitastes la versión anterior?
<Zuhaitz> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/nmap5.51 /usr/bin/nmap
<Zuhaitz> o algo asi
<Zuhaitz> xD
<r00tstr> si
<r00tstr> la quite
<r00tstr> sin embargo si pongo nm, y tabulo, me sale nmap...
<r00tstr> no existe nmap 5.51 ahi
<mimecar> preguntale al sistema donde ha puesto nmap
<r00tstr> mimecar,  como se pone eso?
<mimecar> whereis nmap
<r00tstr> nmap: /usr/bin/nmap /usr/local/bin/nmap
<mimecar> ahí lo tienes
<r00tstr> hago un ln -s?
<mimecar> intenta ejecutarlos
<r00tstr> si, va
<r00tstr> ya esta
<r00tstr> borre el anterior nmap de usr/bin
<r00tstr> y cree un enlace simbólico
<r00tstr> gracias
<r00tstr> aunke el zenmap sale sin el iconito xD
<file_not_found> habilite jackd y no escucho los sonidos
<file_not_found> **** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 63.775 msecs
<file_not_found> 13:12:49.774 XRUN callback (14).
<file_not_found> ese es el error
<david_zagal> hola
<david_zagal> me podriais ayudar a configurar mi tarjeta grafica
<david_zagal> holaaa
<mimecar> david_zagal: si no preguntas como quieres una respuesta?
<david_zagal> me podriais ayudar a configurar mi tarjeta grafica
<david_zagal> del portatil
<mimecar> !detalles david_zagal
<kubot> david_zagal: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<david_zagal> es un pakard bell
<david_zagal> es una targeta grafica intel
<mimecar> entonces ya tienes los drivers necesarios instalados
<david_zagal> EMGD
<david_zagal> esque se ve a saltos
<mimecar> que va a saltos?
<david_zagal> cuando intento mover una carpeta, y no se ven bien los videos
<mimecar> Intel solo tiene un tipo de driver
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<david_zagal> tampoco me deja bajarle resolucion ala pantalla
<david_zagal> 11.04
<david_zagal> lo acabo de instalar
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<david_zagal> cual me recomiendas??
<david_zagal> si
<david_zagal> lo acabo de actualizar
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado después de actualizar?
<david_zagal> si
<mimecar> ¿tiene muchos años ese equipo?
<david_zagal> el brillo tampoco me deja bajarlo
<david_zagal> 2 años mas o menos
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasaba también?
<david_zagal> si
<file_not_found> alguien me puede decir que es este error
<file_not_found> 13:22:22.922 XRUN callback (10 omitidos).
<file_not_found> **** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 15.743 msecs
<file_not_found> 13:22:48.567 XRUN callback (66).
<file_not_found> **** alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 12.458 msecs
<file_not_found> 13:22:49.592 XRUN callback (1 omitidos).
<mimecar> file_not_found: usa pastebin
<file_not_found> en jack audio conection kit
<file_not_found> ok
<mimecar> david_zagal: solo se me ocurre que tu tarjeta tenga alguna incompatibilidad con el servidor gráfico
<david_zagal> tambien probe a instalar mint julia y se veia asi
<david_zagal> y eso como se puede solucionar, hay alguna distro que pueda ir mejor con mi portatil
<david_zagal> es un packar bell za3
<mimecar> buscando si tu modelo de tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad
<mimecar> tarjeta + ubuntu
<file_not_found> !jackd
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'jackd'.
<file_not_found> !jack
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'jack'.
<Crashbit> !pulseaudio
<kubot> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<orionman> saludos..
<orionman> buen   di a  a   todos.....
<orionman> me  leen?
<orionman> alguno  sabe  comp  provar si el firewall   es efectivo  hay  alguna  forma   de provarlo?
<fosco_> efectivo?
<mimecar> haciendo un escaneo de puertos abiertos
<orionman> eso  claro  en   linux
<orionman> a  caramba   y   esoo   como  lo hago?
<fosco_> nmap localhost
<orionman> gracias  lo  intentare....
<comandopelapapas> quiero poner musica en mi ipod pero  nose que  pasa , no me deja  que debo hacer  graba pero cuando boy  escuchar y  desconecto del compu no aparece nada
<astur_> buenas tardes
<atl> Es lo mismo "etc/profile" que "etc/profile.d"?
<fosco_> atl, el primero es un archivo, el segundo es un directorio
<atl> y donde puedo encontrar el primero?
<fosco_> en /etc
<atl> pero solo se encuentra el segundo, el profile.d, hay que abrirlo con algun permiso
<atl> ?
<fosco_> yo tengo los dos
<warning> Hola
<atl> Solo para confirmar, como se abre /etc?
<dlitvak> atl: etc es un directorio normal...
<dlitvak> cd /etc
<dlitvak> o nautilus /etc
<dlitvak> o cualquier cosa por el estilo
<dlitvak> y si queres editar archivos de ahi adentro... tenes que tener permisos de root
<dlitvak> asi que por consola podrias hacer... sudo vi /etc/mi_archivo_de_configuracion
<warning> he visto este instalador para ubuntu pero no se si mejorara en algo a ubuntu: http://www.muylinux.com/2011/09/12/2clickupdate-deja-tu-ubuntu-limpita-y-actualizada/
<atl> sigue abriendo el profile.d
<warning> algun ubuntero de por aca la usa?
<mimecar> atl: guarda una copia de ese archivo antes de modificarlo
<fosco_> warning, muylinux es una fuente bastante fiable, pero yo no usaría esas cosas a menos que tengas un motivo de peso para hacerlo
<warning> fosco si es que yo me he gastado un paston en programas optimizadores para el pesado y lento de windows y he creido ver en esa aplicacion algo parecido a lo que tengo en windows pero no se hasta que grado lo puede ser para ubuntu
<fosco_> warning, en general ubuntu no necesita optimizarse
<fosco_> pero si quieres usarlo adelante
<warning> fosco yo por mejorar lo que tengo siempre adelante
<mimecar> siempre que mejore en algo warning
<fosco_> ok, pues adelante y lo pruebas tú mismo
<atl> cambian el lugar de los archivos segun que escritorio uses?
<mimecar> cada escritorio usa sus propios archivos
<fosco_> atl, en general no
<atl> Ando perdido entonces
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<atl> pues activar el touchpad, lei un tutorial que die que debo abrir el etc/profile pero no lo encuentro
<mimecar> ese tutorial es para tu versión de ubuntu?
<fosco_> atl, abrirlo para editarlo?
<atl> eso dice
<atl> si
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta: gksu gedit /etc/profile
<cossier> atl: en /etc hay un archivo llamdo profile al menos en el mio
<atl> solo para estar seguro, es un archivo de solo 27 lineas?
<fosco_> en mi caso es bastante más largo
<mimecar> atl: pon el enlace a la documentación que estas siguiendo
<fosco_> 27 /etc/profile
<fosco_> 27 lineas :)
<atl> http://www.nosinmiubuntu.com/2011/11/problema-con-el-touchpad-en-ubuntu.html
<fosco_> atl, por lo q veo esa "guía" no tiene ningún misterio
<fosco_> simplemente abre el archivo con la orden que te di y añades esa linea
<panconpalta> hola
<panconpalta> tengo una pregunta
<panconpalta> como puedo compatir una conexion de internet
<panconpalta> si tengo en un server dos tarjetas ...  una eth0 y una eth1 ...
<panconpalta> en la cual la eth0 se conecta directmente a internet
<atl> fosco: ya lo intentare, solo una cosa, hay forma de reiniciar el sistema sin reiniciar el sistema?
<fosco_> atl, eso es una paradoja semántica :)
<panconpalta> como un shutdown -r sin reinicioar
<cousteau> atl, no, no se puede
<atl> fosco, lo que digo es que si tengo que reiniciar, apagando:encendiendo o solo es con un comando en la terminal como cuando refrescas el escritorio
<cousteau> pero puedes probar a reiniciar servicios o descargar/recargar módulos
<fosco_> atl, puedes reiniciar con el comando sudo reboot
<dlitvak> atl, sudo reboot NO LO HAGAS
<cousteau> hay varias formas de reiniciar el sistema, pero todas tienen como consecuencia que el sistema se reinicia
<dlitvak> atl, para reiniciar servicios... sudo service NOMBRE_DEL_SERVICIO restart
<atl> jajaja, casi
<cousteau> dlitvak, por qué tanta ansia?
<dlitvak> costeau, no estoy ansioso... solo que queria que no reinicie la computadora al pedo... el 99% de las cosas se pueden hacer sin reiniciar
<cousteau> ah, vale... pero bueno, hay cosas que se arreglan mejor reiniciando
<mimecar> dlitvak: si el touchpad está relacionado con el servidor gráfico
<mimecar> a efectos prácticos tienes que reiniciar todo
<cousteau> temas de módulos, por ejemplo... se pueden arreglar quitándolos y volviéndolos a poner, pero al final es más fácil reiniciar
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno... sólo el servidor gráfico
<mimecar> cousteau: el servidor gráfico y todos los programas abiertos :P
<dlitvak> ctrl+alt+backspace reinicia las X
<cousteau> y ése sí que es fácil de reiniciar... creo que con cerrar todas las sesiones abiertas vale
<fosco_> creo que hay mucho dogmatismo con esto de no reiniciar
<cousteau> dlitvak, creo que eso no está activado en versiones nuevas
<panconpalta> hola tengo otra pregunta
<panconpalta> como puedo ver toda la confi0 guracino completa de una eth
<dlitvak> costeau, se puede activar... en las opciones de configuracion de teclado
<panconpalta> de una eth0
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, sí... pero siempre será más rápido eso que reiniciar todo el sistema
<fosco_> con tal de no reiniciar (unos 30 segundos) mejor hago una serie de complicados comandos (tardo meses en aprenderlos y unos cuantos minutos en aplicarlos)
<panconpalta> se que es ifconfig eth0
<dlitvak> ifconfig eth0
<panconpalta> si pero el comando largo , para obtener hasta los dns
<cousteau> dlitvak, sí, y puede que yo lo tenga activado
<mimecar> cousteau: si tienes que cerrar y abrir todos los programas no
<panconpalta> es que si no muestra parte de la info
<dlitvak> ifconfig eth0 --all
<dlitvak> ?
<panconpalta> dlitvakkk
<cousteau> mimecar, muertas las X muertos los programas
<cousteau> (o casi todos)
<cousteau> (creo)
<panconpalta> gracias cuando tengo un hijo le voy aponer dlitvak
<dlitvak> panconpalta ...perdon... no es --all
<dlitvak> y... hola!
<panconpalta> no es all
<dlitvak> -v
<panconpalta> okas roger that
<atl> reinicio entonces
<dlitvak> ifconfig -v eth0
<fosco_> da la misma informacion con -v y sin -v
<dlitvak> hmmm -v es verbose
<fosco_> ifconfig eth0, no os compliqueis más de lo necesario :)
<fosco_> eso en realidad da información de la interfaz
<cousteau> diff <(ifconfig eth0) <(ifconfig -v eth0)  -->  ninguna línea
<fosco_> si quieres información del hardware eth0 quizá sea más útil usar sudo lshw -C net
<dlitvak> netstat -ilNe <interfaz>
<fosco_> bueno gente, me piro
<atl> gracias
<atl> alguien se sabe un tutorial que le halla funcionado sobre touchpad?
<mimecar> atl: has hecho todos los cambios del documento?
<atl> a que te refieres con "todos"?
<mimecar> se modifica más de un archivo
<atl> eso no lo sabia
<atl> mas o menos cuantos archivos se dene modificar?
<file_not_found> hola
<mimecar> atl: lee el documento
<mimecar> te dice que tienes que hacer si no funciona
<panconpalta> no me funinoa el comando ifconfig -v eth0
<file_not_found> necesito ayuda para configurar el server jack
<dlitvak> panconpalta: netstat -ilNe <interfaz>
<file_not_found> no se como se hace eso
<panconpalta> lo encontre
<panconpalta> se llama route  -n
<dlitvak> ahhh mira
<dlitvak> bien ahi
<panconpalta> imprime informacion como wateway  y salen las tarjetas
<panconpalta> voy a probar el comando tuyo
<file_not_found> mimecar: necesito ayuda para configurar el server jack
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<file_not_found> alguien que me ayude a configurar jack?
<panconpalta> no tengo idea de el servidor de sonido
<dlitvak> file_not_found: me gustaria ayudar... pero nunca jugue con jack todavia... use alsa unicamente... y muy poco
<cousteau> file_not_found, qué problema?
<cousteau> te paso una captura de mi config?
<file_not_found> bueno
<panconpalta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<panconpalta> podrias hecharle una mirada a ese sitio
<panconpalta> mmm
<cossier> file_not_found: aqui hay algo en los comentarios que te puede servir
<cossier> file_not_found: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/157250
<cousteau> file_not_found, http://imagebin.org/184646
<panconpalta> i have a another question
<panconpalta> how i can shared a one conection internet on the cli
<panconpalta> quuien me podria ayudar a compartir internet desde un pc que tiene dos tarjetas de red
<panconpalta> tengo instalado el webmin
<cousteau> panconpalta, eso lo vi hacer en un pc usando firestarter
<cousteau> pero ni idea de cómo se hace
<panconpalta> okas eso quiere decir que es con iptables
<panconpalta> mmmm
<cousteau> no, con firestarter
<cousteau> (supongo que con iptables también se podrá, pero...)
<file_not_found> gracias
<panconpalta> claro
<panconpalta> mmmm
<panconpalta> el firestarter levantara un servicio http
<panconpalta> seria fenomenal que hiciera eso ¡
<mimecar> firestarter configura iptables
<file_not_found> cousteau: consegui 4 milisegundos
<mimecar> no crea ningún servidor
<file_not_found> cousteau: podre grabar con audacity el audio de la pc y el microfono
<file_not_found> reinicio y vuelvo
<panconpalta> exacto eso pensaba
<panconpalta> mmmm se podra ocupar el webmin para compartir internet
<panconpalta> viene un parte de aagregar iptables
<panconpalta> pero tengo dudas como implementarlo
<mimecar> panconpalta: ¿has buscado información o estas probando cosas?
<panconpalta> si he buscado .. info
<panconpalta> no no estoy probando cosas ..... se que una manera es por ipotables .solo queria saber si habia otra forma en la que me permitiera ralizar esta tarea
<panconpalta> listo encontre una sencilla forma de hacerlo
<panconpalta> que es con arno
<ubuntu_> cual es el comando para abrir un archvo como root en xfce
<panconpalta> oigan aca esta lo que hice para compartir internet
<panconpalta> http://www.linux-os.com.ar/linuxos/compartir-la-conexion-con-iptables/
<cousteau> no es gksudo mousepad archivo?
<file_not_found> cuando cambio el modulo de sonido de alsa a jack se cierra qjackctrl
<panconpalta> es muy simple y no te calientas la cabeza con firestarter
<file_not_found> cousteau: cuando cambio el modulo de sonido de alsa a jack se cierra qjackctrl
<panconpalta> la verdad es un proceso muy limpio de nat
<file_not_found> cousteau: en el audacity
<cousteau> file_not_found, ni idea
<panconpalta> sse los recomiendo totalmente ... bueno hechenle una mirada comente a... compartan nuevas ideas u alguna otra opcion
<dabor> ubuntu_, que tipo de archivo?
<ubuntu_> pues, un .conf
<dabor> ubuntu_, sudo nano /ruta/nombre.conf (en terminal)
<dabor> ubuntu_, es igual en cualquier linux, no tiene que ver que uses xfce
<dabor> ubuntu_, en lugar de nano se puede usar otro editor o algun editor grafico
<ubuntu_> dabor, son los mismo comandos si uso terminal emulator?
<dabor> ubuntu_, terminal emulator??
<dabor> ubuntu_, en cualquier terminal son los mismos comandos en todos los linux
<ubuntu_> dabor, hay algun comando para abrirlo con gedit?
<dabor> ubuntu_, gksu gedit /ruta/archivo.conf
<dlitvak> ubuntu_, en xfce no tenes gedit... tenes leafpad... pero... usa vim mejor!
<dabor> ubuntu_, pero vas a tener que instalar gedit si te falta
<dlitvak> ubuntu_, abris xterm -> sudo leafpad /etc/mi_archivo.conf &
<mimecar> dlitvak: mejor usar gksudo
<mimecar> sudo puede dar problemas con aplicaciones gráficas
<cousteau> dlitvak, es leafpad o mousepad?
<cousteau> sí, sudo malo para aplicaciones gráficas
<cousteau> (lo cual en mi opinión debería considerarse como bug)
<dlitvak> costeau, yo uso xfce desde hace poquito... pero... la verdad es que no uso editores de texto con GUI...
<dlitvak> costeau, y si tengo que usar uno... por lo general... uso geany
<mimecar> cousteau: me parece que leafpad
<cousteau> dlitvak, bueno, a mí geany no me gusta para cosas de sudo (y en general para editar archivos que abro desde línea de comandos)
<dlitvak> costeau, leafpad es el que viene con xfce...
<cousteau> dlitvak, antaño era mousepad, creo
<cousteau> leafpad viene con lxde también
<dlitvak> costeau, si editas desde linea de comandos... por que usas un editor grafico!?! usa vim o nano...
<pterodactilus> Hola... alguien ha usado PITIVI  Video Editor ?
<dlitvak> pterodactilus, yo lo use... pero no mucho... es bastante simple...
<pterodactilus> jeje si...
<pterodactilus> pero una pregunta
<pterodactilus> quiza tu lo sepas
<cousteau> dlitvak, no me gustan nada
<pterodactilus> cuando quiero RENDERIZAR, pongo formato QUICK TIME y lo hace bien, pero en el ultimo Segundo no pasa nada
<pterodactilus> nunca cierra
<pterodactilus> el video
<cousteau> a veces uso nano, pero donde esté un (al menos) gedit...
<ubuntu_> al abrir con leafpad me aparece un documento en blanco
<dlitvak> costeau, vim es muy superior... solo necesitas aprender a usarlo
<cousteau> por cierto, en natty viene mousepad, no leafpad... leafpad viene a partir de oneiric
<cousteau> y es uno de los editores de texto más cutres que conozco
<dlitvak> costeau, yo antes usaba geany o gedit (en la otra compu tengo gnome)... y me parecian geniales... ahora aprendi lo que es vim... y me parece algo de otro mundo
<mimecar> cousteau: es un clon del bloc de notas :P
<dlitvak> costeau, conste que trabajo de programador... y me paso un 80% de mi dia en el editor de texto
<dlitvak> entonces... me interesa que mi editor... sea lo mas potente que sea posible... y que pueda hacer el 99% de las cosas sin recurrir al mouse
<dabor> ubuntu_, si te aparece en blanco puede ser que estes escribiendo mal la ruta del archivo
<cousteau> mimecar, pero al menos soporta saltos de línea LF
<mimecar> en consola lo más sencillo es nano
<cousteau> nano al menos hace resaltado de sintaxis...
<cousteau> y mantiene indentación
<ubuntu_> dabor, a ver, este es el caso, hace poco intente modificar un archivo para que me funcionara el touchpad, lo hice, reinicie, pero ya no me aparece nada despues del icono de ubuntu cargando el sistema, solo la pantalla negra, estoy usando un live cd (usb) para modificar el mismo archivo
<mimecar> ubuntu_: tendrás que editar el archivo del sistema instalado
<mimecar> no del live cd
<dlitvak> costeau, mimecar, lo mas sencillo es nano... pero es muy poco util para cosas que son mas de un archivito chiquito... vim te permite hacer basicamente... lo que quieras...
<ubuntu_> estoy en esa particion, tendre problemas si no soy el usuario de esa particion?
<dlitvak> no al nivel de emacs... pero para mi es mucho mas practico que emacs
<mimecar> dlitvak: para hacer programas serios se usan entornos serios
<mimecar> ubuntu_: pon el comando que usas para abrir el archivo
<dlitvak> mimecar, vim es un entorno extremadamente serio
<cossier> dlitvak: un poco austero a mi modo de ver
<dlitvak> mimecar, preguntale a un programador python, ruby, c, c++, javascript...
<mimecar> pocos conozco que usen vim para programar en esos lenguajes
<ubuntu_> mimecar, ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/03830d38-2923-4e29-89de-44ec71d8e017/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d$ sudo leafpad /50-synaptic.conf
<dlitvak> la respuesta de la mayoria va a ser vim
<mimecar>  sudo leafpad /50-synaptic.conf
<mimecar> ubuntu_: para que pones /50-synaptic?
<ubuntu_> es el archivo a modificar
<mimecar> ese archivo no está en el directorio raiz del live cd
<ubuntu_> no, esta en el del disco duro
<mimecar> no es lo que dice el comando
<cossier> tambien esta el vim-gnome vim-gtk vim-tiny
<dlitvak> cossier, que tiene de austero vim? yo tengo mil cosas para vim
<mimecar> dlitvak: cada uno el editor que le da la gana
<mimecar> podemos tirarnos todo el fin de semana discutiendo
<dabor> ubuntu_, verifica la ruta de 50-synaptic, la estas escribiendo mal
<dlitvak> mimecar, yo enseño a programar en java en la facultad... y a nadie le voy a decir que use vim para java... obviamente recomiendo eclipse... y utilizamos eclipse para enseñar...
<dlitvak> pero... para trabajar... uso vim
<mimecar> yo para Java eclipse / netbeans con un tema de colores oscuro :P
<dlitvak> porque es infinitamente superior a cualquier otro editor... para lo que yo necesito...
<ubuntu_> dabor, ni siquiera me pide mi password
<mimecar> infinito + 1
<mimecar> ubuntu_: no te la pedirá
<mimecar> el live cd no tiene password
<ubuntu_> ni siquiera si intento abrir un archivo de otra particion?
<mimecar> tendrás que poner la ruta del archivo que se encuentra dentro de /media/...
<mimecar> ubuntu_: no tiene password
<dlitvak> mimecar... osea... usar algo que no sea eclipse para java... no tiene sentido... mientras que usar algo que no sea vim para ruby, js o python... es perder el tiempo
<dabor> ubuntu_, si estas en un livecd nunca te va a pedir "TU" passwd, que se encuentra en otro Sistema operativo
<ubuntu_> mimecar, seria "sudo leafpad /ruta?"
<dlitvak> con vim... tambien agrego... emacs, o vimlike y geany (un caso particular de ide con GUI... que es excelente)
<mimecar> sudo leafpad /media/....../ruta_a_tu_archivo
<ubuntu_> a ver que
<Zetamito> Hola, tengo un toshiba satellite y no detecta los live cd...
<Zetamito> hola
<Zetamito> ?
<mimecar> si no lo detecta, el live cd está mal hecho
<mimecar> o no inicias desde usb
<Zetamito> probe el mismo cd en otro pc y funciono perfecto... he probado a iniciarlo desde el usb siguiendo el tutotial y tampoco
<ubuntu_> me sigue abriendo un documento en blanco, la ruta creo yo debe estar bien pues le digo, abrir terminal desde aqui
<mimecar> ubuntu_: pon el comando
<ubuntu_> sudo leafpad /media/03830d38-2923-4e29-89de-44ec71d8e017/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf/50-synaptic.conf
<Zetamito> la cosa es que formatee el pc y al principio me lo reconocio e incluso lo empezo a instalr
<mimecar> Zetamito: tu ordenador tiene activado el arranque desde cd ?
<comandopelapapas> ipod   , supuestamente la graba pero  cuando lo desconecto del compu no  puedo ver lalista de reproduccion
<mimecar> comandopelapapas: desconectas bien el ipod?
<comandopelapapas> si   mimecar de la manera correcta
<mimecar> ubuntu_: mira si ese archivo existe
<Zetamito> mimecar creo que si, como puedo confirmarlo?
<mimecar> Zetamito: mirándolo en la bios
<comandopelapapas>  mira lo conecto al equipo de sonido  y estan los archivos como en una usb  , pero cuando quiero esuchar desde el ipod no esta
<ubuntu_> mimecar, jaja, si existe, puedo abrirlo y visualizarlo pero al no ser root no puedo podificarlo, hay una forma mas grafica de hacerme root ymodificarlo?
<mimecar> ubuntu_: con sudo ya eres root
<ubuntu_> eso se supone
<mimecar> no decías que te salía el archivo vacío?
<ubuntu_> al abrirlo por terminal, si, pero navegando normalemente , no
<dlitvak> ubuntu_, usa gksu
<ubuntu_> eso se usa con el leafpad?
<dlitvak> eso te abre una ventanita... que te da a elegir... aplicacion e ingresar contraseña
<mimecar> ubuntu_: al poner la ruta usas el autocompletado?
<ubuntu_> no se e que hablas, puse todo a mano
<Zetamito> si que esta activado, la cosa es que detecta cualquier cd, excepto el live cd
<mimecar> pones parte del nombre + tabulador
<mimecar> si lo pones de forma manual te equivocarás
<dabor> ubuntu_, navegando normalmente no te da permisos de root
<dabor> ubuntu_, por eso lo de gksu o sudo
<Zetamito> si que esta activado mimecar, detecta cualquier cd xcepto el live de ubuntu
<mimecar> Zetamito: como no le guste la marca del CD a tu lectora
<mimecar> no veo otra explicación
<ubuntu_> dabor, no, no me da, como usas ese ghsu?
<ubuntu_> k
<dlitvak> Alt+F2
<dlitvak> gksu
<dlitvak> nombre aplicacion
<dlitvak> y dsp usas la aplicacion como root
<Zetamito> gracias mimecar, seguire probando
<mimecar> ok
<ubuntu_> y si no es una aplicacion?
<mimecar> ubuntu_: el archivo lo abres con una aplicación
<ubuntu_> ok, eso si que me ha funcionado, reiniciare y ver si ese era el problema, gracias
<atl> Si a funcionado, aunque no se por que ese archivo causo ese problema y aun me quede sin touchpad
<r00tstr> buenas
<r00tstr> no puedo verlas paginas https
<r00tstr> con firefox
<r00tstr> que peude ser?
<mimecar> cualquier cosa
<r00tstr> ayer iba
<r00tstr> xD
<mimecar> ¿que error da?
<r00tstr> ninguno
<r00tstr> se queda cargando
<r00tstr> por ejemplo en gmail, se queda en el oading please wait
<r00tstr> ocn programas tipo greebone, a veces conecta otras no
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el sistema?
<Inframundo> r00tstr firefox 7 o la 8 o betas?
<Inframundo> mimecar hello, mi friend
<r00tstr> firefox 3.6.24 el k te viene con ubuntu 10.04
<r00tstr> mimecar, instale y desisntale openvas una y otra vez
<r00tstr> eso es lo que hice
<mimecar> si es un problema de configuración renombra la carpeta .mozilla
<mimecar> e intenta entrar en las webs
<r00tstr> probe a descargarme otro firefox
<r00tstr> y pasa igual
<Inframundo> r00tstr intentaste borrarlo todo?, y reinstalarlo?
<r00tstr> hice un remove
<r00tstr> podria ser algo de librerias ssl?
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta de firefox
<r00tstr> cual
<mimecar> .mozilla
<Inframundo> r00tstr agarra busca en archivos ocultos del /home/user y renombra la carpeta .mozilla
<r00tstr> whereis firefox
<r00tstr> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/share/firefox
<xangua> ......
<r00tstr> a ok
<r00tstr> nada
<r00tstr> en gmail se queda igual, loading, please wait
<mimecar> ¿has perdido toda la configuración de firefox al renombrarla?
<r00tstr> si
<r00tstr> quepeudo hacer?, me estoy volviendo loco XD
<r00tstr> no se que narices pasa
<mimecar> esperar a que cargue la página
<r00tstr> se tira la vida  y no hace nada
<mimecar> con un usuario nuevo pasa lo mismo?
<r00tstr> con root igual
<mimecar> es algo que has instalado en tu sistema
<JocP3rd0m0> holas
<r00tstr> isntale latex
<JocP3rd0m0> algun usuario de Miro por aqui?
<r00tstr> k tenia algo para firefox
<r00tstr> pero tambien lo borre
<mimecar> latex no afecta a firefox
<r00tstr> mira, instale, openvas, nessus, greenbone, nmap, hping, unicorn, metasploit y armitage
<r00tstr> ninguno afecta :S
<mimecar> es más probable que uno de esos si
<mimecar> ¿son todos de los repositorios oficiales?
<r00tstr> no
<r00tstr> bueno
<r00tstr> si
<r00tstr> o de la web ofocial o de lso repos oficiales
<r00tstr> oficial*
<mimecar> no es lo mismo
<r00tstr> openvas y greebone es de repo oficial
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada
<r00tstr> nmap  descargado de la oficial..
<r00tstr> metapsloit, igual
<r00tstr> a mi tampoco
<r00tstr> xD
<r00tstr> mas k formatear
<r00tstr> xD
<mimecar> o usar otro navegador
<r00tstr> necesite fire, para los addons
<r00tstr> y no, desisntale todos los addons por si acaso xD
<mimecar> ¿has modificado algún archivo del sistema?
<r00tstr> mimecar, no, solo eh instalado programas
<mimecar> ¿esos programas modifican archivos del sistema?
<r00tstr> mimecar,  no creo, se instalan en su carpeta y algunos se ponen como demonios o servicios
<r00tstr> todo empezo con openvas
<r00tstr> que el log in de greenbone, a veces iba otras no, y alfinal solo iba cada vez que reiniciabas el demonio
<r00tstr> pero claro, ese login esta en https
<fzeta> hi!
<r00tstr> y en todos los https, es como si mandara lso paquetes y luego se quedara espearando una respuesta que no recibe
<canihojr> buenasssssss
<canihojr> se me acaba de quedar super pillao ubuntu, y he tenido que reiniciar, que log deberia leer para ver que ha sucedido?
<canihojr> me tiene aburrido ya este problema :(
<chilicuil> canihojr: /var/log/syslog*
<canihojr> chilicuil, gracias, voy a echarle un ojo, aver si descrubro algo que estoy negro >.<
<chilicuil> canihojr: buena suerte 0)
<canihojr> me huele a flash >.<
<cossier> canihojr: donde se queda pillado
<canihojr> cossier, de buenas a primera
<canihojr> es ubuntu 11.10, con gnome-shell, sistema recien instalado y se queda completamente pillado, solo puedo mover el raton... pero sin clic en ningun sitio....
<canihojr> he visto que no soy el unico que le pasa, pero creo, que todas las veces que me ha pasado
<canihojr> ha sido con chromium abierto, y alguna web con flash, tipo megaupload... o algun foro que incluye bastante flash..... :/
<cossier> canihojr: y con un live cd va bien o no ?
<canihojr> cossier, sisis aver, lo mismo estoy 2 horas estupendamente
<canihojr> de echo, ahora estoy bien
<canihojr> y de repente, ale, congelado...
<canihojr> y no le pillo el punto del problema... :/
<cossier> canihojr: y solo se mueve el raton ?
<canihojr> cossier, si
<canihojr> solo puedo mover el raton
<canihojr> y no hacer click en ningun sitio
<canihojr> ni se activan los efectos, ni nada...
<cossier> canihojr: que grafica usas ?
<canihojr> ati, que es un gruñillo...
<canihojr> pero hasta dia de hoy no he tenido problemas :/
<cossier> canihojr: radeon ? que version ?
<canihojr> voy, te miro
<canihojr> product: Mobility Radeon X2300
<canihojr> con los drivers libres
<cossier> canihojr: un portatil ?
<canihojr> cossier, si
<canihojr> core duo, 2gb ram
<canihojr> instalé htop para cuando se me queda pillao, mirar desde otra tty aver si pasaba algo
<cossier> canihojr: y si abres el navegador se puede quedar colgado o pillado ?
<canihojr> cossier, es muy aleatorio
<cossier> canihojr: ahh es que puedes abrir una tty ?
<canihojr> si, cando está pillado si
<canihojr> por eso preguntaba lo del log, para la proxima vez
<canihojr> ir directamente a mirar
<canihojr> aver que ha pasado
<cossier> canihojr: podrian ser la X que se cuelgan, has probado con driver no-libre ?
<canihojr> cossier, pues la verdad es que no, pero, como acabo de instalar el sistema, despues de varios intentos de arreglos y tal........ voy a probarlos, creo que es de lo poco que me queda por probar :/
<cossier> canihojr: es que si puedes abrir una tty lo que se cuelga son las X y no el resto del sistema !!
<cossier> canihojr: y operar con ella !!
<canihojr> si, pero por alguna razón...
<canihojr> osea me explico xD
<canihojr> algo tiene que provocar que falle no?
<canihojr> y me llama la atencion que siempre es cuando entro en paginas con alto contenido en flash
<canihojr> (publicidad basicamente)
<canihojr> (estoy instalando drivers privativos, aver)
<cossier> canihojr: el driver o una incompatibilidad o algo asi
<canihojr> aja, bueno, voy a probar el driver, aver que tal... (yn)
<cossier> canihojr: es que cuando se cuelga no le da tiempo a emitir ningun error creo
<canihojr> mil gracias cossier :)
<cossier> canihojr: suerte !! ^_^
<canihojr> bueno, almenos ya tengo por donde ir probando e ir descartando ^^
<Zetamito> hay algun modo de hacer una instalacion de ubuntu via netboot? definitivamente mi lector de cd ha muerto
<mimecar> Zetamito: usando un usb
<Zetamito> tampoco puedo bootear desde usb, solo tengo la opcion de floppy disc
<mimecar> ¿creas bien el usb?
<Zetamito> uso el usb installer que viene con wubi
<Zetamito> y cuando abro mi pc aparece la unidad E como wubi con todos sus componente
<tonyb486> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<mimecar> esa es la herramienta que indican en la web de ubuntu?
<Zetamito> si, viene junto al paquete de instalacion
<Zetamito> wubi usb creator
<darth_> hola a tdos
<mimecar> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<Zetamito> gracias tonyb486 echare un vistazo
<mimecar> eso es lo que dicen en la web de ubuntu que hay que usar
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<canihojr> y con unetbootin?
<canihojr> ami ese no me falla xD
<JocP3rd0m0> quien de los que esta por aqui tiliza miro?
<icaro440> hola yo
<icaro440> lo utilizo
<JocP3rd0m0> icaro440, hola
<Zetamito> tambien he probado el que dicen en la pagina y tampoco, creo que es que no reconoce el usb
<JocP3rd0m0> icaro440, como haces para reproducir los videos Flash
<mimecar> Zetamito: todos los netbook pueden iniciar desde usb
<icaro440> mmmff, solo lo uso para autodescargar torrents, no para reproducir
<mimecar> ¿la ISO está bien descargada?
<icaro440> no tengo ni idea de su reproductor, lo siento
<JocP3rd0m0> icaro440, para poder ver los videos de yotube por ejemplo
<JocP3rd0m0> icaro440, oks
<icaro440> lo siento mucho..
<JocP3rd0m0> icaro440, me parece curioso que me pida instalar el plugin Flash si ya lo tengo instalado
<JocP3rd0m0> icaro440, dale tranquilo, gracias
<Zetamito> he descargado la iso cada vez que he intentado instalarlo y creeme, he probado ha crear el usb de todos los modos y no hay manera
<icaro440> ok
<Zetamito> unetbootin tampoco me ha servido
<mimecar> Zetamito: has comprobado la ISO si o no
<Zetamito> si
<Zetamito> la iso esta correcta
<mimecar> con la suma MD5?
<Zetamito> si
<mimecar> ese USB funciona en otros equipos?
<Zetamito> si, lo he probado en HP e IBM y ha funcionado perfecto, pero este toshiba me esta dando problemas
<Zetamito> recien formateado iniciaba desde el cd perfectamente
<mimecar> no tiene mucha relación con arrancar desde la bios
<Zetamito> luego dejo de hacerlo
<mimecar> no pasas por ningún sistema operativo para eso
<canihojr> ale.. acabo de recordar por que no instalo nunca los drivers privativos de ATI....
<Zetamito> por eso preguntaba si era posible algun tipo de instalacion remota... la ignorancia es muy atrevida
<mimecar> no se si podrás iniciar una instalación desde la disketera
<mimecar> ya has comprobado que te funcione la disketera?
<Zetamito> si que funciona... lo que me ha costado mas ha sido encontrar un disco de 3"
<Zetamito> pero si que funciona
<Zetamito> lee y formatea correctamente
<mimecar> lo complicado será arrancar desde la disketera
<Zetamito> desde la bios me da esa opcion
<Zetamito> de echo solo me da la opcion de hard disk o A:
<chilicuil> Zetamito: no trae por ahi alguna opcion que involucre la red?
<chilicuil> pxe?
<canihojr> y si clonas por red? con clonezilla? funcionaria?
<cossier> canihojr: que paso ?
<cossier> pasó *
<canihojr> cossier,  pueeeeeees que me acordé de porque nunca instalo los drivers privativos.....
<canihojr> porque van peor xDDD
<canihojr> de echo, aunque intente arrancar GNOME (gnome-shell) me arranca como gnome-classic... :/
<cossier> canihojr: quizas no tenga soporte completo para 3D y el libre quizas tampoco
<Zetamito> chilicuil: si el network boot, pero no se como usarlo
<canihojr> cossier, llevo un rato leyendo, y por lo visto, ATI y GNOME-SHELL no se llevan muy bien...
<canihojr> y estoy preguntando a mis amigos, y todos los que tienen problemas, tienen ATI tambien...
<canihojr> en otro portatil que tengo nvidia, sin problema alguno...
<cossier> canihojr: ahh ya veo
<canihojr> solo tengo una torre, que tiene ATI, y me funciona bien con los libres...
<chilicuil> Zetamito: la ultima version de ubuntu, viene con orchestra, que es un programa que te permite crear los servicios requeridos para instalar ubuntu a maquinas que puedan arrancar desde la tarjeta de red, http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/09/oneiric-server-deploy-server-fleets-p1/
<canihojr> nose si enfocar mi odio hacia ATI, o hacia gnome-shell.... xDDDDD
<cossier> canihojr: creo que gnome shell hace un uso intensivo de la grafica
<chilicuil> Zetamito: el procedimiento es instalar en una maquina con ubuntu oneiric orchestra, conectar con un cable cruzado esa maquina a otra (donde instalaras ubuntu) y arrancar esa segunda maquina, obtendra todo lo que necesite de la primera maquina
<canihojr> cossier, si, ya veo, hasta el punto, que algun que otro cartel, aveces carga el estilo grafico y otras veces no... :/ Unity no me gusta :(
<cossier> canihojr: no uso unity aun ni gnome shell aun !!
<canihojr> cossier, yo tampoco, me encantaba GNOME 2 >.<
<canihojr> le dí una oportunidad a gnome-shell..... y la verdad es que me ha gustado, pero creo que está demasiado verde aun... :/
<cossier> canihojr: y el gnome classic te va bien ? o tambien falla ?
<canihojr> puessssssssss de momento llevo un rato aqui... ya te digo que es muy aleatorio, no pasa siempre, pero si que pasa normalmente
<canihojr> cuando hay flash por medio...... no recuerdo ninguna vez que me haya pasado con el navegador cerrado (como ahora)
<cossier> canihojr: tienes aceleracion 3D ? ahora ?
<canihojr> glxgear me tira error
<cossier> canihojr: glxinfo | grep rendering
<canihojr> y glcinfo tb
<canihojr> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Zetamito> ok chiliculi, entiendo que, la segunda maquina debo iniciarla desde network boot
<canihojr> podria ser que no se haya instalado bien el driver? :/ es un .run la mar de sencillo... y bastante automatico... creo que no me ha dejado elegir nada, excepto siguiente siguiente siguiente.....
<cossier> canihojr: echale un ojo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cossier> canihojr: no lo has instalado desde controladores adicionales ??
<Zetamito> y ya por ultimo, lo puedo hacer desde el virtualbox de mac como primera maquina?
<canihojr> cossier, lo intenté, pero no me encontraba nada, solo el modem
<canihojr> asi que me lo descargué de la pagina de amd/ati
<canihojr> ati-driver-installer-11-11-x86.x86_64.run
<cossier> canihojr: el 9.3 ? es el que he visto alli¡¡
<cossier> canihojr: 64 bits ? y el ubuntu tambien no?
<canihojr> no no, es 32 bits, pero ese paquete
<canihojr> pone los dos... x86 y x64
<cossier> ahh ya
<canihojr> yo elegi en la pagina linux 32 segurisisimo
<canihojr> (a mi tb me llamó la atencion...) nose, no veo este equipo demasiado viejo como para que no tire, ni demasiado nuevo como para que no tenga soporte
<canihojr> xD
<canihojr> aunque por lo visto, segun esta pagina http://emslinux.com/instalar-controladores-ati-catalyst%E2%84%A2-11-11-en-ubuntu-11-10/
<canihojr> comenta lo que veniamos hablando, el pobre soporte de ati hacia gnome-shell.... y que estos drivers no solucionan la multitud de problemas que ocasiona... :/
<canihojr> asi que imagino que el problema será ese... ati/linux...
<canihojr> menos mal que desde que uso linux (suse 8,2) siempre compro nvidia, desde que tube problemas parecidos con ati ¬¬ pero este es el portatil de la novia...  :/
<canihojr> aaaaaains
<cossier> canihojr: y es el driver correcto ??
<canihojr> si, ademas comprobado, porque he dudado y me he bajado varias versiones de la pagina de amd...
<chilicuil> Zetamito: supongo, solo verifica que tu interfaz de red este en modo 'bridge'
<canihojr> y alfinal, todos bajan el mismo instalador....
<canihojr> mismo nombre, misma capacidad
<canihojr> mismo md5 (no me fiaba del todo)
<canihojr> xD
<cossier> canihojr: que te dice el lspci | grep VGA
<cossier> canihojr: es que de ATI tampoco me fio !! jejeeje :-/
<canihojr> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300
<canihojr> cossier, ya ves... no termino de entender como amd compró ati... >.<
<canihojr> estoy mirando, en synaptic el paquete "fglrx" no está instalado......
<cossier> canihojr: es que en esta pagina no encuentro la tuya !! :/
<canihojr> quizás si desinstalo el ATI que me bajé y instalo ese...... que estará mas probado.... :/
<cossier> canihojr: si no va desinstalalo
<ssice> buenas
<canihojr> cossier, en HD series
<cossier> canihojr: despues de instalar has reiniciado ??
<canihojr> en all other ....
<canihojr> cossier, sisi, reiniciao
<canihojr> voy a probar mientras, aver si desinstalando este driver y instalando el del repo, aver....
<ssice> hay alguien que sepa porqué Muon dice "No se puede continuar, no se ha proporcionado una identificación correcta" al intentar instalar un paquete?
<canihojr> ahora vuelvo ^^
<cossier> can el tuyo es X2xx series pero no aparece
<ssice> o actualizar cualquier cosa
<canihojr> buenas de nuevo
<canihojr> si desinstalo el driver que descargé, se vuelve a poner el libre, y vuelvo a tener Gnome-Shell
<canihojr> y si instalo el paquete fglrx de los repos, me pasa lo mismo que con los drivers de la pagina... :/
<canihojr> resumen y conclusion, no hay soporte para esto xDDDDDDD
<cossier> canihojr: si lo que pensaba !!
<cossier> canihojr: googlea un poco a ver si encuentras algo !!
<canihojr> si, intentaré, haver si algun driver beta o alguna cosa asi... pero nose...
<canihojr> este portatil tiene ya... como 4 años...
<canihojr> pensaba que estaria mas que soportado... :/
<cossier> canihojr: :/
<cossier> canihojr: con graficas intel 3/4 de lo mismo
<canihojr> jolin... :/ pues nose, sinceramente me quedé a cuadros
<cossier> canihojr: o poder hacer alguna optimización en el xorg.conf
<cossier> canihojr: en laptops al parecer
<canihojr> ná, visto lo visto, a este, que tampoco es que sea el mas rapido del mundo, me tiraré a un Xubuntu, o alguna cosa asi...
<cossier> canihojr: cuanta memoria tiene ?
<canihojr> 2gb ram
<cossier> va ligero esta bien !!
<troll_bot> hola, me gustaria saber como cambiar la posicion en la barra de unity
<cossier> bueno chao,ta luego
<canihojr> mil gracias cossier! :)
<panconpalta> hola alguine me puede ayudar a comaprtir una conexion de internet
<H[Q]3rV[0]> jaja
<panconpalta> dhcp+compartir internet ... no se como hacerlo ...
<panconpalta> el dhcp lo tengo funcionando . la verdad no es gran ciencia ..
<GridCube> panconpalta, depende de varias cosas
<antonio_> hola muy buenas
<GridCube> tenes el hardware apropiado?
<panconpalta> si
<GridCube> que tenes?
<GridCube> un router? o dos placas de red?
<panconpalta> tengo en virtualvox una red por inet
<GridCube> aaaah empezaramos por ahi
<panconpalta> me ayudarias
<panconpalta> por prv si no voy a inundar la sala
<GridCube> :) panconpalta no ayudo por privado lo siento, tus problemas, y tus soluciones podrian ayudar a otra persona
<GridCube> y ademas si no se algo alguien mas podria saber
<GridCube> hola antonio_ :)
<antonio_> GridCube: hola muy buenas me puedes exar una mano
<GridCube> panconpalta, podes intentar explicar toodo tu problema en un parrafo o dos?
<GridCube> :D antonio_ pregunte, si no puedo alguien podria
<antonio_> necesito un driver para mi netbook para que funcione bien el brillo no me deja cambiarlo o se me apaga la pantalla
<prodor> antonio_, dudu que sea el driver
<prodor> dudo*
<antonio_> mi netbook es un asus eee pc 900ax
<GridCube> antonio_, que version de ubuntu estas usando? que modelo es tu netbook, hace un lspci y un lsusb y pegalos en un pastebin
<antonio_> ok
<panconpalta>  hola
<panconpalta>  gracias
<panconpalta>  te explico como lo tengo ... tengo por virtualvox un centos y un ubuntu . en el centos esta con su eth0 a internet mediante un nat , luego tienen una eth1 conectada por inet que simula ser una red lan .... por otro lado tengo el ubuntu con su inet eth0 conectado -... testie primero con una ip fija sifuncionaba esto . y estaba ok
<panconpalta>  luego active el servicio dhcp en el centos el que sin problemas le dio por dhcp el ip a la maquina de ubuntu
<antonio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/742766/
<panconpalta> hola
<panconpalta> quien me podria ayudar a configurar
<GridCube> antonio_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9790301&postcount=8
<GridCube> igual no se que onda con eso, tus teclas de fn no controlan el brillo panconpalta ?
<GridCube> perdon
<GridCube> antonio_,
<panconpalta> ahora si .. quien me podria ayudar a compartir internet  mediante un pc que tiene dos tarjetas de red eth0 y eth1 . en la que et0 esta conectada a internet mediante nat . y la eth1 tengo pensada usarla para compartir internet a un ubuntu desktop . Todo esto
<antonio_> mis teclas ace como el intento de cambiarlo y o se queda con brillo a tope o me apaga la pantalla
<GridCube> antonio_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8185883&postcount=8
<panconpalta> Esta por virtual vox .. lo que me fatlta decir es que la eth1 del pc linux .. tiene su tarjeta por  una red interna con inet en connjunto con el ubuntu desktop
<panconpalta> quien me puede ayudar
<antonio_> GridCube: yo no uso nvidia
<GridCube> antonio_, por eso
<antonio_> lo que esta con -- es comentarios no?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> son opciones
<antonio_> no me deja ponerlo en consola tal y como aparece hay
<antonio_> sudo: nvidia-settings: command not found
<antonio_> eso me pone
<GridCube> eso es porque no lo tenias instalado
<antonio_> panconpalta: yo el virtualbox yo lo e usado poco pero creo que tienes que usar las 2 targetas con el dhcp activado
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> pues si me funciona la solucion lo tendre que meter en favoritos porque en todos los ubuntu me pasa xD
<panconpalta> okas en el nat lo tengo con dhcp .. en la eth0 ,, la eth1 la tengo con ip fija configurado con los puerta de enlace y el dns de la red ...
<antonio_> pon una ip fija que nunca llegue asi no tienes conflictos de ip
<antonio_> GridCube: bueno voy a reiniciar aber si me soluciona eso
<antonio_> ahora vuelvo y comento
<antonio_> GridCube: ya estoy aqui de nuevo y igual xD
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> no conosco los menus de unity :(
<GridCube> no sabria guiarte
<antonio_> no si tengo el gnome 3 xD
<panconpalta> mmm
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> peor
<antonio_> lo e tirado rapido a la basura xD
<panconpalta> si puse una ip fija para probar
<panconpalta> pero no me dio
<panconpalta> mmm encontre una configuracion de iptable
<panconpalta> pero no me di oningun resultado
<antonio_> explica aber si puedo conozco la interfaz antigua
<panconpalta> si quiees te doy acceso e mi pc
<panconpalta> para qu ele heches una mirada
<antonio_> panconpalta: el virtualbox ace mucho que no lo uso
<panconpalta> no te precupes si impora la configuracion de las maquinas
<panconpalta> si esta listo el virtual ... con los dos pc ... y falta que el pc que tengo de server haga el servicio de compartir internet
<antonio_> yo soy mas de windows jeje no me peguen xD
<panconpalta> no te preocupe antonio igual gracias por intentar
<antonio_> panconpalta: aber tienes el virtualbox de la web? la ultima version?
<antonio_> porque el de los repositorios...
<panconpalta> mm el de los respositorios
<antonio_> xDDD
<panconpalta> me anda super bien
<antonio_> pues te recomiendo cambiarlo xD
<panconpalta> mejor que el vmware
<panconpalta> si si lo voy hacer
<antonio_> yaya pero la version de la web oficial tiene mas funciones y va mejor
<GridCube> panconpalta, pero vos queres armar una lan?
<panconpalta> a okas lo voy aprobar mas tarde .
<GridCube> entre el host y el guest?
<panconpalta> si quiero simular un servicio de compartir internet mediante una lan
<panconpalta> exacto
<GridCube> eso suena como un buen lio
<panconpalta> el host da servicio de internet mediante una tarjeta de red
<GridCube> :|
<antonio_> el de repositorios no tiene las quest additions
<panconpalta> esa es la idea
<panconpalta> aparte me lo vanan preguntar en un examen
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> eso es otra cosa
<panconpalta> si jejeje
<antonio_> ps prueba con la version oficial yo lo ize con windows xp dentro de ubuntu una vez
<panconpalta> si eso es facil con  windows
<GridCube> bueno yo creo que tenes que hacer esto;
<panconpalta> es muy facil,, pero con linux cuando configuras manualmente hay que ser preciso
<panconpalta> escucho grid .
<antonio_> emm as probado a meterlos en el mismo grupo de trabajo?
<panconpalta> emmm emmm si si lo probe
<antonio_> ps yo creo que solo te queda cambiar de virtualbox xD
<panconpalta> pero da igual que esten en grupos distintos de trabajo ..
<GridCube> ja. perdi el link
<antonio_> espera lo busco
<panconpalta> la pregunta precisa seria como compartir internet con dos tarjetas de red ..
<panconpalta> por comando
<panconpalta> ...
<antonio_> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<GridCube> el otro dia tenia un usuario en la biblioteca que queria configurar su ubuntu en gues, sobre un win7 host para usar internet a traves del proxy de la facultad :P
<panconpalta> aps tengo el webmin instalado igual
<panconpalta> si de hecho le pongo compartir en modo grafico y comparte internet
<antonio_> GridCube: entonces no sabes alguna otra solucion para lo mio?
<panconpalta> internet .. mmm pero ,,, esa no es la idea
<GridCube> antonio_, :/ deberias investigar mas sobre el control de brillo en ubuntu
<GridCube> dejame que te averiguo un poco
<antonio_> GridCube: llevo desde que tengo mi portatil 1año y medio probando linux y buscando mucho y nada xD
<GridCube> panconpalta, mira esto, tal ves te de alguna idea: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=21907
<antonio_> solo encontre que hay drivers para linux pero son para compilar y yo ni idea
<GridCube> antonio_, :) compilar es facil
<panconpalta> entrando
<panconpalta> haber
<GridCube> >A VER
<Exio> ?
<GridCube> shhh Exio vaya a otro lao
<GridCube> oiga don antonio_, que su computadora deje de andar es una opcion?
<antonio_> como¿? xD
<Exio> GridCube: jaja
<Exio> mejor vuelvo a donde estaba (?)
<Exio> :p
<GridCube> digo porque hay una cosa que puede intentar, pero puede potencialmente hacerque no le ande mas la pc
<panconpalta> otra pregunta
<panconpalta> seria postible compartir internet usando webmin ?
<antonio_> GridCube: y k es eso? andar en la bios?
<GridCube> no, una linea de codigo en bash muy rara
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-19
<antonio_> pero que ace? xD
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> por eso digo :P
<GridCube> potencialmente mucho daño
<GridCube> pero encontre otro camino
<GridCube> primero, tiene que salir de una session con X, y usar  una tty, sabe hacer eso?
<antonio_> no xD
<GridCube> oh, se complica
<antonio_> pero si no sabes lo que ace como va a arreglarme esto x
<GridCube> bueno le explico, ubuntu hace rato que no usa xorg.conf
<panconpalta> que es entretenido esto de linux pero cuando uno lo hace por jovi salen enseguida ..
<GridCube> y para arreglarlo tendria que editar xorg.conf
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> y no se puede editar y reiniciar?
<GridCube> pues no existe en un principio
<GridCube> ve el dilema?
<Exio> Si se puede generar
<Exio> GridCube: quien dijo que no?
<GridCube> matando X
<Exio> GridCube: no
<Exio> desde Xorg
<GridCube> si, pero no te deja si detecta una sesion funcionando
<panconpalta> alguine  que se le ocurra una solucio
<antonio_> yo desde el ubuntu que probe que fue el 10.04 ya no andaba lo del brillo
<Exio> GridCube: wtf
<Exio> mira, yo estoy en Xorg, y acabo de generar uno
<GridCube> antonio_, masomenos por esa epoca dejo de usarse xorg.conf
<Exio> ┌──:)──[exio4]─(~)─>
<Exio> └─[root]───> X -configure :1
<GridCube> Exio, estas usando algo de la familia ubuntu?
<Exio> GridCube: X -configure :otrodisplay
<Exio> GridCube: el error que dices es tipico, es que usa el :0
<GridCube> bueeeno si, eso si
<Exio> el cual .. si esta corriendo :D
<GridCube> tenes razon
<GridCube> don antonio_ haga como Exio dice, en una terminal cualquiera ejecute > X -configure :1
<Exio> con sudo
<GridCube> si, con sudo
<GridCube> y luego http://ubuntuguide.net/change-screen-brightness-with-fn-key-in-ubuntu-11-0410-10
<antonio_> me sale un error
<antonio_> ahora lo pego
<antonio_> a nada nada dice que no encuentra el vmware xD
<antonio_> (EE) vmware: Please ignore the above warnings about not being able to to load module/driver vmwgfx
<Exio> antonio_: quedo trabado ahí???
<antonio_> nono continuo
<Exio> no genero nada, o salio algo "Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new" luego
<antonio_> esperar k copio el log mejor
<antonio_> salieron mas cosas
<Exio> ok
<antonio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/742793/
<GridCube> siii
<GridCube> tiene que usar sudo
<antonio_> si yo lo use
<antonio_> siempre pongo cuando abro una terminal sudo su xD
<GridCube> ah mire es rut
<Exio> wtf
<GridCube> ve lo que digo
<GridCube> tiene que mtar las x pa que ande bien
<Exio> antonio_: que grafica tienes?
<Exio> GridCube: a mi eso me andubo con la intel, la radeon y esta sis
<GridCube> a mi no
<antonio_> ace un buen rato pegue otro pastebin con el hardware
<GridCube> tecla pa arriba hasta encontrar el link
<antonio_> es una intel
<Exio> GridCube: yo recien entro
<Exio> xD
<Exio> antonio_: mm, que raro
<antonio_> esta en blanco el xorg
<Exio> si, yo ni idea
<antonio_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Exio> pense que andaria igual en ubunchu
<GridCube> antonio_, porsupollo, si no existe
<GridCube> eso es lo que estamos queriendo crear
<antonio_> pego todo?
<GridCube> antonio_, no
<panconpalta> mmm otra pregunta
<antonio_> GridCube: entonces que pongo en ese archivo?
<panconpalta> como me muero mas rapido
<GridCube> porque no tenes el resto de xorg.conf, si no esta el resto bien podrias no poder logear en el sistema
<panconpalta> tengo que hacer esto .. ya mejor me venteo y vuelvo asi se me ocurre algo
<antonio_> un cuchillo creo
<GridCube> sudo killall panconpalta
<panconpalta> jjajaja
<panconpalta> formatie todo
<panconpalta> jajaj volvi a instalar asi salgo y me despej o
<panconpalta> si saben de alguine que me pueda ayudar
<panconpalta> de alguine bueno
<GridCube> panconpalta, si sabes ingles podes preguntar en #vbox
<panconpalta> es que no es un problema de tarjetas
<GridCube> probablemente no haya mejor lugar en las internets
<panconpalta> si logro tener conexion mediante inet .. y trabaja super bien
<panconpalta> si lo probe con un router basado en linux que si se configurar
<panconpalta> y lo hace super bien
<panconpalta> se llama vyatta
<GridCube> antonio_, la pagina esa dice que solo enes que agregar la linea que esta en negritas en tu seccion "Device"
<antonio_> GridCube: y yo no tengo ni eso xD
<GridCube> por eso
<GridCube> tenes que generar tu xorg.conf
<GridCube> para hacerlo tenes que matar todas tus X y ejecutarlo desde una tty
<antonio_> xD
<GridCube> mira un toque, apreta ctrl-alt-F1  y despues volve a tus X apretando ctrl-alt-F7
<antonio_> y desde consola no va el irc verdad'? xD
<GridCube> si :D
<antonio_> si eso si lo se acer
<GridCube> con irssi
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install irssi
<Exio> desde tty puedes hasta ver videos, mientras chateas
<Exio> ¬¬
<antonio_> xD
<GridIrssi> :P
<GridIrssi> hay que admitir que irssi es genial
<Exio> si GridCube
<Exio> es hermoso :3
<Exio> irssi rlzz!!
<antonio__> k mal se ve esto xD
<antonio__> estoy repe xD
<antonio_> jaja
<Exio> antonio_: no se ve mal
<Exio> Es hermoso :3
<antonio_> lo veo todo muy negroo xD
<GridCube> bien, ahora que estas en una tty tenes que matar las x, la mejor forma de hacerlo es matar lightdm con sudo killall, o gdm
<GridCube> si estas en 11.10 estas usando lightdm
<Exio> GridCube: no hubiea sido mejor: service gdm stop
<GridCube> nah
<Exio> o service lightdm stop
<Exio> ?
<GridCube> ni idea
<antonio__> estoy usando gnome
<GridCube> yo lo mato al servicio
<GridCube> bueno proba los dos
<Exio> GridCube: digo, ubuntu debe hacer algo
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> antonio__, una ves matado lightdm, o gdm, no deberias tener nada en alt-F7
<GridCube> porque no hay sesion de X corriendo
<GridCube> entonces ejecutas sudo X -configure
<antonio__> ok pruebo
<antonio__> si nada no cambia
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> como?
<antonio__> k no hay interfaz
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> perfecto
<GridCube> entonces ejecuta sudo X -configure
<Exio> eso en Alt-F2
<Exio> :PO
<Exio> :P *
<antonio__> sale el mismo error que antes
<Exio> GridCube: ves?
<Exio> era Xorg o no?
<Exio> ¬¬
<GridCube> proba xorg --configure
<Exio> es cosa del ubunchu! :P
<antonio__> no se encontro la orden me pone
<GridCube> si, claro
<GridCube> :/
<Exio> wtff
<antonio__> si empieza por Xorg si sale lo mismo xD
<GridCube> ah claro
<GridCube> ah...
<GridCube> pues ni idea
<GridCube> :(
<Exio> GridCube: :p
<GridCube> haga un sudo lightdm &
<antonio__> pues voy a tener que dejarlo asi porque si funciona el brillo jaja
<GridCube> y reinicie su sesion en x
<Exio> GridCube: no
<Exio> service lightdm restart
<Exio> como se debe
<GridCube> whatever
<Exio> GridCube: pense que yo era kamikaze XD
<antonio__> pues me voy a tener que meter aki en el tty para cambiar el brillo jaja
<antonio__> se queda cambiado cuando paso al F7
<Exio> hacelo antes
<Exio> ups, sorry+
<Exio> era para otro lado
<antonio__> pero seria bueno poder arreglar esto es una putada
<Exio> jajaja
<Exio> tty rlz
<Exio> :P
<antonio__> ningun sistema linux me rula en condiciones xD
<Exio> de verdad? cuantos has probado
<antonio__> pues yo k se xD
<antonio__> asta e llegado a poner el 10.04 y actualizar asta el 11.04 xD
<Exio> antonio__: esa es solo una distro
<antonio__> Exio: e probado fedora, xentos, asta android para pc xD
<antonio__> y solo en windows no da problemas xD
<Exio> fedora, centos, y ubuntu
<Exio> android para pc .. eso no es una distro en si, es un experimento nomas
<antonio__> bueno pero tb pasaba lo mismo jeje
<antonio_> ya cambie a interfaz moderna xD
<antonio_> me trae malos recuerdos msdos xD
<Exio> msodS?
<Exio> msdos*
<Exio> comparaste la shell de linux con la de dos?
<antonio_> claro el terminal de windows xD
<antonio_> jaja
<Exio> antonio__: Entonces que haces aca ¬¬
<Exio> La terminal de linux es 1000 veces mas potente
<Exio> espera, vayamos al ot
<Exio> !ot antonio__
<kubot> antonio__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Exio> :D
<antonio_> yo conozco bien aun linux asi k no me exes la bronca xD
<antonio_> me paso al otro cananl
<antonio_> canal
<luisjaime> buenas noches, ayuda con metacity
<Exio> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<luisjaime> estaba desinstalando programas y de pronto quedé sin bordes de ventanas, ahora tengo que por terminal dar metacity --replace cada vez, ¿qué modifico para no estar haciendo esto cada vez que entro al sistema?
<luisjaime> estaba desinstalando programas y de pronto quedé sin bordes de ventanas, ahora tengo que por terminal dar metacity --replace cada vez, ¿qué modifico para no tener que realizar esta maniobra cada vez que entro al sistema?
<luisjaime> estaba desinstalando programas y de pronto quedé sin bordes de ventanas, ahora tengo que por terminal dar metacity --replace cada vez que entro a ubuntu, ¿qué modifico para no tener que realizar esta maniobra cada vez que entro al sistema?
<panconpalta> hola
<panconpalta> yo de nuevamente ..
<panconpalta> por casualidad alguien me podria ayudar a compartir una conexion de internet en un pc virtual que tiene dos tarjetas dered
<Exio> pc virtual?
<Exio> dos tarjetas de red?
<Exio> :?
<panconpalta> exacto
<panconpalta> la eth0 esta por un nat  y tiene internet
<panconpalta>  y la eth1 esta conectada con el otro pc virtual con su eth0 ( Inet)
<Exio> oO
<Exio> ni idea, me mataste :P
<panconpalta> jejej
<panconpalta> me ayudarias porfas a bsucar alguna solucion para ser aplciada por cli
<panconpalta> denante consulte .. pero no llege a ningun lado
<guampa> que usas para virtualizar?
<panconpalta> exato
<panconpalta> perdon
<panconpalta> el virtualvox
<panconpalta> anda super bien con ese virtual
<guampa> y que tipo de red le pusiste a la VM
<guampa> nat, hostonly, etc
<panconpalta> aokas del server tiene nat en la eth0 .. y la eth1 tiene ( red interna con inet ) .. el pc cliente tiene eth0 con ( inet) red interna
<panconpalta> es para que se comuniquen entre los la eth1 del server y el eth0 del cliente
<guampa> "cliente" es la maquina virtual?
<panconpalta> y se comunican sin problmas definiendo una ip estatica ..
<guampa> ah ya capto
<guampa> tenes DOS vm
<guampa> una tiene eth0 con nat al host y a traves de ahi tiene internet
<guampa> y eth1 a otra vm y a traves de eth1 queres compartirle a la otra vm
<panconpalta> eacto
<panconpalta> si
<panconpalta> guampa entendiste super rapido
<guampa> hm
<guampa> heh, gracias gracias
<panconpalta> pregunte en la tarde y tardaron 10 min en entender jjejej
<panconpalta> de verdad
<guampa> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<guampa> sudo iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<panconpalta> la voy a probar
<guampa> sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<panconpalta> no te vaya sporfa
<guampa> el sysctl con sudo tambien
<panconpalta> no te vayyas porfa porfa jjejej
<panconpalta> porfin porfin un rayo de luz
<dabor> panconpalta, eeh es que a la tarde te explicaste muy mal !!
<guampa> ahora vuelvo
<guampa> k
<panconpalta> guampa
<guampa> diga
<panconpalta> listo
<panconpalta> tengo otra pregunta
<panconpalta> tengo eso listo
<guampa> sepe
<panconpalta> mmm con que parametros configuro la eth1 del server
<guampa> no se a cual le decis server
<guampa> la que comparte internet?
<panconpalta> mira la eth0 es esta en el server :    ip 10.0.2.15    puerta de enlace  10.0.2.2  ...dns 192.168.1.1
<panconpalta> y la pregunta seria en el server que direcion tengo que poner para que funcione esto ...
<panconpalta> en la eth1 ( la que comparte internet  al otro pc )
<guampa> no dijiste que se comunicaban ya?
<panconpalta> claro .. la borre para ver que direcciones tenia que poner una vez echo esto
<panconpalta> puedo usar cualquier direccion ?
<guampa> eth1 tiene que seguir comunicandose como antes con la otra maquina
<guampa> mientras se comuniquen podes usar cualquier direccion
<Exio> usa 74.125.229.114
<Exio> (?)
<panconpalta> mmm claro ,, pero para que aya internet tendria que tener una puerta de enlace ..  ogateway
<guampa> Exio: ¬¬
<Exio> eso no seria el  "server" ?
<Exio> guampa: xD
<Exio> guampa: de que es esa ip?
<guampa> de microsoft, tu empresa favorita
<panconpalta> jejeje
<Exio> no es de gugle?
<Exio> .-.
<guampa> nuse
<Exio> ¬¬
<guampa> basta
<guampa> panconpalta: vos ya tenes internet en la que tiene dos placas
<guampa> la que le decis server. verdad?
<panconpalta> sip
<panconpalta> por lo que me dices solo poniendo una direccion ip cualquiera con una mascara en el server .. y en el cliente una direccion  cualquiera con su ip mas su mascara .. me dices que tendrua qque tener internet el pc cliente
<guampa> exacto
<dabor> panconpalta, si, y te sobra una placa de red
<guampa> mientras se comuniquen, que tengan ping ya esta
<panconpalta> lo voy a intentar ,, es que estoy acostumbrao a poner puerta de enlace , dns1 , un dns1 ..
<panconpalta> lo veo al toque .. dabor ..
<arp-> gente,
<panconpalta> si si tengo si son virtuales
<arp-> tengo un problema sencillo con el mouse
<arp-> es demasiado rapido y sensible.. al moverlo se desplaza rapidisimo. Ya fui a opciones del raton y le baje la sensibilidad y aceleracion al minimo
<arp-> y sigue igual.. no cambia nada
<guampa> panconpalta: en el "cliente" tenes que verificar que tengas como default gateway al server y si, algun server dns tambien
<guampa> pero podes usar cualquier server, como 8.8.8.8 por ej
<panconpalta> guampa
<panconpalta>  es que mi duda es que direccion pongo en el server para que funcione .. tendira que ser el mismo dns y puerta de enalce de la eth0 del server
<guampa> no es como en win
<guampa> que tenes default gateway y dns POR INTERFASE
<guampa> aca tenes ip/mascara para cada interfase
<panconpalta> buen punto  eso quiere decir que la misma ip que ponga va a ser de dns y gateway
<guampa> y UN gateway y UNA config de dns para todo el sistema
<panconpalta> ya veo
<guampa> gateway y dns son para cosas distintas. default gateway es adonde vas a dirigirte para el trafico que no sepas rutear vos
<guampa> y dns puede ser otra direccion
<panconpalta> entiendo
<guampa> en el "cliente"
<panconpalta> okas lo voy aplicar aver si tengo internet
<guampa> si ya tenes ping al "server", ya esta. tenes que verificar nomas que tengas puesto al server como default gateway
<guampa> y que tengas configurado algun server DNS que responda
<panconpalta> okas claro como el 8.8.8.8
<guampa> si
<Exio> Me voy.. hora de dormir.. ¡Nos vemos!
<guampa> o/
<panconpalta> y como puedo verificar si esta puesto del defaulgateway
<guampa> ip r
<panconpalta> route -n
<guampa> tiene que haber una linea que empiece con "default"
<guampa> probablemente tengas dos lineas
<guampa> si tenes una te falta el default
<panconpalta> y el archivo de configuracion seria ?
<guampa> y hasta ahora lo venis haciendo todo con comandos
<panconpalta> si ahora veo
<panconpalta> en la interface
<guampa> si estas usando gnome o unity, lo configuras desde el network manager
<panconpalta> si todo por comando
<guampa> sino estas usando network manager, el archivo es /etc/network/interfaces
<guampa> ahi configuras ipeses, mascaras y gateways
<guampa> y el dns es en /etc/hosts
<panconpalta> es que lo estoy probando con ubuntu .. antes lo estaba hacinedo con centos como server .. pero ahora con ubuntu
<guampa> guacala centos
<panconpalta> si lo mismo digo es lo menos amigable
<guampa> si es feo
<panconpalta> feo es poco
<guampa> espeluznante
<panconpalta> okas
<panconpalta> guampa
<guampa> si
<panconpalta> te podria dar acceso por temviwetr
<panconpalta> teamviwer
<angelitoo> hola
<chapo> que tal
<angelitoo> chapo hola
<chapo> que tal hermano
<angelitoo> bien aqui aprendiendo o tratando de aprender
<angelitoo> :/
<angelitoo> y usted como esta
<chapo> bien tambien gracias, que aprendes
<angelitoo> no se
<panconpalta> aprendiendo ,, y gual
<panconpalta> igual de guampa es seco
<angelitoo> es que lo que pasa
<angelitoo> que cuando me conecto a inet
<angelitoo> no se
<angelitoo> me sale una ip en firewall
<angelitoo> 200.12.28.150
<guampa> panconpalta: pudiste conectar?
<angelitoo> y sale a cada rato con diferentes puertos
<angelitoo> que significa eso
<angelitoo> :B
<panconpalta> nop guampa ..
<panconpalta> :-(
<chapo> a donde accesas
<guampa> pasame x pastebin la salida de ip r
<angelitoo> que es eso
<angelitoo> :B
<chapo> pastebin
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<angelitoo> es que el ufw sale una ventana y se cierra altiro
<panconpalta> asi tengo el /etc/networks 192.168.1.1
<chapo> es una pagina en la cual pegas el texto de algun error o duda que tengas para no escribir todo el texto
<guampa> panconpalta: primero hacelo andar con comandos, despues pasa a fijar la config
<panconpalta> tengo que escribirlo como esta en el virtualbox
<panconpalta> porfa te podrias meter al pc
<panconpalta> asi me queda mas claro
<guampa> NO
<guampa> tenes ping entre las vms?
<panconpalta> si si la tengo
<panconpalta> haber
<panconpalta> mmm ahora no dice mmm que no puedo accesar la red
<guampa> bueh
<guampa> instala pastebinit en ambas maquinas
<guampa> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<panconpalta> creo que ya vi el error
<guampa> cual?
<panconpalta> como denante edite en modo grafico no tenia problemas y mi error es de sintaxis
<guampa> hace primero que ande sin editar nada
<guampa> despues, cuando ya tenes todo andando editas todo
<panconpalta> auto lo
<panconpalta> iface lo inet loopback
<panconpalta> auto eth0
<panconpalta> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<panconpalta> auto eth1
<panconpalta> iface eth1 inet static
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<panconpalta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/742893/plain/
<panconpalta> sorry .. pero bueno  alli esta guamp
<guampa> ta
<guampa> broadcast no es necesario
<guampa> ese esta bien
<panconpalta> porfa guam entra ami compu
<panconpalta> soy como una gabadora en hd ... nunca se me olvida
<guampa> entonces segui asi
<guampa> en la otra
<guampa> es lo mismo, pero solo eth0, va todo igual que en la eth1 que me pasaste
<guampa> pero 192.168.0.2
<panconpalta> okas
<guampa> y agregas la linea gateway 192.168.0.1
<guampa> todo esto esta en man interfaces
<corretico> alguien en postfix por aqui?
<corretico> necesito abrir el relay en un servidor!!!!
<panconpalta> okas
<panconpalta> listo
<panconpalta> guam
<guampa> ok
<guampa> sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<guampa> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<guampa> y en el otro lo mismo con eth0
<panconpalta> okas
<panconpalta> nop
<panconpalta> pasa nada
<panconpalta> destination host unresacheable
<panconpalta> unreacheable
<guampa> tas pingeando al 0.1 ?
<panconpalta> si
<guampa> hacelo a mano: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2/24
<guampa> hacelo a mano: sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1/24
<panconpalta> okas
<panconpalta> destinatino inalcansable
<guampa> pero vos no tenias ping antes, no entiendo
<panconpalta> si pero la configuracion la habia hecho por grafica
<guampa> con esto tiene que andar, sino ya es otra historia
<panconpalta> si .. yo intente por modo cli .. es la mejor manera .. a mano
<guampa> eth1 en el server y eth0 en el cliente, que tipo de adaptador tienen en vbox?
<panconpalta> y es en la que no puedo
<panconpalta> inet
<panconpalta> inet en los dos pc
<guampa> no en virtualbox, tienen red interna, solo anfitrion, puente o nat?
<panconpalta> en server un nat +un inet . en el cliente un inet
<panconpalta> porfa ayudame .. mañana tengo un examen
<panconpalta> tengo que ver otras configuracion en router cisco
<guampa> en virtualbox tenes esos cuatro tipos de red solamente
<guampa> no tenes "inet"
<panconpalta> redinterna
<guampa> ok
<guampa> en los dos corre iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<guampa> iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<guampa> y fijate que en el virtualbox este "cable conectado"
<guampa> en el menu de las interfases
<panconpalta> si
<panconpalta> conectado
<panconpalta> en ambos
<guampa> pasame x aca "ip r | grep eth"
<panconpalta> 10.0.2.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope lik src 10.0.2.15 metric 1 defaul via  10.0.2.2 dev eth0 proto stattic
<guampa> haaaa que salame que soy
<guampa> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2/24 up
<guampa> sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1/24 up
<panconpalta> :-(
<guampa> shisas craist
<guampa> no anduvo?
<guampa> escucha, dijiste que estan en red interna. estan con el mismo nombre de red interna no?
<panconpalta> si con el mismo nombre
<panconpalta> ya tengo tanta info en la cabeza ..
<panconpalta> de fibra iptica
<panconpalta> de enrutado
<panconpalta> que creo que no doy mas
<panconpalta> de calculos de señal ..  que creo que se me esta fundiendo el cerebro
<arp-> ?
<guampa> llena un  balde de agua
<guampa> y ponele cubitos
<guampa> lo revolves y te das un clavado de cabeza ahi
<guampa> buen no se
<guampa> si no anda ya no se
<panconpalta> guampa
<panconpalta> de todas formas igual
<panconpalta> gracias
<guampa> por nada man
<panconpalta> de verdad .. tienes pasiencia
<panconpalta> llegaste a decir jesucristo
<guampa> perdona que no te puedo ayudar mas, me voy al torro estoy hecho fruta
<guampa> bye!
<panconpalta> ok
<arp-> panconpalta:  que paso?
<panconpalta> aca
<panconpalta> desanimadp
<panconpalta> lo que pasa arp .. es que mañan tengo una prueba ,, y se ,e ocurrio repasar
<panconpalta> es un examen de egreso
<panconpalta> y no puedo hacer funcionar un simple servicio para compartir internet
<panconpalta> un seridor virtual que tiene una eth0 con una nat ( con internet ) ... mas una eth1 ( red interna )  y por el otro lado un cliente que tiene una eth0 ( red interna) . la idea es compartir internet
<panconpalta> del server al cliente
<Alchareo> nick Alchareo
<rengo> holas
<rengo> hay alguien?
<rengo> necesito ayuda cosa con ubuntu
<Alchareo> rengo: expon tu duda si alguien sabe la respuesta te contestara
<jhr_> hola necesito una mano tengo la solución pero no la entiendo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/743012/
 * jhr_ se pregunta sera mi primo felipe__ 
<felipe__> no l se quiza
<jhr_> estas cerca campillo
<felipe__> no, estoy en belgica
<jhr_> uffffffff
<felipe__> soy asturiano pero vivo en belgica
<jhr_> pues va hacer que no
<felipe__> no, jeje
<jhr_> pues nada un placer
<felipe__> igualmente,
<jhr_> xd
<felipe__> somos un poco primos por compartir ubuntu
<jhr_> ubuntu o linux ami me gustan todos
<felipe__> a mi tambien, empece por ubuntu hace 4años, y hace un mes me puse tambien debian para ver cono es, muy contento
<jhr_> yo empecé con ubuntu 6 y bueno ya prove muchos mas debian esta muy bien ahora estoy probando linuxmint
<felipe__> ese tambien lo probare un dia pero de momento el que prefiero es el ubuntu pero no el ultimo porque me desepciono
<jhr_> el ultimo cual es
<jhr_> o mejor dicho que trae
<felipe__> el 11.10 con el gnome 3, lo volvere a poner en uno de mis pc para volver a probarlopero no se puede poner cosas en la barra de menu de arriba
<jhr_> lo probare ahora mismo lo descargo y lo pruebo en virtualbox
<felipe__> tiene lo de infinity tampoco me gusta, peroeso se cambia no hay problema
<felipe__> al final volvi a intalar el 11.04 y muy contento, asi lo quiero
<felipe__> y le puse elultimo kernel 3,1 y va super bien
<jhr_> si es que desde que cambiaron la barra de menu por los iconos uno al principio se lía un poco
<jhr_> go ya esta el kernel 3,1
<felipe__> si el 3.1.1
<jhr_> mm entonces para probarlo en virtualbox va acer que no pues me parece que usa asta el 2.6
<jhr_> y seguramente de problemas
<felipe__> con el nuevo ubuntu ya viene con ello, pero como yo me puse el anterior pues le puse manualmente el kernel 3.1.1
<felipe__> a mi no
<felipe__> al contrario
<felipe__> hay revisiones pero eso no quiero poner porque una ves puse uno y me quito elsonido
<jhr_> as notado rendimiento
<felipe__> tampoco entiendo mucho, he, solo voy probando y leyendo cosas por internet, aprendiendo un poco
<jhr_> anda y yo tampoco entiendo mucho solo de usuario vamos que entiendo mas de ms dos
<jhr_> ay si que no me equivocaba
<felipe__> si, un poco mejor, y en un portatil un poco antiguo cuando le puse el ubuntu 10.10 se me calentaba mucho subia a 62 grados sin hacer nada, y ahora con el kernel 3.1.1 volvio a lo normal 45 grados
<jhr_> pues eso es que la cpu trabaja mas relajada
<jhr_> yo siempre que instalo un nuevo sistema miro el monitor de sistema ay ves como trabaja las cpu
<felipe__> jaja,yo tambien, ademas yo lo tengo puesto arriba en la barra de menu y la temperatura
<jhr_> bueno boy haber si sigo buscando mi problemilla que esto de no entender ingles me tiene frito :)
<felipe__> que problema tienes?
<jhr_> uf estoy intentando instalar desde ayer qtstalker-0.36
<felipe__> lo siento, no conozco, no podre ayudarte mucho
<jhr_> no pasa nada      ahora e añadido al archivo UpgradeMessage.ccp   # Incluye <cstdlib>
<felipe__> supongo que no vendra en los repositorios
<jhr_> viene una version menor
<jhr_> me parece que es la 32 no estoy seguro
<felipe__> y en fichero .deb de esos que parecea los exe de windows
<jhr_> no lo baje en tar.gz
<jhr_> en deb no lo vi
<jhr_> perdona si lo vi pero para 386 yo uso amd64
<felipe__> a ok
<jhr_> file:///home/jhr/Descargas/qtstalker-quote-plugins_0.36-2_i386.deb
<jhr_> me equivoque
<felipe__> yo suelo buscarlo poraqui: http://pkgs.org/
<jhr_> lo miro
<jhr_> buena pagina esta
<felipe__> si, cuanto no encuetro en los repositorios o no encuentro ultimas versiones lo buscoalli
<jhr_> mire solo salio o.32 todo para i386
<felipe__> creo que donde pone all tiene para los dos sistemas, pero no me hagas mucho caso que no entiendo mucho
<felipe__> jhr_ me voy, que tengas suerte en tu busqueda, chao
<jhr_> graias felipe__
<jhr_> gracias
<rengo> no me anda sudo en ubuntu. como edita config sudors para pueda usar sudo una cuenta en ubuntu?
<rengo> hplas
<rengo> buenos dias
<rengo> necesito ayuda de esto:  no me anda sudo en ubuntu. como edita config sudors para pueda usar sudo una cuenta en ubuntu?
<jhr_> lo de make [1] es un error ?
<SadlyMistaken>  Intento instalar un programa por repositorio (Es de terceros, pero totalmente confiable), y la terminal me dice que no puede por que tiene "dependencias incumplidas" ¿Qué puedo hacer?
<cousteau> pues tendrás que ver qué dependencias son y ver por qué no se pueden instalar
<cousteau> ¿qué dependencias son?
<cousteau> a lo mejor están en universe o multiverse
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<jaime> acabo de instalar gnome sell en ubuntu
<jaime> tengo u n problema
<jaime> la barra de aplicaciones se ve, totalmente difuminada.
<jaime> He puesto driver propietarios desde la misma barra y me dice que problemas
<jaime> alguna sugerenciaÇ?
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<fzeta> iep;-)
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> alguien puede indicarme cuales son los parametros para bajar proyectos con gif
<nestor> tetenumero22
<nestor> hola
<nestor> no lo se losiento
<nestor> yo no se como desactivar una cosa
<nestor> yo esto no se como funciona del todo
<nestor> tienes que pinchar donde esta la flechita de abajo a la izquierda
<aguilar> Buenas, quisiera saber si hay algun canal del freenode donde se hable sobre el software disponible para linux y en el que se haga tambien mencion sobre las novedades
<aguilar> ah y que sea en español porque mi ingles anda flojo
<aguilar> y de paso tambien en el que se hablen sobre todos los servicios disponibles para linux
<aguilar> igual deberia de crear yo ese canal pero como no tengo rol de operador , prefiero abstenerme  en el intento
<mimecar> aguilar: puedes crear canales en la red de freenode sin problemas
<aguilar> mimecar si el problema seria que estaria en ese canal mas solo que la una
<mimecar> que metas gente en el canal ya es cosa tuya
<aguilar> y yo lo que busco es info o aportes de los users sobre todo
<aguilar> y solo desde un sitio global y conocido como este lo podria encontrar
<mimecar> crea una web, ponle contenido y la gente irá poco a poco entrando si le parece interesante
<aguilar> mimecar por ejemplo el software para windos es muy conocido y el que esta por llegar lo sera sin casi esfuerzo para el user pero en linux la cosa en este sentido es mas ardua y necesaria
<mimecar> para eso existen las webs y los foros
<aguilar> mimecar yo ya he agotado esa formula de busqueda con linux necesito nuevas fuentes proporcionadas por los users de linux
<Germanaz0> hola a todos
<Germanaz0> tengo un pequeño problema con ubuntu 11.10
<Germanaz0> y mi laptop, el problema es que a veces me cierra sesion automaticamente
<Germanaz0> alguno de uds, tuvo ese problema ?
<mimecar> Germanaz0: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> aguilar: para cosas de ubuntu ya existe este canal
<aguilar> germanazo eso mismo me pasaba a mi y era un problema de nvidia
<Germanaz0> hmmm
<aguilar> en mi caso
<Germanaz0> si, tengo todo actualizado
<Germanaz0> y lo raro es que no tengo nada privativo
<Germanaz0> todo intel :s
<Germanaz0> puede ser problema de los sensores ?
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<aguilar> para cosas de ubuntu ok pero para el software y servicios para linux ???
<Germanaz0> me instale ubuntu 11.10 el domingo y el martes ya lo tenia
<Germanaz0> lo unico raro que tengo es el touchpad-indicator
<Germanaz0> y el gnome-do
<mimecar> Germanaz0: que instalastes el martes?
<mimecar> aguilar: como no concretes un poco...
<Germanaz0> el lunes, instale eso xD
<Germanaz0> el gnome-do y el touchpad-indicator
<Germanaz0> y acabo de deshabilitar el gnome-do pero el problema sigue
<Germanaz0> es raro :S
<Germanaz0> epero que actualicen ese problema
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si sigue pasando
<Germanaz0> y si sigue pasando ?
<Germanaz0> pero no es siempre, es a veces
<Germanaz0> estoy sin bateria
<Germanaz0> y cuando el nivel esta bajando
<Germanaz0> se desloguea, y tenia como 33%
<Germanaz0> no creo que sea probelma de la bateria
<Germanaz0> pero si puede ser de los sensores
<Germanaz0> y del nuevo kernel
<mimecar> Germanaz0: hasta que no hagas la prueba no lo se
<Germanaz0> ok
<Germanaz0> entonces voy a probar eso :D
<mimecar> desinstala todo lo que instalastes
<mimecar> gnome-do y touchpad-indicator
<Germanaz0> tendria que remover el ppa del touchpad indicator porque me actualizo el indicador del sonido tmb
<mimecar> meter repositorios de ppa puede provocar esos fallos
<mimecar> los repositorios de ppa no están tan probados como los repositorios de ubuntu
<Germanaz0> si, es verdad
<Germanaz0> bueno voy a probar desinstalando todo xD
<Germanaz0> una lastima porque el touchpad indicator, esta muy bueno :S
<Germanaz0> es util, una lastima que no haya nada soportado por canonical o debian
<mimecar> recuerda que no hay que poner repositorios de Debian en Ubuntu
<asig> saludos: una pregunta de novato: al crear la partición /tmp durante la instalación de linux, ¿destino el 5% del espacio como reservado para el administrador? gracias
<mimecar> asig: ¿para que necesitas crear la partición tmp?
<Germanaz0> asi es :d
<asig> Germanaz0: le doy el 5%? La partición creada es de 400MB
<Germanaz0> no, estaba contestandole a mimecar antes
<asig> mimecar: pues para hacer un montaje decente, la /tmp no debe estar en la misma parttition que el resto
<mimecar> asig: no le veo ventajas a hacerlo de esa forma
<mimecar> con separar / y /home es suficiente
<asig> la opción (todo en /), los actuales instaladores dicen que es "only for newbies"
<asig> mimecar: con no separar nada podría ser suficiente, pero a mí no me vale
<asig> necesito /var separado, /tmp separado, y /home separado
<xangua> o_O
<mimecar> como quieras
<aguilar> mimecar , por fin tengo una vpn que funciona en ubuntu de las muchas que probado y no han funcionado , pero en la que tengo con ubuntu no sale el aviso de cuando finaliza el servicio y no me da la opcion de reactivarlo mientras navego , en windows si que me sale el aviso
<Germanaz0> esas particiones
<Germanaz0> estan buenas para servidores :D
<Germanaz0> si queres montar un servidor, el var es casi obligatorio tenerlo separado
<Germanaz0> el tmp no tanto, no es muy util, pero si el boot :D
<Germanaz0> por ej,en archlinux, recomiendan hacer un /boot /home /var
<aguilar> mimecar eso debe ser un problema de linux o del software?
<mimecar> ¿que programa estas usando para la VPN?
<aguilar> network vpn para ubuntu pptp
<aguilar> ubuntu 11.o4
<mimecar> ¿es una aplicación de consola?
<asig> mimecar: la ventaja es que me cobran por MB al que hago backup, y la herramienta ve particiones. La ventaja es económica
<aguilar> no es el network para vpn de ubuntu de sus repos
<mimecar> asig: si tu preguntas yo parto de que usas ubuntu en un escritorio normal
<mimecar> si tu caso es ese puede valer la pena, pero tienes que dar esa información
<asig> sí, correcto. es normal
<asig> ubuntu server "normal"
<asig> está en el cloud de arsys
<asig> no pregunté sobre si crear /tmp como partición o no
<asig> pregunté si "al crear /tmp como partición" (ese hecho ya es ineludible), le asgino el 5% de espacio total reservado para el root
<asig> quizás no entendiste la pregunta :)
<mimecar> re
<aguilar> mimecar se puede hacer desde ubuntu que firefox avise cuando una conexion cambia de ip en tiempo real, y que este se cierre al perder la ip virtual?
<mimecar> no conozco ninguna extensión que haga eso
<aguilar> mimecar es lo unico que se me ocurre por el momento
<aguilar> mimecar pues nada tendre que recurrir a un temporizador con apagado o un cronometro pra controlarlo
<mimecar> asig: el sistema ya se preocupa de reservar una parte del espacio en tmp
<asig> no es "el sistema" xD
<aguilar> mimecar con gshutdown me apañare
<mimecar> el proceso de instalación
<asig> al crear la partición, decides cuánto espacio asignas como reservado
<asig> si pones 0%, no asignas espacio reservado. El valor por defecto para ext3 es reservar un 5%
<mimecar> no me ha salido esa opción al instalar ubuntu server
<asig> y luego con e2tunefs puedes cambiar dicho valor
<asig> no es "al instalar" ubuntu server, es al crear las particiones
<asig> si le dices "particionamiento automático", obviamente, no te sale
<mimecar> no uso particionado automático
<aguilar> mimecar hay algun addon que haga cerrar firefox con un temporizador?
<asig> pues si quieres ver el mensaje, pusla "crear unapartición"
<mimecar> me fijaré en la próxima instalación
<asig> no es un mensaje realmente, es uno de los datos solicitados por el asistente de creación manual de una partición
<mimecar> aguilar: no lo se
<asig> (punto de montaje, tipo de FS, tamaño, reserva, boot,...)
<jaime_70> hola a tod@
<jaime_70> s
<aguilar> mimecar bien buscare alguna aplicacion para ubuntu que cierre firefox usando una cuenta atras
<jaime_70> tengo un problema en gnome sell, la barra de aplicaciones se ve totalmente difuminada, ¿alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> jaime_70: sube una captura de pantalla
<aguilar> jaime_70 si se ve borrosa prueba a hacerla del todo opaca
<aguilar> bueno es que yo sigo usando el gnome 2 clasico de ubuntu que es el mejor con diferencia
<jaime_70> ahora mismo estoy en gnome 2 , está muy bien, pero me había picado la curiosidad del sell, de probarlo
<jaime_70> tiene que ser un problema de tarjeta
<mimecar> jaime_70: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<jaime_70> 11 10
<jaime_70> mimercar
<mimecar> en la 11.10 y tienes gnome 2 ?
<jaime_70> creo......
<jaime_70> es gnome 3?
<mimecar> la 11.10 lleva Gnome 3 con unity / gnome-shell
<aguilar> si la de gnome 3 es la que tiene las transparencias
<jaime_70> entonces gnome 3
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<SadlyMistaken> Hola, alguien puede ayudarme a no meter la pata al instalar ubuntu denuevo..???
<SadlyMistaken> necesito saber donde instalarlo en la misma partición de antes... y donde instalar el "Arrancador"... también donde estaba antes.. ¿Alguna idea de como identificarlos, por favor?
<SadlyMistaken> hola Dj_Dexter
<SadlyMistaken> Bueno, pues algo más sencillo, como instalo controladores al ubuntu de mi equipo, desde el CDLive
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: desde el live cd no puedes
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> a todos
<k-milogars> que programa utilizo para crear videotutoriales
<xangua> gtk recorder está en los repositorios
<k-milogars> gracias
<celu> Hola
<celu> ¿Como creo una radio online?
<celu> Nadie sabe?
<celu> mimecar: ¿Como creo na radio online
<mimecar> montando un servidor
<celu> como???
<mimecar> icecast me parece que permite hacerlo
<celu> y
<celu> pero ke mas
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar información para montarlo
<flypp> en giss(dot)tv puedes solicitar una cuenta gratuíta y emitir en un servidor icecast. Para emitir, darkice
<celu> a vale
<celu> gisst e icecast
<celu> a ver
<celu> porke lo intente desde winamp
<celu> virtual dj...
<celu> despues de descargar icecast ke ago?
<flypp> configurarlo
<flypp> google
<flypp> buscar configurar icecast
<flypp> leer y entender, e intentarlo
<celu> pero
<celu> no tengto ke abrir puertos no??
<mimecar> celu: si lo montas en tu equipo tienes que tener una tarifa plana
<celu> ke????????''
<mimecar> tu conexión a internet no puede ser de X megas al mes
<celu> tiene 3 megas
<flypp> celu, emitir desde tu equipo, si te van a escuchar más de 10 personas... es inviable porque no tendrás ancho *de subida" suficiente. Te creas una cuenta en giss(dot)tx, y emites con lo que quieras
<flypp> por ejemplo, puedes poner música con Mixxx y usar darkice para emitir. En este caso deberías usar jack
<celu> ya
<celu> pero desde ke programaaaa
<celu> emitooo
<celu> si eske no se
<flypp> poner música: Mixxx
<celu> ahi
<flypp> enviar flujo de sonido al servidor Icecast de guiss(dot)tv: darkice
<celu> es decir despues de registrarme en giss
<celu> ke agooo
<flypp> mmmmm
<flypp> mimecar, tengo una guía en el blog de un amigo sobre emitir con mixxx+darkice, se puede pegar?
<mimecar> mientras no tenga cosas de contenido "dudoso" si
<flypp> okis
<flypp> celu, http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/1804
<celu> grax a ver
<celu> se puede hacer desde windows
<celu> ¿?
<mimecar> celu: lo vas a ejecutar en ubuntu o en windows?
<celu> windows
<flypp> xD
<mimecar> entonces para que preguntas en un canal de ubuntu?
<mimecar> si te estamos diciendo programas de ubuntu
<celu> porke ustedes resolveis mejor
<celu> y no encuentro un canal de windows español
<flypp> pues nada, olvídate de todo lo que dije. Te abres cuenta en guiss(dot)tv y emites con lo que quieras de windows
<flypp> me parto xD
<cousteau> celu, formatea y pon ubuntu
<celu> ni de coña
<flypp> xD
<celu> no
<celu> se instalar ni el firefox en ubuntu
<celu> yo tengo ubuntu y window
<cousteau> es fácil, basta con no hacer nada y ya se instala firefox
<celu> pero ubuntu lo usa mi hermano
<celu> prefiero windows se pueden instalar mas programas y te lo facilita todo
<cousteau> pues pregunta a tu hermano
<mimecar> celu: los programas que te han dicho no funcionan en windows
<cousteau> sí? no te ha facilitado lo que quiera que estás preguntando aquí
<celu> mi hermano es mas pequeño ke yo
<cousteau> hay un canal ##windows, pregunta allí... o pregunta en algún canal del programa que estés usando
<celu> me podeis pasar a ese canal?
<mimecar> no
<wicope> no al soporte gratuito de microsoft
<cousteau> google
<celu> plis
<mimecar> celu: tu conexión la controlas tu
<celu> microsoft es mejor
<cousteau> troll
<celu> y ustedes no lo kereis reconocer
<wicope> celu: lee el topic
<celu> ke topic?
<wicope> Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español
<cousteau> celu, (1) esto es off-topic, no relacionado con el tema del canal. (2) no, no lo es
<wicope> preguntas sobre Ubuntu si no te vas
<celu> si eske el problema eske ubuntu
<celu> es muy malo
<cousteau> no, el problema no es que ubuntu porque tú no usas ubuntu. cuando tengas un problema con ubuntu lo preguntas
<mimecar> celu: si la conversación no está relacionada con ubuntu pasa al canal de offtopic
<cousteau> fin de la conversación. Si eso, como mucho, sigue en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<celu> pero no ahi canal de windows
<celu> ahi
<cousteau> sí
<cousteau> ##windows
<celu> mira eske yo lo unico ke kiero es una MAC
<mimecar> celu: tienes un canal inglés de windows
<cousteau> venga, aire
<celu> pero es ingles
<mimecar> y?
<cousteau> celu, cómprala
<cousteau> no son muy caros, sólo 1000 ó 2000 $
<mimecar> este canal es para ubuntu, si quieres soporte de windows tendrás que buscar uno en español
<celu> pero eske no ahiii
<cousteau> mimecar, yo creo que va a seguir así, quejándose de que tiene problemas y no se los queremos solucionar, y diciendo que no encuentra otro canal más adecuado
<cousteau> sólo veo una solución
<celu> e entrado en windows pero son ingleses
<cousteau> no es nuestro problema
<cousteau> busca un canal en español de windows, a lo mejor lo hay en otra red
<cousteau> yo qué sé... puede que en irc hispano
<greg_> hola, saben si puedo usar tarjetas de red netgear con xubuntu?
<fosco_> buenas
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> donde se cambia el programa de correo que aparece al darle al icono del correo en la barra de arriba?
<raffles> alguien me podria decirme si es normal que la tapa de mi unidad de DVD tarde tanto en salir
<fosco_> estamos hablando de segundos? minutos? horas?
<raffles> aprieto el boton de expulsar y la charola sale hasta como la 25 vez que la aprieto
<raffles> si me entiendes
<fosco_> ah, estamos hablando de intentos
<raffles> si
<fosco_> mete un CD
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta eject
<fosco_> a ver si se queja de algo
<raffles> es que la charola no sale
<raffles> XD
<raffles> hace un ruido como si quisiera sacar la charola pero no salew
<raffles> cuando llega a abrir y meto el DVD lo lee sin problemas, no se si sea cosa mecanica, de instalacion o de software
<cortesano> hola por que siempre al aterrizar aca al principio nunca salen los dialogos de los user?
<mimecar> los mensajes anteriores a tu entrada no salen
<cortesano> mimecar pero en tiempo real deberian de salir y ser continuados
<raffles> ummm seria una buena idea no???
<mimecar> saldrán los mensajes nuevos cuando estes en el canal y la gente escriba
<raffles> deberia de haber una opcion para poder activar algo similar, digo no de todo pero si de al menos una media hora, imaginense que antes de que entres se este hablando de algo de lo que tu sepas pero cuando entras ya no se esta hablando y como entraste tarde pues no sabes que existia ese problema y por lo tanto tal vez no se soluciono, suena extremo pero puede pasar
<cortesano> raffles si seria quizas seria una buena idea porque asi esto seria un poco mas dinamico y menos pausado
<mimecar> raffles: eso existe y es dejar el cliente de irc onectado
<mimecar> conectado
<mimecar> los logs del canal tienen un descase de 2 horas
<mimecar> desfase
<raffles> mimecar: solo con dejarlo conectado sinque la maquina este encendida, o como???
<mimecar> la máquina tiene que estar conectada
<raffles> tal menos para mi no es una opcion ya que en mi casa no me lo permiten
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que seguir las conversaciones cuando entres
<raffles> tengo que apagar la maquina cuando no la use, seria bueno dejar el irc conectado y aunque la maquina no este encendida poder hacerlo
<raffles> tal vez tengas razon XD
<raffles> :P
<cortesano> ya tengo ganas de que alguien de aca me diga pues si tienes que usar este servicio o este otro que me va muy bien , pero nada a esperar la oportunidad
<cortesano> mientras tanto
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer cortesano?
<cortesano> un momento salgo y ahora te lo digo...
<omicron> buenasss
<omicron> necesito ayuda para instalar una aplicacion .exe con wine que no consigo instalar, alguien me podria ayudar? es una aplicacion un poco especifica y soy un poco novato
<omicron> la necesito para la universidad
<darko> omicron tienes instalada ya wine?
<omicron> si
<omicron> lo tengo
<omicron> pero intento cargarla con el wine y no hace nada
<darko> que aplicación es la que quiere instalar?
<darko> pincha en el exe
<omicron> se llama cvd, color vision demostrations
<darko> y dale a propiedades
<omicron> probablemente no la conozcas, te paso el link?
<omicron> si voy
<darko> no te preocupes, te lo estoy diciendo de memoria
<darko> pero antes tienes
<darko> que habilitar la ejecución como
<darko> programa
<darko> cuando pinches en propiedades
<omicron> vale, ya le he dado a propiedades
<darko> habrá un apartado que te dice ejecutar como programa o algo
<darko> asi
<darko> espero y te confirmo el nombre concreto
<raffles> en la pestaña de pesmisos ahi esta esa opcion
<omicron> voy a ver
<raffles> permisos
<raffles> en esa pestaña
<darko> esta en la parte
<raffles> permitir ejecutar el archivo como un programa
<darko> de abajo
<darko> ese
<raffles> si
<darko> marcalo
<darko> y acepta
<darko> despues ejecuta de nuevo el acceso
<darko> te funciona?
<raffles> si lo vez omicron
<susi> hola
<darko> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con un tema de una impresora compartida?
<omicron> en la pestaña permisos solo sale propietario, acceso, grupo y otros
<darko> hola susi
<omicron> no veo lo de "permitir ejecutar el archivo como un programa"
<susi> como actualizo ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10? es que el botón que encuentro en el gestor de actualizaciones sólo me da la opción de actualizar al último de este año
<raffles> omicron: en la pestaña de permisos ahi esta esa opcion
<raffles> en acceso que tienes
<raffles> es extension exe verdad
<darko> http://www.glatelier.org/2010/10/actualizando-ubuntu-desde-10-04-a-10-10/
<darko> susi ahí lo tienes
<omicron> si pero no me sale, uso xubuntu
<susi> darko eso es... yo hago eso de: update-manager -d y en el gestor no me aparece 10.10 me aparece 12.04
<raffles> omicron: ummmmm en acceso que tienes
<darko> ?
<darko> 12.04
<darko> que fecha tienes?
<darko> en el sistema
<omicron> en acceso tengo lectura y escritura
<darko> normalmente al recargar el gestor de actualizaciones te debería aparecer la opción de actualizar
<darko> a la siguiente versión
<susi> pues no me sale a la siguiente... me sale a la última..
<raffles> omicron: prueba esto: http://www.linuxhispano.net/2010/07/30/ejecutar-un-programa-windows-en-ubuntu-con-wine/
<susi> bueno, la última es 11.10... pero a mi me pone: 12.04
<raffles> omicron: ahi viene como darle permisos de ejecucion a un exe desde consola pruebalo
<susi> que raro... vamos a ver qué hace.. lo mismo es un error del gestor...
<omicron> vale raffles muchas gracias
<susi> hasta luego, voy a volverme locaaaa y hacerlo por probar
<omicron> voy a probar
<susi> xD
<raffles> omicron: ok
<darko> buenas alguien tiene alguna experiencia con este problema a la hora de imprimir desde ubuntu en una impresora en red de windows: nactiva - NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote spool Test Page?
<omicron> raffles me dice $: orden no encontrada
<omicron> he puesto esto en el terminal: $ chmod u+x /home/omicron/CVD/CVD.EXE
<raffles> omicron es solo chmod u+x fichero.exe
<raffles> sin el $
<omicron> ah ok
<fzeta> iep!
<raffles> omicron el tuyo quedaria asi    chmod u+x /home/omicron/CVD/CVD.EXE
<omicron> raffles perfecto, lo he hecho y supongo que ya tendrá los permisos necesarios, pero intento ejecutarlo con wine y no hace nada
<omicron> se abre una ventanita negra, supongo que sera el terminal y automaticamente se cierra
<raffles> ahora ejecutalo asi    wine /home/omicron/CVD/CVD.EXE
<raffles> a ver que pasa
<raffles> es un instalador no????
<omicron> pongo eso y me devuelve: err:dosmem:DOSMEM_MapDosLayout Need full access to the first megabyte for DOS mode
<mimecar> omicron: estas usando un programa de msdos?
<omicron> puede ser no lo se seguro, en el laboratorio lo ejecutan con windows
<raffles> a ver pasa el link de donde lo bajaste
<asig> usa un virtualizador, qemu, por ejemplo, o virtualbox
<raffles> omicron
<omicron> vale raffles voy
<mimecar> si es un programa de msdos no te funcionará con wine
<raffles> mimecar tiene razon
<omicron> raffles este es el link: http://irtel.uni-mannheim.de/cvd.html
<omicron> viene en un zip
<mimecar> omicron: asegurate que es un programa de windows
<raffles> omicron: al parecer si es de msdos
<mimecar> entonces ya has acabado con wine
<omicron> vaya...
<omicron> hay alguna solucion'?
<mimecar> intentarlo con dosemu
<raffles> omicron: usa alguna de las opciones que te propone el amigo sig
<raffles> o como dice mimecar
<omicron> vale voy a buscar ese programa a ver
<raffles> asi lo dijo asig: usa un virtualizador, qemu, por ejemplo, o virtualbox
<raffles> bueno me voy suerte
<raffles> omicron
<raffles> cuidense todos
<omicron> muchas gracias raffles por tu ayuda
<omicron> estoy instalando dosemu
<raffles> orale adios
<raffles> omicron: antes de irme tambien podrias probrar con dosbox
<raffles> ahora si me voy
<omicron> thanks
<omicron> probare tambien
<raffles> XD cuidense todos
<raffles> :-D
<omicron> porque con dosemu veo que no me apaño
<raffles> si sollo es cuestion de ver cual te sirve mas yo en lo personal no los he probado
<omicron> vale
<omicron> estoy instalando dosbox tambien
<raffles> bye ;-) suerte
<omicron> bye, thanks
<omicron> perfecto!!! ya me funciona con dosbox
<nestor> como se limpia un caché
<mimecar> depende de que caché
<nestor> me pone esto Ha habido un problema al procesar tu petición. Limpia la caché de tu navegador y recarga la página. es en firefoxç
<mimecar> Preferencias de Firefox, Privacidad
<nestor> vale
<nestor> espera
<nestor> ºA1111+Ç
<nestor> ya esta gracuas mimecar
<nestor> aun no me sale me sigue poniendo lo del caché
<nestor> cibort me pudes ayudar con esto Ha habido un problema al procesar tu petición. Limpia la caché de tu navegador y recarga la página. es en firefox
<QuestionMark> Hola, alguien me hecha una mano con mysql ?
<asig> hola; pues mejor pregunta lo concreto, directamente
<QuestionMark> Ok, el tipo de dato DATETIME requiere alguna longitud ?
<QuestionMark> Escribi la query para la creación de una tabla en una archivo crear.sql ¿como puedo hacer que se ejecute ese comando en mysql usando la shell de linux?
<juchipilo> mysq -u root -p < crear.sql
<juchipilo> mysql
<juchipilo> nomas asegurate que en tu  crear.sql   vaya incluido como primera linea        use nombredemibd;
<nestor> yo tambien tengo un problema y nop se como resolverlo
<QuestionMark> ok
<QuestionMark> gracias juchipilo
<QuestionMark> no funciona, estoy revisando la sintaxis
<nestor> ok..........pero a mi lo del cache no me funcona sigo sin poder ver las fotos
<QuestionMark> juchipilo, pude crear la tabla e junto al primer campo como PRIMARY KEY .. Cual es el comando para crear campos adicionales en una tabla creada ?
<juchipilo> alter table
<juchipilo> necesitas leer el manual de mysl
<Germanaz0> que tiene que ver con ubuntu esto ? xD
<juchipilo> nada
<Germanaz0> igual ta bueno mysql
<QuestionMark> juchipilo, el manual de referencia viene por procedimientos era cuestión de leer unas páginas mas .. perdón por el OT, pero este es el unico canal donde responden las consultas
<nestor> ya esta
<sonny> alguien q sepa en q canal me pueden yudar con un problema con un airoscript?
<sonny> por favor
<QuestionMark> gracias por todo y adiós
<sonny> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/743689/
<sonny> alguna opinio ocn ese error por favor
<sonny> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/743689/
<Sensorium> hola
<nestor> hola
<Sensorium> me podrian ayudar?
<debsan> !ask Sensorium
<nestor> si se de lo que se trata si¡
<kubot> Sensorium: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<nestor> B-)
<Sensorium> que necesito saber para poner un psy desde mi ubuntu
<Sensorium> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10
<nestor> nose de eso se encargava mi padre xD
<Sensorium> pero si se puede verdad?
<Sensorium> ponerr una psy en irc desde tu ubuntu
<nestor> si se puede pero no se como losiento
<debsan> psy ?
<Sensorium> psy bnc
<Sensorium> si me pasaran un tutorial
<Sensorium> seria chido
<kino> rin
<kino> ein
<NipSarm> hola a todos :)
<NipSarm> alguien sabe como recuperar los marcadores de firefox? :s
<nestor> si yo lo se
<NipSarm> bien, puedes decirme cómo? :S es que se borró la carpeta de default , sabes cómo recuperarla?
<nestor> si espera un momento porfavor
<NipSarm> ok. muchas gracias por tu ayuda :D
<nestor> pinchas en ver
<nestor> desplazas el raton a barra de herramientas
<nestor> y personalizar
<nestor> y ahi te sale todo lo que quieras marcadores...etc
<nestor> :D
<NipSarm> creo que no me has entendido :s
<nestor> pues si me lo quieres explicar mejor
<nestor> :(
<NipSarm> en home /mozilla/firefox/ycyigjhj.default  ahí estan los marcadores, cierto? // cambié de versión de ff y se borró esa carpeta, apareció otra // puedo recuperar la anterior?
<NipSarm> :(  tenia muchos marcadores T_T
<nestor> pues en eso no te puedo ayudar :( losiento :(
<NipSarm> no problem (y) gracias de todas formas
<nestor> de na
<nestor> una cosa cuantos años tienes
<NipSarm> 20
<nestor> ok yo 13 y de donde eres
<NipSarm> =o  eres chiquillo xD soy peruano
<nestor> yo de alzira valencia
<nestor> eiii que soy muy bueno descubriendo contraseñas
<nestor> sobre todo se lo hago a mi hermano
<NipSarm> jajaj hace cuanto usas ubuntu?
<nestor> me lo instalo mi padre sera alla un año ymedio casi dos y tu¿?
<NipSarm> voy por el tercer año
<nestor> aa ok
<nestor> me gusta hablar con gente que tiene ubuntu
<nestor> tanvien tengo windows pero solo lo uso para los juegos por que no me gusta para hacer otras cosas
<NipSarm> estamos igual (y) lo que más necesito de windows es ms office y los juegos
<nestor> XD ok
<nestor> pero tu estas en españa o no xD
<NipSarm> no, en perú ;)
<nestor> ok.....
<nestor> tienes tuenti
<joshua1983> Hola
<joshua1983> alguien sabe si ya actualizaron los repositorios de emesene para que se pueda conectar al messenger?
<nestor> joshua1983,creo que me suena verlo
<joshua1983> es que creo que hasta el momento nigun cliente linux de messenger se puede conectar a la red de microsoft
<NipSarm> hola joshua, yo he instalado la version 1.6.3 para poder conectarme ;)
<joshua1983> 1.6.3? voy a probar
<nestor> adios me voy nipsarm un plazer hablar
<NipSarm> nos leemos, nestor (y)
<nestor> ok¡ ya hablamos xD
<NipSarm> alguien podrá ayudarme a recuperar una carpeta borrada??
<jesusgarciagomez> hola
<jesusgarciagomez> ¿nadie por aquí?
<joshua1983> que paso jesus
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-20
<LuiCal> hola, alguien me puede ayudar? constantemente se me frizan el mouse y el teclado (al azar y sin ninguna actividad en especifico) en ubuntu 11.10. Mi cnfiguracion es: procesador i5, disco de 1 terra, 8gb de ram ddr3, 4 gb de swap
<LuiCal> ayudenme porfa
<LuiCal> se me frizo el teclado y el mouse
<LuiCal> porfa ayudenme, lo he hecho todo
<LuiCal> alguien me puede ayudar?. mi mouse y teclado se frizan constantemente sin razon especifica aparente. tengo un i5, 1 terra de disco, 8gb de ram y 4 gb de swap
<GridCube> D:
<donovan> una pregunta me podrian orientar con este error trate de instalar firefox y al hacer update me sale esto
<donovan> http://pastebin.com/0JBn4eSb
<xangua> firefox ya viene en los repositorios, ya viene preinstalado en ubuntu es más donovan
<xangua> explica bien lo que hiciste, no nadamás pongas las últimas dos lineas de lo que hiciste
<donovan> quise instalar firefox, se entiende que es lo que hize
<xangua> ...
<joshua1983> hola
<joshua1983> Hola
<joshua1983> alguien sabe porque clementine no me reconoce algunos mp3?
<joshua1983> bueno en realidad cualquier reproductor no me reconoce unos mp3 que es una discografia que me baje
<ubunter0> joshua1983, has probado con el vlc?
<xangua> has instalado los codecs joshua1983 ¿
<joshua1983> mp3 los reproduce
<joshua1983> con vlc y cualquie otro
<joshua1983> pero cuando le doy la carpeta para que me los indexe en la libreria no toma esos mp3
<Tukeke> http://www.elandroidelibre.com/2011/11/cotton-candy-todo-un-ordenador-con-android-en-un-usb.html
<fzeta> ;-)
<carnau> ¿Alguien me puede echar un cable añadiendo espacio en un raid, con un disco duro nuevo que quiero añadir? No se si se puede hacer mediante GUI o he de hacerlo por terminal.
<carnau> nada, ya he encontrado como :)
<SadlyMistaken> HOla Buenas
<SadlyMistaken> Me está resultando un poco dificil poder leer PDF en el firefox, no encuentro un plugin que haga eso sólo encuentro para poder "imprimir en PDF" o descargarlos... luego estoy intentando instalar ADobe Reader 9 desde el Centro de Software, pero me dice que el repositorio es "maverick-partner" y me niega...
<SadlyMistaken> ¿hay alguna forma más facil? Voy ahora intentar descargarme el .deb de Adobe Reader y lo he instalado pero no hace anda en firefox para que pueda leerlos..
<Ext4> SadlyMistaken, Instalaste Mozplugger?
<SadlyMistaken> no. no lo instalé por que ponía que tenía que editar una cosa en la carpeta de firefox...
<Ext4> :S
<Ext4> SadlyMistaken, sin eso no funcionara
<Ext4> :P
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬
<SadlyMistaken> tu recuerdas haber hecho algo después de haber instalado muzplugger?
<Ext4> SadlyMistaken, No, pero lo hice en Debian
<Ext4> Swagger, igual, hay tutoriales de que editarle, Googlea bien, ahora no los tengo a mano :P
<SadlyMistaken> pues mira en la página oficial de mozplugger lo pone, hay que toquetear... en el directorio donde se instala firefox http://mozplugger.mozdev.org/
<SadlyMistaken> por eso me parecía más recurrente buscar una solución más directa
<Ext4> Swagger, :\
<Ext4> /etc/mozpluggerrc
<Ext4> creo
<SadlyMistaken> ok, voy a googlear un poco
<SadlyMistaken> gracias
<Ext4> SadlyMistaken, de nada
<cesar18> buenas , alguien sabe como corregir un error en code::block ???
<cesar18> al compilar y ejecutar mi programa me sale
<cesar18> Release 10.05  rev 0 (unknown date)   gcc 4.4.5 Linux/unicode - 32 bit
<cesar18> fatal error: iostream.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<asig> la línea en que tienes el include de iostream.h, qué aspecto tiene? pone <iostream.h> o pone "iostream.h" ?
<cousteau> iostream no es algo de c++?
<cousteau> cesar18, ^^
<cesar18> sip
<cousteau> el archivo que estás compilando es .c o .cpp?
<cesar18> cpp
<cousteau> ah :/
<cousteau> ...no entiendo por qué codeblocks dice que está usando gcc entonces
<cousteau> tienes instalado lo de compilar c++?
<cesar18> si
<cousteau> desde línea de comandos lo puedes compilar?
<cousteau> g++ -Wall programa.cpp -o programa
<cesar18> pera
<cesar18> lo mismo
<cesar18>  fatal error: iostream.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio  compilation terminated.
<cousteau> podrías pegar el cpp en codepad.org ?
<cousteau> (ah, me parece que en c++ no se pone el .h)
<cousteau> #include <iostream>
<cesar18> lo intente
<cesar18> y me dice q error
<cesar18> con:  cout , cin y con endl
<cousteau> pero lo has pegado en codepad?
<cousteau> ah, espera... eso es un error distinto. Significa que iostream ya va, pero cin cout y endl no
<cousteau> tienes que usar std::cin std::cout y std::endl en lugar de cin cout y endl
<cesar18> http://codepad.org/dedydh3R
<cousteau> o poner al principio (espera que me acuerde...) using namespace std; (creo=
<asig> el fallo que yo leo es que falta un espacio despues de #include
<asig> #include <io....
<cousteau> cesar18, http://ideone.com/FPjee
<cousteau> asig, creo que se puede poner así
<cousteau> de todas formas... ¿por qué ese código tiene tan pocos espacios?
<asig> y "cd.." también funciona?
<cousteau> asig, eso es un comando de C?
<asig> sabes que no
<cousteau> pues entonces
<asig> en C sin espacio no funcioona
<asig> en c++ me has confirmado que sí
<cousteau> asig, http://codepad.org/h8XkTd6W
<cousteau> sí que se puede, porque < es un símbolo, no una "letra"
<cousteau> pero queda feo
<asig> empieza "to know & to win"
<cesar18> ya lo probe
<asig> empieza "to know & to win weekend"
<asig> en the two
<cousteau> por lo que a C respecta, podrías hacer   estructura . dato=3
<cesar18> con los 2 con el original y con el q me mandastes
<cousteau> "to know and to win"?
<cousteau> un programa presentado por...
<cousteau> ...meh, no me acuerdo y no me quiero acordar
<asig> yordy huntado
<cesar18> todo radica en  el  using namespace std;
<cousteau> brb, me voy a comer
<asig> yo he quedado para votar y tomar café, luego
<cousteau> asig, en shell no se puede hacer cd.. porque .. sería parte del nombre, que puede contener . -- pero sí se puede, por ejemplo, ls|sort
 * cousteau se retira
<asig> era una wasa, ni caso; gracias opro contestar, igualmente
<asig> s/opro/por/g
<cousteau> bye :)
<bri4n8> Hola amigos =) estoy intentando instalar ubuntu 10.04 y me da un error al final de la instalacion
<bri4n8> [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/target/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-generic'
<asig> seguro que estás instalando en un HD, y no en un pendrive protegido para escritura?
<bri4n8> si, no tiene ninguna proteccion el pendrive
<bri4n8> estoy instalando porque anteriormente me dio un error al iniciar y no pude arreglarlo
<bri4n8> me daba error al hacer un chequeo forzado necesario de archivos
<bri4n8> y ahora no me deja instalar
<asig> tienes el pendrive chungo
<asig> sin entrar en más disquisiciones
<Ignacio> HOla
<Ignacio> Alguien me ayuda?
<Ignacio> Este es el error que tengo,, desde hace unos días, es raro, porque unos días antes el juego funcionaba
<Ignacio> SDL error: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe algo
<cossier> bri4n8: que le pasa al pendrive ?
<waiked> nasss
<waiked> no puedo habrir las carpetas de nautilus y me da este error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/744336/
<waiked> alguna idea ?????
<Caosfera> buenos dias
<Caosfera> tengo un problema con el MOC
<Caosfera> se queda "gettinh the playlist"
<Caosfera> a alguien le ha pasado?
<fosco_> waiked: no uses sudo
<waiked> si no uso sudo no puedo habrir las carpetas de lugares
<fosco_> eso es por haberlo usado con sudo antes
<fosco_> nunca uses sudo para aplicaciones graficas
<fosco_> prueba con gksu nautilus
<waiked> ok
<fosco_> pero usar el gestor de archivos con root es una locura
<fosco_> romperás el sistema antes de darte cuenta
<waiked> aha, lo abro con sudo porque desde lugares no puedo
<waiked> acceder a las carpetas
<fosco_> eso es porque ya medio lo rompiste
<cossier> waiked: que carpetas ?
<waiked> todas
<waiked> no puedo abrir ninguna
<Caosfera> mocp
<Caosfera> alguien sabe el problema?
<waiked> que puedo hacer para solucionarlo que no sea el reinstalar el sistema ???
<waiked> formateando y tal ...
<fosco_> waiked: revisar los permisos y corregir los que estén mal
<cossier> waiked: desde nautilus normal sin sudo con el boton derecho sobre una carpeta vas a propiedades y pones abrir con nautilus , a mi me funciono
<waiked> fosco_: desde donde la hago, soy algo novato
<fosco_> waiked: abre un terminal y ejecuta find ~ -user root
<fosco_> cada archivo q encuentre será un error q has cometido
<waiked> no hace nada
<waiked> reinstalando nautilus se podría solucionar ????
<cossier> Caosfera: borra el archivo o directorio .mocp
<Caosfera> no ya encontre la causa
<fosco_> waiked: a que carpeta exactamente no puedes entrar?
<Caosfera> loo estaba cerrando con control z
<Caosfera> y parecia que lo dejaba abierto
<waiked> a ninguna
<cossier> Caosfera: a ok
<Caosfera> si lo cierro con Q y vuelvo y entro ya no hay problema
<cossier> Caosfera: para parar es mocp -x
<waiked> vas a lugares, alli estan carpeta personal, documentos, etc
<Caosfera> sudo pkill XD
<waiked> a ninguna de ellas puedo entrar
<cossier> waiked: te di la solucion creo ni caso
<waiked> cossier: intentare tu solucion de otra manera
<waiked> espera que lo intento
<bri4n8> gracias
<bri4n8> voy a intentarlo luego =)
<waiked> con gksu nautilus puedo entrar a las carpetas, desde lugares no puedo el sistema se queda pensando hasta, que la abre y tengo que salir con quite force
<xangua> lo abre pero tienes que salir¿
<waiked> se queda en gris
<waiked> y no hace nada
<waiked> pero mas de 10 min
<xangua> waiked: nautilus -q
<xangua> y prueba de nuevo
<cossier> waiked: en todo caso creas un usuario nuevo y te trasladas alli !!!
<waiked> puede ser problema del RGBA http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/744364/
<waiked> ?¿?¿
<waiked> xangua: me parece que no hace nada
<ivedci89> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/744371/  ése es la salida del problema con mixxx que tengo en mi ubuntu 10.04...  qué esta mal???
<cossier> ivedci89: solo veo un Warning ¿? es eso
<cossier> ?
<ivedci89> siiii
<cossier> ivedci89: y no se inicia el programa ?
<ivedci89> cossier... a mi me sale un warning y no se termina de iniciar el programa... queda como colgado
<cossier> ivedci89: algo de OpenGL supongo
<ivedci89> no sé que es lo que sucede... que es OpenGL? eso es la grafica?
<cossier> ivedci89: quizas tu grafica no soporte la version de shader que solicita el programa !!
<cossier> si algo de eso
<ivedci89> ahhh mira...: espera que te paso un link con lo que me muestra
<cossier> ivedci89: o driver ¿?
<ivedci89> http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/ipp/mixxx/
<waiked> gracias a todos parece que lo he solucionado
<waiked> ahora intentare de reiniciar a ver que tal
<cossier> ivedci89: si aparecen artifacs con graficos !!
<cossier> ivedci89: quita los efectos quizas se soluciona
<ivedci89> ufa!!! antes me funcionaba cuando tenia el ubuntu 110.04, pero me volvi a 10.04 por otras razones
<ivedci89> a ver.. probaré
<cossier> ivedci89: que ubuntu es?
<ivedci89> 10.04
<cossier> ivedci89: y que grafica gastas ?
<cossier> ivedci89: no sera una intel en una laptop !!!
<ivedci89> Cossier http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/744383/
<ivedci89> cossier:
<ivedci89> es ATI
<ivedci89> quité los efectos y sigue igual.... cossier
<cossier> sip ya veo es que los drivers de ATI no pintan bien segun dicen
<cossier> ivedci89: quizas los drivers libres te solucionen la cuestion
<ivedci89> cómo los pongo?
<GridCube> gksu jockey-gtk
<ivedci89> lo extraño es que si entro a ubuntu 10.04 desde un liveUsb  puedo iniciar el programa
<Gibzak> gente, una consulta, trato de correr gtksudo pero me dice que no existe el comando, estoy tratando de hacer andar esto: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/160948 alguna ayuda ?
<cossier> en controladores adicionales desactivas el privativo
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> sistema administracion controladores de hardware?
<cossier> ivedci89: pq el live cd usa los libres
<cossier> si
<ivedci89> "desinstalando el controlador"
<ivedci89> dice que esta comprobado por los desarrolladores de ubuntu...
<ivedci89> listo, se desisnstalo... tendria que reiniciar la PC o all menos las X ??
<ivedci89> bueno, reinicio por si acaso... en un minuto vuelvo
<GridCube> Gibzak, gksu
<Gibzak> a ver
<ivedci89> WAW.... tienes razón!!! se inicio mixxx cossier
<ivedci89> le puse el pulse audio
<ivedci89> como master...
<ivedci89> perfecto!!! millllll gracias a todos en especial cossier
<cossier> :)
<Gibzak> hay alguna alternativa grafica para el aircrack-ng que no sea el wepcrack ?
<GridCube> si la hay nadie acá va a ayudarte
<Gibzak> no sabía que es ilegal..
<Gibzak> al menos no en mi país
<Gibzak> de igual forma ya lo solucioné
<GridCube> !cracking
<kubot> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<VoxCot> Hola a todos
<GridCube> !hi | VoxCot
<kubot> VoxCot: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Gibzak> bueno, solo quería ver la seguridad de mi access point
<VoxCot> gracias x)
<Gibzak> ya que si o si tengo que usar wep.... a causa que tengo otro access point que funciona como universal repeater mode y no quiere aceptarme el wpa2
<mimecar1> Gibzak: usar WEP y no poner contraseña es casi lo mismo
<Gibzak> lo se mimecar eso es lo que me deja intranquilo jajaja
<Ignacio> Hola
<VoxCot> hola Ignacio
<Ignacio> Necesito sus ayudas,,
<Ignacio> Failed to create window or set video mode SDL error: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL
<VoxCot> http://bit.ly/u5cK7m
<Ignacio> OK
<Ignacio> Ok, busca tranquilo
<VoxCot> triste, no sé la respuesta a tu pregunta
<GridCube> !nothelping | VoxCot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'nothelping'.
<GridCube> VoxCot, si no sabes algo no mandes a gente a google, si sabes como ayudar ayudá si no no digas nada
<Ignacio> Si Voxcot, no ayudas ;(
<GridCube> :)
<Ignacio> GridCube:  Tienes idea?
<GridCube> no tenes OpenGL
<GridCube> lo dice ahi mismo
<GridCube> instala controladores para tu placa
<GridCube> lanza gksu jockey-gtk
<Ignacio> GridCube, Como que no. si hace dos días funcionaba
<GridCube> e instala el mejor driver
<GridCube> ps no anda ahora
<m4v> Ignacio: ayudaría si explicaras que estás tratando de hacer.
<Ignacio> Ok Como se si funciona
<Ignacio> m4v:  Estoy tratando de abrir un juego, que hace 2 días funcionaba..
<Ignacio> GridCube:  En los controladores disponibles no aparece nada
<GridCube> mmm
<Ignacio> Raro no?
<Ignacio> Me quedan 10 min de batería en mi Netbook, talvez vuelva luego
<mimecar> Ignacio: no has modificado nada en el sistema?
<GridCube> en una terminal ejecuta >sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Ignacio> OK
<GridCube> y luego ejecuta glxgears
<Ignacio> Nada,
<Ignacio> mesa-utils
<Ignacio> ya esta instalado
<Ignacio> Y se mueven
<Ignacio> unas rueditas
<GridCube> entonces tenes OpenGL configurado y andando
<Ignacio> No se, que pasa
<Ignacio> Miren:
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/744424/
<Ignacio> VIeron?
<wicope> Ignacio: "Estoy tratando de abrir un juego, que hace 2 días funcionaba.." explicate más, que juego etc etc etc etc etc .... etc que es etc pues toda la información que creas que es relevante para con tu problema
<Ignacio> Trigger
<Ignacio> Supertux
<Ignacio> esos dos funcionaba
<Ignacio> n
<Ignacio> Version de Ubuntu:10.04
<Ignacio> Procesador: 1.66ghz
<bri4n8> Hola! sigo con el problema para instalar!
<Ignacio> disco duro hdd: 8gb
<bri4n8> y ahora encontre en Utilidades de disco
<Ignacio> bri4n8: Cual es?
<bri4n8> me marca mi disco rigido con problemas
<mimecar> Ignacio: no has puesto ninguna actualización?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No,!
<mimecar> seguro?
<bri4n8> SMART status: Disk failure is inminent
<Ignacio> Segurisimo
<mimecar> los programas no dejan de funcionar sin tocar el ordenador
<bri4n8> hola ignacio =)
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No meti actualizaciones,,,, No se que hice con "Compiz" se significara eso!!'
<mimecar> ¿has modificado compiz?
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/328932
<greg_> hola, estoy intentando que me funcione la red wifi desde xubuntu, las detecta bien pero me pide certificado CA
<mimecar> greg_: ¿que cifrado usa esa red?
<greg_> uso xubuntu 10.04 y la tarjeta es una netgear wg511v2
<greg_> wap1/
<greg_> 2
<mimecar> que cifrado dentro de WPA2? TKIP, el otro...?
<greg_> tkip
<mimecar> con TKIP no se pide un certificado
<mimecar> pon el texto del error
<greg_> voy
<greg_> se necesitan contraseñas o claves de cifrado para acceder a la red inalambrica
<mimecar> eso parece que no te acepta la contraseña
<greg_> tambien me sale contraseña incorrecta
<greg_> aun siendo la contraseña correcta?
<greg_> estube hablando con GridCube y me comento que hiciese un lspci, lsusb y que lo pegase en pastebin...
<greg_> pero tampoco he conseguido pega nada
<mimecar> no puedes pegar el texto en esa web?
<greg_> no
<mimecar> que error te da la web de pastebin?
<greg_> ejecuto los comandos que me indico, pero no me sale nada que copiar
<mimecar> pones lspci y no sale ningún texto?
<greg_> copie mal... perdon
<greg_> ahora si que sale un texto, es el que debo pegar en pastebin
<greg_> ?
<mimecar> si
<greg_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744465/
<greg_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744465/
<greg_> alguien me puede ayudar, no me deja conectarme a mi red wifi, dice que la contraseña es correcta y que falta el certificado CA
<greg_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744465/
<mimecar> greg_: en los mensajes de antes no ponía nada del certificado
<greg_> discupame mimecar, estuve con otro compañero y crei que tambien te lo habia dicho
<cossier> greg_: has tocado algo del router wifi o de la wifi
<greg_> no
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Volvi ;)
<Ignacio> Me recuerdan!?
<greg_> esta todo tal y como lo configure el primer dia
<cossier> greg_: haz un reset al router wifi y empieza de nuevo
<mimecar> greg_: con el live cd de ubuntu te pasa lo mismo?
<mimecar> para descartar que sea un error exclusivo de lubuntu
<greg_> si mimecar, me salen los mismos errores
<mimecar> greg_: en ese caso o es un problema de tu tarjeta wifi o del router
<mimecar> si con el live cd de ubuntu te pasaba lo mismo
<greg_> yo creo que es la tarjeta wifi, pero de todos modos reiniciare el router como y empezare de nuevo, para descartar
<orionman> saludos
<orionman> alguien   de  merica?
<orionman> america    digo
<orionman> soy  usuario  de   zorin
<orionman> base  en  ubuntu
<pulchras> hola a todos
<panconpalta> hoa
<panconpalta> hola
<GridCube> hola panconpalta
<panconpalta> hola grid cube
<panconpalta> como andamos
<GridCube> :) panconpalta acostumbrate a usar tab para autocompletar nombres asi la gente sabe que le estas hablando :D
<panconpalta> sabes en un momento de claridad .. lo hice en 2 minutos
<GridCube> bien i usted?
<panconpalta> super bien GridCube
<panconpalta> el examen que tenia que rendir lo di
<GridCube> :D
<panconpalta> me fue super bien
<GridCube> me alegro
<panconpalta> tenia que hacer una red con un protocolo de enrutamientos
<panconpalta> y lo otro eran seridores en ambiente windows
<GridCube> jo, muy complicado :P
<panconpalta> GridCube, y que se cuenta ,, complicado no no creo ,, bueno los protocolos de comuniacion para los equipos como routers hay que ssaverlos utilizar
<panconpalta> es interesante GridCube podrias hecharle una mirada
<GridCube> :) panconpalta pasa a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<GridCube> asi no inundamos el canal con cosas que no son de soporte
<panconpalta> okas
<Ignacio> Me ayudan,,
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/744599/
<Ignacio> Alguien,,
<Ignacio> GridCube:  Me sigues ayudando ;) SDL error: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL
<Ignacio> AUXILIO
<GridCube> Ignacio, hiciste lo que te recomienda el programa?
<Ignacio> GridCube:  Si,
<GridCube> pastebinea el data/trigger.config
<Ignacio> ok
<Ignacio> Con assault cube
<Ignacio> pasaba lo mismo
<GridCube> tal ves ubuntu actualizo tus drivers sin darte cuena
<GridCube> ahora ubuntu aplica actualizaciones sin pedir contraseña
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/744612/
<Ignacio> Pero es Ubuntu 10.04
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> actualiza
<Ignacio> Pero..
<Ignacio> 2,1gb me dan,, despues se borra ubuntu 10.04 no
<Ignacio> pero mis archivos no?
<GridCube> siempre podes hacer backups
<GridCube> y siempre es recomenable usar particiones aparte para /home
<Ignacio> MM,,
<Ignacio> Pero los archivos de /home
<GridCube> Ignacio, proba cambiar fullscreen="yes" a fullscreen="no"
<Ignacio> se borraran?
<GridCube> si formateas si
<Ignacio> Pero si actualio
<Ignacio> desde el gestor
<GridCube> no deberia, pero eso no es seguridad e nada
<Ignacio> OK
<Ignacio> Va por el paso 2
<GridCube> osea bien?
<GridCube> por el paso 2 de que?
<cossier> Ignacio: estas actualizando la distro ?
<Ignacio> cossier: Si, desde el Gestor de Actualizaciones,, 10.04--->10.10
<GridCube> Ignacio, D:
<GridCube> deberias haber tomado precauciones
<Ignacio> Jajaj!!
<Ignacio> NO pasa nad!!
<GridCube> por las dudas
<Ignacio> No me muero,,
<Ignacio> Por dos archivos locos
<GridCube> :P
<Ignacio> Igual me sirve
<Ignacio> una version nuevo
<GridCube> 10.11 no es "nuevo"
<GridCube> 10.10
<GridCube> :P
<Ignacio> Bueno,, ;)
<cossier> Ignacio: depende de lo que tengas instalado pero tarda un rato largo !!
<Ignacio> cossier: 38 min ;)
<Ignacio> 36min,, velocidad de descarga: 4048kbs
<mimecar> mientras tengas espacio para las actualizaciones...
<cossier> Ignacio: no digo la descarga sino la actualizacion
<Ignacio> mimecar:  2.1GB dan?
<mimecar> vas a poner muchas actualizaciones
<Ignacio> mimecar: 1497
<Ignacio> Me dan?
<mimecar> no lo se
<cossier> Ignacio: creo recordar que recomendaban 3Gb
<Ignacio> cossier:  ;S
<Ignacio> Cancelo?
<Ignacio> Cancelando..
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> Ignacio, yo te recomendaria, hacer un buen backup, y formatear e instalar xubuntu
<GridCube> XD
<Ignacio> Pero no tengo con que,,
<Ignacio> No tengo pendriver
<GridCube> dropbox?
<GridCube> otro HD¿?
<GridCube> XD
<Ignacio> ??
<Ignacio> Un celu!!
<cossier> Ignacio: un DVD-RW por ejemplo !!
<Ignacio> cossier:  Es una netbook sin disquetera
<cossier> cachis !!
<Ignacio> La verdad que si!!!
<cossier> Ignacio: si tienes otro ordenador configurea un directorio nfs
<Ignacio> cossier:  Solo tengo esta
<Ignacio> Les paso imagenes
<Ignacio> Se llaman
<Ignacio> "Magalaes
<Ignacio> http://www.frenteamplio.org.uy/files/publicos/imagenes/frente_amplio/plan%20ceibal%20secundaria_051010.jpg
<Ignacio> Vieron
<Ignacio> ??
<Ignacio> Descargando ubuntu 11.10
<Ignacio> el iso,,
<Ignacio> Lo instalo con el celu
<garrido> pa que?
<mimecar> ????
<garrido> en el movil?
<mimecar> Ignacio: cómo vas a usar el móvil para instalar ubuntu
<garrido> por bluetooth?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Lo uso como pendriver
<garrido> ahhhhh
<garrido> woow, y te lo reconoce la bios?
<mimecar> tienes 600 MB de espacio en el teléfono?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  1.4gb
<garrido> será una tarjetita de esas
<Ignacio> TARJETA SD
<mimecar> no se si te lo cogerá el sistema
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Yo pude ;)
<Ignacio> Hace tiempo
<garrido> por muchas mayusculas que pongas, la tarjeta es tarjetita por que mide nada... jajaja
<Ignacio> garrido:  ;)
<garrido> Si con UCK retoco el ubuntu de una iso de CDLIVE... lo que estoy cambiando es lo que va a Instalar por defecto.. o lo que puedo usar en el CDlive?
<garrido> UCK = Ubuntu Customitation Kit (todo en inglés..)
<Ignacio> Ah ;)
<garrido> quizás la pregunta es ambigua. QUiero decir que cuando "pruebas" ubuntu desde el CDLive, hay más herramientas que las que luego instala por defecto, Por eso quiero saber si UCK cambia el CDLIVE o el que instala.
<Ignacio> Una pregunta,,
<mimecar> garrido: el live cd se pasa completo al disco duro
<Ignacio> Gimp viene por defecto,, en Ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> Ignacio: si no viene por defecto lo instalas
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Sabes si viene,,
<garrido> mimecar. no... porque cuando yo uso el CDLive me da opción de utilizar controladores de hardware privativo como es mi tarjeta wifi... (supongo que lo instala en TEMPORAL en el disco duro), pero cuando lo instalo en el disco duro, me tengo que buscar la vida para instalarlo (enchufando un pen-captador-wifi... para poder instalar ese controlador.
<garrido> por eso me he dado cuenta que el CDLive no tiene las mismas cosas instaladas listas para ser usadas que lo que luego instala en el disco duro.
<garrido> por eso quiero saber si UCK toquetea lo uno, o lo otro.
<garrido> Ignacio, no creo que venga por defecto, por que hay hasta tutoriales en youtube explicando como instalarlo en 11.10...
<garrido> no haría falta un tutorial si viene instalado por defecto, chip?
<Ignacio> garrido: Lo se instalar,,
<garrido> ya, pero si viniese por defecto no creo que nadie lo mostrase..
<garrido> además que la nueva versión sólo está de pruebas por ppa.
<garrido> de terceros.
<garrido> mimecar: te he dejado sin habla? jejeje
<mimecar> garrido: no, tengo otras cosas que hacer aparte del IRC
<mimecar> Ignacio: si no está instalado, es tan sencillo como instalarlo de los repositorios
<garrido> mimecar: sí, comenzar por dejar de ser tan borde.. que tampoco ha sido para tanto el comentario en tono de broma..
<mimecar> ahora me entero que ser borde es no estar delante todo el rato del ordenador
<mxartesano> Alguien que conozca donde se alojan las configuraciones del NetworkManager en Ubuntu 11.10, hoy agregue una conexion nueva, pero en el asistente no viene la compania Iusacell, y deseo agregar los datos de configuracion para que queden establecidos
<GridCube> nm-connection-editor
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-12
<GSMgsm> hola a todos !
<makub3x> Hola GSMgsm
<GSMgsm> que tal
<GSMgsm> virtual box no me reconoze el usb ,alguien sabria decirme
<GSMgsm> instale ubuntu ace poco y quiero tener la makina virtual con usb y carpetas compartidas
<GSMgsm> tambien tengo otro problema , y yo creo que peor, tengo bastantes conexiones en firestar el firewall de ubuntu  y me sale muchas direcciones ip
<NaN123> me pasa lo mismo GSMgsm
<GSMgsm> jajajaja
<GSMgsm> con virtual box? o con firewall?
<GSMgsm> tieenes la extension de virtual box instaqlada?
<GSMgsm> porqe nadie contestaa? sabes de algun canal que sea de otro pais ,  otra hora y esten despiertos?
<NaN123> con VirtualBox
<NaN123> si
<NaN123> NO no conozco ningún otro canal
<GSMgsm> YO TENGO UBUNTU
<GSMgsm> se me fue las mayuscualas ,
<GSMgsm> y en la makina virtual windows 7
<NaN123> en mi maquina virtual tengo xp
<NaN123> no reconoce ni USB ni CD ni red ni nada
<NaN123> :P
<GSMgsm> en el otro pc tengo la makina vitual con xp y si me funciona
<GSMgsm> agregaste a carpeta compratida?
<GSMgsm> estoy  otro manual mas tecnico , aber si consigo algo
<GSMgsm> voy actualizar vb aber
<NaN123> como asi?, te funciona xp (bien) en otra maquina con ubuntu!
<GSMgsm> si
<GSMgsm> me funciono  no , me funciona en la otra makina, por eso no se que pasa  cone sta en w7
<makub3x> GSMgsm, lo que debes hacer con los puertos es saber qué programa los está utilizando
<makub3x> y desinstalarlos o reconfigurarlos
<makub3x> o de otra forma negar el acceso por esos puertos en el firewall, eso es todo
<NaN123> como le hiciste?
<NaN123> cómo se que puertos requiere la Máquina virtual?
<GSMgsm> instale la extension para carpetas comprtidas , en virtuqal box , configuracion , carpetas compartidas, agrege mi carpeta , apage ,encendi , entre ala makina virtual
<GSMgsm> mi pc boton derecho ,
<GSMgsm> conectar unidad de red
<GSMgsm> se abreuna ventana , en el arbol me salia virtual box que en esta no me sale , y ya estaba ahi mi carpeta,,,
<GSMgsm> como? no tengo ni ideaaa.... de los puertos
<GSMgsm> voy a mirarlo
<GSMgsm> aber si no me deja en esta makina por que tengo el firewall
<GSMgsm> creo que me va a funcionar ahora
<GSMgsm> makub3x
<GSMgsm> como se que programa esta utilizando  QE PUertos?
<makub3x> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:N%C3%BAmeros_de_puerto
<GSMgsm> tenemos abilitado nat?
<GSMgsm> puff , madre mia
<makub3x> Nat?
<GSMgsm> nada estaba leiendo un manual pero no  no
<GSMgsm> esto flipando en colores
<GSMgsm> esto me tiene en jake
<GSMgsm> necesito la makina virtual  urgente
<makub3x> me parece más bien configuración del virtual box, pero no te puedo ayudar con eso
<makub3x> no lo tengo instalado
<NaN123> :(
<GSMgsm> ah
<NaN123> Qué necesito para crear una conexión entre dos equipos con ubuntu 12.04 ( para comparitr archivos mediante ftp)??
<dzup> y si abre virtual box, clic en win 7 1 vez, click en configuracion, ala izquierda clic en Red, clic pestaña 1 y escoges NAT
<dzup> eso te va dar red
<GSMgsm> eso ya lo tengo  todoo
<GSMgsm> viene predetereminado y no e tokado nada de la conffiguracion
<GSMgsm> solo e habilitado 3d
<dzup> el win 7 tiene acceso a Re?
<GSMgsm> y intentado agreagar usb y
<GSMgsm> sii
<GSMgsm> tiene conxion a internet
<makub3x> NaN123,  necesitas instalar un servidor de FTP y en el resto de las máquinas tener los clientes FTP como filezilla
<dzup> el usb
<NaN123> NO NECESITO MAS??
<NaN123>  es que cuando conecto el cable a los dos equipos la conexión siempre falla!
<makub3x> tendrías que revisar tu configuración de usuarios que tienen acceso
<dzup> cuando inicia su win 7 ...vamos hablar de puro usb ahorita, ok? cuando inicia su win 7, mete su usb, arribita en la ventana vm esta un menu, ahi escges montar usb y/o cd-dvd ...lo haz montado?
<makub3x> y las carpetas que le corresponden a cada usuario, en caso que que sean carpetas diferentes
<GSMgsm> a quien le dices¿
<NaN123> orden, orden
<NaN123> por favor pongamole orden a la cuestión
<makub3x> NaN123, tendrías que revisar tu configuración de usuarios que tienen acceso y las carpetas que le corresponden a cada usuario, en caso que que sean carpetas diferentes
<makub3x> como hay más de una conversación no olviden poner el usuario a quien se dirigen ;)
<NaN123> Ok , regla de conversación aceptada
<dzup> <GSMgsm> virtual box no me reconoze el usb ,alguien sabria decirme   <-- <dzup> cuando inicia su win 7 ...vamos hablar de puro usb ahorita, ok? cuando inicia su win 7, mete su usb, arribita en la ventana vm esta un menu, ahi escges montar usb y/o cd-dvd ...lo haz montado? <--
<GSMgsm> dzup no me sale nada estoy en pantalla completa  en la makina virtua
<GSMgsm> arriba no me da nninguna opcion como otros programas qqeu dan despegables
<NaN123> GSMgsm: Por favor mensajes dirigidos!, Gracias
<dzup> GSMgsm, salte de pantalla completa, miraras un menu, ahi veras dispositivos, debes montarlos para que los "vea"
<dzup> GSMgsm, tambien, existe un addon, descargalo y instalalo
<GSMgsm> dzup --> ah vale tengo la extension instalada , dices eso?
<dzup> GSMgsm, si.
<GSMgsm> dzup ya e salido pantalla completa y me da opciones , archivo , makina y ayuda , en ninguno que le doy dice montar usb
<NaN123> makub3x: Ya les di permisos a los dos equipos y siguen igual (no establecen la conexión)
<makub3x> NaN123, ya revisaste que las dos ips de las máquinas pertenezcan a la misma red?
<GSMgsm> dzup -->reinstalo la extension
<GSMgsm> ?
<dzup> GSMgsm, esta Maquina Ver Dispositivos Ayuda, en Dispositivos esta una opcion Montar USB <--escogela.
<dzup> GSMgsm, no, Prende tu Maquina virtual, cuando este corriendo y sin pantalla completa veras un menu como el que describi arriba.
<NaN123> GSMgsm: No le aparece en la parte inferior de la pantalla una barra de opciones con un ícono de una USB parpadeando.
<GSMgsm> dzup no en xp si me aparecia abajoo el icono de usb y le daba boton derefcho y sii , pero  en este pc no
<GSMgsm> dzup vitual box 4.1.12
<dzup> es la misma que uso
<NaN123> makub3x: Cómo hago eso?? con ifconfig no puedo pues no esta instalado (supuestamente viene con el paquete net-tools pero no es cierto, sabe como hacerlo con la aplicación  ip)
<dzup> GSMgsm, es el menu de la ventana de virtualbox, no de windows.
<GSMgsm> ok
<GSMgsm> dzup te digo las siguiente sopciones que me da el despegable de -->makina
<makub3x> ifconfig viene preinstalado, quizás debas ejecutarlo con sudo
<makub3x> pero generalmente no
<makub3x> perdon... es para NaN123
<GSMgsm> dzup , ---> nueva ,a agregar configuracion , clonar ,eliminar ,mostrar, pausa
<GSMgsm> crear acceso directo ,  mostrar e administrador
<dzup> GSMgsm, en la ventana que sigue, donde corre su windows
<GSMgsm> como dices dzup?
<NaN123> makub3x: si es cierto perdon, creo que lo estaba confundiendo con otra aplicación! :P
<NaN123> makub3x: qué hago con ifconfig?
<dzup> GSMgsm, esa es la main ventana de virtualbox, donde lanza las maquinas virtuales, de ahi "prende" su maquina virtual, bueno entonces al prender abre otra ventana donde vive su windows ...esa ventana me refiero.
<makub3x> NaN123, las dos pc deben tener la misma red, es decir ej: servidor 192.168.1.1 y el cliente 192.168.1.2
<makub3x> NaN123, checa si puedes hacer ping de una a otra
<GSMgsm> dzup , aber se me abren 2 ventanas la de lanzar las makinas virtuales y la de windows 7 escritorio
<GSMgsm> en la ventana del escritorio no me dice nada ninguna barra abajo  con nada
<GSMgsm> en windows xp makina virtual me salia una barra abajo con el dispsositivo usb
<GSMgsm> y muchas mas opciones en iconos
<dzup> GSMgsm, porque estas en full screen, salte de fullscreen y la veras
<GSMgsm> dzup como hag eso'?
<dzup> GSMgsm, buena pregunta, heh
<dzup> GSMgsm, no queria, pero voy a tener que hacerlo, deja prendo mi virtual de windows :(
<NaN123> makub3x:  "Destination host unreachable"
<GSMgsm> Dzup , vale
<GSMgsm> mientras insvesitigo
<GSMgsm> dzup , por mas que le doy control +l  o control +h no ace nada , ya que lo encontrado en el dios google
<dzup> GSMgsm, dice Host+F y control derecho, control deecho si lo conozco, Host+F ni idea, mi teclado es Estadounidence
<makub3x> NaN123, entonces no es problema del FTP sino de tu config de red
<GSMgsm> Dzup no lo consigo busco en google me dicen que la tecla host es contrl
<GSMgsm> pero nada
<dzup> GSMgsm, normalmente si pones tu raton abajo, medio te sale el menu de virtualbox, si no sale en windows baja resolucion a 800x600
<GSMgsm> dzup , nada de nada  resolucion a 800x pero nada
<dzup> GSMgsm, primero pulsa control izquierdo, luego ctrl A , control B   o control C   alguna de esas es
<dzup> GSMgsm, o control F
<GSMgsm> eres un makina
<GSMgsm> ya tengo el menu ese que dices
<dzup> GSMgsm, ok, ahora "monta" usb / dvd o etc.
<GSMgsm> jajajaja pero menuda lie en ubuntu , el  dock predeterminado de ubuntu ala izquierda lo tengo lleno de numeros  firefox 2 , un juego de ajedres 8 y asi etc,, de apretar todos los botones,,,
<GSMgsm> dzup , lo mismo que e configuracion , puertos usb , me dice que no hay usb
<dzup> GSMgsm, an entrar a modo fullscreen recibes una ventana de advertencia, si lees la siguiente vez que entres, te fijas con que teclas sales de fullscreen, asi evitas todo esto
<GSMgsm> si ya la e visto , aora me sale en pantalla eldespegable y me salen las teclas para salir y entrar , gracas
<dzup> GSMgsm, ahora tienes vm win xp y 7 prendidas?
<NaN123> makub3x: ya configure la red y la conexión ya esta establecida
<GSMgsm> no solo w7 dzup
<NaN123> makb3x: ahora como hago la conexión ftp!
<makub3x> NaN123, excelente :)
<dzup> GSMgsm, usb enchufado?
<GSMgsm> yes
<GSMgsm> 8gb
<makub3x> pues desde el cliente, por ejemplo ftp 192.168.2.1
<dzup> GSMgsm, lo vez desde ubuntu?
<GSMgsm> yes
<makub3x> NaN123, y te debe pedir usuario y contraseña
<NaN123> makub3x: y como se si es 192.168.X.X
<dzup> GSMgsm, montado en vm?
<GSMgsm> ninguna opcion en w7 ,,
<makub3x> NaN123, dale un ifconfig al servidor y checa su dirección
<GSMgsm> arriba me da la opcion de  Dispositivos --> dispositivos cd --> dispositivos usb  y me  pone que no hay dispositivo usb conectado
<NaN123> GSMgsm: A mi me pasa lo mismo pero con XP
<dzup> GSMgsm, apaga maquina virtual y selecciona en la ventana principal virtualbox a win 7 y configuracion, en usb añade una USB
<dzup> GSMgsm, luego reinicia vm windows 7
<GSMgsm> dzup ,acabo de apagar makina virtual
<GSMgsm> dzup , aora me pongo en la ventana de virtual box y como en este pc solo tengo creado la makina v w7
<NaN123> makub3x: los dos equipos tienen la misma dir inet, hay algún problema??
<GSMgsm> y e intentado añadir el usb ahi en configuracion me dice que nohay dispositivo
<NaN123> GSMgsm: También la misma máscara
<NaN123> GSMgsm: Me pasa lo mismo
<NaN123> GSMgsm: Perdón lo de la máscara no era para ud
<GSMgsm> nose que puede ser, e instaldao mil veces
<NaN123> makub3x: el pc1 hace ftp hacia el mismo y no se conecta al pc2!
<makub3x> ????
<dzup> GSMgsm, abre una terminal y ejecutas: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers tu_usuario_aqui
<GSMgsm> eso de tu usuario que es?
<dzup> GSMgsm, cambias tu_usuario_aqui    por tu usuario
<GSMgsm> no te entiedno , perdona
<GSMgsm> ah  creo q entendi
<dzup> GSMgsm, sabes abrir una terminal?
<makub3x> NaN123, tienes que entender la forma cliente-servidor...
<GSMgsm> cuando formateo las makinas a todas les pongo el nombre de usuario
<NaN123> makub3x: es decir si me conecto mediante ftp desde el pc1 dando el usuario y la contraseña del pc2 no establece la conexión, pero si escribo el usuario y contraseña del pc1 (del mismo pc) la conexión es exitosa!
<GSMgsm> si si , de echo me gusta mas a terminal
<makub3x> NaN123, sólo una máquina es servidor, los clientes se conectan hacia el servidor, no el servidor hacia los clientes
<NaN123> makub3x: Creo que ese es mi problema!
<GSMgsm> el nombre de mi mkaina es usuario , si te refieres a eso dzup
<dzup> GSMgsm, sabes abrir una terminal?
<makub3x> NaN123, pc2 es cliente así que trata de conectar de pc2 hacia pc1... pc1 no tiene problemas porque la estas conectando consigo misma
<dzup> GSMgsm, ejecuta:  sudo  groupadd vboxusers
<GSMgsm> dzup me dice e usuario no existe
<GSMgsm> aber en el  comando tengo que poner el nombre de mi pc?
<dzup> GSMgsm, vamos por partes, has lo de arriba
<NaN123> makub3x: no conecta, me pide los datos una y otra vez!
<GSMgsm> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers usuario
<GSMgsm> asi lo escrito dzup
<dzup> GSMgsm, en una terminal.
<GSMgsm> dime
<makub3x> NaN123, técnicamente ya conectó, el problema es que no te da acceso, son cosas diferentes
<dzup> GSMgsm, ejecuta: whoami   <--y escribe lo que sale aqui.
<NaN123> makub3x: :P
<GSMgsm> usuario
<GSMgsm> dzup usuario
<dzup> GSMgsm, ya ejecutaste?  sudo  groupadd vboxusers
<GSMgsm> no
<dzup> GSMgsm, ejecutalo, y despues ejecutaras: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers usuario
<GSMgsm> groupadd: el grupo «vboxusers» ya existe DZUP
<GSMgsm> dzup ya esta
<GSMgsm> dzup no me a dado ningun error pero tampoco me a dado nada
<GSMgsm> todo bien'''??
<dzup> GSMgsm, ok, espera deja ver si algo falto.
<GSMgsm> ok
<NaN123> GSMgsm: para que agregar el usuario a vboxusers?
<NaN123> makub3x:  y entonces?
<GSMgsm> NAN123 no se que es agregar usuario
<NaN123> GSMgsm: perdón usermod !!!
<dzup> GSMgsm, creo que ya esta, probemos, cierra session y inicia
<GSMgsm> en ubuntu??
<NaN123> GSMgsm: si,  "sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers usuario"
<dzup> GSMgsm, Si
<GSMgsm> pues nolose , me lo dijeron por aki
<GSMgsm> para que funcione el usb
<NaN123> dzup: disculpe, para qué sirve "sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers usuario"
<makub3x> NaN123, estás tratando de conectar con el usuario admin del servidor?
<NaN123> si
<dzup> NaN123, incluye el usuario al grupo de  vboxusers
<NaN123> makub3x: si
<NaN123> dzup: para que la máquina recocnozca las preferencias del usuario o algo así?
<makub3x> NaN123, crea un usuario que no sea el admin y conecta desde la pc2, o bien busca en la configuración del servidor algo donde diga que habilitas la conexión remota del admin
<dzup> NaN123, para que compartan recursos
<NaN123> makub3x: "busca en la configuración del servidor", dónde puedo hacer eso??
<NaN123> dzup: gracias!
<GSMgsm> le estoy dando a cerrar sesion ubuntu 12.04
<GSMgsm> pero nose cierra sesion
<makub3x> NaN123, no tengo idea, busca en la documentación del servidor que instalaste
<makub3x> NaN123, por eso mejor crea un usuario que no sea admin y ya..
<NaN123> makub3x: lsts voy a probar!
<GSMgsm> hola de nuevo!
<GSMgsm> dzup , dime
<dzup> GSMgsm, VBoxManage list extpacks
<GSMgsm> dzup --> no entiendo com0?
<dzup> GSMgsm, ejecute eso en terminal y diga si le sale mas de una linea?
<GSMgsm> error
<GSMgsm> No se ha encontrado la orden «vboxanage», quizás quiso decir:
<GSMgsm>  La orden «vboxmanage» del paquete «virtualbox» (universe)
<GSMgsm> vboxanage: no se encontró la orden
<dzup> !paste > GSMgsm
<kubot> GSMgsm: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<GSMgsm> ok
<NaN123> makub3x: No, no funciono!
<GSMgsm> ya esta
<dzup> GSMgsm, VBoxManage list extpacks      <-- usted escribio vboxanage, debe escribirlo exactamente como lo escribi, con mayuzculas y minusculas como lo vio.
<GSMgsm> dzup, e puesto el comando bien y me salen pack no. 0 oracle version extension pack
<GSMgsm> la version
<GSMgsm> descripcion del usb
<NaN123> dzup: a mi me sale que tengo una extensión. Description:  USB 2.0 Host Controller, VirtualBox RDP, PXE ROM with E1000 support.
<zxul> hola
<NaN123> zxul: hi
<zxul> alguna forma de recuperar el grub en fedora17
<GSMgsm> unable: true
<dzup> GSMgsm, bien, lanze virtualbox, seleccione win 7, clic configuracion, clic usb, clic en + y adicionelo.
<zxul> resulta que instale windows7 y es el grub de win
<NaN123> zxul: No se si sea muy diferente que en ubuntu, pero ya intentaste con el livecd
<zxul> como activo el de fedora
<zxul> ajam
<zxul> pero no allo la manera
<zxul> esque no quiero tener que volver a comenzar
<GSMgsm> ala zxul , formateaste en vez del usb el disco duroo???
<NaN123> zxul: inicia desde el livecd
<zxul> ya
<NaN123> luego abra una terminal
<zxul> pero osea ahi este fedora
<zxul> pero el grub que abre es el de windowas
<zxul> y no se ve fedora
<zxul> lo que busco es reactivar el grub de fedora
<GSMgsm> pues  porque no usas hirens boot
<GSMgsm> zxu
<makub3x> NaN123, con el nuevo usuario puedes conectar desde el servidor hacia le mismo servidor?
<NaN123> zxul: escriba fdisk -l y mire cual partición es la de linux
<NaN123> debe ser algo como sda# o sdb# (# puede ser cualquier número, dependiendo del número de particiones)
<NaN123> zxul: la terminal la abre iniciando con el livecd
<zxul> la particion estoy en gparted
<NaN123> makub3x: voy aprobar
<zxul> y es  sda4
<zxul> estoy viendo si encontrar una solucion o formatearlo y volver a comenzar
<NaN123> zxul: bien ahora escriba
<GSMgsm> dzup , que sepas que eres un crackk
<GSMgsm> me aparece aora la camara ,
<NaN123> zxul: no no formatee, le lleva poco tiempo hacer esto!
<GSMgsm> y todo
<GSMgsm> dzup aora mismo pongo el comando history 10 en la terminal
<zxul> haber meto el cd de live de fedora
<zxul> y luego
<GSMgsm> y me copio los comandos , para ootraa vez utilizarlos , gracias dzup
<dzup> GSMgsm, de nada
<GSMgsm> dzup sabes algo de firestar?
<NaN123> zxul: luego
<NaN123> sudo mount       /dev/sda4        /mnt
<NaN123> sudo mount    --bind    /dev     /mnt/dev
<NaN123> sudo mount    --bind    /dev/pts      /mnt/dev/pts
<NaN123> sudo mount    --bind    /proc      /mnt/proc
<NaN123> sudo mount    --bind    /sys      /mnt/sys
<NaN123> sudo   chroot   /mnt
<GSMgsm> tengo un monton de ips y no se de donde vienen
<dzup> GSMgsm, no.
<dzup> !paste > NaN123
<kubot> NaN123: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<GSMgsm> dzup , ah ok
<zxul> haber
<zxul> esque en la pc estoy en windows7 nani
<zxul> pero ahi abro la terminal desde el live de fedora17
<GSMgsm> dzup te confirmo que me sale el usb ,
<dzup> GSMgsm, bien.
<GSMgsm> dzup me saldras las carpetas compartidas tambien?
<dzup> GSMgsm, necesitas editar tu smb.conf y adicionar el grupo que usas en windows, y si.
<NaN123> disculpas por inundar el canal!
<NaN123> makub3x: si con el nuevo usuario se conecta hacia si mismo.
<GSMgsm> dzup
<GSMgsm> dzup el usb aora no me sale en ubuntu ?
<GSMgsm> dzup necesito apagar la makina virtual??
<makub3x> NaN123, parece que el problema sigue siendo la red, no el ftp
<NaN123> makub3x: :(
<dzup> GSMgsm, creo que esta ocupado con tu virtualbox
<makub3x> NaN123, asegurate que puedes hacer ping desde pc2 hacia pc1, empecemos por lo básico
<NaN123> makub3x: yo recuerdo que alguna vez escribí algo como
<NaN123> ifconfig 192.168.X.X up,   o algo as'i
<NaN123> makub3x: listos
<dzup> GSMgsm, para compartir recursos con windows debes tocar /etc/samba/smb.conf
<makub3x> NaN123, contesta los pings????
<GSMgsm> como ya tengo el usb bien , voy agregar las carpetas que necesitaba al usb y ala makina virtual... una pregunta si yo enciendo la makina virtual  y meto el usb con un autorun (virus )se me mete a ubuntu aqunqe no agan nada , soy un paranoico y los pdf alguna vez  llevan virus
<NaN123> makub3x: si
<NaN123> GSMgsm: como le hicist
<makub3x> NaN123, que servidor instaló en la PC1?
<GSMgsm> porque  mis maigos suelen pedirme e usb y luego lo meto a mi makina y no quiero tener qe ir rallado por eso...
<GSMgsm> dzup
<dzup> GSMgsm, a tu ubuntu no le pasara nada.
<dzup> GSMgsm, en dado caso lo unico que perderias es la windows vm
<GSMgsm> vale y si te digo que el xaval es ingeniero de informatica , aparte sabe mas de 10 lenguajes de programacion?
<GSMgsm> dzup
<GSMgsm> yo lo unico que quiero, es meter el usb ala makina virtual sin que se abra en ubuntu ...
<dzup> GSMgsm, asi sea amigo de obama, un exe no infecta un linux
<GSMgsm> jajajajja
<makub3x> jajaja
<GSMgsm> ya , lo malo es que compartiremos wifi , y si puede buscar alguna vulnerabilidad
<GSMgsm> pero bueno eso ya es otro tema.!
<GSMgsm> como comparto recursos con etc/noseque?
<GSMgsm> dzup
<dzup> /etc/samba/smb.conf editalo
<GSMgsm> nose como
<GSMgsm> en la terminal'?
<NaN123> makub3x: apache
<GSMgsm> AH VALE
<GSMgsm> ES UNA ruta
<GSMgsm> espera
<dzup> en terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<GSMgsm> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<GSMgsm> perdona queria coppiarlo
<GSMgsm> que bueno , al darle tecla de arriba en este chat sale como en la terminal los ultimos comandos utilizados jajaja
<GSMgsm> un momoneto le dado click al menu de abjao de virtual box en la pantala de escritoio
<GSMgsm> caretas compartidas  me dice queno tengo instaldo extension packk   o que si  esta mal lo reinstale...
<makub3x> NaN123, quiere decir que instalaste un módulo a apache para que funcione como servidor ftp?
<GSMgsm> yo lo tenia instalado, de hecho lo tengo en descargas.. este es el nombre
<makub3x> NaN123, apache es un servidor de http, no de ftp
<GSMgsm> oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.22-80657.vbox-extpack  este es
<GSMgsm> dzup
<GSMgsm> lo reinstalo ? o edito etc/samba)(
<NaN123> makub3x: entonces no se a que se refiere!
<GSMgsm> estoy enn smb.conf dzup
<dzup> GSMgsm, yo siempre instalo en el menu de la vm aparece una opcion de montar el iso addon.
<GSMgsm> ok
<dzup> GSMgsm, y ese iso varia de acuerdo al tipo de vm que usas, hay para freebsd, macx, windows, etc
<makub3x> NaN123, que programa usa para administrar su FTP, a ese programa se le llama servidor de FTP
<GSMgsm> dzup aber no encuentro montar iso
<NaN123> pues yo me conecto colocando la direccion en la barra de dirección de nautilus
<GSMgsm> encuentradoo instalar guest aditions , abajo del todo en el despegable --> dispositivvos
<dzup> GSMgsm, lo mejor es irte al website y bajarte lo que ocupas para esa version virtualbox.
<GSMgsm> no entiendo nada
<dzup> GSMgsm, asi se llama Guest Aditions
<GSMgsm> claro
<GSMgsm> ya la tengo descargada de a pagina oficial
<dzup> Additions*
<GSMgsm> cuando descarge virtual box la descarge junto con la extension
<GSMgsm> e instale junto
<makub3x> NaN123, empecemos por ahí, cuál es el objetivo de tener apache con acceso ftp?
<GSMgsm> voy a instalar la extension y te digo algo
<NaN123> tambien puedousar filezilla
<NaN123> makub3x: no solamante quiero que los dos equipos puedan compartir archivos entre si
<makub3x> bueno entonces hay otras formas
<GSMgsm> alguien sabe si al quitar el usb de ubuntu ai que extraerlo de forma segura?
<GSMgsm> o se puede kitar sin mas
<GSMgsm> ?
<dzup> yo siempre los jalo y nunca se me an arruinado, quien sabe
<GSMgsm> me parecio ver alguna nticia por ahi por la red , pero nose qen que distro
<GSMgsm> osea que tengo qe exrar de forma segura como en windos
<NaN123> GSMgsm: si más, lo importante es que no este parpadenado, es decir, debe asegurarse que no este activa porningún proceso
<GSMgsm> a ningun proceso a que te refieres= zdup
<GSMgsm> a que este copiando  archivos? o ai otra cosa mas?
<dzup> No fui yo.
<GSMgsm> zdup si creo otra makina virtual con otro sistema operativo me funcionara el usb ???
<GSMgsm> o sera el mismo rollo zdup
<GSMgsm> ?
<dzup> deveria
<GSMgsm> ok
<GSMgsm> porqe ya estoy instaladno otra makina
<Vianstak> saludos
<GSMgsm> saludos
<GSMgsm> vianstak
<Vianstak> GSMgsm==> saludos
<NaN123> Vianstak: Hola
<Vianstak> NaN123==> quihubolas
<Vianstak> tengo un problema con mi wifi
<NaN123> Vianstak: saludos libres...
<Vianstak> aqui me podran ayudar?
<NaN123> Vianstak: Pregunte!
<GSMgsm> suelta la pregunta y te diremos si podemos
<Vianstak> acabo de hacer una instalacion en una maquina y me funcionaba bien el wifi pero despues de la instalacion ya no jala
<GSMgsm> instalacion o actualizacion?
<Vianstak> instalacion desde cero
<GSMgsm> pero no puedes ser mas detallista=
<Vianstak> cuando incerto la usb como si fuera a instalar de nuevo si funciona
<GSMgsm> ?
<GSMgsm> no somos adivinos
<Vianstak> pero cuando regreso a la instalacion ya no funciona
<GSMgsm> ubuntu?
<Vianstak> si ubuntu 14.10
<GSMgsm> nombre del wifi usb .?
<Vianstak> digo 12.10
<Vianstak> no es de la tarjeta madre
<GSMgsm> ok
<Vianstak> ok empiezo desede el comienzo
<Vianstak> hice una isntalacion de ubuntu 12.10 en una emachines de acer
<Vianstak> desde un dispositivo usb
<GSMgsm> sigue
<Vianstak> y cuando estaba desde el livecd si funciona el wifi
<Vianstak> pero despues de la instalacion ya no funciona
<GSMgsm> qe controlador es0?
<Vianstak> a ver te digo
<Vianstak> es...
<GSMgsm> dime
<Vianstak> broadcom 802.11
<GSMgsm> as intentado instalar los controladores  manualmente?
<GSMgsm> aber si  no lo tienes habilitado
<Vianstak> bcm4312 802.11b/g lp-phy
<GSMgsm> ttengo un comando por ahi en unas hojas para listar todos los dispositivos pci
<Vianstak> si me voy a origenes del software dice que esta instalado
<GSMgsm> espera y lo busco en las hojas que tengo aki , con todos los comandos linux
<Vianstak> pero dice no usar dispositivo
<Vianstak> ok gracias
<GSMgsm> lspci -k|grep brcmsmac
<Vianstak> lo curioso es que cuando uso el livecd si funciona
<Vianstak> ok lo checo
<GSMgsm> dime que te devuelve
<Vianstak> con sudo verdad
<GSMgsm> dzup , si sabes algo , ayuda a usuario
<GSMgsm> SI  no estas ocupado! ,gracias entre los 2 podremos
<Vianstak> mira ahorita la tengo con el live cd deja la reinicio y te digo que pasa ya que de este modo si funciona
<GSMgsm> tu solucion es esta me parece ami , con las ttarjetas broadcam
<GSMgsm> ejecuta sudo lshw
<GSMgsm> revisas la salida network
<Vianstak> ok se esta reiniciando el equipo
<GSMgsm> cuando metes el comando este te tira un error  Kernel driver broadmcam???
<GSMgsm> lspci -k|grep brcmsmac  <------ este
<Vianstak> esperame un minuto esta iniciando
<GSMgsm> ok
<Vianstak> no me regresa nada
<GSMgsm> otra solucion  broadcom y ejecuta sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source reinstala los  controladores adicionales reinica la pc y listo ya deberia funcionar tu  wifi
<Vianstak> ok lo checo
<GSMgsm> espera que vas acer
<GSMgsm> ?
<Vianstak> voy a meter los que me diste ahorita
<Vianstak> o que hago?
<GSMgsm> vas a desistalar ,?
<GSMgsm> para volver a instalar?
<Vianstak>  sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<Vianstak> este primero
<Vianstak> luego con install
<Vianstak> o como lo hago?
<GSMgsm> pues eso es lo mas corto
<GSMgsm> porque lo otro ai que editar un archivo y todo
<Vianstak> ok
<GSMgsm> vamos empieza por ahi , aber
<Vianstak> entonces lo inserto instalo y reinicio
<dzup> Vianstak, no tienes forma, un cable ethernet que le pongas al pc y conectar la internet por esta ocacion?
<Vianstak> tengo una bam
<dzup> Vianstak, pegale internet por favor
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> iniciando internet
<dzup> cuando tengas internet, abre una terminal y ejecuta: sudo apt-get update
<Vianstak> ok
<dzup> Vianstak, despues ejecutas: sudo apt-get upgrade
<GSMgsm> aahh que estas conn  2 pcs amigoo
<Vianstak> si 2
<GSMgsm> tiene razon dzup  cuando te  manda error la wifi tienes conectarlo por cable y loprimero de todo es actuaizar,,
<Vianstak> pero como por el live cd si funciono antes de instalar?
<GSMgsm> ni idea
<GSMgsm> los reconoceria desde ahi , pero nnose
<Vianstak> si esta muy raro
<Vianstak> cuando me voy a origenes del software me dice que ahi esta pero no logro encenderlo
<Itxshell> haz caso Vianstak  no pierdes nada actualizando
<Vianstak> ya esta actualizando desde que lo escribieron
<Vianstak> alla arriba dice ok
<Itxshell> XD
<Vianstak> listo actualizado
<Vianstak> ya termino
<DarKMode> Vianstak estas usando dos redes o una ?
<dzup> Vianstak, ejecuta: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Vianstak> una red para esta maquina y la otra una banda ancha movil
<Vianstak> ok instalando
<dzup> Vianstak, Ejecuta y me pasas el enlace que te salio aqui: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Vianstak> ejecutando
<Vianstak> ...
<DarKMode> Vianstak cual usas para internet ?
<Vianstak> esta maquina
<Vianstak> me va a ser un poco dificil estar copiando de aquella maquina a esta
<Vianstak> voy a ver si instalo el chat alla
<zxul> gente uso fedora algun programa para cambiar el brillo contraste del monitor
<zxul> por la pc
<zxul> algun programa como display tunner
<xangua> pregunta en el canal de fedora zxul
<xangua> ya te lo han dicho varias veces hoy y hasta te patearon del canal me parece
<Vianstak> dice que tengo que reiniciar el equipo
<dzup> Vianstak, perfecto, hazlo
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> reiniciando
<dzup> Vianstak, quitas el cable ethernet y tratas de ver si ya funciona su wifi, sino le vuelve a poner el cable y aca lo esperamos.
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> ya se reinicio
<Vianstak> pero ahora se apago el indicador de la tarjeta de red
<Vianstak> reconectando bam
<Itxshell> debes intalar el firware del  dispositivo
<Vianstak> ok
<Itxshell> ya viste en controladores adicionales?
<Vianstak> nop
<Vianstak> sigue diciendo que esta ahi pero no lo puedo activar
<dzup> Vianstak, Ejecuta y me pasas el enlace que te salio aqui: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> ya salio
<Vianstak> deja me conecto desde alla
<zxul> para xangua me patearon del canal enserio
<zxul> quien me pateo
<vianstak11> http://pastebin.com/SsE2iGBd
<vianstak11> a ver ya me conecte por aca
<Vianstak> bueno ahi esta el paste
<Vianstak> dzup==> ahi esta
<dzup> ok
<dzup> Vianstak, http://askubuntu.com/questions/80402/broadcom-bcm4312-not-working
<dzup> Vianstak, dice que debes: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source    ...y lo que sigue.
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> dice que no se puede porque este otro proceso utilizandolo
<Vianstak> recurso no disponible
<Vianstak> listo corriendo
<dzup> prueba esto
<Vianstak> espera
<Vianstak> me dice que incerte el disco etiquetado con quantal quetzal
<Vianstak> incerto la usb y me repite
<Vianstak> y ya no me deja hacer nada
<dzup> Vianstak, te sugiero que leas esa pagina, ahi dice varias opciones, si no entiendes ingles, vete a translator.google.com y pega la direccion de esa pagina.
<dzup> hmm quantal quetzal? que es eso?
<vianstak11> Cambio de medio: Inserte el disco etiquetado
<vianstak11>  «Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)»
<vianstak11> en la unidad «/media/cdrom/» y presione Intro
<vianstak11> Cambio de medio: Inserte el disco etiquetado
<vianstak11>  «Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)»
<vianstak11> en la unidad «/media/cdrom/» y presione Intro
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> lo checo
<Vianstak> casi me saca
<Vianstak> mas bien me saco
<Vianstak> jejeje
<Itxshell> la version nueva de ubuntu eso es Quantal
<Vianstak> sipi
<vianstak11> ya?
<vianstak11> ok listo
<dzup> si
<vianstak11> bueno
<dzup> para otra ves paste
<vianstak11> entonces?
<vianstak11> okk
<vianstak11> como termino el comando
<vianstak11> lo que pasa es que este equipo no tiene cdrom
<dzup> dejame figurar esto, en tu emachines, booteaste desde un usb o desde disco duro?
<vianstak11> desde DD
<vianstak11> despues de instalar desde usb
<dzup> y porque te dio ese error?
<dzup> ah ya vi, tienes los repos de cdrom en tus sources.list?
<vianstak11> no tengo idea al estar en la prueba del SO no tenia ningun error y cuando ya inicio desde el DD ya no tenia wifi
<vianstak11> reinicio este equipo
<Vianstak> bueno
<dzup> ando perdido
<Vianstak> ok pongo por pasos lo que hice
<dzup> Comenzemos de 0
<Vianstak> 1 incerte desde usb la instalacion de ubuntu 12.10
<Vianstak> me dio un modo de prueba
<dzup> Reinicia la eMachines desde el Disco Duro, quitale el USB y metele el cable de ethernet.
<Vianstak> lo inicie y todo funcionaba excelente
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> pero no tengo ethernet
<Vianstak> lo estoy haciendo desde banda ancha movil
<Vianstak> ok iniciando equipo
<dzup> Ok, eso no es wifi que trae tu emachines, es un?
<dzup> usb adaptador o que?
<Itxshell> modem USB por alli se conecta el dzup
<dzup> Ok, ahora ya nos entendemos.
<Vianstak> es como internet de servicio de telefonia celular
<Vianstak> ok
<Itxshell> el quiere instalar el controlador de su wifi
<Vianstak> asi es
<dzup> Eso lo se, el usb-cdrom error que pusiste me confundio
<Vianstak> ok
<Itxshell> como dijo dzup  actualiza todo reinicia y ve a controladores a dicionales y activa el controlador
<Itxshell> reeinicia
<Vianstak> ok listo
<Vianstak> ya reinicie y en controladores adicionales me dice:
<Vianstak> no usar el dispositivo
<Vianstak> y de ahi no lo saco
<Vianstak> ahora
<Itxshell> vaya un pc con voluntad propia :(
<Vianstak> si meto la unidad de usb para hacer una nueva instalacion ahi si tengo wifi
<dzup> Pon tu "banda ancha" y en una terminal: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> conectando
<dzup> Vianstak, Y olvidate del USB ese, ya no se lo pongas.
<Itxshell> XD
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> es que pensaba reinstalarlo
<Vianstak> corriendo
<Vianstak> me dice lo mismo del cd
<Vianstak> que incerte el cd
<dzup> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dzup> le pones un # al principio de la linea donde dice cd-rom
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> pero ya no me deja hacer nada en la terminal
<dzup> te va aparecer edor grafico
<dzup> editor*
<Vianstak> ok
<dzup> solo ponle # a lineas que comienzan con deb cd-rom
<dzup> al inicio de cada linea
<dzup> salvas y sles.
<Vianstak> que es sles?
<dzup> *sales
<Vianstak> ya tengo wifi
<Vianstak> no hice nada despues de gksudo/etc/apt/sources.list
<dzup> si, esa cosa del cd-rom debes de arreglarla asi como te dije
<dzup> debes de*
<dzup> porque te busca paquetes en los cdroms, y ya no quiere eso, comente las lineas que comienzen con deb cd-rom
<Vianstak> pero no lo edite
<dzup> salva, salga y hagase un update y upgrade.
<dzup> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vianstak11> ok conectado dedes wifi
<vianstak11> ahora edito y guardo de todos modos?
<dzup> bien, aun necesita hacer lo de gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vianstak11> ok
<dzup> Solo vaz a comentar (poner un # al principio de cada linea) que comiense con deb cdrom
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> solo viene la primera linea
<Vianstak> las demas dicen deb http:...
<Vianstak> guardo?
<dzup> si, solo las que vea que dice cdrom y guarda y sale
<vianstak11> okk listo
<vianstak11> ahora actualizo
<dzup> ahora actualize: sudo apt-get update
<dzup> y: sudo apt-get upgrade
<vianstak11> ok
<vianstak11> actualizando
<vianstak11> actualizando
<vianstak11> ...
<vianstak11> actualizando
<vianstak11> se detubo
<vianstak11> pero aun no termina
<vianstak11> es normal?
<vianstak11> oksigue
<vianstak11> ya termino
<vianstak11> ahora? que debo hacer?
<vianstak11> dzup, ?
<dzup> Ahora ya esta liso(lista) para el maraton, o ocupa algo mas?
<vianstak11> los extras los puedo instalar de una vez?
<dzup> Si, adelante
<vianstak11> ok
<vianstak11> pues seria todo
<vianstak11> muchas gracias
<vianstak11> me han ayudado muchisimo
<vianstak11> debo reiniciar?
<vianstak11> o sigo con los extras?
<dzup> Vianstak, si no le pidio, no
<vianstak11> okk
<vianstak11> bueno pues gracias de nuevo
<vianstak11> ahi nos estamos viendo
<vianstak11> jejeje
<dzup> Vianstak, Suerte.
<vianstak11> igualmente
<vianstak11> a todos gracias
<Vianstak> gracias
<sisa> hola amigos
<sisa> necesito resolver dos dudas: 1º cual ubuntu es de mas larga duracion 12.04 /12.10 ? cual recomendarian? 2º Hay problemas conocidos con la instalacion junto a win 8? voy a instalar en un toshiba 855-12R
<sisa> hi
<sisa> hola, ayuda con .... 12.04 - 12.10....
<sisa> hola
<sisa> ayuda con u12.04 / u12.10
<sisa> caul version instalar, ambas tienen largo soporte o no?
<palmagro> x
<sisa> hi ayuda para instalar u12.04 junto a un win 8
<sisa> resulta muy rapido el arranque y no entra a la selecccion de dvd,, ya desactive segurity boot y naaa no hay forma de entrar.
<sisa> mientras tanto me estoy danto el palo en google... que parece que tampoco se sabe hacerlo....
<yarinse> alguien pora aki
<yarinse> ji
<yarinse> help
<GridCube> !hi | yarinse
<kubot> yarinse: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<GridCube> !paciencia | yarinse
<kubot> yarinse: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<sisa> kubot: ya lo se... creo que no he exigido naaa...
<kubot> sisa: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<sisa> vitimiti: que hay
<vitimiti> que acabo de descubrir lo que es el desplazamiento natural XDDD
<GridCube> migraciones y eso?
<sisa> hola ayuda con instalacion ubuntu 12 con win 8
<GridCube> sisa, hoy ya te hice una pregunta y nunca respondiste
<GridCube> estas o no usando uefi
<sisa> GridCube: no se que es uefi? entonces no sabria si lo estoy usando o no...
<sisa> lo que intengo es hacer una instalacion como la que se hacian antes de win 8 pero entra tan rapido que no coge f8 ó f2
<GridCube> sisa, uefi reemplazo al BIOS en las computadoras nuevas, es una nueva forma en que las computadoras arrancan
<sisa> vale, tendre que leermelo. pero ya te digo que si lo tiene.
<sisa> es un ordenata toshiba satellite 855 - 12R por tanto si lo lleva
<GridCube> sisa, si pones el cd de ubuntu o el pendrive, no lo levanta?
<sisa> no lo levanta.
<sisa> no va.
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> f11 no te da opciones de booteo?
<sisa> no,
<GridCube> esc? insert?
<sisa> de hecho ordeno a win 8 arrancar desde el cd y no encuentra ningun exe
<GridCube> no tiene que haber ningun exe
<GridCube> estas segura de que grabaste bien el cd?
<sisa> ya se, pero no lee el cd u12.04 ni u12.10
<GridCube> cuando abris el cd, ves un monton de carpetas y archivos?
<sisa> claro, ademas, con ese cd he instalado u12 en otro ordenata.
<sisa> el cd funcioan bien.
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> fijate en el manual de tu computadora como entrar al uefi
<sisa> si hay una opcion al reiniciar win8 con la tecla mayuscula sostenida... que permite entrar en uefi, lo he visto...
<sisa> que cambios hay que hacer ahi?
<GridCube> fijate que diga en algun lado boot order
<GridCube> o algo por el estilo
<sisa> ya, he hecho cambios para que arranque desde el cd pero no obedece...
<GridCube> tenes un pendrive? trata de bootear desde ahi
<sisa> he entrado al bios y he cambiado prioridad de inicio ...cd pero no va...
<GridCube> si, entendi
<sisa> tengo temor con el pendrive pq puede crearm el arranque el el usb aunque ordene otra cosa....
<GridCube> pero no se que pasa, puede ser que el cd esta mal, puede ser que la lectora esta mal
<GridCube> sisa, no, no puede
<GridCube> linux nunca va a hacer algo contrario a loq eu le digas que haga, aun si eso rompe todo y te tira mil advertencias
<sisa> ya lo he reiniciado varias veces y llego a eso....no ...no ...no
<sisa> pero vuelvo , voya comer .. ...
<dzup> si sisa es cuando quieras y ocupes, vete a comer tranquilo, tomate tu coca aqui estaremos ansiosos ayudarlo cuando su amable  persona desee continuar resolviendo su problema, gracias por visitarnos.
<sisa> dzup: me cierran el comedor de estudiante....
<sisa> dzup: ya me tom una coca, pero no los veo...
<sisa> GridCube: hi
<GridCube> hello
<sisa> toy leyedo sobre UEFI...no es mas que pàrticiones que hacen de ar ranque y sustituyen mbr,... ..
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> es un buen lio
<_CaBeTuX_> hola gente!
<_CaBeTuX_> una pregunta... alguien que la tenga clara con rsyslog?
<_CaBeTuX_> principalmente tengo este archivo:
<_CaBeTuX_> http://pastebin.com/wTQSUwHj
<_CaBeTuX_> el cual no funciona como espero... no se donde esta el problema
<_CaBeTuX_> me queme los ojos leyendo y no hay caso
<sisa> o sea que por ahora no se puede instalar ningun linux hasta que este resuelto el pre-gestor de arranque con la venia de microsoft... quien lo diria sancho amigo....
<sisa> http://stellae.usc.es/iesxulianmagarinos/rosamansilla/weblog/1754.html
<sisa> entonces alguien sabe si la iso 12.04 o 12.10 ya traen integrado el grub 2 para salvar las máquinas que tengan activado UEFI Secure Boot. ??
<guampa> sisa: tu maquina es una pc? o una notebook arm?
<sisa> guampa: toshiba satelite 855-12r con win 8 ... uefi.... o sea, jodido...
<guampa> no es arm
<guampa> tiene que poder arrancar con linux sin problemas, aun con uefi
<guampa> es mas, se tendria que poder deshabilitar el arranque seguro desde el setup
<sisa> ya lo he intentado, pero por alguna razon no se desabilita...
<sisa> sinceramente no se de que va el arm voy a leer...
<guampa> sisa: microsoft certifica las notebook como "compatibles con windows 8" de dos modos diferentes, depende si su procesador es familia Intel o ARM
<guampa> los Intel los certifica si incluyen UEFI secure boot, y se permite deshabilitarlo
<sisa> es un intell pero voy a comprobar...
<guampa> los ARM los certifica si incluyen UEFI secure boot, y sin la opcion de deshabilitarlo
<guampa> ya busque, es intel
<guampa> de todos modos si no lo deshabilitas el ultimo ubuntu se instala igualmente en un intel con secure boot habilitado
<guampa> baja la ultima imagen
<sisa> guampa: vale, yo busque los datos en el manual, no me acorde de buscarlo en la web los datos del pc...
<guampa> en la web tambien esta el manual :)
<sisa> en ubuntu hay dos imagenes, 12.04 con 5 años de soporte y 12.10 con dos años, creo que mejor instalo la de moyor soporte...
<guampa> en tu caso te conviene la ultima
<sisa> porque la ultima si solo tiene 2 años de soporte?
<guampa> no por el tema de soporte, sino porque ya trae integrada la compatibilidad con el engendro de UEFI
<guampa> sino tenes que hacer un par de malabares para arrancarlo, igualmente es posible
<sisa> uhmm la 12.04 no la tiene?
<guampa> no tiene soporte directo desde el instalador, no
<guampa> pero se puede hacer andar
<sisa> jo pue es lo que he estado buscando como hacerlo andar y no va...
<sisa> tendre que instalar la de dos añitos de soporte.... y a ver si va...
<guampa> lo que sucedio fue que lo instalaste todo bien y despues no arranco no?
<guampa> tira una error el grub
<sisa> no, que va, es que ni arranca el cd
<guampa> que error te tira?
<sisa> luego, no se por que el 12.10 le metieron 80mg por lo que tienes que quemar en un dvd en vez de un cd de 700mb
<xangua> o puedes usar una memoria usb
<sisa> no lee el disco de arranque, aunque le puse como prioridad arrancar desde el cd, me sale que no hay so.
<guampa> eso no tiene que ver con uefi
<guampa> debe estar mal quemado el cd, probalo en otra computadora a ver si anda
<xangua> parece que un sistema operativo moderno ya no cabe en un cd, el rey ha muerto...que viva el rey!
<guampa> los cd estan desapareciendo como el diskette, ya tienen como 25 años de vida
<sisa> ya... jo pero hubiesen justificao metiendo mas aplicaciones....
<guampa> o mas
<sisa> oye, voy a buscar un tuto para ver como instalo u12.10 en un win8 pc toshiba 855-12R
<guampa> ok
<sisa> guampa: tas por ahi?
<GridCube> !pregunta | sisa
<kubot> sisa: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<SadlyMistaken> acabo de llegar y no te he leido sisa, que preguntabas?
<GridCube> SadlyMistaken, tiene una maquina con uefi que no le quiere bootear discos desde la lectora
<sisa> ahhh he encotrado la forma de entrar al boot tengo la opccion de cambiar  boot mode a uefi-boot o CSM-boot. Aun no he metido el u12.10 se supone que esta version salva lo del uefi boot  Debo cambiarlo o dejar asi el boot?
<SadlyMistaken> GridCube: a, pues lo siento sisa, de ese tema no entiendo nada.
<SadlyMistaken> pero vamos, aquí hay muchos expertos. Espero te puedan ayudar. suerte.
<sisa> vale.. ver si u12.10 salva el tema...
<GridCube> sisa, 12.10 podria ser mejor si
<GridCube> tiene modo uefi cuando estas instalando
<sisa> que no me vaya aparecer la pantalla grub.... 300 veces....
<KvX> hola a todos quiero porner un programa en el arranque automatico pero que se le pasen parametos al arrancar por ejemplo program -c 55 -v 3
<_CaBeTuX_> y cual es el problema?
<KvX> como lo hago
<_CaBeTuX_> ya tenes el programa en "el arranque automatico" ?
<_CaBeTuX_> no se a que te referis con arranque automatico
<_CaBeTuX_> cuando inicia el SO o cuando inicia la interfaz grafica?
<KvX> _CaBeTuX_, el so
<_CaBeTuX_> metelo aca: /etc/rc.local
<KvX> _CaBeTuX_, ok gracias
<_CaBeTuX_> por nada
<invitadoweb2> pregunta como puedo pasar una imagen de cd a un pendrive
<invitadoweb2> estoy usando ubuntu 12.04
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> alguien me puede echar una mano
<nmid00> !pregunta | BreoganGa
<kubot> BreoganGa: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<BreoganGal> tengo problemas para cambiar mi clave de acceso
<BreoganGal> y lo unico que hice fue poner el acceso automatico sin pass y ahora no lo doy puesto como antes
<BreoganGal> pues me dice que no es la clav
<dylan66> la forma de cambiar la contraseña de un usuario es passwd "usuario"
<BreoganGal> aleluya
<BreoganGal> gracias
<BreoganGal> y mira que me comi la cabeza bsucando por hay
<BreoganGal> otra cosa en tty1
<BreoganGal> e de meter mi pass para ser super usuario, pero me da error, por eso intente quitarle la clave alli por si hay se me iba
<GSMgsm> eso n es un . 02 o mas bien dicho un  ( punto , cero  dos) y es igual a X
<BreoganGal> esto va por mi?
<dylan66> en tty
<dylan66> primero escribes tu nombre de usuario
<dylan66> luego tu contraseña de usuario
<dylan66> luego su y luego contraseña de root
<GSMgsm> no no me ekivoke de ventana
<fzeta> joer dylan66, cómo sabes xD
<dylan66> xd fzeta
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-13
<atenea> :)
<lycan> una netbook soporta ubuntu?
<seigor-35> lycam Si
<NaN123> Cómo puedo establecer una conexión para tranferencia ftp entre dos equipos con ubuntu 12.04
<dylan66> con vsftpd como servidor y desde nautilus en el cliente
<NaN123> si
<NaN123> la conexión queda establecida pero cuando intento conectar desde el cliente me pide nuevamente contraseña. ¿qué estoy haciendo mal?
<Mexicainvexed> tambien con el navegador (el que sea), asi: ftp://user:passwd@server.tdl
<dylan66> hay que configurar vsftpd.conf
<NaN123> sabe qué lineas debo configurar??
<NaN123> me dice login incorrecto!
<NaN123> pero cuando hago ftp hacia el mismo equipo funciona bien!
<dylan66> listen=yes
<dylan66> local_enable=YES
<NaN123> en todos los equipos que quiera conectar o solamente en el servidor!
<NaN123> ?
<NaN123> Los dos que me dice ya estan activados
<NaN123> estan como dice
<dylan66> en el servidor
<NaN123> ya configure el archivo y nada!
<dylan66> anonymous_enable=YES
<NaN123> ahora el cliente me dice connection refused!
<dylan66> anon_root=/home/usuario/FTP
<dylan66> FTP es el nombre de la carpeta q compartes
<vart> buenas noches, le puedo ayudar en algo con la conf del ftp
<NaN123> siiii
<dylan66> el puerto 21 debe estar abierto
<vart> q problemas tienes?
<NaN123> anon_root    o anon_mkdir
<NaN123> vart: necesito conectar dos equipos (sin modem) para realizar transferencias de archivos mediante ftp
<dylan66> yo tengo como te pase
<NaN123> según entiendo hasta ahora para ftp necesito que un equipo sea servidor y el otro cliente
<dylan66> los equipos estan en la misma red local?
<vart> Nan123: de manera anonima supongo no?
<NaN123> cuando conecto el cable a los dos equipos aparece que la conexion esta establecida, pero cuando hago ftp://user:password@server no conecta ni de pc1 a pc2 ni vicerversa, pero cuando lo hago hacia si mismos la conexión es exitosa y puedo visualizar los archivos.
<NaN123> vart: No,  (creo)
<NaN123> dylan66: si los dos equipos los quiero conectar directamente, mediante un cable trenzado.
<vart> ps antes de conectarte por el ftp deberas comprobar q los equipos estan en la misma red
<NaN123> vart: cómo hago eso?
<vart> bueno, como exactamente tienes conectados los dos equipos?  con un cable utp?
<NaN123> si
<vart> y es un cable utp cruzado?
<NaN123> si
<vart> entonces tienes q configurar manualmente las pc
<vart> pc1) ip=192.168.10.100 255.255.255.0
<vart> pc2) ip=192.168.10.101 255.255.255.0
<vart> y asi estas quedan en la misma red si se podran "ver"
<NaN123> en edicion de red -> ajustes de ipv4 ???
<vart> exacto y selecionas la opcion manual
<NaN123> editarlasconexiones->redcableada->ajustesdeipv4->manual->......
<vart> > editarlasconexiones->redcableada->ajustesdeipv4
<vart> en las opciones de esa pestaña seleciona el metodo manual
<vart> NaN123: me explique?
<NaN123> si
<NaN123> 22:07:23 - NaN123: pc1 -> 192...........
<NaN123> 22:07:32 - NaN123: pc2 ->192.........101
<NaN123> 22:07:36 - NaN123: que más hago
<NaN123> hey!
<NaN123> vart????
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches
<vart> buenas noches
<NaN123> chilicuil: Buenas noches
<chilicuil> hola NaN123 , vart =)
<vart> holaa chilicuil
<NaN123> chilicuil: tu nick es chistoso, trae muchas ies
<vart> NaN123: jajaja verdad que si
<chilicuil> o_O'
<NaN123> ¡O_o¡
<ivedci89> y nos molestamos mutuamente sin llegar a nada
<NaN123> ivedci89: ??
<ivedci89> y por lo general el usuario local del servidor gana en el control del computador, necesito desactivar las entradas de teclado y mouse
<chilicuil> ???
<ivedci89> tengo un servidor ssh y vnc que comparte con otras personas, y de vez en cuendo necesito entrar por VNC a hacer un par de cositas por unos pocos minutos, pero tengo a gente usando el equipo y nos molestamos mutuamente sin llegar a nada y por lo general el usuario local del servidor gana en el control del computador, necesito desactivar las entradas de teclado y mouse... temporalmente, pero... cómo hacerlo? uso ubuntu 12.04, vino-server, ssh, unity 2D.
<ivedci89> en mi epoca windowsera, tenia el realvnc que podia configurarle el servidor para que bloqueara teclado y mouse del server si un cliente vnc se conectaba en modo control, no asi si era en solo vision
<ivedci89> tengo esto, es lo mas cercano: pero claramente ya no funciona pues ahora es unity: http://tecnicoslinux.com.ar/archives/1868
<chilicuil> ivedci89: aumm, puedes utilizar otro programa en lugar de gnome-screensaver.., por ejemplo i3lock, también podrias probar con otro software de vnc que mantenga funcionando el bloqueo de entrada en el servidor
<ivedci89> i3lock que es?
<chilicuil> ivedci89: un software para bloquear la pantalla
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> [personal]   la verdad, por un lado me encanta... pero a veces se detesta unity, ma ha traido dolores de cabeza varias veces
<ivedci89> Gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> ivedci89: aumm, pues sip, es diferente en algunos aspectos =(, espero que te funcione
<chilicuil> ivedci89: otra cosa.., en el script del tutorial que pasaste, para habilitar nuevamente la pantalla, se utiliza gnome-screensaver con la opcion '-d', en el caso de i3lock, no existe tal cosa.., pero puedes terminarlo $ killall i3lock
<ivedci89> ah buenisimo!!!
<ivedci89> creo que habria llegado a la mmisma concluccn pero es buena saberlo de antes!
<ivedci89> GRACIAS
<ivedci89> en realidad, ya solucione el asunto de las molestias, pues converse con los usuarios locales.. y me entendieron que si ven moverse cosas solas soy yo, y dejen de usarlo un momento, pero estoy buscando el modo igual porque podria servirme en el futuro en una empresa tal vez o como el tutorial en un aula...
<ivedci89> por cierto, GRAAAcias a la gente que diseño ubuntuONE y tomboy!!! gracias a eso acumulo muuucho "conocimiento.." que me es utilisimo
<chilicuil> lol ivedci89, jeje, bueno, hay varias soluciones =)
<chilicuil> ivedci89: el dia de apreciacion del desarrollor de ubuntu es el 20 de este mes, tal vez quieras entrar ese dia a #ubuntu-dev o a #ubuntu-motu y dejarles un 'you rock guys'
<ivedci89> es buena!!!
<ivedci89> va a las alarmas!!! jeje
<ivedci89> estoy en primer año de ing computacion... y convivo alli en la facultad con fanaticos de ubuntu y gnu/linux como yo... es muuy satisfactorio
<ivedci89> estoy a medio entrometer con el centro estudiantil, asi que.. lo haré publico
<ivedci89> ;)
<chilicuil> cool ivedci89!
<ivedci89> mas o menos la mitad de los pibes siguen en el ansuelo de güindou$ pero yo le she instalado ya a a dos chicos el ubuntu 12.04
<chilicuil> en mi escuela no saben de mi doble personalidad, muahaha }=), no hay muchas personas interesadas en el tema =(
<ivedci89> uhhh que maaal
<chilicuil> wowow, felicidades ivedci89
<ivedci89> dales tu "evangelio"  (tipo wikinciclopedia)
<ivedci89> abrite!!! contales, mostrales todo lo que eres capaz de hacer...
<ivedci89> algo que les atrae es el ontorno grafdico y lo maleable de el...
<ivedci89> el aircrack les da muucha curiosidad
<chilicuil> nop, me da miedo T_T, no quiero que me vean raro ¬¬, pueden ser muy crueles u.u
<ivedci89> no temas"""" http://www.ministros.org/la-biblia-dice-mas-de-350-no-temas/
<chilicuil> hhahaha
<ivedci89> demostrales que sos mas listo que ellos, y tambien mostrales que queres que sean como vos y quieres enseñarles y veras que te respetan jajaja
<ivedci89> por mas freekes que seamos
<dzup> forever alone
<chilicuil> ojala tuviera tanto coraje como tu ivedci89 =P, la verdad, prefiero hablar de ubuntu y organizar cosas de ese estilo fuera de la universidad, no me vayan a agarrar de pringao
<ivedci89> jajaja
<ivedci89> que estudias?
<chilicuil> informatica ivedci89 =), pero mi pasion es el desarrollo de ubuntu y su comunidad.., creo que tengo problemas =_=
<dzup> esta estudiando "forever alone version ubuntu"
<ivedci89> [sanamente] JAJAJAJAJAJA
<chilicuil> dzup: eh!
<dzup> a las chavas hablales bonito al feisbuk, dale like a todo que ponen, :)
<dzup> no les gustan las versiones frikis
<chilicuil> no es bueno generalizar dzup, seguro habra alguna que si, ahi tienes a nixie pixel
<Gus81> buenas
<Gus81> quiero instalar Daisy Dock, que version debería instalar? https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<Gus81> Uso Kubuntu 12.04 pero tengo KDE 4.9 (de Kubuntu 12.10)
<Gus81> o sea, instalo la versión para kubuntu 12.04 o para kubuntu 12.10 ?
<Gus81> hay alguien??
<chilicuil> hola Gus81, si tienes kde 4.9, sugeriria que fueras con la version para 12.10
<xangua> si agregas un ppa básicamente estás por tu cuenta
<Gus81> si, de entrada me daba problemas la version 4.9, no sabia como volver a la 4.8 pero ahora anda bien y uso kde 4.9
<ivedci89> (02:24:00) ivedci89: bueno, chilicuil si vos queres venirte.. avisame siempre tengo el mismo ususario.. sabes. la semana que viene empiezan las inscripciones
<ivedci89> (02:24:39) ivedci89: Yo me voy a dormir porque aca son las 2:24am
<Gus81> o sea que no importa que use kubuntu 12.04, si tengo kde 4.9 instalo la version para kubuntu 12.10 ?
<xangua> Gus81: si agregas el ppa el paquete que instalarás será el que proporcione el ppa para la versión de tu distro
<xangua> o sea ubuntu 12.04
<NOSIDE> saludos
<Gus81> xangua: ahh buenisimo, gracias!!!
<Gus81> chilicuil: gracias!!
<NOSIDE> info
<chilicuil> hola NOSIDE o/
<NOSIDE> chilicuil, saludos
<GSMgsm> de repente  navegando por la red youtube viendo tutoriaes, se me a ido la voz¿
<GSMgsm> alguien sabe?
<GSMgsm> dzup , sabes algo de eso?
<GSMgsm> no escucho nada en youtube sigue el video , e puesto mis  viedos con vlc y tampoko escucho nada?
<GSMgsm> !!!!
<dzup> hmm
<GSMgsm> no tiene nada quever con aber entrado a un link (enllace)
<dzup> GSMgsm, abre terminal, ejecute: amixer set Master 100 unmute
<dzup> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<dzup> escucha algo?
<GSMgsm> si si
<Gus81> estoy leyendo que Daisy Dock ya no esta en desarrollo, hay algun dock nativo de KDE que se siga desarrollando y actualizando, de manera que no quede obsoleto?
<sisa> hola wenas, alguien por aqui que me heche una manita pa intalar ubuntu 12.10 en un sistema uefi con win 8 portatil toshiba, satellite C855-21M
<yarinse> hola wenas, alguien por aqui que me heche una manita pa intalar ubuntu 12.10 en un sistema uefi con win 8 portatil toshiba, satellite C855-21M
<yarinse> http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u1.JPG
<yarinse> http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u2.JPG
<yarinse> http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u3.JPG
<nmid00> Hola yarinse
<nmid00> halles estubiste por aqui verdad
<yarinse> nmid00: que tal..
<yarinse> yesssss
<yarinse> pero naaa no doy con el problemmm
<nmid00> descargaste el 12.10 para probar
<nmid00> bien
<nmid00> como realizaste la intalacion
<yarinse> aun no lo he instalado...
<yarinse> porque al arrancar desde el cd no va... por tanto ejecute desde el dvd el archivo wibi y 3 opcciones.... me instalo algo al inicio.... pero luego pantallazo u2
<nmid00> desde el cd no te lo tomo
<nmid00> el arranque del cd no tiene que ver con la seguridad de uefi
<yarinse> no... ta fastidiando uefi lo que no se es si cambiar en el setup u3 a u4.JPG
<nmid00> cuando le cambias el boot no te arranca el win8
<yarinse> no he cambiado el boot ... porque aun estoy preguntando por ahi si cambio el boot puedo fuastidiar todo el arranque...
<yarinse> no se mucho de la uefi
<nmid00> yarinse, por supuesto que se puede fastidiar el arranque completo ya que haun no es una ciencia esacta la instalacion de software libre bajo uefi
<nmid00> pero si no se realiza a la ligera puede que todo salga en orden
<yarinse> pa que tengas una idea.... una manita pa intalar ubuntu 12.10 en un sistema uefi con win 8 portatil toshiba, satellite C855-21M
<dzup> yarinse, ese es un nombresotote de dominio
<free-beer> saludos genteses
<chakal^-^> hola free-beer
<yarinse> dzup: ehh?
<free-beer> Alerta, hay un virus poderosísimo que está afectando a todos los sistemas sin distinción, no se conoce antivirus y sus efectos pueden llegar a ser irreversibles
<guampa> !spam free-beer
<kubot> free-beer: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<free-beer> incluso a veces llega al extremo de afectar el hardware
<free-beer> guampa, ¡es en serio!
<guampa> terminala ya
<free-beer> dicho virus se llama Usuario Descuidado
<dzup> kick him
<free-beer> por favor estemos pendientes de lo que hacemos y siempre tengamos respaldo de todo
<free-beer> guampa es sólo una advertencia que quise hacer con algo de humor, me acaba de pasar algo muy desagradable, no quise ofender ni molestar
<guampa> no fue gracioso
<guampa> los chistes, especialmente de este tipo, y cualquier otra cosa no relacionada con soporte, a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<free-beer> ok, mis disculpas si alguien se sintió ofendido o atacado
<free-beer> bueh, me retiro; hablamos lueguito
<abailarri> hola a todos
<abailarri> tengo problemas con mi ubuntu 12.04
<abailarri> he instalado ubuntu tweak y le he dado a limpiar
<abailarri> me ha limpiado supestamente los kernels viejos
<abailarri> pero al reiniciar el pc, aunque veo el grub correctamente
<abailarri> no me inicia ubuntu?
<abailarri> se habrá cargado el tweak el kernel?
<chakal^-^> es posible abailarri algo raro ha pasado hay, mete el cd/dvd/usb de ubuntu y inicia con el para recuperar el grub
<abailarri> chakal^-^: como te digo, el grub lo veo bien, puedo elegir entre los varios SO que tengo instalados
<abailarri> pero si selecciono ubuntu
<abailarri> se queda la pantalla en negro bastante rato y no inicia nada
<chakal^-^> prueba en modo rescate
<GridCube> abailarri, entra en modo de recuperacion, logea como root, y hace un sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chakal^-^> asi al menos ves los mensjaes
<GridCube> si te falta el kernel el ubuntu-desktop va a corregir el error
<abailarri> GridCube: eso me borrará los archivos que tengo en ese ubuntu?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> es un install
<abailarri> ok, probaré
<GridCube> agrega cosas
<GridCube> si no estan
<chakal^-^> o un apt-get -f install
<chakal^-^> supuestamente te metera paquetes incompletos o con falta de dependencias
<guest-Ur7eZG> problema con aipot
<guest-Ur7eZG> conecto ipod memeto al usb y copio y pego las canciones , pero luego no funcionan alguien sabe el formato
<guest-Ur7eZG> conecto ipod , meto el usb y copio y pego las canciones pero luego  no funciona
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias =)
<nmid00> chilicuil, que onda todo viento
<MrTulias> Buenas noches ;)
<chilicuil> hola nmid00, MrTulias ~.~
<Gus81> hola, alguien sabe que dock esta más actualizado o que se suiga desarrollando, de manera que no quede obsoleto para Kubuntu 12.04 ?
<redcat> hola buenas
<redcat> quien esta familiarisado con hiren bot
<nandof> Gus81: ¿para Kubuntu 12.04? no entender. Pero si quieres un buen dock que se actualiza bastante puedes usar Cairo Dock
<redcat> o tint2
<mimecar> redcat, tiene relación con ubuntu?
<redcat> hola :D
<redcat> no tiene relacion con ninguna distribucion de linux en especifico mime
<redcat> :)
<GridCube> !ot | redcat
<kubot> redcat: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> si la duda no tiene relación con ubuntu pregunta en offtopic
<redcat> offtopic asi se llama el canal
<redcat> oks gracias
<redcat> y disculpen :D
<GSMgsm> ayuda
<GSMgsm> mi portatil
<GSMgsm> a estado a solas
<GSMgsm> con un informatiko
<mimecar> eso es un problema?
<GSMgsm> puede aber instalado algo?
<GSMgsm> no me fio mucho
<GSMgsm> tengo ubuntu
<GSMgsm> se que si fuera windows seria un problemaa weii
<mimecar> puede hacer cualquier cosa
<luisgrin> hola necesito saber como abrir un puerto ejemplo 8080 para el server de python
<dzup> no lo ocupas abrir
<dzup> usa localtunnel
<luisgrin> localtunnel ? y como es eso perdon
<dzup> sudo apt-get install ruby ruby1.8-dev rubygems1.8 libopenssl-ruby
<dzup> sudo gem install localtunnel
<dzup> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<dzup> sudo localtunnel -k ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub 80
<dzup> les das el url que te sale a tu gente y ya
<luisgrin> perdon, pero no existe esa localtunnel como comando o si?
<luisgrin> local tunnel separado diras? :)
<dzup> porque el server http de python me imagino quieres compartir una carpeta asi de rapido, si quieres algo mas robusto fijate en apache o lighthttp etc
<luisgrin> perdon localtunnel es un comando python?
<dzup> luisgrin, a lo que voy es que no amerita que abras tu router para el servidor de python porque no es seguro, usa eso y cuando termines de transferir lo que quieras matalo con ctrl c
<luisgrin> no lo abro para el server python es solo para red local
<luisgrin> y es una pIII que queremos usar para aprender a usar django
<dzup> localtunnel es ruby y usa un servicio de localtunnel.com el cual permite que publiques un servidor http sin tocar tu router y es publico, cualquier persona que pases tu direccion puede ver tu maquina
<luisgrin> ahhhh no sabia!
<mimecar> no es un poco exagerado para abrir un puerto en red local?
<luisgrin> mimecar:  eso creo :) solo quiero probar mi nuevo django :)
<dzup> uispython -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080
<dzup> luisgrin, python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080   <-- http://localhost *clic
<luisgrin> ok ok :)
<dzup> mimecar, pense que queria tocar su router, si es asi luisgrin  nomas local usa el ultimo comando y mate.
<luisgrin> uso normalmente php y mysql .. no estoy acostumbrado a manejar cosas del linux y de laseguridad lo mio es la db y la logica de negocio, perdon y gracias
<GSMgsm> ayuda
<dzup> ese python -m SimpleHTTPServer   <--no te va ejecutar ni perl, php , solo te va mandar html
<GSMgsm> acabo de iniciar analisss
<GSMgsm> con el clama v
<GSMgsm> y a encontrado
<GSMgsm> 3 amenszas
<luisgrin> anda!
<mimecar> GSMgsm, en tus particiones de ubuntu?
<GSMgsm> si
<luisgrin> es decir  entra a http://192.168.0.15:8000
<GSMgsm> a sido el informatico seguro,
<GSMgsm> venia con un ipod
<dzup> luisgrin, python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000
<luisgrin> solo que no ejecuta el python
<dzup> luisgrin, no ejecuta ningun cgi
<luisgrin> claro
<luisgrin> no uso cgi, no los se usar
<luisgrin> me imagino q falta configuracion
<dzup> luisgrin, solo te publica la carpeta donde ejecutaste el comando, si ocupas otra debes hacer cd path/a/carpeta   es "simple"
<luisgrin> el tema es asi ... estoy en una red local y en 192.168.0.15 tengo un ubuntu 10 server al que le instale ahora el django ... segun las pruebas que indica el django esta bien ...
<luisgrin> ok vere
<GSMgsm> luisngris ese link que es
<GSMgsm> con ip y puerto?
<GSMgsm> las 3 amenazas  puedes flipar son archivos zip de drivers de windows... los tenia en descargas!!!
<mimecar> GSMgsm, seguro que no los has descargado tu?
<luisgrin> GSMgsm: ese link es en mi red interna
<luisgrin> no creo q pueda afectarte salvo q tengas la misma
<GSMgsm> sii esos son descarhgas mias,,
<GSMgsm> pero ya analize y no encontro nada
<GSMgsm> eso es lo extraño
<mimecar> si son descargas tuyas tu has bajado los virus
<mimecar> borralos y problema solucionado
<GSMgsm> no son virus
<GSMgsm> son de la pagina oficial
<GSMgsm> drivers
<mimecar> virus / amenazas lo que quieras
<GSMgsm> estan en zip
<GSMgsm> como puedo enviar un ink
<GSMgsm> con la captura de las amenzas
<mimecar> GSMgsm, las dudas tienen relación con ubuntu?
<GSMgsm> si
<GSMgsm> eestoy en ubuntu
<GSMgsm> por eso te digo
<mimecar> has descargado unos archivos de windows dudosos que no son para ubuntu
<mimecar> no afectan a ubuntu
<luisgrin> lo mio era nada mas por el tema de puertos... el resto es tema server python djangop etc gracias lo mismo
<GSMgsm> no se como de la pagina oficial packardell unos drivers para la makina virtual qe descarge  ,me los a detectado oi como amenza ,
<GSMgsm> ok
<GSMgsm> ok vale
<mimecar> clamav es un antivirus sencillo, puedes tener falsos positivos
<GSMgsm> que quiere decir-->  estado
<GSMgsm> PUA.Packed .PECompact-1
<GSMgsm> y setupExeSection
<mimecar> el compresor que han usado
<GSMgsm> Upx-57???
<mimecar> tus dudas ya no son de ubuntu, son de windows
<GSMgsm> aber que estoy en ubuntu, la makina virtua es de w7 , pero no la tengo ni encendida, estoy en la carpeta descargas de ubuntu y eso es lo queme a detectado...
<GSMgsm> de todas maneras , alguien sabe un canal de windows para preguntar esoto???
<shol> hola gente, necesito una mano
<mimecar> GSMgsm, estas en ubuntu, lo que has descargado afecta a windows, no a ubuntu
<shol> se rompio mi ubuntu 12.04
<shol> cuando lanzo el gestor de actualizaciones no arranca, me dice que ya hay otro proceso como apt-get o aptitud andando pero recien prendo la notebook
<mimecar> shol, eso no es que se ha roto tu ubuntu
<shol> y que paso entonces?
<shol> como lo soluciono?
<mimecar> ubuntu está buscando actualizaciones en segundo plano
<mimecar> no tienes que hacer nada
<dzup> !offtopic > GSMgsm
<kubot> GSMgsm: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<shol> cuando intento actualizar desde terminal tampoco me deja
<mimecar> shol, el sistema ya te avisará cuando tengas actualizaciones
<mimecar> no tienes que hacer nada
<shol> bien
<shol> gracias
<Varotone> mimecar: eso es asi siempre?
<mimecar> el que?
<Varotone> no podría ser que se hubiese quedado bloqueado /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<mimecar> puede ser, pero lo más probable es que esté buscando cosas en segundo plano
<shol> ese cartel me salta, el que dice Varotone
<shol> mimecar - te decia que me salta el cartel que dice Varotone
<Varotone> shol: déjalo un rato por si es lo que dice mimecar
<Varotone> si no, tiene solución fácil
<shol> como?
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-14
<sisa> hola, ayuda para despejar una duda con la instalacion u12.10 : que dispositivo selecciono para instalar el cargador de arranque: en un win 8 con uefi ?
<sisa> dev/sda no?
<nmid00> sisa como estas
<sisa> nmid00: hola.. que tal, aki intalando ubuntu por fin en el toshiba... a ver si too sale bien...
<nmid00> te reconocio uefi
<nmid00> quemaste el dvd
<sisa> si, se trataba de eso, que 64 bit por eso no arrancaba...
<nmid00> Ok
<nmid00> por donde vas
<sisa> ahora lo estoy instalando... parti el disco en 2 , una de 150 (50 /; 8 swap; 92 home) gb para instalar u12.1 y esta instalando
<sisa> a ver
<sisa> ta instalando...
<nmid00> bien!!!
<sisa> pero como cres que se comportara el arranque?
<sisa> igual como lo venia haciendo antes de uefi?
<nmid00> con un GRUB2 Super mejorado
<sisa> nmid00: la duda que tenia era donde instalar el arranque, yo lo deje donde selecciono la instalacion misma. o sea, dev/sda...
<sisa> ahh GRUB2 vale...
<nmid00> U12.10 a cambio de 12.04 realizo barios cambios para uefi
<nmid00> en la 12.04 habia que tocar un par de cositas
<sisa> la verdad es que necesio guindos para los cad y otras aplicacines que no van bien en ubuntu, pero normalmente toy usando ubuntu...
<sisa> si, me imagino... pero mejor no complicarse...
<nmid00> todo no se puede en la vida!! lamentablemente
<sisa> ha terminado la instalacion...
<nmid00> asi me dijo ex!
<sisa> jo...
<nmid00> jajajaja
<nmid00> sisa, arriba ese animo que paso el sufrimiento "arranco"
<sisa> pos ta ahi que se ha quedao pensando, tiro el dvd pero ni se apaga ni pasa naaa...
<nmid00> aguarda!
<nmid00> lo instalaste con soporte uefi en la opcion erdad
<nmid00> verdad
<sisa> como con soporte uefi?
<nmid00> ho ho
<sisa> me daba tres opciones... ver u, instlar u, y no recuerdo la otra...
<sisa> no arranco....
<nmid00> en la opcion deberia aber salifo instalar con soporte uefi al reconocerlo
<sisa> jo, lo apague, y volvi a encender y solo me aparece ubuntu.... parece que me he cargado win 8
<sisa> o sea debi seleccionar eso...
<nmid00> arranco bien ubuntu
<sisa> si, arranco bien... pero  no hay opcion de seleccionar SO
<nmid00> !!??
<sisa> nmid00:  que debo hacer... volver a instalarlo?
<sisa>  y seleccionar con soporte. uefi?
<nmid00> dame un chiquitin que lo arregamos
<nmid00> arranca nuebamente el dvd y corrobora con que intalacion lo realisaste porfa
<sisa> vale...
<sisa> lo arranco con el dvd y me da 4 opciones: 1-try ubuntu without install. 2- install ubuntu. 3-OEM install(for manufactuers). 4- check dis for defects
<sisa> yo seleccione la 2-
<nmid00> apreta Ctrl+Alt+T
<nmid00> sali la consola
<sisa> deberia haber seleccionado la 4?
<sisa> no pasanaa con ctrl+alt+T
<nmid00> cuando te solicito crear la particion que opcion te dio
<nmid00> recuerdas
<sisa> ahh par consola.. vale...
<sisa> pos me dio instalar usando todo el hd; una opcion check -(no recuerdo...)
<nmid00> ok ingresemos en ubuntu
<nmid00> me avisas cuando arranque
<sisa> deberia haber algo por ineternet para
<sisa> mira justo esta aqui lo que me salio... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzSjw1p6SRQ
<sisa> en el min. 58...
<nmid00> estas dentro
<sisa> ya toy en la consola...
<sisa> si
<nmid00> ok verifiquemos la instalacion
<sisa> con que instruccion le doy en la consola par verificar instalacion..
<nmid00> dmesg | grep 'EFI: mem' >/dev/null && echo "Installed in EFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode"
<nmid00> te verificara el modo intalado
<sisa> pera..
<sisa> que problema habria volver a instalar... claro es que ya creo un arranque...
<sisa> voy a tener ue entrar con recuperar el sistema con los discos y volver a empeza... el p roblema es si podra quitar el arranque...
<nmid00> podemos instala boot-repair para verificar el grub
<nmid00> sisa si win 8 esta instalado en modo uefi ubuntu debe se instalado en modo uefi
<nmid00> tenes los discos de recuperacion de win8
<sisa> claro, me supuse que ubuntu sabia lo que hacia... y habia reconocido win 8
<nmid00> es inteligente pero no tiene IA "todavia"
<nmid00> :)
<nmid00> ponle humor para que no sea una experiencia tortuosa
<nmid00> sisa que estas haciendo
<sisa> escribiendo la instruccion.. me ha devuelto installed in legacy mode
<sisa> si, espero que funcionen...
<nmid00> se intalo en modo normal
<sisa> si hacen falta...
<sisa> no se instalo en modo efi...
<sisa> tonces...?
<nmid00> podemos intalar boot-repair
<sisa> en el ubuntu o quemar un cd?
<nmid00> en ubuntu
<sisa> a ver si boot repair entiende lo de uefi...
<sisa>  tengo boot manager?
<sisa> ese vale?
<nmid00> que te muestra
<sisa> bpera.. que ta progreso..
<sisa> pos activar y descripcion...
<sisa> varios codigos... keneloops, pppd-dns,
<sisa> scrip de inicio y apagado...
<sisa> el boot repair no me aparece en los repos...
<sisa> centro de soft..
<nmid00> aguarda..te hago un consulta
<nmid00> hoy en la mañana verificaste la bieo recordas en que modo estaba arrancando
<nmid00> estaba buenta en modo uifi verdad
<yalo> si asi es.---
<sisa> asi es , taba en modo uefi..
<sisa> de hecho hay una imagen...
<sisa> http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u3.JPG
<nmid00> ok
<sisa> que hago? voy por los discos de recuperacion...
<sisa> no hay otra...
<nmid00> instalemos boot-repai para verificar si lebantamos win8
<sisa> como se escribe..
<nmid00> tenes internet en esta maquina
<sisa> no ta en el centro soft boot-repair
<sisa> si
<GSMgsm> hola
<GSMgsm> aber
<GSMgsm> meto el cd en una torre de mi amigo para instalarle ubuntu pero no me arranca
<yalo> de hecho esta es el toshiba...
<yalo> nmid00: donde tan los repos para instalar boot-repair?
<GSMgsm> ya esta
<nmid00> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<GSMgsm> era el teclado usb no funcionaba,
<GSMgsm> hola buenas
<GSMgsm> estoy instaland xubuntu , no me responden en el canal  este , asi que aber si alguien tiene la solucion
<GSMgsm> voy a configuracion , lenguaje y tira a descargame algo , perofalla , me da error alguien sabe alguna otra manera de ponerlo en spanish
<GSMgsm> gracias
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> algien me puede ayudar en algo ?
<Gus81> hola, quisiera un buen dock que se actualice con frecuencia para KDE, que no sea el cairo dock ya que no es nativo de KDE y me trajo algunos problemas en Kubuntu 12.04
<ignacio_> gus
<ignacio_> as provado avant windows navegator?
<Gus81> no, es un dock?
<ignacio_> si
<Gus81> no lo conocia, ahora lo veo
<zxul> alguien esta familiarizado con hirens boot
<ignacio_> me pueden ayudar con un problema? instale lubuntu 12.04 todo perfecto pero el soniso esta re mal
<zxul> mm mira chamo pues yo tuve un problema similar con debian
<zxul> nose si te pueda ayudar esto
<GSMgsm> oigan eestoy en lamakina de un amigo instalandolle xubuntu
<zxul> pero hay dos cosas que pueden ser
<zxul> el driver de tu procesador
<zxul> que tengas que instalarlo
<GSMgsm> tiene 512 mb de ram, cuanto le pongo al swap???
<zxul> o cambiar el programa de lector de sonido
<zxul> de pulse a also
<ignacio_> esq el sonido se escucha
<ignacio_> pero no lo puedo cambiar
<zxul> cuanto te marca la maquina gsmgs
<GSMgsm> swap para xubuntu??? (512 mb de Ram)? alguien me contesta
<zxul> yo le puse creo que 4
<tkw_one_malo> todos los swap es mejor ponerlos de 2Gb o 1Gb si es que no hay mucho espacio en disco
<zxul> ponle dos chamo a la sqap
<zxul> swap
<GSMgsm> 160 gb dhado esa marca xd) modelo
<GSMgsm> a2500H, que no le sirve la lectora de dvd, quiero instalar xp y tengo una lectora externa marca space modelo DH9N, el problema es que desde la bios le habilito para que primero inicie  desde USB FDD pero no botea, ya entre desde el menú de boteo  y no me aparece la lectora externa solo me aparece el disco duro y isco duro , le puesto 1gb swap , 30 gb
<zxul> ajam
<GSMgsm> perdon
<GSMgsm> jajaajaj
<tkw_one_malo> todos los swap es mejor ponerlos de 2Gb ..... o 1Gb si es que no hay mucho espacio en disco
<GSMgsm> ok
<ignacio_> lo cambio pero sige estando en el volumen mas o menos bajo pero se escucha, cuando abro el administrador de socnido me dice 'error necesita instalar uan aplicacion para configurar el sonido (pavucontrol, alsamixer..)' e tratado con los 2 pero no funciona
<zxul> hey gsmgsm no te abre el grub o como
<zxul> te lo botea
<tkw_one_malo> el swap solo se usa para copiar listas de ficheros ficheros ... de resto creo que no tiene utilidad
<GSMgsm> me a puesto , restart key botton
<GSMgsm> y me a tokado formatear otra vez
<zxul> si estas instalando windows y linux en una maquina comienza con linux y luego windows
<zxul> que diga
<zxul> al revez windows y luego linux
<GSMgsm> no  windows
<GSMgsm> tranki
<ju4nk42012> Saludos amigos ubunteros
<ju4nk42012> Tengo una consulta ojala me puedan apoyar
<zxul> buena noche juank
<GSMgsm> lo voy acer de la sigiente manera, --> dev/sd1 swap 2gb -----> sda2 (ex4) 30gb punto montaje  /     --> sd3 (ext4 punto montaje   /home) 129gb ,,eso  esta bien , respondan y le doy click.. gracias
<zxul> m ya se lo quieres hacer pero ni idea para mi se ve bien pero haber que dice la gente del canal
<zxul> yo nunca lo hice sorry
<GSMgsm> y todo tipo de la nueva particion primaria, y ubicacion de a nueva particion --> al principio de este espacio
<nandof> GSMgsm: te sugeriría usaras una partición con 300 MB para /boot. Y lo que es swap y boot puedes usar partición lógica
<GSMgsm> el sistema tiene 512mb ram y 160 gb
<GSMgsm> aboot que e pongo??
<GSMgsm> nandof
<GSMgsm> ex4?
<nandof> sí GSMgsm con ext4
<GSMgsm> ok ya esta
<GSMgsm> aber si no me toka formatear otra vez
<dzup> GSMgsm, mete / y swap y dejate de faenas
<GSMgsm> esta formateando ya
<GSMgsm> le di apais
<GSMgsm> y todo
<dzup> ok
<zxul> jajja faena
<dzup> para otra vez metes swap / /home  y ya, segun vi no vaz a hacer ni server ni tener windows ni nada, asi que para que te complicas
<ju4nk42012> Resulta que tengo una toshiba l745-sp4142cl pero al inciiar mi ubuntu 12.04 quiero activar la red inalambrica
<ju4nk42012> y no me funcionan las teclas FN
<ju4nk42012> por lo tanto no puedo ejecutar las teclas fn+f8
<ju4nk42012> y no puedo activar la wifi
<ju4nk42012> alguien ha pasado por lo mismo
<GSMgsm> no entiendo lo que dicecs,,,
<GSMgsm> pero nose si se podra con el teclado virtual
<GSMgsm> aber qe te dice la gente
<zxul> no te agarra la señal
<ju4nk42012> no me entiendes?
<zxul> o como
<ju4nk42012> sorry quizas no me se explicar
<ju4nk42012> mi wifi esta desactivada sin embargo si reconoce la tarjeta es una atheros
<ju4nk42012> Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<ju4nk42012> pero cuando trato de iniciar
<ju4nk42012> Operación imposible por estar la radiofrecuencia desactivada
<ju4nk42012> asumo porque en esta laptop siempre es necesario activar la wifi con la tecla FN + F8 es lo que hacia en win7
<ju4nk42012> pero en ubuntu no me funcionas las teclas FN
<ju4nk42012> por lo tanto no puedo activar la wifi
<ju4nk42012> y el teclado virtual tampoco me funciona
<dzup> su wifi no tiene boton para prender ywifi y se activa combinando Fn y F6, eso quiere decir
<ju4nk42012> asi es dzup
<ju4nk42012> alguien tiene idea?
<ju4nk42012> hey amigos
<dzup> ju4nk42012, abre una terminal y ejecuta: sudo rfkill unblock all
<dzup> vamos a ver ...
<dzup> y fijate si tienes wifi
<ju4nk42012> he intentado ya con el rfkill
<GSMgsm> creo que me a psado lo mismo y no me va arrancar otra vezzz... y echo bien las particioones,,,
<ju4nk42012> pero no me funciona
<GSMgsm> the installer encountered an unrecoverable error.a desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again  <---- esto me pone
<GSMgsm> antes de entrar al escritorioo...
<ju4nk42012> soft blocked: no
<ju4nk42012> hard bloqued yes
<ju4nk42012> pero cuando lo desbloqueo no responder
<ju4nk42012> todo sigue igual
<dzup> o
<dzup> ni con 0 desbloquea?
<dzup> sudo rfkill unblock 0
<ju4nk42012> no nada
<ju4nk42012> ya lo he intentado
<dzup> ju4nk42012, sudo apt-get install fnfxd fnfx-client
<dzup> sino sirve los quitas
<ju4nk42012> esos tbm los habia instalo son unos paquetes de toshiba
<ju4nk42012> pero sigue sin funcionar
<dzup> ju4nk42012, :) bienvenido a guindows!
<ju4nk42012> dzup, he instalado mchos linux y nunca he tenido tantos problemas con atheros
<sianhulo> hola, estoy intentando isntalar ubuntu desde cero ya que he tenido muchos problemas, lamentablemente no cuento con un cd de ubuntu 12.10 y tampoco cuento con cds virgenes, ademas mi tarjeta madre no se lleva bien con los pendrives, asi que....¿hay alguna forma de instalar desde una sd?
<dzup> siempre hay una primera vez :)
<ju4nk42012> sip eso si dzup
<d-arker> que lenguaje me recomiendan
<d-arker> para empezar aprogramar
<Rcart> d-arker: python es una buena opcion
<Rcart> aunque podrias comenzar por diagramas de flujo, psedocodigo, conocimientos basicos, etc
<Rcart> pseudocodigo*
<d-arker> ya lleve algunas materias de pseudocodigo
<d-arker> python
<d-arker> es como C
<Rcart> no
<Rcart> c no es una buena opcion para empezar a programar, en mi opinion
<Rcart> aunque nada te imposibilita de hacerlo ;)
<d-arker> necesito un ide para python
<Rcart> Los editores de texto por defecto en Gnome y KDE son muy buenos
<d-arker> codebloks es para c pero para python no existe ninguno
<d-arker> :S
<Rcart> python es un lenguaje de scripting, asi que si estas comenzando no necesariamente deberias comenzar con un IDE (en toda su expresion) porque no comenzarias con interfaces graficas
<Rcart> comote dije, no necesitas un IDE para comenzar a programar en python
<d-arker> ok.
<d-arker> pero por ejemplo para diseñar no se un prog k sume y reste, l ¿o puedo hacer .exe i bat, para ejecutarlo cduando sea necesarion
<Rcart> esa pregunta no cabe en este canal de soporte, pero por lo que he visto si
<Rcart> creo que hay programas que convierten los archivos de python a .exe
<d-arker> lo probare
<Yoques> Hola. Tengo una usb-Flash falsa, la DT310, y estoy tratando de repararla. He encontrado manuales y he mirado muchos programas diferentes, pero ya estoy en un punto en el que no puedo avanzar, porque ya no me entero de nada.
<Yoques> http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/ aqui la página, pero no se como se hace para que funcione el comando "f3write", por más que lo ponga "claro" (ejem) en su "readme"
<Yoques> aqui en extenso: http://pastebin.com/nTkgeE5w
<Yoques> Alguna manera de hacerlo?
<hashashin> que hay huelga compañeros, salir de aquí :|
<sisa> ju hola, alguien sabe como quitar el wubi de win 8?
<sisa> http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u1.JPG http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u2.JPG
<sisa> hola, alguien sabe como quitar el wubi de win 8?
<Xago> hola muchachos, existe alguna herramienta GUI que me permita limpiar procesos, efectos de memoria y cosas similares?
<nmid00> Xago gnome-system-monitor
<Xago> ok, lo veré...gracias nmid00
<nmid00> Xago te paso un pg http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/stop-process-ubuntu-linux-command/
<nmid00> no se si es lo que estabas buscando
<Xago> system monitor lo he usado... ;)
<Xago> nmid00, el comando que no conocía es el pkill. Está bueno el sitio, gracias
<chakal^-^> sisa, has probado ha borrarlo desde windows 8 ? agregar o quitar programas ...
<sisa> chakal^-^: si, fue lo primero que intente, pero no esta, como programa instalado...
<sisa> hay un programa unintall wubi lo ejecute, pero naaa
<chakal^-^> y que es el wubi entonces ?
<chakal^-^> pense que instalastes ubuntu desde windows con wubi
<jmendez> saludos, alguno conoce de weblogic?
<GridCube> !pregunta | jmendez
<kubot> jmendez: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jmendez> kubot: desconosco si eres un robot o algo xD. La cosa es que necesito para un desarrollo weblogic, pero jdeveloper trae una herramienta de server, pero no se si sirva. Espero alguien sepa y pueda leer esto :p
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'desconosco'.
<jmendez> La cosa es que necesito para un desarrollo weblogic, pero jdeveloper trae una herramienta de server, pero no se si sirva. Espero alguien sepa y pueda leer esto
<locum> buenas
<locum> cual es el canal de offtopic
<guampa> locum: #ubuntu-es-cafe
<locum> gracias guampa
<elmurci> hola a todos, que me recomiendan para laptop sony vaio, ubuntu 32 bits o 64 bits
<guampa> tu laptop tiene un procesador de 32 o 64 bits?
<elmurci> 64
<guampa> ponele de 64 entonces
<elmurci> que ahorase debe pagar 16 dolares para bajar el iso?
<guampa> elmurci: no
<guampa> es una donacion opcional
<elmurci> ok
<darker> permiso denegado al ejecutar hola mundo en c
<darker> con codeblo
<guampa> darker: chequeaste los permisos?
<darker> es q le pongo ejecutar y me aparece denegado
<darker> no permisos
<atotclic_> buenas
<atotclic_> darker: que te pasa?
<atotclic_> darker: que te pasa?
<darker> instale codebloks
<darker> y realice mi primer ejercicio hola mundo
<darker> al correrlo me dice acceso denegado
<darker> y la compilacion es correcta
<guampa> darker: revisa los permisos del ejecutable que genero
<atotclic_> gcc -o archivo archivo.c
<atotclic_> creo recordar que es asi para compilar
<darker> ok checkando
<atotclic_> luego piensa que al ser un ejecutable
<atotclic_> le tienes que dar permisos de tal
<atotclic_> si no no lo ejecutaras como uausrio normal
<atotclic_> chmod -x archivo.c
<atotclic_> guampa: ya he visto que has contestado como yo
<atotclic_> joder mie internet
<darker> :S es mu y dificil
<guampa> :P
<guampa> darker: que es lo dificil?
<atotclic_> darker el que es dificil??
<darker> el teclado
<darker> :S
<atotclic_> el teclado??
<darker> no se como aparecen los corchetes
<darker> :S
<atotclic_> que tienes el teclado en ingles??
<darker> alt 35
<darker> si
<darker> y no aparece nada
<darker> el codigo accssi
<atotclic_> los corchetes en ingles creo recordar que estan por los numeros
<atotclic_> si no es asi por las comas
<atotclic_> revisa los numeros y los signos
<atotclic_> con mayus y alt gr
<darker> deja ver
<darker> atotclic_ meda el mismo error
<darker> unititled2: permission denied
<darker> guampa   como puedo drle permission denied es decir quitar esto
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> me ha desaparecido el reloj de la barra
<Zentaur> y tampoco tengo las opciones de ajustar hora en opciones
<Zentaur> habré borrado algún paquete vital?
<mimecar> has borrado algún paquete?
<Zentaur> si, bastantes
<Zentaur> sabeis que tengo que instalar para recuperarlo?
<mimecar> ¿qué has quitado?
<Zentaur> evolution entre mil cosas q no me acuerdo
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> y te instalará todos esos paquetes de nuevo
<Zentaur> no estoy muy seguro, estoy leyendo sobre ese paquete en el instalador
<mimecar> eso restaura los programas que venían con ubuntu en la instalación
<Zentaur> yo creo que me falta algun componente del menu de preferencias para que me muestre fecha y hora
<mimecar> vas a instalar ese paquete?
<Zentaur> por curiosidad voy a coparar con la otra maquina a ver que me falta
<Zentaur> os cuento en breve
<mimecar> suerte
<mimecar> porque la vas a necesitar
<Zentaur> si no funciona lo instalo
<Zentaur> gracias mimecar :)
<Zentaur> la suerte no existe
<mimecar> suerte porque ubuntu tiene unos cuantos paquetes
<mimecar> si vas a comparar cual te falta
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Estoy en la 12.04 y la combinación Fn-F4 me hacía el cambio de pantallas, para usar un proyector.
<MarioMey> A partir de esta versión de Ubuntu, no lo hace más.
<MarioMey> Y lo vuelve a hacer en la 12.10.
<MarioMey> ¿Habría alguna forma de instalar los paquetes que manejan las teclas Fn de 12.10, en la 12.04? ¿Cómo saber qué paquetes son?
<Zentaur> ya está!!
<Zentaur> me faltaba gnome-panel, indicator-datetime y ntpdate
<Zentaur> mimecar, la suerte no existe. Los filtros de busqueda si :)
<mimecar> tu ubuntu tiene instalado gnome-panel ?
<mimecar> unity no lo debe usar
<Zentaur> no se, ahí está
<MarioMey> Hola gente... ¿me podrían guiar un poco para encontrar esa información?
<mimecar> MarioMey, busca la forma de configurar las teclas del brillo
<mimecar> o actualiza la versión de ubuntu
<MarioMey> Es que no son las del brillo, son las del cambio de pantalla.
<MarioMey> Instalé 12.10 en otra partición, pero no puedo instalar la versión del driver gráfico que necesito... por el kernel.
<MarioMey> Voy a ver si puedo arreglar lo del kernel... pero lo veo medio difícil.
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<MarioMey> ATI
<dzup> MarioMey, lo mejor seria: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+%2012.04+y+la+combinaci%C3%B3n+Fn-F4+no+trabaja
<mimecar> ubuntu usa por defecto el driver libre
<MarioMey> dzup: ya lo busqué.
<dzup> mandales el b ug
<MarioMey> mimecar: no quiero incomodarte con lo que te voy a decir, pero el tema de los drivers ya lo tengo súper-re-visto. Ahora estoy buscando esta forma de solucionar algo en mi máquina.
<MarioMey> Por eso pregunté directamente lo de las teclas.
<mimecar> por qué no actualizas?
<MarioMey> (18:06:55) MarioMey: Instalé 12.10 en otra partición, pero no puedo instalar la versión del driver gráfico que necesito... por el kernel.
<MarioMey> (18:07:11) MarioMey: Voy a ver si puedo arreglar lo del kernel... pero lo veo medio difícil.
<MarioMey> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17545-FN-Keys-with-Ubuntu-12.04&p=147404&viewfull=1#post147404
<omikron4> MarioMey: el 12.10 te da la opcion en origenes del software la ultima pestaña de cambiar la grafica, por lo menos en mi caso
<MarioMey> Ahí dice que las teclas Fn, en 12.10, funcionan. Y ya lo corroboré.
<MarioMey> omikron4: ya no sigo intentando con los drivers, sino con lo que estoy preguntando.
<MarioMey> Gracias.
<omikron4> es que ahora esta en origens del software el tema de controladores adicionales de hardware
<MarioMey> Sí, ya se.
<lopulus> hoa gente! instale un impresora epson sin ningun problema pero mando una pagina de prueba y no hace nada... Que me recomiendan?
<lopulus> hoa gente! instale un impresora epson sin ningun problema pero mando una pagina de prueba y no hace nada... Que me recomiendan?
<nmid00> comprarte una impresora HP
<lopulus> jajajaja, ya se me rompio y esta es prestada
<nmid00> que era un 710
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<nmid00> lopulus, que modelo es la epson
<lopulus> stylus 135
<nmid00> tenes ubuntu verdad
<lopulus> si
<nmid00> descargaste los driver o te la acepto
<lopulus> descargue los drivers
<nmid00> los descargaste de la pg oficial
<lopulus> no, me detecto el sistema
<nmid00> bueno
<nmid00> bamos a sacarlos y bas a descargar un pk que te paso
<temesi_t> mimecar, lo que decia
<mimecar> diccionario not found
<temesi_t> me han asignado migrar una red de Ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04
<temesi_t> los ubuntus estan con openldap + nfs
<temesi_t> los que he migrado todo va bien
<temesi_t> excepto un fenomeno MUY raro.
<temesi_t> la primera vez que inicias sesion con un usuario del ldap te muestra un escritorio vacio
<temesi_t> cierras sesion, y vuelvas abrir con el mismo usuario y te muestra tu escritorio
<nmid00> lopulus, esta hay
<mimecar> reviso los logs del servidor
<mimecar> revisa
<temesi_t> en principio no he visto nada raro
<temesi_t> yo pensava en alguna configuracion antigua del gnome
<temesi_t> lo demas va todo bien
<temesi_t> tambien hay otro fenomeno bastante raro
<temesi_t> en la ~ de cada usuario
<temesi_t> hay la carpeta Escritorio
<temesi_t> y el link Desktop que te lleva a Escritorio
<temesi_t> pues en el primer inicio de sesion no se ve nada si entras directamente a Escritorio
<temesi_t> però si en canvio entras en el link desktop si que ves el contenido de la carpeta
<mimecar> para el sistema la carpeta de escritorio es desktop
<temesi_t> volvere a revisar los logs en el server y tambien en el cliente ( por suerte solo migre uno... )
<temesi_t> buscare errores de ldap
<temesi_t> y errores generales
<temesi_t> alguien del chat ha realizado una migracion similar ?
<temesi_t> ldap+nfs => Ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-15
<ivedci891> problema con unity.. al ponerle a cualquier aplicacion ver-->"pantala completa"   no se oculta el panel ni el area de notificaciones tapando parte de la aplicacion.
<ivedci891> problema con unity.. al ponerle a cualquier aplicacion ver-->"pantala completa"   no se oculta el panel ni el area de notificaciones tapando parte de la aplicacion.
<ivedci891> problema con unity.. al ponerle a cualquier aplicacion ver-->"pantala completa"   no se oculta el panel ni el area de notificaciones tapando parte de la aplicacion. version ubuntu 12.04 lts actualizado al dia
<ivedci891> efectos compiz activado
<nmid00> cambiante a windows
<iced> como lo resolviste ived
<nmid00> se cambio a win??
<iced> enserio
<nmid00> :P
<nmid00> jajajaja
<iced> :D
<iced> ivedci891 como lo solucionaste
<iced> alguien de por aca sabe como utilizar el hirens boot
<ivedci891> nunca lo solucione
<ivedci891> iced:
<iced> epa como
<iced> como no lo solucionaste
<nmid00>  hirens boot sipilin lo utilizo ciempre
<iced> y como activaste compiz
<iced> fenomeno
<iced> vera te digo por privado nmidoo
<nmid00> ok
<ivedci891> ¿?  me refiero al efecto de ventanaas gelatina sombra cubo de escritorio etc etc
<ivedci891> solo fui activando los efectos desde "Administrador de Opciones CompizConfig 0.9.5.92"
<ivedci891> iced:
<iced> oh ya veo los efectos de cubo no se pueden activar chamo amenos que el escritorio este limpio
<ivedci891> mmm espera:
<iced> es una regla
<iced> osea limpio sin nada
<iced> solo asi se activa el modo cubo
<iced> vuelvo en un instante
<atenea> hola
<seba__> buenas
<seba__> alguien para hacer una consulta?
<nmid00> !consulta | seba__
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'consulta'.
<nmid00> hola sambio
<nmid00> hola seba__
<seba__> Estoy teniendo problemas con la configuración de la salida a internet cuando estoy conectado a la vpn de mi trabajo. Lo hago con el cliente L2TP ipsec vpn, y funciona bien la conexión, me conecta bien. El problema es que para el resto de los recursos que no estén dentro de la VPN me bloquea las páginas. Esto en Windows lo había solucionado configurando la métrica en Windows, me imagino...
<seba__> ...acá...
<seba__> ...debe haber algo parecido. Si alguien sabe algo, bienvenida la ayuda. Gracias!
<chilicuil> buenas noches \o
<seba__> buenas noches
<seba__> bueno dejo la pregunta de nuevo y me voy a dormir
<seba__> Estoy teniendo problemas con la configuración de la salida a internet cuando estoy conectado a la vpn de mi trabajo. Lo hago con el cliente L2TP ipsec vpn, y funciona bien la conexión, me conecta bien. El problema es que para el resto de los recursos que no estén dentro de la VPN me bloquea las páginas. Esto en Windows lo había solucionado configurando la métrica en Windows, me imagino...
<seba__> ...acá...
<seba__> ...debe haber algo parecido. Si alguien sabe algo, bienvenida la ayuda. Gracias!
<seba__> buenas noches!
<yalo> h0la, ayuda con la instalacion de una lista de programas.... apt-get install lista separadas por coma. Pero no va
<yalo> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete winff
<yalo> sudo dpkg --set-selections < lista &&  sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<yalo> no va me da el mismo mensaje...
<dzup> andas mal
<dzup> yalo, dejame ver archivo  lista, usa paste
<dzup> !paste > yalo
<kubot> yalo: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<yalo> valee... pera..
<yalo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359827/
<dzup> sin ,
<yalo> como sin ","  solo espacio?
<dzup> si
<yalo> vale pruebo... creo quee otras veces lo he hecho asi, conn cooma...
<yalo> bua.. ahora no me da fallo en todos , solo en alguno.
<yalo> E: El paquete «kompozer» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<dzup> apt-cache search kompozer
<dzup> y fijate como se llama
<dzup> apt-cache search kompozer
<dzup> kompozer - complete Web Authoring System
<dzup> kompozer-data - Archivos de datos KompoZer.
<dzup> kompozer-dev - KompoZer development files
<yalo> a mino me da eso....
<yalo> se llama igual..}
<dzup> sudo apt-get install kompozer
<yalo> tengo que hacerlo uno a uno?
<dzup> algunas veses si, dependiendo algunos ncesitan que otro se instale antes
<yalo> es la primera vez ke me pasa... antes lo instalaba de un solo golpe
<yalo> sudo dpkg --set-selections < lista &&  sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<yalo> pero tampoco me va...
<dzup> for i in ´echo "acetoneiso, amarok, amule, aptoncd, audacious, audacity, banshee, ConvertAll, ImageWriter, calibre, clementine, clamav, cups-pdf, dragonplayer, dradio, dvd95, dvdrip, efax, espeak, ffmpeg, filezilla, firestarter, frozen-bubble, gfax, gimp, gimp-data, gip, gmountiso, gnome-utils, gnuchess, gpdftext, gramps,  gsoko, gtkpod, gzip,  kaffeine, kalgebra, keepassx, kfax, kino, kompozer, konversation, kplayer, kradio, kradioripper, krusader, mpl
<dzup> ayer, oggconvert, openshot, p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar, parted, partitionmanager, pdfchain, pdfcrack, pdfedit, pdfmod, pidgin, pitivi, putty, ripoff, samba, sane, smplayer, speedcrunch, unrar, unrar-free, unzip, videocut, vlc, virtualbox,  wammu, wine, winff, workrave, xchat, xcfa, xgnokii, zip, zipper.app" | sed -e 's/,//g'´; do sudo apt-get install $i;done
<dzup> todo es una linea
<dzup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359855/
<yalo> ok
<dzup> ejecutalo asi como esta en el paste
<dzup> lo que pasa que me dio flojera quitar todas las , ...en realidad nunca las ocupaste
<yalo> me voy a guardar esta otra forma de
<dzup> y estab mal el de arriba, seria http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359861/
<dzup> sin el echo "sudo ..."  puro sudo apt-get   .... en lugar
<dzup> bueno ya despues de escribir tanto mejor te alla puesto bien como es heh
<dzup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359866/
<dzup> IFS=, read index <<< $(for i in $(sed -e 's/,//g' <<< "acetoneiso, amarok, amule, aptoncd, audacious, audacity, banshee, ConvertAll, ImageWriter, calibre, clementine, clamav, cups-pdf, dragonplayer, dradio, dvd95, dvdrip, efax, espeak, ffmpeg, filezilla, firestarter, frozen-bubble, gfax, gimp, gimp-data, gip, gmountiso, gnome-utils, gnuchess, gpdftext, gramps,  gsoko, gtkpod, gzip,  kaffeine, kalgebra, keepassx, kfax, kino, kompozer, konversation, kplaye
<dzup> r, kradio, kradioripper, krusader, mplayer, oggconvert, openshot, p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar, parted, partitionmanager, pdfchain, pdfcrack, pdfedit, pdfmod, pidgin, pitivi, putty, ripoff, samba, sane, smplayer, speedcrunch, unrar, unrar-free, unzip, videocut, vlc, virtualbox,  wammu, wine, winff, workrave, xchat, xcfa, xgnokii, zip, zipper.app"); do echo "sudo apt-get install $i";done);$index
<dzup> /ya ando disvariando :p
<niko> !paste dzup
<kubot> dzup: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
 * xoan buenas
<dzup> niko, gracias
<Sonianovat> hola
<Sonianovat> en  ubuntu cual es son los comandos para dar permisos a virtualbox para que me reconozka el pen alguien sabe???
<Sonianovat> ai alguien ahi??
<Cuacrzz> Buenas
<Cuacrzz> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Cuacrzz> ops
<Cuacrzz> falto el join
<Cuacrzz> :P
<hashashin> nas
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<nmid00> hola noseasasi
<nmid00> que nick sufrido
<noseasasi> ;-)
<nmid00> :)
<Cuacrzz> buenas
<noseasasi> movidito el día eh???
<noseasasi> ;-)
<Cuacrzz> alguien me podrá dar una mano con la config de una vpn L2TP
<Buda> wea
<MarioMey> Pregunto de nuevo, por si alguien sabe.
<MarioMey> En Ubuntu 12.10 volvieron a funcionar algunas teclas Función. La que me interesa a mí: Fn-F4: toggle display. Me permite cambiar los display para cuando conecto un proyector.
<MarioMey> No quiero pasar a la 12.10, prefiero mantenerme en 12.04, pero quiero hacer andar esta tecla de nuevo... ¿alguien sabe qué tengo que hacer para instalar "eso" de la 12.10, en mi versión, para que funcione?
<Pupuser-1> hola buen dia
<Pupuser-1> como hago para que ubuntu borre directamente los archivos sin que los guarde en la carpeta save?
<GridCube> apretas shift-del
<alx_torres> de que carajo va esta cosa?
<Buda> lol
<hughug> buen dia podrian echarme una mano?
<hughug> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04
<hughug> desde synaptic  instale el driver para mi tarjeta nvidia los paquetes nvidia 173
<hughug> se instalo todo
<hughug> pero algo no anda bien y me aparece este mensaje You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<hughug> como hago para restart the X server
<Cuacrzz> alguien me podrá dar una mano con la config de una vpn L2TP
<ToXiC> Saludos
<ToXiC> alguién por aqui para resolver un problema ?
<ToXiC> bueno , comento ...
<ToXiC> he instalado recientemente Xubuntu 12.10 y he tenido un problema desde instalación hasta ahora que es que sufro constantemente un chasquido/fritura/crujidos en los altavoces de mi portatil.
<ToXiC> y por mucho que he tocado el estado del hda_intel a powersaving , no logro quitar el problema.
<xangua> tengo un problema jum el gestor de actualizaciones me marca una actualización para el kernel, linux-headers-generic-pae sin embargo este se queja de una dependencia: linux-headers-3.2.0-33-generic-pae
<xangua> tenía activado el repositorio de mi país y ahora lo he cambiado al principal, sigue sin encontrar linux-headers-3.2.0-33-generic-pae
<xangua> es una de esas situaciones en las que solo debería esperar a que liberen el paquete/actualización¿
<Cuacrzz> alguien me podrá dar una mano con la config de una vpn L2TP
<chilicuil> hola Cuacrzz, buen día, el tema de las vpn creo que escapa de los temas que dominan la mayoria de las personas que dan soporte por aqui, te sugeriria que probabras en #ubuntu-server (ingles)
<buenaventura> cuál es el problema Cuacrzz ?
<sianhulo> amigos, no puedo cambiar el tamaño de los iconos de unity ni hacer que se esconda. es como si ignorase los cambios que hice
<Cuacrzz> en realidad la vpn la tengo configurada, me funciona y me puedo conectar a la red de mi trabajo
<Cuacrzz> pero internet quiere salir todo el tiempo por esa red
<Cuacrzz> y tengo bloqueado hasta google
<buenaventura> entonces tienes un problema de ruteo
<Cuacrzz> en windows lo solucionaba destildando la metrica automática
<sianhulo> escritorio>cambiar el fondo de escritorio>tamaños del icono del lanzador:32(no cambia de tamaño)>comportamiento>ocultar automaticammente el lanzador:activado(nunca se oculta)
<Cuacrzz> no sé si hay alguna solución parecida, alterando la métrica de la vpn
<Cuacrzz> pero no sé bien donde configurarlo
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-16
<Dzeg_-> buenas noches a todos!! una pregunta donde puedo obtener el paquete de wine para ubuntu 12.10 para instalarlo offfline a otra maquina(s)
<guampa> Dzeg_-: apt-get install --download-only wine
<guampa> luego copia los paquetes que quedan en /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dzeg_-> guampa: soy novatillo en ubuntu como lo copio con cp? algo o que onda!
<dzup> cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb /media/usbstick/.
<Dzeg_-> dzup: gracias!!!
<dzup> pero, esos son todos los debs
<Dzeg_-> dzup: enteradoo...!
<dzup> guampa, como seria para bajarlos en un dir diferente? ...como un builddeps
<dzup> porque Dzeg_- eso serian todos los deps de tu pc, incluyendo los de wine, si quieres nomas los necesarios para wine, tendrias que ver las dependencias y copiar solo esas
<Dzeg_-> dzup: borre la cache del apt y luego descargue el wine
<Dzeg_-> para unicamente me apareciera ese
<Dzeg_-> dzup: una pregunta solamente 918 bytes pesa?? yo me acordaba que era mas pesado??
<dzup> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<dzup> sudo apt-get update
<dzup> sudo apt-get --download-only install wine1.3
<dzup> sudo apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade
<dzup> ahh ok, bueno perfect!
<dzup> ya despues de copiarlos, los intalarias asi: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Dzeg_-> dzup: alguna website en especial donde lo pueda bajar ya que me esta bajando la x64 porque mi maquina es x64 y necesito la de x86
<dzup> http://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<Dzeg_-> dzup: eh estado dandole vueltas a esta website y no encuentro donde diga DESCARGAR siempre me dice de poner el repositorio y todo pero eso ya lo tengo en mi maquina yo necesito bajarlo y tener los paquetes para instalarlos a otras pcs
<dzup> Dzeg_-, hmm eso nunca lo hecho, deja investigar
<dzup> osea tienes 64bits y quieres bajar los debs de 32?
<Dzeg_-> dzup: sip
<Dzeg_-> el wine y todas sus dependencias!
<dzup> te voy a mandar un privado con las instrucciones
<makub3x> feliz noche a todos los ubunteros
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<idroj07_> hola buenas! Tengo un problema con Google Earth 7 . Lo tengo instalado en aplicaciones y cuando lo arranco aparece la imagen de carga pero después no arranca y desaparece del dock el icono. Alguna idea?
<zudo> lanzalo desde un terminal a ver que escupe
<idroj07_> zudo: Ok voy a ello.
<idroj07_> zudo: ¿Como puedo saber la orden de una aplicación para meterla en la consola?? XD se q es muy básico pero soy muy novato
<zudo> boton derecho sobre el icono, y creas enlace o ver propiedades
<zudo> prueba tb en el terminal a escribir el inicio y dar al tab, sino google creo que lo mete todo en /opt
<idroj07_> zudo: Ok ya esta me ha lanzado esto: http://pastebin.com/Nv0m7dWC
<idroj07_> zudo: Puede que sea esta la solución?
<idroj07_> zudo: https://www.debian-fr.org/un-problem-avec-google-earth-t37475.html
<zudo> pq usas root?  eres un valiente?
<zudo> parece logico, pero poca información para diagnostico definitivo o workaround
<zudo> try
<idroj07_> zudo: Por evitar problemas desde el principio, da mas privilegios.. nose siempre lo hago
<zudo> jajajaja,  pues es un poco locura,
<idroj07_> zudo: Ok y sobre el link que te he pasado de posible solución.. Sabes interpretar los pasos que dicen?? Es que hablan en francés y no tengo muy claro que va diciendo.
<zudo> por lo que dicen es problemas entre debian y google,  Mais, debian ne nous laisse pas tomber :
<zudo> Tu dés-installe ce deb moisi et tu installes googleearth-package depuis les dépôts debian contrib.
<zudo> Ensuite, en simple utilisateur, tu lances un simple make-googleearth-package.
<zudo> que desinstales el paquete y busques una versión del mismo desde repos debian, es que es logico
<zudo> vamos que lo construyas desde sources no?, es que el frances no es lo mio
<zudo> seguramente algun problema con alguna versión de alguna libreria, asi se puede subsanar
<idroj07_> zudo: Perdona me he caido unos segundos.
<zudo> pues que parece que eso lo que recomiendan, que crees .deb desde las sources
<zudo> lo otro que te queda es buscar un repo daily por si acaso lo han detectao y arreglao en ultimas versiones
<zudo> sorry tio, estoy hablando de debian y se me ha ido XD, es ubuntu
<zudo> voy a probarlo en 12.10
<zudo> googleearth-package
<zudo> eso metiste?
<zudo> make-googleearth-package  esto te dicen en el foro frances
<idroj07_> Si lo he hecho según dice y lo he conseguido instalar y arrancar.
<zudo> el 7 es unstable verdad?
<idroj07_> Pero hay una cosa que me preocupa.. Me ha soltado al finalizar la instalación: "Se encontraron errores al procesar:  googleearth"
<idroj07_> Y tengo un error de interzar.. una especie de ventana sin elementos (toda gris) pequeña, que acompaña a la ventana de google earth.. :o
<zudo> alguna dep?
<idroj07_> Y otra cosilla que me he dado cuenta es que el icono de la app en la ventana es; "un icono de una ventana con una señal de stop" en lugar de la bola del mundo..
<idroj07_> Pero enfin.. mientras funcione todo..
<zudo> un sg se esta terminando de instalar Gearth6
<idroj07_> zudo: Como?
<zudo> ok, ya lo tengo, me va perfect
<zudo> de donde sacaste el 7 repo o google's web?
<idroj07_> Es que creo que no es el google earth 7. De hecho ahora se esta actualizando a un 6.0 ... noseque
<zudo> ya tengo el 7 tb
<zudo> igual de perfect, yo te recomendaria lo siguiente
<zudo> 1 desinstala y limpia config
<zudo> 2 instala como dice en el foro,  instala el paquete googleearth , haces el make-googleearth e instalas con todas las dependencias (yo uso x86_64 y son un chorrrrooo)
<zudo> asi si necesita algo que se les ha olvidado tu lo tienes fijo
<zudo> instalar gearth7 descargando desde la web de google y listo
<idroj07_> Uff a ver a ver. q me pierdo
<idroj07_> Vaya ahora va i me suelta esto al actualizar:
<zudo> lo unico las fuentes, no se me escalan bien, que cosa más fea
<idroj07_> Me da un error al actualizar.
<zudo> paste
<idroj07_> zudo: Voy a desistalarlo y haber si consigo ponerme el 7..
<idroj07_> dime los pasos pero intenta ser lo mas claro posible y si puedes decirme el comando a introducir en la consola te lo agradeceria muchisimo :))
<zudo> 1 desinstala y limpia config del software (mira .googleearth o .config/google.....)
<zudo> 2 instala el paquete googleearth , haces make-googleearth e instalas (con todas las dependencias yo uso x86_64 y son un chorrrrooo, un apt-get -f install se encarga)
<zudo> 3 pruebas versión 6 a ver que tal te va
<zudo> 4 te metes en la pagina de google y descargas la ultima versión disponible, es la 7, instalas y listo
<idroj07_> pero entonces despues de hacer make-googleearth . Hago : "apt-get -f install"
<idroj07_> Y se instala solo? O tengo q darle algun comando pa que instale? o me descargo desde la pagina web d google?
<zudo> despues del make, instalas el paquete, y ya ves si te falta o pide algo, si se queda tronchado entonces
<malto> buen dia
<malto> como hago que Ubuntu no cree la carpeta .Trash en una memoria usb ????
<Skypper> hola
<Skypper> necesito instalar un servidor torrent en 10.04
<Skypper> que me recomiendan ??
<Skypper> que puedo usar ??
<hashashin> nas
<malto> ¿?
<Skypper> nas para un server torrent ??
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<malto> holaaa de nuevo
<miguel> hello. anyone know any android developer channel
<mimecar> en inglés, #android
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿La partición swap debe ser primaria? La tengo en una partición extendida, de 4G. Cuando ejecuto top me dice 0k total, ok used y 0k free... ¿Por qué no tengo swap?
<mimecar> MrTulias, ¿seguro que estas cargando la swap?
<MrTulias> No lo sé
<mimecar> lo has definido en la instalación?
<debsan_> swapon era el comando ?
<MrTulias> Creo que sí. Hice la partición raíz. la home y la swap
<debsan_> MrTulias, yo usaba gparted para ver las particiones. Desde ahí montaba la swap
<debsan_> tal vez te sirva
<nubarron> MrTulias instalaste ubuntu desde un cd con ubuntu minimal?
<MrTulias> ¿podría servir para diferentes distros?
<debsan_> la swap sí
<mimecar> MrTulias, si hibernas, no
<debsan_> siempre hay un pero :)
<nubarron> MrTulias swap siempre es util :)
<MrTulias> No suelo hibernar, si lo dejo por un rato suspendo... ¿Es problema? La opción de hibernar la tengo... ¿Debería quitarla?¿Cómo?
<mimecar> si hibernas no puedes compartir la swap
<mimecar> la suspensión, si te quedas sin batería, adios datos
<MrTulias> ¿Debo quitar la opción?
<mimecar> si la usas no
<MrTulias> La de hibernar digo
<mimecar> la suspensión tiene unos límites de tiempo que no puedes superar
<MrTulias> ah
<MrTulias> ummm. Sí que me aparece en fstab, pero con punto de montaje none. Si le digo swapon me dice que no se puede encontrar el dispositivo. ¿Cómo puedo asignarle un punto de montaje? Está en /dev/sda5 según fstab
<Magellanicus> Xchat o irssi?
<buenaventura> irssi
<buenaventura> the client of the future
<buenaventura> ja
<buenaventura> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Magellanicus> Osx o ubuntu?
<buenaventura> !ot | me
<kubot> me: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<buenaventura> !ot | Magellanicus
<Magellanicus> !ot buenaventura
<kubot> buenaventura: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<miguel> hola a todos alguien sabe utilizar eclipse
<mimecar> !ask miguel
<kubot> miguel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<miguel> no puedo entrar en el menu preferencias de programa eclipse. A que se debe
<mimecar> ¿has instalado la versión de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<nmid00> hola miguel
<miguel> que diferencia  hay. No recuerdo de donde lo instale
<miguel> hola nmid
<mimecar> uno se instala bien y el otro depende
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y mira si lo has instalado
<miguel> como puedo saber cual tengo instalado
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y mira si lo has instalado
<miguel> ok
<miguel> si lo tengo instalado de hay
<miguel> que intento ahora
<mimecar> te sale el programa instalado?
<mimecar> en el centro de software
<miguel> si
<mimecar> ¿estas usando los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu o has añadido un ppa para eclipse?
<miguel> no tengo ni idea
<miguel> lo instale del centro ubunto
<mimecar> ok, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<miguel> upsss
<miguel> kubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué versión?
<miguel> esque en el canal de kubuntu no hay nadie
<mimecar> puedes preguntar aquí
<miguel> creo que la ultima
<miguel> donde lo miro
<mimecar> aunque ayuda que no ocultes información
<mimecar> abre una consola
<miguel> siempre digo la verdad aunque me duela jejejej
<mimecar> pon en pastebin lo que den los comandos
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> pega TODO en pastebin
<miguel> http://pastebin.com/HyKRNw3P
<mimecar> tienes los repositorios de launchpad
<mimecar> ¿no has lanzado eclipse con sudo verdad?
<miguel> creo que no
<mimecar> cuando quieres abrir las preferencias, está deshabilitado?
<miguel> si eso es
<mimecar> ¿eso es lo único que falla en todo el ordenador?
<miguel> si
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si te pasa lo mismo
<miguel> ok
<miguel> comolo creo??
<mimecar> en el menú de gnome, administración
<miguel> perdona mi ignorancia es que siempre uso el mismo
<mimecar> en kde, alt+f2 y busca "usuario"
<mimecar> vas a crear uno para ver si es un error de configuración de tu usuario
<miguel> uso kde buscare por internet un momento
<mimecar> lee lo que te he puesto
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Hace unas semanas, empecé a tener, cada tanto, un "flash" negro. O sea, se pone la pantalla en negro durante una pequeña fracción de segundo. Y nada más.
<MarioMey> No puedo relacionarlo con nada en particular que esté haciendo. A veces estoy escribiendo, o usando el mouse o nada.
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien sabe de esto?
<MarioMey> Ubuntu 12.04.
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si te pasa lo mismo
<MarioMey> Ok, lo pruebo.
<MarioMey> Como es algo esporádico, lo voy a probar cuando navegue, por ejemplo.
<MarioMey> Gracias.
<MarioMey> (ahora tengo que trabajar)
<miguel> perdona la espera pero me e vueto involucrado en un jaleo de usuarios
<miguel> despues de conseguuir de entrar con otro usuario nuebo resulta que solo se ve la pantalla en azul nada mas
<mimecar> eso no es normal
<miguel> pero no salian iconos ni nada no pude probar eclipse
<mimecar> ¿has instalado algo raro en tu sistema?
<miguel> no
<mimecar> un usuario nuevo tiene que funcionar siempre
<miguel> le puse de nombre invitado
<miguel> sin contraseña
<miguel> cuando fui a entrar me dijo que root me obligaba a cambiar la contraseña
<miguel> puse una contraseña y entre
<xangua> hola sigo con mi problema de la actualización del kernel, no entiendo porque me marca que no hay espacio en el dispositivo :/  tengo 3gb libres en / todavía http://pastebin.com/y5cpPbPv http://pastebin.com/FBgUemg5 ubuntu 12.04 con todas las actualizaciones...menos esa
<miguel> intente abrirlo desde root pero no me deja
<mimecar> miguel, nunca se abre un programa normal como root
<miguel> a
<miguel> que puedo prbar ahora
<buenaventura> xangua: df -hi?
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo y el sistema no arranca, algo raro tienes
<xangua> buenaventura: http://pastebin.com/amsRsF8r :/
<buenaventura> no tienes espacio pues
<buenaventura> se te han acabado los inodos
<xangua> jum 99%¿ cómo lo llene¿ o_O
<buenaventura> muchos ficheros pequeños
<xangua> que puedo hacer¿  nunca me había pasado :P
<buenaventura> debes tener en algún lugar, multitud de ficheros pequeños
<buenaventura> se te han acabado los inodos, no el espacio en disco
<buenaventura> busca dónde haya ficheros innecesarios, y bórralos
<xangua> y cómo se cuáles son los ficheros innecesarios :/ yo no soy de esos que andan tocando / jum
<buenaventura> prueba apt-get autoremove
<buenaventura> apt-get autoclean
<xangua> buenaventura: autoremove y clean, desde antier
<buenaventura> mira en var
<buenaventura> en /var/spool y en /var/log
<xangua> pero si puedo instalar actualizaciones de otros programas, es solo esa actualización del kernel-headers la que no puedo
<buenaventura> quizá tengas algún problema por allí
<buenaventura> ese 99% no está bien
<xangua> en la línea 5 de mi primer paste dice algo curioso
<xangua> No se escribió ningún informe «apport» porque ya se ha alcanzado el valor de «MaxReports»
<buenaventura> ni idea ese mensaje
<xangua> /var/spool y log solo tienen 22 y 11mb, eso no parece mucho
<buenaventura> pero estás apuntando al tamaño
<buenaventura> tienes que apuntar a la cantidad
<xangua> en log son 308 elementos y en spool 9.955 o_O eso es normal¿
<xangua> ok no, en spool son 8
<xangua> regreso, quite un programa llamado zram que fue lo último que instale fuera de los repositorios
<buenaventura> 9.955 O_o
<garbage_> hola gente, alguna aplicacion para ver la capacidad que tienen mis discos y saber la cantidad usada?
<mimecar> df -h garbage_
<garbage_> alguna aplicacion para ver la capacidad de mis discos
<garbage_> y algo mas grafico? estilo winchot?
<mimecar> en gnome ya tienes que tener instalado algún programa de ese tipo de serie
<xangua> hola de nuevo jum... buenaventura crees que si desinstalo los kernels que ya no uso sirva de algo¿
<xangua> acabo de ver que /boot me ocupa 282mb
<garbage_> con ubuntu tweak podes limpiar kernels antiguos
<garbage_> yo la hago cada vez que se actualiza
<garbage_> booro el anterior
<mimecar> garbage_, eso es mala idea
<garbage_> mimecar - uso 12.04 con unity
<garbage_> por que mala idea?
<mimecar> si borras todos los kernels excepto el último
<mimecar> te arriesgas a no poder arrancar el sistema si tienes problemas
<xangua> yo tengo problemas con el último :/
<buenaventura> xangua: 9.955 ficheros en /var/spool no está bien...
<garbage_> mimecar - siempre lo hice y nunca me paso nada
<buenaventura> qué servicios tienes corriendo?
<mimecar> no te ha pasado nada aún
<xangua> buenaventura: era en /var perdón, en spool son 8
<buenaventura> ok
<mimecar> deja siempre 1 o 2 kernels antiguos
<garbage_> pero que me puede llegar a pasar?
<mimecar> que no arranque el sistema
<mimecar> un módulo que se instale mal o cualquier error del kernel evita que entres
<mimecar> si tienes el anterior lo puedes arreglar
<xangua>  /boot tiene algún límite predefinido¿
<buenaventura> límite de qué xangua ? no hay muchos ficheros en /boot
<xangua> ok removiendo los kernels con el ubuntu tweak parece haber resuelto el problema :/
<buenaventura> xangua: sigues corto de inodos?
<xangua> ya no :P http://pastebin.com/Ac8KU0Rh
<buenaventura> perfecto
<buenaventura> igual, bien bien no estás :)
<buenaventura> cuántos GB de tamaño tiene el dispositivo donde está montado /?
<buenaventura> puedes considerar separar /usr
<xangua> solo 10
<buenaventura> lo mismo
<buenaventura> considera separar /usr
<abailarri> hola a todos
<abailarri> existe alguna forma de comprobar en ubuntu 12.04 si estan monitorizando mis conexiones?
<mimecar> monitorizar done?
<abailarri> mimecar, que?
<mimecar> donde quieres comprobar si te estan monitorizando?
<abailarri> quiero saber si es posible que alguien o algo pueda ver a que servidores se conecta mi ip (por ejemplo al visitar webs)
<mimecar> tu operadora de telefonía lo apunta todo
<mimecar> en cada servidor dejas tu IP
<mimecar> todo lo que existe entre tu router y la web de destino es visible si no está cifrado
<abailarri> y a partir de mi ip, algun sypware puede monitorizar por ejemplo a que paginas me conecto y asi hacer una especie de seguiemiento virtual no?
<abailarri> si es posible, como me protejo de ello?
<mimecar> eso ya lo hace cualquier página que tenga publicidad
<mimecar> en firefox usa extensiones como ghostery o noscript
<abailarri> ok
<valdes> Alguien sabe si hay alguna manera de cargar un DSDT personalizado sin recompilar el kernel?
<datasys> que tal!!  algun guru que pueda apoyarme con la instalación de mi tarjeta inalambrica broadcom?
<mimecar> ¿cual es la duda concreta?
<datasys> ¿cómo instalo mi tarjeta  inalambrica broadcom?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<datasys> 12. y algo
<datasys> deja checar es
<datasys> 12.10
<datasys>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<datasys> he descargado los controladores pero  no he conseguido instalar el .tar.gz
<datasys> me imagino que sí son  91 las que se instalaron pero permiteme
<datasys> amm con que comando me actualizo?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<datasys> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> ¿el sistema no te detecta la tarjeta en el gestor de redes?
<datasys> el sistema no puedo ni escanear redes que esten en el alcance
<mimecar> te salen redes si o no
<datasys> no
<mimecar> ¿tu tarjeta está soportada en ubuntu 12.10?
<datasys> ¿cómo saberlo?
<mimecar> con una búsqueda en google
<datasys> descargué de broadcom la version para linux
<datasys> ok
<garbage_> alguien sabe de un ppa para poner la ultima version de avant window navigator
<xangua> avant no se ha actualizado en mucho rato si te refieres a usarlo el ppa en quantal
<lopulus> hola gente! se puede desinstalar gnome shell?
<mimecar> si
<lopulus> desde synaptic
<lopulus> ?
<mimecar> igual que lo has instalado
<mimecar> y después reinstala ubuntu-desktop
<lopulus> esta ha sido la sentencia: sudo apt-get -y install gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool
<fzeta> sí install=instalar remove=?
<mimecar> si
<dzup> desinstalar
<fzeta> joer dzup!! está que te sales :D
<dzup> entonces?
<garbage_> y cual es la ultima version de avant, me pasan un link?
<lopulus> gracias
<lopulus> sudo apt-get -y remove gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool
<lopulus> ?
<fzeta> lopulus: prueba wmii, ;-)
<lopulus> en esas cosas andamos y hay vece que hago macanas... Gracias fzeta, dzup, mimecar
<mimecar> reinstala ubuntu-desktop
<lopulus> ya lo hice, tengo que reiniciar?
<mimecar> lo que quieras
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-17
<idroj07> holaa, alguien puede ayudarme con un programa de windows que me da un error en wine al abrirlo? La verdad es que no lo entiendo por que el programa es muy simple..  http://pastebin.com/aucJBqqy
<NaN123> Buenas Noches, tengo una pregunta, alguien conoce una herramienta LIBRE para el aprendizaje de otro idioma?
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches o/
<k-milogars> que software existe para realizar auditoria informatica
<antorcha> que tipo de auditoria?
<malto> buenas noches
<k-milogars> antorcha informatica
<k-milogars> en la parte de software
<k-milogars> en la parte de lincencia y seguridad
<k-milogars> ogala el software sea libre
<malto> como configuro mi tarjeta de sonido?
<seyacat> #arch
<miguel> hola a todos quien me puede decir cual es mi server adress
<chilicuil> miguel: si corres $ curl ifconfig.me lo sabras
<miguel> gracias
<miguel> esque tengo una aplicacion en el movil que me la pide
<chilicuil> miguel: =)
<miguel> es la misma para todos los dispositivos de mi red wiffi
<miguel> ?
<dzup> quieres saber tu ip desde cualquier cell miguel ?
<miguel> si
<dzup> tienen navegador los cells?
<miguel> me pide server adress
<miguel> si
<dzup> ok, si puedes navegar dede el cell puedes visitar por ejemplo http://ip.u3mx.com desde tu cell
<miguel> es la aplicacion quassel para android pero no consigo configurarla
<dzup> esa seria tu ip externa
<miguel> ok probare con eso a ver
<miguel> gracias
<dzup> deja investigar que es quassel miguel , uno momento
<dzup> ok parece ser un irc cliente de cell
<miguel> si
<dzup> irc.freenode.net puerto 6667  <--
<miguel> eso quees
<dzup> esa es el main server de freenode, el puerto default es 6667
<miguel> ok
<miguel> voy a probar
<dzup> si tienes ipv6 en el cell esa direccion te lo agarra utomaticamente y te dirige al servidor ipv6
<miguel> gracias creo que el server adress es ese que me  has dicho pero la aplicacion me da error y se cierra sola
<techno_x64> miguel,  tenes un android?
<miguel> si
<miguel> como has averiguado tan rapido el server adress
<miguel> techno_64 si tengo un android
<hernan> Hola a todos, me dio por instalar Alien Arena y me da un problema al dar el comando make
<hernan> me dice que se sale del directorio
<hernan> alguien sabe que puede ser?
<chilicuil> hernan: por que no lo insatlas desde el centro de software?
<hernan> porque es una version vieja
<hernan> la que esta en centro
<hernan> me baje la ultima
<hernan> el error que me sale es este
<hernan> hernan@tux-desktop:~/alienarena-7.60$ make
<hernan> Making all in source
<hernan> make[1]: se ingresa al directorio «/home/hernan/alienarena-7.60/source»
<hernan> make[1]: No se hace nada para «all».
<hernan> make[1]: se sale del directorio «/home/hernan/alienarena-7.60/source»
<hernan> make[1]: se ingresa al directorio «/home/hernan/alienarena-7.60»
<chilicuil> hernan: utiliza paste.ubuntu.com para pegar logs, haz probado usar un ppa de alienarena?
<hernan> no hasta ahora no
<hernan> lo que no quiero es volverlo a descargar ya que pesa como 500mb
<hernan> y tengo un modem "robistar"
<chilicuil> hernan: entiendo, entonces pasa el log que genera make.., a traves de paste.ubuntu.com
<hernan> aca esta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364146/
<chilicuil> veo hernan
<chilicuil> hernan: haz corrido ./configure antes?
<hernan> si y no he tenido problemas
<chilicuil> no tengo idea que esta pasando, sugiero que hagas $ make clean, y luego vuelvas a repetir el proceso, ./configure, $ make
<xangua> alien arena 7.6 está empaquetado en playdeb http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/12.10/?q=alien
<hernan> voy a intentar
<Rcart> buenas o/
<xangua> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/12.10/?q=alien+arena 7.60.1
<chilicuil> buenas Rcart
<hernan> no nada se repite el mismo problema
<hernan> no se que hacer he buscado en internet y no he encontrado solucion
 * xoan buenas
<vitimiti> o/
<jahoval> buenos días... soy usuario de kubuntu... neófito total en linux... alguien puede echarme una mano?
<jahoval> no? buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh
<xoan> jahoval: no preguntes si alguien te puede ayudar
<jahoval> xoan gracias amigo
<xoan> expon directamente lo que te pasa y espera a ver si alguien te puede echar una mano
<jahoval> ok, mis disculpas al conjunto y mi gratitud a xoan... compréndanlo, soy totalmente novato
<xoan> no todo el mundo está ahora mismo mirando el canal, así que simplemente lanza tu pregunta y haz otra cosa mientras alguien te responde
<jahoval> xoan sí, sí, te he entendido totalmente... reitero mi gratitud
<jahoval> juegos para kubuntu 12.10?
<xoan> los mismos que para ubuntu
<jahoval> ok
<xoan> abre el Centro de software y busca en la categoría Juegos
<jahoval> ok
<newbie|2> hola
<alexandr> hay alguien por aqui
<alexandr> que me pueda ayudar
<alexandr> ?
<alexandr> Akemi: hola
<GridCube> !pregunta | alexandr
<kubot> alexandr: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<alexandr> lo que pasa es que e sale un aviso siempre de un error en el sistema una venta que no dice ni siquiera el error
<alexandr> :C
<alexandr> que sera
<GridCube> alexandr, pasa un screenshot
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<alexandr> como se hace eso
<alexandr> es que ahora no me ah salido pero aveces es molesto sale muchas veces
<GridCube> alexandr, apreta la tecla prnt scrn/imp pnt y te va a abrir un menu para salvar la imagen luego la subis a imagebin y nos pasas el link
<alexandr> ya
<alexandr> cuando me salga el error le saco foto a la pantalla y la envio
<alexandr> :)
<alexandr> ya la cosa es que se pega mi computador tambien :C
<Akemi> o/
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes alexandr ?
<alexandr> creo ke la 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<alexandr> si
<mimecar> ¿usas repositorios de ppa?
<alexandr> ahahah no se
<alexandr> se abre
<alexandr> la ventana de actualñizaciones y pongo instalar
<chakal^-^> alexandr, en /var/crash/
<alexandr> si bajo la 12.10 me ira bien
<mimecar> sin saber la causa del fallo no
<chakal^-^> hay tienes los crash del sistema
<chakal^-^> y su volcado respectivo
<alexandr> ya
<chakal^-^> bueno, quizás no te ayude mucho eso, es una traza :)
<alexandr> jajjaja no se
<Apellizcos> hay alguien
<mimecar> alguien no está
<Apellizcos> perdonar es que no veo los usuarios
<mimecar> hay 51
<Apellizcos> esque estoy desde un chat movil
<Apellizcos> mimecar soy miguel ayer hable contigo recuerdas
<mimecar> si
<ljrthw47ty49y> ayuda
<ljrthw47ty49y> estais ahii?
<ljrthw47ty49y> descarge el programa
<ljrthw47ty49y> distribucion phyton edotght
<ljrthw47ty49y> es una extension .sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> y no me deja instalarlooo
<ljrthw47ty49y> ni boton derecho , me sale nada para ejecutar aplicaion
<ljrthw47ty49y> ni con sudo y el nombre del fichero.sh
<Apellizcos> abre una consola en esa carpeta luego escribes sh nombre_archivo.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> da error
<ljrthw47ty49y> espera en que carpeta??
<ljrthw47ty49y> lo tengo el archivo en escritorio amigo
<Apellizcos> en la misma donde tienes el archivo
<antorcha> que error?
<ljrthw47ty49y> estoy en escritorio
<ljrthw47ty49y> en el lanzador de la derecha tengo una shell
<ljrthw47ty49y> la abro
<antorcha> error de la terminal que recibes?
<ljrthw47ty49y> este error
<chakal^-^> cd ~/Escritorio
<ljrthw47ty49y> sh: 0: Can't open phyton.sh
<chakal^-^> sh phyton.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok espera
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya e tecleado el comando --> ls
<ljrthw47ty49y> luego cd escritorio
<chakal^-^> Escritorio
<ljrthw47ty49y> si si
<chakal^-^> recuerda que linux es case sensitive
<ljrthw47ty49y> con mayuscula la E
<ljrthw47ty49y> eso que es?
<ljrthw47ty49y> case sensitive?
<chakal^-^> eso mismo xD
<ljrthw47ty49y> phyton.sh: 26: phyton.sh: 0: not found
<ljrthw47ty49y> phyton.sh: 40: phyton.sh: 1: not found
<ljrthw47ty49y> phyton.sh: 199: phyton.sh: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<ljrthw47ty49y> me da este error
<chakal^-^> sensible a mayusculas y minusculas
<antorcha> en la linea 199 del script falta un )
<ljrthw47ty49y> a si trankilo eso lo domino , gracias
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, abre el python.sh y arriba pones
<scherenhaenden> buenas tardes alguien sabra dond puedo conseguir ayuda para una interfaz de audio?
<chakal^-^> #!//usr/bin/env bash
<chakal^-^> perdon
<chakal^-^> #!/usr/bin/env bash
<antorcha> pero puede ser en otro lugar del excript tambien
<chakal^-^> salvas el cambio
<chakal^-^> y en la consola
<chakal^-^> chmod +x python.sh; ./python.sh
<antorcha> no lo ejecutes con sh
<antorcha> asegurate que tenes instlado python y en la  consola pones ./python.sh
<antorcha> con permisos de ejecucion
<chakal^-^> U_U
<ljrthw47ty49y> ufff , ahi me estoy perdiendo todos diciendo
<ljrthw47ty49y> nose que quiere decir /usr/bin/env
<k-milogars> existe algun comando que me liste todos los paquetes instalado
<chakal^-^> a ver ljrthw47ty49y pon eso en el archivo
<chakal^-^> k-milogars, dpkg -l
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, env es para acceder a las variables del sistema
<k-milogars> ok
<chakal^-^> env bash te va a dar la rita donde esta el bash y lo va a ejecutar
<chakal^-^> ya que es bash script
<antorcha> sudo apt-cache search python
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> pero ese es para mirar un paquete
<chakal^-^> por convinencia se suele usar en todas las cabezeras /usr/bin/env tipe
<chakal^-^> para saber que tipo de archivos contiene el codigo
<chakal^-^> y por saber la ruta del binario que en este caso es bash
<chakal^-^> ya que en algun sistema puede que la ruta sea distinta
<antorcha> deberia ser /bin/bash
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo en bsd suele ser /usr/local/bin/bash
<chakal^-^> a ver antorcha por favor, o uno o otro :)
<chakal^-^> deberia ... no es igual en todos :)
<antorcha> ok... sorry
<chakal^-^> es una regla usar env antorcha :)
<chakal^-^> si yo hago un script y quiero que sea portable al menos usaria env
<antorcha> pero en ubuntu siempre esta alli
<antorcha> siempre estara alli
<chakal^-^> depende de donde se bajo el sh antorcha xD
<chakal^-^> por eso conviene usar /usr/bin/env type
<chakal^-^> en ubuntu si es /bin/bash (o no)
<antorcha> correcto
<antorcha> y alfin se pudo?
<ljrthw47ty49y> oigan todos
<ljrthw47ty49y> estoy atendiendo una persona
<ljrthw47ty49y> ensegida vuelvo
<ljrthw47ty49y> y  leo lo que abeis dicho
<ljrthw47ty49y> e os digo si me funciono
<ljrthw47ty49y> muchas gracias a todos
<ljrthw47ty49y> y aber si se puede
<ljrthw47ty49y> YA estoy
<ljrthw47ty49y> otra vex
<ljrthw47ty49y> akiiii
<ljrthw47ty49y> perdonar pero tengo bastabnte trabajooo ,, jejeje sigamos voy a lleer todo lo que abeis escrito
<ljrthw47ty49y> aber no tengo ni idea de lo que habeis escrito
<ljrthw47ty49y> estais ahi o esto se me a desconectado y ablo solo?
<ljrthw47ty49y> este es el link del script y es la pagina oficial de phyton enthgo
<ljrthw47ty49y> http://www.enthought.com/products/epd_free.php
<mimecar> si se te hubiera desconectado te habría tirado el servidor
<ljrthw47ty49y> downloads  linux
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, que problema tienes
<antorcha> aqui tamos
<ljrthw47ty49y> no puedo instalar este script
<ljrthw47ty49y> http://www.enthought.com/products/epd_free.php
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, no veo nada en esa web referente al script
<chakal^-^> lanzalo como te comente antes
<chakal^-^> cd ~/Escritorio; chmod +x python.sh && ./python.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> como que no?
<ljrthw47ty49y> http://www.enthought.com/products/epd_free.php
<ljrthw47ty49y> entras y en downloads
<chakal^-^> si falla asegurate de pegar lo que te sale en pastebin
<chakal^-^> y que quieres que nos lo bajemos ? pesa 90-100 MB xD
<ljrthw47ty49y> linu, mac o windows , y te descargas el archivos sse llama -->epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> sii, no me deja instalarlo en ubuntu
<mimecar> si es un archivo .sh, NO se ejecuta con python
<chakal^-^> U_U
<ljrthw47ty49y> y por la ventana de comandos tira error
<antorcha> es un binario
<chakal^-^> mimecar, nadie lo ejecuta como python
<mimecar> para que ponéis  chmod +x python.sh && ./python.sh
<mimecar> si ese no es el nombre del archivo original?
<ljrthw47ty49y> como ago para instalarlo en ubuntu?? aber  estando en clase me a tokado instalarmelo en la makina virtual con winows 7 porque enubuntu se me descargaba un archivo .sh
<chakal^-^> es el que dijo mimecar
<ljrthw47ty49y> y en la makina vittual windows7  de la misma pagina lo e descargado pero en vez de para linux para windows y se me a descargado un msi.
<mimecar> ljrthw47ty49y, python está de serie en ubuntu, ejecuta el archivo y pon los errores si salen en pastebin
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, por que no lo haces como te digo y si te da error decirlo o pegarlo en pastebin.com si son muchas lineas ?
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> ago en la ventana de comandos  ls
<ljrthw47ty49y> y cd Escritorio
<ljrthw47ty49y> y sudo "y el nombre del archivo"
<ljrthw47ty49y> esperar
<mimecar> esperarás toda la tarde
<mimecar> ¿en la página web te dice que lo ejecutes con sudo?
<mimecar> ese archivo que te has descargado está preparado para que funcione sin problemas con Redhat 5 y 64 bits
<mimecar> ¿te has asegurado que funciona en ubuntu?
<antorcha> segun parece es un paquete de instalacion en ubuntu deberia funcionar sin ningun problema solo pones sudo ./binario.sh
<mimecar> ¿no es más sencillo instalar los paquetes que lleva desde el centro de software?
<chakal^-^> U_U
<ljrthw47ty49y> sudo: phyton.sh: orden no encontrada
<mimecar> phython no es una orden
<ljrthw47ty49y> ESE Error me sale , pero antes me salio otro mas largo que esta arriba
<mimecar> y sudo python.sh no tiene mucho efecto
<chakal^-^> madre mia ljrthw47ty49y :)
<ljrthw47ty49y> sh phyton.sh??
<ljrthw47ty49y> con el sudo?
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, pero no me leistes ?
<ljrthw47ty49y> U_U?
<ljrthw47ty49y> eso es algo?
<ljrthw47ty49y> perdona pero estoy aprendiendoo
<antorcha> perdon escribi mal: segun parece es un paquete de instalacion, en ubuntu deberia funcionar sin ningun problema solo pones sudo ./binario.sh
<chakal^-^> a ver ljrthw47ty49y
<chakal^-^> estas ?
<chakal^-^> cd ~/Escritorio; ls *.sh
<chakal^-^> que dice eso
<ljrthw47ty49y> si
<ljrthw47ty49y> ERROR: wrong file size
<ljrthw47ty49y> The file size of: phyton.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y>        should be: 106706584 byte
<mimecar> ljrthw47ty49y, te lo has descargado mal
<mimecar> descargalo de nuevo y deja el nombre original
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya lo tengo aki
<ljrthw47ty49y> tengo 3
<ljrthw47ty49y> uno en descargas
<ljrthw47ty49y> 2 en escritori
<ljrthw47ty49y> lo que pasa que le puse el nombre mas corto
<chakal^-^> el nombre del archivo debería dar igual
<chakal^-^> si es un sh o un binario hazlo primero ejecutable ljrthw47ty49y: chmod +x python.sh
<chakal^-^> si no, no podras ejecutarlo (la x es de eXecute)
<chakal^-^> y luego si, ./python.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> no entendi
<ljrthw47ty49y> el nombre es este
<ljrthw47ty49y> epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64
<ljrthw47ty49y> .sh
<mimecar> ljrthw47ty49y, tu ubuntu es de 64 bits?
<chakal^-^> me estas volviendo loco xD antes dijistes python.sh, bueno, pues eso
<ljrthw47ty49y> como lo ago ejecutable? eso no es malo ??
<ljrthw47ty49y> 64bits
<chakal^-^> chmod +x epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64; ./epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64
<mimecar> ok, sigue las instrucciones que te están dando
<ljrthw47ty49y> chakal cambie el nombre porque estaba metiendo comandos  y se me acia mas facil...
<antorcha> pero puedes usar tabulacion para completar nombres
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, usa el tabulador para rellenar ela rchivo :)
<chakal^-^> o sea, empiezas a escribir y das a la tecla tabulador
<chakal^-^> el completador funciona siempre igual hasta en el irc
<chakal^-^> incluso cuando instalas, por ejemplo: apt-get install xc <--tab tab te saca
<chakal^-^> ~$ apt-get install xc
<chakal^-^> xca                    xchat                  xchm                   xcp-eliloader          xcp-xapi-debug
<chakal^-^> ...
<chakal^-^> asi sabes en cada momento los paquetes que puedes instalar o en este caso el nombre del archivo
<Varotone> welp
<Varotone> acabo de descubrir eso
<Varotone> es decir, sabía que se podía hacer con apt-get y aptitude
<Varotone> pero no sabía que se podía hacer con archivos
<chakal^-^> welp ?
<ljrthw47ty49y>  lo siento tio
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero no tengo ni idea
<ljrthw47ty49y> e buscado lo que dices en google
<ljrthw47ty49y> nose que del tabulador
<ljrthw47ty49y> se que es la tecla tab
<mimecar> ljrthw47ty49y, has dado permisos con chmod +x archivo SI / NO?
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero no se lo que te refierees
<ljrthw47ty49y> no
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<mimecar> a que esperas?
<ljrthw47ty49y> vale
<ljrthw47ty49y> chmod
<ljrthw47ty49y> voy
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> eso esta bien ljrthw47ty49y que te tomes las cosas cont ranquilidad ...
<chakal^-^> y que te documentes :)
<chakal^-^> la tecla tabulador la tienes a la izquierda, salen 2 flechitas ljrthw47ty49y
<ljrthw47ty49y> si ,estoy dando clases de programacion ,,,,
<ljrthw47ty49y> si eso lose
<chakal^-^> funciona en todos los sistemas esa tecla para completar archivos
<ljrthw47ty49y> el comando que le meto es chmod +x¿??7
<chakal^-^> es mas comodo :)
<ljrthw47ty49y> aber
<ljrthw47ty49y> espera
<chakal^-^> chmod +x epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64
<ljrthw47ty49y> le pongo el nombre de archivo tambien despuesde l chmod??
<mimecar> si
<chakal^-^> y luego lo ejecutas: ./epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64
<chakal^-^> (con el ./ tal cual: ./epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64)
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<mimecar> + .sh
<chakal^-^> ups
<chakal^-^> tab tab ;)
<chakal^-^> ./epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh si
<ljrthw47ty49y> vale e metido el chmod7
<ljrthw47ty49y> y no me a dado ningun error
<ljrthw47ty49y> abajo escrito eso despues
<ljrthw47ty49y> 6_64.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> ERROR: wrong file size
<ljrthw47ty49y> The file size of: epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y>        should be: 106706584 bytes
<chakal^-^> eso no te da errores ni te dice nada
<chakal^-^> simplemente lo hicistes ejecutable
<chakal^-^> ... xD
<mimecar> ljrthw47ty49y, descarga un archivo que esté bien
<mimecar> y NO pegues texto en el canal, dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<chakal^-^> si, debe estar corrupto
<antorcha> /away ya vengo
<ljrthw47ty49y> aber el 1º comando es -->  chmod +x epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh  y el 2º comando que tengo que poner es ---> ./epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh    --> es asi o no??
<ljrthw47ty49y> o me teno que descargar
<ljrthw47ty49y> otro?
<mimecar> si el archivo está mal, si
<chakal^-^> debe estar corrupto
<ljrthw47ty49y> tengo  otro en descargas
<chakal^-^> por curiosidad ljrthw47ty49y que dice el comando: file epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> The file size of: epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh      should be: 106706584 bytes   nose
<ljrthw47ty49y> error :wrong file size
<mimecar> está mal descargado
<mimecar> o el archivo de la web está corrupto
<ljrthw47ty49y> ah pues,,
<mimecar> instala las librerías que tiene el paquete desde el centro de software
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> e que tengo en descargas
<ljrthw47ty49y> pesa
<ljrthw47ty49y> 208
<ljrthw47ty49y> y el otro que tengo en escritorio pesa 109
<antorcha> pero el que el esta en la web pesa 80mb y el 64 bit 102mb
<ljrthw47ty49y> pues nada
<ljrthw47ty49y> pues ami no me dice eso
<ljrthw47ty49y> 208,  MB (208.331.902 bytes)
<ljrthw47ty49y> eso me dice ami click derecho propiedades
<antorcha> el de 32bit 91.8 y 64bit 101.76
<ljrthw47ty49y> linux 64bits
<mimecar> si el archivo dice que está corrupto no te sirve de nada
<ljrthw47ty49y> los borro todos..
<ljrthw47ty49y> y descargo otra vez??
<antorcha> ok
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> en teoria hubo un error
<chakal^-^> pero deberia estar ya corregido: "add verification of filesize and MD5 sum during the bash install process on Linux"
<chakal^-^> concretamente en EPD 7.3
<chakal^-^> o eso o es un bug de ubuntu a la hora de verificar el hash md5
<chakal^-^> no coincide ... y por eso te da el error del filesize
<mimecar> instala las librerías desde el centro de software
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, prueba a ejecutarlo desde nautilus con 2 click's
<ljrthw47ty49y> que es natilius?
<ljrthw47ty49y> a es un bug!
<antorcha> explorador de arhivos
<ljrthw47ty49y> tengo actuaizado el sistema bien ,,
<mimecar> mucha casualidad que tengas un bug en la función de md5...
<ljrthw47ty49y> entonces decirme que hago?
<chakal^-^> mimecar, lo estoy viendo y se reporto
<ljrthw47ty49y> necesito eso para el lunes clase que tengo
<chakal^-^> pero deberia estar ya corregida al menos en la 7.3
<ljrthw47ty49y> tenerlo instalado en ubuntu
<mimecar> instala las librerías desde el centro de software
<ljrthw47ty49y> y no en windows7
<ljrthw47ty49y> makina virtual
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> voyal centro software
<ljrthw47ty49y> y que escribo
<mimecar> ...
<chakal^-^> voy a bajarlo por curiosidad
<ljrthw47ty49y> librerias?
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> vale bajalo
<mimecar> lee las librerías que lleva el paquete (lo tienes en su web)
<ljrthw47ty49y> y lo aces
<ljrthw47ty49y> que version de ubuntu tienes?
<ljrthw47ty49y> yo ubuntu12.04LTS
<ljrthw47ty49y> actualizado el sistema dia a dia,,
<ljrthw47ty49y> las librerias tienen algo que ver con EPD?
<mimecar> EPD son varias librerías de python
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, son las dependencias para que funcione
<chakal^-^> como bindings de python
<ljrthw47ty49y> pues estoy mirando y ay muhcas
<ljrthw47ty49y> todo eso me tengo que descargar?
<mimecar> EPD IS A LIGHTWEIGHT DISTRIBUTION OF SCIENTIFIC PYTHON ESSENTIALS:
<mimecar> SCIPY, NUMPY, IPYTHON, MATPLOTLIB, TRAITS, & CHACO
<chakal^-^> hombre, muchas las tendras ya pero no lo sabras hasta que lo intentes instalar :)
<mimecar> descarga las liberías que tiene ese paquete
<antorcha> no mimecar
<antorcha> todavia no
<antorcha> primero que resuelva un problema
<antorcha> luego el de dependencias
<mimecar> ... no son dependencias
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, asegurate que bajas la version 7.3
<ljrthw47ty49y> si
<mimecar> es un paquete que lleva esas librerías incluidas
<chakal^-^> y si quieres instalar dependencias sera mejor: sudo apt-get build-dep python
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> acaba antes
<ljrthw47ty49y> dependencias??
<ljrthw47ty49y> aber no se nada de librerias
<chakal^-^> eso te instala todas las dependencias de python de un tiro
<ljrthw47ty49y>  ninda
<ljrthw47ty49y> formatee el pc ace 2 semans
<ljrthw47ty49y> y me instale ubuntu
<ljrthw47ty49y> estoy leiendo el libro guia de instalacion y administracion
<mimecar> que complicado lo estais haciendo
<ljrthw47ty49y> aparte de tener en una lista algunos comandos basicos de gnu/linux
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, todos los programas tienen dependencias, o sea librerias que son necesarias para que funcione el programa
<ljrthw47ty49y> ahhh
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo, para ver que paquetes dependen de xchat lo puedes mirar asi: apt-cache depends xchat
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> aber
<chakal^-^> pero bueno, seguramente que ese "binario" necesite ya unas librerias
<chakal^-^> por qeu si no ... no funcionara y como no lo gestiona apt las tendras que instalar antes
<mimecar> chakal^-^, ese binario sólo tiene varias librerías de python
<mimecar> que con seguridad estarán en los repositorios
<chakal^-^> claro
<chakal^-^> si quieres instala las dependencias antes de python con sudo apt-get build-dep python
<chakal^-^> asi no tienes que instalar una a una y te ahorras tiempo
<mimecar> python ya está instalado
<ljrthw47ty49y> tengo en xchat
<ljrthw47ty49y> 12 depende
<chakal^-^> ya, pero eso te mete los bindings y paquetes de python mimecar
<mimecar> instala las librerías que te dice la web del programa y no tendrás que hacer nada más
<ljrthw47ty49y> y  5 remplaza
<ljrthw47ty49y> pufff
<ljrthw47ty49y> acabo de descarga el programa
<ljrthw47ty49y> 7.3-2
<ljrthw47ty49y> sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> otra vez
<ljrthw47ty49y> pesa 102.
<chakal^-^> ese si esta parcheado con el problema de hash y md5
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero le doy click dderecho y pesa 106
<ljrthw47ty49y> alguien le pasa eso?
<antorcha> pera
<antorcha> voy a ver
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, no es problema del peso xD
<antorcha> si
<ljrthw47ty49y> nose como instalar librerias ,
<antorcha> asi es
<ljrthw47ty49y> eso porque?
<mimecar> ljrthw47ty49y, abre el centro de software y busca el nombre de la librería, fin
<antorcha> sudo apt-get build-dep python
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero pongo la libreria que me de la gana?
<ljrthw47ty49y> porque aprete click a EPD
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> me rindo
<ljrthw47ty49y> y me salieron 100
<chakal^-^> build-dep te mete las utilidades, bindings y todas las herramientas de python ljrthw47ty49y
<chakal^-^> lo que pasa que como estamos hablando 4 al final te estaras liando mas XD
<ljrthw47ty49y> joder, estais discutiendo todos
<ljrthw47ty49y> y yo tengo un monton de prisa
<ljrthw47ty49y> por acer los deberres que me mandaron este sabado manana
<ljrthw47ty49y> osea esta manana y estoy flipando
<chakal^-^> tu baja el ultimo epd antes que corrige el problema del error que tenias
<antorcha> sudo apt-get build-dep python con esto instalas todas las dep necesarias
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> gracias
<chakal^-^> y luego instala las librerias y bindigns com ote dije o dice antorcha
<mimecar> para que tiene que instalar las librerías (curosidad)?
<chakal^-^> y al final ya sabes: chmod +x ... y lo ejecutas: ./....
<ljrthw47ty49y> si eso lo tengo ya en los comandos cuadno pongo
<ljrthw47ty49y> history
<chakal^-^> si
<ljrthw47ty49y> claro
<chakal^-^> o subes/bajas el cursor :)
<ljrthw47ty49y> tambien
<chakal^-^> y sale del historial los ultimos
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero si cierras sesion  tienes que poner history
<ljrthw47ty49y> voy a probarlo aber
<chakal^-^> mimecar, por que el epd de python lo requiere
<chakal^-^> asi no tendra problemas
<mimecar> epd incluye varias librerías de python
<mimecar> no las tiene como dependencia
<ljrthw47ty49y>  No se pudo encontrar un paquete de fuentes para phyton
<mimecar> ljrthw47ty49y, python
<mimecar> phyton no existe
<ljrthw47ty49y> perdona
<ljrthw47ty49y> ah
<chakal^-^> como que no existe python ?
<ljrthw47ty49y> mal escrito
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero lo tengo bien no?
<ljrthw47ty49y> nada no me deja
<ljrthw47ty49y> me tengo que ir encima
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas usando
<ljrthw47ty49y> vale
<ljrthw47ty49y> lo tengo en descargas
<ljrthw47ty49y> 1º ls
<ljrthw47ty49y> 2º cd Descargas
<ljrthw47ty49y> 3º chmod +x epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<mimecar> si tienes más de dos líneas de texto usa pastebin
<ljrthw47ty49y> nose lo que es eso , perdona
<chakal^-^> y cual es el problema ljrthw47ty49y ?
<mimecar> !paste ljrthw47ty49y
<kubot> ljrthw47ty49y: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ljrthw47ty49y> y 4º ./epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<chakal^-^> y sigue saliendo lo del filesize ?
<ljrthw47ty49y> no
<ljrthw47ty49y> y 5º sudo apt-get build-dep phyton
<ljrthw47ty49y> y me dice error
<chakal^-^> quieto parado
<chakal^-^> que te dijo el 4º
<ljrthw47ty49y> no existe archivo o directorio
<chakal^-^> xD
<mimecar> entonces no has hecho nada
<chakal^-^> ljrthw47ty49y, y eso que te quiere decir ?
<chakal^-^> si no existe el archivo ... no has instalado nada
<ljrthw47ty49y> si e puesto los 5 comadnos esos que abeis puesto,
<chakal^-^> pero hombre ... tendras que saber el nombre del archivo
<ljrthw47ty49y> si ya lose que no se a instaldo , sino me saldria, pero no se donde tengo el error
<chakal^-^> cd ~/Descargas && ls *.sh
<mimecar> no estas en la ruta del archivo
<chakal^-^> que te dice eso ?
<ljrthw47ty49y> si estoy
<ljrthw47ty49y> en la ruta
<ljrthw47ty49y> claro que estoy
<ljrthw47ty49y> me sale en la ventana shell
<ljrthw47ty49y> ls
<ljrthw47ty49y> y sale en rojo
<chakal^-^> que sale
<chakal^-^> ?
<mimecar> entonces no has puesto bien el nombre del archivo
<ljrthw47ty49y> no sale en verde
<chakal^-^> da igual en verde, azul o rojo :)
<ljrthw47ty49y> en rojo tengo 2 archivos
<ljrthw47ty49y> y 1 verde
<chakal^-^> si sale en verde es que es ejecutable
<ljrthw47ty49y> ese verde es el que quiero
<ljrthw47ty49y> .sh
<chakal^-^> a mi ya se me acabo la paciencia
<ljrthw47ty49y> interprete erroneo, el archivo
<ljrthw47ty49y> de texto esta ocupado
<ljrthw47ty49y> me dice
<ljrthw47ty49y> aora?
<mimecar> ls *.sh
<mimecar> y pon todo lo que salga en pastebin
<ljrthw47ty49y> epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> eso me sale
<ljrthw47ty49y> solo
<mimecar>   ./epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<mimecar> ¿qué mensaje da?
<ljrthw47ty49y> lo mismo de antes     ./epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh: /bin/bash: intérprete erróneo: El archivo de texto está ocupad
<mimecar> wget http://epd-free.enthought.com/epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<antorcha> entonces pone sh ./epd...sh
<mimecar> cuando lo tengas descargado seguimos
<ljrthw47ty49y> cuando tenga descargado el que??????
<antorcha> ya no da el error de tamaño?
<mimecar> antes has conseguido que te diera un mensaje de error de tamaño
<antorcha> esa es otra forma de descargar el archivo
<mimecar> ejecutalo igual que cuando tenías el error
<ljrthw47ty49y> con chmod?
<mimecar> el siguiente
<antorcha> te sigue dando el error de tamaño de archivo
<antorcha> ???
<ljrthw47ty49y> ./ e??
<ljrthw47ty49y> esperate un momento
<ljrthw47ty49y> esta descargando
<ljrthw47ty49y> aun
<ljrthw47ty49y> 1minu
<ljrthw47ty49y> to
<ljrthw47ty49y> y se descaga
<ljrthw47ty49y> que voy ala shell
<ljrthw47ty49y> ls
<ljrthw47ty49y> entro a descarags
<mimecar> si usas wget no tienes que cambiar de directorio
<ljrthw47ty49y> nose que es eso
<ljrthw47ty49y> 2 semans ubuntu llevo solo amigo
<mimecar> wget un comando que descarga cosas
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> voy a ver
<ljrthw47ty49y> como seria
<mimecar> esperemos que luego no tengas lo que lleva ese paquete
<mimecar> en los repositorios de ubuntu...
<ljrthw47ty49y> el que?
<mimecar> las librerías de python que lleva epd
<ljrthw47ty49y> escribo este comando --> ./epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<mimecar> ¿ese es esl archivo que has descargado con wget?
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya se descargado
<ljrthw47ty49y> no alguien paso un link por aki
<ljrthw47ty49y> y me dijo que descargara
<ljrthw47ty49y> y yo le di
<ljrthw47ty49y> y se descargo
<mimecar> wget http://epd-free.enthought.com/epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> ahhhhh
<mimecar> has ejecutado eso en la consola si o no
<ljrthw47ty49y> en la shell
<ljrthw47ty49y> no
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok que bueno
<ljrthw47ty49y> no sabia que se podia descargar desde aki
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya se otra cosa mas
<abailarri> hola a todos
<abailarri> tengo el filezilla instalado en mi ubuntu 12.04, pero la conexion con el siempre me va mal
<abailarri> aveces no conecta o no puedo hacer transferencia de archivos
<mimecar> abailarri, es la versión de los repositorios?
<abailarri> supongo
<abailarri> la instale desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones?
<abailarri> si
<abailarri> si ejecuto el filezilla desde el windows que tengo en otra particion
<abailarri> me va perfectamente
<abailarri> pero con ubuntu, no
<abailarri> va bastante mal. A veces se conecta, a veces no, va lento, se cuelgan las transferencias, etc
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde consola y mira si hay errores
<abailarri> no, no pone nada
<abailarri> pero ahora por ejemplo no puedo conectar a ningun servidor ftp
<mimecar> cuando te salga alguno de los problemas aparecerá un texto en la consola
<abailarri> no puedo concetar, es decir, pasa algo, sin embargo no veo nada de errores
<mimecar> el servidor responde al ping?
<abailarri> como te he dicho, lo he probado con windows hace nada y funcionaba perfectamente
<mimecar> que funcione en windows no quiere decir que haga lo mismo en ubuntu
<abailarri> el ping si que responde
<mimecar> filezilla no da ningún tipo de mensaje?
<abailarri> no, simplemente:
<abailarri> Error:	Conexión superó el tiempo de espera
<abailarri> Error:	No se pudo conectar al servidor
<abailarri> ubuntu lleva firewall?
<mimecar> si, lo que no se es si lo tienes activado
<abailarri> lo miro
<abailarri> mimecar, lo tengo inactivo
<abailarri> por lo que firewall no es
<abailarri> mimecar, puede ser cosa de los puertos del router?
<mimecar> en principio no
<abailarri> pues no entiendo
<abailarri> estoy buscando info, pero no aparece nada relativo a ello
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya se me descargo el archivo
<ljrthw47ty49y> wget
<mimecar> chmod +x archivo
<mimecar>  ./archivo
<ljrthw47ty49y> archivo es el nombre del archivo descargado no¿
<mimecar> si
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> voy a ello
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya
<ljrthw47ty49y> esta
<ljrthw47ty49y> no dio ningun error
<ljrthw47ty49y> aora que
<mimecar>  ./archivo no te ha dado ningún mensaje?
<ljrthw47ty49y> aber solo puse chmod +x epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh
<mimecar>  ./archivo
<ljrthw47ty49y> y no me dio ningun error
<ljrthw47ty49y> y aora escribo ./ epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh?????
<mimecar> eso no es lo que te he puesto
<ljrthw47ty49y> ah pues entendi  eso
<mimecar> donde ves el espacio entre / y el nombre del archivo?
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> en ningun sitio
<ljrthw47ty49y> perdona
<ljrthw47ty49y> me da error
<ljrthw47ty49y> ERROR: wrong file size
<ljrthw47ty49y> The file size of: epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.sh estee
<ljrthw47ty49y> y lo de siemrpe should be: 106706584 bytes
<mimecar> abre el centro de software e intenta instalar los paquetes que lleva epd
<ljrthw47ty49y> en el centro de software acabo de poner
<ljrthw47ty49y> epd
<ljrthw47ty49y> no me sale nada , solo un documetno pdf y un juego ajedrez
<ljrthw47ty49y> o es esto?
<mimecar> no
<ljrthw47ty49y>    apt-cache depends epd
<ljrthw47ty49y> ?
<mimecar> en la página de epd te dice las librerías que lleva ese paquete
<antorcha> <ljrthw47ty49y> escribe ls -l nombrearchivo.sh para ver el tamaño
<antorcha> y pega la informacion
<mimecar> antorcha, si el propio instalador no quiere empezar...
<antorcha> si pero
<antorcha> pero puede ser falla del script
<antorcha> porque yo lo baje y pesa mas que eso
<antorcha> que esta avaluando
<antorcha> evaluando
<ljrthw47ty49y> como era lo de pastebin
<ljrthw47ty49y> ?
<antorcha> solo pega la linea que te regresa al hacer ls -l sobre el archivo.sh
<mimecar> ljrthw47ty49y, http://www.enthought.com/products/epd_free.php
<mimecar> todo lo que lleva ese paquete está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<ljrthw47ty49y> -rwx--x--x 1 hackcrack hackcrack 198169370 nov 17 16:51 epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86_64.s
<antorcha> no deberia de pesar eso, su tamaño es de 106mb
<mimecar> tienes lo que quieres instalar desde hace un par de horas en los repositorios de ubuntu
<antorcha> no has tenido falla en tu disco ultimamente?
<ljrthw47ty49y> no
<ljrthw47ty49y> esta bien
<antorcha> puede ser una falla de CRC
<ljrthw47ty49y> pase hirens boot
<ljrthw47ty49y> antes de instalar ubuntu
<ljrthw47ty49y> comprobe sectores defectuosos , ram etc
<antorcha> y si lo bajas desde winzote
<mimecar> deja el archivo e instala los programas desde el centro de software
<antorcha> tambien proba si esta ese paquete epd en el centro de software
<mimecar> los paquetes que pone epd si están
<ljrthw47ty49y> vale
<ljrthw47ty49y> busco en centro softwrare
<antorcha> y no te estas matando tanto
<ljrthw47ty49y> no se que es winzote
<antorcha> windows
<ljrthw47ty49y> e buscado crc y no tiene que ser e fallo ese , pero bueno ,,,
<ljrthw47ty49y> si lo bajo desde windows  me sale extension msi.
<ljrthw47ty49y> amigo
<antorcha> tampoco el archivo tiene que ser de 200mb sino de 106mb
<antorcha> no bajar el sh desde win
<ljrthw47ty49y> ademas ya lo tengo en  la makia virtual de la misma pagina
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero necesito instarlo en ubutu
<antorcha> correcto.... lo bajas sh desde windows para linux luego
<ljrthw47ty49y> porque as sido para dar la clase hoy que me a tokado descargarlo de la makina virtual porque ni el profesor podia acerlo ir en mi makina ubuntu desde la ventana de comandos
<antorcha> a ver que tamaño te lo descarga
<ljrthw47ty49y> vale
<ljrthw47ty49y> voy a probar
<ljrthw47ty49y> abe
<ljrthw47ty49y> r
<mimecar> por última vez, todos los paquetes que instala epd están en los repositorios de ubuntu
<ljrthw47ty49y> proque como nose qeu poner en centro  de software para descargarlo
<mimecar> si queréis seguir peleando con el archivo adelante
<antorcha> prueba eso tambien
<mimecar> EPD IS A LIGHTWEIGHT DISTRIBUTION OF SCIENTIFIC PYTHON ESSENTIALS:
<mimecar> SCIPY, NUMPY, IPYTHON, MATPLOTLIB, TRAITS, & CHACO
<ljrthw47ty49y> como lo bajo de los repositorios?????
<mimecar> LEE la segunda línea
<ljrthw47ty49y> epd is a lightweight¿¿¿¿
<ljrthw47ty49y> es que perdona pero nose bajar de los repositorios de ubuntu
<ljrthw47ty49y> voy a ver si busco en google
<mimecar> abre el centro de software, escribe el nombre del paquete, instala
<mimecar> SCIPY, NUMPY, IPYTHON, MATPLOTLIB, TRAITS, & CHACO
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya se abrir centro de software
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero no se el nombre del paquete
<antorcha> epd
<mimecar> scipi
<mimecar> numpy
<ljrthw47ty49y> el que qiera'?????
<ljrthw47ty49y> O TODOS?
<mimecar> eso es el nombre del paquete
<mimecar> el que sea python-scipy o similar
<ljrthw47ty49y> PYTHON-SCIPY
<ljrthw47ty49y> escrito eso en centro software
<ljrthw47ty49y> y me sale  herramientas cientificas
<mimecar> te sale el paquete si o no
<ljrthw47ty49y> ESTOY DESCARGANDO
<ljrthw47ty49y> herramientas ciientificas
<ljrthw47ty49y> al escribir
<ljrthw47ty49y> python-scipy
<ljrthw47ty49y> pesa 50mb
<ljrthw47ty49y> y una vez instalado 118
<mimecar> da lo mismo lo que ocupe
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya lo tengo aora
<ljrthw47ty49y> que
<mimecar> el siguiente paquete de la lista de epd
<ljrthw47ty49y> no puedo tirar hacia arriba
<ljrthw47ty49y> la conversacion
<mimecar> ves a la página de epd y lo miras
<ljrthw47ty49y> la web de la descarga?
<mimecar> si
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero si estado miradno antes y salen 100 o asi,
<ljrthw47ty49y> o no sera eso
<mimecar> SCIPY, NUMPY, IPYTHON, MATPLOTLIB, TRAITS, & CHACO
<mimecar> eso son 100?
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> voy a mirar aber si encuentro justo esos 6
<ljrthw47ty49y> si yo e visto una lista bastante grande,,
<ljrthw47ty49y> me abre ekivokado , como os digo no entiedno muy bien esto
<ljrthw47ty49y> ah valeee
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya lo e visto mimecar
<ljrthw47ty49y> jajajaja lo pone en la web en azul
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero no sabia que era eso
<ljrthw47ty49y> ademas esta en ingles
<ljrthw47ty49y> gracias por la ayuda
<mimecar> tendrás que leer si quieres programar
<ljrthw47ty49y> si
<ljrthw47ty49y> estoy leiendo unos libros
<ljrthw47ty49y> y bastantes webs
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero estoy empezando
<ljrthw47ty49y> YA ESTOY INSTALANDO NUMmpii
<ljrthw47ty49y>  MIecar
<ljrthw47ty49y> mimecar
<ljrthw47ty49y> si por ejemplo escribo en centr software
<ljrthw47ty49y> Python-Traits
<ljrthw47ty49y> me salen 5
<ljrthw47ty49y> los instalo todos
<ljrthw47ty49y> o solo el 1º
<ljrthw47ty49y> cmo estoy aciendo
<mimecar> depende de la descripción del programa
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> despues de instalarlo todo
<ljrthw47ty49y> que passos
<ljrthw47ty49y> ai que seguir
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya estara?
<ljrthw47ty49y> o abra que dar alguna orden?
<mimecar> ya estará
<ljrthw47ty49y> ok
<ljrthw47ty49y> como lo abro
<ljrthw47ty49y> aora desde la terminal
<mimecar> ya has instalado todas las librerías?
<ljrthw47ty49y> mimecar
<ljrthw47ty49y> me salen 2 consolas
<ljrthw47ty49y> ya esta no?
<mimecar> dos consolas?
<ljrthw47ty49y> si
<ljrthw47ty49y> en apliaciones
<ljrthw47ty49y> ipython console
<ljrthw47ty49y> ipython QT console
<ljrthw47ty49y> es eso no?
<ljrthw47ty49y> es que solo lo e isntalado hoy y asido en w7 por no poder acerlo en ubuntu
<mimecar> será un interprete para python
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero es eso lo que yo queria???
<ljrthw47ty49y> DE lA WEB  esa que e puesto?
<ljrthw47ty49y> es lo que me mando el maestro
<mimecar> si has instalado los paquetes de epd, ya lo tienes todo
<ljrthw47ty49y> si
<ljrthw47ty49y> pero el archivo ese
<ljrthw47ty49y> .sh
<ljrthw47ty49y> no ace falta acer nada mas?
<mimecar> si has instalado todo (y los paquetes que toca) no
<ljrthw47ty49y> no que
<ljrthw47ty49y> ah vaale
<ljrthw47ty49y> okey
<ljrthw47ty49y> pues eso soloo lo sabra el profesor
<abailarri> tengo una pregunta: tengo que hacer constantemente una tarea y me gustaria crear un srcipt que al darle doble click me ejecutase ciertos comandos
<abailarri> es posible hacerlo?
<mimecar> eso es lo que hace cualquier script
<abailarri> si. Por ejemplo un comando seria este: drush dl drupal
<abailarri> como lo creo?
<mimecar> con gedit por ejemplo
<abailarri> si, inicio el documento con #!/bin/bash
<abailarri> y luego escribo el comando q antes he puesto
<abailarri> pero en que formato lo guardo¿
<mimecar> puedes ponerle la extensión .sh
<abailarri> ok
<abailarri> pero claro
<abailarri> yo pongo en el .sh:
<abailarri> #!/bin/bash
<abailarri> drush dl drupal
<abailarri> pero imaginate que ese comando lo debo ejecutar en modo sudo
<abailarri> se puede poner para haga haga el sudo y ponga el password automaticamente¿
<mimecar> eso sería peligroso, las contraseñas no se guardan en los archivos
<abailarri> ya, pero es posible no?
<mimecar> si sudo lo admite como parámetro...
<abailarri> ya he creado el .sh
<abailarri> y como se ejecuta, simplemente si le doy doble-clik se vuelve a abrir con gedit
<mimecar> dale permisos de ejecución
<wonx> Hola
<wonx> una pregnta simple. Me podéis decir cuanta ram os está ocupando Ubuntu ahora mismo?
<abailarri> sudo chmod 777 archivo.sh
<abailarri> cierto?
<mimecar> abailarri, te has pasado varios pueblos
<mimecar> wonx, más de 600 MB puede ocupar
<wonx> ojalá fuesen 600mb...
<wonx> a mi me ocupa como 1500 con un arranque limpio y una ventana del firefox abierta
<mimecar> el sistema cachea las aplicaciones más usadas
<mimecar> da igual, no esperes que ocupe poca memoria
<abailarri> por?
<wonx> (vale, estan skype, empathy y dropbox de fondo)
<mimecar> abailarri, dale permisos de ejecución a tu usuario, no a todo el mundo
<wonx> ya, pero a la que abro un par de programas más, me ocupa los 3GB que tengo...
<abailarri> joder, es verdad
<wonx> Creo que en un par de versiones de ubuntu, se les ha disparado el consumo de la ram
<mimecar> el sistema cachea las aplicaciones que más usas
<abailarri> ya lo he ejecutado, pero claro, al no abrirse la terminal, no se el progreso de la ejecucion
<abailarri> no se si esta funcionando ni nada
<mimecar> se abre la aplicación y si hay errores se cierra
<abailarri> veo que me ha funcionado
<abailarri> pero me surge una duda
<abailarri> necesito ejecutar tres comandos
<abailarri> el primero es para descargar un archivo
<abailarri> el segundo para renombrarlo y el tercero para moverlo
<abailarri> pero claro
<abailarri> no se pueden ejecutar los dos ultimos hasta que no se haya descargado, me entiendes?
<mimecar> como es normal
<abailarri> entonces, como le hago saber que tiene q esperar a que descargue, es posible?
<mimecar> siempre te va a esperar
<abailarri> a si?
<abailarri> no se va a ejecutar el renombre antes de que haya acabado de descargar?
<mimecar> puedes coger el coche si no has salido de la cama?
<abailarri> jajaja, podria
<abailarri> bien, entiendo
<abailarri> otra cuestion que se me presenta es
<abailarri> para renombrar un directorio en una terminal, el comando es:
<abailarri> mv dir1 dir2
<abailarri> pero claro, imaginate que el dir1 tiene un nombre relativo, es decir, siempre sera dir1xxx donde las xxx pueden ser un numero
<abailarri> es posible decirle que cambie de nombre aun teniendo esa realatividad en el nombre¿
<mimecar> es lo que hace por defecto
<abailarri> Por ejemplo, el script que estoy intentando hacer lo que haces es descargar un archivo llamado drupal7.17
<abailarri> ahora es 7.17
<abailarri> quizas dentro de un mes sea 7.18
<abailarri> entonces cuando lo ha descargado me interesa renombrar esa carpeta a "minombre"
<abailarri> me explico?
<adrianazzy> qier instalar matlab , pero como apenas estoy empesando a usar ubuntu, no se q hacer cuando la maquina me pide q indiq un directorio local para instalarlo
<mimecar> es lo que hace por defecto
<mimecar> adrianazzy, indicarle un directorio para instalarlo
<abailarri> mimecar, no te entiendo, como que lo hace por defecto?
<mimecar> las rutas de las carpetas son relativas
<abailarri> por ejemplo, ahora tengo un archivo que se llama carpeta12 y quiero renombrarla a micarpeta
<abailarri> lo normal es poner mv carpeta12 micarpeta, y asi cambia de nombre
<abailarri> pero si pongo por ejemplo carpeta micarpeta (sin el 12 en la primera) me dice que el directorio no exidte
<mimecar> usa una variable
<abailarri> por lo que entiendo que hay que especificarle exactamente el nombre
<chakal^-^> usa $1 como 1 parametro
<chakal^-^> y al llamar al script lo coje: ./script ruta/algo
<chakal^-^> $2 el segundo, $3 el tercero, etc
<adrianazzy> conocen una buena pagina, para aprender informatica basica, asi como lenguaje basido de ubuntu
<adrianazzy> o algun libro, bueno?
<chakal^-^> antorcha, f1
<antorcha> di
<chakal^-^> bueno, o busca ayuda en el dash de unity y te sale
<antorcha> la informacion esta en todos lados tambien: http://www.aboutlinux.info/2005/12/10-most-popular-ubuntu-sites-on-net.html
<adrianazzy> en español?
<antorcha> translate.google.com es de mucha ayuda
<adrianazzy> va, racias
<antorcha> te puede traducir sitios enteros
<abailarri> mimecar, he estado buscando info de como podria ser el codigo
<mimecar> mete el nombre de la carpeta en una variable
<abailarri> pero no encuentro exactamente lo que estoy buscando. Tienes algun idea para buscarr¿
<mimecar>  busca alguna guía de programación en bash
<mimecar> los primeros pasos son el uso de variables
<chakal^-^> abailarri, $1 $2 ...
<abailarri> pero como meter el nombre de esa carpeta en una variable, si el nombre puede ser distinto cada x tiempo¿
<mimecar> ...
<abailarri> entiendo q puedo meter en una variable la carpeta "carpeta1", pero si mañana se llama "carpeta2" ya no funcionaria el script
<chakal^-^> si es dinamico puedes recorrerlo con un bucle para cogerlo
<mimecar> busca las carpetas que hay en el directorio y usalas
<chakal^-^> se me lee ?
<antorcha> pong
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes.....
<matux> buenas
<matux> me pueden indiciar ultima distro de lxce ?
<mimecar> lxce o lxde?
<matux> lxde
<matux> :p
<mimecar> la misma que ubuntu
<matux> esta interesado en probar la ultima version
<matux> que opinas sobre ella?
<mimecar> descarga el live cd y decide por ti mismo
<matux> si eso es buena idea mimecar
<matux> eso hare
<mimecar> antes de instalar haz un backup de tus datos
<matux> pero si es livecd ... no se instala
<matux> primero la tengo que iniciar
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si al final decides instalar el live cd
<matux> ah ok ok
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-18
<matux> minecar
<matux> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<matux> regreso en 2 minitus
<dzup> bendito!
<taxation> hola alguien me puede decir como descargar algo del terminal dde linux ubuntu 12.04
<lora> HOla necesito saber komo se llaman los mensajes emergentes que salen en la esquina superior derecha, los que inican cuando se descarga algo, o para controlar el sonido y esas cosas
<lora> porfavor es para configurarlooo
<jorge4> lora, que yo sepa se llama panel
<jorge4> o sea gnome-panel
<lora> no los mensajes que aparecen como cuando se descarga un torrent
<lora> o cuando firefox descarga algo
<lora> o como por ejemplo cuando ubuntu inicia y guake esta corriendo
<lora> es como un globo como se llama
<lora_> me entiendes?
<lora_> no es el panel, son los mensajes de informacion que aparecen abajo
<jorge4> a ya..los pop-up con fondo negro te refieres ¿no?
<lora_> sisi aahh ok pop-up, esos deben ser muchas gracias
<lora_> eske kiero konfigurarlos, instale ubuntu 12.04, le instale gnome clasic
<lora_> y compiz
<lora_> y no se que pero me genero que ya no me salen como antes, salen mas grandes, y el de brillo de pantalla y sonido me aparece al centro al medio no me gusta para nada
<jorge4> ah no sabia que se podian configurar...te refieres a cambiar la posicion o el color, etc ?
<lora_> si o el tema porque esta como distinto al que utiliza gnome clasic
<jorge4> si posiblemente sea el tema
<jorge4> yo tambien he quitado unity y he instalado el gnome pero sin efectos
<lora_> pero si te fijas el pop-up es el mismo que utiliza gnome
<lora_> o sea unity
<lora_> a mi no se porke pero me kambio
<jorge4> si efectivamente. Sigue saliendo...no se a que será debido el cambio, pero igual tendras que probar con otro tema. La verdad no tengo ni idea.
<lora__> ok gracias
<lora__> (
<jorge4> de nada lora...
<tomivs> Hello
<tomivs> Hello for all
<tomivs> Holaaaaaaaaa
<tomivs> No hay nadie
<jorge4> ola tomivs
<tomivs> hola
<tomivs> jorge4,
<jorge4> ola como va
<tomivs> fino
<jorge4> ok...
<iced> hola
<iced> gente como es el canal ubuntu-cafe-es
<iced> alravez ya chao
<makub3x> saludos
<iced> hola makubex
<arp-> Hola
<arp-> alguien tiene idea si esta fallando el servidor de extras.ubuntu.com ?
<makub3x> por ping si responde
<arp-> al tirar el apt-get update
<arp-> es el unico que falla
<arp-> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<arp->  
<arp-> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<arp->  
<arp-> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<makub3x> es por tu distro
<makub3x> digo, por tu release
<makub3x> aún no usas quantal o precise?
<arp-> decia
<arp-> talvez esta caido
<arp-> hace 2 dias que me falla
<makub3x> no al parecer retiraron el soporte para tu release
<makub3x> natty
<makub3x> tienes que actualizar a precise o quantal
<chilicuil> o utilizar los repositorios old-releases old-releases.ubuntu.com
<arp-> makub3x: a si?
<arp-> porq ue
<arp-> lo descontinuaaron ya?
<makub3x> así es
<makub3x> échale un ojo a las soportadas actualmente
<makub3x> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<makub3x> de oneric, precise y quantal para las lanzadas
<arp-> desde cuando cambiaron eso?
<makub3x> y raring para la que viene
<arp-> tiene que hacer pocos dias
<makub3x> lo ignoro, pero cada release tiene un tiempo de vida
<arp-> pf
<xangua> arp-: las versiones normales SIEMPRE han tenido 18 meses de soporte
<arp-> yo tengo 11.04
<arp-> creo que no era LTS
<makub3x> o como dice chilicui1 puedes usar los old-releases
<makub3x> ahhh
<arp-> 11.10 era lts no
<arp-> ?
<makub3x> entonces está mal configurado tu repo
<chilicuil> October 28, 2012 para natty, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<makub3x> xDDDD
<chilicuil> arp-: nop, no era lts, 10.04 si lo es, y aun esta soportado
<arp-> :S
<arp-> pero dejaron de dar extras
<makub3x> sí es verdad
<arp-> estos tipos..
<chilicuil> arp-: y respecto a old-releases.., no te funcionara con extras.., parece que a extras no le dan ese privilegio de mantenerlo indefinidamente en old-releases.., acabo de ver
<arp-> bu
<chilicuil> arp-: deberias ir con lts si estas manejando servidores
<arp-> yo que pense que el server estaba caido temporalmente
<makub3x> no amigo parece que no es temporal
<chilicuil> precise por ejemplo estara soportado hasta 2017, increible
<arp-> arp-: ja
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> no me queda otra entonces
<arp-> que actualizar
<makub3x> uy
<arp-> pasa que no puedo saltar de 11.04
<makub3x> October 28, 2012 fin de natty
<arp-> a 12.10
<makub3x> qué puntuales son jeje
<arp-> encima gnome3 no me gusta
<arp-> dios
<makub3x> bueno lo de actualizar creo que si te llevará un poco de tiempo
<arp-> yo que me venia resistiendo
<makub3x> ahora lo de gnome tiene facil solución xD
<xangua> gnome 3 no es el único escritorio
<arp-> no ya se
<makub3x> yo uso xfce
<arp-> y bueno
<makub3x> sabes? en la 12.10 está de lujo
<arp-> pero gnome3 tiene un modo clasico
<arp-> que es bien parecido a gnome2 clasico
<arp-> me dijeron
<xangua> que removerán en la próxima versión de gnome
<makub3x> xangua, a cual?
<xangua> (00:11:21) arp-: pero gnome3 tiene un modo clasico
<chilicuil> bueno, yo me retiro, buenas noches o/
<arp-> ese nuevo entorno de gnome3 con esas barras locas
<arp-> lo odio con todas las fuerzas del mal
<arp-> ahaha
<makub3x> jajaja
<makub3x> a mi me gustaron (pero no uso gnome)
<arp-> yo siempre fui un loquito de KDE
<makub3x> (xD así que es más fácil decirlo)
<arp-> pero bueh
<arp-> hace años que no uso KDE
<makub3x> ahhh plasma
<makub3x> igual ha evolucionado bastante, man
<arp-> arranque con linux, en el año 2000
<makub3x> lo uso en la maq de trabajo
<arp-> imagiante en esa epoca
<arp-> usaba KDE
<makub3x> no man... nada que ver ahora
<arp-> y no
<arp-> ajja
<arp-> igual probe hace un tiempo el KDE 3 y 4
<arp-> asi que se lo que son
<makub3x> la integración del kde4 me llega
<makub3x> y las apps, se sienten más maduras
<arp-> pero bueh
<makub3x> amarok
<arp-> siempre fue mas pesado kde
<makub3x> k3b
<arp-> kde es muy OSX
<makub3x> sí, es el costo por pagar
<arp-> se zarpan
<makub3x> bueno señores
<makub3x> felices updates
<makub3x> y felices noches
<makub3x> nos leemos luego
<beltxa1> buenos dias
<beltxa1> alguien puede ayudarme a instalar libreoffice o openoffice? tengo ubuntu 10.04/64
<beltxa1> he desistanlado openofficep ar instalar libre office pero ahora no puedo instalar ninguno de los dos y mañana no se como voy a trabajar
<beltxa1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367163/
<beltxa1> hola?
<abailarri> hola a todos
<abailarri> tengo filezilla desde hace un tiempo
<abailarri> pero ultimamente no me funciona
<abailarri> es incapaz de conectarse a ningun servidor
 * xoan buenas
<frangor> hola
<SadlyMistaken> hola muy buenas. alguien sabe de un programa que sirva para identificar archivos?? Hice una recuperación de archivos, y hay algunos que dice terminan en .doc.. pero es falso, son otra cosa.. y he encontrado un identificador online, pero no uno que pueda yo usar localmente ¿alguien sabe?
<chakal^-^> md5sum
<chakal^-^> aunque no entendi bien lo que quieres hacer
<SadlyMistaken> pues
<SadlyMistaken> imaginate que tienes un archivo sin extension..
<SadlyMistaken> y no sabes si es musica, o video, o un archivo de texto... y no paras de cambiarle la extensión para saber que rábanos es ese archivo
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, pues busco un programa que me diga... qué tipo de archivo es.
<chakal^-^> el comando file te lo dice
<SadlyMistaken> ah
<chakal^-^> file <archivo>
<SadlyMistaken> a ver, voy a probar
<SadlyMistaken> uhm... me dice "No Summary Info"
<SadlyMistaken> no debe tener mucha idea..
<SadlyMistaken> muchisimas gracias chakal^-^ ... ¿sabes de alguna alternativa?
<dylan66> fslint busca archivos
<chakal^-^> SadlyMistaken, prueba a mirar la cabezera del archivo
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo: head -n 3 archivo
<chakal^-^> a ver si sale alguna informacion EXIF
<chakal^-^> lo raro que no te diga nada el comando file
<chakal^-^> por que es precisamente lo que mira
<chakal^-^> sin importar la extension ...
<SadlyMistaken> cabecera?
<chakal^-^> head es
<chakal^-^> si, cabezera del archivo que es donde se guarda informacion exif de todos los archivos
<SadlyMistaken> a mi el comando file me dice:  f60204328: Composite Document File V2 Document, No summary info
<chakal^-^> suele estar en las primeras lineas, de hay el comando head (cabezera)
<SadlyMistaken> es que si lo abro con un editor de textos, me salen simbolitos, no cabeceras..
<chakal^-^> claro, es un binario
<chakal^-^> o quizas es un documento de word cifrado :)
<SadlyMistaken> y si acaso lo único que encuentro es "Root Entry"... y al rato pone "Catalog"
<SadlyMistaken> yo no he cifrado en mi vida un archivo de texto..
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, en fin
<SadlyMistaken> que al menos es este el programa que tenía que buscar...
<SadlyMistaken> muchas gracias chakal^-^ chiiiiii
<SadlyMistaken> eres un solete
<chakal^-^> hombre, puedes usar xdg-open
<chakal^-^> se encarga de comprobar el tipo de archivo que es antes de abrirlo con el programa que convenga
<SadlyMistaken> uhm
<SadlyMistaken> interesante
<SadlyMistaken> voy a probarlo.
<SadlyMistaken> jajaja
<chakal^-^> prueba
<chakal^-^> xdg-open <archivo>
<chakal^-^> :)
<SadlyMistaken> uh
<SadlyMistaken> cuantos errores.
<SadlyMistaken> y luego me lo ha abierto con el gedit..
<chakal^-^> si no se abre nada es que no lo reconoce
<SadlyMistaken> pero en error..
<chakal^-^> claro
<SadlyMistaken> nada. esto es horrible.
<SadlyMistaken> jajajaja xD
<SadlyMistaken> lo menos son 300 archivos... ¿no serán carpetas?
<chakal^-^> no creo
<chakal^-^> se abriria el nautilos o el que proceda
<gsmGsm> hola a todos
<SadlyMistaken> bueno...
<SadlyMistaken> no importa muchas gracias
<SadlyMistaken> hola gsmGsm
<gsmGsm> hola estoy intentado
<gsmGsm> instalar un driver en controladores pero creoque no me es posible
<gsmGsm> aora os comento el error
<chakal^-^> hazlo con el origenes de software que es donde tiene sel jockey
<chakal^-^> a ver si tienes hay el driver
<gsmGsm> si mira te comento chakal
<chakal^-^> en la pestaña "controladores adicionales"
<gsmGsm> me salen 2
<gsmGsm> en controladores adicionales
<gsmGsm> uno propietario ATI
<gsmGsm> y el otro
<gsmGsm> post-lanzamiento
<gsmGsm> y me dijeron qe instalara el 1º el propietario
<chakal^-^> si
<gsmGsm> pero estoy  en el escriotrio y  no me sale buena resolucion
<gsmGsm> me sale todo grande
<gsmGsm> y no me gusta
<chakal^-^> que es un notebook ?
<gsmGsm> sobre mesa
<gsmGsm> y en el portatil lo tengo el mismo sistema operativo del mismo cd
<gsmGsm> y me vabbien
<SadlyMistaken> notebook es un portatil de esos que son pequeñicos.
<gsmGsm> en el portatil
<gsmGsm> que no , que es un super pc
<gsmGsm> sobre mesa
<gsmGsm> jaqjajjaa
<SadlyMistaken> entonces no se llama notebook
<gsmGsm> sse lo que es un netbook, tengo uno con crunchbang
<SadlyMistaken> de todos modos... si te va bien, significa que no tiene el mismo hardware
<gsmGsm> el sobre mesa  es AsROCK
<gsmGsm> y el portatil intel
<chakal^-^> gsmGsm, que controladores usas ahora ?
<chakal^-^> fglrx ? ati ?
<gsmGsm> aora ninguno ,
<gsmGsm> lo mismo
<gsmGsm> me pone
<chakal^-^> quizas la resolucion se mejore configurando el monitor en el xorg.conf
<chakal^-^> quizas desde ati-config
<gsmGsm> Controladore grafico propietario FGLXRX para ATI
<gsmGsm> eso pone en el 1º
<gsmGsm> bien como el problema etaba que tenia activado el 1º , intente descatvivarlo y activar el 2º que pone esto -->
<chakal^-^> gsmGsm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<gsmGsm> cONTROLADOR PARA GRAFICO  LGLRX propietario  de ATI/AMD (actualizaciones post-lanzamiento)
<gsmGsm> pues aora no me deja activar ninguno me sale error cuando intento abilitar alguno
<chakal^-^> se habrá quedado pillado
<chakal^-^> abre un terminal y escribe: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chakal^-^> a ver si tienes algun problema
<gsmGsm> vale
<gsmGsm> perdona e estado mirando la web esa que me as mandado
<gsmGsm> pero nada de nada , esta en ingles
<gsmGsm> uso un rtraducotr pero me dice los sentimos
<gsmGsm> no a podido traducirse
<gsmGsm> y lo pococ que dice en ingles no se
<gsmGsm> para darte una idea mi pantalla es tele lcd  de 19 o 20 pulgadas
<gsmGsm> y la terminal al abrirla me ocupa toda la pantalla
<gsmGsm> en pequena
<gsmGsm> me faltan 3 o 4 centimentro para que la ocupe entera
<chakal^-^> gsmGsm, tendras que configurar el xorg.conf para tu monitor
<gsmGsm> chakal
<gsmGsm> el comando7
<gsmGsm> me dice
<gsmGsm> que esta
<gsmGsm> bloqueando
<gsmGsm> por otro proceso
<gsmGsm> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chakal^-^> supuestamente tu monitor no soporta el EDID
<chakal^-^> o sea, que no reconoce la resolucion
<chakal^-^> si, tendras el gestor de paquetes abierto, cierralo
<gsmGsm> aber
<gsmGsm> una cosa
<gsmGsm> que me parece que no as leido bien
<chakal^-^> si tu monitor no soporta EDID tienes que configurarlo a mano los refrescos verticales/horizontal y resolucion
<gsmGsm> la primera vez qeu formatee instale el driver 1º propietario y no me dio ningun error
<gsmGsm> mi monitor es imposible de configurar ya que no tengo el mando
<gsmGsm> y es una television
<chakal^-^> gsmGsm, creo que no me has entendido :)
<gsmGsm> coomo configuro el xorg ese???
<chakal^-^> si tu monitor sea tv o monitor , da igual ... no dispone de EDID no te va a reconocer la resolucion ni los refrescos, te lo va a ajustar en modo compatibilidad (800x600)
<chakal^-^> y unos refrescos distintos, tienes que editar el xorg.conf y decirle los valores tu manualmente para tu monitor
<chakal^-^> eso con el controlador propietario fglrx
<chakal^-^> reiniciar la sesion X y a ver si se resuelve
<gsmGsm> la configuracion de pantalla  dice que la tengo a 1280x720 (16:9)
<gsmGsm> pero se quees mentira
<gsmGsm> oem 7"
<gsmGsm> ok reincio sesion
<gsmGsm> esta actualizando , aora cuando termine no¿
<gsmGsm> que tenia actuaizaciones
<chakal^-^> que te dice el comando por terminmal: xrandr -q
<chakal^-^> mejor
<chakal^-^> xrandr -q | grep '*'
<chakal^-^> es el actual
<gsmGsm> ok lo pego todo aki?
<chakal^-^> no
<chakal^-^> pastebin
<gsmGsm> privado?
<chakal^-^> !paste gsmGsm
<kubot> gsmGsm: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<gsmGsm> esperate
<gsmGsm> que tengo que cambiar de pc
<chakal^-^> aqui estoy sentado :)
<gsmGsm> ok ya estoy conectando , no voy a cmabia el pc
<gsmGsm> esta conectando con el otro
<gsm> hola aki estoy
<gsm> http://pastebin
<gsm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<gsm> no me entra chakal
<chakal^-^> no has dado bien la url
<chakal^-^> nada mas dar a pastear copia la url, no antes
<gsm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<chakal^-^> ... :)
<gsm> jajajaj n entiendo ,
<chakal^-^> pega el texto, da al boton paste y copia LUEGO la url resultante
<gsm> aber estoy en la ventana de astebin
<gsm> arriba en POSTER?
<gsm> que escribo
<gsm> tengo el texto de la consola escrito ya
<chakal^-^> en Content pegalo
<gsm> eso ya esta
<chakal^-^> en poster pon lo que sea
<gsm> ah  oko
<gsm> ya esta
<gsm> no sale nada , no¿?
<gsm> aora me sale launchpad
<gsm> joder
<misco> Buenas. Pregunta de novato intentando aprender, disculpen la posible burrada. ¿El comando export es como un alias para las rutas en vez de para comandos?
<chakal^-^> se aplica a todos los usuarios
<chakal^-^> VAR=value <-- se aplia al usuario actual
<chakal^-^> export VAR=value <-- se aplia al todos
<chakal^-^> seria como una variable publica de ambito general en programacion (public)
<cousteau> no exactamente.  export exporta la variable a todos los subprocesos
<cousteau> foo=hola; sh -c 'echo "$foo"'   -> nada
<cousteau> export foo=hola; sh -c 'echo "$foo"'   -> "hola"
<cousteau> sería como una variable global
<chakal^-^> por que sh -c "" ?
<cousteau> chakal^-^, para ejecutar sh como subproceso
<cousteau> si no, si haces   echo "$foo"   el "$foo" se convertirá a "hola" antes de llamar a echo
<cousteau> y lo que le estarás pasando a echo será directamente 'hola'
<chakal^-^> ya
<misco> Se debe escribir en algún archivo o con escribirlo en terminal ya quedaría guardado (quiero asignar un punto de montaje LFS=/mnt/lfs) No tengo ni idea, estoy siguiendo los pasos de un libro (LFS)
<chakal^-^> pero eso depende como programes
<cousteau> si haces sh -c, con argumento entre comillas _simples_, le estás pasando '$foo' literalmente
<chakal^-^> LFS es un delimitador misco
<chakal^-^> por defecto LFS vale ' '
<cousteau> sí... mejor no usar mayúsculas para nombres de variables
<chakal^-^> se usa para recorrer variables en bucles, en este caso seria salto de linea para leear lineas: LFS=$'\n'
<cousteau> suelen ser "nombres reservados" o nombres que el programa debería leer de las variables de entorno
<cousteau> chakal^-^, creo que es espacio, tabulador y enter
<cousteau> bueno, me voy a comer
<chakal^-^> espacio
<cousteau> chakal^-^, creo que los tres
<cousteau> (por defecto)
<Guest11705> hola quiero hacer una consulta necesito un programa de control de almacen uu conocen algunos que sea gratuitito para gestionar y controlar pequeñas empresasesas
<chakal^-^> vaya cagada con deja-dup y el unicode
<chakal^-^> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte 0xd1 in position 117: invalid continuation byte
<chakal^-^> supuestamente algun archivo/carpeta esta en unicode y casca al hacer la copia de seguridad :)
<Guest11705> :O
<chakal^-^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/duplicity/+bug/989496
<Guest11705> chakal^-^: hola
<Guest11705> :)
<chakal^-^> hola
<abailarri> alguien sabe como se configura una vpn desde ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest11705> virtual private network
<Guest11705> algo asi
<Guest11705> ee
<Guest11705> me gustaria saber tambien
<Guest11705> Xd
<Guest11705> :)
<chakal^-^> abailarri, desde network-manager puedes hacerlo
<gsmGsm> me cago end ios nano
<Guest11705> ee
<Guest11705> Xd
<Guest11705> como tan coxino
<alexandr-> oie
<alexandr-> ke significa
<alexandr-> esto
<alexandr-> http://imagebin.org/236360
<alexandr-> es el error que me sale siempre es molesto :C
<chakal^-^> dale a informar del problema...
<alexandr-> ya
<chakal^-^> hasta que no lo des no sabras que pasa, luego a detalles
<alexandr-> ya
<alexandr-> pero cerre la ventana bueno luego saldra otra vez
<chakal^-^> en /var/crash tienes todos los volcados
<chakal^-^> mira ver cual fue el ultimo
<alexandr-> salen los programas ke abri hace poco creo
<gsmGsm> gracias por vuestra ayuda
<alexandr-> _usr_bin_freeaccount.1000
<gsmGsm> aw
<gsmGsm> nanos
<alexandr-> _usr_bin_gnome-media-player.1000
<alexandr-> eso sale
<alexandr-> ahi
<gsmGsm> me cagi endiiiis
<gsmGsm> nanos llevo pelieandoo con el pc 2 hiras
<gsmGsm> con eldriver de la mierda
<gsmGsm> alginall me pongo windows 7
<gsmGsm> porque no recibo ninguna ayudaa
<techno_x64> gsmGsm, driver de q??
<gsmGsm> formatee el pc le pues eubuntu 12.04 y isntale el driver primero que me saia en controladore de harware, el propietario  FGLRX propietario AMD/ATI
<gsmGsm> y el 2º era post lanzamiento pero eso nolo instale
<techno_x64> tenes una ati?
<techno_x64> :/
<gsmGsm> lo tuve un tiempo, pero la resilucion de pantalla no va vien
<gsmGsm> seve grande
<gsmGsm> y lo desistale  para instalar el postlannaziento , pero aora me da error
<gsmGsm> y no tengo ninguno activadooo
<gsmGsm> tengo ASROCK 890 gm
<gsmGsm> placabase
<gsmGsm> AMD
<gsmGsm> ko estais o que?
<MrTulias> Yo no controlo mucho del tema... ¿Has probado las preferencias del monitor?
<gsmGsm> sii
<gsmGsm> todas
<gsmGsm> las resoluciones posibles
<gsmGsm> al final me va a tokar
<gsmGsm> insralar windows 7
<gsmGsm> e instalarme una makina virtua
<gsmGsm> con ubuntu
<gsmGsm> porque no le veo otra solucion
<gsmGsm> llev 2 semanas intentqandoo ponerlo bien
<gsmGsm> desde que me dijsiteis por aki que instalara el 1º
<gsmGsm> el propietari
<MrTulias> Yo tengo una ati y se ve bien sin privativos
<gsmGsm> no tienes ninguno activado?
<MrTulias> nop
<gsmGsm> en controladores adicionales?
<MrTulias> El de la wifi
<gsmGsm> ah , pues ami el de la wifi nni me salee
<gsmGsm> me la reconoze , pero ai no me sale ningnu driver wifi
<gsmGsm> de todas maneras se ve borroso
<gsmGsm> tengo en el portatil intel
<gsmGsm> y la resolucion va perfecta
<gsmGsm> eel mism cd de ubuntu
<MrTulias> Diferente tarjeta gráfica
<gsmGsm> si  , pero en el portatil se ve que flippas en controladres adicionales no sale ningunna opcion
<gsmGsm> pero se ve de puta madre
<gsmGsm> y la resolucion tambien
<gsmGsm> pero en el sobre mesa , es un asko .
<gsmGsm> se ve borroso
<gsmGsm> me jode la vista
<gsmGsm> mira da igual+
<gsmGsm> le meto el cd
<gsmGsm> aora para fomtatear
<xangua> !lengua | gsmGsm
<kubot> gsmGsm: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<gsmGsm> no creo que sea profesional ,acuando pido ayuda a gritos y nadie esta para
<gsmGsm> responder
<gsmGsm> qien se mete en este canal no es para acer amigos
<gsmGsm> pero bueno,,,,
<MrTulias> Quizás los que haya no puedan o no sepan... Yo te marearía sin saber si lo que te digo es correcto del todo
<Rcart> gsmGsm: si no hay nadie para responder debes esperar, tampoco es obligatorio estar pegado al canal si no te sentis comodo
<Rcart> gsmGsm: aqui todos los usuarios tratan de ayudar en la medida de lo posible
<gsmGsm> pero por lo menos decir ,  oie que no se como acerlo o nose que dices..
<gsmGsm> yo veo tanta gente conectada aki ,,, que piesno qu eme estas tomando por tonto
<gsmGsm> ok  os agradezko la ayuda...
<ispain> hola
<ispain> necesito
<ispain> ayuda
<xoan> !ask | ispain
<kubot> ispain: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ispain> comoola
<ispain> como puedo configurar
<ispain> mi teclado
<ispain> no puedo introducir la n
<ispain> ni espana
<ispain> ni el arroba
<xoan> en las preferencias del teclado tienes que seleccionar Español
<xoan> (veo que el Intro sí que te funciona; intenta no pulsarlo tantas veces, y terminar la frase en una sola línea)
<ispain> Perdon intentare no hacerlo
<xoan> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/keyboard-layouts.html
<ispain> gracias
<abailarri> alguien me puede recomendar un buen firewall para ubuntu 12.04?
<jorge4> dale un vistazo a http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firestarter
<jorge4> abailarri firestarted es de los mas usados
<abailarri> jorge4, y uno que no te nga gui?
<mimecar> el sistema ya tiene instalado un cortafuegos
<mimecar> tienes ufw que usa como cortafuegos iptables
<jorge4> mimecar tiene razon si usas ubuntu 12, lo tienes que tener. SOlo deberás configurarlo al gusto.
<marcogz> #blender-es
<jorge4> en este post tienes un analisis de los 5 mejores firewall para linux: http://translate.google.es/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/02/top-5-best-linux-firewalls/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtodos%2Blos%2Bfirewall%2Bde%2Blinux%26hl%3Des%26client%3Dubuntu%26channel%3Dcs%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D652%26prmd%3Dimvnsa&sa=X&ei=dyupUKirCcrQhAf5oYCYCw&ved=0CCQQ7gEwAA
<mimecar> podrás tener varios programas gráficos
<mimecar> pero todos usan iptables
<chakal^-^> pues anda que comparar el firewall de BSD con iptables xD
<chakal^-^> es como comparar el iptables con el ICF de windows
<gsmGsm> hola, buenas! alguien sabe  porque en mi firewall tengo unas conexiones ip
<gsmGsm> por lo menos me salen 4 o 5 ips
<mimecar> de tu ordenador siempre salen conexiones
<chakal^-^> alguien lo meteria, yo no fui :)
<gsmGsm> JAJAjajaja
<chakal^-^> si usastes algun front-end como firestarter seguramente marcastes lo de evitar conexiones locales desde el interfaz exterior
<gsmGsm> uso firefstar
<chakal^-^> y te meteria las ip's de IANA
<gsmGsm> entonces es normal , cuando aveces abro tor
<gsmGsm> me salen 5 0 6 ips y pone tor
<chakal^-^> eso es lo malo de usar front-end, si no sabes que tocas no lo toques
<chakal^-^> o documentate sobre netfilter
<gsmGsm> netfilet ok
<chakal^-^> http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/index.html#documentation-howto
<gsmGsm> okey jajajaj , ya estaba en esa pagina
<chakal^-^> y luego cuando sepas usar un poco netfilter si, usa front-end
<chakal^-^> es mi recomendacion
<chakal^-^> para eso y para todo en general
<gsmGsm> ok thanks
<gsmGsm> front- end luego ok ,
<mimecar> gsm, si usas tor no te identificarás en ningún sitio verdad?
<gsmGsm> no no
<gsmGsm> ningun logue
<gsmGsm> jejejeje
<gsmGsm> lo preguntas por face?  eso no?
<mimecar> por cualquier página en la que inicies sesión
<gsmGsm> claroo , esta claro
<gsmGsm> se desencripta toda la informacion
<gsmGsm> encuato pulsas entrar
<gsmGsm> thanks
<Kr0s> exit
<idroj07> Hola, necesito un programa de windows para la universidad pero me da error al iniciar con wine ( http://pastebin.com/aucJBqqy ) Alguna idea?
<endriagor> hola a todos
<tanith> acabo de instalarme virtualbox en mi ubuntu 12.04. En ese VB le he puesto ubuntu 10.10, y quiero crear una carpeta compartida entre el ubuntu del VB y el mio normal, alguien sabe como se hace¿
<mimecar> configura las carpetas compartidas de virtualbox
<mimecar> ubuntu 10.10 no tiene soporte, tenlo en cuenta
<tanith> a no?
<tanith> entoces tendre que actualizar ese ubuntu 10 a una version superior?
<mimecar> si quieres soporte si
<tanith> mimecar, tienes idea de porque falla la instalacion del virtualbox extension package?
<mimecar> con la información que das no
<tanith> al intentar configurar la compatibilidad de los usb para virtualbox
<tanith> me pide que instale el extension package de virtual box
<tanith> me da una url, me lo descargo, lo doy doble clik y empieza a la instalacion
<mimecar> si
<tanith> pero al cabo de nada sale un error que pone:
<tanith> VBoxExtPackRegister returned VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH, pReg=00000000 ErrInfo='VirtualBox version mismatch - expected 4.2 got 4.1'.
<mimecar> te dice que no coinciden las versiones
<tanith> ya
<tanith> y como se que version tengo instalada?
<mimecar> debes tener la 4.1
<mimecar> si te has bajado las extensiones de la 4.2
<dark> Hola buenas tardes
<tanith> ahora si que he podido instalarlo
<tanith> pero sigue sin reconocerme el usb
<mimecar> la máquina real tiene que detectar el usb primero
<tanith> si, la maquina real lo detecta
<tanith> pero VM no
<mimecar> lo has asociado a la máquina virtual?
<tanith> si pincho en configurar la VM, hay una pestaña que es USB
<tanith> alli he marcado habilitar controlador usb
<tanith> pero no detecta nada
<mimecar> para que entras en la configuración de usb?
<mimecar> inicia la máquina virtual y en la pestaña que sale en la parte inferior selecciona el dispositivo usb
<Rcart> tanith: debes agregar tu usuario al grupo vboxusers
<tanith> en la VM o en la maquina real Rcart ¿
<Rcart> tanith: despues cerras sesion, inicias de nuevo y listo
<Rcart> tanith: en la real
<Rcart> tanith: sudo usermod -aG vboxusers $USER
<tanith> tal cual?
<Rcart> yeah
<tanith> probare
<tanith> Rcart, funciona
<tanith> gracias mimecar Rcart
<Rcart> por nada (:
<mimecar> virtualizas una ubuntu 10.10 en una 12.10 ? :P
<tanith> bueno realmente queria virtualizar el 12
<tanith> pero no lo tenia a mano
<tanith> mimecar, otra cuestion
<tanith> he creado otra VM
<mimecar> di
<tanith> y tengo un SO en un usb
<tanith> como hago para iniciar la VM con el usb=
<tanith> ?
<tanith> solo me da opcion de arrancar con flopy, cd o hd
<mimecar> asocialo a la máquina virtual
<mimecar> y en la bios de la máquina virtual inicia desde usb
<mimecar> no se si te funcionará
<tanith> como se asocia?
<mimecar> cuando inicies la máquina virtual te saldrá una pestaña en la parte inferior
<tanith> pero cuando inicio no me da tiempo
<tanith> es decir
<tanith> al iniciar
<mimecar> si tienes el so en el usb, cómo lo vas a pasar a la máquina virtual (si está vacia)
<tanith> me dice q pulse f12 para seleccionar el boot device
<tanith> pero no aparece el usb
<tanith> en principio el usb esta cargado
<tanith> pero el VM no deja bootear desde el
<tanith> lo que dice oracle: Direct booting from an USB device is not possible with VirtualBox as this requires USB support in the BIOS which we don't provide.
<mimecar> entonces lo tienes complicado
<tanith> bufff, vaya
<Rcart> tanith: podrias generar una .iso de la usb y tratar de levantarlo como cd/dvd ;)
<Rcart> aunque seria mucho mas facil si tenes la .iso de ese SO
<tanith> tengo la iso si
<tanith> Rcart, como levanto esa iso com CD?
<Rcart> mmm... creas la nueva VM, despues la inicias y al momento de iniciarla (como no tenes SO instalado) entonces te pedira seleccionar la ubicacion del disco de instalacion
<tanith> no
<Rcart> normalmente te apunta al cd/dvd, pero seleccionas explorar y luego buscas la iso y listo
<tanith> al iniciar la VM
<tanith> inicia como si fuese un pc normal, es decir hay el boot y ese boot carga el HD, el flopy, LAN o CD
<tanith> si no hay nada en ninguno sale un error
<tanith> y claro, al no detectar el usb, pues interpreta q no hay nada, por lo tanto sale el error
<mimecar> la primera vez que inicias la máquina virtual te pide un dvd o una iso
<Rcart> entonces andate a la configuracion de la MV en el panel de configuracion, luego seleccionas CD/DVD y alli le pegas la iso
<Rcart> es bien intuitivo
<Rcart> tanith: ok, te lo explico por pasos, vas?
<tanith> si
<tanith> dime
<Rcart> abris vbox  (<- virtualbox)
<Rcart> luego seleccionas la maquina virtual que acabas de crear
<Rcart> luego en settings
<tanith> si
<Rcart> despues en "Storage"
<Rcart> lo tenes en ingles o español?
<tanith> español
<Rcart> ah, ok
<Rcart> entonces deberia ser almacenamiento
<tanith> si
<Rcart> ves un arbol que dice "COntrolador IDE"?
<tanith> si
<tanith> vale ya he visto
<tanith> ya he seleccionado la iso
<tanith> probare
<tanith> bien, funciona!
<Rcart> ^_^
<tanith> gracias de nuevo
<tanith> una vez finalizada la instalacion
<tanith> podre volver a editar esos parametros para que me cargue el cd normal no?
<Rcart> si
<Rcart> a alguien le va mejor kvm en vez de vbox para virtualizar equipos de escritorio? SO como wi2 o ubuntu?
<tanith> existen mas versiones de vb?
<Rcart> mmm... kvm es un modulo del kernel Linux que te permite virtualizar, es bastante popular en la nube pero en mi caso he tenido bastantes problemas para utilizar al momento de virtualizar los mencionados anteriormente
<Rcart> curiosamente he obtenido mejores resultados con vbox que con kvm t
<Rcart> en rendimiento tambien :\
<Rcart> tanith: me refiero a esto: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine por si te interesa
<s11223> #opers_help
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-11
<Novato_> buenas buenas
<Novato_> algunos de ustedes sabrán alguna nube para alojar un server d prueba
<Novato_> un servidor nube=??
<Novato_> hola!
<Novato_> alguien sabe de nube para servers=??
<Novato_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Novato_> kubot sabes algo
<Novato_> kurama10:
<Novato_> kubot:
<Novato_> sabes de nubes=??
<Novato_> q mierda!
<kmilogars> buenas
<kmilogars> tengo un problema al instalar owncloud-server
<kmilogars> me dice
<kmilogars> $RUNTIME_NOAPPS = true; //no apps, yet
<kmilogars> require_once 'lib/base.php';
<kmilogars> OC::handleRequest();
 * xoan buenas
<Kenzumi> hello
<Xiguanda> hola compañeros, me acaba de salir un mensaje en mi pc de que un usuario está intentando acceder a mi escritorio y q si le permito el acceso...alguien sabe algo para ayudarme??
<Xiguanda> 86.35.30.98 es el usuario pero no se quien es ni q es
<guampa> Xiguanda: si no lo conoces no le permitas el acceso, no es dificil llegar a esa conclusion
<Xiguanda> ya está hecho,logicamente no se lo iva a permitir
<guampa> ese cartel te aparece porque tenes habilitado el escritorio remoto
<successus_clase> salud
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Hay algún problema si se intenta compilar un programa ya compilado?
<MrTulias> Estoy intentando instalar un driver http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/files/, y he compilado el xf86.... No sé si debería compilar los otros  también, así que mi idea era empezar a compilar desde el primero... ¿Tendría problemas si intento compilar de nuevo el que ya tengo compilado?
<GridCube> MrTulias, si ya esta compilado no podes recompilarlo
<MrTulias> Vale, ok. Pero el error sería que el paquete ya está instalado, ¿no? ¿Se estropea el que está hecho?
<GridCube> ni idea
<MrTulias> Ok, gracias. Otra cosica... Cuando me faltan paquetes al hacer el configure los instalo con synaptic, aunque a veces el nobre del paquete no es el mismo... ¿Debe ser exactamente el mismo nombre o basta con que se cumplan las dependencias?
<GridCube> si cumple las deps esta bien
<MrTulias> Ok, thanks again
<MrTulias> A ver que sale
<femian> Hola como están. Alguien sabe como hacer funcionar el scanner de una dcp-j140w en ubuntu 12.04? Gracias
<GridCube> femian, le preguntaste a google?
<femian> si, pero no me ha dado la respuesta todavía, y eso que he buscado bastante...
<femian> conocen de algún programa sencillo para editar video ?
<vov_> femian, openshot tal vez?
<femian> vov: si gracias estoy tratando de ver como se usa...
<ariel__> hola buen dia
<femian> Hola como están. Alguien sabe como hacer funcionar el scanner de una dcp-j140w en ubuntu 12.04? Gracias
<yawin> Hola, hay alguien?
<Acro> se supone
<Acro> pregunta anda
<yawin> Es que acabo de actualizar a la 13 y tengo problemas
<yawin> Uso Ubuntu Studio. Y ahora, no me pilla la gráfica
<yawin> ¿Qué puedo hacer?
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-12
<talo> nas gent
<talo> ola ke ase
<The_Chullachaky> amigos ubunteros
<The_Chullachaky> necesito que me ayuden con un ejercicio que me bloqueo
<The_Chullachaky> es en binarios: Represente el número negativo -55, utilizando el complemento a 2, luego señale la respuesta. Utilice 8 bits, mil disculpas
<The_Chullachaky> por joder con mis problemas
<The_Chullachaky> hi
<Kenzumi> hello
<Xago> hola muchachos....existe alguna herramienta para administrar vSphere ESXi de VMWare con Ubuntu?
<elmudo> Hola, soy nuevo aquí tengo una consulta sobre xubuntu
<Xago> hola muchachos, alguien usa "VMware View Open Client"? Me entrega un error al intentar conectar al servidor. Vía http, se conecta sin inconvenientes. El error es: "The View Connection Server connection failed.
<Xago> HTTP error 400.
<Xago> Verify that the view connection server address, port, network settings, and SSL settings are correct and try again."
<GridCube> elmudo, si no preguntas nadie te va a responder
<elmudo> hay alguna aplicación para modificar la pantalla de inicio de sesión en xubuntu 13.10
<elmudo> personalizarla completamente
<GridCube> que pantalla elmudo plymouth o lightdm?
<GridCube> lightdm es donde pones tu password y contraseña
<GridCube> eso es lo que queres cambiar?
<elmudo> supongo que es lightdm
<elmudo> es decir quiero tambien poder cambiar el background
<GridCube> elmudo, cambia tu fondo de escritorio y eso cambia el fonde de lightdm
<GridCube> podes buscar y probar un monton de temas de lightdm
<GridCube> en /etc/lightdm tenes todos los archivos de configuración
<elmudo> ¿solo pongo /etc/lightdm en la terminal?
<elmudo> para configurarlo
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no hay programa
<GridCube> son archivos de texto
<GridCube> que tenes que leer
<GridCube> tenes que buscar en internet distintos temas apra lightdm, leer como cambiarlos
<GridCube> no es tan dificil
<GridCube> /etc/lightdm es un directorio
<elmudo> vale, gracias
<elmudo> entonces me pongo manos a la obra
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> buena suerte
<elmudo> Muchas gracias :D
<MrTulias> Buenas. Para ver si un driver se ha cargado y/o está en uso... ¿Se utiliza lsmod o algún otro?
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<nahuel_> hola buenas tardes : queria saber si alguien tiene informacion para poder editar un pdf en writer. desde ya muchas gracias
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<polaco_> hola
<polaco_> como se abre dos sesiones de x en una maquina con diferentes usuarios
<polaco_> alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> te vas a conectar de forma remota?
<polaco_> si
<polaco_> necesito no conectarme a la sesión que esta abierta
<polaco_> sino abrir otra con mi usuario
<polaco_> como una terminal server
<polaco_> se conectarme la sesion abierta por ssh
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/14873/how-to-run-multiple-user-x-sessions-on-the-same-computer-at-the-same-time
<polaco_> ok
<polaco_> lo miro gracias mimecar
<mimecar> si tu equipo no tiene recursos te irá lento
<mimecar> aparte, dependes de la conexión a la red
<polaco_> tengo recueros de red y equipo
<polaco_> me sale fatal server error
<polaco_> display esta activo en el 0
<polaco_> con el comando startx -:1
<mimecar> no puedes usar startx
<polaco_> que comando tendria que usar para abir otra session
<polaco_> xinit -:1 tampoco me deja
<mimecar> no te sirven los comentarios que hay antes?
<polaco_> me dice lo mismo
<polaco_> sudo startx  -- :1 vt9
<polaco_> esto me funciona
<polaco_> gracias de nuevo mimecar
<mimecar> cuidado con sudo
<polaco_> lo tengo sin el
<polaco_> lo voy a usar con un usuario normal
<polaco_> la idea es una conexion por ssh
<polaco_> lanzar un sesion nueva de x
<polaco_> y conectarme por vnc
<polaco_> a esa sesion y no a la que esta el usuario con ella
<polaco_> no se si se os ocurre alguna manera mejor
<polaco_> queria montar un terminal server pero con linux
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:40:25)
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-13
<rodicio> buenas noches
 * xoan buenas
<wolvelopez> hola compañeros
<wolvelopez> tengo un problemilla con mi ubuntu y es para haber si alguien me daba algun consejo de como resolverlo
<wolvelopez> ayer se me fue la luz y el equipo se apago y desde entonces al arrancar me sale esto:
<wolvelopez> "Error: something wrong with extent"
<wolvelopez> grub rescue >
<wolvelopez> nadie que me de alguna pista...por favor
<G0G1> No les ha pasado que cuando actualizan ubuntu 13.10 con idioma español, se les regresa el teclado a US?
<successus_clase_> salud
<Apleca> hola buenas, tengo un problema al inciar sesion en entorno grafico, alguien me puede ayudar? gracias
<buenaventura> !alguien Apleca
<kubot> Apleca: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Apleca> tomo noto ;)
<Apleca> nota*
<Apleca> les comento mi problema, tengo ubuntu 12.04 lts, y cuando introduzco la contraseña se pone la pantalla en negro con unas letras (no se que dicen esas letras ya que dura un segundo esa pantalla) y me devuelve a la pantalla de login donde salen todos los usuarios, he probado a crear un usuario nuevo y sale lo mismo, si doy ctrl+alt+f1 y me logueo en consola si que entra mi usuario, he probado
<Apleca> reinstalar las xwindow y sigue el error.
<MarioMey> Hola gente, ¿alguien sabe qué significa bien "Loopback mixing", en cuestiones de ALSA?
<Apleca> llevo una semana intentando arreglar este fallo y no he encontrado nada por internet, todas las posibles "soluciones" no han funcionado
<MarioMey> Apleca
<talo> Apleca, has prbado a reconfigurarlo con Xorg -configure?
<MarioMey> Creo que me pasó lo mismo.
<MarioMey> Creo que hay que borrar dos archivos de home
<MarioMey> Authory-no-se-cuanto...
<MarioMey> Y otro más.
<MarioMey> Me pasó cuando moví el home a otra partición.
<Apleca> MarioMey, esto me paso un dia que se volvio super lento el entorno grafico, reinicie y ya no me cargaba, no hice ningun cambio en el sistema
<MarioMey> Apleca: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180360#.UoPJSEPULg4
<MarioMey> Fijate ahí.
<MarioMey> (no estoy seguro, pero creo que es eso)
<Apleca> talo, como se reconfigura el entorno grafico? simplemente con ese comando?
<talo> si , prueba eso a ver
<Apleca> MarioMey, he probado lo que dice el enlace que has citado, pero no me ha funcionado, mi usuario ya salia como autrizado del entorno grafico.
<MarioMey> Creo que yo había borrado dos archivos.
<Apleca> talo, cuando introduzco ese comando me da un error pone "Server is already active for display 0, If this server is no longer running, remove /tmb/.X0-lock and start again ...."
<MarioMey> .Xauthority y otro más..
<MarioMey> Pero no recuerdo ahroa...
<MarioMey> Disculpá que no te puedo ayudar.
<Apleca> MarioMey, yo que recuerde no borre nada, al menos de forma consciente. No te preocupes, muchas gracias
<MarioMey> No, es que había que borrar dos archivos para que se arreglara.
<MarioMey> No que se jodió cuando borré los archivos...
<MarioMey> ¿Me explico?
<MarioMey> La solución era borrar dos arhicov.
<Apleca> Si, ahora te entiendo
<talo> Apleca,  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<talo> si no funciona para el servidor grafico /etc/init.d/gdm ... xdm... stop el que tengas
<Apleca> talo, al introducir lo que me has puesto, no me pone nada, directamente sale para escribir una nueva linea
<Apleca> no me salta error ni nada
<talo> Apleca,  prueba con el primer comando pero parando el democio grafico primero
<Apleca> me podrias indicar como se para el demonio? el entorno grafico que uso es unity
<newbie|3> hola
<newbie|3> como puedo instalar autocad en ubuntu
<guampa> newbie|3: autocad es un programa escrito para windows, como mucho podria ser que logre hacerlo andar con wine
<guampa> pero no hay version nativa para ubuntu de ese software
<newbie|3> uu
<newbie|3> pero funciona bien con wine
<newbie|3> solo lo quiero para hacer planos 2d
<newbie|3> algo basico
<guampa> no lo se, nunca lo use
<guampa> hay programas CAD nativos igual
<mimecar> newbie|3, en la web de Wine te dirán si está soportado
<guampa> ninguno tiene todas las prestaciones de acad, pero para la mayoria de las tareas alcanzan sin problemas
<newbie|3> pero eh bajado varios
<guampa> no se cual es el mejor
<newbie|3> yy no los se usar aprendi a usar el autocad 2008 ingles
<mimecar> o buscas si está soportado o instalas una máquina virtual con Windows
<newbie|3> mimecar bueno eso hare
<newbie|3> :)
<newbie|3> aaaa
<newbie|3> mimecar
<newbie|3> me acorde ke e instaklado makinas virtuales
<newbie|3> y no puedo instalar nada me salia un error
<newbie|3> algo de bios o no se ke ke no soportaba
<newbie|3> pero fue hace mucho
<mimecar> esas son tus dos opciones
<newbie|3> que maquina virtual es buena
<newbie|3> mimecar creo que playonlinx lo puede instalar lo vi en internet
<newbie|3> es basado en wine
<newbie|3> mimecar que pasa cuando formateo mi pc y no me reconoci la tarjeta de wifi con debian
<newbie|3> osea ke hago
<newbie|3> como puedo saber que tipo de tarjeta de wifi tengo
<newbie|3> y como instalo el driver porfa
<ariel__> saludos y buena tarde
<akino> Hola,¿ hay algún reproductor multimedia live ,con ubuntu o linux, que dispongan de navegador libre y flash player ?
<ariel__> alguien me ayuda quiero instalar erik 5
<ariel__> y no he encontrado la manera de instalarlo
<ariel__> en ubuntu 13.10
<akino> #ubuntu
<akino> Hola,¿ hay algún reproductor multimedia live ,con ubuntu o linux, que dispongan de navegador libre y flash player ?
<akino> rapido que quiero ver avatar
<mimecar> ...
<ariel__> saludos mimecar
<mimecar> tienes vlc y flash lo puedes instalar
<mimecar> hola ariel__
<ariel__> yo pensava igual vlc
<ariel__> no sabia lo de navegador
<akino> no yo lo que quiero es un hardware como el reproductor de western digital live pero con un linux abierto y con navegacion libre y flash player incorporado o soportado
<mimecar> compra una raspberry pi
<akino> rapeberry tiene un hardware pauperrimo con eso no haces nada
<mimecar> con eso navegas y reproduces películas
<mimecar> si no te sirve, busca opciones más caras
<mimecar> pero eso de "rápido"...
<flypp> xD
<akino> querria el izzape o como mejor se llame pero nosoporta flash si no ya lo hubiera comprado
<ariel__> no he podido instalar eric 5
<ariel__> he hecho de todo pero no he podido
<ariel__> solo me deja instalar el 4,5
<akino> na no pierdo mas el tiempo  me voy a ver avatar cuyas digitalizaciones fuero hechas con ubuntu, esperare al fututo a que cuaje mas ubuntu y se vea en esos cacharros funcionar ,
<mimecar> ¿qué tiene que ver ubuntu con flash?
<akino> ubuntu o linux tiene soporte de flash player hasta la version 11.2
<mimecar> 11.8 / 11.9
<akino> tiene o no tiene que ver con ubuntu adobe flash player??
<mimecar> no
<akino> no esas versiones son para windows
<mimecar> chrome en linux tiene esa versión de flash
<akino> ah si pero nunca me gusto chrome antes preferiria usar internet explorer y eso que no megusta nada
<mimecar> sin comentarios
<ariel__> akino te gusta algo?
<ariel__> hay alguna cosa que te fuencione?
<ariel__> jajajaja
<akino> ariel si avatar y me lo estoy perdiendo
<ariel__> dale ve a ver su avatr
<ariel__> esto es un canal de soporte
<mimecar> te estas perdiendo la emisión en flash de youtube?
<akino> youtube emite avatar ??
<ariel__> soporte sabes lo que es/
<mimecar> ve a ver Avatar (la primera mitad)
<akino> no es la la segunda parte
<flypp> no querías las cosas rápido? Te ahorran la primera parte
<mimecar> flypp, en la televisión han partido la película
<mimecar> akino, si no encuentras un dispositivo que tenga flash o pagas más dinero o no usas flash
<akino> si para ganar mas dinero con la publi
<mimecar> como la conversación no tiene relación con ubuntu pasa a #ubuntu-es-cage
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<flypp> es normal. Con la dosis de anuncios que les meten a las películas, la llegan a meter entera y dura más que la previa, el partido y el post-partido de fútbol
<ariel__> huy me boy a hacerle fuerza a mexico
<ariel__> pa que vaya al mundiall
<ariel__> segundo tiempo
<akino> mimecar el dispositivo tendria que estar certificado por adobe para que cumpla bien
<mimecar> lo tienes complicado si quieres eso
<akino> quiero tambien poder ver los partidos de la roja con un trasto de esos si llevara linux
<mimecar> sigue en el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<akino> bien corto y cierro ahora toca avatar
<ariel__> akino
<ariel__> lastinma se fue
<ariel__> miro 6
<ariel__> tiene soporte y navegador
<ariel__> jajajaja
<ariel__> por sangron no se lo pase
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-14
<ASDFG> lhkjhlkgj
<ASDFG> hola anita tienes novio?
<ASDFG> :(
<BooBear> Hola
<BooBear> Ubuntu se puede instalar sin CD ni usb ?
<chilicuil> si BooBear, se puede instalar a traves de la red (netboot), o usando el grub (desde windows con grub2dos, o si ya tienes instalada otra version de linux en tu computadora, desde la version de grub que este instalada)
<BooBear> :o
<BooBear> chilicuil: tengo windows xp
<BooBear> quiero instalar ubuntu pero no tengo ni usb ni cd room o cd
<BooBear> osea pues si tengo puertos de usb pero no tengo prendive
<BooBear> y la unidad de cd's no sirven es una compu vieja
<chilicuil> BooBear: si, puedes hacerlo, con grub4dos, checa este tutorial: http://javier.io/blog/es/2010/05/19/ubuntu-desde-windows-nowubi-netinstaller.html
<BooBear> oh
<BooBear> chilicuil: yo puse ubuntu a descargar desde la pagina oficial , descargue el 13,10
<BooBear> ese sirve?
<chilicuil> BooBear: no, por que esos archivos se distribuyen en tal forma que deben ser copiados a una usb o a un dvd virgen
<BooBear> y de donde lo descargo chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> BooBear: sigue la guia, pero descarga los archivos initrd y linux de la ultima version
<BooBear> a ok
<BooBear> chilicuil: entoce no lo descargo de la pagina oficial
<BooBear> ok ?
<chilicuil> BooBear: la instalacion requerira que tu computadora este conectada a internet a traves de un cable ethernet
<BooBear> :o
<chilicuil> BooBear: tecnicamente lo descargaras de la pagina oficial, pero no de ubuntu.com/download
<BooBear> chilicuil: pero yo no tengo internet por cable
<BooBear> tengo internet inalambrico
<chilicuil> aumm, ya veo.., bueno, puede que funcione, pero puede que tambien no funcione, el kernel e initrd minimalistas se distribuyen con pocos drivers, te sugiero que sigas la guia si estas dispuesto a trastear, otra forma de instalar ubuntu en tu compu, es quitandole el disco duro, pasandolo a otra computadora que si pueda arrancar desde el dvd o usb, e instalar ahi
<chilicuil> al final pasarlo de vuelta a la maquina original
<chilicuil> el metodo de instalacion por red (pxe) tambien require de un cable ethernet (y de una maquina servidor) asi que ese metodo queda descartado
<BooBear> :O
<BooBear> Bueno de todos modos seguire la guía
<BooBear> a ver si me funciona , si no hago lo otro
<chilicuil> suerte!
<BooBear> gracias :)
<LuisGeree> Hola, una consulta
<LuisGeree> tengo ubuntu 13.10 y hay varios links que para iniciar sesión tengo la opción de "iniciar sesión con facebook" y al seleccionar esa opción no ocurre nada, a qué se debe esto? Es problema de javascript?
<LuisGeree> cómo lo puedo solucionar?
<LuisGeree> nadie me puede ayudar con la duda? -.-
<navin> ola gente
<LuisGeree> hola
<LuisGeree> navin
<navin> que tal que haces?
<LuisGeree> aquí con una consulta acerca de ubuntu que me quedé sin respuesta ya que no muchos (sólo nosotros?) escriben.
<LuisGeree> y tú?
<navin> nada, es mi primera vez usando irc chat asi que estoy un poco entusiasmado
<navin> o alog
<navin> *algo
<LuisGeree> jajaja me pasó lo mismo cuando la volví a utilizar después de mucho tiempo
<navin> y tienes que cambiar a arch linux ;)
<navin> jajaj
<LuisGeree> jajaja esa puede ser la solución, pero leí que es para usuarios más avanzados =/
<navin> es que es un poco dificil la instalación pero después de eso solo hay q leer el wiki nada mas
<LuisGeree> a mi me sucede por ejemplo que no puedo usar la opción "iniciar sesión con facebook" en ninguna web que la tenga. =/
<LuisGeree> te ha sucedido algo así? en ninguna web! Pero cuando uso windows si funciona esa opción :S
<navin> err..
<navin> como que iniciar sesión con facebook? Sesión de qué=
<navin> *?
<LuisGeree> por ejemplo... www.jango.com
<LuisGeree> es una web de música
<LuisGeree> y si quieres logearte en dicha web, hay una opción de "iniciar sesión en facebook" (para iniciar sesión en dicha web)
<LuisGeree> muchas webs lo incluyen, para evitar crearte un user elegir una contraseña y todo ese trámite.
<LuisGeree> y pues, al no poder usar esa opción en NINGUNA web, me complica mucho =/
<navin> ah ya veo, y has probado otros buscadores, como chromium, firefox, etc?
<navin> vale
<navin> pues no sé :/
<LuisGeree> uso firefox y chromium
<LuisGeree> y no funciona
<LuisGeree> en ninguno de los 2
<navin> pues en mi buscador funciona
<navin> hiciste clic en "Log in"?
<navin> Para mi hay dos opciones: Log in with Jango y Log in with Facebook
<LuisGeree> en tu buscador funciona? te deja usar login with facebook?
<navin> sí
<LuisGeree> :O
<LuisGeree> que navegador usas?
<navin> Y yo uso chromium
<LuisGeree> yo uso generalmente firefox
<navin> pero no estoy usando ubuntu
<LuisGeree> pero también tengo chromium
<navin> voy a intentarlo con firefox
<LuisGeree> claro quizás es por eso
<LuisGeree> pero que raro
<LuisGeree> debería funcionar sin problemas =/
<LuisGeree> qué podrá ser...
<navin> Sí, también funciona con firefox
<LuisGeree> yo presiono log in with facebook y es como si no presionara nada =/
<navin> cuando yo lo presiono, abre en una nueva ventana, así que --tal vez-- tienes que disable pop-ups
<LuisGeree> será eso?
<navin> quizá
<LuisGeree> a ver
<navin> sabes como hacerlo?
<LuisGeree> voy a habilitar pop-ups en firefox, supongo que debe estar en preferencias, herramientas o algo así
<LuisGeree> ya está, quité el check en ventanas emergentes
<LuisGeree> veré si funciona
<navin> o a la derecha de la barra de direcciones
<LuisGeree> eso era!
<navin> donde está ubicado la estrellita en chromium (si sabes a que me refiero)
<navin> !!!
<LuisGeree> genial, gracias por la info
<navin> genial
<navin> un placer
<navin> y ahora me voy a dormir
<navin> suerte Luis!
<LuisGeree> genial, en serio te recontra pasaste
<LuisGeree> un abrazo, saludos
<navin> chau!
 * xoan buenas
<talo> nas
<Fernando> hola
<Fernando> necesito ayuda con ubuntu
<GridCube> !pregunta | Fernando
<kubot> Fernando: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Fernando> tengo en mi trabajo 2 notebook iguales en hardware. De vez en cuando me toca usar una, otras veces la otra. Tienen W7 instalado, entonces me instalé ubuntu en un disco externo USB 3.0 con el arranque en el mismo, para no cambiar las configuraciones de las notebook y por lo tanto no me castiguen.
<Fernando> Antes de hacerlo desconecté el disco interno, al terminar la instalación funcionó perfectamente, pero al reconectar el disco interno arranca directamente W7, ACLARO: en la BIOS está configurado el puerto USB como primero en el boot
<GridCube> Fernando, si, a veces pasa eso porque UEFI no es muy amable con los discos externos
<GridCube> por lo general podes obligar a elegir el boot desde F8 en muchas maquinas
<Fernando> voy a investigar que es UEFI... pero pregunto, tiene solución?
<GridCube> no se que UEFI tenes
<Fernando> lo probaré en la otra... son notebook HP, el BIOS es muy básico y poco configurable
<GridCube> asumo que tus computadoras usan UEFI en ves de BIOS porque tienen puertos usb3
<flypp> cuando enchufas el disco interno, cambias el orden de arranque? cómo has instalado grub? En dónde?
<Fernando> soy nuevo en ubuntu... instalé en forma sencilla, sin seleccionar nada personalizadamente... repito, si el disco interno está desconectado anda perfectamente el booteo
<flypp> e indicas en la bios que arranque desde el disco duro externo?
<Fernando> <GridCube> en la BIOS dice Orden de arranque UEFI
<Fernando> <flypp> correcto
<Fernando> figura como primero Unidad de disco duro USB
<GridCube> Fernando, si, estas usando UEFI
<GridCube> te recomiendo que leas al respecto, UEFI reemplaza a los viejos BIOS
<flypp> en ocasiones eso no funciona. Muchos discos extraíbles no son tratados por la bios como discos externos, sino como discos normales. Por ejemplo en mi caso, aunque meta un pendrive de 8 Gigas, en el orden de arranque figura como un disco físico normal. Si selecciono unidades USB, no inicia
<flypp> y mira si tienes en la placa base una opción para cambiar el tema de UEFI. En mi caso tengo seleccionado "Legacy First". Otras opciones son "legacy only" y "uefi only"
<Fernando> ahora lo reviso...
<Fernando> no hay forma de desactivarlo
<Fernando> osea q no tengo solución?
<GridCube> Fernando, como te digo, depende de que versión de UEFI estes usando
<GridCube> a veces es mas facil a veces mas dificil
<GridCube> pero por lo general podes forzar a elegir el boot desde una tecla, por lo general es F8
<Fernando> lo probé, pero no funcionó
<GridCube> :( lo siento
<Fernando> ahora busqué y al parecer es on F9, la presioné y me apareció para bootear desde el disco USB (es más, me figura el nombre WD Element 10A8... pero sigue arrancando el maldito W7
<flypp> en algún momento te aparece alguna línea de grub o va directo total?
<Fernando> directo... no aparece nada de grub
<flypp> qué curioso, podría tratarse de un problema con grub, pero dices que si no hay disco interno lo inicia sin problemas
<flypp> qué versión de Ubuntu es?
<GridCube> Fernando, dijiste que tu UEFI dice "orden de arranque uefi" cambialo por "ornde de arranque legacy"
<GridCube> o algo asi
<GridCube> que no intente bootear uefis
<Fernando> no puedo, no me lo permite
<Fernando> la ultima de ubuntu
<flypp> no debería ser problema de uefi, cuando dice que al quitar el disco interno y conecta el externo arranca ubuntu
<flypp> por norma general, para esos casos en los que quieres instalar una distribución en un disco externo, en el último paso, la instalación de grub, le indicas que lo arranque en el disco externo (no en una partición)
<Fernando> ahora lo pude hacer arrancar... ya comento como hice
<flypp> por ejemplo, si el disco externo es /dev/sdb, pues hay que instalar grub en /dev/sdb (y no /dev/sda o /dev/sdb1)
<Fernando> apreté F9, pero en lugar de seleccionar "Unidad de disco duro USB - WD Elements  10A" seleccioné "Arranque desde el archivo EFI"... Luego NO VOLUME LABEL, y una serie de textos raros, luego <EFI>, luego <ubuntu>, y ahí me da a elegir shimx64.efi, grubx64.edi o MokManager.efi
<Fernando> con el que decía grubx64.efi anduvo... recomeindan usar otro?
<Fernando> les agradezco infinitamente vuestra ayuda... sin la misma nunca lo hubiese logrado
<Fernando> mil gracias
<GridCube> Fernando, :) que bien
<GridCube> como te digo UEFI es un dolor en las tarlipes
<nmid00> jajajajajaj
<nmid00> no es para tanto GridCube
<Fernando> ahora me pondré a investigar como forzar a q me use la placa nvidia (las notebook tienen 2 placas de video)
<GridCube> Fernando, cuando tienen dos placas una es para la pantalla interna y otra es para la externa
<GridCube> no pdes cambiarlo a menos que recablees la maquina internamente
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> UEFI ?
<Souchiro> que es eso (?)
<Souchiro> microsoft y su basura.....
<Souchiro> se supone que hay que desactivarlo para que sea usable
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> en ubuntu no
<Fernando> lo de las 2 placas que dice GridCube tengo entendido q no es así,,, de hecho en windows, usando el soft de nvidia puedes seleccionar cuando usar una y cuando la otra
<Fernando> programas que usan aceleración 3d swichean automaticamente a la nvidia
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> bueno capas que es distinto en tus maqunas
<terrible> hola
<terrible> 1
<fortinux> hola
<terrible96> hola tengo problema con el entorno grafico el sistema me deja en el runlenvel 3 modo consola alguna ayuda??
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<terrible96> uso debian squeeze
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en el canal de Debian o en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<terrible96> no puedo entrar a el canal de debian no se pk me dice you are banned
<Lopulus> holA gente..... En la memoria del celular las carpetas me aparecen como .ink, lei como hacerlo en win, pero no en ubuntu
<Lopulus> ?
<Lopulus> Alguien anda dando vueltas por aca?
<mimecar> con la información que das es complicado
<Lopulus> si, mimecar , que mas podrias necesitar
<mimecar> seguro que las carpetas son .ink?
<Lopulus> si
<mimecar> ¿a que programa corresponde esa extensión?
<Lopulus> http://prntscr.com/246x6j
<Lopulus> es un virus Recycler por lo que lei
<Lopulus> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/11167169/Como-desocultar-carpetas-que-son-accesos-directos-ink.html
<mimecar> sólo hace las carpetas ocultas
<mimecar> si muestras las carpetas ocultas deberían salir
<Lopulus> esta bien, en ubuntu las veo, pero en mi celu no
<Lopulus> mimecar,
<mimecar> copia las carpetas y formatealo
<mimecar> y la próxima vez usa un antivirus en el pc
<Lopulus> ok... gras
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-15
<Tortex> Hola a todos!!!
<Tortex> alguien con conocimientos profundos en ubuntu
<Tortex> y con buena voluntad para ayudar?
<Tortex> estoy utilizando ubuntu 13.10
<Tortex> mi laptop es una toshiba l645D s4036
<Tortex> por alguna razon no reconoce mi bateria
<Tortex> no aparece el icono de poder
<Tortex> e hecho de todo
<Tortex> y no logro hacer que ubuntu reconosca la bateria
<Tortex> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola cómo se soluciona el tiiiipico error que al actalizar de 13.04 a 13.10 se rompe los modo graficos
 * user-cat hol -a
 * chilicuil hola
 * xoan buenas
<ignacio> ¿Esto es cierto?
<ignacio> http://ubunlog.com/canonical-quiere-cambiar-ubuntu/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=canonical-quiere-cambiar-ubuntu
<ignacio> :S
<femian> Hola como están. Alguien sabe como hacer funcionar una multifunción brother dcp-j140w en ubuntu 10.04?
<Raquel> buneas! me recomendaron que qui ayudan a personas nuevas en linux
<Raquel> instalé un servidor ubuntu 12.04 y un programa de cámaras zoneminder pero cuando intento abrirlo desde web en otra laptop no puedo
<Raquel> instalé bind y openssh y nada
<Raquel> podrían ayudarme con esto !
<nmid00> hola Raquel
<Raquel> nmid00:  hola chico
<nmid00> no conozco el sof pero si quieres podemos mirarlo
<Raquel> podrías ayudarme con mi server
<Raquel> ok! mira ya lo instalé pero necesito veroo en otra laptop ya que es indispensable
<Raquel> pero cuando coloco: 10.105.5.12/zm
<Raquel> no sale
<nmid00> dame un seg que estoy familiarizandome con la aplicacion y sus dependencias
<Raquel> nmid00: escucha
<nmid00> diem
<Raquel> no importa si lo sabes o no
<Raquel> es comoq no conecta el server para otras computadoras
<Raquel> lo q necesito saber si habrá algo que lo bloque
<nmid00> trabaja mediante apache
<Raquel> mira instalé openssh y bind9
<Raquel> pensé q era eso pero nada
<Raquel> entonces si deseo entrar desde mi laptop al server obviamente en web no puedo
<nmid00> bind9 que tiene que ver
<Raquel> y alli hay otro programa llamado asterisk pero no puedo entrar
<nmid00> pues deberas tener instalado un server web
<Raquel> no sé si es q hay q darles permiso o cosas asi
<Raquel> si
<Raquel> tengo el server
<Raquel> uso mi laptop
<nmid00> Raquel, vamos por partes n o te alteres
<Raquel> con putty para verlo
<Raquel> estoy media estresada disculpa
<nmid00> ok vamos por cp
<nmid00> Raquel,  favor de responder asi puedo ayudarte
<Raquel> cp
<Raquel> =?
<hbautista> Raquel, vayamos por partes
<hbautista> Raquel, sigues por aca?
<Raquel> hbautista: privado
<successus> salud
<SamSagaZ> hola gente, voy a instalar ubuntu, me cansé un poco de debian :)
<SamSagaZ> estoy renegando un poco para instalar unas cosas, voy a ver q tal en ubuntu.
<SamSagaZ> Aprovecho para consultarles, que version debo instalar? la 12 o la 13? quiero tener acceso a los ultimos paquetes y quiero por default poner xfce en vez de gnome
<flypp> creo que te respondes tú sólo
<SamSagaZ> mmm
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<flypp> si quieres los últimos paquetes, instálate la última, la 13.10. Si quieres xfce por defecto, xubuntu
<SamSagaZ> bien!
<SamSagaZ> xubuntu estoy por instalar :)
<SamSagaZ> la 13.10 es estable tambien?
<flypp> hombre... vienes de Debian. Sabes que Ubuntu y Debian tienen diferentes conceptos de lo que es stable
<flypp> es más estable que Testing, y menos que Stable
<SamSagaZ> :)
<SamSagaZ> ok ok
<SamSagaZ> all the options of 12.4 are in 13.1 right?
<SamSagaZ> bajando la 13 de todos modos
<flypp> la 12.04 es la LTS. Digamos que es algo así como la Stable de Ubuntu
<flypp> <numero par>.04 -> LTS -> Soporte de larga duración
<SamSagaZ> bien
<SamSagaZ> la 12 se actualiza seguido?
<SamSagaZ> (seguro q más q la de debian)
<SamSagaZ> :D
<nmid00> SamSagaZ,  no lo creo :P
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-16
<ariel__> saludos
<yessum> .
<yessum> Estaba en el canal #archlinux y cuando escribí algo, me dijo "#archlinux: cannot send to channel". Alguien sabe por qué?
<GridCube> yessum, es posible que solo usuarios con +r puedan hablar ahi
<yessum> GridCube: ah, vale
<cousteau> yessum, a lo mejor necesitas registrarte
<cousteau> hay canales que no te dejan entrar o hablar si no estás registrado
<yessum> cousteau: sí, es que con el weechat me resultó un poco difícil
<sadalsuud> hola gente tengo una duda, como hago para actualizar el openJDK a la uuultima version de openJDK en ubuntu 13.10
<sadalsuud> '??????????????
<chilicuil> compilandolo tu mismo, o usando un ppa que contenga una version mas reciente
<sadalsuud> un ppa ... ?  voy a buscar
<sadalsuud> gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> no hay problema, suerte!
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
 * xoan buenas
<liher> hola
<liher> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<liher> me he comprado ordenador de sobremesa con un i7 y 8 gb de ram y tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04 sin efi
<liher> es mejor instalarlo con efi?
<liher> mejora el rendimiento?
<liher> hola
<liher> ?
<nachi> hola a todos
<nachi> tengo un problemilla con el audio y no doy con nada que intento
<nachi> mi papá me instaló Ubuntu y también Windows, en windows funciona el audio solo por medio de los audifonos
<nachi> en ubuntu no funcionan ni los altavoces ni los audifonos
<nachi> alguien me puede ayudar o guíar cómo hacer las comprobaciones de audio?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-17
<Mikonos-78> Hola
<yeisibeth> Hola!
<yeisibeth> Recien formatie mi portatil y ahora no puedo instalar los controladores de wifi
<yeisibeth> quien me puede ayudar?
<yeisibeth> Algun admin que me ayude?
<yeisibeth> Auxilio!!
<yeisibeth> Hola!!???
<yeisibeth> Recien formatie mi portatil y ahora no puedo instalar los controladores de wifi
<yeisibeth> Algun admin que me ayude?
<yeisibeth> Auxilio!!
<yeisibeth> Auxilio!!
<yeisibeth> Auxilio!!
<yeisibeth> Hola!!???
<ese> ... --- ...    ... --- ...  ...---...  mayday-mayday
<ese> yeisibeth, que error le da?
<yeisibeth> ya te lo pongo en un paste.bin
<yeisibeth> REcien instale mi SO y solo me instalo en driver de LAN y cuando intento compilar me devuelve este error
<yeisibeth> make[1]: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `modules'.  Alto.
<yeisibeth> mi tarjeta wlan es rtl8188ce
<ese> tienes red en el equipo ese_ cableada_
<ese> ?
<yeisibeth> si
<ese> pega el error completro desde el make en un paste
<yeisibeth> http://pastebin.com/3Ddgsm2V
<ese> oh haz esto: instala curlk, y ejecuta: make | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us    ...me das la direccion web que sale.
<yeisibeth> ese es el error
<ese> yeisibeth, que dice : cat /etc/issue ?
<yeisibeth> no logro entender eso
<yeisibeth> que significa eso?
<ese> cat /etc/issue
<ese> ejecutalo y dime que salio?
<yeisibeth> escribo eso en la consola?
<ese> si, ejecutalo
<yeisibeth> Canaima GNU/Linux 3.1 \n \l
<ese> yeisibeth, /join #canaima
<yeisibeth> No entro al chat de canaima porq es privado
<yeisibeth> intenta entrar tu para que veas
<yeisibeth> Ya lo sabis
<ese> /knock #canaima
<yeisibeth> no sucede nada...
<yeisibeth> no sucede nada...
<ese> lo que pasa que este canal es de ubuntu, no es canaima
<yeisibeth> Lo se, pero supongo que el lo mismo, somos igual del mismo grupo de software libre
<ese> no se si canaima este basadop en ubuntu o debian, de cualquier forma sus source.list serian diferentes
<ese> a los nuestros.
<yeisibeth> a debian.
<yeisibeth> pero en debian tampoco nadie contesta
<yeisibeth> y con el knock #canaima no sucede nada
<yeisibeth> cuando hago /knock #canaima que deberia suceder?
<ese> mira una vez ayude un tipo a resolver un problema relacionado con drivers en canaima y recuerdo que la muchacha tenia 2 cds de drivers para su pc, uno tenia los drivers de windows y el otro para canaima, no se si los tengas a la mano?
<yeisibeth> no los tengo...
<ese> vete a donde compraste la pc esa o en canaima website y bajatelos
<ese> ahi corres un script que viene en el cd de canaima y te instala todo
<yeisibeth> una pregunta
<yeisibeth> como hago para saber que version de hw tengo
<ese> /knock "toca la puerta, toc toc del canal" osea les manda un mensaje privado a los mod del canal y ahi si te contestan les pides que te ayuden
<ese> ...o dejen entrar
<ese> yeisibeth, aqui en "ubuntu" con lspci o lshw podras ver tu hardware.
<yeisibeth> no me lo muestra
<yeisibeth> con el lscpi me muestra los componentes de hw en mi equipo
<ese> yeisibeth, no muestra que?
<yeisibeth> el modelo de canaimita que tengo
<ese> cat /etc/issue
<ese> uname -a
<yeisibeth> bueno, para ver el procesador memoria y esas cosas...
<yeisibeth> pregunto
<ese> ya le dije arriba, con lspci o con lshw (necesitas instalar este ultimo)
<ese> aptitude instal curl lshw; lshw | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us    <---eso como root
<ese> aptitude install curl lshw; lshw | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us    <---eso como root
<yeisibeth> ahora me da este problema
<yeisibeth> make[1]: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `modules'.  Alto.
<ese> yeisibeth, mientras sigas en canaima te repito Esto es UBUNTU y lo tuyo es OFFTOPIC
<yeisibeth> Pero en knock no funciona
<yeisibeth> canaima no funciona
<yeisibeth> curl: no URL specified!
<ese> estas en el canal equivocado amigo.
<yeisibeth> Soy mujer
<yeisibeth> ....
<ese> apt-get install curl lshw; lshw | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us    <---eso como root
<ese> Exactamente asi como lo escribi, sin una palabra de mas o de menos, ni una letra mayuzcula por una minuscula, o con un ´enm lugar de "  ...EXACTAMENTE ASI COMO ESCRIBI, ejecutalo.
<ese> apt-get install curl lshw; lshw | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ese> COMO ROOT!
<yeisibeth> http://pastebin.com/VrpCAb4E
<ese> ... y siu lo ejecuto eso correctamente y exactamente asi como lo escribi, le va salir una direccion WEB, a esa direccion web la abres con un navegador firefox, chreome, ie o lo que sea y ahi estara su hardware.
<yeisibeth> me arroja es que no url specified.
<ese> no lo haces bien! es asi:
<ese> lshw|curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ese> lshw | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ese> como quieras
<yeisibeth> Ahora si
<yeisibeth> http://sprunge.us/SLFN
<ese> yeisibeth, dos problemas, 1.- metele la wifi usb esa que quieres instalar a la laptop ANTES de correr ese comando, y 2.- esto no es CANAIMA.
<yeisibeth> Ok lo hare
<yeisibeth> pero como hago lo 1
<guampa> yeisibeth: estas usando canaima?
<ese> si quieres que aparezca la USB tarjeta inalambrica en tu lshw, ponsela cariño, si no para que lanzas un lshw sin ela puesta?
<yeisibeth> Esta puesta, yo no se la he quitado, no he destapado esta laptop.
<yeisibeth> ahora segun tu respuesto asumo que no la reconoce.
<yeisibeth> pero cuando hago un lspci si me sale
<yeisibeth> 07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<yeisibeth> y aun no respoonden el knock knock
<ese> entonces porque le estas instalando un adaptador que diuce claramente USB en su descripcion?
<yeisibeth> es que no se. por eso estoy pidiendo ayuda
<ese> rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405   <- dice claramente USB!
<yeisibeth> hay alguna manera de hablar en privado? para no ensuciar el chat de ubuntu con canaima
<yeisibeth> ??
<ese> estas con el driver equivocado, tu wifi dice en tu pastye claramente es un pci y tu le quieres meter un driver que dice claramente USB en su deswciptcion, tratas de meterle un cuadro a un agujero
<ese> usb son adaptadores que les quitas y pones en un puerto USB, como las memorias USB y un PCI son internos, que estan adentro de la tarjeta.
<yeisibeth> uff.
<yeisibeth> el controlador no lo logro descargar
<yeisibeth> ayudame
<guampa> yeisibeth: por este canal no podemos ayudarte con canaima
<guampa> pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe o preferiblemente en el canal de soporte de canaima
<yeisibeth> ese
<yeisibeth> ese
<yeisibeth> estas?
<guampa> yeisibeth: por este canal no podemos ayudarte con canaima
<guampa> pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe o preferiblemente en el canal de soporte de canaima
<ese> /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ese> estas offtopic en este canal
<yeisibeth> entre en el es cafe
<yeisibeth> en canaima esta cerrado y no me funciona el knock knock
<successus> salud
 * xoan buenas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<ayaka__> hola
 * user-cat hol .a
<Xago> hola muchachos, sin tener que reiniciar ubuntu. Cómo puedo liberar memoria? Cada cierta cantidad de dias con el laptop trabajando, éste se ralentiza mucho...y muchas veces, tengo varias cosas abiertas corriendo, entre ellas una VM con VirtualBox.
<Xago> me complica cerrar todo y volver a levantar todo. Incluso se me olvidan algunas
<nmid00_> nmid00,
<MrTulias> Buenas. He estado instalando un driver para una tableta wacom, pero no termina de funcionar. Lo siguiente sería parchear el módulo, cosa que nunca hice y que no termino de entender en qué consiste. El parche que tengo para hacer es http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-input/msg27788.html
<MrTulias> ¿Las arrobas me indican el fichero a cambiar y los + y - son los cambios?
<sadalsuud> hola gente, una duda en ubuntu puedo tener openJDK y también instalado el jdk de oracle??
<sadalsuud> hola gente, una duda en ubuntu puedo tener openJDK y también instalado el jdk de oracle?? :S
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<yeachyeach> se dice pantalla de la terminal o ventana terminal?
<ese> se le dice terminal asi a secas
<etchner> Buenas, una pregunta ¿cómo hago para deshabilitar el microfono interno del pc? desde alsamixer no me sale ni siquiera el control de volumen de mic
 * flypp a dormir. Buenas noches canal
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-10
<bb> Hola a todos
<hacksampy> Hello!
<hacksampy> Hello?
<hacksampy> Hello?
<ggomez91> hi
<hacksampy> How are you?
<ggomez91> about to sleep
<ggomez91> bye
 * merrick  emos días!
<anikras> hola
<anikras> alguien conoce algun programa de mensajeria que pueda utilizar mi cuenta de skype?
<skint2> hay algun sitio en madrid que alguien me pueda recomendar en el que encuentre cargadores para todo tipo de laptop y netbooks?
<GridCube> skint2: onda mercardolibre o ebay?
<skint2> onda tienda fisica donde tu veas lo que estas comprando y lo pruebes. nada por internet!
<GridCube> como podriamos saber entonces?
<GridCube> no creo que nadie acá viva en madrir
<GridCube> :P
<skint2> pues yo si yotros 2 que no estan aqui en estos momentos tambien.
<skint2> GridCube, tu estas en el otro lado del charco, no?
<GridCube> :P sep, buenos aires
<skint2> que queres que te diga che? ya no puedo comerme un bife y sentirme bien!
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> che skint2 :) si no tenes pregutnas de soporte de ubuntu pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> :)
<azaskun> alguien sabe donde se encuentra el .bashrc de ubuntu pero en linuxmint?
<Cr4K3N> GridCube, yo siempre use de tiendas de electronica o chinos y normal
<Cr4K3N> ups sorry GridCube era para skint pero veo q salio xD
<Cr4K3N> tarde xD
<everbill> saludos
<everbill> alguien tiene idea de como instalar gambas2 en ubuntu 14.04?
<curiousx> everbill: que version de ubuntu tenes?
<Chuck_Norris>  
<everbill> curiousx: 14.04 lts
<everbill> tengo instalado gambas3.5.4
<everbill> pero quiero usar tambien la 2.24
<Chuck_Norris> no, no puedo encontrar ningun ppa, y en la pagina oficia advierten que las instrucciones para compilar gambar son "deprecated" o sea pueden servirte como no -.-
<everbill> ...
<everbill> que lio
<everbill> sera usar una maquina virtual
<everbill> yo vi una ppa con gambas2 pero solo tiene el source code
<ivedci89> everbill: que pasa'
<everbill> al compilarlo me falla
<everbill> ivedci90: no he podido instalar gambas2 en ubuntu 14.04
<Chuck_Norris> y si, eso dice en la pagina oficial
<Chuck_Norris> http://gambasdoc.org/help/install/ubuntu/old  desde la advertencia te mandan a compilar gambas3, pero ese ya lo tenes
<Chuck_Norris> es que gambas2 utiliza librerias viejas que no creo que encuentres en los repos de ubuntu, y si te queres poner a instalar librerias una a una, te va a ir peor, vas a crear problemas de dependecias y todo el lio ese, usa gambas3 -.-
<everbill> -_-
<everbill> tengo una idea loca
<everbill> gambas2 esta aun en los repositorios de ubuntu 12.04
<Chuck_Norris> y vas a usar ubuntu 12.04 en una vm ? -.-
<everbill> >:) y el gambas2-runtime lo baje y el gdebi dice que satisface dependencias
<Chuck_Norris> bien!
<everbill> ahora el lio es como descargar los demas paquetes de los que depende
<everbill> :S
<everbill> los demas gambas2-*
<Chuck_Norris> 12.04 como se llama? (codename)
<Chuck_Norris> lsb_release -d
<Chuck_Norris> perdon:  lsb_release -c
<everbill> natty narwal
<everbill> creo
<everbill> perdon
<everbill> chuck_norris: precise pangolin
<Chuck_Norris> ok ok, este ppa te puede ayuda a instalar las dependencias:  ppa:joaopinto/ppa
<Chuck_Norris> everbill: https://launchpad.net/~joaopinto/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<everbill> la abuela
<everbill> Hardy celeron?
<Chuck_Norris> uh! perdon
<everbill> el gambas que tiene es el 2.8 y las dependencias no se satisfacen :(
<Chuck_Norris> agregaste el ppa?
<everbill> >:( no pero ya habia probado la gambas2-runtime de esa version
<everbill> pero sabes alguna manera de descargar los paquetes de un repositorio ajeno a la version de ubuntu que tengo
<everbill> ?
<everbill> porque tan ahi en ubuntu 12.04 el lio es que son muchos paquetes
<Chuck_Norris> la verdad no se, encontre otro repo pero no indicaba en ninguna parte como agregar el ppa -.-
<Chuck_Norris> es que... si no podes instalar las librerias desde los repositorios es muy dificil que puedas instalarlas a mano
<everbill> :s
<everbill> bueno... dejame probar a ver
<everbill> x.X descargar estos paquetes uno por uno es la mismisima encarnacion de santas
<everbill> xD es como hacer click en los anuncios para ganar dinero
<everbill> not good
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, hola, como se comprueba la firma o huella digital de un iso como ubuntu? Hay alguna aplicacion que permita verificar y crear firmas ?
<GridCube> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<everbill> como puedo instalar las librerias de qt3 en ubuntu 14.04?
<Chuck_Norris> no, imposible
<Chuck_Norris> es lo mismo que recien
<everbill> x(
<Chuck_Norris> o sea... entende que esto va avanzado y que lo viejo se queda atras y ahi se queda
<Chuck_Norris> ahora estan por qt5 -.-
<everbill> T.T
<everbill> que lio
<Chuck_Norris> sugerencia, adaptate a lo nuevo
<everbill> no hay manera de al estilo windows instalar un programa que tenga todas las librerias en una carpeta?
<everbill> :(
<everbill> si me estoy adaptando
<everbill> el problema es la transicion
<everbill> y los clientes xD
<everbill> ojala existiera en linux la retrocompatibilidad
<Chuck_Norris> si, tambien se puede siempre y cuando el programa soporte la version de ubuntu que estes usando
<Chuck_Norris> o sea, yo corro Urban Terro como un portable, todo esta dentro de su misma carpeta
<everbill> :(
<everbill> y como yo hago para hacer un programa portable en linux?
<Chuck_Norris> podes crear un .deb desde un programa que estes compilando, antes de instalarlo (make install) corres este comando "sudo checkinstall" y te genera un .deb
<Chuck_Norris> everbill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<everbill> :O
<everbill> siempre sone con eso en C++
<everbill> :D
<everbill> gracias chuck_Norris
<everbill> aunque ya me resigne con gambas2 xD
<everbill> voy a usar una maquina virtual
<everbill> gambas2 tiene una dependencia terrible con qt3
<everbill> y si instalo qt3 se me va la distro a pique
<everbill> pero por lo que veo quien tenga ubuntu 12.04 puede disfrutar de ambas versiones de gambas
<everbill> el ppa de gambas3 esta para ubuntu 12.04
<Chuck_Norris> ok
 * Cr4K3N \0_
<erAbuelo> buenas
<ggomez91> buenas
<Chuck_Norris> hola, ¿que tal? -.- xD
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Chuck_Norris> nos vemo'
<everbill> alguno usa enigma-dev en ubuntu?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente y ya te contestarán
<everbill> ok
<everbill> descargue enigma-dev y lo estoy ejecutando en ubuntu 14.04. lo que pasa es que tengo que ejecutarlo como administrador para que me reconosca el compilador de enigma
<everbill> y si lo ejecuto como usuario normal no me reconoce el sistema de linux
<mimecar> sólo se ejecuta como administrador la parte de instalación
<mimecar> no tienes que compilar como root
<everbill> :s yo entiendo. pero asi es como esta funcionando. funciona. pero tener que abrir terminal a cada rato en la carpeta hacer su y luego ejecutarlo
<everbill> cansa
<everbill> :s
<mimecar> ¿dónde tienes el código fuente?
<everbill> el de enigma-dev en la carpeta normal del usuario
<everbill> y el codigo fuente del juego en una carpeta de dropbox
<mimecar> si lo tienes en la carpeta del usuario no hace falta que lo ejecutes como root
<mimecar> descarga el código de nuevo y compila con tu usuario
<everbill> :) entendido
<everbill> a probar. gracias.
<everbill> mimecar: aun asi me sale el error
<everbill> obligatoriamente tengo que ejecutarlo como administrador despues de compilar
<everbill> Operating System: Linux
<everbill> Version: 3.13.0-24-generic
<everbill> Architecture: i386
<everbill> Java Vendor: Oracle Corporation
<everbill> Version: 1.7.0_65
<everbill> Available processors (cores): 2
<mimecar> !paste everbill
<kubot> everbill: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<everbill> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8926131/
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<mimecar> estás compilando un archivo de C con Java?
<everbill> no
<everbill> enigma-dev es la alternativa opensource de game maker
<everbill> el ide esta construido en java y se llama lateralgm
<everbill> enigma es el compilador. no propiamente dicho. lo que hace es que convierte el codigo game maker a lenguaje C y luego creo que gcc lo compila
<mimecar> el error te dice que no encuentra un archivo
<mimecar> no que tengas que ejecutarlo como root
<everbill> pero al ejecutarlo como root entonces lo encuentra
<everbill> ahora entiendo menos
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> 1º has buscado el error que te da en Google?
<everbill> si
<everbill> toy probando haciendo make clean
<everbill> >:|
<mimecar> el programa de Java hace el make install?
<everbill> no
<everbill> solo el make
<everbill> y luego hay en la carpeta un install.py
<everbill> que termina el trabajo
<mimecar> en ese caso con el usuario normal es suficiente
<everbill> mimecar: sabes algo de python?
<mimecar> sí
<everbill> puedes ver el codigo del instalador?
<everbill> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8926429/
<Tornell> Buenas, ¿Por qué ubuntu es mucho mejor que windows 8?
<Tornell> lo preguntaba porque no sé si eliminar win8 y poner ubuntu y como del windows 8 no tengo queja hasta ahora no se si merecería hacerlo
<Tornell> De todas formas no tengo gasnas de ponerme a dieta con ubuntu y renunciar a muchas cosas que me ofrece windows 8 y ubuntu quizas no
<Tornell> cuando mi pc se ponga viejo le instalare lubuntu ahi si que ubuntu es poderoso
<Tornell> Para el viejo hardware los derivados de ubuntu son la panacea milagrosa
<Tornell> sí una distro chatarra seria la mejor opcion para mis viejos pcs
<Cr4K3N> eso a gustos Tornell si te vale con uno no metas mas cosas si necesitas o quieres la pokedex de steam por ejemp qdate tb con winbug q asi no renuncias a juegos etc
<Tornell> bueno wine es un gran remedio tambien para los indecisos como yo
<Tornell> a mi me gusta win8 porque tiene apps de esas para ver pelis en streaming de forma muy simple y sin buscar mucho por ejemplo
<Tornell> El problema es que si quiero usar los dos compartidos ubuntu y windows 8 cada vez que tenga que arrancar uno de ellos tengo que tocar la bios para hacerlo con cada uno
<Tornell> y por eso mejor que opte por uno para evitarme esa accion continua
<Tornell> al menos con pangolin 12.04 me pasa eso solo lo puedo cargar de esa forma tan manual
<Tornell> bien estoy chop  a punto de caerme del asiento , me voy a dormir
<Cr4K3N> mejor, decidir esto en nada es malo
<Tornell> dicen que mas vale malo conocido win8 que bueno por conocer ubuntu???
<Tornell> y si el win8 es tan malo a mi me va fenomenal pero no sé si instalandole un lubuntu a un hardware bien potente le podria el turbo más aun a mi pc
<Cr4K3N> la mejor aplicacion q existe es la q mejor sepas usar
<Tornell> las aplicacines que encuentras en windows son mas tivo divulgativas quiero decir que son muy sencillas de entender y usar ademas de arrojarte gran informacion sobre tu pc funcionando
<Tornell> que de otra manera con ubuntu no encuentro con esa simplificacion , sencillez y facilidad
<Cr4K3N> eso es por q no estas familiarizado
<Cr4K3N> yo para eso encuentro mas info en linux q con aplicaciones de 3º de windows y q no vienen instaladas, vamos una de las tipicas discusiones
<Tornell> He buscado software alternativo de esas aplicaciones para ubuntu pero o bien son mas complejas o bien son mas dificiles de instalar y nada seguro de tener finalmente exito en hacerlo desdepues de dedicarle gran tiempo
<ggomez91> como uqé aplicaciones?
<Tornell> las aplicaciones swe las que hablo la mayoria han sido premiadas como el mejor software del año no son de tercera
<Tornell> una de ellas es system explorer es una herramienta muy completa muy util y sencilla de entender y usar
<Tornell> otra es coretemp me apaga la computadora en cuanto alcanza la temperatura de seguridad que yo le señale
<Tornell> muy intuitiva al usarla tambien
<Tornell> y bueno si hablo del rey de los optimizadores automaticos de aquello que era malo por ser lento y pesado se vuelve con unos toques en rapido y agil
<Tornell> osea no son aplicaciones de poca monta
<Cr4K3N> yo no me lo pensaba, esta claro q tu eres windowero xD
<Cr4K3N> si quieres probar linux o tal usa maquinas virtuales
<Cr4K3N> asi no tocas nada grave
<Tornell> windows8 es detestable tal y como te lo entregan con una interfaz de tablet o movil pero agragandole cosas tachan solucionado y cambio de imagen
<Tornell> maximo15 segundos de arranque en win8 con el modo hibernacion, no sé pero ubuntu y derivados tienen su gran valuarte en las distros chatarra para pcs viejitos
<Tornell> sigo creyendolo
<Tornell> sigo creyendolo tanto que no me importaria pagar un euro por cada distro chatarra de ubuntu que usara en mis pcs antiguas del año de la pera por esa gran labor y funcion que nos hace linux y sus distros en esa materia
<Tornell> estoy muy chop me duermo ya casi me voy a desplomar
<Tornell> zzzzzz voy a dormir soñaré con un ubuntu hibrido que pueda usar apps de android ademas de la de win con wine
<ggomez91> leí por ahí que chrome va a poder correr apps de android
<ggomez91> pero no estoy seguro si chrome o chromeos
<Tornell> si puede pero conmuy pocas por ahora
<Tornell> y las que me gustan en android no estan ni estaran por mucho tiempo
<Tornell> es chrome o chrome os el que se tiene que adaptar a android y no a la inversa asi se termina mas pronto y cunde mas
<Tornell> salgo........................................estoy KO zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-11
<desentendido> Hola !
<ivedci89> aaaaaaaasssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivedci89> ss
<pr0s009> buenas noches
<studio-user964> Hola, estoy en el proceso de instalación y esta se quedó en negro, gracias a que abrí la pantalla de este chat puedo hacer algo, pero se quedó como pegado. Saludos.
<azaskun> me instale apache2 pero no quiero que se ejecute automaticamente cuando inicio el sistema operativo, cual es el fichero que se encarga de eso?
 * merrick  nas!!
 * Craken \0_
<proc3sarte> Buenas tardes
<proc3sarte> ¿Podrian ayudarme con una duda sobre Ubuntu Studio?
<Israphel> :O
<miguelelias> soy nuevo
<miguelelias> hola
<luisgrin> hola, necesito ayuda para poder armar un sistema de alta disponibilidad entre ubuntu--amazon y otro ubuntu-otroServer.... el sitio es php mysql .. las bases estan replicando (pero hay problemas) y no estoy seguro de que este todo bien
<mimecar> lo que quieres hacer no es sencillo
<luisgrin> ok
<luisgrin> yo ya hice la replica y los archivos van via rsyn
<luisgrin> lo mismo los docus que suben
<luisgrin> de todos modos, me exprese mal
<luisgrin> me alcanza una suerte de backup muy actualizado
<Israphel> lo podrias explicar mejor?
<Israphel> un ubuntu está en amazon ec2 y el otro?
<luisgrin> la verdad es que los php y los jpgs y pdfs subidos sepasan por rsynck
<luisgrin> el otro esta en hostinger
<Israphel> el de amazon está siempre up o se activa cuando el primero se sobrecarga?
<luisgrin> si, el tema es asi: los componentes son: php, algunas bases mysql y archivos que se esatan subiendo, por ahora las bases estan en replica (pero si se cae o se corrompen no se levantar la replica desde cero) ademas por termas de php algunas cosas no terminaron de funcionar bien (no se replica los .htaces)
<luisgrin> amazon esta siempre up
<Israphel> la base está en amazon RDS con réplicas de lectura?
<luisgrin> si la repkica es de lectura
<Israphel> si la base está en RDS no se va a caer
<Israphel> y los backups los hacen ellos
<luisgrin> porque hostinger es para backup y uso eventual (tbm estamos sacando listados pesados desde ahi=
<luisgrin> RDS que es?
<roger_35> hola
<Israphel> el servicio de amazon para bases de datos
<luisgrin> todo esta en ec2
<luisgrin> deberia pasarlo a rds no?
<Israphel> en lugar de levantar una VM en EC2 e instalar mysql adentro, es más barato usar Amazon RDS
<Israphel> además de ser mas barato, te evitás el problema de manipular el sistema detrás de la base de datos
<luisgrin> wow! muy buen dato!
<luisgrin> si, como en google creo
<Israphel> sos español?
<luisgrin> en google compre algo de eso
<luisgrin> no, soy arg
<Israphel> a yo también
<luisgrin> ok, de donde?
<Israphel> la universidad de valencia tiene un curso para todos los servicios de Amazon RDS, es online a precio "aceptable"
<Israphel> de Tandil, Buenos Aires
<Israphel> de Amazon AWS quise decir
<luisgrin> ahhh Tandil jajaja.. y una pregunta.. vos te animas a ponerme a funbcionar todo eso ?
<Israphel> si es que querés trabajar con eso, te podría ser útil
<mimecar> luisgrin, cuál es la duda relacionada con Ubuntu
<Israphel> no puedo hacer todo el laburo porque tengo mucho, tengo que poner a andar un SVN con LDAP y no me sale
<Israphel> te puedo responder preguntas
<Israphel> si tienen que ver con ubuntu
<luisgrin> mimecar ... bueno, es del ambiente... no algo directo claro
<luisgrin> perdon si moleste
<mimecar> no es molestia
<mimecar> pero este canal es para ubuntu, para otras cosas existe #ubuntu-server / #ubuntu-es-cafwe
<Israphel> yo creo que deberias dejar mysql en RDS y el apache+php en EC2
<Israphel> y los archivos en S3
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<luisgrin> si, tenes razon isra---
<luisgrin> los archivos de backup estan en s3
<luisgrin> pero no pense en usarlo para almacenar
<luisgrin> me ayudaste mucho!
<amundsen> hola
<amundsen> ahora que ha estallado todo el lio con systemd, ubuntu va a hacer algo al respecto?
<amundsen> y una cosa que no sabia, fedora ya uso en su dia upstart. por que abandonaron este software para crear systemd?
<GridCube> porque tenian ganas?
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-12
<Zeuza> buenas, el repositorio "proposed" es como el testing de debian?
<Zeuza> algo parecido asi?
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, ayuda para verificar md5sum http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.7.0/i386/iso-dvd/
<kal_cividFajdida> sha1 alguien por aki, ayuda con md5sum debian-7.7.0-i386-DVD-1.iso no me coincide naaa
<bugtraq> buenos dias a toda la sala
 * Cr4K3N \0_
<mbentancur> #UdelaR
<pacho> hola a todos
<pacho> que parametro habilita la impresion para cualquier usuario del sistema en un servidor cups
<kal_cividFajdidg> joi, necesito ayuda..
<GridCube> !pregunta | kal_cividFajdidg
<kubot> kal_cividFajdidg: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kal_cividFajdidg> bueno pues,  me he bajado una iso para probar .... y resulta que no se verifica su autenticidad  he probado: http://www.xente.mundo-r.com/mantenimientomecanico/sha_comprobacion_debian_7.7 la iso es esta: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.7.0/i386/iso-dvd/
<kal_cividFajdidg> como vereis, no hay coincidencia : http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.7.0/i386/iso-dvd/
<kal_cividFajdidg> alguna idea?
<GridCube> y eso que tiene que ver con ubuntu?
<kal_cividFajdidg> ahh vale, ya empezamos. Ta luego.
<GridCube> ciao
<kal_cividFajdidg> GridCube: ta luego a ti.
<GridCube> kal_cividFajdidg: para preguntas que no son de ubuntu podes hacerlas en #ubuntu-es-cafe
 * merrick  Jau!
 * Cr4K3N \0_
<roger_35> aguante bill gate
<Tornell> Hola, tengo una camara digital de fotos modelo canon ixus 220 Hs tiene una funcion para grabar video  ¿ es posible usarla como webcam  para la pc de sobremesa?
<Tornell> ¿Solo con las camaras de los smartphones se puede hacer?
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-13
 * Cr4K3N \0_
<Lopulus> alguien me da una mano con openshot?
 * merrick  Jau!
<Cr4K3N> jolas
<Lopulus_> hola gente, necesito que me den una mano con openshot
<Lopulus_> hola gente, necesito que me den una mano con openshot
<alejandro_> Hola! Tengo una duda! Hay alguien como para responderla (?) Saludos
<mimecar> depende de la duda
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<alejandro_>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.3-200.fc20.x86_64 x86_64 ** Distro: Fedora release 20 (Heisenbug) ** CPU: 6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2,81GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,8GB, 82,8% free ** Disk: Total: 930,9GB, 34,0% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Bonaire XTX [Radeon R7 260X] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co
<alejandro_> ., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 1h 24m 13s **
<alejandro_> Disculpen. me confundi
<roger_35> o/
<darthjessan> Hola a todos
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-14
 * Cr4K3N \0_
 * Cr4K3N \0_
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, por casualidad alguien que tenga el Whatsapp instalado en Pidgin?
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu una pregunta. Estoy usando el comando grep para buscar algo en unos archivos pero yo quiero copiar los archivos que tengan lo que estoy buscando a otro lado, cómo hago para "seleccionar" cada archivo que me interesa? gracias
<GridCube> sadalsuud: podrias usar el grep como variable ejecutable de un find
<GridCube> si dentro del find cumplen con el grep entonces cp el archivo
<GridCube> http://serverfault.com/questions/538545/how-to-properly-pipe-find-with-grep-and-cp-in-this-use-case
<sadalsuud> humm GridCube voy a mirar gracias
<lunarlegend> eligirian la licencia gpl 2 para un videojuego?
<ricardo_> hola, necesito si alguien me puede ayudar.  Tengo ubuntu 14.10, traté de conectar mi pc a mi tv via hdmi, resulta que se veía la película en el pc pero en la tv sólo se veía el escritorio de ubuntu.  Alguien ha tenido este problema y como lo solucionó?  muchas gracias
<kurama10> jejeje pues solo checate as  configuracion en pantalla cual es tu pantalla principal y cual es la secundaria
<kurama10> ricardo_: eso esta en las configuraciones del sistemas
<Andres1> hola
<Andres1> He estado buscando informacion acerca de un asunto de ubuntu y lo que he encontrado "no es suficiente".
<Andres1> La cuestion es que me gustaría poder cambiar de idioma "dinamicamente" (previamente he instalado los paquetes de idiomas que me gustaria disponer - español, catalan, euskera, gallego, aleman, chino , ingles.)
<Andres1> No se como hacer eso,,, recuerdo que se hacia en la sesion de inicio, pero esa opcion ya no existe.
<Andres1> Gracias.
 * Cr4K3N saluda
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-15
<jakeukalane> hola
<jakeukalane> estoy usando ubuntu 12.04
<jakeukalane> este ordenador me lo regaló mi hermana
<jakeukalane> así que tiene una cuenta con todos los permisos
<jakeukalane> yo me hice una cuenta propia y añadí algunos permisos para poder instalar programas aunque no recuerdo como lo hice
<jakeukalane> la cuestión es que cuando enchufo un disco duro externo
<jakeukalane> aparece como propietario la otra cuenta
<jakeukalane> en vez de la mía
<jakeukalane> como puedo hacer para que mi cuenta tenga priveligios totales?
<jakeukalane> o que sea propietario de las cosas que enchufo
<jakeukalane> en mi otro ordenador no tengo problema al enchufar dicho disco duro externo
<jakeukalane> (ubuntu 11.10 es), ni en otro con ubuntu 11.04 ni en otro con ubuntu 14.04
<jakeukalane> es sólo este el que no responde adecuadamente
<jakeukalane> alguna idea?
<jakeukalane> he mirado lo de añadir el usuario a grupos
<jakeukalane> pero no sé como hacerlo de manera precisa
<jakeukalane> alguna idea?
<jakeukalane> creo que ya lo conseguí con gnome-system-tools
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * merrick  B.días y esas cosas...
<moises> wow
<moises> aqui que se habla ?
<moises> hola ?
<moises> hola ?
<moises> hola
<moises> pene
<moises> no saluda nadie o que ?
<GridCube> !paciencia | moises
<kubot> moises: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> !lenguaje | moises
<kubot> moises: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<GridCube> !pregunta | moises
<kubot> moises: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<moises> como hacer un hibrido de gorrion canario ?
<moises> alguien sabe como capturar un hoopa en pokémon x y ?
<mimecar> has entrado en un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<moises> hay alguien de aqu que no sea un robot como kubot ?
<moises> por no se , porque no hablais la verdad
<Foxtrot88> Hola que tal
<Foxtrot88> alguien sabe como instalar el jre-8u25-linux-x64.tar.gz
<Foxtrot88> ??
<Foxtrot88> lo intento hacer por el centro de software pero no lo abre, lo intento en terminal pero cuando hago el paso de ./configure me dice que no encuentra la orden
<mimecar> el centro de software no te abrirá ese archivo
<Foxtrot88> Ya me di cuenta dude xD
<mimecar> para que haces ./configure?
<Foxtrot88> pero lo intento con la terminal pero simplemente no jala
<Foxtrot88> Pues... segun los tutos que he leido esolo tengo que hacer para despues poner el make
<Foxtrot88> y despues el make install
<mimecar> es un archivo que no es código fuente tienes que hacer eso?
<Foxtrot88> de hecho lo hago despues de volverlo un ejecutable como esto
<Foxtrot88> tar -zxvf jre-8u25-linux-x64.tar.gz
<GridCube> Foxtrot88: hay un ppa para java 8
<Foxtrot88> ppa?
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<GridCube> !ppa
<kubot> Un PPA (Personal Package Archive) puede proveer software alternativo que normalmente no está disponible en los repositorios oficiales de Ubuntu — Si buscas un PPA, visita https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas — ATENCIÓN: Los PPAs son paquetes de terceros no soportados; úsalos bajo tu responsabilidad. Ver también !addppa y !ppa-purge
<Foxtrot88> Muchas gracias :)
<Foxtrot88> intentare eso, les agradezco mucho su paciencia y ayuda
<GridCube> yo en este caso prefiero un ppa a instalar manualmente
<erAbuelo> hi
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<n-iCe> aaah
<n-iCe> Mira, sí hay en español.
<n-iCe> Hola amigos
<azaskun> alguien me puede decir donde se guardan los ficheros de sesion de php en ubuntu?
<luis_> dsfg
<director> GJGHJ
<n-iCe> hola
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<custom> hola??
<custom> ay alguien
<MrTulias> hola. Unos 46
<custom> pensaba que no iba a ver nadie
<custom> hola a todos
<custom> ando por aqui estaba trasteando con el linux
<xubuntu75w> Hola, buenas quisieran que me ayudaran con mi netbook, instale xubunto y no puedo conseguir que se instale el driver de red inalambrica soy usuario inexperto con distros linux, nose si alguien pueda guiarme en esto.
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-16
<carvajal> hola
<successus> salud o/
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-09
<tuxGentoo> hola
<tuxGentoo> como estan
<tuxGentoo> alguno de españa
<tuxGentoo> u otro pais
<erchache2000> es posible dividir el dhcpd.conf en ficheros, cada uno por subred?
<erchache2000> hola podría dividir el dhcpd.conf en archivos, cada uno por subred?
<DELLtra> nas o/
<GridCube> oi
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Nuevamente quiero solucionar un problema de dependencias... cuando quiero instalar ciertos paquetes.
<MarioMey> Estoy queriendo compilar Blender, entonces estoy bajando dependencias. El tema es que no puedo empezar a instalarlas porque me salta un error del tipo "Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:·
<MarioMey>  libglew-dev : Depende: libgl1-mesa-dev o libgl-dev
<MarioMey> Depende: libglu1-mesa-dev pero no va a instalarse o libglu-dev
<MarioMey> E: No se pudieron corregir los problemas, usted ha retenido paquetes rotos.
<MarioMey> Este mismo error (con otros paquetes) me salta cuando quiero instalar Skype o Google Earth, por ejemplo.
<MarioMey> "sudo apt -f install" no funciona, no resuelve.
<successus> salud o/
<MarioMey> Salud
<Deckon> hola
<Deckon> alguien ha hecho un servidor de clonado con ubuntu server o conoce documentacion al respecto?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<yuan> buenas
<yuan> tengo un vps con 6 ip publicas, y quiero montar un socket server
<yuan> pero quiero que cada cliente se conecte a cada ip
<yuan> alguna idea de como hacerlo?
<yuan> la verdad nose ni como buscarlo en google
<yuan> por que de todas las maneras como lo he buscado consigo configurar el putty para hacer el tunnel ssh
<yuan> alguie que me ayude???
<yuan> exit
<estudiante> AYUDAAAA
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-10
<K|Ke> buenas noches, uso ubuntu 15.10 y tengo un problema al apagar desde el menu, en vez de aparecer el cuadro de apagar o cerrar sesion, me aparece la pantalla de inicio de sesion
<K|Ke> desde esta pantalla si puedo apagar, pero es incomodo
<K|Ke> era problema de plank
<K|Ke> retrase el inicio de plank en el arranque y solucionado el problema
<K|Ke> extraño
<elmalafacha> hola a todos, tengo ubuntu 15.10, he intentado pornerle música a mi ihpone con bashee, gtkpod y rythembox pero no funciona, alguien me recomienda otra opción?
<Octubre2> saludos
<Octubre2> quiero hacer que no se pueda acceder a una carpeta a no ser que se introduzca una contraseña
<Octubre2> porque no quiero que sea vista aunque me deje el PC encendido
<Octubre2> no veo ninguna opción en nautilus, ni en el menú contextual ni nada
<Octubre2> como puedo proteger el contenido de un fichero o carpeta más allá del acceso al usuario?
<Octubre2> de inicio de sesion?
<nelson_> buenas tengo un problema con mi ubuntu alguien me puede ayudar
<nelson_> ?
<pablox_co> arroja la pregunta que si alguien sabe, te ayudan seguro
<nelson_> mi problema es que no funciona mi tarjeta grafica me dice acces denied y no puedo ver ningun programa en 3d es una Intel® 945GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<nelson_> he buscado e intentado miles maneras de solucionarlo y nada
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-11
<kk-kk> hola, tengo una pregunta existe alguna aplicación, similar a esas llamadas aplicaciones handler que hay para android, pero disponible para linux, o algún método para hacerlo lo mismo?
<GridCube> kk-kk, handler?
<kk-kk> si, como por ejempro el opera mini handler
<GridCube> no tengo ni idea
<kk-kk> hay alguna forma de hacer creer a mi proveedor de internet, que me estoy conectado a cierta pagina especifica, cuando en realidad no es así?
<mefista> l
<mefista> closing imap connection
<mefista> mensaje al abrir vmail
<mefista> k puede ser
<mefista> y me dice bye
<yoelis> Hola por aca
<yoelis> perdonen las molestias
<yoelis> alguien me puede ayudar. es que instale ubuntu en la laptop pero no hay forma ni de que apague ni que reinicie se queda como suspendida y tengo ue apagar por el boton dejandolo apretado.
<yoelis> alguna idea?
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-12
<yoelis> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<yoelis> no me reinicia ni se apaga la laptop
<yoelis> se queda como suspendida
<luisymaria> probaste con shutdown -h now  ????
<luisymaria> yoelis:
<luisymaria> bueno, en realidad debes poner ese comando son sudo antes
<luisymaria> sudo shutdown -h now
<Xavier89> o sudo halt tambien
<luisymaria> Xavier89: gracias
<luisymaria> Xavier89: parece que yoelis se fue
<Xavier89> y para reiniciar reboot
<luisymaria> yo me voy...
<yoelis> no estoy aqui lo que estaba leyendo el canal ingles
<yoelis> ok voy a hacerlo a ver ya les digo si
<yoelis> nada
<yoelis> se queda con el logo de ubuntu en la pantalla y no apaga
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<noseasasi> ;)
<mefista> Closing imap connection
<mefista> 121212y2y1i2uyilknfdkdsnv,.smnvfkds.b<, nfkjldb.<,nndkfb.n,dfkbln
<mefista> yes
<mefista> yes
<mefista> rda-mac: estas en terminal mac
<rda-mac> mefista a que se debe la pregunta  ?
<mefista> tengo un problema con el vmail en terminal mac
<rda-mac> este es un canal de ubuntu
<mefista> ya
<mefista> por eso preguntaba
<mefista> pero la configuracion es mas igual
<rda-mac> No Conozco esa app ... nunca la he usado ... hay muchas referencias con ese nombre, a cual de todas te refieres ?
<mefista> vmail correo por terminal
<mefista> o sabes de un canal mac
<mefista> tengo k corregir el imap
<rda-mac> existen ports de mutt y alpine
<rda-mac> http://brewformulas.org/Alpine
<rda-mac> http://brewformulas.org/Mutt
<mefista> rda-mac: muy bien tio con alpine no tuve problemas
<mefista> voy a seguir intentando vmail
<habitat> buen dia compañeros ¿alguien puede ayudarme?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mefista> habitat: en k se te puede ayudar
<habitat> ¿como saber que controladores me hacen falta por instalar? ]¡de antemano gracias!
<mefista_> s
<Pupuser> hello?
<Pupuser> hola?
<mimecar> puedes preguntar directamente Pupuser si la duda tiene relación con Ubuntu
<Josee> ahhh
<Josee> mimecar, un gusto
<Josee> gracias por contestar
<Josee> solo ando "explorando"
<Josee> 1ra vez q veo q puppy tiene un chat
<mimecar> no has entrado al chat de Puppy
<mimecar> sino al de Ubuntu
<Josee> soy un hombre muy "windows" osea... ignorante total
<Josee> bueno, pero entre a traves del listado de un programa o algo del puppy
<Josee> veo q sos muy estricto che jaja
<mimecar> estricto no, los canales son temáticos
<Xavier89> Josee estas desde xchat
<Josee> estaba probando esta distro para una pc re vieja, con pocos recursos
<Josee> okok
<Josee> me retiro.. q se yo
<Xavier89> mejor pon debian 8 + lxde
<Xavier89> para pc vieja
<Josee> gracias igual por contestar.
<Xavier89> o lubuntu
<Josee> gracias xavier
<mefista_> Closing imap connection
<Josee> saludos a todos
<Josee> adios
<ocurieles> Hola Buenas tardes, quiero felicitarles por la liberación de la versión 15.10... era usuario de Apple desde el 2007, a principios de este año comence usando Fedora - pero la verdad es que con esta nueva version de Ubuntu, mucho mas facil usar Unity que Gnome3 y bastante estable, de nuevo mis respetos.
<mefista_> ocurieles: sabes un canal de mac
<ocurieles> No ya me libere de MAC jajaa
<ocurieles> era un esclavo
<mefista_> tengo un mac y kiero ponerle ubuntu
<ocurieles> pero en Google encontre esto https://itunes.apple.com/es/podcast/canal-mac-del-chat-hispano/id360576576?mt=2
<ocurieles> pero yo lo hice
<ocurieles> sin problemas
<ocurieles> que problema has tenido pasando a Buuntu ?
<ocurieles> que problema has tenido pasando a Ubuntu ?
<mefista_> kiero tener los so en mi portatil
<mefista_> los dos
<ocurieles> si busca en youtube como hacerlo, es facil
<mefista_> decargo el ubuntu para instalar desde usb
<mefista_> pero eso de itunes es un postcast
<mefista_> quiero un canal como este pero para mac
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-13
<cesar_> hola
<Guest89659> estoy volviendo a usar ubuntu despues de algunos anhos, tengo la version 13.04, cual es la forma mas recomendable de actualizar
<shazaum> fala galera do espirito santo!
<shazaum> argentina alguem?
<Octubre2> hola
<Octubre2> estoy tratando de importar una maquina virtual .ova en virtualbox pero me devuelve este mensaje http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249873/
<Octubre2> voy a preguntar en #vbox
<joaquin_> hola que tal, agrege un archivo id_rsa de otra maquina para conectarme a un ssh remoto Permission denied (publickey).
<joaquin_> alguna idea
<andres_> hola me ayudan con sqlmap
<mefista_> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-14
<linoge> Buenas
<mefista_> k pasa chavales
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-15
<roger_35> Hola, como saber que Ubuntu tengo instalado??
<Patero-ng> hola
<mefista> hola
<mimecar> hola
<mefista> k tal mimecar
<mefista> novedades en ubuntu
<cousteau> mimecar no está
<Knight80> Hola a todos/as
<Knight80> Estoy intentando crear un enlace simbólico de una aplicación que hice y la quiero meter en el menú de "Ciencia", pero no sé cómo hacerlo, he visto tutoriales y eso, pero me dice que el enlace está roto
<mimecar> ¿has configurado el .desktop?
<Knight80> Sí, pero no aparece en el menú de "Ciencia"
<Knight80> O sea
<Knight80> He entrado en /usr/share/applications
<Knight80> Y allí he abierto con nano el .desktop
<Knight80> En "Categories" he puesto "Science"
<Knight80> Pero nada
<mimecar> ¿es ese el nombre correcto?
<Knight80> ¿Cuál?
<mimecar> el de la categoría
<Knight80> Ah, perdón, sí
<Knight80> Sí es
<Knight80> He cerrado con punto y coma
<Knight80> Categories=Science;
<mimecar> ese nombre lo has sacado fe algún ejemplo?
<Knight80> No, lo he puesto yo como el nombre de categoría en inglés
<mimecar> el nombre no es el que tu tienes en el escritorio
<mimecar> son nombres concretos independientes del idioma
<Knight80> ¿Qué debo poner, pues?
<Knight80> ¿Ciencia?
<mimecar> es independiente del idioma
<mimecar> no tienes ninguna aplicación en esa categoría?
<Knight80> Sí, LIbreOffice Math
<Knight80> Es verdad
<Knight80> :)
<Knight80> Gracias :)
<Octubre2> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Octubre2> alguien sabe si hay alguna forma de poder cambiar de canción por teclado usando rhythmbox sin tener que abrirlo?
<Octubre2> porque veo que puedo usar Cntrl+Derecha para pasar a la siguient canción, pero solo si estoy con la ventana de rhythmbox abierta
<Octubre2> y yo quiero hacerlo sin tener que abrirla
<mimecar> configura las combinaciones de tecla de Gnome
<Octubre2> pero no encuentro la forma, y en amarok si que podía hacerlo esto
<Octubre2> ah, es de gnome
<Octubre2> ok voy a ver
<Octubre2> gracias
<mimecar> ¿no estás usando Gnome?
<Octubre2> si
<Octubre2> unity
<Octubre2> concretamente
<Octubre2> pero estaba buscando en la app the del reproductor
<mimecar> no es exactamente Gnome pero puede valer
<Octubre2> no pensaba en k esto era de gnome
<Octubre2> voy abuscar
<Octubre2> mayus control + 4
<Octubre2> mayus es la de la flechita hacia arriba n?
<Octubre2> no me va, a lo mejor es porque tengo lo de compiz activado
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿has entrado en la configuración de Gnome para el teclado?
<Octubre2> siiiii
<Octubre2> que dice que para siguiente cancion es mayus + control + 6
<Octubre2> aaah vale
<Octubre2> si que funciona!!
<Octubre2> pero es con los numeros de la derecha
<Octubre2> yo estaba haciendo con los numeros de arriba
<Octubre2> claro supongo que al estar pulsando mayús en realidad estaba dandole a & en vez de a 6 xD
<Octubre2> ok pues vesss no hacia falta que pusieras puntos suspensivos mimecar !! ¬¬
<Octubre2> pues nada, ya he hackeado el sistema
<Octubre2> bien como mola poder cambiar de cancion asi
<Octubre2> ya soy mas hacker
<mimecar> aún te queda un poco para hackear GNU/Linux
<Octubre2> jaja poco a poco
<Octubre2> algun dia sere un super hacker comparado con lo que soy ahora!!!! (no me comparo con los demas porque entonces me desmotivo xD)
<mimecar> tienes que estudiar más para poder serlo
<Octubre2> y q tengo que estudiar?
<mimecar> programación, matemáticas...
<Octubre2> buff matematicas
<mimecar> electrónica también viene bien
<Octubre2> y electronica por?
<Octubre2> que tendrá q ver...
<mimecar> un ordenador es electrónica
<Octubre2> creo que confundes ser hacker con ser lampista ehhh
<mimecar> y para acceder a bajo nivel a los dispositivos tienes que saber como funcionan a ese nivel
<Octubre2> y para k iba a kerer hacer eso?
<mimecar> no sé, pensaba que querías ser un hacker
<Octubre2> pues claro k kiero
<Octubre2> pero k tndra k ver saber de ordenadores
<Octubre2> osea de software
<mimecar> un hacker no es entrear a la cuenta de otra persona de Facebook
<Octubre2> con saber la ley de newton y de tesla
<mimecar> para conocer la electrónica digital tienes que tener base de electrónica analógica
<Octubre2> pero si ahora todo es digital
<mimecar> y en el ordenador programas circuitos digitales
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> digital sobre una base analógica
<Octubre2> madre mia pero eso es mucho
<Octubre2> no se puede saber d todo en la vida
<Octubre2> saber programar ya es mucho
<Octubre2> como me voy a poner con electricistas ahora¿?
<mimecar> electrónica no es algo de electricistas
<Octubre2> bueno
<Octubre2> y es mucho esto para aprender?
<mimecar> al final estudia lo que quieras pero necesitas base
<mimecar> después añade varios lenguajes de programación y leer mucha documentación
<Octubre2> yahm
<Octubre2> pues nose porque nunca se habla de electronica
<Octubre2> cuando se habla de hackers
<mimecar> si programas a bajo nivel necesitas esos conocimientos
<Octubre2> pero se puede ser un buen hacker
<Octubre2> sin saber de electronica no?
<Octubre2> es que no tengo ni idea yo
<Octubre2> d electronica
<Octubre2> nose ni por donde aprender eso
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por ser un hacker?
<Octubre2> pues por ejemplo ...
<Octubre2> mm...
<Octubre2> es como ser Dios en internet basicamente
<Octubre2> algo así
<mimecar> eso no existe
<Octubre2> es una metafora
<Octubre2> lo digo porque puedes hacer muchas cosas
<Octubre2> si eres hacker
<Octubre2> lo primero es que eres el puto amo eso para empezar
<Octubre2> pq puedes hacer lo que quieras con tu PC para empezar
<Octubre2> lo dominas completamente
<Octubre2> y luego puedes programar cosas
<Octubre2> lo que sea
<Octubre2> hacer programas o webs
<mimecar> revisa la definición de hacker
<Octubre2> y luego además
<Octubre2> eres el rey de la seguridad de la informatica
<Octubre2> en las redes si hay un bug
<Octubre2> tu lo ves y lo puedes aprovechar
<mimecar> y estudia lenguajes como C / C++, Bash, Python
<Octubre2> para explotar el bug a tu favor
<Octubre2> se perfectamente lo que es un hacker
<Octubre2> python se
<Octubre2> if 2>3:
<Octubre2>   print "hello"
<mimecar> también debes conocer en profundidad los protocoloes que usan los servidores
<Octubre2> etc
<Octubre2> sé bastante más que eso
<Octubre2> pero para que veas k si que se
<mimecar> y como están programadas las aplicaciones leyendo el código fuente
<Octubre2> te refieres a TCP/IP ?
<Octubre2> se que es pero es dificil de entender ese protocolo
<Octubre2> osea te lo puedes memorizar
<Octubre2> hay varias capas blablalba
<Octubre2> te lo puedes empollar pero en realidad no se entiende nada
<Octubre2> esa es la realiad
<Octubre2> realidad
<Octubre2> pero bueno de momento me conformo con saber hacer una pagina web bien hecha
<Octubre2> y ganar dinero
<Octubre2> siendo realistas
<Octubre2> pk tp se de que me serviria ser tan hacker
<mimecar> para conseguir eso no necesitas ser un hacker
<Octubre2> ya pero necsio aprender
<Octubre2> mucho
<Octubre2> porque no lo digo por decir
<Octubre2> me he estado informando hace tiempo
<Octubre2> de hacer paginas web
<Octubre2> y se necesitan muchos conocimientos
<Octubre2> no es moco de pavo
<Octubre2> no funciona por arte de magia una web
<Octubre2> hay que saber mucho
<mimecar> para hacer Webs necesitas PHP, bases de datos, forma de configurar un servidor..
<Octubre2> y te has dejado una cosa que es muy importante
<Octubre2> DOMINIO WEB
<Octubre2> pq sin eso no existes
<Octubre2> el dominio web viene a ser el nombre de la web
<Octubre2> para que la gente te busque
<mimecar> ese es el último paso con una Web
<Octubre2> joer pues es lo rpimero que estoy mirando jajaaj
<Octubre2> si tengo que saber
<Octubre2> HTML y CSS
<Octubre2> ya aprendí un poco
<mimecar> y bases de datos
<Octubre2> lo que pasa es que tengo el gusto estético en el culo
<Octubre2> pero bueno x
<Octubre2> xd
<Octubre2> lo primero es diseñar el proyecto
<Octubre2> analisis de mercao
<mimecar> poco a poco hay que ir dejando el offtopic
<Octubre2> jaja ok
<Octubre2> pero tp habla la gente
<Octubre2> osea no interrumpimos  a nadie k yo sepa
<mimecar> !ot Octubre2
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ot'.
<mimecar> entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Octubre2> wut?
<mimecar> aunque no hable la gente
<mimecar> un poco de offtopic si no hay movimiento, vale
<Octubre2> okey
<mimecar> pero teniendo un canal dedicado mejor seguir allí
<Octubre2> si mejor dejar eso para soporte
<Octubre2> tecnico
<Octubre2> como mi primera pregunta
<Octubre2> que era una cosa d ubuntu tecnica
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-14
<nahuel_>  hola gente linda , se que es domingo y que varios descansan pero quiero preguntarles dado que estuve intentando instalar ubuntu phone dual boot en mi elephone p9000 y no consegui hacerlo alguien puede darme un dato .muchas gracias
<SonyVaioVGNfs> auxilio no tengo sonido en ubuntu 16
<SonyVaioVGNfs> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded)
<Luzbel112> hola alguien?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Luzbel112> tengo un problema, no grande pero algo molesto
<Luzbel112> cuando ocupo el notebook todo ok, el problema se presenta cuando entra en hibernacion y luego despierta, estando conectado a AC.
<Luzbel112> al despertar toma como conectado a bateria, para volver a ponerlo a AC debo reconectar el cable de jack power
<Luzbel112> es algo molesto porque lo demás me va muy bien
<GridCube> lo siento Luzbel112 no entiendo tu problema
<GridCube> el indicador dice algo incorrecto despues de suspender?
<Luzbel112> no nada, solo que pasa de AC a bateria, sin desconectar el AC power al despertar de la hibernacion o suspension
<Luzbel112> para que tome AC, debo reconectar el cable y vuelve a estado AC
<Luzbel112> sólo sucede cuando despierta del estado en que se encuentra
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> lo siento
<Luzbel112> no es un gran problema
<Luzbel112> pero es algo molesto hacerlo cada vez que sale del estado
<ramanujan1729> where do i have to write a ird command?
<ramanujan1729> irc*
<GridCube> donde estas escribiendo, simplemente empezá con una /
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-15
<serocult> buenas
<jgg> hola, quiero sustituir un Active Directory de windows 2003 server con un servidor Ubuntu
<jgg> como tengo varias oficinas, y voy a poner un servidor en cada oficina, tengo que poder replicar usuarios de uno a otro
<jgg> que servicios deberia instalar ? he leido algo de openldap, pero no se si es la solucion que estoy buscando
<jgg> mis necesidades son servidor de archivos (samba), replicacion entre servidores (estoy usando syncthing), y poca cosa mas... (mysql, php, dhcp y dns)
<jgg> lo que me gustaria es poder autenticar con los windows contra el ubuntu, y progresivamente reemplazar los clientes por ubuntu
<jgg> alguien puede confirmarme que sea ldap lo que necesito ?
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-16
<clonet> hola a todos
<clonet> hay alguien???
<clonet> alguien me puede ayudar??
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<clonet> ok
<clonet> tengo un pc con win10 solo juegos y con ubuntu 16-04 que es el que utilizo diariamente, el tema es que la red lan no me pasa de 30 de tranferencia, en cambio win10 en la misma maquina llega hasta los 70 o mas
<clonet> alguna idea?
<clonet> nada?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> eso es raro
<GridCube> usas wifi?
<clonet> todo por cable red cat6
<GridCube> que raro
<clonet> tengo un server, la makina 1 con win10 hace el trafico a 70 o mas. en la misma maquina mismo server mismo fichero, no me pasa de 30
<GridCube> wifi puede ser que tenga problemas porque suele ser drivers privativos que fueron hackeados
<GridCube> pero cableado es mucho mas raro
<clonet> deduzco que tiene ke ser algo de ubuntu, pero no se ke puede ser.
<GridCube> linux esta diseñado para funcionar con servidores, es raro que ande peor para red
<clonet> tengo un synology de servidor de archivos por smb, cuando copio un fichero de 5gigas al ubuntu la tasa es de 30
<clonet> lo mismo pero con win10 la tasa oscila entre 70 y 80
<GridCube> hmm
<GridCube> ni idea lo siento
<clonet> si monto un ftp, pasa lo mismo, el puto win10 va mejor en la red. y mira ke eso me joeee.
<GridCube> pero se que smb no es lo mas mejor en linux
<GridCube> probaste ssh?
<clonet> no lo he probado
<GridCube> si son archivos de media podes tambien usar un servidor UPnP como Mediatomb
<clonet> cual es el mejor para linux?
<GridCube> http://mediatomb.cc/
<clonet> hay algun parametro ke se pueda tocar en la configuracion de la tarjeta de red?
<Arroz> Hola, ¿alguien sabrá cómo modificar una imagen ISO para que tenga ciertos paquetes preinstalados?
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<r1ghtz0> buenas
<acracia__> Hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar en un problema?
<acracia__> Es relacionado con el driver privativo de las tarjetas NVIDIA
<ryden> hola a todos!
<acracia__> alguien que me pueda ayudarr? :c
<ryden> que necesitas acracia?
<acracia__> tengo un problema con los drivers de la tarjeta gráfica
<acracia__> privativos
<acracia__> los instalé por medio de synaptic pero creo que no están en funcionamiento
<ryden> que placa de video tenés?
<ryden> amd nvidia o intel?
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-17
<jeoxs> Hello a todos. justo acabo de encontrar este channel
<acracia__> es Nvidia
<acracia__> creo que lo instalé mal, por que en el synaptic todavía me sale que estoy usando los drivers libres
<acracia__> pero si tengo istalado las herramientas de nvidia y todo
<jeoxs> acracia__: instalastes una nvidia card?
<ryden> y cual sería tu consulta?
<r1ghtz0> alguien sabe un programa para descargar musica en ubuntu o mint
<r1ghtz0> aah?
<ghytr> ff?
<acracia__> es que lo que creo es que no estoy usando los drivers privativos
<acracia__> porque en synaptic todavia me señala que estan activados los drivers libres
<acracia__> como puedo hacer que funcionen los drivers privativos?
<ghytr> acracia__, creo que debes usar blumbele.
<acracia__> como es eso?
<r1ghtz0> hey ese drive hay que blacklistearlo
<r1ghtz0> es decir meterlo en la blacklist
<marco__> hola, alguien me puede guiar en la configuracion de un proxy en ktorrent?
<uruk7> hola gente, alguien me puede ayudar?
<acracia__> hola, alguien que me ayude?
<acracia__> :(
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-18
<sirix> buenas noches
<xubuntu55w> Hola. Me gustaria saber como deshabilitar el CPU scaling y ponerlo en modo "performance" en mi portatil para que no varíe la frecuencia.
<leonvp3> Hola :D
<leonvp3> Alguien?
<adminmafe> irc
<r1ghtz0> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-19
<r1ghtz0> hello gente
<GridCube> hola
<r1ghtz0> GridCube: que hay como va todo
<r1ghtz0> mira tengo una duda
<GridCube> vien
<GridCube> pregunte
<r1ghtz0> tengo don gigas de ram crees que ubuntu 16.04.1 me vaya rápido
<r1ghtz0> ?
<r1ghtz0> dos gigas
<r1ghtz0> 2
<r1ghtz0> :p
<r1ghtz0> cuanto consume de ram tu ubuntu y cuanto de ram deja libre?
<GridCube> CPU~Dual core Intel Pentium G3220 (-MCP-) speed~3000 MHz (max) Kernel~4.4.0-47-generic x86_64 Up~1:08 Mem~1864.5/7862.9MB HDD~1330.3GB(75.1% used) Procs~202 Client~HexChat 2.10.2 inxi~2.2.35
<GridCube> ahora está usando 1864MB pero estoy viendo videos en firefox
<r1ghtz0> y tienes 8 GB de ram?
<r1ghtz0> entonces no me conviene instalarlo
<r1ghtz0> mejor voy a por debian
<r1ghtz0> porque si tengo 2GB para que me consuma 1.8GB
<r1ghtz0> mejor me quedo en mint 17
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> 2gb es mas que suficiente
<GridCube> fijate que ni siquiera llego a 2gb
<r1ghtz0> mmm
<r1ghtz0> bueno
<r1ghtz0> sabes que paso con el foro de ubuntu-es
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> deberia seguir andando
<r1ghtz0> no anda
<GridCube> ni idea
<r1ghtz0> GridCube: te quiero enseñar una captura
<r1ghtz0> tengo numix + cinnamon
<GridCube> de pokemon¿?
<r1ghtz0> jajaja
<r1ghtz0> https://subefotos.com/ver/?3d424d86797907c3e4c7bb28c42ca22do.png#codigos
<r1ghtz0> ahi ta
<r1ghtz0> de hecho tengo una carpeta llena de poses con el escritorio
<r1ghtz0> jajaja
<r1ghtz0> :D
<GridCube> no puedo abrur ese enlace
<r1ghtz0> GridCube: https://subefotos.com/ver/?3d424d86797907c3e4c7bb28c42ca22do.png#codigos
<r1ghtz0> GridCube: http://subefotos.com/ver/?3d424d86797907c3e4c7bb28c42ca22do.png
<r1ghtz0> ve el ultimo que te puse
<GridCube> no
<r1ghtz0> y este?
<r1ghtz0> http://fotos.subefotos.com/3d424d86797907c3e4c7bb28c42ca22do.png
<GridCube> subefotos es un mal sitio para compartir imagenes
<GridCube> ahi va
<r1ghtz0> salio?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> nada mal
<GridCube> se vé bastante bien
<r1ghtz0> GridCube: fijate que ese solo me consume 351MB de ram de 2048 MB
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> pero no tenes ff con 12 solapas abiertas cargando cosas
<GridCube> :P
<r1ghtz0> así que eso es lo que te consume tanta ram
<r1ghtz0> jaja
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/5HTHdCK.png
<GridCube> r1ghtz0, ^
<r1ghtz0> GridCube: sabes programar?
<GridCube> nope
<r1ghtz0> aah yo también use a la rata de escritorio
<r1ghtz0> pero no me gusta mucho
<r1ghtz0> los que me gustan mas son cinnamon y gnome
<r1ghtz0> y unity
<GridCube> xfce es lo mas mejor P:
<r1ghtz0> :p
<r1ghtz0> GridCube: uff xfce es super configurable
<r1ghtz0> adios
<eimar02> ??
<eimar02> MM
<eimar02> hola
<m44v> hola
<eimar02> como estas ?
<r1ghtz0> buenas
<salapin> buenas
<salapin> el tema es que actualicé de ubuntu 16.04 a 16.10 y por fin puedo entrar en unity8
<salapin> el tema es que no puedo ejecutar las apps la mayoria
<salapin> me da error de gtk alguna que probe
<salapin> como hago para usar por ejemplo hexchat en unity 8
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-20
<xenial> holas
<lord-blaster> hola comunidad?
<xenial> hola
<jerson> jerson
<jerson> h
<xenial> hola
<Sol> hoal buenos dias
<Tiffon> nas
<Cpunk> .
<Cpunk> Hola chicos , por casualidad saben si existe algun libre que tenga informacion sobre irc ?
<Cpunk> exit
<Cpunk> exit
<Cpunk> lol xD
<gabrielgf> Hola. Tengo una duda. Resulta que tengo dos notebook y con una puedo conectarme con aMule con flechas verdes pero con la otra notebook no puedo. Lo tengo configurado igual. En la que funciona tengo ubuntu 3.13.0-93 y en la otra ubuntu 4.6.0-040600
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-13
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-) mañana mas
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-14
<alphaser> buenas noches!
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-15
<blsjfnd2929> quit
<blsjfnd2929> hy
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-16
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-17
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<mefista> hola alguien tiene el nokia n900 com debian
<mefista> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-18
<willfrand> buenas noches
<willfrand> tengo un par de problemas, y quisiera que me pudieran ayudar a solucionarlos
<willfrand> primero, si instalo ubuntu en una particion y la otra es de datos y está en ntfs, al cambiarla a ext4 se pierden los datos?
<willfrand_> hello, i've a problem, but my english is very bad, then, something can tell me how to go to the spanish channel?
<Durgeoble> buenas
<luana> Ian
<luana> hola
<Guest44747> Hola
<Guest44747> como estas
<luana> bien
<Guest44747> Yo tambien
<luana> como te va en la escuela
<Ian> bien y avos
<luana> bien
<luana> lumi
<Guest56957> Encerio
<Guest56957> Bu Bu Bu quiero escuchar lo que te dijo
<luana> nada}
<Guest56957> Algo loca
<luana> no
<Guest56957> si
<luana>  vos si
<Guest56957> Y loca anda bañarte
<Guest56957> Loca Loca Loca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<luana> 4
<luana> l
<luana> li
<luana> ll0
<Guest56957> Lalalalalalalalalal
<luana> LO
<luana> LOL
<luana> KILO
<Guest56957> ??????
<luana> 11233445567887654321
<Guest56957> Que??????????
<luana> TENESUM
<Guest56957> Que que
<luana> NO
<Guest56957> Que es sum
<luana> nADA
<luana> NANANANA
<luana> BANANA
<luana> NANA BANANA
<luana> NANA BANANA JAJAJAJAJAJA
<luana> JAJA
<luana> JA
<luana> JA
<luana> JA
<luana> ABLA DIUNAVES
<luana> JA
<luana>  HABLA
<luana> COMO ANDAS EN LA ESCUELA BIÉN O MAL
<Guest56957> 3bfyiwbfycbsaryhrbvyherfvuyeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuueueueueuueueueueueu
<luana> TENES NOVI
<luana> A
<Guest56957> Que??
<Guest56957> hola leom33
<luana> HOLA
<Guest56957> hola
<mefista> hola me pueden ayudar con un detalle
<Guest56957> lo que decime
<mefista> instalar el weechat en mi nokia n900
<luana> HOLA
<Guest56957> Pedile eso a luana
<mefista> luana me puedes ayudar
<luana> SI
<luana> HOLA
<luana> H
<luana> H
<luana> H
<mefista> mira tengo el maemo
<mefista> quiero poner el weechat
<mefista> hola
<mefista> luana donde estas
<Sysman18> Hola a todos!!!
<Sysman18> tengo una pregunta, tengo ubuntu 17 y el driver genérico de "radeon" tiene muy poca performance, ¿hay otro driver que sea mejor para una HD 6670?
<mefista> luana
<luana> hola
<mefista> sabes cual es nokia k te digo
<luana> no
<mefista> luana tengo armv71
<mefista> quiero poner weechat
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos.
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-19
<kubyz> buenos días :)
<Guest1531> hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-12
 * Endimion hola👀
 * Endimion pasen linda noche , mañana mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-14
<Endimion> hola
 * Endimion pasen linda noche👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-16
<victorx> hola muy buenas , alguien ha probado algun programa como office de microsoft bajo playonlinux? sabe si funciona 100%?
<GridCube> dudo que funcionen al 100%
<GridCube> siempre podes mirar en appdb de wine
<GridCube> ahí te dice que calificación tiene
<debsan> victorx, podes considerar usar una maquina virtual, sino
<victorx> tengo una maquina virtual instalada pero no corre bien esta maquina es algo pobre
<debsan> entiendo, en caso de no poder reemplazar por una alternativa de linux, podes intentar con POL pero como dice GridCube tal vez no funcione 100%
<debsan> depende mucho de la version de wine y del office
<victorx> es un office de microsoft como otro cualquiera que mas dara eso
<GridCube> el problema es que microsoft no quiere que usen sus programas fuera de windows
<GridCube> así que complican las cosas para que anden mal en cualquier ambiente que no sea el diseñado
<victorx> GridCube: microsoft puede querer lo que quiera , esto no sera un problema no crees?
<GridCube> pero lo es
<victorx> porque dices esto?
<victorx> ers un usuario de linux verdad?
<victorx> entonces sabes como yo que solo hay que dar con la solucion adecuada..es cuesction de tiempo y de informacion
<victorx> lo he probado en una maquina virtual libre por supuesto y funciona pero de forma lenta a causa de que esta maquina es muy viejita y tiene poca RAM y solo dos CPU
<victorx> por eso la ideqa de hacerlo correr bajo wine o playonlinux he oido decir que con solo playonlinux no se necesita nada mas
<victorx> imagino que de esa forma iria de forma fluida
<victorx> y no lo necesito para mi porque para eso tenemos libreoffice
<victorx> es para que lo use otra persona que no esta acostumbrada a usar el sofware libre comprends ahora?
<GridCube> hahaha, si fuera tan facil victorx
<GridCube> pero no lo es
<GridCube> si queres podes trabajar en hacerlo
<GridCube> probablemente puedas encontrar como hacer que funcione bien y te hagas famoso
<victorx> disculpame me he perdido no se de que estas hablando
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-17
<Endimion> hola
 * Endimion pasen linda noite , mañana mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-11-18
<juacom99> buenas, una consulta: Agrege un par de PPA y con ambos me da el mismo error al hacer sudo apt-get update, el error es 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80], ya se que sacando el PPA vuelve a funcionar pero parece un bug, hay algun workaround?
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-11
<GridCube> hi
<AdictNet> buenas, ayuda con xchat no me deja desintalarlo y posterior instalar hexchat
<AdictNet> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6nSt3KbKxV/
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-12
<Kumool> mmm
<Kumool> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAaaaAAAaaaAAaAAAaaaAAaaAAAaaAAaaaAAaaAAAaaaAAaaaAaaaaAaaaaAAaaaaAAaaaAAaaAAAaa
<Kumool> woosh
<Kumool> /quit
<asus> Buenas tardes
<asus> ayuda para instalar una impresora ricoh
<asus> en Ubuntu 18.04
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-14
<AdictNet> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-15
<AdictNet> buenas, consulta porque cada vez que reinicio o apago y enciendo siempre hay algun error
<AdictNet> y me toca hacer fsck /dev/sda1
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-16
<GridCube> hi
<AdictNet> ES PROBABLE QUE EL DISCO FALLE PRONTO (36° C / 97° F)
<AdictNet> ayudaa
